# Canyon Torque Thread - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Jan1210 (30. November 2009)

hi @ all,
postet hier einfach alles rein was mit euren Torques zu tun hat!
Fragen, Bilder, Videos ,Anregungen, Antworten, usw...
also los gehts
greetz jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaniK (30. November 2009)

Hi!

I made this headset adapter for my torque FR 2008.
It is 20 mm in height, so it slackens head angle from 67,5 to 66,5 degrees.
bottom bracket raises from 350 mm to 360 mm, and wheelbase is also a bit longer. 
Bike is now much more stable in this thing cost next to nothing. (10-20 euros). Recommended all the way. Lutz knows why he rode totem fork on fist generation of torque (2006-2009).





.




.




.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. November 2009)

Dangerous. 

How will you avoid the adapter piece slipping out when doing a stoppie or in a hard landing? 
I dont think the steerer tube is ready to handle such high side loads with a more or less loose press fit attached adapter in it. The press fitting should be at least the diameter of the adapter piece, but there is no room for it.

Do yourself a favor and get a 180mm fork.


----------



## -Soulride- (30. November 2009)

Or the new Lyrik with 170mm travel, as a compromise.


----------



## JaniK (30. November 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Dangerous.
> 
> How will you avoid the adapter piece slipping out...?



It is pressed into the frame like a headset. And headsets also do not slip out when you ride the bike.

And then headset is pressed into adapter. 

same stuff did/do specialized and cannondale on some models when they fitted lower fork so that head angle would not be too steep.

Also you can see fabien barrel's bike on WC in australia.
http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/features/World-Champs---Fabien-Barels-Tweaked-Mondraker,202/Slideshow,1643/sspomer,2

I don't need 180 mm fork. I don't need more travel. it is AM bike. 160 mm is more than enough.
2010 torque has 66.5 head angle. Slacker head angle is goooood


----------



## hopfer (2. Dezember 2009)

abo


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2009)

@ hopfer: was meinst du, was das für ne Aktion wäre, wenn jeder das so machen würde??  Hast du noch nicht bemerkt, dass das auch anders geht...?


----------



## 9mmBong (4. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand noch zufällig den MB-Katalog von 09 als pdf rumfahrn?


----------



## litefreak (4. Dezember 2009)

9mmBong schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch zufällig den MB-Katalog von 09 als pdf rumfahrn?



jop
(mit ca. 30mb jedoch etwas zu schwer für'n Anhang oder gmx  )


----------



## 9mmBong (4. Dezember 2009)

slackfreak schrieb:


> jop
> (mit ca. 30mb jedoch etwas zu schwer für'n Anhang oder gmx  )



wär au über en  filehoster möglich...Rapidshare,netload,upload und wie sie alle heißen mögen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (4. Dezember 2009)

9mmBong schrieb:


> wär au über en  filehoster möglich...Rapidshare,netload,upload und wie sie alle heißen mögen



wenn ich daheim bin, dann schaue ich mal nach was sich da machen lässt.


----------



## Ghostrider_66 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hier noch ein kleines schmankerl für die Torque fahrer   

http://www.taulard.net/video/id/787

No risk No fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## PioneerPixel (5. Dezember 2009)

Fettes Video - die machen ja ganz schön Stress auf der Strecke  

Mal ne Frage an die Torque Fahrer. 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer 3Fach KeFü für mein Torque ES.

Hab die behauptung gelesen die NC17 wäre 3Fachkompatiebel. Obs stimmt ? 
Näher ins Auge gefasst habe ich die Shaman Enduro. 

Gibts hier mit dem 2009ner Torque ES Erfahrungen - worauf sollte ich achten ? 

Ich muss und werde mich auf dem Gebeit Kefü noch weiterhin vertraut machen. 

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## litefreak (5. Dezember 2009)

Hier der Link für den CANYON_MTB_2009_HIGH.pdf

(Sicherheitshalber ist das Archiv mir einem Password versehen - ein kurze PN an mich genügt)


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Dezember 2009)

Ghostrider_66 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein kleines schmankerl für die Torque fahrer
> 
> http://www.taulard.net/video/id/787
> 
> No risk No fun!!!!!!!!



Ein Gedrängel ist das... ...so Leute möchte ich nicht hinter mir haben  auch wenn er immer nett "merci" sagt.


----------



## Brook (5. Dezember 2009)

Ghostrider_66 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein kleines schmankerl für die Torque fahrer
> 
> http://www.taulard.net/video/id/787
> 
> No risk No fun!!!!!!!!



Verdammt, kannte das Vid schon ... wusste aber nicht das dort Torques im Einsatz sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (5. Dezember 2009)

Ähem... bin jetzt des Französischen nicht so mächtig... Wo bitte ist das?

"Merci"! 
G.

Etith sagt: hat sich erledigt! Gugel war wieder mal mein Freund!


----------



## matziie (6. Dezember 2009)

Das hier http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/229703/cat/all müsste doch problemlos an mein Torque FRX 9.0 ranpassen?


----------



## -Soulride- (7. Dezember 2009)

Bitte prüfen was ich schreibe, bin mir nicht 100% sicher!
Passt glaube ich nicht, im Text steht ISCG alt. Am 09er Torque müsstest du die neue ISCG haben.


----------



## maddin80 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, habe auch noch mal eine Frage, habe eine Torque FR 8.0 von 2008. Würde mir dort gerne eine leichtere Kurbel als die Hussefelt montieren. Ist es möglich die XT zu montieren und wie genau, messe ich die Einbaubreite????? Muss ich die Spacer-Gummies verbauen oder weglassen? Hat das zufällig schon wer gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab am 08er die alte Saint, was ja im Grunde egal ist, Shimano sind idR (ausser Saint) immer nur für 73er bzw 68er mit den Spacern. 
Torque hat 73er, also Spacer (die sind nicht aus Gummi) weglassen (!!) und einbauen, egal ob Deore oder XTR.
KeFü wird halt schwierig, muss man biegen.
Viel Spass beim Ausbau des Howitzerlagers.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

hat jemand von euch schon mal am Evolver die Gleitbuchsen gewechselt?
Wo habt ihr die her? Hab schon überall geschaut.
Kann ich die Alten dann mit denn Neuen einfach rausdrücken?

mfg


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2009)

Gleitbuchsen? Du meinst die Dinger im Dämpferauge?

Gibts bei Hibike für RockShox Pearl (mm-Mass, nicht zöllig). Rausdrücken mit den neuen Buchsen, ja, Schraubstock und ein Stück Rohr.

Übrigens haben sich meine nach ausgiebiger Beträufelung mit Schmieröl aus dem Dämpfer selbst geheilt. 

Wann und wie kippt man da wohl im Dämpfer mal Öl nach?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. Dezember 2009)

Genau die mein ich.
Sind das die http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=B2b972d49ad50a885fab98863633109d3&method=m_product&productID=a6f71165a7f7c6b393d8b408b601bd45


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2009)

Yup. 
Wenn die bei dir kaputt sind.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch schon mal am Evolver die Gleitbuchsen gewechselt?
> Wo habt ihr die her? Hab schon überall geschaut.
> Kann ich die Alten dann mit denn Neuen einfach rausdrücken?


Jepp. Ich habe die Buchsen einfach beim Bike-Dealer bestellt, der hat die denk ich von MCG, wenn die noch den D-Vertrieb für Manitou haben.

Ich habe zum Aus- und Einschlagen einen Hammer + eine Nuss (so eine mit Inbus vornedrauf, keine Haselnuss ) genommen, die dafür wunderbar gepasst hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inonoob (15. Dezember 2009)

Hey

sacht mal Jungs was ist denn der unterschied von Canyon Torque FR 08, 09 und so weiter? Sind das nur die verbauten Komponenten? 
Danke für eure Antworten in voraus.

mfg Ino


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2009)

konisch, ISCG Aufnahme, Dämpferwippe und so weiter -  ab 2010 alles ganz anders etc.


----------



## Blackwater Park (15. Dezember 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ hopfer: was meinst du, was das für ne Aktion wäre, wenn jeder das so machen würde??  Hast du noch nicht bemerkt, dass das auch anders geht...?



es geht um das hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oder gibts dafür auch ne funktion? würde ich jedenfalls sehr begrüßen.


----------



## maddin80 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, würde gerne an meinem Torque ein paar Veränderungen vornehmen, deshalb habe ich mal Fragen zu Naben. Welche Naben-Breite brauche ich für das 2008 Torque FR 8.0 am Hinterrad?

1.) Nox Team DH20 vorne / Hinten Nox Team DH 12mm (135? oder 155?)
2.) Atomlab PIMP Front 20mm / Hinten Atomlab Pimp Lite 12mm (135/155?). Was ist denn besser, Pimp oder Pimp Lite?
3.) Andere Vorschläge
4.) ggf. noch Tipps zu schönen FR Felgen

Kann mir wer sagen, wie die Naben unter Punkt 1 und 2 qualitativ sind? Welche Lager sollten die Naben haben, was ist an Lager gut und was nicht (gedichtete Industrielager, Industrielager, 4Fach (mehrfach gelagert) gelagert.... und was es da sonst noch für Lager gibt)?

Gruß und Danke an Alle, die das hier lesen und ggf. helfen wollen!


----------



## Andi-Y (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
hatte (habe noch) den gleichen Rahmen.

Hinten 135 x 12 - Nicht von der Maxle täuschen lassen, die ist 150 breit, der Rahmen definitiv aber nur 135, hat aber dicke "Ausfallenden".

Habe keine Erfahrung mit den Pimp, haber aber auch noch nichts wirklich positives darüber gehört. - Vom Gefühl eher die NOX. 

Wenn du preiswerte und gute Naben suchst, kannst du eigentlich auch die Veltec dh nehmen. Ich fahre sie aktuell und bin glücklich. - Ach wenn man mich zwischen meinen "Hope"-Freunden nicht hört....


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann (auch wenn es abgedroschen klingt) mal wieder nur die Hope Naben empfehlen. Die sind leicht und haltbar, schicke Optik gibts gratis dazu  Und im Vergleich zu anderen ist das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis echt in Ordnung.

Als günstige Alternative würde ich dir vorschlagen, mal die LRS der Actionsports-Hausmarke (Nope) anzuschauen. Die sind auch recht leicht, sehen ebenfalls nicht übel aus und sollen laut Bekannten recht gut halten.


----------



## maddin80 (18. Dezember 2009)

Morgen! Danke schon mal an Andi-Y & Smubob!!!!

Was ist denn an den Hope Naben so anders, sind die anders gelagert? Denn, wenn ich nach der Optik gehe, gefallen mir die Nox Naben genauso gut. Wo kann man denn die Hope Naben beziehen und welche von Hope?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte auÃer ner Shimano Nabe noch kein anderes Vergleichsteil zu einer Hope offen... jedenfalls sind da vernÃ¼nftige Industrielager drin, die i. d. R. lange halten und wartungsfrei sind (wenn ich da an den Shimano Mist denke ). Auch sonst geht an den Teilen normal nichts kaputt, ausser vielleicht mal eine Sperrklinkenfeder, die man fÃ¼r 1â¬ nachkaufen und in wenigen Minuten auswechseln kann. Aber der Hope Freilauf hat auch 4 StÃ¼ck, da passiert also nicht gleich was. Ich bin schon eine Ganze Weile mit nur 2 Federn unterwegs, einfach weil ich zu faul bin (Ersatz liegt schon lange zuhause). Und sie sind eben recht leicht, dafÃ¼r, dass sie uneingeschrÃ¤nkt DH-tauglich sind, vergleichbare Gewichte bezahlt mein bei DT Swiss, Chris King, Tune... *deutlich* teurer. Was viele an den Teilen so mÃ¶gen ist der laute Freilauf, wenn die etwas eingefahren sind, knattern die i. d. R. ziemlich laut, kann man z. B. gezielt als Wanderer-Klingel einsetzen  Das einzige, was man bei den Dingern beachten sollte ist, dass sie einen Alu-FreilaufkÃ¶rper haben, also bevor die Kassette drauf kommt gut fetten, sonst musst du die evtl. runter meiÃeln, um sie wieder ab zu kriegen...
Ich fahre die Teile an beiden MTBs und bin bisher sehr zufrieden, auÃer den beiden Federn war noch nie was und ich hab denen nie spezielle Pflege zukommen lassen.


----------



## maddin80 (18. Dezember 2009)

Danke, das Du dir was Zeit genommen hast oder nimmst, um mir bei meinen Fragen zu Helfen!!!!!! 

Ok, hört sich ja alles soweit gut an, nur Du hast etwas aufgezählt, was mir nicht so richtig passen mag Zitat:



> Was viele an den Teilen so mögen ist der laute Freilauf, wenn die etwas eingefahren sind, knattern die i. d. R. ziemlich laut, kann man z. B. gezielt als Wanderer-Klingel einsetzen


Sosnt hört sich das alles sehr gut an. Wo hast Du denn das gefunden, das die Teile uneingeschränkt DH tauglich sind?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (21. Dezember 2009)

JaniK schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> I made this headset adapter for my torque FR 2008.
> It is 20 mm in height, so it slackens head angle from 67,5 to 66,5 degrees.
> ...



Hello Yannik,

does that work with the fox talas 36 too?
i want this steeker steering angle too..
is that from america?


best gegards


----------



## PioneerPixel (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi Torque Biker,

ich hab mal eine Frage an alle Torque-Besitzer mit einer Avid Elixir R. 

Wegen saumäßig lautem quietschen und schlechter Bremsleistung hab ich bereits für vorn und hinten eine neue Elixir R erhalten. Das quietschen ist leider nach wie vor höllisch laut und die Bremsleistung könnte besser sein. 
Mir ist nun aber etwas noch viel schlimmeres aufgefallen. Die Disc schleifen am Bremssattel. 
An der Stelle die in den beigefügtem Bild mit 1 markiert ist stoßen die mit 2 markierten Wellen der Disc gerne mal gegen den Bremssattel. Man kann an den Wellen auch deutliche Schleifspuren erkennen. An der Stelle 3 ist deutlich mehr Luft zwischen Disc und Bremssattel. Dieses Bild zeigt sich vorne wie hinten. Es war auch schon mit den Werksseitig montierten und jetzt auch mit den neuen Bremsen der o.g. Fall feststellbar. 

Gibt es evtl. jemanden bei dem die Disc an den Wellen oben ähnlich an geschliffen aussehen. Oder hab ich hier 2 mal das Pech falsche Adapter Unterlegscheiben oder was auch immer bekommen zu haben ?


----------



## anulu (21. Dezember 2009)

mh also bei mir schleift nichts und über die Bremsleistung kann ich mich auch nich beklagen. Sobald ich zudrück steh ich 
Das die Scheibe an einer Stelle dicker ist wie wo anders ist mir auch schon aufgefallen allerdings nur bei meiner Vorderradbremse. Dieser Unterschied war aber so klein, dass er sich nach der ersten Ausfahrt von selbst beseitigt hat. 
Also anscheinend is da wieder was schief gelaufen.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Dezember 2009)

Dass Bremssättel nicht genau an die Rahmen/Gabelaufnahmen, ob ISO oder PM, passen, habe ich auch schon erlebt (mit Juicy an Manitou, mit Julie an Ghost Rahmen). Das kann auch mal an der Nabe liegen.
In deinem Fall ist es sicher am einfachsten, 0.5mm Unterlegscheiben drunter zu bauen. Die gibt es wohl extra für sowas, bei meiner Formula waren die von Canyon unterm Bremssattel montiert - versuchs mal in der Eisenwarenhandlung.
Was die mangelnde Bremsleistung angeht tät ich mal im Bremsenforum schaun, da gibts ja viele Gründe für.


----------



## PioneerPixel (21. Dezember 2009)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Unterlegscheibe - dann weiß ich jetzt wenigstens, dass es eine vernünftige Lösung ist. Die Idee hatte ich auch schon war mir aber unsicher ob ich es machen sollte.


----------



## JaniK (21. Dezember 2009)

harke schrieb:


> Hello Yannik,
> 
> 1.does that work with the fox talas 36 too?
> 2. i want this steeker steering angle too..
> ...



1. yes
2. 
3. yes, south america. special aluminium from west Peru mashined by Evo Morales


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Dezember 2009)

maddin80 schrieb:


> Danke, das Du dir was Zeit genommen hast oder nimmst, um mir bei meinen Fragen zu Helfen!!!!!!


Jo, kein Ding 




maddin80 schrieb:


> Ok, hört sich ja alles soweit gut an, nur Du hast etwas aufgezählt, was mir nicht so richtig passen mag


Man gewöhnt sich dran und nach kurzer Zeit fehlt es einem, wenn man auf einem Rad ohne unterwegs ist 




maddin80 schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn das gefunden, das die Teile uneingeschränkt DH tauglich sind?


Ich kenne zahllose Leute, die mit den Teilen seit Jahren DH Rennen fahren


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Dezember 2009)

So, ich habe hier noch eine Empfehlung an alle Torque Fahrer der Modelle '08 und '09 (mit Rear Maxle). Mich hat dieser sch**** Hebel tierisch genervt, weil er einfach viel zu weit absteht. Ich habe dann vor kurzem von der Nicolai Steckachse Wind bekommen, welche 1:1 mit der Maxle kompatibel ist. Kurz informiert, direkt bestellt und jetzt auch verbaut. 

Hier die Einzelteile mit Gewichten:

Rear Maxle 12x150:




Nicolai Steckachse 12x150:




Direkter Vergleich:




Die Achsen im montierten Zustand:

Vorher:




Nachher:









Endlich ist dieser furchtbar nervige Hebel weg!  Andauernd bin ich damit hängen geblieben und auf dem AHK-Heckträger wars damit auch sehr eng. Jetzt ist links nur noch der ca. 6mm dicke Sechskant-Kopf (6mm Innen-/17mm Aussensechskant) wo vorher der Maxle-Hebel über 2,5cm abstand und rechts ein paar wenige mm überstehendes Gewinde im Vergleich zum 12mm langen, sch**** fummeligen Klemmkraft-Einsteller. Dazu noch 48g eingespart, besser gehts nicht!  Ein Mini-Tool habe ich eh immer dabei, also ist das auch kein Problem. Ich kann das Teil jemem nur empfehlen.

Danke auch an Guru (www.wurzelpassage.de)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. Dezember 2009)

Kannst du das Ding noch irgendwie fixieren so das es sich nicht lockert?


----------



## githriz (23. Dezember 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich kann das Teil jemem nur empfehlen.



Sieht schick aus. Was hat es denn gekostet?


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Dezember 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Kannst du das Ding noch irgendwie fixieren so das es sich nicht lockert?


Öhm, wie sollte das gehen? Man kann die Achse aber im Gegensatz zur Maxle schön fest drehen, ich finde, das geht besser als das Spannen mit dem Hebel. Ich hatte aber auch seit dem Abfeilen an den nötigen Stellen auch keine Probleme mehr mit selbsttätigem Lockern, auch mit der Maxle nicht.




githriz schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus. Was hat es denn gekostet?


35


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (25. Dezember 2009)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Hi Torque Biker,
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage an alle Torque-Besitzer mit einer Avid Elixir R.
> ...
> Gibt es evtl. jemanden bei dem die Disc an den Wellen oben ähnlich an geschliffen aussehen. Oder hab ich hier 2 mal das Pech falsche Adapter Unterlegscheiben oder was auch immer bekommen zu haben ?



Ja gibt es. Auch bei meinem FR7.0 sitzen die Bremssättel vorne wie hinten etwas zu nah an der Nabe, und die Scheiben haben außen leichte Schleifspuren. Außerdem reicht die Schleiffläche der Beläge nicht bis zum äußeren Rand der Scheibe.

Da die Räder aber frei drehen und keine Geräusche machen, haben sich die Scheiben anscheinend schon selbst den erforderlichen Raum verschafft. Ansonsten funktioniert die Elixir R erstaunlich gut. Nur bei sehr langen Abfahrten tritt leichtes Fading auf, und sie fangen an zu quietschen (120kg Systemgewicht!).


----------



## Reese23 (25. Dezember 2009)

tach zusammen,

ich interessiere mich für ein Torque ES 9.0 und hab noch paar Fragen dazu worauf ich bis jetzt keine Antwort gefunden hab.

1. Ist hinten eine Steckachse verbaut bzw. könnte man nachträglich eine einbauen?
2. Hat man die Probleme mit dem Monarch 4.2 HV inzwischen im Griff?
3. Gibt es inzwischen schon mal einen der erfolgreich einen DHX5.0 in einen M Rahmen untergebracht hat?

Viele Grüße
Reese


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Hat die MZ 66 RCV im 2010er Torque Playzone einen konischen Schaft oder einen durchgängigen 1 1/8" Schaft? (Dann müsste sie mit einem Adapter-Konus verbaut sein.)
Diese  Gabel steht dann demnächst ungefahren zum Verkauf, falls jemand Interesse hat...

Danke!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> 
> ich interessiere mich für ein Torque ES 9.0 und hab noch paar Fragen dazu worauf ich bis jetzt keine Antwort gefunden hab.
> 
> ...



1. hängt vom Baujahr ab. Glaube bis Ende 2008 ists Schnellspanner, ab 2010 ists Steckachse.
2. der aktuelle Monarch ist deutlich besser als der Schrott vom letzten Jahr
3. hab hier von jemandem Bilder gesehen, der ihn in M eingebaut hat. Hab selber einen im L Rahmen und da ist viel Platz.


----------



## Reese23 (26. Dezember 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> 1. hängt vom Baujahr ab. Glaube bis Ende 2008 ists Schnellspanner, ab 2010 ists Steckachse.
> 2. der aktuelle Monarch ist deutlich besser als der Schrott vom letzten Jahr
> 3. hab hier von jemandem Bilder gesehen, der ihn in M eingebaut hat. Hab selber einen im L Rahmen und da ist viel Platz.



Meinst du die ganz neuen Torques oder auch das ES welches ja eigentlich ein 2008er ist wegen der Steckachsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Dezember 2009)

das torque es hat glaube ich keine steckachse.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Dezember 2009)

Auf dem Bild auf der Canyon Website meine ich einen Schnellspanner erkennen zu können.


----------



## Reese23 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich auch, war mir allerdings nicht 100% sicher aber da es sich ja um den 08er Rahmen beim ES handelt wirds wohl so sein...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Dezember 2009)

ich würde aber sowieso das alpinist in jedem fall den beiden ES vorziehen.


----------



## Reese23 (26. Dezember 2009)

Wieso das? Mich würd die HammerSchmidt halt jucken...


----------



## whigger (26. Dezember 2009)

Das aktuelle ES hat hinten nen Schnellspanner. Vorne ne Steckachse


----------



## Jogi (26. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ja ich auch, war mir allerdings nicht 100% sicher aber da es sich ja um den 08er Rahmen beim ES handelt wirds wohl so sein...



Das 2008er ES hatte noch kein "Tapered Steerer" Steuerrohr. Das hatten erst die 2009er. Der Unterschied zw. den 2009er und 2010er ES Torques liegt in der Ausstattung (Bremsen, Sattel).

Das ES ist zweifelsohne ein gutes Bike, der direkte Vergleich zw. Alpinist und ES8 sagt: Alpinist 300g leichter, ES8 300 Euro leichter. OK - Alpinist 20mm mehr Federweg am Heck und nen DHX5Air.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Wieso das? Mich würd die HammerSchmidt halt jucken...



hammerschmidt interessiert mich persönlich weniger. ansonsten leichter, neuer rahmen, besserer dämpfer.


----------



## Reese23 (26. Dezember 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> Das 2008er ES hatte noch kein "Tapered Steerer" Steuerrohr. Das hatten erst die 2009er. Der Unterschied zw. den 2009er und 2010er ES Torques liegt in der Ausstattung (Bremsen, Sattel).
> 
> Das ES ist zweifelsohne ein gutes Bike, der direkte Vergleich zw. Alpinist und ES8 sagt: Alpinist 300g leichter, ES8 300 Euro leichter. OK - Alpinist 20mm mehr Federweg am Heck und nen DHX5Air.



Ich bin verwirrt, das aktuell angebotene Torque ES hat doch ein Tapered Steerer, zumindest laut Beschreibung.

Bei dem Dämpfer muss ich dir zweifelsohne recht geben, da ist man mit dem Alpinist besser bedient.

Hat von euch mal einer die neuen Torque Rahmen Live gesehen? Ich war vor paar Wochen in Koblenz, da steht das Vertride. Die Verstärkung vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr ist beim neuen so hässlich geschweißt. ausserdem fehlt quasi an der Oberkante zum Oberrohr und an der Oberkante zum Sitzrohr die Schweißnaht... da sammelt sich bestimmt super der Siff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (26. Dezember 2009)

Also ein Kumpel vom mir hat seit einer Woche das ES9.0 und ich muss sagen, dass es schon ein sehr feines StÃ¼ck ist! Klar hat es am Heck 20mm weniger, aber das Rad ist mit der Ausstattung und trotz Hammerschmidt sensationell leicht! Die Hammerschmidt ist ein Traum und leider wird das neues Torque nicht damit angeboten, wenn man kein 16,5kg Dropzone will. Ich selber habe mir das Trailflow bestellt und werde es dann nach und nach auf mich abstimmen, damit ich auch in die 14kg Region komme. Das Alpinist finde ich vom P/L zwar sehr gut, aber ich brauche keine 700â¬ LRS und die Absenkung der Gabel auch nicht zwingend.... Daher lieber das Trailflow und dann ein winziges Upgrade.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Dezember 2009)

Weiß jemand was zu der 66 im Torque? Tapered oder nicht?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Dezember 2009)

nicht tapered würde ich sagen, wenn ich mir das bild anschaue.


----------



## homerkills (26. Dezember 2009)

ich quäle mich auch schon seit wochen mit der entscheidung ES8 jetzt sofort oder alpinist erst im mai.
das alpinist ist in jedem fall das bessere bike.
hoffentlich kann ich noch so lange warten und bestelle nicht im suff einfach das es8.


----------



## sirphillmo (26. Dezember 2009)

Bei der gleichen Frage stehe ich auch gerade. Wollte mir im Februar ein neues Torque zulegen. Das Alpinist ist ohne Frage ein echter Kracher. Da mir die 20mm mehr am Heck im Vergleich zu ES 9.0 allerdings ziemlich egal sind bin ich wohl eher für das ES. Die Hammerschmidt ist schon nochmal geiler als 20mm mehr federweg. Bleibt noch der Dämpfer, aber was man von den neueren Monarchs hört ist ja auch nicht mehr nur schlecht. nen dämpfer kann man dann ja eh noch tauschen.
Ausschlaggebend wird wohl am ende die Lieferzeit des Alpinist sein. Jetzt schon 17.KW Puh!!! so lange kann und will ich wohl nicht auf ein bike warten! Bisher stehen also alle zeichen auf ES 9.0 ;-)


----------



## Jogi (26. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt, das aktuell angebotene Torque ES hat doch ein Tapered Steerer, zumindest laut Beschreibung.


sorry, wenn ich dich durcheinander gebracht hab:
bis einschl. 2008: kein Tapered Steerer
ab 2009: tapered steerer
(gilt für Torque ES)



			
				Reese23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Dämpfer muss ich dir zweifelsohne recht geben, da ist man mit dem Alpinist besser bedient.
> 
> Hat von euch mal einer die neuen Torque Rahmen Live gesehen?



Bei der IBC-Tour ist der Tibor mit dem neuen Torque mitgefahren, aber so richtig näher bestaunt und begrabscht  hab ich es nicht



			
				Reese23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war vor paar Wochen in Koblenz, da steht das Vertride. Die Verstärkung vom Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr ist beim neuen so hässlich geschweißt. ausserdem fehlt quasi an der Oberkante zum Oberrohr und an der Oberkante zum Sitzrohr die Schweißnaht... da sammelt sich bestimmt super der Siff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (26. Dezember 2009)

sirphillmo schrieb:


> Bei der gleichen Frage stehe ich auch gerade. Wollte mir im Februar ein neues Torque zulegen. Das Alpinist ist ohne Frage ein echter Kracher. Da mir die 20mm mehr am Heck im Vergleich zu ES 9.0 allerdings ziemlich egal sind bin ich wohl eher für das ES. Die Hammerschmidt ist schon nochmal geiler als 20mm mehr federweg. Bleibt noch der Dämpfer, aber was man von den neueren Monarchs hört ist ja auch nicht mehr nur schlecht. nen dämpfer kann man dann ja eh noch tauschen.
> Ausschlaggebend wird wohl am ende die Lieferzeit des Alpinist sein. Jetzt schon 17.KW Puh!!! so lange kann und will ich wohl nicht auf ein bike warten! Bisher stehen also alle zeichen auf ES 9.0 ;-)



Willkommen im Club... ich war bestimmt schon 100 Mal auf der HP von Canyon und hab die Bikes gegeneinander verglichen. Für mich ist klar das ich auf keinen Fall bis Mai warten werden, dass ist mir einfach zu lang. Daher steht eigentlich zur noch das ES zur Wahl.

Ich will jetzt noch die neuen Votecs abwarten die ja die nächsten Tage auf der HP zu sehen sein werden. Wenn die das V.SX wirklich mit HammerSchmidt und einer Talas bringen, ist die Entscheidung eigentlich gefallen und zwar Pro Votec.

Warten wirs ab!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Dezember 2009)

ich würde zum Alpinist greifen und ne HS nachrüsten.


----------



## HiFi-Fan (27. Dezember 2009)

Hat mal jemand bei Canyon nachgefragt, ob die nicht gegen Aufpreis direkt das Alpinist mit Hammerschmidt liefern würden?!

Gruß Kai


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Dezember 2009)

Nein. http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?q=25


----------



## martin82 (27. Dezember 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> 2. der aktuelle Monarch ist deutlich besser als der Schrott vom letzten Jahr
> 3. hab hier von jemandem Bilder gesehen, der ihn in M eingebaut hat. Hab selber einen im L Rahmen und da ist viel Platz.



Kenne nur den 2009er Monarch in meinem Torque und habe folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:
Ausfedergeschwindigkeit zu langsam: wenns mal ein bisschen ruppiger/schneller zur sache geht merkt man dass der hinterbau nicht nachkommt, dann kam es bei mir trotz korrektem luftdruck hin und wieder zu durchschlägen (das ist mir drops o.ä. nie passiert, duchschläge nur durch schnell folgende grobe schläge)

fazit: da muss ein bessere dämpfer rein, das fahrwerk hat mehr potential

*der DHX Fahrer im M Rahmen soll sich mal zu wort melden !*


----------



## Reese23 (27. Dezember 2009)

martin82 schrieb:


> *der DHX Fahrer im M Rahmen soll sich mal zu wort melden !*



Wär ich auch für... das wäre ein absolutes KO Kriterium wenn es nicht geht für die Anschaffung vom ES.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Dezember 2009)

such mal die ganzen Toque Threats durch. Den M Rahmen mit Dämpfermod. findest sicher.


----------



## PioneerPixel (27. Dezember 2009)

Guckt mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6505918&postcount=2877

Was mir noch einfällt: mit einem Rahmen kleiner L könnte es Probleme mit einem anderem Dämpfer und dem Oberrohr geben.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Dezember 2009)

glaub ich nicht. Schau mal wieviel Platz bei mir im L Rahmen noch ist...


----------



## PioneerPixel (27. Dezember 2009)

Hier ist aber schon weniger Platz: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6505655&postcount=2871

Und wenn der voll einfedert und der Dämpfer andersrum drinne wäre würds nicht passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. Dezember 2009)

Im FR 7.0 war auch in allen größen von Haus auf ein DHX drin.


----------



## Deleted 94818 (27. Dezember 2009)

abend!

also ich hab mir das es 9.0 geholt weil ich auch nicht so lange auf das alpinist warten wollte UND ich wollte eine Hammerschmidt! 

Zur Hammerschmidt in dem Bike: sehr geil zu fahren! Bodenfreiheit ohne Ende, schalten im Stehen usw... sehr fein muss ich sagen.

Zum Monarch: bin noch am Einfahren und testen. Im moment federt er mir auch noch etwas zu langsam EIN! ... ich hab noch einen DHX 5.0 Coil mit 222m Ebl da ... den werd ich demnächst mal testen - ich haben einen M - Rahmen.

Bilder werden folgen!

Zum Bike an sich: Wenn die Talas mal eingefahren ist - Sahne  Das Gewicht ist auch sehr schön, gut Reifen werden andere drauf kommen NN taugt mir hinten einfach nicht. Das Bike macht Drops/Sprünge aus 1m und co sehr gut mit. 
Bergauf sehr antriebsneutral und gut zu fahren, auch bei nassem/rutschigem Untergrund.

Wenn noch Fragen sind - ich les hier weiterhin mit 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Reese23 (27. Dezember 2009)

Ein Erfahrungsbericht aus erster Hand wäre TOP.


----------



## Deleted 94818 (28. Dezember 2009)

also DHX 5.0 Coil passt ins Torque ES 9.0 !

hier die Bilder:
















hat zufällig jemand nen DHX Air 5.0 mit 222mm Ebl und kann mal testn ob der rein passt?


----------



## Reese23 (28. Dezember 2009)

DANKE 

Wenn ich mir deine Bilder ankucke wird das glaube verdammt eng mit dem AIR, der baut doch ein Stück höher.


----------



## HiFi-Fan (28. Dezember 2009)

Meint Ihr man kann mit dem Alpinist auch son "bisschen" in den Park!

Ich würde dem eine Hammerschmidt verpassen und einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren!

Ich will ein Bike das auch mal ein bisschen härter kann, aber dennoch mit Touren sowie der Feierabendrunde klarkommt.

Aktuell habe ich ein 2009er Cube AMS Pro R1 Mag sowie ein Northshore 800 ebenfalls aus 2009 hier stehen!

Das R1 fährt sich super schnell, ich fahre aber lieber spassorientiert! Das Northshore bringt den Spass, ist aber für hier derb oversized!

Im Park war ich bisher erst ein mal und will auch wieder hin! Habe die volle Schutzausrüstung!

Aber ich will eig. keine 2 Räder...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Dezember 2009)

ich würde da eher das trailflow bevorzugen.


----------



## chaz (28. Dezember 2009)

HiFi-Fan schrieb:


> Meint Ihr man kann mit dem Alpinist auch son "bisschen" in den Park!
> 
> Ich würde dem eine Hammerschmidt verpassen und einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren!
> 
> ...


Verkaufe den Würfel, behalte den Geist und bestelle die alpine Schlucht!!!


----------



## HiFi-Fan (28. Dezember 2009)

chaz schrieb:


> Verkaufe den Würfel, behalte den Geist und bestelle die alpine Schlucht!!!



Würfel - OK!

Geist - OK!

Alpine Schlucht ?!

Gruß Kai - der gerade eine geistige Umnachtung hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirphillmo (28. Dezember 2009)

Canyon ?! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 94818 (28. Dezember 2009)

@ hifi-fan 

hatte das selbe Problem wie du. Hab mir jetzt das Torque es 9.0 gekauft (160mm is für "bischen Park" auch ok) aber da wir ja keine halben Sachen machen hab ich mir noch nen ordentlichen Downhiller aufgebaut mit 180/200mm, zwar Sack schwer aber macht auch alles mit  wäre quasi bei dir das Northshore 800

Daher mein Rat: Ghost behalten und entweder das Torque es 9.0 ca 14,5kg (ich wollte unbedingt Hammerschmidt) oder das Alpinist auch ca 14,25kg (da aber noch die Hammerschmidt dran dann wirds wieder fast zu schwer) und ich wollte lieber X.0 als shimpanski aber das ist geschmacksache!


----------



## chaz (29. Dezember 2009)

HiFi-Fan schrieb:


> Alpine Schlucht ?!
> Gruß Kai - der gerade eine geistige Umnachtung hat!


Alpinist von Canyon?!


----------



## whigger (29. Dezember 2009)

Das Trailflow wird mit anderen Reifen auch nicht sooo viel schwerer als das Alpinist und hat (denke ich) die stabileren Laufräder fürs Geld. Für die 600 die übrig sind, kannst dann auch schon die HS nachrüsten und noch ein bisschen was in die Sattelstütze stecken....

Vom LRS hat zwar noch keiner Erfahrungen, aber sie sind breiter und Alex sind sonst auch nicht schlecht. Ansonsten direkt als NEU verkaufen und den Forums LRS Hope Pro2 / ZTR Flow gegönnt

So, oder so ähnlich hab ich das auch vor und hab das Trailflow bestellt, als ich vor der gleichen Entscheidung stand. Die Fox 36 VAN soll ja auch das bessere Ansprechverhalten haben und die Absenkung brauch ich denk ich auch nicht.


----------



## homerkills (29. Dezember 2009)

meinst die alex verkaufen sich besser als die crossmax sx?
(alex hatte da ja auch schonmal eine charge schrott an ghost geliefert...räder die beim fahren zusammen klappen)


----------



## whigger (29. Dezember 2009)

Nein, da hast Du mich falsch verstenden, oder ich hab mich falsch ausgedrÃ¼ckt

Ich meine, dass ich keinen LRS fÃ¼r 700â¬ am Rad brauche und ich der Meinung bin, dass die Alex FR30 ihren Job sicher auch sehr gut tun werden. Die Felge wiegt laut Hersteller 495g, was fÃ¼r das Kaliber ziemlich OK ist, wie ich finde. Nen unbestritten gute LRS mit Hope Pro 2 / ZTR Flow bekommt man um einiges gÃ¼nstiger als die Crossmax und daher denke ich, lieber aufrÃ¼sten wenn zu wenig als unnÃ¶tig viel Geld beim Erstkauf zu investieren. 

Klar hat das Alpinist die bessere Ausstattung im Gesamten was Gewicht angeht, aber ein GroÃteil machen eben Reifen und vielleicht noch die paar Gramm der Gabel aus. Insgesamt finde ich einfach, dass das Trailflow das bessere P/L hat (wenn man die Crossmax nicht unbedingt braucht)

Kette, Ritzel etc. sind eh VerschleiÃteile und die SLX zweifach reicht mit dem 36er KB sehr gut fÃ¼r Touren.

Ist man natÃ¼rlich vorrangig auf Gewicht aus, dann kommt man am Alpinist bzw. Vertride nicht vorbei. Wobei das Vertride mit 32er Kettenblatt eindeutig nicht fÃ¼r Touren im Mittegebirge zu gebrauchen ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (29. Dezember 2009)

whigger schrieb:


> Wobei das Vertride mit 32er Kettenblatt eindeutig nicht für Touren im Mittegebirge zu gebrauchen ist....


 
Wieso findest du das 32er-Blatt ungeeignet fürs Mittelgebirge? Bin bisher nur die Kombi 44/32/22 gefahren... prinzipiell schalt ich nur aufs 44er wenn ich auf ebener Strecke Gas gebe oder auf Straße bergab. 
Würd mich mal interessieren, ob ich da wirklich solche Abstriche machen muss...hab nämlich das Vertride bestellt.


----------



## 525Rainer (29. Dezember 2009)

whigger schrieb:


> Wobei das Vertride mit 32er Kettenblatt eindeutig nicht für Touren im Mittegebirge zu gebrauchen ist....



wenn man richtig frequent kurbeln muss, kühlt man wenigsten nicht aus. bzw mit einem enduro fährt man normalerweise eh nur bergab richtig schnell.
ein 44er ritzel hat auch seine berechtigung aber evtl. nicht am tork. da ist vielleicht nicht nur das 32 ritzel nicht zu gebrauchen sondern das ganze rad.


----------



## whigger (29. Dezember 2009)

Also ich komme aus der Nähe von Heidelberg (Walldorf um genau zu sein) und da muss man ca. 5km radeln, bis man an nen Berg kommt. Mein Hometrail ist der Königstuhl. Mit dem 32er vom Vertride kam ich auf dem Parkplatz nicht so zu potte. Das 44er von meinem jetzigen Bike fahre ich aber auch recht selten und eben nur wenn ich mal Forstwege schnell bergab heize oder eben auf der Strasse. Wenn es nicht so schnell sein muss, dann ist mMn das 36er der richtige Kompromiss. 

Beim Torque finde ich ja gerade so geil, dass es recht universell zu sein scheint. Mit dem richtigen Aufbau für fast alles zu gebrauchen. Der Hinterbau ist sowohl für Touren durch die Neutralität super, als auch für grobe Trails durch die 180mm. 

Ich habe auch mal bewusst an meinem Bike nur das 32er benutzt um zu sehen, wie weit ich mit nur 2 KB komme. hat eigentlich gut geklappt, nur war mir manchmal die Trittfrequenz ein bisschen zu hoch. Ich trete meist eher mit Kraft rein und weniger mit hoher Frequenz. Ich bin sehr auf das 36er gespannt. Konnte es bisher nur (in etwa) in der Hammerschmidt vom ES9.0 testen und da war es super von der Übersezung her....


----------



## Reese23 (29. Dezember 2009)

whigger schrieb:


> Also ich komme aus der Nähe von Heidelberg (Walldorf um genau zu sein)



Ist ja fast vor der Haustür... bin aus Waghäusel.


----------



## whigger (29. Dezember 2009)

Waghäusel.... Ohje, dann kennst sicher den Würges

Können ja im Frühjahr mal ne Runde wagen....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. Dezember 2009)

mein Eindruck vom Torque FR9.0 2009 mit der HS
ist, dass die Übersetzung sehr gut gewählt wurde.
Ich fahre MM Vorn und Hinten und in der Ebene bei
Windstille ist der letzte Gang (also kleinstes) Ritzel
hinten so gut wie nicht fahrbar. Klar, bergab auf
schnellen Passagen fehlt das 44er. Die Vorteile der
HS und die Übersetzung allgemein sind absolut super
abgestimmt wenn das Rad nicht grad mit Racing Ralph
bewegt wird. Ich jedenfalls vermisse mein Nerve ES
nicht, auch wenn man damit jedem Torque in der
Ebene davon fahren konnte. Nen Freund hat das
Torque FR7.0 und ich lach mich bei jeder Ausfahrt
mehrmals kringelig, wenn der beim Kettenblattwechsel
Schwierigkeiten bekommt. Oft kommt es ja im Gelände
plötzlich und muss schnell gehen. Probiert die HS im
Gelände aus, ihr wollt nie wieder ohne fahren. 

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Reese23 (29. Dezember 2009)

whigger schrieb:


> Waghäusel.... Ohje, dann kennst sicher den Würges
> 
> Können ja im Frühjahr mal ne Runde wagen....



Gibt ja einige Würges hier aber wenn du "the one and only" Thorsten Würges meinst, dann... JA den kenn ich, mehr sag ich dazu aber auch nicht.


----------



## whigger (29. Dezember 2009)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Gibt ja einige Würges hier aber wenn du "the one and only" Thorsten Würges meinst, dann... JA den kenn ich, mehr sag ich dazu aber auch nicht.



Ich meine den Tobias Würges aus Kirrlach. Vielleicht liegt es aber am Namen, denn die scheinen alle sehr lustig zu sein

Sorry fürs OT.....

BTT

Bei der HS ist ja das Übersetzungsverhältnis 1:1,6 und bei den Canyons ist standartmäßig das 22er Ritzer verbaut. Das kommt dann im Overdrive einem 36 sehr nahe, wobei es mit dem 24er dann ein 38er wäre. Mit Reifen wie zB MM oder FA sollte man damit schon ganz gut von der Stelle kommen.


----------



## ChrisPi (29. Dezember 2009)

fr33styler85 schrieb:


> abend!
> 
> also ich hab mir das es 9.0 geholt weil ich auch nicht so lange auf das alpinist warten wollte UND ich wollte eine Hammerschmidt!



Hallo,
hast du das Bike mal an der Waage gehabt? Stimmen die Gewichtsangaben von Canyon?
MfG Chris


----------



## PioneerPixel (30. Dezember 2009)

Also mit meinem XL Rahmen ist sehr viel Platz  

Anbei der kürzlich eingebaute Evolver ISX-6.

Mit Pedale neuem Vorbau ( der fast doppelt so schwer ist ) und jetzt dem Evolver ISX-6 wiegt mein Torque ES 7.0 in XL 15.40kg.  Wenn ich jetzt das Zusatzgewicht von den Pedalen, Vorbau, Dämpfer abziehe, müsste der XL Rahmen ca. 400g schwerer sein als der M Rahmen. Die 14kg beim Torque ES 7.0 sind wohl sehr hart berechnet. Aber anders ist es bei solchen Verkaufsargumenten auch nicht zu erwarten oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (1. Januar 2010)

Also erstmal an alle Prost Neujahr^^
Nun zu meinem Anliegen:
Gibt es denn nun eine Möglichkeit ohne Nachbearbeitung eine Kettenführung ans Torque fr von 2009 zu montieren? Ich weiß, dass die Stinger mit ISCG 05 am E-Type Umwerfer schleift...
Ist denn z.B. nicht möglich am alten ISCG (ISCG05 ist doch soweit ich das weiß nur per Adapter möglich) eine Stinger oder vergleichbare Kettenführung zu montieren? 
mfg
wildchild


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Januar 2010)

Der Vollständigkeit halber und falls es jemanden interessiert: Laut Canyon Hotline hat die MZ 66 im Playzone einen durchgängigen 1 1/8" Schaft und ist deshalb mit Adapter-Konus im Tapered-Steuersatz verbaut.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Januar 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber und falls es jemanden interessiert: Laut Canyon Hotline hat die MZ 66 im Playzone einen durchgängigen 1 1/8" Schaft und ist deshalb mit Adapter-Konus im Tapered-Steuersatz verbaut.



Danke für die Info. Sieht komisch aus - tapered Steuerrohr aber 1 1/8 Gabel drin  Weitere Vorteile bleiben dann auch auf der Strecke


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Januar 2010)

Stimmt. Aber die 66 lÃ¤sst sich mit normalem Schaft besser verkaufen und der Adapter, den man fÃ¼r andere 1 1/8" Gabeln braucht, ist wenigstens schon dabei. Im Juni hab ich dafÃ¼r noch 40â¬ bezahlt...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Januar 2010)

Simmt auch wieder. Nur nun muss man für teures Geld einen Konus für tapered Gabeln nachkaufen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Januar 2010)

Nein. Wenn man eine tapered Gabel fahren will, brauch man nur den Konusring zu entfernen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Januar 2010)

Wie praktisch 

Dann fehlt ja nur noch das Bike....


----------



## entlebucher (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Bislang habe ich immer passiv von euren Erfahrungen profitiert, vielen Dank für die Inputs auf diesem Wege.

Jetzt muss/kann/darf ich auch meinen Senf zum Torque dazugeben. Habe mein neues Torque ES 9.0 (Grösse M) am Dienstag bekommen und habe bis heute 2500hm hier in den Alpen zusammengefahren. Geometrie, Ausstattung etc. ist wirklich vom feinsten! Allerdings ist der Monarch, wie hier auch schon zu lesen, wirklich unwürdig in diesem Rahmen.

Bei etlichen Schlägen/Schlagfolgen arbeitet der Dämpfer seidenfein, um dann bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder zu bocken, als hätte man ein Hardtail unter sich. Ursache wird wohl die vorgegeben Dämpferabstimmung sein. Ich muss mit 50% SAG fahren, damit ich den FW einigermassen ausnutze (was beim Bergauffahren eine affige Geometrie ergibt).

Hinzu kommt dass meine Freundin den gleichen Rahmen mit dem Monarch fährt, und das gleiche berichtet. Ich fahre zudem seit einem Jahr noch ein Torque FR mit Manitou Evolver Dämpfer. Wenn man im direkten Vergleich sieht was der Hinterbau mit einem anderen Dämpfer leisten kann, kommt einem der Monarch vor wie ein Witz! Zugegeben, der Evolver hat ein Akira-Tuning hinter sich und arbeitet wirklich hervorragend.

Evtl hilft den Monarchs auch ein Feintuning vom Fachmann ab. Der Evolver würde vom Platz her eigentlich reichen bei Grösse M, aber die Dämpferaufnahme ist mittlerweile geändert worden, der Dämpfer passt nicht mehr... (die ausgefrästen 4-Kant-Blöcke in der unteren Aufnahme stehen am Dämpfer an).

So, genug geschwafelt, hier noch 2 Bilder, davon eins mit den beiden Rahmengrössen S und M im direkten Vergleich, vielleicht kann jemand etwas damit anfangen:


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. Januar 2010)

Wieso braucht man ein Es wen man ein Fr hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (1. Januar 2010)

Dachte mir schon das die Frage kommt. Hab den FR günstig als Occasion geschossen und entsprechend aus Restteilen aufgebaut. Wollte nicht wieder zuviel Geld für eine Restauration in die Hand nehmen. Darum steht jetzt bei meinen Eltern, damit ich nicht immer einen Göppel mit mir herumschleifen muss wenn ich dort auf Besuch bin.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Januar 2010)

das macht in Summe 3 Torques...


----------



## Female (1. Januar 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> das macht in Summe 3 Torques...



Nö, zwei. Das dritte gehört mir.


----------



## wildchild (1. Januar 2010)

Naja das Problem mit dem Monarch ist ja bekannt, ich selbst bin schon beide gefahren(es und fr aus 2009) und habe mich eigentlich wegen 1.Stabilität und 2.dem Dämpfer zum fr entschieden. Ich denke mit einem anderen Dämpfer oder aich mit einem Tuning von einem Fachmann könnte man den trägen Hinterbau "kurieren". Andernfalls vielleicht doch irgendwie einen anderen Dämpfer nehmen, auch wenn das vielleicht nicht so leicht sein wird...
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (1. Januar 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> Gibt es denn nun eine Möglichkeit ohne Nachbearbeitung eine Kettenführung ans Torque fr von 2009 zu montieren? Ich weiß, dass die Stinger mit ISCG 05 am E-Type Umwerfer schleift...



Schau mal hier, hab gerade was dazu geschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422126


----------



## floleerau (2. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## findel (2. Januar 2010)

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Torque zuzulegen. Die 2010er Modelle gibt es aber leider nur bis Größe L. Da ich 192cm messe, wird dass wohl zu klein werden.
Somit müsste ich auf ein 2009er Model zurück greifen....
Verstehen kann ich das nicht wirklich, kann ja nicht der einzige sein, den ein Torque in xl braucht.....


----------



## Gades (2. Januar 2010)

gib einfach mal deine daten bei canyon ein und spiele ein wenig mit den reglern rum.
ich bin auch 1,92 mit 91 er schrittlänge. da sollte ein alpinist in L ganz gut passen.

dass canyon keine neuen torques in xl anbietet wird vielleicht an der geringen nachfrage und an der geometrie liegen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo,


findel schrieb:


> Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Torque zuzulegen. Die 2010er Modelle gibt es aber leider nur bis Größe L. Da ich 192cm messe, wird dass wohl zu klein werden.
> Somit müsste ich auf ein 2009er Model zurück greifen....
> Verstehen kann ich das nicht wirklich, kann ja nicht der einzige sein, den ein Torque in xl braucht.....



Ich bin 1,93m groß und habe eine 90cm Schrittlänge. Ich fuhr das alte Torque in L und es passte mir hervorragend - das 2010er Modell habe ich auch in L geordert. Xl ist doch viel zu groß und sperrig bei deiner Größe. 

@ floleerau: sehr schickes Gefährt


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Januar 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Evtl hilft den Monarchs auch ein Feintuning vom Fachmann ab.


Das wage ich zu bezweifeln... wozu auch, wenn es mit dem Evolver einen ab Werk quasi perfekten Dämpfer gibt?


----------



## entlebucher (2. Januar 2010)

@smubob: alles eine Preisfrage, das Tuning kommt günstiger. Am Manitou-Dämpfer in meinem FR möchte ich das Tuning zumindest auch nicht mehr missen...


----------



## findel (2. Januar 2010)

Laut PPS würde es genau zwischen l und xl liegen. Wobei das schon bissel "seltsam" ausschaut auf einem L Rahmen mit 192 cm Körpergröße.
Da ich meist längere Touren mache, tendiere ich eine Nummer größer. Muss wohl doch ein ES 9.0 werden ;-)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Januar 2010)

nö 192cm auf L sollte passen. Komm dem sehr nahe, XL wär def. zu groß. Fahre auch mal länger.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> gib einfach mal deine daten bei canyon ein und spiele ein wenig mit den reglern rum.
> ich bin auch 1,92 mit 91 er schrittlänge. da sollte ein alpinist in L ganz gut passen.
> 
> dass canyon keine neuen torques in xl anbietet wird vielleicht an der geringen nachfrage und an der geometrie liegen



Bei 192 reicht sicher auch das neue in L - die fallen etwas grösser aus, wenn man den Geodaten auf der Homepage trauen kann.

Dass es aber nicht genug Nachfrage für ein XL gibt, möchte ich mal ganz stark bezweifeln, ich kenne einige die wie ich deutlich über 192cm gross sind. Die Marketingfuzzys werden sich bloss gedacht haben, die Leut haben immer über das zu kurz ausfallende Torque gemeckert, jetzt kriegen sie halt ein lang ausfallendes Torque, und da brauchts dann kein XL mehr. 

Alles Spekulatius solang niemand ein neues Torque in der entsprechenden Grösse gefahren hat. 
Mal sehen ob die ersten beim Litevillertreffen in der Eifel dabei sind...... ich werde mir definitiv keins bestellen ohne Testfahrt bzw. hab ich eh schon genug Canyons könnte ja auch mal ein Liteville sein


----------



## PioneerPixel (2. Januar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach bietet Canyon das Torque nicht mehr in XL an, da es beim Enduro fahren nicht notwendig ist den Sattel voll auszufahren. Ich bin 192cm Groß und hab mit einer 96er Schrittlänge sehr lange Beine. Für mich ist das 2009ner Torque in XL gut. Bei kleinerer Schrittlänge wird L aber locker reichen. Außerdem geht dann auch der Sattel weiter runter wenn man ihn komplett versenkt. Ich denke es würde mich stören wenn ich nur eine 90iger Schrittlänge hätte und der Sattel beim XL nicht so weit runter geht. 

Vor dem Torque bin ich nur CC gefahren und damals war für mich klar es muss ein XL sein. Heute mit Enduro/Freeride Erfahrung würde mir auch ein L reichen. Ich hab jetzt einfach einen Kürzeren Vorbau montiert und für mich passt jetzt.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2010)

Ich habe meine Stütze auf MAX und kürzer dürfte das FR in XL nicht sein, sonst stosse ich mit den Knien an den Lenker. 

Das mit dem Versenken ist allerdings wahr, schlecht gelöst - ich habe extra noch eine abgesägte Stütze für Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## findel (2. Januar 2010)

Das Alpinist gibts nur ohne Hammerschmidt, das Dropezone hat ein anderes Einsatzgebiet und ist mir zu schwer und das Vertride liegt über mein veranschlagtes Preislimit. 
Schon nicht so einfach


----------



## findel (2. Januar 2010)

ach so, ich habe eine 95er Schrittlänge


----------



## PioneerPixel (2. Januar 2010)

@cxfahrer: Wie meinst du das mit der abgesägten Stütze ? Bei mir geht die Stütze komplett rein bis der Sattel am Schnellspanner anstößt. Nur diese Sattelhöhe beim XL würde mich mit nur 90cm Schrittlänge schon fast stören.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2010)

Na mir reichts wenn ich sie wenigstens komplett versenken kann - die Thomson geht bei mir nämlich nicht ganz runter.
Kenne aber auch jemand, der sich beim L das Sitzrohr oben ein paar Zentimeter abgesägt hat, weil ihn das wie bei dir auch gestört hat. Darf man aber nicht zuviel absägen  ..

@ findel: ob du mit einem "neuen" Torque klarkommst mit deiner Schrittlänge - kann schon sein, längere Sattelstützen gibts ja immer, dir fehlen im Grunde gegenüber einer normalen 350er Stütze dann 1-2cm (wenn ich von meinen 100cm und dem 54er Sitzrohr des "alten" XL ausgehe). Die Oberrohrlänge sollte schon passen und vermutlich auch Reach und Stack -  die schreiben das leider nicht bei.
Warum nicht das Dropzone? Was ist an dem anders wie an dem Alpinist bis auf die Hammerschmidt - die Crossmax find ich ja eh was schmal für so ein Bike? 
Der Gewichtsunterschied kommt ja grösstenteils von den sinnlosen Reifen am Alpinist. Mach dir die Reifen ans Dropzone und voila kein Gewichtsunterschied ausser Hammerschmidt und die 150gramm der Stahlfeder in der Totem.


----------



## PioneerPixel (2. Januar 2010)

Rein vom Optischen her würd ich es auch absägen. Bis ca. 1cm über dem Dreieck also der Verstärkung zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr.  
Sowas muss doch dann aber sicher vom Fachmann gemacht werden oder ? Immerhin muss nachher auch alles für den Schnellspanner vorbereitet werden und die Schnitt von oben gemacht werden.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Januar 2010)

oh weh, des mit der Sattelstütze is natürlich sonne Sache
wenn man groß ist. Bin nicht ganz 1,90 und fahre L aber die
Sattelstütze is bei mir bis zum Anschlag draußen. Wenn nur
1cm fehlen würde wärs ne Katastrophe zum Rauf-Fahren.
Meine Syntace geht aber bis auf Anschlag rein... für Bergab.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre auch ein FR in XL und brauche diese Größe. Wenn das Oberrohr kürzer wäre, würde ich mir die Knie am Lenker stoßen, wenn das Sitzrohr kürzer wäre, bräuchte ich eine extra lange Sattelstütze. Wenn der Sattel im XL-Rahmen voll versenkt ist, reicht mir das für Bergab. Klar, wer ein XL-Rad fährt, hat ja meistens auch XL-Beine, da kann das Sitzrohr ruhig ein bisschen länger sein.
Wenn das 2010er L ausfällt, wie ein 2009er XL, ist alles gut. Ansonsten haben große Leute jetzt ein Problem.


----------



## legalalien (2. Januar 2010)

Hi,

derzeit ist wieder Matsch und Dreck auf dem Pisten angesagt. Besonders unangenehm ist dabei, dass der ganze Schmodder vom Hinterrad schön und ohne Umweg ins Tretlager, an den Umwerfer und die Kettenblätter gepfeffert wird. Müsste Euch bekannt vorkommen 

Wollte fragen ob jemand was gebastelt hat oder Kaufteile kennt, die das genannte Areal rund ums Tretlager vor dem Schmodderbeschuss des Hinterrads beschützt.

Bin für einsatzfähige Bastelanleitungen etc. dankbar.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Januar 2010)

ja stimmt is nervig. War heute auch im Schnee und Matsch unterwegs. Nach 2 1/2
Stunden war in genannter Region ein dermaßen dicker Eisklumpen das sich nix mehr
bewegt hat. Absteigen freischlagen weiterfahren. Zum Glück macht die HS keinen
Ärger. Mit Umwerfer wers sicher noch übler.

Guck ma bei Freeride Harttails... da hat heute einer ne Konstruktion zum Schutz des
Umwerfers gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn Matsch und Dreck fahr ich nicht mehr mit Schaltung (ausser ich bin in den Bergen) da hilft nämlich garnichts und alle 3 Monate alle Antriebsteile erneuern war mir irgendwann zu blöd. 

Über den E-Type kann man ein Stück Fahrradschlauch ziehen, aber viel hilft das nicht.


----------



## ChrisPi (3. Januar 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Zum Glück macht die HS keinen
> Ärger. Mit Umwerfer wers sicher noch übler.



Stimmt,bei Schnee ist die HS auch im Vorteil gegenüber Umwerfer,wieder ein Grund mehr mich auf das Teil zu freuen 
Am SX-Trail hab ich einen Mud-Flap dran von Specialized.Ein kurzes Stück "Schutzblech" an der oberen Kettenstrebe das den Dämpfer vor Beschuss schützt.Allerdings hilft das Teil bei Schnee auch kaum da sich der Schnee am Reifen seitlich vorbeidrängt


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Januar 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @smubob: alles eine Preisfrage, das Tuning kommt gÃ¼nstiger. Am Manitou-DÃ¤mpfer in meinem FR mÃ¶chte ich das Tuning zumindest auch nicht mehr missen...


Naja, wenn man Ã¼ber 100â¬ fÃ¼r das Tuning ausgibt und am Ende immernoch kein optimales Ergebnis hat (wie geschrieben, ich bin der Meinung, dass selbst ein getunter Monarch lange nicht an einen serienmÃ¤Ãigen Evolver rankommt), dann frage ich mich, wo sich das gelohnt haben soll? Da kÃ¶nnte man auch einfach gÃ¼nstig einen Evolver kaufen (ich habe den fÃ¼r meinen letzten Rahmen fÃ¼r 250â¬ incl. passender Buchsen gekauft, unbenutzt aus Neurad ausgebaut) und den Monarch noch fÃ¼r ein paar KrÃ¶ten verkloppen, dann hat man unterm Strich nicht sooo viel mehr ausgegeben, aber man hat wenigstens was gescheites 
Ich fahre eine Lyrik U-Turn, die auch getunt wurde und erst seitdem wirklich top funktioniert, also ich weiÃ, was so ein Tuning bewirken kann, aber am Hinterbau muss ich sagen, dass ich derzeit nicht das GefÃ¼hl habe, dass man da noch so viel verbessern kÃ¶nnte, dass es mir das Geld wert wÃ¤re...


----------



## entlebucher (3. Januar 2010)

Zum Thema Hammerschmidt und Schnee/Schneematsch: gestern ist mir die HS auch eingefroren. Der offenliegende Schaltzug/Anschlag ist auch bei einer Hammerschmidt nicht gegen eindrecken/einfrieren gefeit. Kleiner Tipp: ordentlich schmieren.


----------



## bjoernlol (4. Januar 2010)

wer fährt mit nem torque und vorn 180 auch bergauf? wie macht sich des bike mit 180vorn hochzu?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn du deins auf 180 umbauen willst musst du halt den Lenker entsprechend 2cm tiefer bringen.
Man sitzt halt minimal weiter hinten. 
Da wo ich mit der auf 115 abgesenkten Lyrik schon weit auf der Sattelspitze sass werde ich wohl nicht mehr so hochkommen (wenn du zB die Auffahrt zum Töpfer von Oybin aus kennst, unterer Teil). 
Wenn es mit der Absenkung auf 140 nicht reicht, werde ich eben schieben.

Oder meinst du die neuen Torques? Die hat keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernlol (4. Januar 2010)

eig die neuen 
ich hab ab april eins, sprich sobald es ausgeliefert wird, und es soll ne totem coil rein


----------



## Jogi (4. Januar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> [...]Oder meinst du die neuen Torques? Die hat keiner.



Der Tibor (s1mai) hat eins 

Kannst ihn ja mal höflich fragen.


----------



## Jogi (4. Januar 2010)

Noch was:

da mein Monarch seit einigen Tagen begonnen hat rumzuzicken, genauer gesagt, im Fahrbetrieb Luft zu verlieren*, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz fürs Torque ES. Der Monarch wird die Reise nach Koblenz antreten zur Reklamation und wird, so er wieder zuhause ist, eingelagert oder verkauft 
Bei der Recherche im Netz bin ich auf den neuen (2010er) Fox RP23 gestoßen, den es nun auch in 216mm Einbaulänge gibt. Da kein Ausgleichsbehälter dran ist, der mit dem Rahmen kollidieren könnte, sollte er in den Torque-Rahmen reinpassen.
Hat hier evtl. jemand bereits Erfahrung mit diesem Dämpfer oder ist der Evolver die einzig wahre (Luft-)Alternative fürs Torque?
Welches ProPedal-Niveau würde dem Torque wohl am besten zu Gesicht stehen? Da gibts ja 3 zur Auswahl.

Fragen über Fragen...

*Edit: Im Ruhezustand bleibt die Luft drin, selbst nach 1 Woche. Nur auf Tour hab ich nach 1 Stunde 80% SAG


----------



## vela99 (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
Frage an die Torque Gemeinde.
Passt auch ein Dämpfer mit Feder (Fox DH mit Feder statt original Fox) in den Rahmen des Torque Alpinist (M) oder geht das nicht?
Im voraus vielen Dank.
Gruss


----------



## vientopasajero (4. Januar 2010)

hallo! bin neu hier. hätte eine frage bezüglich des Dämpfereinbaus beim torque es. brauche ich dazu zweimal das Buchsenset? Grüße und Danke!


----------



## loxa789 (4. Januar 2010)

vela99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Frage an die Torque Gemeinde.
> Passt auch ein Dämpfer mit Feder (Fox DH mit Feder statt original Fox) in den Rahmen des Torque Alpinist (M) oder geht das nicht?
> Im voraus vielen Dank.
> Gruss



Der Fox DHX Air 5 baut angeblich höher als ein Fox DHX 5 (mit Stahlfeder) also müsste er passen. würde aber canyon anrufen.


----------



## PioneerPixel (5. Januar 2010)

vientopasajero schrieb:


> hallo! bin neu hier. hätte eine frage bezüglich des Dämpfereinbaus beim torque es. brauche ich dazu zweimal das Buchsenset? Grüße und Danke!



Ja du benötigst je Dämpferaufnahme ein Paar Buschsen. Im Set ist auch nur ein Paar enthalten also zwei mal bestellen.  Fürs Torque ES müssten es 22.2mm * 8mm an beiden Aufnahmen sein.


----------



## vientopasajero (5. Januar 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ja du benötigst je Dämpferaufnahme ein Paar Buschsen. Im Set ist auch nur ein Paar enthalten also zwei mal bestellen.  Fürs Torque ES müssten es 22.2mm * 8mm an beiden Aufnahmen sein.



 Dankeschön!


----------



## vela99 (5. Januar 2010)

loxa789 schrieb:


> Der Fox DHX Air 5 baut angeblich höher als ein Fox DHX 5 (mit Stahlfeder) also müsste er passen. würde aber canyon anrufen.



Danke, das war schnell.
Werde mich an Canyon wenden.


----------



## Temtem (6. Januar 2010)

Kann jemand evtl. bilder posten wie man die gleitlager rausschlagen kann.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (6. Januar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Noch was:
> 
> da mein Monarch seit einigen Tagen begonnen hat rumzuzicken, genauer gesagt, im Fahrbetrieb Luft zu verlieren*, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz fürs Torque ES. Der Monarch wird die Reise nach Koblenz antreten zur Reklamation und wird, so er wieder zuhause ist, eingelagert oder verkauft
> Bei der Recherche im Netz bin ich auf den neuen (2010er) Fox RP23 gestoßen, den es nun auch in 216mm Einbaulänge gibt. Da kein Ausgleichsbehälter dran ist, der mit dem Rahmen kollidieren könnte, sollte er in den Torque-Rahmen reinpassen.
> ...



aber 216mm bringt dir quasi nix, du brauchst einen mit 222mm einbaulänge und 63 bzw. max 70 mm hub
theoretisch müsste es mit dem roco air oder je nach rahmengröße mit dem fox dhx air auch gehen. von dt swiss gibs auch nen dämpfer mit den einbaulängen, von x-fusion bestimmt auch... nur leider sehr wenige erfahrungen hier im forum

zum tuning des monarch: bei youtube gibt es das servicevideo, demnach wird standartmässig 2,5er öl für die dämpfung verwendet. ein öl niedriger viskosität fällt somit quasi raus um ihn "schneller" zu machen


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2010)

Temtem schrieb:


> Kann jemand evtl. bilder posten wie man die gleitlager rausschlagen kann.
> Danke



Du meinst die Dämpferbuchsen? 
Gleitlager gibts am Torque sonst doch nicht.

Neue Buchse auf alte aufsetzen, auf die andere Seite ein kurzes Stück Rohr unterlegen, in welches die alte Buchse reinpasst - und mit Schraubstock die neue Buchse vorsichtig einpressen. 
Schlagen geht ggfs. auch, wenn du Feinmotoriker bist.


@ Jogi: der beste Dämpfer für das alte Torque ist immer noch der Evolver. 
216 geht ja  garnicht.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Januar 2010)

Am 2010er Torque Playzone ist ein Easton Havoc DH Vorbau montiert. Weiß zufällig jemand, wie hoch der baut?

Hintergrund: Die 66 aus dem Torque soll verkauft werden, dafür brauche ich die Schaftlänge. Das Steuerrohr ist in der bestellten Größe (M) 135 mm lang. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass 15mm Spacer verbaut sind (wie letztes Jahr) und die Höhe des Vorbaus mit ca. 40mm schätzt, kommt man mit dem Steuersatz auf ca. 195mm. Kommt das hin?


----------



## ZEROX (6. Januar 2010)

Auf die 2010er Torque Modelle bin ich auf jedenfall sehr gespannt. Werde mir die demnächst wohl mal vor Ort anschauen. 
Canyon sollte die Torques aber endlich mal mit Kettenführung anbieten!



______________________________________________________________
*zu verkaufen:

2009er Torque ES 8.0 weiß, Größe L , 6 Monate gefahren - nur Touren.
Sehr gepflegter / neuwertiger Zustand. (siehe Fotos)
Bei Interesse einfach pn an mich - Raum Darmstadt*


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Januar 2010)

Wenn du da bist, miss mal bitte die Höhe des Vorbaus am Playzone


----------



## kNiRpS (6. Januar 2010)

das playzone steht aber leider noch nicht in Koblenz aus...war vor ca. 1 woche da, da war von den neuen modellen nur das dropzone vorhanden. und eben die ES und FRX.

noch ne andere frage....is es eigentlich möglich aus dem 2009er Torque FR bei bedarf mehr Federweg rauszukitzeln als die standardmässigen 160mm? gerne auch mit anderem dämpfer


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Januar 2010)

es hat 170 mm.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Januar 2010)

Das 09er TFR hat serienmäßig 170mm mit dem DHX4.
Edit: war einer schneller.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal ein Lob für Canyon aussprechen: Die Hotline ist erreichbar. Im Juli habe ich teilweise 30min gewartet, ehe abgenommen wurde. Heute geht nach dem ersten Klingeln ein freundlicher Mitarbeiter ans Telefon, der auch noch Ahnung hat und Witze macht. So muss das sein. Weiter so!


----------



## kNiRpS (6. Januar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> es hat 170 mm.


???
laut altem katalog und website hats nur 160mm mit dem evolver...aber wenns von haus aus schon mehr hat...nice  ...dhx4 wird vermutlich noch zum tauschen irgendwann angeschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (6. Januar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ....
> @ Jogi: der beste Dämpfer für das alte Torque ist immer noch der Evolver.
> 216 geht ja  garnicht.



Danke! Und ich war fest der Überzeugung, der Monarch hätte 216/63. 

Ich könnte günstig (180 EUR) an nen Evolver ISX*4* rankommen, wär das ne Option oder würde mir die High/Lowspeed Druckstufeneinstellung fehlen?

Naja, jetzt kommt erstmal ein DHX5 Coil rein, mal schaun, wie der sich macht, ist halt sackschwer.


----------



## Jogi (6. Januar 2010)

martin82 schrieb:


> aber 216mm bringt dir quasi nix, du brauchst einen mit 222mm einbaulänge und 63 bzw. max 70 mm hub
> theoretisch müsste es mit dem roco air oder je nach rahmengröße mit dem fox dhx air auch gehen. von dt swiss gibs auch nen dämpfer mit den einbaulängen, von x-fusion bestimmt auch... nur leider sehr wenige erfahrungen hier im forum
> 
> zum tuning des monarch: bei youtube gibt es das servicevideo, demnach wird standartmässig 2,5er öl für die dämpfung verwendet. ein öl niedriger viskosität fällt somit quasi raus um ihn "schneller" zu machen



Den Rocco Air hätte ich beinahe gekauft, war grad im "Angebot" aber ich glaub nicht, dass der ins Torque ES (M) reingeht. 
Mein Hauptproblem mit dem Monarchen ist, dass er bei Kälte die Luft nicht hält


----------



## Female (6. Januar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Den Rocco Air hätte ich beinahe gekauft, war grad im "Angebot" aber ich glaub nicht, dass der ins Torque ES (M) reingeht.
> *Mein Hauptproblem mit dem Monarchen ist, dass er bei Kälte die Luft nicht hält *



Das hab ich heute doch schon mal gehört... *sinnier*
Der Dämpfer ist echt für gar nix... ich frage mich immer noch, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann, in solch geniale Rahmen solche minderwertigen Dämpfer einzubauen.
Meiner wird diese Woche auch gewechselt.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich könnte günstig (180 EUR) an nen Evolver ISX*4* rankommen, wär das ne Option oder würde mir die High/Lowspeed Druckstufeneinstellung fehlen?
> ...



Da die meisten hier eh mit offenen Druckstufen fahren ist das glaub ich wurst. Da musst du halt alles über den Druck im Piggy regulieren. Schlimmstenfalls zu Motopitkan schicken.

Ich mach halt für bergauf die Lowspeed Druckstufe gern zu, dann wippts nicht so - wenn das nicht geht, musst du halt mehr mit der Dämpferpumpe arbeiten (aber die hat man auf Tour ja eh immer dabei).

Aber achte darauf, dass er 222/*70* hat (63 geht auch, aber dann fehlen dir 1cm Federweg).


----------



## Jogi (6. Januar 2010)

Female schrieb:


> Das hab ich heute doch schon mal gehört... *sinnier*
> Der Dämpfer ist echt für gar nix... ich frage mich immer noch, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann, in solch geniale Rahmen solche minderwertigen Dämpfer einzubauen.
> Meiner wird diese Woche auch gewechselt.



Und was wirds für einer?


Ja, mit dem Monarch hat RockShox sich nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert.
Wenn ich da an meinen SID-Dämpfer im Rotwild denke, der hat jetzt über 10 (zehn) Jahre aufm Buckel und hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. Viell. 1-2mal im Jahr Luft checken und gut. Ebenso tut die SID Gabel noch treu ihren Dienst.
Und geschont wurde das Bike sicher nicht.


----------



## martin82 (6. Januar 2010)

habe einige bilder gesehen wo rob-j auf seinem torque sitz und einen roco-air drinnen hat.... kann mir nicht vorstellen dass er mehr als Rahmengrösse M hat...man könnte ihn ja auch mal fragen... allerdings ist das ja auch ein FR-Rahmen - sollte aber keinen Unterschied machen oder?

meiner hat bei kälte ügs soweit gut gehalten ist "nur" zu lahm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Female (6. Januar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Und was wirds für einer?
> 
> 
> Ja, mit dem Monarch hat RockShox sich nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert.
> ...



Ich versuche mal, ob der DHX passt. Glaube ich allerdings weniger, wills nur einfach jetzt mal wissen. Ansonsten ein Evolver.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Januar 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ???
> laut altem katalog und website hats nur 160mm mit dem evolver...aber wenns von haus aus schon mehr hat...nice  ...dhx4 wird vermutlich noch zum tauschen irgendwann angeschafft



das ES ja, nicht das FR. der evolver des ES hat nen anderen hub.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Januar 2010)

Die Torques hatten ab 2008 folgende Federwege

Die Es hatten 222*63= 160mm Federweg
Die Fr hatten 222*70= 170mm Federweg

mfg


----------



## Jogi (6. Januar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Da die meisten hier eh mit offenen Druckstufen fahren ist das glaub ich wurst. Da musst du halt alles über den Druck im Piggy regulieren. Schlimmstenfalls zu Motopitkan schicken.
> 
> Ich mach halt für bergauf die Lowspeed Druckstufe gern zu, dann wippts nicht so - wenn das nicht geht, musst du halt mehr mit der Dämpferpumpe arbeiten (aber die hat man auf Tour ja eh immer dabei).
> 
> Aber achte darauf, dass er 222/*70* hat (63 geht auch, aber dann fehlen dir 1cm Federweg).



Besten Dank für die Info.
Ich werd jetzt erstmal den DHX Coil testen und abwarten, bis mir ein ISX-6 für nen guten Tarif über den Weg läuft . In USA gibts den z. Zt. um 400 USD (ca. 278 EUR). zzgl. Fracht + Zoll halt.


----------



## PioneerPixel (6. Januar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Ich könnte günstig (180 EUR) an nen Evolver ISX*4* rankommen, wär das ne Option oder würde mir die High/Lowspeed Druckstufeneinstellung fehlen?



@Jogi: Ich glaub ich weiß wo du diesen Evolver gesehen hast. Diesen hatte ich auch im Auge da er auf den ersten und auch zweiten Blick abgesehen der High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe dem ISX-6 in nichts nachsteht. 
ABER der ISX-4 ist kein TWIN TUBE was der ISX-6 aus dem Torque FR hat. Das TwinTube sorgt für ein linearere Federkennlinie - darauf würde ich nicht verzichten. 


Ist das eigentlich normal beim Evolver, dass ich von Dichtung bis Ende Hubkolben 69mm messe ( bei mm 70 wird der Kolben ca1mm dicker ) und ich bei komplett rausgelassener Luft aus der Hauptkammer und dem Piggy-Back nur bis ca65mm einfedern kann ?  Hat der Evolver hier am Ende auch noch eine Art Durchschlagsschutz der selbst ohne Luft mit etwas Kraft überwunden werden muss ?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Januar 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Die Torques hatten ab 2008 folgende Federwege
> 
> Die Es hatten 222*63= 160mm Federweg
> Die Fr hatten 222*70= 170mm Federweg
> ...



ab 2009


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Januar 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ist das eigentlich normal beim Evolver, dass ich von Dichtung bis Ende Hubkolben 69mm messe ( bei mm 70 wird der Kolben ca1mm dicker ) und ich bei komplett rausgelassener Luft aus der Hauptkammer und dem Piggy-Back nur bis ca65mm einfedern kann ?  Hat der Evolver hier am Ende auch noch eine Art Durchschlagsschutz der selbst ohne Luft mit etwas Kraft überwunden werden muss ?



Also ob jetzt 1mm mehr oder weniger...aber da ich nicht so oft fahre und dann nach 4 Wochen schonmal mit zu wenig Luft unterwegs bin, hatte ich schon einige satte Durchschläge (klonk). Da geht der Reifen dann ans Sitzrohr (ist nur bei XL so).
Dann geht der Kolben schon bis zu dem Wulst rein. 

Mach doch einfach mal alle Druckstufen auf und 15psi zuwenig rein und springe eine Kante, wirst schon sehen 

@ mettwurst: 2008 - alte Diskussion, steht halt 160 drauf, hat aber 70mm Hub am Dämpfer.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Januar 2010)

bjoernlol schrieb:


> wer fährt mit nem torque und vorn 180 auch bergauf? wie macht sich des bike mit 180vorn hochzu?


Also in meiner Clique sind 2 (mit "alten" Torques) mit 66 SL bzw 66 SL ATA dabei, die haben soch beide noch nicht beschwert  und ich habe seit ich den Torque Rahmen habe auch das U-Turn so gut wie noch nie genutzt. Ich habe daher auch keine Bedenken, wenn diese dieses Jahr durch eine Totem Solo Air ersetzt wird 




Jogi schrieb:


> Ich könnte günstig (180 EUR) an nen Evolver ISX*4* rankommen, wär das ne Option oder würde mir die High/Lowspeed Druckstufeneinstellung fehlen?


Also ich hatte den ISX-4 an meinem alten Rahmen, dort hatte ich die LS Druckstufe vermisst, weil der Hinterbau beim Pedalieren im Stehen (war ein VPP) stark wippte, doch beim Torque fahre ich die Druckstufen komplett offen und es wippt im Sitzen quasi garnicht und im Stehen nur in verkraftbarem Maß.




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich mach halt für bergauf die Lowspeed Druckstufe gern zu, dann wippts nicht so - wenn das nicht geht, musst du halt mehr mit der Dämpferpumpe arbeiten (aber die hat man auf Tour ja eh immer dabei).


Wippt dein Hinterbau so sehr bergauf?  Kann ich fast nicht nachvollziehen...
Dämpferpumpe auf Tour immer dabei?? Wozu DAS denn? Einmal optimal eingestellt und gut!


----------



## PioneerPixel (7. Januar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also ob jetzt 1mm mehr oder weniger...aber da ich nicht so oft fahre und dann nach 4 Wochen schonmal mit zu wenig Luft unterwegs bin, hatte ich schon einige satte Durchschläge (klonk). Da geht der Reifen dann ans Sitzrohr (ist nur bei XL so).
> Dann geht der Kolben schon bis zu dem Wulst rein.
> 
> Mach doch einfach mal alle Druckstufen auf und 15psi zuwenig rein und springe eine Kante, wirst schon sehen
> ...



Ich will ja keinen Durchschlag provozieren - hab mich nur gewundert, dass ich wenn ich mich bei 0PSI in beiden Kammern und offener Druckstufe und Plattform auf 1 draufsetze nur ca. 65mm Hub einfedere.


----------



## harke (7. Januar 2010)

boah 5mm
beschiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (7. Januar 2010)

Hey ihr Torquer, seit heute bin ich einer von euch 
Mein FRX LTD ist angekommen! 10 ganze Wochen früher als angekündigt! Herr Arnold hält sein Wort! 







 Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse

Ich bin SEHR zufrieden. In natura ist es noch zig mal schöner!!!
Und die Farbe - ein Traum. Verabeitung - top!!!  Gabel, Bremsen, Dämpfer, Laufräder ... da hat Canyon wieder was geiles gebaut!
Unsere Personenwage sagt 18,7 Kg

Den Lenker habe ich zwar in schwarz erwartet - naja aber ich hätte ihn wohl so oder so getauscht... Peanuts.

Doch irgendwas gibts ja immer zu meckern, so auch bei mir.
Und zwar habe ich das Bike inkl. Optitune (Grüne Feder) für 79,- bestellt. Zwar gibts die Feder anderorts für etwa 50,- aber ich dachte mir dann ist es direkt komplett und ich muss nicht sofort den Werkzeugkoffer öffnen. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - die Feder war leider nicht montiert, sondern lag nur bei. Das kann man dann doch nicht "Optitune" nennen?! Ist das normal? Habe ich da was missverstanden? Morgen rufe ich da mal an...
Nun muss ich erstmal Infos sammeln wie man die Feder selbst tauscht - hab ich noch nie gemacht - ist meine erste 40er.

Naja ist nur ne Kleinigkeit, ansonsten freu ich mich wie ein Schneekönig! Apropo Schnee - Sommer wäre jetzt schön!


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Januar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Wippt dein Hinterbau so sehr bergauf?  Kann ich fast nicht nachvollziehen...
> Dämpferpumpe auf Tour immer dabei?? Wozu DAS denn? Einmal optimal eingestellt und gut!



Der Hinterbau wippt nicht, aber er sackt mit Druckstufe zu weniger ein. Das merkt man steil bergauf schon.

Oft merke ich erst auf (längerer) Tour, dass der Druck nicht mehr stimmt (sei es weil ich 5kg zuviel im Rucksack habe oder weil ich ewig nicht mehr den Druck überprüft habe). 
Und die Pumpe habe ich schon wegen der Durolux dabei - nicht dass ich ständig den Druck verändere oder je irgendeine Panne hatte, aber ich bin eben vorsichtig.

PS jetzt im Schnee ist Freeriden doch geil, so man genügend lange festgefahrene Hänge hat! Sehr schöne Farbe - nur der Lenker baut arg hoch, IMHO.

PPS @pionierpixel: das ist keine Plattformeinstellung, sondern eine Volumenverstellung. Und ich denke mal schon, dass da ein Endanschlagelastomer drin sein wird.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. Januar 2010)

Im Piggy muss immer ein minimal Druck drin sein sonst verschiebt sich der IFP.Und der Dämpfer funzt nicht mehr richtig.Nur mal so neben bei. Und da ist kein Elastomer drin. Der Volumeneinsteller verkleinert das Volumen im Piggy und macht den Endanschlag weng strafer.Und wenn man weng mehr Druck im Piggy macht merkt man von der Low und Highspeeddruckstufe mehr.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. Januar 2010)

@isy007: Blau Topcap runter schrauben, Feder raus ziehen, neue Feder rein, Topcap wieder drauf, Fertig. Viel Spaß.


----------



## PioneerPixel (7. Januar 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Im Piggy muss immer ein minimal Druck drin sein sonst verschiebt sich der IFP.Und der Dämpfer funzt nicht mehr richtig...



Gut zu Wissen Danke !  Das werde ich dann noch mal testen


----------



## isy007 (7. Januar 2010)

@Ghost-Boy
Das war ja einfach  Danke!


----------



## ChrisPi (8. Januar 2010)

isy007 schrieb:


> Mein FRX LTD ist angekommen! 10 ganze Wochen früher als angekündigt! Herr Arnold hält sein Wort!



Das ging dann aber verdammt schnell! Bin gespannt wann die ersten Tork (ohne FRX) ausgeliefert werden


----------



## theworldburns (8. Januar 2010)

braucht jemand zufällig ne selfmade carbon kettenführung fürs torque? E-Type Halter ist auch schon dran  Den passenden Rahmen hätte ich übrigens auch abzugeben


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Januar 2010)

@ theworldburns: bleibst du nun beim Pitch oder kommt noch das 2010er Torque? Beides sehr interessante Gefährte... 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (8. Januar 2010)

ich bleib beim pitch, tork ist zwar ein gutes gefährt aber wenn ich richtig überlege einfach ne nummer zu groß für mich


----------



## 9mmBong (8. Januar 2010)

Problem mit Crossmax SX ?!?

Also nach etlichen Freds zum Thema Freilauf und Nabe bin ich etwas paranoid in die Garage gestiefelt und hab mein ES 2009 aufgehängt.

Wenn ich jetzt schnell kurble, laufen die Pedale noch ne halbe Umdrehung mit und alles fühlt/hört sich ziemlich ruckelig an.(Bike hat jetzt grad ma 1000km runter)
Nach diversen Horrorszenarien bei denen sich ua. die Lager in die Nabe gefressen hatten (wohl hauptsächlich bei den 08ern) wollt ich ma schaun ob bei mir soweit alles noch in Ordnung ist.

Drum hier meine Fragen:

- Wie kann ich meine HR-Nabe korrekt demontieren? (um überprüfen zu können ob die Lager evtl. schon kaputt sind)
- Brauch ich Spezialwerkzeug wenn ich nur den Freilauf ausbaun möchte? (Den Plastikschlüssel von Mavic hab ich^^)
- Hat das Torque 2009 Centerlock? 

Für Tips und Tricks der Pros schon ma ein herzliches Dankeschön


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Januar 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ich bleib beim pitch, tork ist zwar ein gutes gefährt aber wenn ich richtig überlege einfach ne nummer zu groß für mich



Sicher eine gute Wahl. Deco hat den Wechsel auch nicht bereut und findet sein Pitch agiler als das Torque. 

Ich bin ja gespannt, ob das 2010er Torque vor der 17KW eintrudelt 

@ 9mmBong: hast du vielleicht einen Schlag in der Scheibe?
Das Torque ES hat keine Centerlock-Laufräder, soweit ich richtig informiert bin. Dies erkennst du doch an den Bremsscheiben: werden diese mit 6 Schrauben montiert -> kein Centerlock. Es könnte allerdings auch ein Adapter montiert worden sein. 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## theworldburns (8. Januar 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Sicher eine gute Wahl. Deco hat den Wechsel auch nicht bereut und findet sein Pitch agiler als das Torque.



das ist unsinn zu mal der lenkwinkel am pitch flacher und der radstand länger ist  seis drum hehe


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Januar 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> das ist unsinn zu mal der lenkwinkel am pitch flacher und der radstand länger ist  seis drum hehe



Ups hast Recht. Er meinte: laufruhiger aber auch "agressiver". Wo bleiben die Fotos deines Aufbaus? 

Sorry - offtopic 

ontopic: mein damaliges Torque:





Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Jogi (8. Januar 2010)

Mein T-ES9 (Größe M) hat jetzt nen DHX5 bekommen. Passt!








Ich brauch jetzt nur noch neue DU-Buchsen. Weiß jemand, wo's die günstig gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9mmBong (9. Januar 2010)

hast du vielleicht einen Schlag in der Scheibe?
Gruß
Kalle[/quote]

Nope, Scheiben sind top.
Ich lad jetzt ma die Anleitung von tech-mavic.com runter(Für die ohne CL^^)
Hab halt spekuliert, dass hier schon ma einer den Freilauf vom Crossmax gewartet hat...

@Jogi: Sweet, sobald mein Monarch im Arsch is kommt der DHX auch in mein M. Dank Dir weiß ich ja jetzt dasses passt, thx


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Januar 2010)

2010er Torque mit Bos Forke:





http://canyon-portugal.blogspot.com/2009/09/torque-bos-canyonhome.html#links

+ weitere Bilder: 

http://canyon-portugal.blogspot.com/2009/10/new-torque-s5-projekt.html#links

Die Portugiesen werden da mit ein wenig mehr Informationen zum Torque versorgt.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Newmi (9. Januar 2010)

Was mir allerdings komisch vorkommt, ist das auf dem Rahmen "Torque FR" steht! Die 2010er haben das Kürzel "FR" nicht mehr!! Und der auf der Wippe angegebene FW von 175mm ist bei den neuen 180mm!!
Was mir aber allerdings auch komisch Vorkommt, ist das auf den ganzen "Live"-Bildern im Katalog oder sonst wo, die Rocco-Dämpfer verbaut sind, und Serie dann der DHX !!


----------



## harke (9. Januar 2010)

das is voll spanisch aldor
hää


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem "Fr" Kürzel ist ein berechtigter Einwand. 

Den "neuen" Rahmen erkennt man sonst an dem Gusset: Sitzrohr-Oberrohr. Schon in der Bike wurde der Rahmen mit, ich meine, 173mm Federweg am Heck gemessen - von daher kann das mit den 175mm auf der Wippe hinkommen.

Die bunten Versionen mit Marzocchi Rocco Dämpfer sind von den Teamfahrern.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2010)

Ach spekuliert doch nicht rum, das ist eins der zwei drei Vorserienmodelle aus Herbst 2009 - wer weiss schon wie die ECHTEN Bikes aussehen. Wahrscheinlich nur der Canyonmitarbeiter, der die Endabnahme vor der Verladung in Taiwan kontrollieren soll...


----------



## Newmi (9. Januar 2010)

Auf 2 oder 3 Bilder sieht man auch den Aufkleber " Testbike Entwicklung"!!


----------



## martin82 (9. Januar 2010)

sorry, nochmal zurück zur dämpferdiskussion:
der DHX 5 im ES Rahmen schaut ja soweit ganz gut aus, interessant wäre jetzt noch der platz nach oben wenn er voll eingefedert ist. Ist ein DHX-Air oder ein Roco "höher" als der DHX 5? Denke die anderen Dämpfer sollten dann auch ganz gut reinpassen.
Wie fährt sich das Tork mit DHX? ok wetter ist suboptimal...


----------



## PioneerPixel (9. Januar 2010)

fr33styler85 schrieb:


> also DHX 5.0 Coil passt ins Torque ES 9.0 !
> 
> hier die Bilder:
> 
> ...



Das mit dem DHX und voll eingefedert hat uns doch schon mal jemand gezeigt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Januar 2010)

Nochmal zum Federweg des 2010er Torques: folgende Antwort habe ich von Canyon auf die Frage, wieviel Federweg das Bike denn nun hat und ob die Hinterbaukinematik die Verwendung eines Stahldämpfers zulässt, erhalten:

> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Alle Torques verfügen über 180mm Federweg am Hinterbau, wo haben Sie die
> widersprüchlichen Angaben denn gefunden?
> Die Verwendung eines Coil-Dämpfers ist zwar grundsätzlich möglich, allerdings ist
> höchstwahrscheinlich nicht genug Freiraum zum Unterrohr hin, aufgrund des größeren
> Außendurchmessers der Stahldämpfer.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> 
> xxxxx

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (9. Januar 2010)

Über die angeblich widersprüchlichen Angaben zum Federweg muss ich mich auch wundern.... auf der Website von Canyon steht doch alles eindeutig da,auch genau so wie es auf der Eurobike präsentiert wurde.Auch wenn in Italien u. Portugal Vorserienmodelle unterwegs sind sollte man sich besser an den Angaben von Canyon orientieren


----------



## Jogi (9. Januar 2010)

martin82 schrieb:


> sorry, nochmal zurück zur dämpferdiskussion:
> der DHX 5 im ES Rahmen schaut ja soweit ganz gut aus, interessant wäre jetzt noch der platz nach oben wenn er voll eingefedert ist. Ist ein DHX-Air oder ein Roco "höher" als der DHX 5? Denke die anderen Dämpfer sollten dann auch ganz gut reinpassen.
> Wie fährt sich das Tork mit DHX? ok wetter ist suboptimal...



Platz nach oben ist ausreichend vorhanden, siehe auch Bilder von fr33styler85. Ich habs auch vorher ohne Feder ausprobiert, ich hab die Rahmengröße vom fr33styler85 nicht (mehr) gewusst und war mir daher nicht so ganz sicher.

Hab übrigens heut mal wieder in die DVD von Stefan Herrmann "Besser biken 2" reingeschaut, da ist mir ein Torque FR aufgefallen mit einem DHX-Air. Der Piggy war oben eingebaut.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2010)

Der schpytzyo hat auch den DHX Air im ES. sieht man bei 8:30 gut:
http://video.mpora.com/watch/4gXf7jvGE/


----------



## SUPERGROBI 74 (10. Januar 2010)

hallo bin auf der suche nach torque wippen um mein 06er torque ltd von offiziellen 165mm federweg auf 180mm federweg umzurüsten.mfg old andy.bitte um infos ob das machbar ist und um angebote.


----------



## butcher76 (10. Januar 2010)

hallo. hier mal wieder was neues und evt interesantes für alle torque fahrer. dreifachkettenführung mit e- typ umwerfer. geht auch 2 fach. ohne spacer oder beeinflussung der ursprünglichen kettenlinie. 78 gramm leicht aus sichtcarbon.


----------



## PioneerPixel (10. Januar 2010)

@butcher76 -  sieht echt interessant aus - sieht nach der Shaman Rolle aus oder ?  

Funktioniert das wirklich richtig mit allen 3 Kettenblättern ? 

Was hat dich der Spaß den gekostet ?


----------



## maddin80 (11. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Wo hast Du denn die Carbon-Platte her, wie dick und wie teuer?

Gruß


----------



## butcher76 (11. Januar 2010)

das ding funtioniert auf allen 3 kettenblättern in allen gängen. nur die üblichen gänge wie vorne kleines kettenblatt und hinten kleines ritzel sind nicht so toll. so fährt ja eh keiner. ansonsten 78gr schwer, mit shaman enduro rolle für 13euro und die carbonplatte 350-150-3mm für 40euro mit versand. aus der platte bekommt man je nach aufteilung 3 stück raus. wrkzeugbedarf: stichsäge mit pendelhub und metalblatt, bohrmaschine mit bohrständer und 35mm forstnerbohrer und ein dremel oder so was. wen ihr ne schablone gemacht habt die past, dauert das auschneiden und schleifen ca 90minuten. die platten bekommt ihr bei: www.c-composites.de. lieferung in 2 tagen. ansonsten viel spaß beim basteln.


----------



## JaniK (11. Januar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der schpytzyo hat auch den DHX Air im ES. sieht man bei 8:30 gut:
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/4gXf7jvGE/



Nick name of the guy with canyon ES with DHX air is Mako. 
Schpytzyo rides specialized Enduro 2006/2007. My movie made 2 years ago.
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/818922"]http://www.vimeo.com/818922[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2010)

JaniK schrieb:


> Nick name of the guy with canyon ES with DHX air is Mako.
> Schpytzyo rides specialized Enduro 2006/2007. My movie made 2 years ago.



Ah now I know . 

I watched all of their vids. Great!
I will go to Slovenia again this year and hope to find some trails worth riding (not that boring stuff I did last year).


----------



## JaniK (11. Januar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> I will go to Slovenia again this year and hope to find some trails worth riding



here to help. 
send me private mesage where are you going.
Many of the sch' videos are filmed in south austria and east Italy.
We have great trails in slovenia, but eventuly they/we looked over the border  for some more.


----------



## BLACKOUT43 (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle und ein gutes neues Jahr,

ich habe ein Canyon Nerve ESX 7.0 bei dem ich folgende zusätzliche Teile
verbaut habe:

- Neue Griffe "Ergon"
- Reifen "Schwalbe Big Betty"
- 2-Kettführung "N17"
- 50 mm Vorbau

und vor 2 Monaten ist ein Canyon FRX 9.0 ´09 dazugekommen da es doch immer heftiger wurde  und wollte nun auf Eure Erfahrungen zurückgreifen 

- Wie habt Ihr Euer Bike bzw. Federelemente abgestimmt?
Fox DHX 5.0 + Rock Shox Totem Coil (Einsatz ist im Downhill + Freeride)

- Hat jemand eine 2-fache KeFü verbaut? (Es gibt zuwenig Lifte  


Freue mich auf Eure Antworten...

Grüsse aus dem Kirbachtal

P.S. Stelle demnächst noch Bilder von den Bikes mit rein.


----------



## heiopei (12. Januar 2010)

Jawoll, ich hab ne 2-Fach Kurbel + Kefü am FRX verbaut. Schau mal in meine Galerie...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. Januar 2010)

So hab mal paar Sachen geändert und Winterreifen aufgezogen.
Gewicht jetzt 16,28 mit Sommerreifen Big Betty 15,95.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rines (12. Januar 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> So hab mal paar Sachen geändert und Winterreifen aufgezogen.
> Gewicht jetzt 16,28 mit Sommerreifen Big Betty 15,95.
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Laufräder fährs du? 
sieht clean echt geil aus und braun is sowieso die Fabre schlechthin^^
geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. Januar 2010)

Sind Mavic 321 mit irgendwelchen Dt Swiss Naben. Kommen aber im Sommer neue.


----------



## Rines (12. Januar 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Sind Mavic 321 mit irgendwelchen Dt Swiss Naben. Kommen aber im Sommer neue.



Welche denn? wieso?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Januar 2010)

Mavic EN 521, DT EX 530, Sun Equalizer 29, ZTR Flow... weis noch nicht, mal schaun was man so an Erfahrungsberichten hört. Naben sind schon sicher Hope Pro 2 relativ leicht, haltbar und recht günstig.Speichen werden Dt Competition und Alu Nippel.


----------



## Rines (13. Januar 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Mavic EN 521, DT EX 530, Sun Equalizer 29, ZTR Flow... weis noch nicht, mal schaun was man so an Erfahrungsberichten hört. Naben sind schon sicher Hope Pro 2 relativ leicht, haltbar und recht günstig.Speichen werden Dt Competition und Alu Nippel.



Ich hab mir grade neue gekauft. 
Hope Pro 2 mit den Speichen und nippeln.. ich habe aber die Ex721er geholt. Unzufrieden damit oder einfach nur ausprobieren? 
Hab sie bei Chainreactioncicles bestellt da haben sie 100 weniger gekostet als der günstigste in Deutschland.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Januar 2010)

Die 721 kommen auf mein Downhiller mit Hop Pro 2.
Unzufrieden bin ich nicht. Der alte Laufradsatz hat schon viel mitgemacht Bikepark, Downhillstrecken, Drops bis zu 3m und laufen immer noch super. Bis auf ein paar Dellen und weng nach zentrieren war nix. 
Will halt weng Gewicht sparen, im Sommer soll es auf 15,5 oder noch weniger runter.
Mal schauen soll halt auch nicht zu teuer werden.


----------



## Rines (13. Januar 2010)

wieviel hat es denn?  Gewicht sparen is so ne sache.. überall muss de 100g sparen un dann direkt 10 dinger ändern damit de 1lg weg has.. dat geht ins geld..
ich hatte 600g Cmp pedale für 13^^ und ich war sowat von zufrieden damit.. super grip.. jetz hab ich wellgo magnesium die wiegen fast 200g weniger und haben grad ma 30 gekostet... 
das schonma en anfang.. ja LR kanns de direkt viel sparen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Januar 2010)

Mit den Big Betty hats 15.95kg. Muss mal noch die Laufräder einzeln wiegen.
Mal schauen was ich da spar. Hab eigentlich schon relativ leichte Teile dran.
Ich könnt jetzt noch ne Luft Gabel rein baun, spart auch noch mal 300-400g.
Bin aber mit der 36 Van voll zufrieden.Was spart man eigentlich mit Tubless also Schlauchlos?


----------



## Rines (13. Januar 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Mit den Big Betty hats 15.95kg. Muss mal noch die Laufräder einzeln wiegen.
> Mal schauen was ich da spar. Hab eigentlich schon relativ leichte Teile dran.
> Ich könnt jetzt noch ne Luft Gabel rein baun, spart auch noch mal 300-400g.
> Bin aber mit der 36 Van voll zufrieden.Was spart man eigentlich mit Tubless also Schlauchlos?



Ich meine mal 100g gelesen zu haben.. aber ka.. 
Also ich bin mit der Talas auch voll zufrieden. Hab noch en satz Mavic Crossmax. Die sind für Freeride frei^^ aber ich trau denen net so ganz. 
ja is immer so ne sache mim sparen hab auch en Carbon lenker 190g glaub ich... Kanns de haben wenn de wills.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Januar 2010)

Ne Carbon mag ich nicht. Ich trau den nicht so.
Naja wenn ich bei 15.5kg bin, bin ich soweit eigentlich zufrieden.
Aber erst mal noch weng Geld sparen.


----------



## Rines (13. Januar 2010)

Jo. Deswegen hab ich auch getauscht gegen Alu^^ 
Obwohl der Lenker 5jahre Garantie hat. Vll am AM aber am Fr hat der nix zu suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Januar 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Mavic EN 521, DT EX 530, Sun Equalizer 29, ZTR Flow... weis noch nicht, mal schaun was man so an Erfahrungsberichten hört. Naben sind schon sicher Hope Pro 2 relativ leicht, haltbar und recht günstig.Speichen werden Dt Competition und Alu Nippel.


Diese Zusammenstellung fahre ich auch, allerdings mit Single Track Felgen und am VR noch Messingnippel. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Gewicht liegt knapp unter 2,1kg.




Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Mit den Big Betty hats 15.95kg. Muss mal noch die Laufräder einzeln wiegen.
> Mal schauen was ich da spar. Hab eigentlich schon relativ leichte Teile dran.
> Ich könnt jetzt noch ne Luft Gabel rein baun, spart auch noch mal 300-400g.
> Bin aber mit der 36 Van voll zufrieden.Was spart man eigentlich mit Tubless also Schlauchlos?


Meins wiegt derzeit mit Muddy Mary FR 15,6kg. Die Gabel würde ich lassen, aber ich denke, bei Vorbau/Lenker könntest du noch gut sparen. Tubeless ist nicht so mein Fall, aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## kNiRpS (13. Januar 2010)

ma ne frage die bestimmt schon gestellt wurde...bis wieviel mm federweg an der front ist den das torque 2009 freigegeben?


----------



## mas7erchief (13. Januar 2010)

GLaube bis 180...
aber auf keinen fall darf ne DC gabel rein


----------



## Rines (13. Januar 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ma ne frage die bestimmt schon gestellt wurde...bis wieviel mm federweg an der front ist den das torque 2009 freigegeben?



Also ich war bei Canyon weil mich das auch interessiert hat. Es geht nicht um den Federweg sondern um die einbauhöhe.
Wenn du eine hast die mit 180 genauso lang ist wie ne 160er is die ok. Aber der Mechaniker konnte mir auch keine Grenze sagen. Sprich das gespräch hat mich absolut nicht weitergebracht weil wir jetzt immernoch keinen Festen wert haben wo es Erlaubt ist un wo nicht. Aber ich würd seh einbauen. So wie er meinte is die 180er frei.


----------



## kNiRpS (13. Januar 2010)

okay alles klar. danke euch. ich denke mal für n anfang werden mir die 160mmder fox 36 reichen, aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## wildchild (13. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte anfangs auch, dass 160 mm nicht wirklich ausreichend sind, aber nun da ich beides (hatte im Sommer ne totem solo air im rad ) kann ich sagen, dass ich keine Nachteile durch die 20 mm weniger Federweg feststellen konnte....
Im Gegenteil: Das berühmt berüchtigte Totem-Knacken trat auf (muss ja nicht bei allen 180 Gabeln passieren, ist mir nur negativ aufgefallen...) und ich fand dass zumindestens die Solo Air nicht an die Performace der Fox 36 rankommt. Daher werde ich auch bei der 36er bleiben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir effektiv nur den Rahmen und die Bremsen des 2009er FR9 gekauft (Komplettbike gekauft, Rest verhökert) und die Teile von meinem alten Bike weiterbenutzt. Dieses hatte einen deutlich flacheren Lenkwinkel, daher dachte ich auch erst, mir würde mit der Lyrik der Lenkwinkel zu steil und somit das Rad zu nervös werden. Aber ich wurde eines anderen belehrt! Das Rad läuft mit der 160er Gabel echt gut. Nichts desto trotz kann es den 1° flacheren Winkel durchaus vertragen! Deshalb ist für diese Saison eine Totem geplant  Um das Mehr an Federweg geht es mir dabei aber nicht einmal.


----------



## royalwithcheese (13. Januar 2010)

Würdet ihr ein Torque ES 9.0 kaufen oder auf den Alpinist waren? Kosten beiden dasselbe. Aber halt Monarch vs. DHX Air ...


----------



## mas7erchief (13. Januar 2010)

Nuja der monarch soll ja ne Krücke sein....dafür haste beim es ne hammerschmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## royalwithcheese (13. Januar 2010)

Genau. Das machts aber nicht einfacher ;-) Dazu kommt 160 vs 180mm Federweg hinten und Verfügbarkeit sofort vs KW17??


----------



## mas7erchief (13. Januar 2010)

Also aus persönlicher Sicht kann ich sagen das ich die Hammerschmidt nicht mehr missen möchte....
Wenn einem das Mehrgewicht egal ist find ich das Teil einfach Bombe.

Edit: Würde dir auch mal empfehlen ein Blick ins Outlet zu werfen....
der Rahmen vom ES war letztesjahr der gleiche wie dieses Jahr.
und wenn du dein Budget 200 euro höher schraubst ist da nochn ganz besonderes Schmankerl zu finden.
Dann hättest du auch das Problem mit dem Monarch nicht mehr...Die Ausstattung ist auch besser und die Optik schlägt jedes 2010er Tork.


----------



## tical2000 (14. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir auch den Alpinisten überlegt. Hab jetzt aber dank dem Tipp auch mal im Outlet geschaut. Da gibts nut eins, dass nicht disesen wohl eher schlechten Monarch Dämpfer drin hat. Zumindest in M. KOmmt man denn mit diesem 14,5Kg Rad noch nen Berg hoch? Kann man die Gabel auch absenken? Oder geht das eh bei jeder 36 Talas RC2? http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1018399


----------



## mas7erchief (14. Januar 2010)

Geht bei jeder Talas
TALAS = Travel Adjustable Linear Air Spring

Denke mit dem Rad kommt man noch ziemlich gut die meisten aller Berge hoch


----------



## tical2000 (14. Januar 2010)

Ah. Sehr gut.
Mal ne andere Frage. Ist dieser Monarch Dämpfer wirklich ein kräftiges Argument ein Rad nicht zu kaufen?? Die alternativen im Outlet haben den alle.


----------



## mas7erchief (14. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab bisher nix wirklich gutes gehört....
Ein Kumpel hatte ihn. War von Anfang an undicht. Außerdem meinte er das er im mittleren Federwegsbereich ziemlich wegsacken würde....

Ob das jetzt ein Grund ist würd ich nich sagen...Dämpfer sind schnell getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (14. Januar 2010)

ich hab das "normale" ES 9.0 und werde damit in diesem Jahr nen AC damit fahren - ohne Aufstiegshilfen.
Es ist zwar schon ein Unterschied zu spüren gegenüber dem CC-Touren-Fully beim Berghochfahren,
beim Bergrunterfahren aber auch


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Januar 2010)

tical2000 schrieb:


> KOmmt man denn mit diesem 14,5Kg Rad noch nen Berg hoch?


Sorry, aber: was ein Käse!!  Mein Torque FR wiegt 15,6kg und damit komme ich auch super überall hoch - ohne die Gabel abzusenken. Und mit meinem vorherigen Rad, welches knapp 16,5kg wog und flachere Winkel hatte auch...
Wie Jogi schon schrieb: aufs Bergabfahren kommts an  Da ist es mir vollkommen wurscht, ob ich beim Uphill 5 Min. länger brauche.




tical2000 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Ist dieser Monarch Dämpfer wirklich ein kräftiges Argument ein Rad nicht zu kaufen??


Wenn dir eine Ausstattungsvariante mit Monarch besser gefällt, kauf einfach das und tausch den Dämpfer aus.


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. Januar 2010)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Ah. Sehr gut.
> Mal ne andere Frage. Ist dieser Monarch Dämpfer wirklich ein kräftiges Argument ein Rad nicht zu kaufen?? Die alternativen im Outlet haben den alle.



Hi tical2000,

ich hab mir mitte letzten Jahres das Torque ES gekauft. Damals war ich noch sehr unerfahren was Dämpfer und Gabel betrifft. Vor kurzem hab ich aber auch den Monarch gegen einen Evolver getauscht. Mit dem Monarch hatte ich eigentlich nie Probleme. Er war immer dicht und ist mir bei korrektem Druck in der Kammer auch nie durchgeschlagen. Der Nachteil vom Monarch ist eben die ehern Zähe Bergabqualität. Bei vielen schnellen Stößen z.B. einem Wurzeltrail zickt der Monarch gerne mal im Torque und vermittelt ein leicht straffes Feeling. Mit dem Evolver ist das nun anders. Er fährt sich wesentlich schluckfreudiger. Den Evolver kann man auch mit mehr SAG fahren. 
Wenn du erhern Tour fährst kommst du mit dem Monarch sicher auch hin. Solls auch mal öfter ne coole verblockte Abfahrt rutnergehen lohnt sich der Evolver schon. Aber den kann man auch nachrüsten.


----------



## kNiRpS (14. Januar 2010)

wollte nur mal ne kurze info da lassen was das *Torque FR 8.0 purple größe M* aus dem outlet betrifft:

falls jemand interesse an dem bike haben sollte muss er sich beeilen, es sind nur *1 oder 2 lieferbar

*war nach weihnachten dort, da warens noch drei, von denen ich mir jetzt eins gegönnt habe  da es noch online eingetragen ist, sind also noch 1 oder 2 vorhanden


----------



## homerkills (14. Januar 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> wollte nur mal ne kurze info da lassen was das *Torque FR 8.0 purple* aus dem outlet betrifft:
> 
> falls jemand interesse an dem bike haben sollte muss er sich beeilen, es sind nur *1 oder 2 lieferbar
> 
> *war nach weihnachten dort, da warens noch drei, von denen ich mir jetzt eins gegönnt habe  da es noch online eingetragen ist, sind also noch 1 oder 2 vorhanden





da noch größe S...M und L gelistet sind...müssen es mal mindestens 3 bikes sein die noch zu haben sind


----------



## kNiRpS (14. Januar 2010)

k  sry falsch formuliert  ich meinte in *Größe M* sind nur noch max. 2 da.


----------



## Mtbcube (14. Januar 2010)

Hi,
bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und wollt mal fragen ob man mit dem Canyon Torque 6.0 Playzone Freeridetouren machen kann. Also so ein bisschen bergauf und Sprünge und so was. (Die Berge sind hier eher nicht so hoch)
Danke


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Januar 2010)

Ja, natürlich.


----------



## wildchild (14. Januar 2010)

@ kNiRpS
Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf des Torques, wirst du sicher nicht bereuen^^
Wenigstens mal einer, der nicht diese kritische Sicht auf das deep purple hat 
Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack: (hab das Bild erst heute abend gemacht)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/552194
mfg
wildchild


----------



## homerkills (15. Januar 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> @ kNiRpS
> Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf des Torques, wirst du sicher nicht bereuen^^
> Wenigstens mal einer, der nicht diese kritische Sicht auf das deep purple hat
> Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack: (hab das Bild erst heute abend gemacht)
> ...




schickes bild 

ich würde mir die lila rakete ja auch sofort bestellen wenn ich die kohle gerade flüssig hätte 
wahrscheinlich ist es dann tatsächlich ausverkauft wenn ich den schotter beisammen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (15. Januar 2010)

@wildchild: danke  die farbe finde ich einfach nice. is ma was anderes als dieses standard silber oder schwarz etc.
aber mal schaun, vielleicht wird das farbliche auch noch n bisschen modifiziert, so in die richtung von dem hier http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1018399
sprich den schriftzug anpassen
ma schaun...wenns fertig is hau ich auch bilder davon rein


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Januar 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> Wenigstens mal einer, der nicht diese kritische Sicht auf das deep purple hat


Ich find die Farbe auch klasse!  Nur die weißen Parts stören mich daran sehr - ich mag aber auch generell keine weiße Parts am Bike. Ich würde da alles weiße durch (titan)grau bzw. schwarz ersetzen, das fänd ich HAMMER!!  (ist natürlich klar, dass man nur wegen der Optik z. B. keine Gabel austauscht )

PS: schönes Bild!


----------



## wildchild (15. Januar 2010)

Nja, das mit den Schriftzügen, bzw. den Abauteilen hab ich mir auch schon oft durch den Kopf gehen lassen, aber ich wüsste nicht, wie ich die Schriftzüge umlackieren sollte, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren...
Daher werde ich mir wohl demnächst ein Lenker-Vorbau Set in Schneeweiß bestellen und dann noch lila lock-on-griffe
mfg
wildchild


----------



## kNiRpS (15. Januar 2010)

mit wetterfester klebefolie müsste das gehn. 
das canyonlogo gibts ja als pdf..daraus ne vektordatei machen und dann n bisschen größer (2-3mm) drucken und ausschneiden lassen. dann kannste das gut drüberkleben und durch den bonus am rand kann auch nix durch neben dran vorbei 

wie ich jetzt das F8 sowie den Torque FR kleber mache weiß ich noch nicht. aber da findet sich schon was


----------



## wildchild (15. Januar 2010)

mhhh, das ist ne idee, aber ich denke das werde ich nicht mehr brauchen, wenn ich jetzt sowieso auf lila-weiß umsteige^^
Muss jetzt erst mal sparen. Die weiße Holzfeller Kurbel und ein weißer Bashguard bezahlen sich ja schließlich nicht von selbst
mfg
wildchild


----------



## kNiRpS (15. Januar 2010)

da is was dran  ich muss ma schaun. wenn das teil live vor mir steht werde ich entscheiden ob ichs modifiziere 

irgendwelche decals kommen aber auf jeden fall drauf 

@deine sig: haste geklaut


----------



## wildchild (15. Januar 2010)

Den Spruch hab ich von nem Freund von mir; ich fand den einfach genial^^


----------



## matziie (15. Januar 2010)

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/12517/kw/E13_LS1_Kettenfuehrung_ISCG_alt_34-40_Zaehne,_weiss_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Passt die an mein 09'er Torque FRX 9.0? 

Ich hab mit Kettenführungen nämlich nicht so nen Plan


----------



## chaz (16. Januar 2010)

matziie schrieb:


> http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/12517/kw/E13_LS1_Kettenfuehrung_ISCG_alt_34-40_Zaehne,_weiss_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop
> 
> Passt die an mein 09'er Torque FRX 9.0?
> 
> Ich hab mit Kettenführungen nämlich nicht so nen Plan


Die jetzt nicht, weil falsche ISCG-Aufnahme. Du brauchst nicht die alte, sondern die ISCG-5. Dein Bike hat doch schon ´ne E13-Kefü!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Januar 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> mit wetterfester klebefolie müsste das gehn.
> das canyonlogo gibts ja als pdf..daraus ne vektordatei machen und dann n bisschen größer (2-3mm) drucken und ausschneiden lassen. dann kannste das gut drüberkleben und durch den bonus am rand kann auch nix durch neben dran vorbei
> 
> wie ich jetzt das F8 sowie den Torque FR kleber mache weiß ich noch nicht. aber da findet sich schon was


Ja, das geht einwandfrei. Die Canyon Schrift ist so schön geradelinig, dass man die eigentlich auch mit einem halbwegs vernünftigen Skalpell ausschneiden kann. Viel größer schneiden ist eigentlich nicht nötig, schon 1mm ist da verdammt viel Luft! Die Aufschrift auf dem Oberrohr ist so dezent, dass sie garnicht nennenswert stört, finde ich.




wildchild schrieb:


> Lenker-Vorbau Set in Schneeweiß [...] lila lock-on-griffe





wildchild schrieb:


> weiße Holzfeller Kurbel [...] weißer Bashguard


Schade...!


----------



## matziie (16. Januar 2010)

Ok danke 

Ja hatte ich, aber die ist leider kaputt gegangen..


----------



## wildchild (16. Januar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schade...!


Nja, soo schlimm wirds nun auch wieder nicht
Aber über den Geschmack kann man sich ja bekantlich streiten
Mal grad noch was anderes: Ist euer Lack am Torque auch so kratzerempfindlich?? Bei meinem gibst kaum noch ein Rohr ohne Kratzer, obwohl ich es nirgendwo anlehne oder sonstige Lackschädliche Dinge tue (natürlich ganz abgesehen vom "normalen" fahren)
mfg
wildchild


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2010)

Der Lack ist sehr empfindlich, das ist aber normal (Pulverbeschichtung hätte andere Nachteile). 
Wenn das stört, hilft nur abkleben mit transparenter Schutzfolie (gibts bei PROLO, Hein Blöd usw.) und Kratzer ab und an nachlackieren. 
Canyon kann dir sagen, wie die RAL -Bezeichung genau ist, falls das ein Autolackvertrieb nicht feststellen kann. 

Bei meinem passt das Natooliv von Revell ganz gut (nicht exakt), daher ggfs. auch mal in einem Modellbauladen nachschauen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Januar 2010)

Tach die Herren,
ich habe mal ne Frage:
Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit den neuen Torques gemacht?


----------



## Newmi (17. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Tach die Herren,
> ich habe mal ne Frage:
> Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit den neuen Torques gemacht?



Mehr Erfahrung als Bilder anschauen, wird hier keiner haben! Außer vielleicht ne kleine Probefahrt in Koblenz!!
Die werden (leider) vorraussichtlich erst ab KW 16 ausgeliefert!!
Außer die FRX, die werden schon Ausgeliefert!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich muss nach nun 3 Wochen und ca 5500hm Erfahrung mit meinem Torque ES 9.0 leider einen äusserst durchwachsenen Erfahrungsbericht hier rein senfen.

Es fing mit dem auspacken an, ich musste leider feststellen, dass am Hinterbau im Paket leider etwas aufgelegen ist und ziemliche Kratzer hinterlassen hat. Nach der Reklamation hat man mir einen Warengutschein als Ausgleich angeboten. Kratzer wird das Bike sowieso genug bekommen, ich akzeptierte.

Der bestellte Kettenstrebenschutz konnte offensichtlich geliefert werden aufgrund der markenrechtlichen Schwierigkeiten mit dem Schweizer Bikehersteller Canyon. Berechnet wurde er dennoch. Zudem hat man die Dämpferpumpe (eigentlich im Preis inbegriffen gem. Produktberechnung) dennoch berechnet. Auf meine Reklamation wurde prompt und freundlich reagiert. Fehler passieren.

Dann musste ich bereits nach meinen ersten Ausfahrten einen nur mässig ansprechenden Dämpfer reklamieren (wie hier im Thread schon berichtet). Laut Canyon könne man meine Feststellungen nicht "nachvollziehen", aber wenn ich weiter mit dem Dämpfer unzufrieden sei könne ich ihn einschicken. Nachdem ich hier mittlerweile feststellen durfte, dass ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem bin, wirkt die Aussage etwas befremdlich. Nun gut. Da der Dämpfer mittlerweile Druck verliert (da bin ich auch nicht der erste) werde ich ihn nächste Woche einschicken. Dank den netten Tipps von anderen Forumsmitgliedern, hab ich bereits einen Ersatzdämpfer organisiert.

Zu guter letzt durfte ich bei meiner heutigen Ausfahrt feststellen, dass mir am hinteren Laufrad 4 Speichen auf der Antriebseite gerissen sind; direkt an der Aufnahme in der Nabe. Das Paket nach Deutschland wird also noch etwas schwerer.

Ich frage mich mittlerweile ob das Ausreisser sind, ein Montagsmodell sozusagen; oder ob das Rad dem Einsatzzweck nicht gewachsen ist. Mein Torque wurde wirklich nur für Endurotouren eingesetzt hier in den Alpen. Zwar meist bei Schnee und minus Graden, mein restliches Material hat das jedoch bislang klaglos weggesteckt (darunter auch ein 08er Torque FR).


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Januar 2010)

Für die Qualität der Crossmax kann Canyon doch nichts. Shit happens.

Der Monarch verliert wohl bei Kälte Luft, wie man hört - was mich wundert, mein Pearl z.B. hält ohne jede Pflege seit 3 Jahren dicht. 
Die werden doch nicht zugeben, dass der Dämpfer nicht taugt, da wären die ja schön blöd.

Und das andere ist halt so, da muss man durch bei Canyon.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Januar 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> Mehr Erfahrung als Bilder anschauen, wird hier keiner haben! Außer vielleicht ne kleine Probefahrt in Koblenz!!
> Die werden (leider) vorraussichtlich erst ab KW 16 ausgeliefert!!
> Außer die FRX, die werden schon Ausgeliefert!!


Aso, ich dahcte die werden schon ausgelifert


----------



## entlebucher (17. Januar 2010)

@cxfahrer: da muss man durch bei Canyon? Versteh ich jetzt nicht... hätte ich also damit rechnen müssen dass so viel schief läuft?

Hm, mein Vertragspartner heisst Canyon, mir ist relativ Wurscht welcher Zulieferer Mist gebaut hat, Canyon muss dafür gerade stehen. Wenn dein VW streikt gehst du ja auch nicht zu Bosch motzen, oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Januar 2010)

Ja versteh ich doch, was meinst du wie oft ich mich aufgeregt hab - ich erwarte auch Perfektion. 
Ist halt so - dein Bikehändler hätte sicher auch nicht grad mal einen Crossmax rumzuliegen für dich. 
Wart mal ab, wenn im Frühjahr alle ihre neuen Bikes bekommen, dann gibts hier nur noch Heulfreds, weil dies oder das.

PS sei froh dass du dir keine neue E-Klasse mit Delphidüsen gekauft hast


----------



## r0ckZ (17. Januar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wart mal ab, wenn im Frühjahr alle ihre neuen Bikes bekommen, dann gibts hier nur noch Heulfreds, weil dies oder das.



Wehe! Ich werde trotzdem meine Klappe halten 

@entlebucher: Man sollte einfach dazusagen, dass es sich nun mal um einen Versender handelt, der ganz anders kalkuliert und arbeitet als ein Händler. Wer bei Canyon was bestellt, solle wissen, dass wenigstens oder mindestens in der Montage Geld eingespart worden ist und dazu in der Lage sein, das Rad fast gänzlich auseinander- und wieder zusammenbauen zu können.
Im Grunde kriegt man bei Canyon nur alle Teile zu einem dufte Preis, die schnell zusammen gesteckt worden sind, damit es halbwegs nach Fahrrad aussieht.
Dass der Monarch schlecht anspricht oder Luft lässt, ist negativ RS anzurechnen und nicht Canyon. Um noch billiger manche Räder zu verticken, wird natürlich auch sowas dort verbaut. Denke aber, dass die Ingenieure den Rahmen mit oder für einen anderen Dämpfer gebaut haben - dafür wirst du sicherlich wieder ein paar Oiro gegenüber dem Manitou gespart haben.
Die Speichen sind eigentlich eher dir selbst zuzuschreiben. Und müssten eigentlich eh unter Verschleiß laufen, oder?
Die Dinger kommen alle gleich aus dem Mavic-Werk.
Systemlaufräder sind nie das Beste ausm Ei und man hätte die Speichenspannung genauso wie alle Schraubverbindungen kontrollieren sollen.
Zum Versenderrad gehört meiner Meinung nach immer selber schrauben bzw immer (eine gesunde Portion) Misstrauen gegenüber dem Gelieferten.


----------



## Deleted 94818 (17. Januar 2010)

lol jo die sind echt bitter die Delphidüsen  

hatte auch out of the box ne defekte elixir cr am bike.... shit happens... mittlerweile ist sie wieder da und funktioniert auch 

mein hinteres Crossmax laufrad hat auch schon nen leichten 8ter obwohl ich noch garkeine sprünge oder ähnliches gemacht hab... 

@ entlebucher was für nen Dämpfer hast du dir geholt?


----------



## entlebucher (17. Januar 2010)

oha... also als "heulpost" wollt ich das nicht verstanden wissen. Ich bin überzeugter Canyon-Fahrer, und weiss aus Erfahrung was die Torques leisten können. Allerdings ist bei mir etwas viel "shit happens" auf einmal zusammengekommen.

@cxfahrer: seit etlichen Jahren baue ich mir meine Bikes selbst zusammen, da weiss ich am schluss wenigstens wer den Bockmist verbrochen hat
Ich bin schlicht und einfach erstaut, dass innert 3 Wochen so viele frappante Mängel auf einmal auftreten können. Ich habe genug Ersatzteile um das Torque am laufen zu halten
Und keine Sorge: mein letzter Renault hatte in 4 Jahren 12 Totalausfälle unter Volllast

@rockz: ja, der Dämpfer ist effektiv nicht für den Rahmen gemacht. Aber das ändert nichts, es handelt sich trotz allem um einen Mangel.

Hm, gerissene Speichen laufen nach 3 Wochen einsatz also bereits unter Verschleiss? Oh wei, dann frist mir der Laufradsatz ja die Haare vom Kopf in den nächsten jahren

Hör mal, mir jetzt als Anwender die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben dafür, dass ich nicht sofort das Rad nachgespannt habe find ich jetzt schon frech... Für den Zusammenbau habe ich mir mehrere Stunden Zeit genommen, und dabei alles nötige gecheckt, unter anderem gleichmässige Speichenspannung und Anzugsmoment der Schrauben.

Wenn ein Hersteller es nicht fertig bringt einen Laufradsatz in Umlauf zu bringen der mehr als 3 Wochen Einsatz überlebt ist das schlicht und einfach mangelhaft. 

Glaubt mir, ich will nicht eure hochheilige Marke niederzumachen. Ich stehe auf Canyon, und habe sie xfach weiterempfohlen. Aber ich dachte das ein Forum dafür da ist, um Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Falls ich das falsch verstanden haben sollte, sorry, selbstkritik krieg ich auch noch selbst fertig.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Januar 2010)

Ja nu aber. 

Der r0ckZ kennt halt so viele Canyonfahrer, da ist er eben SEHR vorsichtig  
...ich tät ja so komische Systemlaufräder auch nicht anfassen, lieber gleich verkaufen. 

Das Torque ist ein tolles Bike, auch als ES, aber HEILIG ist es nicht, da gibts andre Bikes. Ich habe mich hier auch schon seitenweise aufgeregt, Ausfallende war kaputt, Formula war kaputt, Lyrik klappert, usw. und Canyon ist halt immer etwas anstrengend am Telefon. Ist irgendwie schon arm, ja.
Denk dran du hast nur 6 Monate Garantie.

PS @r0ckZ: hast du dein Commencal verkauft?


----------



## r0ckZ (17. Januar 2010)

Nö ich will dir nichts zuschieben, aber Mängel treten überall auf, auch beim 901 wo der Rahmen alleine so viel kostet wien ganzes Torque, oder Nicolai oder was weiß ich.
Du wirst jedenfalls nicht der einzige sein, der schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Crossmax oder Monarch gemacht hat - die werden übrigens auch bei wesentlich hochpreisigeren Rädern verbaut. Meine nur, dass man mit ein bisschen google-ei (^^) schnell rausfindet, welche Teile vom jeweiligen Komplettrad was taugen oder eben nicht und dem irgendwie vorbeugt oder halt Baukastensysteme oä verwendet.

Für mich ist Canyon jedenfalls keine hochheilige Marke und ich bin bestimmt kein Fanboy.
Habe leider wie du schon recht oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass teure Teile nicht automatisch gut funktionieren und man recht lange braucht, bis man wirklich weiß, auf was man eigentlich Wert legt bzw. die Preferenzen legt.
Es gibt wenig Kompletträder, wo man nicht gezwungen ist, Teile zu tauschen.
Leider hat jeder Hersteller seine Extraverträge mit den Lieferanten und wenige Hersteller wissen, was sie eigentlich da an ihre Räder schrauben, da ihr Augenmerk auf dem Rahmenbau liegt.



> PS @r0ckZ: hast du dein Commencal verkauft?


Wenn das Torque in der KW17 o) kommt, wirds in Teilen vertickt, da viele Teile gleich getauscht werden.
Bis Mitte Mai wird es noch (hoffentlich) genug Gelegenheiten geben, wo ich n Radl haben muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (17. Januar 2010)

ja, da gebe ich euch recht. Seit 8 Jahren stelle ich mir meine Bikes mehr oder weniger selbst zusammen, auch Laufräder speiche ich selbst ein. Jetzt hatte ich genug vom ewigen tunen und schrauben und wollte halt mal ein Komplettpaket probieren. Wie ihr schon sagt: man lernt nie aus. Aber solche Mängel bereits in den ersten 3 Wochen sind doch recht enttäuschend.

Den Dämpfer tausche ich gegen einen Manitour Evolver, der mir auch bereits im Torque FR gute Dienste leistet.


----------



## r0ckZ (17. Januar 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> ja, da gebe ich euch recht. Seit 8 Jahren stelle ich mir meine Bikes mehr oder weniger selbst zusammen, auch Laufräder speiche ich selbst ein. Jetzt hatte ich genug vom ewigen tunen und schrauben und wollte halt mal ein Komplettpaket probieren. Wie ihr schon sagt: man lernt nie aus. Aber solche Mängel bereits in den ersten 3 Wochen sind doch recht enttäuschend.
> 
> Den Dämpfer tausche ich gegen einen Manitour Evolver, der mir auch bereits im Torque FR gute Dienste leistet.


Jo klar ärgert man sich - da man aber nu beim Versender gekauft hat, muss man mit denen am Telefon auf ärgerliche Art und Weise argumentieren, da sie natürlich versuchen, Reklamationen etc so gering wie möglich zu halten um keine roten Zahlen zu schreiben.
Das ist beim Händler jedenfalls nicht anders.
Wenn mans zu dem Punkt schafft, dass Canyon sich der Sache annimmt, ist wenigstens die Problemlösung im Gange, da die Kontakte zu den Lieferanten wesentlich besser sind und sie auch in einer ganz anderen Position stehen als ein (kleiner) Händler.
Brauch wegen Versenderei halt alles ein bisschen länger.
Hoffe jedenfalls, dass du deine Probs geregelt kriegst - aber momentan ist ja eh nicht viel mit Biken.
Glücklicherweise hast du ja Ersatzparts rumliegen 
Komplettrad kauft sich der Erfahrene eigentlich nur, da jedes Part unschlagbar günstig ist 
Wenn ich mir jetzt beispielsweise das 7.0er Torque angucke und rechne, wieviel ich bezahlen würde, wenn ich alle Teile einzelnd (im Netz) kaufen würde, käme ich auf eine wesentlich höhere Summe


----------



## ChrisPi (18. Januar 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir jetzt beispielsweise das 7.0er Torque angucke und rechne, wieviel ich bezahlen würde, wenn ich alle Teile einzelnd (im Netz) kaufen würde, käme ich auf eine wesentlich höhere Summe



Allerdings,die Betonung liegt auf WESENTLICH 
Und wenn dann das Bike von der Ausstattung die eigenen Ansprüche zum Großteil erfüllt kommt man auf einen unschlagbaren Preis.Bei meinem Dropzone werd ich nur die Bremsen u. Sattel tauschen,der Rest wird so bleiben.
@entlebucher
Wenn du die Speichenspannung sowieso geprüft hast (eigentlich selbstverständlich,mach ich bei jedem neuen Bike) dann hast du mit dem LRS einfach ein absolutes Montagsteil erwischt,oder die Crossmax sind einfach unterdimensioniert für deinen Fahrstil.
Ich hab auch damit gerechnet die serienmäßigen DT Swiss Enduro Felgen am SX Trail bald austauschen zu müssen nach dem was ich im Forum so gelesen habe.Aber von wegen,bei mir halten die seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme,haben zig Durchschläge mitgemacht etc. Da muss jeder für sich selbst das optimale finden,"Ausschußteile" mal ausgenommen


----------



## kNiRpS (18. Januar 2010)

wenn du die speichenspannung prüfst ist das die eine seite. von einem normalen käufer ohne vorahnung kann man aber nicht erwarten das er sowas prüfen kann. das würde ja im normalfall bedeuten, dass ich n canyonbike bestelle und sofort in den nächsten bikeladen rennen muss, um solche kleinigkeiten überprüfen zu lassen - DAS darf eigentlich nicht sein!


----------



## Jogi (18. Januar 2010)

...zumal CANYON damit "wirbt", alle angelieferten LRS nochmal zu checken und ggf. nachzuzentrieren. Wurde uns bei der Besichtigung beim Novembertreffen auch gezeigt. Aber, wie bereits geschrieben, kannste auch mal nen Montags-Modell kriegen...


----------



## floleerau (18. Januar 2010)




----------



## kNiRpS (18. Januar 2010)

hmm lecker...bis auf den lenker


----------



## floleerau (18. Januar 2010)

Was haben nur alle gegen diesen Lenker !!!??(ok nicht alle)


----------



## kNiRpS (18. Januar 2010)

mir fehlt da n bisschen der rise...aber is natürlich geschmackssache! also eher ne rein optische sache....ohne rise is race...mit rise is...hm...alles andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2010)

Mich täten die weissen Teile stören...und der grünweiss gestreifte Windschutz geht mal garnicht mit dem Lila. 
Flachen Lenker 20mm hab ich auch.


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> mir fehlt da n bisschen der rise...aber is natürlich geschmackssache! also eher ne rein optische sache....ohne rise is race...mit rise is...hm...alles andere


Halt ´ne Riseschüssel....


----------



## floleerau (18. Januar 2010)

so ein Mist,dann werde ich wohl gleich noch einen neuen Windschutz kaufen


----------



## kNiRpS (18. Januar 2010)

sozusagen! ich finde übrigens, dass das weiß einfach perfekt zu dem deep purple passt. kanns gar nicht erwarten das teil am freitag bei mir zuhause zu sehn!


----------



## floleerau (18. Januar 2010)

Du meinst das weiß vom Windschutz dachte ich mir auch!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Aber solche Mängel bereits in den ersten 3 Wochen sind doch recht enttäuschend.


Sind sie definitiv! Aber wenn man sich anschaut, wie viele Teile im Bikesektor (völlig egal ob am Versenderbike oder an einem Nobel-Hobel!!) recht hohe Ausfallraten haben, dann muss man in so einem Fall einfach Geduld beweisen und den unangenehm langen Weg der Garantieinanspruchnahme gehen.
Ich habe meine RS Lyrik wg. Erstserienproblemen 7 mal eingeschickt, ein mal gewandelt und dann noch ein mal für 160 zum Tuner geschickt. Ich bin trotzdem froh, dass ich nicht aus Trotz irgendeinen Fox oder MZ Kram gekauft habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loxa789 (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo kann mir bitte jemand mitteilen, welchen Durchmesser man für eine neue Sattelstütze beim Torque FR aus 2009 benötigt. Ich selber glaube 31.6. Meins steht im Winterlager und da komme ich zum messen noch nicht dazu und möchter mir eine neue kaufen. 
Danke loxa


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Januar 2010)

loxa789 schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir bitte jemand mitteilen, welchen Durchmesser man für eine neue Sattelstütze beim Torque FR aus 2009 benötigt. Ich selber glaube 31.6.


Da glaubst du völlig richtig


----------



## Monsterwade (22. Januar 2010)

Im ein paar Torque-Modellen wird ja eine Totem mit "Tapered Steerer" verbaut. Jetzt 
habe ich endlich mal ein Bild gefunden, wie so eine Steerer nachher aussieht. Nur wie
baut man sowas ein?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Januar 2010)




----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Januar 2010)

na da will dich aber jemand verarschen... 

so sieht sie nicht aus. der schafft läuft nach oben hin zu.


----------



## sirphillmo (22. Januar 2010)

das ist ja was für den kuriositäten thread!
der schaft auf dem bild ist falschrum.....


----------



## the.saint (22. Januar 2010)

tapered=verjüngend, konusförmig, kegelig


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Januar 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 6763720"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> tapered=verjüngend, konusförmig, kegelig



das sagt aber nichts über die richtung aus...


----------



## Napoli94 (22. Januar 2010)

Hi kann mir jemand vllt eine Plattformpedal idee geben hab jetzt grad die 5050 xx von CB und die sind echt ******* nicht mal n jahr und schon is das lager kaputt
danke für die antworten


----------



## wildchild (22. Januar 2010)

Also ich hatte bisher beim dirten und neuerdings auch beim freeriden nie Probleme mit den Holzfeller Pedalen gehabt. Bei mir bekamen sie nur nach 1 3/4 Jahren Dirt und Street Einsatz etw. Lagerspiel, was aber völlig normal ist.
Preislich sind sie meiner Meinung nach auch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Januar 2010)

NC 17 Sudpin 3


----------



## Napoli94 (22. Januar 2010)

Hey Ghost-Boy wie sind denn die Nc 17???


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Januar 2010)

Super


----------



## Deleted 94818 (22. Januar 2010)

the one and only but expensive


----------



## Brook (22. Januar 2010)

fr33styler85 schrieb:


> the one and only but expensive



Hab einen Freund, der fährt für Canfield und demnach natürlich auch die Pedale --> schau mal im Tread von Canfield, die Dinger sind so dünn wie kein anderes Pedal, jedoch sind die Pins nicht lang genug und die Gewinde durch den schlanken Körper nicht sonderlich stabil.

Mein Tipp für dich, Nox Snapper ... auch super schlank mit ordentlichen Pins und leider auch NICHT sonderlich guten Lagern. Man kann halt nicht alles haben.

Jetzt aber wieder zum Herzstück - dem TORQUE


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> NC 17 Sudpin 3


----------



## kNiRpS (23. Januar 2010)

hihi cooles bild!

ich hab na noch ne frage zu meinem torque die ihr mir bestimmt beantworten könnte.

zur gabel(fox 36 van rc2): ich weiß nicht, ob das so gehört, aber bei mir lässt sich der blaue preload-regler nicht verändern. normal oder mach ich was falsch? (vom bike oben auch der linken seite)

zum dämpfer: ich glaube es gab irgendwann ma nen thread mit guten einstellungen für den evolver. leider finde ich den thread nich. kann mir jemand den link geben? 

thx


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. Januar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283648
einfach mal weng kraftiger nach rechts drehen.


----------



## kNiRpS (23. Januar 2010)

hm am preload tut sich nix...nur nochma zum verständnis wegen rechts und links...in richtung plus oder minus? sry wegen der doofen frage, aber ich will nich gleich was kaputt machen 


ah und noch danke für den link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. Januar 2010)

Das Blau is für die Federvorspannung und ja Richtung Plus oder im Uhrzeigersinn oder Rechtsrum. Damit spannst du die Feder etwas vor und kannst den Sag noch weng einstellen wenn die Feder nicht paßt.


----------



## mas7erchief (23. Januar 2010)

Den Knopf musst du wirklich nur mal etwas fester drehen.
der hat bei mir am anfang auch irgendwie fest gesessen....


----------



## kNiRpS (23. Januar 2010)

entweder bin ich zu doof, oder das teil hängt irgendwie fest. also meine finger sind mittlerweile im Anus, aber das teil bewegt sich keinen millimeter. 
hab jetzt ma den ganzen "deckel" abgeschraubt mit nem 36er schlüssel. hat mir aber bisher auch noch nix gebracht, da ich nix zum zerlegen finde! 

EDIT: Problem gefunden!!! Nachdem ich jetzt den Deckel runterhatte, hab ich gesehn, dass da innen eine kleine Imbusschraube sitzt. Die war zu fest angezogen. Einma kurz aufgeschraubt, wieder handfest angezogen und das Rädchen lässt sich drehen. 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. Januar 2010)

Hast ne Zange und nen Lumpen?


----------



## kNiRpS (24. Januar 2010)

das hab ich auch versucht und mir dabei ne kleine macke in den drehknopf gemacht  naja halb so wild. jetzt gehts ja


----------



## Napoli94 (24. Januar 2010)

tach auch kennt sich jemand aus mit nem Sthaldämpfer im nem Torque es 2009 weil iwie is der monarch schon zum 2. mal bei Canyon wegen luft und Öl verluste.
hab an nen Dhx oder vanr gedacht 
danke schonmal für die hoffentich zahlreichen antworten 
nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazerFox40 (24. Januar 2010)

aber es könnte sein....wenn du den dämpfer unter dem min. an Druck fährst der da ggf. rein muss  dann kann es sein das wärend dem betrieb  das Öl aus der Olkammer durch den niederdruck am Kolbenvorbei in die Gaskammer rutscht und auch anderes herum dann geht das dinge futsch! läuft aus etc.

is beim DHX 5.0 auch der muss immer min 100psi drin haben oder 120psi


----------



## martin82 (24. Januar 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> tach auch kennt sich jemand aus mit nem Sthaldämpfer im nem Torque es 2009 weil iwie is der monarch schon zum 2. mal bei Canyon wegen luft und Öl verluste.
> hab an nen Dhx oder vanr gedacht
> danke schonmal für die hoffentich zahlreichen antworten
> nico



nix neues beim Monarch -
blätter einfach ein paar seiten im thread zurück. da solltest du jede menge gute informationen finden.

gruß


----------



## SUPERGROBI 74 (24. Januar 2010)

hallo napoli 94!!ich fahre in meinem torque einen 222er dhx 5 air und das ist wenn du mich fragst fürs torque das optimum das beste.oder den coil halt.dhx 3,4 oder 5.


----------



## Napoli94 (24. Januar 2010)

ah ok danke schau mich mal nach nem Dämpfer um


----------



## Napoli94 (24. Januar 2010)

gut jetzt weis ich bescheid ähm welche federhärte braucht man bei 95 kg??


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Januar 2010)

450 könnte passen. Oder 500.


----------



## RazerFox40 (24. Januar 2010)

jo beim dhx 5.0 coil würd ich auch sagen eher die 500er bei 95kg
hab die auch so um den dreh die 95kg und funktioniert ganz super


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. Januar 2010)

ich würde zur 450er greifen wenn mans bequemer mag. Sonst biste mit 500er super bedient.


----------



## steveo282 (24. Januar 2010)

Fallen die neuen Torque Rahmen größer aus als das vorjahresmodell?
Sind sie in ihrer Größeneinteilung mit anderen Marken vergleichbar?


----------



## SUPERGROBI 74 (24. Januar 2010)

nee auf keinen.nehme mal bei 95 kg körpergewicht eine 550er.da ja noch meistens ein paar kilo an ausrüstung dazu kommt.550er ist optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. Januar 2010)

ich fahr ne 550er und die is def. für 95kg-100kg ziemlich "stramm".
Mag natürlich auch geschmacksache und persönlich Vorliebe sein.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

Also ich gebe hier auch mal meinen Senf ab.
Mein Kumpel fährt nen B1 mit ner 400er Feder und die ist selbst für mich mit knapp 60kg sehr weich gewesen, er meinte ne 450er würde auch locker noch gehen, also ich denke du brauchst schon eine 550er feder.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Januar 2010)

Was meinst du mit B1? Einen Rahmen?


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Januar 2010)

B1 ist ein alter Bikehersteller
Heute nicht mehr allzu bekannt
Der Rahmen heißt Woodbumper oder so ähnlich


----------



## Deleted 94818 (24. Januar 2010)

ich fahr bei 65-70kg je nach Ausrüstung in meinem dhx ne 400x2,80er Feder. Ist aber auch ziemlich weich!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> B1 ist ein alter Bikehersteller
> Heute nicht mehr allzu bekannt
> Der Rahmen heißt Woodbumper oder so ähnlich



Hatte ich schon vermutet 
Ich frage deshalb: Bei verschiedenen Rahmen ist die benötigte Federhärte auch anders. Wenn ein 90kg Mann im Torque eine 500er Feder braucht, braucht er in einem anderen Rahmen vielleicht eine 650 oder nur eine 400, je nach Anlenkung. (Ist evtl. ein bisschen übertrieben)
Deshalb sind nur Ratschläge von Torque Fahrern richtig sinnvoll.


----------



## hopfer (24. Januar 2010)

nur so ein tipp es kommt immer aufs Übersetzungsverhältnis an welche Feder bei welchem bike X,X% sag ergibt ;-)


----------



## SUPERGROBI 74 (25. Januar 2010)

wenn mans weich und schwammig mag fährt man halt eine 450er.also ich bringe 102kg auf die waage hatte vorher 95 kg kampfgewicht und da war eine 550er optimal.bestimmt nicht stramm.hat gut gefedert.optimal halt.


----------



## Jogi (25. Januar 2010)

bin zwar jetzt nicht gerade in der gesuchten Gewichtsklasse...
wiege ohne Kleider 71 kg, mit Klamotten, Rucksack..., also Kampfgewicht, ca. 80 kg. 
Ich hab nun den DHX5 mit ner 350er Feder gestern zum ersten mal getestet:
SAG bei 30...33% Federweg komplett genutzt. Ich glaub, an der Progressionseinstellung (Bottom Out) muss ich noch "feilen". Ne härtere Feder möcht ich nicht, die 350er arbeitet schön sensibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crash-Biker (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leutz,
kann schon jemand ein 2010 Torque sein eigen nennen? Mich interessiert besonders die Stabilität des Rahmens.
Ich hab bißchen Angst das er gleich Beulen vom nächsten DH bekommt. Ich meine damit, das solch ein Rad auch Stürze wegstecken können muß. Bei mir zumindest.
Schwanke deswegen zwischen dem Torque und dem FRX.

Also, hat jemand sein Torque schon richtig mißhandelt?


----------



## hoschi23 (25. Januar 2010)

...de Monarch is raus und wurde durch einen Manitou Evolver ISX4 ersetzt 

Gruß


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (25. Januar 2010)

hier mal mein Torque 







sry leider nur Handycamera


----------



## schappi (25. Januar 2010)

hoschi23 schrieb:


> ...de Monarch is raus und wurde durch einen Manitou Evolver ISX4 ersetzt
> 
> Gruß



Und?
Wie fährt sich das Bike mit dem neuen Dämpfer?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoschi23 (25. Januar 2010)

...bis jetzt bin ich begeistert  Bergauf sackt er zwar en bisserl ein aber das finde ich net so tragisch, dafür ist es ja ein Enduro  aber bergab ist er ein traum 
sehr gutes ansprechverhalten, sehr sensible gerade auf Wurzelpassagen (im gegensatz zum Monarchen) 
...muß jetzt mal noch en bisserl mit den Einstellungen rum experimentieren (zum Glück sind es nur 4!!!) aber der erste Eindruck is schon gut. 

Gruß


----------



## mas7erchief (25. Januar 2010)

Also optisch macht sich der Evolver auf jedenfall 10 mal besser als der monarch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (25. Januar 2010)

hoschi23 schrieb:


> ...de Monarch is raus und wurde durch einen Manitou Evolver ISX4 ersetzt
> 
> Gruß


Ich kann dir nur Gratulieren^^ habs auch hinter mir. Ich persönlich finde den Isx4 Optimal. Monarch hat an dem Rad irgendwie nix verloren... aber bevor es wieder zu diskussionen kommt,  jenachdem was man machen will ist der ISX4 die bessere wahl.


----------



## kNiRpS (25. Januar 2010)

jetzt muss ich doch ma was fragen, was das torque es angeht. ist das wirklich der gleiche rahmen wie beim torque fr von 2009? den auf den bildern vom ES scheint das unterrohr rundlich zu sein, bei meinem FR ist das aber eher vierkant(was mir persönlich besser gefällt ). 
werden/wurden da andere rohre verwendet oder is das nur ne optische täuschung?


----------



## Newmi (25. Januar 2010)

@ Chrash-Biker
Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen, werden die 2010er Torques vorrausichtlich erst ab Mitte April ausgeliefert!! Schade, aber ist halt so!! Sind ja jetzt nur noch 12 Wochen!!


----------



## mas7erchief (25. Januar 2010)

Ja beim Es sind Rundrohre verbaut.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Hey Ghost-Boy wie sind denn die Nc 17???





Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Super


Kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## harke (25. Januar 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur Gratulieren^^ habs auch hinter mir. Ich persönlich finde den Isx4 Optimal. Monarch hat an dem Rad irgendwie nix verloren... aber bevor es wieder zu diskussionen kommt,  jenachdem was man machen will ist der ISX4 die bessere wahl.



komisch ich dacht das wär ein isx 8


----------



## Jogi (26. Januar 2010)

harke schrieb:


> komisch ich dacht das wär ein *isx 8*



 des gibbds jo garned


----------



## kNiRpS (26. Januar 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Ja beim Es sind Rundrohre verbaut.



dann bin ich ja beruhigt! 
als ich vor ein paar wochen bei canyon war und dei bikes angeschaut habe, hatte mir nämlich die rundrohre nicht so gefallen. die vierkant vom frx sprachen mich mehr an.
jetzt nachdem ich bestellt und mein bike bekommen hatte, hab ich an meinem gedächtnis gezweifelt! den überall liest man "es und fr baugleich was den rahmen angeht" aber da ist wohl eher die geometrie gemeint!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> überall liest man "es und fr baugleich was den rahmen angeht" aber da ist wohl eher die geometrie gemeint!


ganz genau


----------



## wildchild (28. Januar 2010)

in wie weit kann man das Torque aus 2009 eig. mit dem Sx Trail vergleichen? Ich meine vom Gewicht her geben sie sich ja kaum etwas, ebenso von de Federelementen (DHX COIL passt ja auch ganz gut ins Torque). Die Geo ist auch recht ähnlich, nur das Rahmenkonzept ist unterschiedlich und das SX wirkt auf mich auch irgendwie "stabiler".
Was meint ihr dazu, es gibt doch bestimmt personen, die beide besitzen, bzw. beide ausgiebig gefahren sind.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (28. Januar 2010)

Ich fahr das SX Trail jetzt seit 3 Jahren u. bin sehr zufrieden damit.Ausgehalten hat es echt einiges,also über Stabilität braucht man sich keine Gedanken zu machen.
Das 2010er SX ist mir aber vom Rahmengewicht deutlich zu schwer,genauso wie das 09er.Irgendwo im SX-Thread waren mal die Gewichte,glaub ca. 4,7kg mit Coil Dämpfer.Der kurze Dämpfer passt mir sowieso nicht,rein technisch ist ein längerer Dämpfer von Vorteil fürs Ansprechverhalten.Mir gefällt auch der Rahmen nicht mehr,zu viel Hydroforming.Und die Ausstattung wie das SX Trail angeboten wird trifft meinen Geschmack überhaupt nicht mehr...fragwürdige Felgen,keine HS, auch nicht mit 180er Gabel erhältlich....Von daher hat das aktuelle SX bei mir keine Chance mehr,auch wenn das alte 07er Modell ein problemloses Bike war


----------



## EddieMeduza (30. Januar 2010)

Jetzt muß ich auch mal eine Frage zu Coil-Dämpfer im Torque fragen. Vieln wurde hier ja schon über DHX, insb. DHX5 geschrieben. DHX5 gibts leider nicht mehr, bei den üblichen verdächtigen konnte ich auch keine Restbestände mehr ausmachen.
Der neue RC4 ist ja preislich jenseits von gut und böse angesiedelt.

Preislich attraktiv ist auf jeden Fall der Vivid5.1. Gutes habe ich gehört und in anderen Bikes erfahren. Leider in diesem Forum fast nix zu Vivid und Torque gefunden.

Weiß jemand, ob der in ein Torque FR von 2009 in Größe M reinpaßt?

In 2010 gibt es den auch in zwei Varianten, Tune A (softer) & Tune B (harder). Bei die Doku bei Bikecomponents hier legt nahe, daß für das Torque die härtere Variante wohl empfehlenswert ist, aber 100%ig verstanden habe ich das Chart nicht.

Wäre klasse, wenn sich einer der Experten hier mal dazu äußern könnte.

Beste Grüße,
  Eddie


----------



## wildchild (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich denke doch, dass der Vivid problemlos in's Torque passt. Immerhin passt selbst der DHX Air ins ES/FR und der hat noch größere Ausmaße als der Vivid.
Zum Vivid selbst kann ich nur wenig sagen, ich habe ihn lediglich in einem anderem Rad mal "probegefahren". Das Ansprechverhalten von dem Kandidaten, den ich gefahren habe war top, der Federweg wurde auf der gefahrenen Strecke gut ausgenutzt, einen Durchschlag gabs trotzdem. Dazu muss ich aber wiederum sagen, dass die Federungsperformance doch sehr stark von Rahmen abhängt und man das in den wenigsten Fällen 100%-ig miteinander vergleichen kann. Ich denke, dass der Vivid für seinen Preis mehr bietet, als z.B. FOX RC4 oder ähnliche wie BOS...
Letzendlich ist es eben eine Preisfrage, wofür du dich entscheidest.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## r0ckZ (31. Januar 2010)

EddieMeduza schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich auch mal eine Frage zu Coil-Dämpfer im Torque fragen. Vieln wurde hier ja schon über DHX, insb. DHX5 geschrieben. DHX5 gibts leider nicht mehr, bei den üblichen verdächtigen konnte ich auch keine Restbestände mehr ausmachen.
> Der neue RC4 ist ja preislich jenseits von gut und böse angesiedelt.
> 
> Preislich attraktiv ist auf jeden Fall der Vivid5.1. Gutes habe ich gehört und in anderen Bikes erfahren. Leider in diesem Forum fast nix zu Vivid und Torque gefunden.
> ...


ich find so noch genug shops in der google-shoppingsuche, wo er angeboten wird.
vivid wärs bei mir geworden, hätte ich mir kürzlich kein neues canyon bestellt. hab von den neueren noch nix wirklich schlechtes gelesen - federverhalten soll top sein, bemängelt wurde (in der vergangenheit) eher die pannenanfälligkeit (soll zum lecken neigen, eher altes problem)

so wie ich das verstanden habe, richtet sich die frage nach der tune-version danach, welches übersetzungsverhältnis der hinterbau hat - also fw/hub (vom jetzigen dämpfer)


----------



## RaceFace89 (31. Januar 2010)

also ich hab nen 09er Vivid in meinem FR 9.0, ist auch ein M...
nun hab ich auch mal ne frage, welche federhärte sollte ich bei 65kg im torque nehmen?


----------



## sirphillmo (31. Januar 2010)

Hey!

SAgt mal gibt es hier jemanden der sein Torque mit den Roco WC Air fährt? Bin an dem ja schon ziemlich interessiert.


----------



## kNiRpS (31. Januar 2010)

ja gibts....tibor simai fährt den zum beispiel in seinem torque


----------



## sirphillmo (31. Januar 2010)

nochmal zum thema monarch 4.2. Dass das teil bei unter 0°C gerne mal die luft verliert habe ich nun schon häufig gelesen und leider auch schon selbst erfahren müssen. in der wohnung scheint der dämpfer seinen druck allerdings durchaus zu halten. wie sind in der hinsicht eure erfahrungen. hält er über 0°C dicht??? ist das problem ein mangel der irgendwie behoben werden kann, damit er auch bei minus graden dicht hält?


----------



## mas7erchief (31. Januar 2010)

also bei nem kumpel hat der monarch auch bei normalen temperaturen luft gelassen...und das nach wenigen tagen gebrauch.
dafür war sein isx vorgestern luft verloren...aber obs an den temperaturen lag kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (1. Februar 2010)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> also ich hab nen 09er Vivid in meinem FR 9.0, ist auch ein M...
> nun hab ich auch mal ne frage, welche federhärte sollte ich bei 65kg im torque nehmen?




keiner eine antwort?! 
würde auf 350-400 tippen


----------



## wildchild (1. Februar 2010)

Ich persönlich würde eine 350er nehmen, da ich's lieber etwas weicher mag. Diese Feder bin ich auch beim Rad meines Freundes gefahren, er ist mir dann halt bei großen Drops (>3m) ein paar mal durchgeschlagen, kann aber auch an der Einstellung meines Freundes liegen, da ich mit Rucksack ca. 70 kg und er ca. 65 kg wiegt. Ich würde sagen wenn der Schwerpunkt mehr bei Downhill und schnellen Abfahrten liegt, nimm die 350er. Wenn du's etwas härter willst und überwigend große Drops und du viel um Bikepark unterwegs bist , dann nimm die 400er.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Napoli94 (1. Februar 2010)

hi leute 
hab mal ne Frage:
hat jemand erfährungen in Sachen Avid Elixir R am Torque es weil meine waren undicht hatte sie bei Canyon aufgrund von extrem lautem Quitsche welches von den vollgesauten bremsen kam hab se jetzt letzte woche wieder bekommen alles war super .
jetzt fängt die geschichte wieder an nur die Bremsen sind dicht also die Kolben waren letztes mal undicht aber eig is alles trocken naja thx schonmal für die hoffentlich zahlreichen antworten

mfg Nico


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. Februar 2010)

und jetzt nochmal auf deutsch


----------



## Groudon (1. Februar 2010)

> hi leute
> hab mal ne Frage:
> hat jemand erfährungen in Sachen Avid Elixir R am Torque ES
> 
> ...



Bitte


----------



## Napoli94 (1. Februar 2010)

ja ok srry war n bissle häktisch geschrieben also hier nommal :
Hatte ein extrem schlimmes Quitschen an der Hinterrad Bremse Avid Elixir R 
hab mal die belege rausgemacht und was sehe ich da alles voll mit Bremsflüssigkeit vorne das gleiche 
also bremsen ausgebaut zu Canyon geschickt die haben dann einen Service dürgeführt. 
Die Bremsen kamen letzte Woche wieder an, hab se ans bike geschraubt und kein Qiutschen mehr . 
Gestern jedoch kam das Qiutschen wieder , is ziemlich nervig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (1. Februar 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> hi leute
> hab mal ne Frage:
> hat jemand erfährungen in Sachen Avid Elixir R am Torque es weil meine waren undicht hatte sie bei Canyon aufgrund von extrem lautem Quitsche welches von den vollgesauten bremsen kam hab se jetzt letzte woche wieder bekommen alles war super .
> jetzt fängt die geschichte wieder an nur die Bremsen sind dicht also die Kolben waren letztes mal undicht aber eig is alles trocken naja thx schonmal für die hoffentlich zahlreichen antworten
> ...


Du bist bestimmt noch keine 20, so wie Du Dich nicht artikulieren kannst... armes D...
So: Und nun versuch mal einen verständlichen Post zu formulieren.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. Februar 2010)

Kauf dir ne neue am besten ne Saint.


----------



## Napoli94 (1. Februar 2010)

cooler tipp echt hamma muss man echt sagen und du kannst mir natürlich des Geld geben oder is doch kein prob oder kauf der saint haha witzig


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2010)

Noch Öl auf der Scheibe (entfettet vor Einbau) ?

Neue Beläge nicht richtig eingefahren?

Dass alles trocken ist jetzt, hast du ja geschrieben. Ansonsten gibt es im Bremsenforum einen Elixir-Fred. 

Und du solltest ernsthaft an deiner Schreibe arbeiten - es gibt zur Not Rechtschreibprogramme (zB in Word, aber auch online). Die Arbeit solltest du dir schon machen, wenn du verstanden werden willst.


----------



## Napoli94 (1. Februar 2010)

ja kp hab kein bock nommal alles durchzulesen naja hab die scheibe gereinigt


----------



## Cortezsi (1. Februar 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> ja kp hab kein bock nommal alles durchzulesen naja hab die scheibe gereinigt


----------



## Deleted 94818 (1. Februar 2010)

Leute Leute lasst den Armen doch bitte ... mit dem Alter wirds vielleicht auch noch was mit der Rechtschreibung & Grammatik .... 

@ Napoli94: Meine Elixir CR war oben am Bremshebel auch out of the box kaputt und lief aus .... eingeschickt, zurückbekommen soweit alles wunderbar.

zum Quietschen ... ich habe eine R am Downhiller und eine CR am Canyon ... beide Quietschen wie Sau, allerdings ist das Phänomen bekannt und tritt meistens bei NÄSSE auf ... wenn du ÖL auf der Scheibe / Belägen hast dann dürfte die Bremse nicht mehr wirklich bremsen....


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. Februar 2010)

Hi Napoli94,

ich hatte genau das selbe Problem welches du hier mehr oder weniger beschreibst  

Auch bei mir waren die Kolbendichtungen vorne wie hinten undicht. Folglich gingen die Bremsen zurück an Canyon. Nach nicht ganze zwei Wochen hatte ich 2 neue Bremsen. Diese habe ich nach gründlicher Reinigung der Discs - welche nicht getauscht wurden - montiert. Sehr schnell hatte ich wieder das Problem mit dem Quietschen und das in jeder Situation ob trocken oder nicht.

Nun habe ich neue Discs und neue Beläge - bisher quietscht nichts. 

Ich denke das die Discs durch die Berührung mit der ausgetretenen DOT was abbekommen haben und die neuen Beläge somit nicht mehr richtig funktioniert haben.


----------



## Napoli94 (1. Februar 2010)

Ja hab ich mir au scho über legt hab vorher die Belege mal raus gemacht und die waren völlig verglast könnte des der Grund sein für des Quitschen?? 
hab mir eh schon seit dem sommer überlegt neue Bremsen zu kaufen weis no net welche. habts ihr da ne Anregung vllt ?!?!


----------



## wildchild (1. Februar 2010)

Kommt wiederum sehr stark auf's Bugdet an. Ich habe am DH-Bike meiner Sis ganz gute Erfarhungen mit der CODE gemacht. Sie lässt sich hervorragend dosieren und bremst bei Bedarf wie ein Wurfanker^^.
Vom Design her mag sie etwas "eigentümlich" sein. Das klobige Design ist eben nicht jedem sein's. 
Alternativ kann ich persönlich auch die Formula Mega empfehlen, die auch am torque verbaut ist. Sie hat im direkten Vergleich zu der Oberklasse der 4-Kolben Bremsen (CODE; Gustav ist übertrieben, vom Gewicht und der Bremskraft; andere Hope Bremsen, bei denen ich mich nicht so gut auskenne) eine ganz gute Bremskraft, die mir persönlich am Torque und auch an einem DH-Bike vollkommen reichen würde/reicht. Sie hatte bisher bei mir keinerlei Ausfälle oder Probleme (weder Fading, noch verzogenen Bremsscheiben oder sonstige "normale" Probleme). Die Griffergonomie ist auch top, hatte damit noch nie Probleme; einzig allein die Lagerung der Hebel scheint nicht so gut wie bei z.B. der CODE gelöst zu sein. Hierbei muss ich lediglich den moderaten Anschaffungspreis(Qaulität hat eben seinen Preis, edel wirkt sie eben auch) und die schlechte und total überteuerte Ersatzteilversorgung bei  Formula bemängeln.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
mfg
wildchild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (2. Februar 2010)

jo danke mir wurde geraten die Magura Louise zu nehmen die wäre recht stark und gut dosierbar aber an  die Code dachte ich au scho Formula is nich so mein ding hatte schonmal eine war net so zufrieden die beläge waren nach nichmal nem monat immer total runter also bei der K 18 weis net wie des bei den anderen von Formula is ne


----------



## schappi (2. Februar 2010)

Neben der Code ist die Saint ist noch ein Tipp. (ich liebe 4-Kolben Bremsen)


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Februar 2010)

Saint ist absolut empfehlenswert. Gut und günstig.


----------



## schappi (2. Februar 2010)

Na Johann,
 heute Schule ausgefallen wg Schnee?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> jo danke mir wurde geraten die Magura Louise zu nehmen die wäre recht stark und gut dosierbar aber an die Code dachte ich au scho Formula is nich so mein ding hatte schonmal eine war net so zufrieden die beläge waren nach nichmal nem monat immer total runter also bei der K 18 weis net wie des bei den anderen von Formula is ne


 
woisch die louise isch halt billig aber die tät ich net ans bike machen isch halt scho a glump die hann ich jetz drei jahr aber klappert wie sau.

ond de formulas one bremset halt gued aber wennsch mal n teil brauchsch bischd gfckt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Februar 2010)

Nee, Zeugnisferien. Hab schon nen Flachlandsnowride mit Paul hinter mir


----------



## Napoli94 (2. Februar 2010)

Also is die saint empfelhends wert ?!?!?! gibts die au ohne pm aufnahem für die scheibe weil ich find im inet irgendwie nur mit pm??? weil die währ halt scho top


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Februar 2010)

WAS?
Alle Saint Bremssättel haben eine PM Aufnahme.
Die Scheiben haben entweder eine 6-Loch Aufnahme oder eine mit Centerlock. Die Scheiben kann man ja aber je nach Nabe auch getrennt kaufen.


----------



## Napoli94 (2. Februar 2010)

ja des meinte ich doch hab net gewusst wie des heist srry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2010)

Shimano Scheiben gibt es auch mit 6-Loch, aber die Scheiben der Elixir sollten auch gehen.
Ich hab die zwar nicht selber, aber andere hatten teils Probleme mit Luft im System, rechne also damit gelegentlich mal zu entlüften. Ausserdem ist wohl oft der Hebelweg recht lang (Geschmackssache), das lässt sich aber auch durch entsprechendes Entlüften beheben. Dann ist der Druckpunkt knallhart.
Nachteil bei den Saint fand ich v.A. die weit abstehenden Hebel (im Vergleich zu den 08er theOne), aber dafür passen zur Not auch die Hebel von SLX usw., falls du mal einen zerbrichst. Bei Formula muss man bis zu 6 Monate warten bis Ersatz da ist.

Ich tät an deiner Stelle die Elixir behalten und erstmal Beläge und Scheiben wieder richtig säubern und dann gfs. mit anderen Belägen experimentieren > Bremsenforum!.


----------



## Napoli94 (2. Februar 2010)

ja ich schau mal bei meiner Shop vorbei und frag da mal was man da machen kann ne


----------



## r0ckZ (2. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> woisch die louise isch halt billig aber die tät ich net ans bike machen isch halt scho a glump die hann ich jetz drei jahr aber klappert wie sau.
> 
> ond de formulas one bremset halt gued aber wennsch mal n teil brauchsch bischd gfckt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Februar 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Nee, Zeugnisferien. Hab schon nen Flachlandsnowride mit Paul hinter mir


ja, die zeugnissferien sind was feines
nur leider kann man bei uns nicht mehr biken. bei uns shcneits seit mind. 5stunden und es liegen überall ~30-~50cm schnee
da kann man nicht mehr fahren


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2010)

oO ich wollt doch gleich noch radeln...mal sehen ob der Schnee bis hierher kommt?

@r0ckZ: behältst du eigentlich die Durolux oder gibst du dich dann mit den 2cm weniger der 36 van zufrieden? Ich war ja sehr zufrieden jetzt mit meiner in LP.


----------



## r0ckZ (2. Februar 2010)

die kommt wech. EBH mäßig wirds sichs nich viel nehmen, da die durolux im anfangsfederwegsbereich eh n bisschen wegsackt. außerdem is die 36er massivst leichter.
wenn dann irgendwann mal die 2010er durolux mitm tapered.
eigentlich bin ich mit der durolux zufrieden - aber wenn man ne fox van zum schnäppchenpreis kriegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (2. Februar 2010)

Weiss einer ob der DHX5 auch in einen Torque ES Größe S rahmen passt?


----------



## harke (2. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> oO ich wollt doch gleich noch radeln...mal sehen ob der Schnee bis hierher kommt?
> 
> @r0ckZ: behältst du eigentlich die Durolux oder gibst du dich dann mit den 2cm weniger der 36 van zufrieden? Ich war ja sehr zufrieden jetzt mit meiner in LP.



nutzt die van nicht eigentlich nur 140 und hat 2cm schutz?


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> jo danke mir wurde geraten die Magura Louise zu nehmen die wäre recht stark und gut dosierbar aber an  die Code dachte ich au scho Formula is nich so mein ding hatte schonmal eine war net so zufrieden die beläge waren nach nichmal nem monat immer total runter also bei der K 18 weis net wie des bei den anderen von Formula is ne


Und nochmal: Bitte gewöhn dir den Gebrauch von Satzzeichen an! 
Also ich hab ne K24 am Hardtail und ne The One am Torque, bisher kann ich in Sachen Bremskraft und Dosierbarkeit nichts negatives berichten. Ab und zu geben die auch mal ein paar Geräusche von sich, aber nicht wirklich schlimm.




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich tät an deiner Stelle die Elixir behalten und erstmal Beläge und Scheiben wieder richtig säubern und dann gfs. mit anderen Belägen experimentieren > Bremsenforum!.


Meine Meinung!  Die Elixir ist ne klasse Bremse, das liegt sicher nicht an der Bremse selbst, wenn die sich so anstellt...




SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Nee, Zeugnisferien.


Alter Schwede, was ein Luxus


----------



## Mudge (3. Februar 2010)

*Manitou Evolver ISX-6 2008 7.87 x 2.25  *

12mm internal damper shaft 
Eye-to-eye: 7.87 inches 
Stroke: 2.25 inches 


Weiß zufällig jemand, ob das Teil in einen Torque ES L Rahmen von 2009 passt? Kenn mich mit dem Ami-Maßen nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2010)

200mm? 
1" = 2.54cm


----------



## Jogi (3. Februar 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> *Manitou Evolver ISX-6 2008 7.87 x 2.25  *
> 
> 12mm internal damper shaft
> Eye-to-eye: 7.87 inches
> ...



der ist zu kurz: 
7,87" = 7,87x25,4 = 200 mm (gerundet)
2,25" = 2,25x25,4 =   57 mm (gerundet)

du brauchst 222 mm (8,75") / 63 mm bzw. 70 mm Hub (2,5" bzw. 2,75")


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und nochmal: Bitte gewöhn dir den Gebrauch von Satzzeichen an!


Ja, bitte.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne K24 am Hardtail und ne The One am Torque, bisher kann ich in Sachen Bremskraft und Dosierbarkeit nichts negatives berichten. Ab und zu geben die auch mal ein paar Geräusche von sich, aber nicht wirklich schlimm.


Ich persönlich habe ne K18, die macht auch so ihre geräusche, welche allerdings positiv wirken, denn man hört richtig, wie die geschwindigkeit dahin flötet, das gibt mir sicherheit.
Eine Bremse die keine Geräusche macht wäre meiner meinung nach nicht so toll, da man sonst denkt, die bremst garnicht

Zur Elixir: Ich bin in Winterberg am Bergamont Kiez(Team dürfte es gewesen sein) eine Elixir R gefahren, war echt ne Superbremse
hat den ganzen Tag gut gebremst und mich vor abgängen bewahrt



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [...]
> Alter Schwede, was ein Luxus


und wir im landkreis harburg haben heute auch noch schulfrei wegen is und schnee


----------



## r0ckZ (3. Februar 2010)

harke schrieb:


> nutzt die van nicht eigentlich nur 140 und hat 2cm schutz?


haste dazu n leselink? hab dergleichen noch nirgends gelesen.

kenne das eher von der mz 66.
wenn dem so wäre, kommts wenigstens nich zu überschlagsgefühlen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. Februar 2010)

harke schrieb:


> nutzt die van nicht eigentlich nur 140 und hat 2cm schutz?



nee, tut sie nicht. sie nutzt den vollen federweg.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Canyon Biker, 

ich hab mal ne Frage,
ich wollte mal wissen ob man an einem Fr 7.0 mit einer Domain (160mm) gegen eine Boxxer (200mm) austauschen kann.
Ich hab von der Maxle Steckachse nach oben bis zum anfang des Gabelschafts gemessen und bin auf genau _*54,5*_cm gekommen.
Zum Vergleich hab ich bei der Boxxer geschaut, die hat von der Achse bis zur Gabelkrone _*56,7*_ cm, bei 200mm Federweg. Soweit so gut jetzt hab ich die Differenz der beiden genommen und bin auf 23mm gekommen, so viel höher wär dann mein Vorbau.

Was meint ihr?
Hat das evtl. schonmal einer mit einem Torque fr gemacht? Oder die gleiche Idee gehabt? Ist das überhaupt fahrbar? Oder hat das keinen Sinn? 
Was haltet ihr davon?

Würde mich sehr gerne über eure hilfreichen Kommentare freuen

mfg Rob


PS: 
hier könnt ihr auch noch einmal nachkucken
BOXXER
DOMAIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2010)

Welches Baujahr hast du denn? Kann sein, dass der Rahmen nicht für DC freigegeben ist.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (3. Februar 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr hast du denn? Kann sein, dass der Rahmen nicht für DC freigegeben ist.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Ich hab das 2009er Torque Fr 7.0 

mfg Rob


----------



## chaz (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ich glaube aber, dass der Rahmen nur für SC freigegeben ist. Ich würde es aber eh nicht machen, da mir der Federwegsunterschied vo/hi zu groß wäre. Eine Totem wäre für mich das Maximum.


----------



## martin82 (3. Februar 2010)

Ich denke von der Höhe her kein Problem, ist qasi wie der Unterscheid von Fox 36 zu Totem etc. und es gibt ja einige die das Bike mit 180ger Gabel fahren. 
Ich würde es allerdings auch nicht machen. Sehe zu wenige Vorteile einer 200mm DC Gabel gegen eine 180er SC ...
falls du es doch tust: berichte


----------



## mas7erchief (3. Februar 2010)

Von Seitens Canyon is im Torque nur eine SC erlaubt...


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (3. Februar 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Von Seitens Canyon is im Torque nur eine SC erlaubt...


ja gut dann wärd ich es lieber lassen

aber dann aber nur ist es nur an der ES und FR Reihe nicht erlaubt weil am Torque FRX LTD ist ja eine dran

mfg Rob


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (3. Februar 2010)

martin82 schrieb:


> Ich denke von der Höhe her kein Problem, ist qasi wie der Unterscheid von Fox 36 zu Totem etc. und es gibt ja einige die das Bike mit 180ger Gabel fahren.
> Ich würde es allerdings auch nicht machen. Sehe zu wenige Vorteile einer 200mm DC Gabel gegen eine 180er SC ...
> falls du es doch tust: berichte


Der Grund war dass ich gerne die nächsten Saisons auch DH rennen mithacken^^ will und da ich nicht Geld herstelle kann ich mir zurzeit kein DH Bike leisten kann, deswegen hatte mich das interresiert ob das ginge aus meinem eins zu machen
und bei DH Rennen ist das dann schon ein Vorteil wenn man DC hat 

mfg Rob


----------



## mas7erchief (3. Februar 2010)

jojo klaro beim FRX ists erlaubt.
aber ES und FR haben keine freigabe...


----------



## wildchild (3. Februar 2010)

Nja, ich bezweifle ja noch stark ob das Torque auf Dauer DH-Rennen "mithacken" würde, ohne dabei beschädigt zu werden. Die Verstärkungen an DH-Bikes sind ja immerhin nicht ohne Grund vorhanden. Am besten sieht man das wohl, wenn man den Rahmen von fr mit dem frx vergleicht....
Mit einer Singlecrown, wie Totem, hat man m.M. nach keinen entscheidenden Nachteil. Auf deutschen Downhillstrecken sind solche Downhillhobel mit 200+ Federweg m.M. nach sowieso unterfordert.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (3. Februar 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> Nja, ich bezweifle ja noch stark ob das Torque auf Dauer DH-Rennen "mithacken" würde, ohne dabei beschädigt zu werden. Die Verstärkungen an DH-Bikes sind ja immerhin nicht ohne Grund vorhanden. Am besten sieht man das wohl, wenn man den Rahmen von fr mit dem frx vergleicht....
> Mit einer Singlecrown, wie Totem, hat man m.M. nach keinen entscheidenden Nachteil. Auf deutschen Downhillstrecken sind solche Downhillhobel mit 200+ Federweg m.M. nach sowieso unterfordert.
> mfg
> wildchild


ja stimmt auch wieder... ja gut dann hat sich das Thema Fr mit Boxxer erledigt aber ne Totem da muss ich euch rechtgeben das wär eig. gar nicht soo schlecht muss ich mir halt nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen wenn dann eh erst nach der Saison, oh man ich kann es kaum erwarten endlich wieder zu biken...
und das mit den deutschen Bikeparks stimmt auch wieder da dürfte, wenn man halbwegs was drauf hat und nicht jeden Sprung dermaßen versemmelt, dürften 180mm reichen 

Danke für eure Hilfe 

mfg Rob


----------



## wildchild (3. Februar 2010)

Mir fällt jetzt nur noch die fox 40 ein, die man ja traveln kann. Mit 170/180 mm Federweg find ich das gar nicht schlecht... Nur der Preis ist halt übertrieben.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (3. Februar 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> Mir fällt jetzt nur noch die fox 40 ein, die man ja traveln kann. Mit 170/180 mm Federweg find ich das gar nicht schlecht... Nur der Preis ist halt übertrieben.
> mfg
> wildchild


stimmt! wenn die Gabel getravelt wird und hauptsächlich sie getravelt fährt dann dürfte es doch eig. kein Problem sein oder meint Canyon keine DC ab 200mm aufm FR oder Es

mfg Rob


----------



## Deleted 94818 (3. Februar 2010)

1. wenn du einigermasen gut fahren kannst dann reicht dir z.b. auch die 170mm Lyrik mit DH Kartusche!

2. gibt es auch 200mm SC Gabeln wie die Travis (wenn man noch eine findet)

3. ich fahr an meinem DHler auch "nur" ne 180ger Travis bzw Totem demnächst.... 

Ansonsten fahren lernen und nächstes Jahr dann einen Dhler zusammenbasteln oder nen gebrauchten schießen!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. Februar 2010)

Beschwer dich aber dan nicht wenn dir dein Steuerrohr abreißt.


----------



## mas7erchief (3. Februar 2010)

meinen informationen nach dürfen garkeine DC gabeln am es und fr gefahren werden...egal welcher federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (3. Februar 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> meinen informationen nach dürfen garkeine DC gabeln am es und fr gefahren werden...egal welcher federweg.


Woher has de die Information? Wars de bei Canyon fragen, oder wo kann ich das nachlesen?


----------



## mas7erchief (3. Februar 2010)

hab da meine geheimen informanten die ich auch gut bezahle...
ne das hat hier ma irgenden juppi im torkthreat geschrieben der bei canyon nachgefragt hatte oder so


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. Februar 2010)

Ja steht hier irgendwo. Außerdem is bei ner DC Gabel die Krafteinleitung ins Steuerrohr viel größer wie bei ner SC.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Februar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> und wir im landkreis harburg haben heute auch noch schulfrei wegen is und schnee


GRML  Ich habe am Montag eine und heute 2 Klausuren geschrieben (Uni). Da hat keine Sau gefragt, ob es mir schmeckt, dass zwischen meinem Wohnort und dem Campus einige hundert Meter Eiswüste zu bewältigen sind und ich mich dabei 2 mal gewaffelt habe. (ich will mich aber eigentlich nicht beschweren, wollte nur ein wenig motzen, weil mir der glitschig glatte Eismatsch auf ein paar Wegen (nicht ÖStV) tierisch auf den Sack geht...)




Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> aber dann aber nur ist es nur an der ES und FR Reihe nicht erlaubt weil am Torque FRX LTD ist ja eine dran


Klar, das ist ja ein ganz anderer Rohrsatz und auch ein anderes Steuerrohr.

Irgendjemand hat hier schon mal ein altes Torque mit Boxxer gefahren, aber glaub mir, das ist Nonsens. Eine Totem ist auch bocksteif, den Unterschied zu einer DC Gabel wirst du wahrscheinlich nichtmal fühlen können. Du wärst nicht der Erste, der mit einer Sinlgecrown DH Rennen mitfährt. Ich kenne da persönlich ein paar Leute, 2 Beispiele: altes SX Trail mit 150mm Z1; Hardtail mit 130mm Z1...  Außerdem: eine Doppelbrückengabel macht noch lange keinen DHer aus deinem Torque  Die 160er würde ich allerdings auch nicht drin lassen, der Lenkwinkel ist zum (reinen?) DH fahren eindeutig zu steil. Eine billige Lösung wäre übrigens ein Umbau deiner Domain auf 180mm...!


----------



## Temtem (4. Februar 2010)

Das mit der domain würde ich auch machen,die einfach auf 180mm zu travel.
Ne frage es ist ja relativ bekannt das die torque fr rahmen (evtl. auch nur die 08 modelle)an der hinteren bremsaufnahme risse bekommen können!
Und ich hab jetzt jetzt dort einen riss entdeck :O.
Geht das auf garantie?Das wäre schon der zweite riss im Hinterbau.
Macht doch eig. kaum noch sinn den reparieren zu lassen?

mit sportlichen grüßen


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (4. Februar 2010)

> Klar, das ist ja ein ganz anderer Rohrsatz und auch ein anderes Steuerrohr.
> 
> Irgendjemand hat hier schon mal ein altes Torque mit Boxxer gefahren, aber glaub mir, das ist Nonsens. Eine Totem ist auch bocksteif, den Unterschied zu einer DC Gabel wirst du wahrscheinlich nichtmal fühlen können. Du wärst nicht der Erste, der mit einer Sinlgecrown DH Rennen mitfährt. Ich kenne da persönlich ein paar Leute, 2 Beispiele: altes SX Trail mit 150mm Z1; Hardtail mit 130mm Z1...  Außerdem: eine Doppelbrückengabel macht noch lange keinen DHer aus deinem Torque  Die 160er würde ich allerdings auch nicht drin lassen, der Lenkwinkel ist zum (reinen?) DH fahren eindeutig zu steil. Eine billige Lösung wäre übrigens ein Umbau deiner Domain auf 180mm...!


ja okay das mit den Wettkämpfen stimmt
so mal ne frage du meintest das der Lenkwinkel zu steil sei d.h. wenn ich jetzt noch ne größere Gabel einbaue wird er doch noch steiler?!?! oder hab ich da grad ein Denkfehler?
Das mit dem Traveln hört sich auch gut an nur ich hab gar kein Plan wie das funkt. 

mfg Rob

@ alle okay das mit der DC ist jetzt gestorben war ja mal nur so ne Idee


----------



## Groudon (4. Februar 2010)

man könnte die DC ja auch auf 180mm traveln - geht doch bei der FOX40 intern


----------



## whigger (4. Februar 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> ja okay das mit den Wettkämpfen stimmt
> so mal ne frage du meintest das der Lenkwinkel zu steil sei d.h. wenn ich jetzt noch ne größere Gabel einbaue wird er doch noch steiler?!?! oder hab ich da grad ein Denkfehler?
> Das mit dem Traveln hört sich auch gut an nur ich hab gar kein Plan wie das funkt.
> 
> ...




Wenn Du ne längere (mehr hub oder größere Einbaulänge) Gabel einbaust, wird der Winkel flacher, wenn Du ne kürzere Gabel einbaust, wird der Winkel steiler. Kannst Du Dir ganz einfach mit nem Dreieck auf ein Papierchen malen


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (4. Februar 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Wenn Du ne längere (mehr hub oder größere Einbaulänge) Gabel einbaust, wird der Winkel flacher, wenn Du ne kürzere Gabel einbaust, wird der Winkel steiler. Kannst Du Dir ganz einfach mit nem Dreieck auf ein Papierchen malen


oh man stimmt
ich dachte man sieht das vom sitzen aus wie hoch der rahmen zum Steuerrohr hoch liegt bei größeren gabeln höher als bei niedrigeren^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2010)

Temtem schrieb:


> Ne frage es ist ja relativ bekannt das die torque fr rahmen (evtl. auch nur die 08 modelle)an der hinteren bremsaufnahme risse bekommen können!
> Und ich hab jetzt jetzt dort einen riss entdeck :O.
> Geht das auf garantie?Das wäre schon der zweite riss im Hinterbau.
> Macht doch eig. kaum noch sinn den reparieren zu lassen?


Denke schon! Ruf doch einfach mal bei denen an und frag nach. Wieso sollte es denn keinen Sinn machen, das zu reparieren?




Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> Das mit dem Traveln hört sich auch gut an nur ich hab gar kein Plan wie das funkt.


Ist ziemlich einfach. Schau mal hier. Da steht im Prinzip alles, was du wissen musst und der Rest sollte sich mit den Explosionszeichnungen aus dem Sram Ersatzteilekatalog klären lassen. (Das was in dem Thread am Rand mit "Spacern" diskutiert wird einfach überlesen )




Groudon schrieb:


> man könnte die DC ja auch auf 180mm traveln - geht doch bei der FOX40 intern


Trotzdem Käse, wenn Canyon den Rahmen nicht dafür freigibt. Und wie geschrieben auch einfach unnötig für diesen Zweck.




whigger schrieb:


> Wenn Du ne längere (mehr hub oder größere Einbaulänge) Gabel einbaust, wird der Winkel flacher, wenn Du ne kürzere Gabel einbaust, wird der Winkel steiler.




@ Rob: Der Sinn, des flacheren Winkels ist klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (4. Februar 2010)

Weiß zufällig jemand die Hinterbaubreite der 2010er Torque's??
135mm oder 150mm ?? Konnte auf der HP und über die SuFu nix finden!!
Ich würde mir evtl. noch nen anderen LRS gönnen!!

Gruß Newmi


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2010)

Messen?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2010)

Temtem schrieb:


> Ne frage es ist ja relativ bekannt das die torque fr rahmen (evtl. auch nur die 08 modelle)an der hinteren bremsaufnahme risse bekommen können!
> Und ich hab jetzt jetzt dort einen riss entdeck :O.
> Geht das auf garantie?Das wäre schon der zweite riss im Hinterbau.
> Macht doch eig. kaum noch sinn den reparieren zu lassen?
> ...



Echt? 
Hast du mal ein Bild wo das genau sein soll?


----------



## Jogi (4. Februar 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Messen?



hat aber noch niemand eins (ausser die Canyon Pro's)

@Newmi: ruf doch einfach die Hotline an, Wartezeit: < 1 Min.


----------



## chaz (4. Februar 2010)

Das mit dem 2010 ist mir entgangen. Sry!


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (4. Februar 2010)

> Ist ziemlich einfach. Schau mal hier. Da steht im Prinzip alles, was du wissen musst und der Rest sollte sich mit den Explosionszeichnungen aus dem Sram Ersatzteilekatalog klären lassen. (Das was in dem Thread am Rand mit "Spacern" diskutiert wird einfach überlesen )
> 
> 
> Trotzdem Käse, wenn Canyon den Rahmen nicht dafür freigibt. Und wie geschrieben auch einfach unnötig für diesen Zweck.
> ...


ahh ich weiß nicht ich trau mich das nicht die Gabel aufzuschrauben,  vorallem weil ich das noch nie gemacht hab 

jaein das mit dem Lenkwinkel wann steiler und wann flacher ist klar 
Und flacher fährt es sich besser oder wie?

mfg Rob


----------



## r0ckZ (4. Februar 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand die Hinterbaubreite der 2010er Torque's??
> 135mm oder 150mm ?? Konnte auf der HP und über die SuFu nix finden!!
> Ich würde mir evtl. noch nen anderen LRS gönnen!!
> 
> Gruß Newmi


ich hab bei denen angerufen und gefragt, da ich auch andere verbauen möchte. der wusste es aber auch nich genau und hat schwachsinn gefaselt.
denke, dass es der 135+7 x12 standard ist. ich warte, bis das dingens da is, bevor ich mir adapter kaufe, da es x12 mäßig auch 150+7 sein kann. denke aber eher der 135+7 standard


----------



## whigger (4. Februar 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> ahh ich weiß nicht ich trau mich das nicht die Gabel aufzuschrauben,  vorallem weil ich das noch nie gemacht hab
> 
> jaein das mit dem Lenkwinkel wann steiler und wann flacher ist klar
> Und flacher fährt es sich besser oder wie?
> ...



Flacher ist sozusagen spurtreuer (siehe die fetten DHler) und steiler ist wendiger. Bei einem flachen Lenkwinkel kannst es halt richtig fliegen lassen, wo es mit nem steilen Lenkwinkel schon ein bissel "unsicher flatterig" wird.

Hoffe ich hab es richtig rüber bringen können


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> ahh ich weiß nicht ich trau mich das nicht die Gabel aufzuschrauben, vorallem weil ich das noch nie gemacht hab


Mann oder Memme?  Wenn du nicht 2 total linke Hände hast, ist das kein Problem, wozu gibts schließlich das Forum? 




Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> Und flacher fährt es sich besser oder wie?


Hmm, "besser"...  Was ist besser, ein Jeep oder ein Ferrari?  Kommt halt drauf an! Für reinen Bergab-Radsport ist ein flacherer Winkel besser, weil das Rad laufruhiger ist (hat whigger ja schon treffend beschrieben). Zum bergauf Fahren wird ein flacher Lenkwinkel halt ab einer gewissen Grenze hinderlich, das ist ja auch genau der Grund für die Absenkungsmöglichkeiten einiger Gabeln. Nichts destotrotz wird mein Torque von absenkbaren 160mm auf fixe 180mm umgerüstet - das bisschen mehr Anstrengung bergauf ist mir der Spaß bergab wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (5. Februar 2010)

kann mir bitte einer mit den Abmessungen der Dämpferbuchsen weiterhelfen? Habe mein Tork nicht hier und kann deshalb nix ausmessen:
Bräuchte Buchsen für einen DHX Air 5!
Danke


----------



## Jogi (5. Februar 2010)

martin82 schrieb:


> kann mir bitte einer mit den Abmessungen der Dämpferbuchsen weiterhelfen? Habe mein Tork nicht hier und kann deshalb nix ausmessen:
> Bräuchte Buchsen für einen DHX Air 5!
> Danke


für den DHX kannst du die vom Monarchen nehmen


----------



## Rines (5. Februar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> für den DHX kannst du die vom Monarchen nehmen


Mist^^ hab mir neue mitbestellt


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (5. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mann oder Memme?  Wenn du nicht 2 total linke Hände hast, ist das kein Problem, wozu gibts schließlich das Forum?
> 
> 
> Hmm, "besser"...  Was ist besser, ein Jeep oder ein Ferrari?  Kommt halt drauf an! Für reinen Bergab-Radsport ist ein flacherer Winkel besser, weil das Rad laufruhiger ist (hat whigger ja schon treffend beschrieben). Zum bergauf Fahren wird ein flacher Lenkwinkel halt ab einer gewissen Grenze hinderlich, das ist ja auch genau der Grund für die Absenkungsmöglichkeiten einiger Gabeln. Nichts destotrotz wird mein Torque von absenkbaren 160mm auf fixe 180mm umgerüstet - das bisschen mehr Anstrengung bergauf ist mir der Spaß bergab wert


ja eher memme ne aber im ernst ich glaub ich hab da viel zu viel Respekt die Gabel zu öffnen, wenn ch höre das du genau so viel mm Öl da reinfüllen musst und so viel mm Öl da rein dann aufpassen es können dir Sachen entgegen kommmen, und dies und das.... 

Ja ok das mit dem Bergauf/ab und flacher/steiler Lenkwinkel ist jetzt klar 
danke

mfg Rob


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Februar 2010)

Eine Domain/Lyrik hast du in einer halben Stunde auf und zu - ist ja keine Luftgabel. Man sollte da eh immer mal nach dem Öl schauen. 

Die 180mm machen sich am FR sehr positiv bemerkbar, ist mit breiterem Lenker und kurzem Vorbau ein ganz andres Bike! Egal ob nun 180er Domain, Totem oder Durolux.


----------



## r0ckZ (5. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Eine Domain/Lyrik hast du in einer halben Stunde auf und zu - ist ja keine Luftgabel. Man sollte da eh immer mal nach dem Öl schauen.
> 
> Die 180mm machen sich am FR sehr positiv bemerkbar, ist mit breiterem Lenker und kurzem Vorbau ein ganz andres Bike! Egal ob nun 180er Domain, Totem oder Durolux.



wie siehts mitm uphill aus, wennse nich getravelt is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (5. Februar 2010)

danke für die schnelle aw


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Februar 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> wie siehts mitm uphill aus, wennse nich getravelt is?





Naja....kommt drauf an wieweit man den Dämpfer blockieren kann bzw. wieweit man auf der Sattelspitze nach vorn rücken kann  . das Gewicht kommt doch sehr weit nach hinten. Sieht man auf diesem Poserbild von gnafert gut. 

Ich hatte die auf LP mal testweise mit Gurt auf 100mm gebunden bergauf, das fährt sich schon entspannter.


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (5. Februar 2010)

Mein Torque, mittlerweile sind aber Gustav M drauf...


----------



## rocky29 (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

habe vor mir ein Canyon Torque ES 8.0 in XL zu kaufen. Was mir nicht so gefällt ist der Monarch Dämpfer in dem Bike.

Würde gerne wg. der Einstellmöglichkeiten auf den Fox DHX Air umrüsten.

Lt. Prospekt hat der Monarch eine Länge von 222 mm bei 63 mm Hub.

Der dazu passende Fox DHX Air ist auch 222 mm lang, hat aber einen Hub von 70 mm.

Sind da irgendwelche Komplikationen zu erwarten? Z.B. dass der Dämpfer zu weit hereingeht und die Schwinge oder Rad irgendwo anschlägt?

Von der Fahrweise glaube ich zwar nicht, dass bei mir der Dämpfer jemals auf Anschlag geht, aber ich möchte auch nicht mit dem Risiko herumfahren, in einem solchen Fall irgend etwas zu zerstören.

Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrung mit einem solchen Umbau, bzw. einen DHX Dämper im Torque ES?

Jörg


----------



## kNiRpS (6. Februar 2010)

bei nem XL rahmen sollte es keine probleme geben. einziger unterschied zu nem 63mm hub-dämpfer wird sein, dass du dann 170 statt 160mm federweg hast.
das torque fr war ja von haus aus mit 70mm hub ausgestattet und die geometrie vom es und fr sind gleich.


----------



## SouthRanger (6. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie Lang die Bremsleitungen am Torque (M) in etwa sein müssen? Seh mich gerade nach was gebrauchten um.


----------



## Rines (6. Februar 2010)

rocky29 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe vor mir ein Canyon Torque ES 8.0 in XL zu kaufen. Was mir nicht so gefällt ist der Monarch Dämpfer in dem Bike.
> 
> ...



Ich rüste jetz selber auf DHX um da weiss ich es nicht. Was ich aber sagen kann ist das die 70mm hub nix ausmachen ausser federweg. Wirst auf jeden fall nicht mim reifen am sattelrohr anschlagen. Da is noch menge platz. Ob der DHX anschläg am Oberrohr werd ich dann wohl sehen wenn er kommt


----------



## kNiRpS (6. Februar 2010)

hier haben doch schon manche den dhx air in nem M-Rahmen verbaut. dann wirds da im XL auf keinen Fall kollisionen geben!


----------



## Jogi (6. Februar 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> Ich rüste jetz selber auf DHX um da weiss ich es nicht. Was ich aber sagen kann ist das die 70mm hub nix ausmachen ausser federweg. Wirst auf jeden fall nicht mim reifen am sattelrohr anschlagen. Da is noch menge platz. Ob der DHX anschläg am Oberrohr werd ich dann wohl sehen wenn er kommt



hast du nicht nen Evolver drin? Bist nicht zufrieden mit dem? Oder wieso wechselst du jetzt zum DHX Air?


----------



## Rines (6. Februar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> hast du nicht nen Evolver drin? Bist nicht zufrieden mit dem? Oder wieso wechselst du jetzt zum DHX Air?



Wechsel zum DHX *Coil*. Der ISX war/ist geil, aber das Angebot war so verlockend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (6. Februar 2010)

mhhh meinste der passt denn in deine rahmengröße?^^


----------



## Rines (6. Februar 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> mhhh meinste der passt denn in deine rahmengröße?^^



Wenn net muss ich wohl wieder zum Monarch umsteigen
Ich liebe das Risiko


----------



## Jogi (6. Februar 2010)

HAb auch den DHX Coil im Torque ES (Gr. M) => Passt.
Der ISX6 liegt aber auch schon da, muss mir nur noch passende Buchsen drehen (lassen).
Der Monarch kam heute wieder von der "Inspektion" bei Canyon zurück, der wird dann umgehend veräussert. Brauch ja keine 3 Dampfer für ein Bike ;-) 
Wenn der DHX nicht so schwer wär, von der Performance ist er perfekt.


----------



## mas7erchief (6. Februar 2010)

draufgänger

@jogi: er hat aber große s....


----------



## kNiRpS (6. Februar 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> mhhh meinste der passt denn in deine rahmengröße?^^



DHX Coil passt auf jeden fall. war ja standardmässig im FR7.0 drin.


----------



## Rines (6. Februar 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> DHX Coil passt auf jeden fall. war ja standardmässig im FR7.0 drin.



ja sollte auch passen, Das ist doch größe S oder? 
Sorry wenn ich dein Bild benutze "legalien".






Denke sollte passen. mfg


----------



## mas7erchief (6. Februar 2010)

gefällt richtig gut mit dhx coil un totem


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2010)

rocky29 schrieb:


> ... Torque ES 8.0 ... Fox DHX Air ...


Irgendwo habe ich doch mal gelesen, dass der DHX Air nicht wirklich gut mit dem Torque Hinterbau harmoniert (vonwegen ZU linear), kann das sein? 


@ mas7erchief: Bilder gibts morgen


----------



## SUPERGROBI 74 (7. Februar 2010)

hallo!!benötige eine wippe vom 08 oder 09 modell!!hat noch jemand eine rumliegen??würde 50 euro investieren.fahre das 06er modell und wollte mir meine 222er dhx 5 air gegen dhx 5 coil tauschen.da stößt der federteller bzw die weder and die wippe(umlenkhebel)bitte um infos und angebote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SUPERGROBI 74 (7. Februar 2010)

heißt natürlich feder und nicht weder.der ordung halber.


----------



## kNiRpS (7. Februar 2010)

wie stehts den eigentlich um die parktauglichkeit vom evolver-dÃ¤mpfer der im torque fr verbaut ist. muss ich mir da sorgen machen wegen durchschlÃ¤gen bei drops? falls ja ab welcher hÃ¶he? is natÃ¼rlich technikabhÃ¤ngig, aber was is den so ungefÃ¤hr drin.
wÃ¤re es empfehlenswert dafÃ¼r noch n fox van r ( oder was in der preisklasse 150â¬) zu kaufen und den fÃ¼r parkdays einbauen?


----------



## RaceFace89 (7. Februar 2010)

Nach einer 1-jährigen Affäre baue ich wieder mein Torque auf 

Rahmen:	                Canyon Torque FR 9.0 (Hot Chocolate Brown,M)
Dämpfer:	                Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
Gabel:	                Rock Shox Totem (Solo Air 1 1/8, schwarz)
Steuersatz:	        Cane Creek (only for Canyon)
Laufradsatz:	        Hope Laufradsatz (Pro II mit DT Swiss EX 500 Felgen)
Bremsen:	                Avid Elixir CR (schwarz,203mm/203mm)
Bremsgriffe:	        Avid Elixir CR (schwarz)
Kurbel:	                Truvativ Stylo OCT (175mm,24/36, 73er)
Bashguard:	        e.thirteen Supercharger (schwarz)
Innenlager:	                Truvativ BSA Innenlager
Kettenführung:	        Truvativ Team Shiftguide (tuned)
Umwerfer:	                Shimano XT (E-Type)
Schaltwerk:	        Sram X.9 (short Cage)
Schalthebel:	        Sram X.9 Trigger (2-Fach/9-Fach)
Kassette:	                Shimano XT (11-32)
Kette:	                Sram X.9 (PC-971)
Lenker:	                Truvativ Holzfeller World Cup (31,8)
Vorbau:	                Truvativ AKA (31,8,60mm)
Griffe:                        Ergon GE1 Enduro
Sattel:	                Selle Italia SLR XC GelFlow (schwarz)
Sattelstütze:	        Crank Brothers Joplin 4 (Lever, 31.6)
Sattelklemme:	        Canyon (schwarz,31,8)
Schläuche:	        Schwalbe (leicht)
Reifen:	                Schwalbe Muddy Mary FR 2.35 (Triple Compound Nano)
Pedale:                     Shimano PD-M647

Gewicht: 16,1 kg

[ Bild mit Park-Sattel/Stütze (Selle Italia NT1/Thomson Elite) ]


----------



## wildchild (7. Februar 2010)

@kNiRpS
Also ich hatte bisher nie Probleme mit dem Evolver. Wenn er richtig eingestellt ist, funktioniert er in Kombination mit dem Torque wunderbar, nutzt den Federweg sehr gut aus (Besser der Downhiller meiner SIS mit Fox DHX) und hat eine sehr gute Endprogression. Wie schon irgendein Bikemagazin (Ich glaub die Freeride) berichtet hat, ist es ein sehr solider, guter Dämpfer, der es nicht mag, wenn man am selben Tag Downhill fährt und hoch Dropt. Wenn das Setup stimmt, musst du dir beim Evolver keine Gedanken machen. Ich bin mit dem schon bei uns im Dorf die Grundschultreppen runtergehoppst^^(ca.2m) und das ins Flat, was aber unbeabsichtigt war und der Evolver hatte immer noch ca. 1-1,5mm Hub übrig. M.M. nach ideal. Bikeparkmäßig kann ich nicht allzuviel sagen, da ich momentan nur in nem selbstgemachten "mini4xbmxdirtpark" im Herzen von Homburg fahren kann. Aber da habe ich auch nur positve Erfahrungen gemacht.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> wie stehts den eigentlich um die parktauglichkeit vom evolver-dämpfer der im torque fr verbaut ist. muss ich mir da sorgen machen wegen durchschlägen bei drops? falls ja ab welcher höhe? is natürlich technikabhängig, aber was is den so ungefähr drin.
> wäre es empfehlenswert dafür noch n fox van r ( oder was in der preisklasse 150) zu kaufen und den für parkdays einbauen?


Ab welcher Höhe? Ich würde sagen genau ab 4,637m  Im Ernst: kann ja keiner wissen, wie du deinen Dämpfer eingestellt hast, wieviel du wiegst und wie du dropst...! 
Ganz einfach: fang nicht gleich an, dich vom allergrößten Drop runter zu stürzen und schau, wo der kleine Gummiring steht. Wenn du den Dämpfer nicht extrem weich fährst und nicht mit brutaler Wucht einschlägst, sollte da normal nichts anbrennen. Ich habe meinen Dämpfer so abgestimmt, dass ich ihn normal immer mit komplett offenen Druckstufen und Vol.-Einstellung auf 1 fahren kann, d.h. wenns "beim Parken" eng wird, kann ich noch ein Bisschen mit dem Volumen und der HS-Druckstufe gegensteuern! 


@ RaceFace89: Die Teileliste sieht (bis auf Kurbel und Kettenführung) sehr gut aus!


----------



## wildchild (7. Februar 2010)

Mich persönlich stört bei der Teileliste ganz klar der Vorbau....
mfg
wildchild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (7. Februar 2010)

an smubob: wovon gibts bilder? kriegt dein tork ne totem undn dhx coil verpasst??

mein dhx coil sollte dienstag oder mittwoch die reise zu mir antreten
ob irgendwann ne totem kommt lass ich noch offen.


----------



## kNiRpS (7. Februar 2010)

@wildchild: hmm okay. dann werd ichs einfach mal ausprobieren. sollte ich im park merken das es nicht reicht, fahr ich den tag einfach mit mehr druck in der hauptkammer. is dann zwar nichmehr so sensibel aber besser als das ich mir was kaputt mache.

@smubob: fahr meinen dämpfer momentan mit ca. 30%SAG und nem köpergewicht von 60kg. zug und druckstufe jeweils 7 klicks, piggy hab ich nach so ner tabelle aus nem thread eingestellt. 

wie oben schon geschrieben, ich probiers einfach aus. trotzdem danke für eure meinungen dazu


----------



## RaceFace89 (7. Februar 2010)

@ `Smubob´
kettenführung erfüllt ihren zweck und wenn ich schon dranrumschnibbeln muss, is es um die nicht so schade  und meine bastelfähigkeiten sind auf zwei linke hände beschränkt, also wird das mit eigener kefü auch nix 

@ wildchild
vorbau ist leicht, sieht nicht schlecht aus und hat seinen zweck schon an meiner affäre erfüllt, also kommt er wieder


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> an smubob: wovon gibts bilder? kriegt dein tork ne totem undn dhx coil verpasst??


Die Bilder von der Bremse! Check Mail 

Ne Totem ist eigentlich geplant, habe mir jetzt aber mal erst mal zum testen ne gebrauchte, sehr preiswerte 180er Domain geholt, mit passendem Tapered Schaft  Wenn die Klausuren vorbei und die Trails wieder befahrbar sind, bau ich sie ein.
Und der Evolver bleibt. Der funktioniert zu gut, um ihn gegen einen mind. doppelt so schweren Coil-Dämpfer zu ersetzen 




kNiRpS schrieb:


> sollte ich im park merken das es nicht reicht, fahr ich den tag einfach mit mehr druck in der hauptkammer.


Das ist ja das schöne am Luftdämpfer!  Ich fahre auch mit ~30% SAG, nur wie gesagt die Druckstufen offen. Ich wiege ~66kg und bei mir ergibt ein Flatdrop von ca. 1m ziemlich genau max. Dämpferhub. Ich denke, das wird schon passen!


----------



## mas7erchief (8. Februar 2010)

wie siehtn das aus mit 180 vorne?
kommt man da noch wo hoch oder wird das zur quählerei?


----------



## wildchild (8. Februar 2010)

Mit der Totem Solo Air von 2009, die ich am Torque gefahren bin, ging es in Verbindung mit der Vorbau-Lenker Kombi die am m-Rahmen verbaut ist noch recht gut den Berg hoch... 
Musst sie halt bei langen oder besonders steilen Anstiegen mit nem Spanngurt etwas "komprimieren".
mfg
wildchild


----------



## mas7erchief (8. Februar 2010)

bringts denn so viel mehr an bergabspaß das es sich lohnt?
auch hier in den mittelgebirgen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> wie siehtn das aus mit 180 vorne?
> kommt man da noch wo hoch oder wird das zur quählerei?


Also in meiner Clique sind 2 mit 66 SL ATA bzw. 66 SL im alten Tork unterwegs, die können sich bisher nicht beklagen. Ich habe in meinem alten Rahmen (schwerer, flacherer Lenkwinkel, hohes Tretlager) meine Lyrik auch fast immer abgesenkt, jetzt im Torque eigentlich nie, weil die Geo mMn sehr gut bergauftauglich ist. Ich denke daher nicht, dass mich die 180 vorne stören werden. Vor allem weil der Rahmen bergab regelrecht nach einer längeren Gabel schreit! Der serienmäßige Lenkwinkel ist mir einfach einen Tick zu tourig-steil...


----------



## wildchild (8. Februar 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> bringts denn so viel mehr an bergabspaß das es sich lohnt?
> auch hier in den mittelgebirgen?


Nja, die Soloair, die ich gefahren habe war nicht so der Renner....
Das Rad war bergab zwar etwas laufruhiger und mir kams auch ein bisschen direkter vor, aber die Soloair war nicht gut...
Ich denke mit einer anständigen Totem oder 66 hat man bergab schon mehr spaß
mfg
wildchild


----------



## mas7erchief (8. Februar 2010)

dabei wird der solo air doch immer nachgesagt sie sei fast so geschmeidig wie ne coil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (8. Februar 2010)

Keine Ahnung was mit der, die ich gefahren habe los war, aber sie war grausig, ist mir trotz richtigem Setup andauerd durchgeschlagen und die Krone hat unaufhörlich geknackst ....
Nja, muss ja nicht bei allen so sein, aber bei mir hat sie gleich schon nen guten Eindruck hinterlassen.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Februar 2010)

Leutz,

will nicht den ganzen fred durchscrollen...
Fraache an die exberdde : welchen sattelrohrdurchmesser kann man beim Torque 2010 (dropzone) erwarten?

danke im vorraus, der kombi


----------



## heiopei (9. Februar 2010)

31,6mm


----------



## r0ckZ (9. Februar 2010)

heiopei schrieb:


> 31,6mm


fail 

steht in der geometrietabelle. 30.9. 
ibeam und ifly liegen schon hier


----------



## Basvender (9. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,

habe mir ein alpinist bestellt und freue mich natürlich sehr drauf. Eine Frage die mich aber schon die ganze Zeit beschäftigt ist, wie so ein Fahrwerk mit hinten 180 mm und vorne 160 harmoniert. Vielleicht habe ich da auch nur eine festgefahrene Vorstellung davon, dass es vorne wie hinten immer gleich sein soll.
Habt ihr schon erfahrungen mit solchen Fahrwerken gehabt, was erwartet ihr da von den neuen Torques?
Würde mich mal interessieren!


----------



## Rines (9. Februar 2010)

Hm am Fr sinds hinten auch 170 vorne 160... 
hab ich im mom auch. 
Fühlt man eigentlich keinen unterschied.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2010)

Beim alten Torque 170 hinten und vorn 160 hat auch geklappt. 

Wenn dich das Thema mehr interessiert, lies mal bei den Litevillern im 901 Gabelfred nach, 200hinten 160vorn war wohl dann doch etwas unharmonisch. Die meisten fahren da wohl 200hinten 180vorn. 
Geht also, ist ja nicht sooo viel anders das Bike.

Wenn die Talas nicht harmoniert, kannst du sie ja immer noch rauswerfen und ne 180er Gabel reintun.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2010)

Basvender schrieb:


> Eine Frage die mich aber schon die ganze Zeit beschäftigt ist, wie so ein Fahrwerk mit hinten 180 mm und vorne 160 harmoniert. Vielleicht habe ich da auch nur eine festgefahrene Vorstellung davon, dass es vorne wie hinten immer gleich sein soll.


Absolut kein Problem! Ist ja nicht das einzige Rad auf dem Markt mit einem solchen Verhältnis (Froggy, Helius AFR, das schon erwähnte 901...). Es gibt auch Beispiele aus dem DH-Bereich mit 254 hinten und 203 vorne, die erwiesenermaßen astrein funktionieren. Die einzelnen Federwege im Vergleich sind da garnicht so ausschlaggebend, es kommt mehr auf die Geometrie an. Umgekehrt funktionierts ja z. B. auch, bestes Beispiel: Jedes Hardtail mit Federgabel  Und im Notfall kriegt man ne Fox Gabel i.d.R. gut verkauft...



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn die Talas nicht harmoniert, kannst du sie ja immer noch rauswerfen und ne 180er Gabel reintun.


----------



## Mudge (10. Februar 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> fail
> 
> steht in der geometrietabelle. 30.9.
> ibeam und ifly liegen schon hier



30,9 stimmt definitiv. hab angefragt, da ich teilweise parts vom nerve am übernehmen werd...so auch die sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basvender (10. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Absolut kein Problem! Ist ja nicht das einzige Rad auf dem Markt mit einem solchen Verhältnis (Froggy, Helius AFR, das schon erwähnte 901...). Es gibt auch Beispiele aus dem DH-Bereich mit 254 hinten und 203 vorne, die erwiesenermaßen astrein funktionieren. Die einzelnen Federwege im Vergleich sind da garnicht so ausschlaggebend, es kommt mehr auf die Geometrie an. Umgekehrt funktionierts ja z. B. auch, bestes Beispiel: Jedes Hardtail mit Federgabel  Und im Notfall kriegt man ne Fox Gabel i.d.R. gut verkauft...



naja, mal schauen, ist halt immer schwierig sowas zu beurteilen wenn man es nicht probefahren kann.
Ich frag mich halt bezüglich der doch stark differierenden Einsatzbereiche, sagen wir mal Alpinist und Dropzone, dass es in beiden Fällen einwandfrei passt, bezüglich Geometrie aber auch ausgeglichenem Fahrwerk.
Stelle mir grade vor wie Gabel und hinterbau gleichmäßig einfedern, die Gabel aber dann in die Progression geht, der Dämpfer aber noch ein gutes Stück weitergeht.


----------



## sirphillmo (10. Februar 2010)

Um das zu testen könntest du dir ja ein bike nehmen, dass vorne mehr federweg als hinten hat und damit ne runde rückwärts durchs gelände fahren......
über einen ausführlichen fahrbericht würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## heiopei (10. Februar 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> fail
> 
> steht in der geometrietabelle. 30.9.
> ibeam und ifly liegen schon hier


Upps, fettes sorry


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2010)

Basvender schrieb:


> Ich frag mich halt bezüglich der doch stark differierenden Einsatzbereiche, sagen wir mal Alpinist und Dropzone, dass es in beiden Fällen einwandfrei passt, bezüglich Geometrie aber auch ausgeglichenem Fahrwerk.


Wo soll das Problem sein? Ich fahre mit meinem Torque FR ja auch Touren. Wegen ein paar anderen Komponenten wird der Rahmen nicht gleich zur DH-Maschine oder zur CC-Feile. Und die Fahrwerkskomponenten sind ja schließlich auch einstellbar  Die Ausrichtung nach den verschiedenen Einsatzbereichen macht sich eher im Gewicht bzw. der Stabilität der Bauteile bemerkbar.




Basvender schrieb:


> Stelle mir grade vor wie Gabel und hinterbau gleichmäßig einfedern, die Gabel aber dann in die Progression geht, der Dämpfer aber noch ein gutes Stück weitergeht.


Äh, das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst? Glaubst du etwa, dass draußen aufm Trail, im echten Leben, Gabel und Dämpfer simultan einfedern?  Da ist es schon eher realistisch, dass bei optimal abgestimmtem Fahrwerk beide relativ (also %-ual gesehen) gleich einfedern, also theoretisch beide gleichzeitig den maximalen Hub erreichen, z. B. bei einer sauberen Landung. Und wenn dabei das Rad minimal nach hinten kippt (wir sprechen hier von einem Winkel von vielleicht 1°), dann wird sich das sicher nicht negativ bemerkbar machen. Man muss halt einfach die Federelemente so abstimmen, dass das Fahrwerk harmonisch arbeitet.


----------



## Basvender (10. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wo soll das Problem sein? Ich fahre mit meinem Torque FR ja auch Touren. Wegen ein paar anderen Komponenten wird der Rahmen nicht gleich zur DH-Maschine oder zur CC-Feile. Und die Fahrwerkskomponenten sind ja schließlich auch einstellbar  Die Ausrichtung nach den verschiedenen Einsatzbereichen macht sich eher im Gewicht bzw. der Stabilität der Bauteile bemerkbar.
> 
> 
> Äh, das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst? Glaubst du etwa, dass draußen aufm Trail, im echten Leben, Gabel und Dämpfer simultan einfedern?  Da ist es schon eher realistisch, dass bei optimal abgestimmtem Fahrwerk beide relativ (also %-ual gesehen) gleich einfedern, also theoretisch beide gleichzeitig den maximalen Hub erreichen, z. B. bei einer sauberen Landung. Und wenn dabei das Rad minimal nach hinten kippt (wir sprechen hier von einem Winkel von vielleicht 1°), dann wird sich das sicher nicht negativ bemerkbar machen. Man muss halt einfach die Federelemente so abstimmen, dass das Fahrwerk harmonisch arbeitet.



keine Ahnung ob das mein ernst ist, ich hab einfach nur drüber nachgedacht. Ich mache mir keine großen Gedanken über Geometrie und Federverhalten, ich fahr die Dinger ja nur
Ist doch schön, dass du mir ne Antwort auf meine Unkenntniss gegeben hast, dafür ist doch das Forum da


----------



## nismo2002 (11. Februar 2010)

Basvender schrieb:


> keine Ahnung ob das mein ernst ist, ich hab einfach nur drüber nachgedacht. Ich mache mir keine großen Gedanken über Geometrie und Federverhalten, ich fahr die Dinger ja nur
> Ist doch schön, dass du mir ne Antwort auf meine Unkenntniss gegeben hast, dafür ist doch das Forum da



In der "Mountain-Bike" wurde das Alpinist bereits getestet, die Dis-Harmonie von hi 180mm und vo 160mm auch angesprochen, aber als nicht so schlimm und gewöhnungssache bewertet... kannst du alles "online" nachlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Byki (11. Februar 2010)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> In der "Mountain-Bike" wurde das Alpinist bereits getestet, die Dis-Harmonie von hi 180mm und vo 160mm auch angesprochen, aber als nicht so schlimm und gewöhnungssache bewertet... kannst du alles "online" nachlesen.



Hier bringst du etwas durcheinander.

Die Disharmonie in dem Bericht bezog sich nicht auf den Federweg, sondern auf die Tatsache, dass der Hinterbau super soft und sahnig den Federweg hergibt, während die Talas besonders im noch nicht eingefahrenen Zustand sehr hölzern anspricht. Und glaub mir das ist so. Ich bin das Torque schon gefahren. Die 2 cm Unterschied im Federweg sind unerheblich.

Gruß
Byki


----------



## leeresblatt (11. Februar 2010)

Byki schrieb:


> Ich bin das Torque schon gefahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Byki



Den Alpinist?  Erzähl doch mal mehr. 

ps: Zitat aus dem MB Magazin:
"Deutlich verbessert zeigte sich der Hinterbau: Beim alten Torque oftmals zäh, sprach er sensibel an, bot auch in verblockten Passagen reichlich Reserven. Im Vergleich zur (sehr guten!) Gabel wirkte er aber spürbar softer, der Bonus von 20 mm Federweg ergibt unweigerlich eine leichte Disbalance des Fahrwerks  im Gelände indes mehr Gewöhnungssache als echtes Hindernis."


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Februar 2010)

> Deutlich verbessert zeigte sich der Hinterbau: Beim alten Torque oftmals zÃ¤h, sprach er sensibel an, bot auch in verblockten Passagen reichlich Reserven. Im Vergleich zur (sehr guten!) Gabel wirkte er aber spÃ¼rbar softer, der Bonus von 20 mm Federweg ergibt unweigerlich eine leichte Disbalance des Fahrwerks â im GelÃ¤nde indes mehr GewÃ¶hnungssache als echtes Hindernis.



naja, es bezieht sich eindeutig auf den federweg.

edit: da war wohl einer schneller.


----------



## Basvender (11. Februar 2010)

Byki schrieb:


> Hier bringst du etwas durcheinander.
> 
> Die Disharmonie in dem Bericht bezog sich nicht auf den Federweg, sondern auf die Tatsache, dass der Hinterbau super soft und sahnig den Federweg hergibt, während die Talas besonders im noch nicht eingefahrenen Zustand sehr hölzern anspricht. Und glaub mir das ist so. Ich bin das Torque schon gefahren. Die 2 cm Unterschied im Federweg sind unerheblich.
> 
> ...



den Test in der Zeitschrift hab ich auch gelesen, vielleicht hab ich deswegen mir gedanken gemacht, weil ich einfach nicht weiß wie es sich anfühlt!
danke für deine antwort


----------



## nismo2002 (11. Februar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> ps: Zitat aus dem MB Magazin:
> "Deutlich verbessert zeigte sich der Hinterbau: Beim alten Torque oftmals zäh, sprach er sensibel an, bot auch in verblockten Passagen reichlich Reserven. Im Vergleich zur (sehr guten!) Gabel wirkte er aber spürbar softer, der Bonus von 20 mm Federweg ergibt unweigerlich eine leichte Disbalance des Fahrwerks  im Gelände indes mehr Gewöhnungssache als echtes Hindernis."



Danke!


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2010)

Basvender schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe mir ein alpinist bestellt und freue mich natürlich sehr drauf. Eine Frage die mich aber schon die ganze Zeit beschäftigt ist, wie so ein Fahrwerk mit hinten 180 mm und vorne 160 harmoniert. Vielleicht habe ich da auch nur eine festgefahrene Vorstellung davon, dass es vorne wie hinten immer gleich sein soll.
> Habt ihr schon erfahrungen mit solchen Fahrwerken gehabt, was erwartet ihr da von den neuen Torques?
> Würde mich mal interessieren!


Also, ich denke, dass das gut harmoniert, gibt ja auch viele andere bikes mit solchen kombies, wie schon gesagt, tauschte die gabel sonst eifach gegeb was längeres mit 170(lyrik) oder 180mm(totem)

mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das torque eig. gar keine 180mm hinten hat
ist nicht ganz eindeutig, was es den nun hat
In der bike war der federweg mit 172mm angegeben(test: getunte enduros)
In nem video zum torque auf der canyon HP reden sie auch von 175mm hinten
herstellerangaben ist hingegen 180mm


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Februar 2010)

> "Deutlich verbessert zeigte sich der Hinterbau: Beim alten Torque oftmals zäh..."


Ich weiß ja nicht, WELCHES alte Torque die gefahren sind, aber zäh...? 




Bloemfontein schrieb:


> In nem video zum torque auf der canyon HP reden sie auch von 175mm hinten


Das Torque von Rob J oder Tibor stand irgendwo auf der Eurobike rum, da stand auch "175" auf der Wippe. Gibts also wohl zumindest als Custom-Version so.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (11. Februar 2010)

Das wird ein Proto gewesen sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, WELCHES alte Torque die gefahren sind, aber zäh...?
> 
> 
> Das Torque von Rob J oder Tibor stand irgendwo auf der Eurobike rum, da stand auch "175" auf der Wippe. Gibts also wohl zumindest als Custom-Version so.



Was auf der Wippe steht zählt ja nicht, wie man als 08er Torquefahrer weiss  ...


Mit zäh meinen die den Monarch denke ich. 
Im Übrigen ist dieser "Fahrbericht" doch fürn A****, da les ich lieber die drei Zeilen die in der Freireit standen nochmal auf dem Klo nach.


----------



## PioneerPixel (11. Februar 2010)

Mit Zäh wird sehr wahrscheinlich der Monarch gemeint sein. Ich habe in meinem Tork ES den Monarch gegen den Evolver gewechselt und muss sagen Zäh im Zusammenhang mit dem Monarch ist keineswegs unter trieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirphillmo (11. Februar 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Mit Zäh wird sehr wahrscheinlich der Monarch gemeint sein. Ich habe in meinem Tork ES den Monarch gegen den Evolver gewechselt und muss sagen Zäh im Zusammenhang mit dem Monarch ist keineswegs unter trieben



Genau dasselbe habe ich auch gerade gemacht (danke rines  ). 

Der Unterschied ist einfach nur krass. Der Evolver ist ein Traum und nutzt den Federweg optimal aus.


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Februar 2010)

DT Swiss EX 1750: In ihren Specs steht maximal 3 bar Reifendruck erlaubt. Auf dem 
Aufkleber auf der Felge max. 4 bar. Was jetzt? Möchte nicht, dass mir die Felge um die 
Ohren fliegt, nur weil man den Reifen zu stark aufgeblasen hat.

Zudem finde ich es etwas befremdlich, das Canyon wirbt mit "...die im Downhill-Weltcup
erprobten DT Swiss EX 1750 Laufräder...", 
DT Swiss aber darauf hinweisst, dass:
"ACHTUNG! Kein Anspruch auf Garantieleistung besteht bei:
- Einsatz in Wettkämpfen".


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Februar 2010)

willst du wirklich >3 bar fahren?


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Februar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> willst du wirklich >3 bar fahren?


Für lange Asphaltfahrten/-Anstiege pumpe ich meine Reifen auch bockhart auf sofern eine Standpumpe zur Hand ist. 

Die Mavic 321 u. DT 6.1 macht das nix. Würde mich wundern, wenn das bei der 5.1er anders wär. 

Verbindliche Antworten gibt's aber selbstverständlich nicht im Canyonforum sondern nur bei DT selbst...


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Februar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> willst du wirklich >3 bar fahren?


Manche Reifen rutschen erst bei > 3 bar richtig ins Felgenbett wie z.B. die Gummitunte.


----------



## Rines (12. Februar 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Manche Reifen rutschen erst bei > 3 bar richtig ins Felgenbett wie z.B. die Gummitunte.



ja aber von 1minute 4 bar platzt doch die Felge net.. das bezieht sich doch darauf das man damit dann nicht fährt oder? 
Da sind doch genug sicherheitszahlen eingerechnet in die 3 oder 4 bar.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Zudem finde ich es etwas befremdlich, das Canyon wirbt mit "...die im Downhill-Weltcup
> erprobten DT Swiss EX 1750 Laufräder...",
> DT Swiss aber darauf hinweisst, dass:
> "ACHTUNG! Kein Anspruch auf Garantieleistung besteht bei:
> - Einsatz in Wettkämpfen".



DT Swiss Felgen verbeulen leicht (im Vergleich zu Mavic) und bewahren angeblich damit vor Durchschlägen und sind daher im Renneinsatz beliebt  . Altes Thema. Logisch gibts für nix Garantie bei Wettkampfeinsatz, wozu auch.


----------



## Wulscha (12. Februar 2010)

Ich habe die Lösung zu dem ewigen Monarch-Problem gefunden!




Seitdem er ein Fox ist, gibt er sich viel mehr Mühe und funktioniert einwandfrei!


----------



## Jogi (12. Februar 2010)

Wulscha schrieb:


> Ich habe die Lösung zu dem ewigen Monarch-Problem gefunden!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 181527
> 
> Seitdem er ein Fox ist, gibt er sich viel mehr Mühe und funktioniert einwandfrei!



Hab ne bessere Lösung, sogar 2-fach:


 


muss jetzt nur noch austesten, welche von den beiden die *allerbeste* ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (12. Februar 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass das die besseren lösungen sind...


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> ...
> muss jetzt nur noch austesten, welche von den beiden die *allerbeste* ist



Luft hat Vorteile, Stahl hat Vorteile. 

Auf sicklines wurde der Evolver mal wieder als "most coil like" (Banshee Wildcard) gelobt:
http://www.sicklines.com/tech/park-bike-build/park-bike-build-comparison/


----------



## Crash-Biker (15. Februar 2010)

*2007 FRX  und HAMMERSCHMIDT*
*PASST DASS???*

Laut Canyon gibt es für den Rahmen keinen ISCG 05 Adapter.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## speedhuem (15. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute.
Nochmal ne Frage zu Bremsbelägen...hab meine ich hier im Thread auch schon mal was dazu gelesen, find es aber nicht mehr.
Welche Beläge außer KoolStop können bei der The One (2009) noch empfohlen werden??? Habe was von einer anderen Firma gehört, die noch besser packen sollen und trotzdem etwas langlebiger sind (wenn so etwas möglich ist). Hat jemand ne Ahnung?

Danke
Grüße speedhuem


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Februar 2010)

Originalbeläge oder Koolstop gesintert. 
Hauptsache nicht semi oder organisch und kein lackierter Belagträger, das baut sich schlecht ein und stinkt immer so auf Abfahrten.

Demnächst wollte ich es mal mit den gesinterten von bikefridge versuchen, damit es nicht so ins Geld geht.


----------



## speedhuem (15. Februar 2010)

Ich hab gerade auch nochmal nachgesehen...kann es sein, dass es SwissStop-Beläge waren, die so eine Gute Kritik bekommen haben?

KoolStop organisch hatte ich drauf. Die sind nun runter. Schlecht waren sie auf keinen Fall, aber wenn es noch ein etwas besseres Bremsergebnis mit anderen Belägen gibt...immer her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Februar 2010)

swissstop sind nicht schlecht. hatte ich mal an meinem nerve.  fand ich besser als die koolstop mit denen ich bei langen steilstücken enormes fading hatte.


----------



## speedhuem (15. Februar 2010)

Gut. Dann werd ich wahrscheinlich die mal austesten.


----------



## timothekid (15. Februar 2010)

Hallöchen!

Ich will mir an meinem torque vom letzten Jahr ne 180er Gabel
dranbauen.
Ich weiß jetz aber nich so recht welche ich mir holen soll.
Zuerst wollte ich die Domain da ich mit der jetzigen eigentlich
zufrieden bin und sie günstig ist.
Wie siehts denn mit der Marzzocchi 66 rcv aus? taugt die was?
Oder halt ne Totem...aber dies auch bisschen zu teuer...


----------



## Deleted 94818 (15. Februar 2010)

Totem coil hab ich jetzt erst für 350 ne gebrauchte geschossen  durchaus im Bereich des machbaren!

Ansonsten ne simple Domain oder Lyrik


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Februar 2010)

timothekid schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Ich will mir an meinem torque vom letzten Jahr ne 180er Gabel
> dranbauen.
> ...



Für ne Domain brauchst du ja nur den Umbausatz. 
Die Durolux gibts ab 200 gebraucht (hab ich gezahlt) und ca. 370 neu . Ab und an gibt es Totems neu für 400,- (das war mal bei Bikestore CC, habs leider verpasst).

PS in Jena gibt es eine kleine DH Strecke.


----------



## timothekid (15. Februar 2010)

wo bekomm ich denn den Umbausatz her?
und wie viel kostet sowas?

was heißt klein? aber schonmal gut zu wissen!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (15. Februar 2010)

ich find ja auch die Marzocchi 66 RC3 geil gibts schön günstig von den letzten Jahren


----------



## wildchild (16. Februar 2010)

schau mal hier : http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=idealo&products_id=24126


----------



## timothekid (16. Februar 2010)

sehr fein
wenn es die  noch gibt wenn ich das Geld habe.


----------



## Tim777 (17. Februar 2010)

will bei meinem 2009er FR eine andere Sattelklemme montieren. Die hat aber ein etwas ungewöhnliches Maß mit 36,0 mm. Von Hope gibt es das Maß nicht, nur 36,4 mm. Wie habt Ihr das gelöst bei Euren Torques?

Grüße, Tim777

P.S. Jetzt neuen Sattel, Bild folgt irgendwann auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (17. Februar 2010)

Wieso machst du eine andere drauf wenn ich fragen darf?
die originale funktioniert doch astrein.


----------



## ES7.0 (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich weiß, die Frage wurde wahrscheinlich schon 100 mal gestellt, aber ich werde trotz Suchfunktion und langen nachlesen nicht wirklich schlau draus. 
Kann ich an einem Torque ES aus 2009 ein DHx 5.0 mit 222mm Einbaulänge und 70mm Hub fahren? Habe hier gelesen das nur das Fr den 70er Hub hat.

Gruß Sven


----------



## kNiRpS (17. Februar 2010)

kannst du. der hub wird vom dämpfer bestimmt. daraus resultieren dann die 160mm(63mm hub) oder die 170mm(70mm hub) federweg


----------



## ES7.0 (17. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Antwort! 
War mir nur nicht sicher, ob man mit dem größeren Hub aus dem ES hinterbau auch 170mm rausquetschen kann!


----------



## githriz (17. Februar 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> will bei meinem 2009er FR eine andere Sattelklemme montieren. Die hat aber ein etwas ungewöhnliches Maß mit 36,0 mm. Von Hope gibt es das Maß nicht, nur 36,4 mm. Wie habt Ihr das gelöst bei Euren Torques?



Vor dem Problem stand ich auch. Ich habe das Sitzrohr im Bereich der Klemme mit Teflongleitband umwickelt und die 36,4er Hope verbaut.
Geht einigermaßen, aber ganz glücklich bin ich nicht damit.



mas7erchief schrieb:


> Wieso machst du eine andere drauf wenn ich fragen darf?
> die originale funktioniert doch astrein.



Die Originale hat den Sommer über hervorragend funktioniert, ist aber nach einigen Matschfahrten trotz regelmäßiger Schmierung derart verschließen, dass es keine Freude mehr ist.
Die Hope, zumindest die ältere Version die ich habe, ist deutlich stabiler. Kein Blech-Plättchen als Wiederlager sondern ein massiver Messing Block, höherwertiges Alu.

Ich hätte am liebsten den Würger von Tune, dessen innenliegende Mechanik ist weitgehend schmutzresistent.
Den gibt es aber leider nicht in 36mm. Ich habe denen mal eine Anfrage geschickt ob sie diese Größe nicht in ihr Programm aufnehmen wollen.
Die Antwort: Ich sei der erste der danach fragt und das bei stark steigender Anfrage die Größe ins Programm aufgenommen werden würde.


----------



## mas7erchief (17. Februar 2010)

Rechnerisch sinds sogar fast 178mm.....
Wieviel es genau in der Realität ist kann ich leider nicht sagen


----------



## Jogi (17. Februar 2010)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich weiß, die Frage wurde wahrscheinlich schon 100 mal gestellt, aber ich werde trotz Suchfunktion und langen nachlesen nicht wirklich schlau draus.
> Kann ich an einem Torque ES aus 2009 ein DHx 5.0 mit 222mm Einbaulänge und 70mm Hub fahren? Habe hier gelesen das nur das Fr den 70er Hub hat.
> ...



bitteschön:


 


Rahmen ist Gr. M

Die theoretischen 70mm Hub wirst du aus dem DHX im Leben nie erreichn, da müsstest du den Gummodödel bis auf 0mm zusammenquetschen 

(hab ich aber 'n paar seiten vorher schonmal gepostet)


----------



## mas7erchief (17. Februar 2010)

der user rines hat in seinem s rahmen jetzt auch nen dhx5 drinne...
alter schwede das nenn ich mal eng
der passt wirklich nur haarscharf rein.
bin mal gespannt was da bei nem starken durchschlag passiert, wenn sich der gummipropfen stark zusammendrückt....


----------



## Rines (17. Februar 2010)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> War mir nur nicht sicher, ob man mit dem größeren Hub aus dem ES hinterbau auch 170mm rausquetschen kann!



Hab jetz schon den 2ten dämpfer mit 70mm Hub. Erst luft jetz Stahlfeder. 
Wenn du bei beiden die Luft rauslässt oder die Feder wegnimmst kommst du locker auf 70mm hub. Da eckt nix an am Hinterbau oder Reifen an Sattelrohr. Und ich hab Größe S. Ein wenig gedanken mach ich mir im mom bei dem DHX5. Der is so eng dadrin^^ also beim Test waren da kein platz mehr für ein Haar zwischen piggy und Oberrohr. Aber ich kann ja immernoch die Blaue Kappe abmachen dann is weider genug platz. Also mach dir keine Sorgen mim ISX has de in Größe S sogar noch massig Platz. mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crash-Biker (17. Februar 2010)

Crash-Biker schrieb:


> *2007 FRX  und HAMMERSCHMIDT*
> *PASST DASS???*
> 
> Laut Canyon gibt es für den Rahmen keinen ISCG 05 Adapter.
> ...





 Kann mir keiner helfen? Ein Foto von Adapter + 09/10er Frame würde schon helfen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Februar 2010)

ich hab dir doch in dem anderen thread bereits geantwortet. es geht nicht.
ein foto vom nem 09er-rahmen findest du im canyon-outlet.


----------



## Sput (17. Februar 2010)

Eine Frage an alle Leute die sich ein FRX 9.0 2010 gekauft haben:
Vorne unten an der Totem Gabel sind zwei kleine Schrauben. Ist bei euch auch um die beiden Schrauben herum der Lack abgeplatzt? Bei nem Kumpel und mir war dies der Fall. Uns ist das lieder erst aufgefallen als wir die Bikes schon zuhause hatten. Wir haben Outlet Bikes gekauft bei denen angeblich nur kleine Kratzer vorhanden sein sollen. Nichts grobes. So wurde es uns am Telefon versprochen. NAchdem wir die Lackschäden an der Totem gesehen haben habe ich ne Mail an Canyon geschrieben. Jetzt hieß es auf einmal dass an dieser STelle der Gabel kein LAck sein soll und das normal sei! Glauben wir aber nicht. Seht euch das Bild im Anhang an...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Februar 2010)

das ist ja auch nicht schlimmer als ein kratzer...


----------



## mas7erchief (17. Februar 2010)

Ihr habt halt outlet bikes gekauft....da gibts sowas mal.
aber das ist doch kein kapitaler schaden...mach dir keinen kopf und fahr das ding einfach.
dann kommen da noch ein paar kratzer und lackschäden dazu und die alten fallen garnicht mehr auf


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Februar 2010)

Des ist ein Rad zum FAHREN, wen interessieren da solche kleinen Macken? Ein Sturz... dann gibts Macken über die man sich ärgern könnte. Tzzz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2010)

speedhuem schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> Nochmal ne Frage zu Bremsbelägen...hab meine ich hier im Thread auch schon mal was dazu gelesen, find es aber nicht mehr.
> Welche Beläge außer KoolStop können bei der The One (2009) noch empfohlen werden??? Habe was von einer anderen Firma gehört, die noch besser packen sollen und trotzdem etwas langlebiger sind (wenn so etwas möglich ist). Hat jemand ne Ahnung?


Bei der One habe ich noch nichts anderes gestestet, aber bei meinen Hopes schöre ich absolut auf Trickstuff RSR! Super Biss, null Fading, sehr lange Haltbarkeit - nur leider recht teuer. Aber so schnell wie die Koolstop runter waren, holt man das locker doppelt wieder rein


----------



## speedhuem (18. Februar 2010)

Danke. Also noch ne Alternative...naja...das Bike hält ja hoffentlich noch ein wenig, sodass ich noch die ein oder anderen Beläge austesten kann .


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Februar 2010)

Die Koolstop gibt es allerdings bei Hibike unschlagbar günstig für 12,90 das Paar für die The One und die Mega. Also wenn du mit denen zufrieden warst, würde ich mir die auf jeden Fall noch auf Vorrat legen.
Sag bescheid, bevor du bestellst! Vielleicht bestell ich mir auch welche mit.


----------



## Sput (18. Februar 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Des ist ein Rad zum FAHREN, wen interessieren da solche kleinen Macken? Ein Sturz... dann gibts Macken über die man sich ärgern könnte. Tzzz...


  Entschuldigung. Wenn ich mir ein Rad für 2700 Euro kaufe dann kann ich ja wohl erwarten dass ich das in einem absolut neuwertigen Zustand bekomme. Oder was würdest du sagen wenn in deinem neuen Auto schon Lackschäden sind und der Verkäufer zu dir sagt " Ja mit der Zeit kommen da eh welche rein..." So ne bescheuerte Aussage...
Und ich mein mit den Kratzern hatten wir auch keine Probleme das Bike war ja so angekündigt. Aber es wurde nichts von solchen Lackschäden gesagt. Wenn man mal genau hinsihet kommt da auch schon das blanke Metall raus. wenn sich der Lack jetzt weiter ablöst und abbröckelt wäre das *******! Ich sag mal nur Korrosion!!!
Ich weis dass das ein FRX ist und im Laufe der Zeit auch Schäden im Park entstehen werden. Aber das Bike ist komplett neu und ich bezahle dafür 2700Euro. Also keine Toleranz...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2010)

Also bei meiner Hope Mono M4 (altes Modell) mit 203er Floating Discs waren die in ca. 1/4 Jahr runter. Die Trickstuff kosten zwar das doppelte, haben aber aber fast eine komplette Saison gehalten, bei der man wegen einer Verletzungspause allerdings ca. 2 Monate abziehen muss, dafÃ¼r war aber mehr Bikepark und eine Woche PdS dabei. Also unterm Strich waren die Koolstop deutlich teurer  Wie das bei der One aussieht weiÃ ich natÃ¼rlich nicht, aber ich werde es diese Saison testen  Man kann Ã¼brigens bei den Trickstuff auch guten Gewissens die S nehmen, die dann nur 20â¬ kosten, die ist meine Freundin lange Zeit gefahren. Sind nicht ganz so bissig und vermutlich nicht ganz so fadingstabil (habe das selbst nicht verglichen) aber dafÃ¼r haben sie etwas bessere Bremseigenschaften im kalten Zustand und dÃ¼rften etwa genau so lange halten.

BTW: von Swissstopp kann ich generell nur abraten! Die Bremsleistung ist genau so mies wie mit originalen Hope bzw. Magura BelÃ¤gen, sie verglasen sehr schnell und mir ist ein Mal Ã¼ber die HÃ¤lfte eines Belages vom TrÃ¤ger gebrochen, was fast einen Ã¼blen Sturz in einem SteilstÃ¼ck verursacht hÃ¤tte und der Scheibe Ã¼ble Riefen beschert hat... von dem Schrott bin ich geheilt!


@Sput: Sorry, aber wenn du ein Bike kaufst, dass eben NICHT neu, sondern (in welchem MaÃ auch immer) schon gebraucht ist, dann kann ich deinen Ãrger nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. 2700 ist fÃ¼r das Bike ein extremer Dumpingpreis! Also wenn dir das nicht passt, beschwer dich bei Canyon und schau, was die sagen, aber fÃ¼hr dich hier nicht auf wie ein beleidigtes Kleinkind...


----------



## kNiRpS (18. Februar 2010)

> Entschuldigung. Wenn ich mir ein Rad für 2700 Euro kaufe dann kann ich ja wohl erwarten dass ich das in einem absolut neuwertigen Zustand bekomme. Oder was würdest du sagen wenn in deinem neuen Auto schon Lackschäden sind und der Verkäufer zu dir sagt " Ja mit der Zeit kommen da eh welche rein..." So ne bescheuerte Aussage...
> Und ich mein mit den Kratzern hatten wir auch keine Probleme das Bike war ja so angekündigt. Aber es wurde nichts von solchen Lackschäden gesagt. Wenn man mal genau hinsihet kommt da auch schon das blanke Metall raus. wenn sich der Lack jetzt weiter ablöst und abbröckelt wäre das *******! Ich sag mal nur Korrosion!!!
> Ich weis dass das ein FRX ist und im Laufe der Zeit auch Schäden im Park entstehen werden. Aber das Bike ist komplett neu und ich bezahle dafür 2700Euro. Also keine Toleranz...


...und das bike wurde mit kratzern angegeben. der von dir gezeigte "schaden" fällt nunmal unter diese bezeichnung!
Wenns dir um die korosion geht...welche bei alu ja keine rolle spielen sollte...dann kauf dir n weißen lackstift und mach den punkt drauf an dem die macke ist!
hättest du ein einwandfreies bike wollen, hättest die 50euro mehr bezahlen sollen! c'est la vie!


----------



## chaz (18. Februar 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> hättest du ein einwandfreies bike wollen, hättest die 50euro mehr bezahlen sollen! c'est la vie!


Und selbst da müsste man den Lackstift ansetzen....


----------



## mas7erchief (18. Februar 2010)

Also Outletbike ist nunmal Outletbike und hat halt irgendwelche Schäden....
wenn dir das nicht passt, schicke es zurück und kauf dir ein neues.

Versuchen zu reklamieren kann man es....vielleicht gibts nen kleinen Warengutschein oder ne Gutschrift. Wenn nicht, nimms hin und mach noch mehr schrammen ins rad rein!!!


----------



## Sput (18. Februar 2010)

Oh Gott wasn Forum... Also nochmal für die die nicht aufmerksam lesen können:
Das bIke war angegeben mit einem Kratzer. Kratzer!!!  Es gab auch noch Modelle mit Lackschäden. Genau so eines haben wir NICHT bestellt!Wiederhole:  NICHT BESTELLT! Aber jetzt wohl bekommen... Meine Frage war lediglich ob jemand an seiner Totem auch schon diese Abplatzer hat? Weil es einfach auffällt dass es an beiden Bikes der Fall ist. Vielleicht ist das ja immer so an der Totem...
Und ich führe mich nicht auf wie ein Kleinkind. Ich finde es nur sehr merkwürdig dass hier dann nicht normal geantwortet werden kann sondern dass man direkt angegriffen wird. Das ist kein Umgangston..Weder im wahren Leben noch im Internet....


----------



## -MIK- (18. Februar 2010)

Du, jetzt mal nix für ungut aber Du hast nicht aufmerksam gelesen. Nur weil Dir jemand seine Meinung sagt und Du damit nicht klar kommst, hat das nix mit falschem Umganston zu tun. Ich für meinen Teil bin was Kratzer oder Lackschäden betrifft echt n Pingel. Wenn ich die Kratzer da rein mache ist das was anderes und genau aus diesem Grund habe ich kein Outled-Bike gekauft sondern ein NEUES. 

Um Dein Autobeispiel noch mal aufzugreifen: Wenn Du einen Jahreswagen kaufst, der gerade mal 2 Monate alt ist aber schon 10TKM auf der Uhr hat und 35% weniger kostet als der Neupreis, kannste auch nicht erwarten, dass der Lack 100% astrein ist. 

Also, wenns Dich ankotzt, reklamier das Bike und kauf n Neues.

BTW: Wenn Du in dem Ton auf Canyon zu gegangen bist, wie Du hier seit 2 - 3 Posts anschlägst, würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn die Dich auslachen. Das mal zum Umgangston.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> Wenns dir um die korosion geht...welche bei alu ja keine rolle spielen sollte...dann kauf dir n weißen lackstift und mach den punkt drauf an dem die macke ist!


Da muss ich dir z. T. widersprechen... das Casting der Gabel ist aus Magnesium und da ist Korrosion echt ein Problem! Und ob man an der Stelle so gut mit einem Lackstift arbeiten kann ist fraglich...




Sput schrieb:


> Das bIke war angegeben mit einem Kratzer. Kratzer!!!  Es gab auch noch Modelle mit Lackschäden. Genau so eines haben wir NICHT bestellt!


Naja, also bei so allgemein gehaltenen Begriffen wie "Kratzer" oder "Lackschäden" wäre ich generell SEHR vorsichtig gewesen, das ist halt immer auch Auslegungssache und die, die das Teil verkaufen wollen, stellen es natürlich nicht schlimmer dar, als es ist  Ich denke mal, dass die Abplatzer relativ "normal" sein dürften, meine Bremsaufnahme sieht genau so aus. Ich würde es an deiner Stelle einfach beobachten oder direkt versuchen es auszubessern, ein weißer Lackstift dürfte sicher günstig zu kriegen sein und einen Versuch ists allemal wert. Ich kann deinen Ärger irgendwo schon verstehen (mir wären ein paar Kratzer auch lieber als sowas), bleibe aber dabei, dass ich deine Reaktion maßlos übertrieben finde  Irgendwo muss der reduzierte Preis ja auch herkommen. Mach einfach das beste draus, der Schaden ist ja weißgott nicht tragisch und ich denke nicht, dass dir da die Gabel weggammelt. (auch wenn korrodierendes Magnesium tatsächlich richtigen Lochfraß bekommt, aber die Flächen sind ja ziemlich klein)


----------



## Sput (18. Februar 2010)

@ Smubob: Mein Ärger hält sich auch in Grenzen. Wir fanden es nur komisch dass am Telefon gesagt wurde dass seien kleine Kratzer. Kaum sichtbar. Und jetzt wars dann doch ein Lackschaden... Desshalb die Frage ob das normal ist an den weißen 2010 Totem Gabeln? Vor allem weil von Canyon dann ja die Aussage kam dass an der Stelle kein Lack sein sollte...Haben halt Bedenken ob dann noch mehr Lack abplatzt und wie von dir schon beschrieben die Korrosion auftritt...
Naja...egal...Das Bike ist trotzdem super!


----------



## -MIK- (18. Februar 2010)

Das hört sich doch schon wieder ganz anders an. 

Zur Korrosion: Die tritt ja nicht einfach ein, weil da kein Lack mehr ist. Die Korrosion tritt nur dann ein, wenn man die Stellen nicht pflegt. Wenn Du nicht gerade auf versalzten Straßen unterwegs bist, sollten die Stellen auch mal ne Regentour wonach das Bike nicht sofort geputzt wird überstehen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2010)

Sput schrieb:


> Wir fanden es nur komisch dass am Telefon gesagt wurde dass seien kleine Kratzer. Kaum sichtbar. Und jetzt wars dann doch ein Lackschaden...


So traurig es auch ist und so toll ich meine Torque auch finde - aber von Canyon hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nichts anderes erwartet... ich keine keine andere Firma, bei der völlig ahnungslose Leute an der Hotline so viel Bullshit als bare Münze verkaufen  Mein Eindruck von den Leuten vor Ort war auch nicht viel besser (NUR was WIR verkaufen ist gut, alles andere ist Schrott )




-MIK- schrieb:


> Zur Korrosion: Die tritt ja nicht einfach ein, weil da kein Lack mehr ist. Die Korrosion tritt nur dann ein, wenn man die Stellen nicht pflegt. Wenn Du nicht gerade auf versalzten Straßen unterwegs bist, sollten die Stellen auch mal ne Regentour wonach das Bike nicht sofort geputzt wird überstehen.


Was da helfen kann ist einfach eine dünne Schicht Öl  Einfach irgendein dickes, gut haftendes Öl dünn auf die blanke Stelle auftragen. Das zieht zwar auch Schmutz an, aber schützt bestens vor Korrosion!


----------



## Monsterwade (18. Februar 2010)

Wozu dient den die Schraube? Evtl. wurde sie für Service-Arbeiten entfernt und beim anschliessenden Montieren springt dann der Lack drumrum ab.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2010)

Das ist die Speed Lube Schraube -> schnelles Auswechseln des Schmieröls.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (18. Februar 2010)

ist nicht nur bei den cc gabeln des casting aus magnesium? bei den FR gabeln ist das doch aus alu oder?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Februar 2010)

wieso sollte das so sein?
die totem ist jedenfalls aus magnesium.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> die totem ist jedenfalls aus magnesium.


...und eigentlich die meisten Gabeln, die ich so kenne auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (18. Februar 2010)

wieder was dazu gelernt wäre alu nicht stabiler?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Februar 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradrahmen#Werkstoffe_f.C3.BCr_Fahrradrahmen


----------



## leeresblatt (18. Februar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradrahmen#Werkstoffe_f.C3.BCr_Fahrradrahmen



aha, billig, spröde, korrosionsanfällig, also eher bei billiggabeln zu finden


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Februar 2010)

wohl eher bei so gut wie allen.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (18. Februar 2010)

dann könnte man doch einfach die gabel anzünden oda? so wie im chemieunterricht


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Februar 2010)

versuch's mal! und mach bitte fotos und poste diese hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (18. Februar 2010)

^^ wär schon sau geil hat vllt jemand ne alte gabel die er dazu sponsoren will?


----------



## mas7erchief (18. Februar 2010)

Und wenn derjenige dann mit der brennenden Gabel en fettes Roadgap springt, wärs das perfekte Foto


----------



## leeresblatt (18. Februar 2010)

hat schon einer gemacht (nein, nur angezündet):
Does a Magnesium Fork Really Burn?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (18. Februar 2010)

hätte sicher style damit nen night race zu fahren ^^


----------



## -MIK- (18. Februar 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> hätte sicher style damit nen night race zu fahren ^^



 LOL


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Februar 2010)

Sput schrieb:


> Entschuldigung. Wenn ich mir ein Rad für 2700 Euro kaufe dann kann ich ja wohl erwarten dass ich das in einem absolut neuwertigen Zustand bekomme. Oder was würdest du sagen wenn in deinem neuen Auto schon Lackschäden sind und der Verkäufer zu dir sagt " Ja mit der Zeit kommen da eh welche rein..." So ne bescheuerte Aussage...
> Und ich mein mit den Kratzern hatten wir auch keine Probleme das Bike war ja so angekündigt. Aber es wurde nichts von solchen Lackschäden gesagt. Wenn man mal genau hinsihet kommt da auch schon das blanke Metall raus. wenn sich der Lack jetzt weiter ablöst und abbröckelt wäre das *******! Ich sag mal nur Korrosion!!!
> Ich weis dass das ein FRX ist und im Laufe der Zeit auch Schäden im Park entstehen werden. Aber das Bike ist komplett neu und ich bezahle dafür 2700Euro. Also keine Toleranz...



Ja is klar bei 2700. Ich bleib dabei... mitm gekauften Kratzer tut der erste Sturz nicht ganz so weh. Ich denk du verstehst was ich mein.


----------



## wildchild (19. Februar 2010)

hey
Ich habe gerade auf Ebay ein torque fr mit einer DC gefunden. Hier der Link:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Torque-Downhill_W0QQitemZ320486119878QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item4a9e7619c6
Macht das überhaupt noch Sinn?? Anscheinend ist der Verkäufer ja schon mit dem Rad gefahren und das auch über einen längeren Zeitraum, ohne dass das Rad offensichtliche Mängel aufweist (so weit wie man das aus der Beschreibung und den Bildern erkennen kann).
mfg
wildchild


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Februar 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> Macht das überhaupt noch Sinn?? Anscheinend ist der Verkäufer ja schon mit dem Rad gefahren und das auch über einen längeren Zeitraum, ohne dass das Rad offensichtliche Mängel aufweist (so weit wie man das aus der Beschreibung und den Bildern erkennen kann).


In meinen Augen purer Schwachsinn! (die Art wie der Text formuliert ist bestätigt das in gewisser Weise ) Das Thema hatten wir ja auch gerade erst - eine CD macht noch lange keinen DHer aus dem Rad.

Und vonwegen keine offensichtlichen Mängel: würdest du auf diesen Handyfotos Haarrisse am Steuerrohr erkennen?


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> hey
> Ich habe gerade auf Ebay ein torque fr mit einer DC gefunden. Hier der Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Torque-Downhill_W0QQitemZ320486119878QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item4a9e7619c6
> Macht das überhaupt noch Sinn?? Anscheinend ist der Verkäufer ja schon mit dem Rad gefahren und das auch über einen längeren Zeitraum, ohne dass das Rad offensichtliche Mängel aufweist (so weit wie man das aus der Beschreibung und den Bildern erkennen kann).
> ...



Ist doch völlig wurst, so ein 2007er (Manitou Swinger Coil!) FR 7 mit einer Boxxer Race ist doch völlig utopisch zu teuer, selbst wenn es ungefahren wär.
Schau mal lieber ins Outlet, was du da bekommst grad!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Februar 2010)

ich glaube er wollte es nicht kaufen. er hat ja schon eins 

ihm ging es glaub ich nur um die sinnhaftigkeit der verwendung einer doppelbrückengabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2010)

Ja nun DC...
ich seh halt immer die Bilder von KäptnFR mit seinem Scott mit Boxxer, Klickies usw. wie er irgendwelche senkrechten Felswände runterturnt. 
Wers an einem FR Bike braucht


----------



## ChrisPi (20. Februar 2010)

Ja aber wer sein Bike in technischen Passagen so beherrscht wie KäptnFR der kann natürlich ohne weiteres DC fahren,da spricht ja nix dagegen.Auf schnellen,ruppigen Passagen hat man mit DC auf alle Fällle auch klare Vorteile.
Ich persönlich fahr halt gern technische Sachen aber ohne ständig das Hi-Rad umzusetzen,da ist dann SC im Vorteil.Tricksereien intressieren mich nicht.Ansonsten ist eigentlich nur der Lenkeinschlag der bei DC stört.Abgesenkt wird auch bei Totem Coil mit Spanngurt.Ob allerdings der Hinterbau von einem 170mm Tork mit einer Boxxer mithalten kann müssen andere beurteilen


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Februar 2010)

Canyon Torque Trailflow Testsieger im neuen Freeride (getestet: 10 "Super-Enduros")


----------



## simdiem (22. Februar 2010)

Laut Freeride HP kommt das Heft erst am 24.2. raus. Woher hast du schon die Info, oder meinen wir beide verschiedene Hefte?

VG 
Simon


----------



## leeresblatt (22. Februar 2010)

die Abonnenten werden früher versorgt


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> die Abonnenten werden früher versorgt


Jepp, Samstag schon 

...sind aber übrigens 12 Enduros, nicht 10, da ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. Februar 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> die Abonnenten werden früher versorgt



haha... des is lustig, hab mich auch schon gewundert warum das Teil schon seit ner Woche auf meinem Tisch liegt.


----------



## Tom Servo (28. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Canyon Torque Trailflow Testsieger im neuen Freeride (getestet: 10 "Super-Enduros")


Ja wat ein Glück, dat ich genau die Schleuder damals bestellt hab.


----------



## Tim777 (28. Februar 2010)

Bremsleitung am 2009er FR hinten innen verlegen.

Habe über die SuFu nix dazu gefunden. Am 2009 FR hat Canyon ja die hintere Bremsleitung in einer etwas merkwürdigen Schleife außen an der Kettenstrebe verlegt. Ich wollte sie bei mir innen durchführen, dann wird mir aber die Leitung zu lang, weil die Schleife dann wegfallen kann. Wie kann ich die Leitung kürzen (Bremse ist die Formula The One). Muss ich sie dann neu befüllen, oder gibt es einen Trick, das zu umgehen.

Danke für Infos und Hilfe, Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2010)

Mach die Leitung an die Sitzstrebe mit Kabelbindern, das ist das einzig Richtige.
Die Länge der Leitung (wenn an der Kettenstrebe verlegt) richtet sich nach dem eingefedertem Zustand, also den Dämpfer aushängen und testen - sonst reisst sie dir an der ersten Schelle ab! 
Problem bei mir war, dass sie dann ausgefedert bedenklich nahe an die Scheibe kommt. Daher Sitzstrebe!


----------



## Tim777 (28. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mach die Leitung an die Sitzstrebe mit Kabelbindern, das ist das einzig Richtige.
> Die Länge der Leitung (wenn an der Kettenstrebe verlegt) richtet sich nach dem eingefedertem Zustand, also den Dämpfer aushängen und testen - sonst reisst sie dir an der ersten Schelle ab!
> Problem bei mir war, dass sie dann ausgefedert bedenklich nahe an die Scheibe kommt. Daher Sitzstrebe!



Danke cx. Hast Du vllt mal ein Bild von dem ganzen?

Grüße, Tim


----------



## overslag (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
bekomme in 2 wochen mein Canyon torque 8 größe s von 2009.
Verbaut ist ein Manitou evolver isx-6 , den ich gegen einen Roco Air WC  2009 tauschen möchte.

Wollte gerne wissen ob dies jemand schon gemacht hat und ob es passen  würde.

Welche einbaubuchsen benötige ich? 
Habe mal gehört es wäre 22x8?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Deleted 118538 (28. Februar 2010)

warum willst du den evolver tauschen bei mir funktioniert er super und wird auch überall gelobt


----------



## overslag (28. Februar 2010)

Ein Kumpel hat einen und kommt garnicht damit klar . 

Ich wiege 65 kg, kann mir dazu jemand anhaltspunkte geben zum einstellen?

Dann werde ich es mal versuchen.


----------



## Mtbcube (28. Februar 2010)

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen welche rahmenhöhe die größen s,m,l haben?
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Februar 2010)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/specs.html?b=1944


----------



## Mtbcube (28. Februar 2010)

danke


----------



## overslag (28. Februar 2010)

Kann man im Canyon Torque Fr 8 von 2009 eine _Truvativ_  - _Shiftguide_ Team Kettenführung - Innenlager verbauen?

Oder kennt jemand eine mit iscg05 aufnahme??


----------



## Deleted 118538 (28. Februar 2010)

@ overslag: vllt hat dein Kumpel einfach noch nicht raus wie man ihn richtig einstellt ? Bei so vielen verschiedenen Knöpfen hat es bei mir auch ne zeitlang intensiver beschäftigung mit dem dämpfer gebraucht bis ich raushatte wie ich ihn für mich perfekt einstellen kann =D und danach lief er perfekt und ohne probleme


----------



## Deleted 118538 (28. Februar 2010)

hol dir die shaman commander  ist mit iscg und du kannst noch den umwerfer weiter verwenden


----------



## sh0rt (28. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Canyon Torque Trailflow Testsieger im neuen Freeride (getestet: 10 "Super-Enduros")



Beim Bahnhof gabs das Heft nicht mehr, grml. Morgen mal in der Stadt schauen.

Eigentlich hätte Canyon ja ruhig mal auf der Torque-Seite für die Fotos die passenden Modelle nehmen können  Warscheinlich gabs dort nur ein paar Prototypen...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (28. Februar 2010)

die fotos sind ja letztes jahr entstanden (z.t. schon im juli) als Rob und Tibor noch auf den prototypen durch die gegend gekurvt sind


----------



## kNiRpS (28. Februar 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Kann man im Canyon Torque Fr 8 von 2009 eine _Truvativ_  - _Shiftguide_ Team Kettenführung - Innenlager verbauen?
> 
> Oder kennt jemand eine mit iscg05 aufnahme??



??
ich hab dir doch gestern schon den link zu dem bild geschickt bei dem die shiftguide verbaut ist!?! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6865751&postcount=529


----------



## wildchild (28. Februar 2010)

funktioniert die sherman KeFü vielleicht auch ohne Nachbearbeitung am Torque 2009 oder hängt das Problem nur am ISCG Adapter?Ich bllick da immer nicht ganz durch...
mfg
wildchild


----------



## overslag (28. Februar 2010)

.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=391807


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (28. Februar 2010)

@knirps, ich weiß aber habe es nicht mehr gefunden 

Passt die Truvativ shiftguide auch ohne nacharbeiten??

Danke nochmals. 
Gut ich habe diese Anleitung gefunden für den Dämpfer mal schauen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=391807


----------



## overslag (28. Februar 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> hol dir die shaman commander  ist mit iscg und du kannst noch den umwerfer weiter verwenden




cool endlich einer mit iscg05 jedoch falsche kettenanzahl, die Husselfelt hat 22/36, dieser ist für 32 /40, denke das wird nicht passen??

Soweit ich weiß hat der 2009 Rahmen iscg05 und nicht icsg old.

Kann dieser auch ohne Nacharbeit verbaut werden?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (28. Februar 2010)

der rahmen hat beides du hast ISCG so und ISCG 05 mit adapter 
die shaman müsste schon passen heißt ja 32-40 und soweit ich weiß liegt 36 genau in der mitte von den beiden =D
die kettenführung läuft glaub ich sogar für dreifach blätter
ich hab auch das torque fr von 09 und hab mir die kettenführung bestellt ich poste dann mal obs geklappt hat
und du kannst sie ja einstellen da die löcher so lang gezogen sind


----------



## overslag (28. Februar 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> der rahmen hat beides du hast ISCG so und ISCG 05 mit adapter
> die shaman müsste schon passen heißt ja 32-40 und soweit ich weiß liegt 36 genau in der mitte von den beiden =D
> die kettenführung läuft glaub ich sogar für dreifach blätter
> ich hab auch das torque fr von 09 und hab mir die kettenführung bestellt ich poste dann mal obs geklappt hat
> und du kannst sie ja einstellen da die löcher so lang gezogen sind



Der 2009 Rahmen hat nur iscg05 wurde mir zweimal bestätigt...???


----------



## Deleted 118538 (28. Februar 2010)

echt ich hab iwie beides ISCG 05 halt mit dem adapter der dabei liegt
ich hab noch nen bike (nen lapierre zesty und das hat die gleiche aufnahme ISCG und die hab ich auch und mim adapter ISCG 05 (gibts für lapierre glaub ich nicht))


----------



## timothekid (28. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auch ein 09er Torque mit iscg und einen Adapter für iscg 05!
Zufällig hab ich auch ne Kettenführung dran.
Aber die Shiftguide.


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (28. Februar 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Kann man im Canyon Torque Fr 8 von 2009 eine _Truvativ_  - _Shiftguide_ Team Kettenführung - Innenlager verbauen?
> 
> Oder kennt jemand eine mit iscg05 aufnahme??



Einfach mal alles in Ruhe durchlesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422126


----------



## Giant XTC (1. März 2010)

Immer wieder die gleiche Diskussion...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. März 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> echt ich hab iwie beides ISCG 05 halt mit dem adapter der dabei liegt
> ich hab noch nen bike (nen lapierre zesty und das hat die gleiche aufnahme ISCG und die hab ich auch und mim adapter ISCG 05 (gibts für lapierre glaub ich nicht))



nein, hast du nicht...

ohne adapter ist es einfach nur ne aufnahme für den iscg05 adapter. aber es ist kein iscg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtbcube (1. März 2010)

kann man die bikes bei canyon in koblenz testen?


----------



## mas7erchief (1. März 2010)

Auf dem Parkplatz kannst du deine Runden drehen....vom Gelände darfst du aber nicht runter.


----------



## Köchert-Biker (1. März 2010)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon in ein Torque ES BJ. 09/10 einen Dämpfer mit der Einbaulänge von 216mm und einem Hub von 63mm eingebaut?Das Tretlager müsste somit tiefer und der Lenkwinkel flacher werden.

Gruß


----------



## wildchild (1. März 2010)

negativ, du brauchst einen Dämpfer mit einer Einbaulänge von 222mm. Theoretisch ist es möglich, aber du müsstest mal bei Canyon nachfragen, ob du bei einem solchen Einbau auch die Garantie behälst, da das ja nicht im Sinne ds Erfinders ist.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. März 2010)

Geht glaub nicht. Da wird der Reifen das Sitzrohr berühren.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (1. März 2010)

warum sollte er ist doch das gleiche wie wenn er normal einfedert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. März 2010)

Weil der Dämpfer kürzer ist.


----------



## sirphillmo (1. März 2010)

korrekt! kann nicht funktionieren, da bereits bei dem 222mm dämpfer kaum noch ein blatt zwischen sitzrohr und reifen passt. bei 216mm gibt es sicherlich öfter mal ne ungewollte vollbremsung....


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2010)

222 - 70 = 152
216 - 63 = 153

Chopper fahren ist doch cool.

PS: das was daran nicht funktioniert ist die Anlenkungskurve. Also da wo du dann im Sag hängst, ist die Kurve schon linear anstatt leicht ansteigend. 
Könnte schaukelig werden - mehr Druck rein - sehr progressiv am Ende - Federverhalten versaut. 
Abgesehen von der Absenkung des Tretlagers.


----------



## Köchert-Biker (1. März 2010)

Alles klar,vielen Dank. War nur mal eine Idee... (-;


----------



## Rines (2. März 2010)

sirphillmo schrieb:


> korrekt! kann nicht funktionieren, da bereits bei dem 222mm dämpfer kaum noch ein blatt zwischen sitzrohr und reifen passt. bei 216mm gibt es sicherlich öfter mal ne ungewollte vollbremsung....




Bei mir war aber noch ne menge platz! Und am Dämpfer kanns nicht liegen


----------



## Jogi (2. März 2010)

dann lieber nen 222/70 mit bissi mehr SAG fahren


----------



## Giant XTC (2. März 2010)

Außer dem Evolver passt doch eh kein anderer Dämpfer in das Rahmendreieck des Torque ES? Oder?


----------



## wildchild (2. März 2010)

der Fox DHX air sollte da auch reinpassen (solange es kein S rahmen ist)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. März 2010)

schon min. 100 mal gefragt... klar passen da auch andere Dämpfer rein. DHX Coil und Air auf jeden Fall bis M. Glaub einer hat den Coil sogar im S Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (2. März 2010)

wie kann man einen torque fr rahmen von 2009 zum slopestylebike machen? also den hinterbau muss mann doch auch ändern können das er nicht bwei jedem dirtkicker so einschmatzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Köchert-Biker (2. März 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> schon min. 100 mal gefragt... klar passen da auch andere Dämpfer rein. DHX Coil und Air auf jeden Fall bis M. Glaub einer hat den Coil sogar im S Rahmen.



Darum geht es nicht. Die Frage war, ob man einen Dämpfer mit einer Einbaulänge von 216mm und 63mm Hub verbauen kann.Da Canyon das Torque serienmäßig mit einem 222mm Dämpfer verkauft.



Rines schrieb:


> Bei mir war aber noch ne menge platz! Und am Dämpfer kanns nicht liegen



Bedeuted das, dass du in dein Torque ES einen Evolver mit einer Einbaulänge von 216mm und 63mm Hub eingebaut hast und dies funktioniert?

Gruß


----------



## chaz (2. März 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> wie kann man einen torque fr rahmen von 2009 zum slopestylebike machen? also den hinterbau muss mann doch auch ändern können das er nicht bwei jedem dirtkicker so einschmatzt


Anderes Bike kaufen könnte helfen...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (2. März 2010)

läuft leider nicht außerdem mag ich das canyon auch sau gerne


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (2. März 2010)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Außer dem Evolver passt doch eh kein anderer Dämpfer in das Rahmendreieck des Torque ES? Oder?



Ich könnte Dir ja mal nen DHX Coil ausleihen. Aber nur ganz kurz, denn sonst willst Du mir den hinterher vielleicht gar nicht mehr zurückgeben...


----------



## mas7erchief (2. März 2010)

DHX Coil passt beim Torque ES auf jedenfall auch in Rahmengröße S


----------



## steveo282 (2. März 2010)

würde mal gerne eure meinung hören:
ich möchte gerne das playzone kaufen, will es aber erst probefahren..
problem: probefahren erst ab april möglich!
glaubt ihr wenn ich das ding dann bestelle, dass ich es dann noch rechtzeitig für die saison haben werde?
Auch die gute Resonanz in der Freeride macht mir bedenken..


----------



## whigger (2. März 2010)

Dann musst es einfach jetzt auf Nachnahme bestellen, direkt wenn es im Showroom steht Probefahren und bei nicht gefallen direkt stornieren. Dabei entstehen doch keine Kosten


----------



## steveo282 (2. März 2010)

mit dem gedanken habe ich auch schon gespielt ..  bin halt am überlegen ob s oder m und 2 bikes bestelle ich nunmal ungern, möchte canyon jetzt auch keine unnötige arbeit machen. Wie schätzt ihr die Lieferzeiten nach April ein?


----------



## whigger (2. März 2010)

Geht es Dir nur um die Größe, oder um das Bike an sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (2. März 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> mit dem gedanken habe ich auch schon gespielt ..  bin halt am überlegen ob s oder m und 2 bikes bestelle ich nunmal ungern, möchte canyon jetzt auch keine unnötige arbeit machen. Wie schätzt ihr die Lieferzeiten nach April ein?



Wie wäre es, wenn du dir mal die Geometriedaten anschaust und guggst, ob es ein Bike gibt, welches in etwa die selben Daten aufweist und dann schaust, ob ein Händler bei dir in der Nähe eins rumstehen hat. Dann könntest du DAS probefahren und hättest einen ungefähren Vergleich ?! (oder?)


----------



## steveo282 (2. März 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Geht es Dir nur um die Größe, oder um das Bike an sich?


Eher beides. Größe Tendier ich zu M. Allerdings muss ich sagen dass ich ein Bike in dem Wert schon gerne Probe fahren will. Da nehm ich gerne 3 Std Anreise inkauf. Dumm wärs halt, wenn das Bike vergriffen ist, wenns im Showroom verfügbar ist.


----------



## whigger (2. März 2010)

Naja, wenn es Dir auf die Geo ankommt und weniger auf das Gewicht auf dem Parkplatz bei der Probefahrt, dann kannst Du jetzt schon hin fahren und das Vertride in M probefahren. Das steht im Showroom und ist von der Geo her ja identisch mit dem Playzone in M....

Hab ich auch so gemacht und dann direkt das Trailflow in M bestellt


----------



## Rines (3. März 2010)

Köchert-Biker schrieb:


> Bedeuted das, dass du in dein Torque ES einen Evolver mit einer Einbaulänge von 216mm und 63mm Hub eingebaut hast und dies funktioniert?
> 
> Gruß




Nein^^ die person die Geschrieben hat das der 222x70 Isx4 grad so passt^^ hat mir den Dämpfer abgekauft und bei mir war noch ne menge Platz am Sattelrohr zum Reifen^^ also kanns an "dem" dämpfer nicht liegen


----------



## overslag (3. März 2010)

So ich werde mir nun für mein Canyon Torque 2009 eine truvativ shiftguide bestellen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich am tretlager dann spacer herausnehmen muss oder ob ich den shifguide einfach dazwischen klemmen kann, ohne veränderung der spacer.
Danke euch


----------



## PioneerPixel (3. März 2010)

Hi ich habe meinem Torque ES ebenfalls einen 222/70 Evolver ISX verpasst. 

Heute hatte ich leider zweimal nach nur 15 min fahren härterer Gangart mit viel genutztem Federweg Druckabfall von 160psi auf 100psi  dabei war die Zug- und alle Druckstufen komplett offen.
Beim 2ten Aufpumpen habe ich dann die Zug und Druckstufen etwas zugedreht. 
Ob das eine Rolle spielen kann ? 
Darauf hin bin ich dann aber nur noch ein mal kurz eine Abfahrt und anschließend direkt nach hause gefahren. Zu hause hatte ich dann keinen Druckabfall bzw. einen nur sehr geringen messen können.
Ich denke das Auf- und Abschrauben der Pumpe kann 5 - 10psi von 160psi ausmachen.

Schon vor ein paar Wochen ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Dämpfer die Hubstange voll öl schmiert. Das tat er anfangs noch nicht. 

Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt was ich tun soll?
Abwarten, zum Manitou Service oder gleich zum Tuning schicken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (3. März 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Hi ich habe meinem Torque ES ebenfalls einen 222/70 Evolver ISX verpasst.
> 
> Heute hatte ich leider zweimal nach nur 15 min fahren härterer Gangart mit viel genutztem Federweg Druckabfall von 160psi auf 100psi  dabei war die Zug- und alle Druckstufen komplett offen.
> Beim 2ten Aufpumpen habe ich dann die Zug und Druckstufen etwas zugedreht.
> ...


Im winter is sowas schwer zu sagen... Wenn du in der Garage aufpumps und dann ins kalte komms.. dann dauert es etwas und zack wird die luft kalt und druck fällt ab. Öl is relativ trocken war meiner nie. Aber wieviel Öl sifft der richtig? dann is es wohl nicht normal. ich würd noch en versuch starten. 

Hatte meinen alten monarch noch zum service geschickt weil ich hätte schwören können das der undicht ist. Aber die meinten alles ok. würd wohl an der wintertheorie liegen


----------



## PioneerPixel (3. März 2010)

Die Wintertheorie werde ich mal verfolgen - stimmt natürlich das die (Luft)Dämpfer bei mehr wie 10 Grad immer besser funktionieren. 

Die Hubstange ist immer leicht verölt nicht wirklich stark. 


Ich werde es erstmal im Auge behalten - danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2010)

Vorausgesetzt du hast den *Mindestdruck im Piggy* nicht unterschritten sollte dieser plötzliche Druckverlust nicht passieren. 

Hatte ich selbst bei Durchschlägen/Minustemperaturen nicht.

Mein Dämpfer ist auch immer schön ölig seit bald zwei Jahren, vielleicht sollte ich mal nachfüllen?


----------



## GerhardO (4. März 2010)

Meiner (Dämpfer!) war auch mal schöööön ölig... hat aber dann von selbst aufgehört - weil nix mehr da war zum öligwerden...  

Lass lieber mal nachsehen!

VG
G.


----------



## PioneerPixel (4. März 2010)

Ich hab ca 110 - 120psi im Piggy. Wo sollte ich den Dämpfer denn am besten untersuchen lassen ? Locale Dealer - Manitou Service oder direkte ein Tuning ?
Oder kann man sowas auch selbst machen ?


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (5. März 2010)

Hallo 
ich hab mal kurz ne andere Frage
das Torque Fr 7.0 hat ja ne Sun Ringle Demon Nabe hinten und vorne verbaut.
Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob hinten die 12x150mm oder 12X142mm verbaut ist?!? Ich hab es mal nachgemessen aber ich kam da auf 142 stimmt das? ich konnte nicht 100% genau messen da ich ja speichen und scheibenbremse nicht abgebaut hab und somit der Zollstock in der Luft hang.
Wenn hinten eine 142mm Nabe verbaut ist kann man dennoch 150mm reinbauen oder ist das zu eng

wär sehr dankbar über eure Antworten!


mfg Rob

PS: sry das ich auf die Fragen davor nicht eingehe aber mit Dämpfer und co hab ich recht wenig Ahnung...


----------



## loxa789 (5. März 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich hab mal kurz ne andere Frage
> das Torque Fr 7.0 hat ja ne Sun Ringle Demon Nabe hinten und vorne verbaut.
> Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob hinten die 12x150mm oder 12X142mm verbaut ist?!? Ich hab es mal nachgemessen aber ich kam da auf 142 stimmt das? ich konnte nicht 100% genau messen da ich ja speichen und scheibenbremse nicht abgebaut hab und somit der Zollstock in der Luft hang.
> ...



Ich habe auch ein Fr7 aber aus 2009 und ich habe nur 135mm ermittelt einer von uns beiden hat einen Fehler gemacht.
Habe den Abstand zwischen der Schwinge mit Hilfe einer Schiebelehre gemessen. 
lg Loxa789


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. März 2010)

also soweit ich weiß hab ich in meinen torque (2009) eine 12x150mm achse drinnen


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (5. März 2010)

loxa789 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Fr7 aber aus 2009 und ich habe nur 135mm ermittelt einer von uns beiden hat einen Fehler gemacht.
> Habe den Abstand zwischen der Schwinge mit Hilfe einer Schiebelehre gemessen.
> lg Loxa789


Ja gut dann muss es aber die 142mm Nabe sein weil wir haben doch die Narbe hier verbaut haben und die gibt es in 

(12x150mm)
(12X142mm)
den Ausführungen oder nicht? Weil wenn die Narbe reinpasst dann dürften wir ja keinen kleineren Abstand haben oder versteh ich das Falsch

mfg Rob


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. März 2010)

was zum Thema Na(R)be.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (5. März 2010)

.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (5. März 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> was zum Thema Na(R)be.



okay danke
aber jetzt muss ja trotzdem die 142 mm nabe reinpassen oder ist das einfach ne andere, oder gibt es die sun ringle demon auch in 135 ausführung?
gut dann dürfte ich bei meiner Laufradwahl vorne 20x110 und hinten 12x 135 nehmen die dürften ja dann passen  weil ich wollte mir die Quad dh laufradsatz hohlen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



die schauen bestimmt hammer zum schwarz, weiß Parts und rahmen 

mfg Rob


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. März 2010)

und sind scheiß schwer ich hab an meinem bike deetraks und die gibts nur in 12x135 und 12x150 also is der hinterbau für 150 mm naben


----------



## hopfer (5. März 2010)

es ist ne 150mm Achse drin aber der Hinterbau ist für 135mm Naben ausgelegt! 142mm also X-12 hatte Canyon letztes Jahr noch nicht verbaut!


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (5. März 2010)

okay danke schonmal 

aber ich bin jetzt noch verwirter als davor
was nehm ich jetzt für welche also welche passen rein 12x135mm oder 12x150mm?
ich versteh grad gar nix mehr...

mfg Rob


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (5. März 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> und sind scheiß schwer ich hab an meinem bike deetraks und die gibts nur in 12x135 und 12x150 also is der hinterbau für 150 mm naben


meinst du  mit dem scheiß schwer die Quad? weil die wiegen im Satz 2235gr wenn ich meine jetztigen zusammen rechne 
Satz Felgen Sun Ringle Equalizer : 1096g
Beide Narben zusammen: 623g

= 1719g ohne Speichen!
also unwessendlich mehr dafür auch DH Felgen die hoffentlich mehr aushalten als meine jetztigen

mfg Rob


----------



## wildchild (5. März 2010)

du musst 12x135mm Naben(Laufräder) kaufen^^
mfg
wildchild


----------



## leeresblatt (5. März 2010)

@Rob: du musst zwischen Nabenbreite und Achslänge unterscheiden, die Achse muss natürlich länger sein als die Nabe

Tipp: für ne 135er Narbe nimmst du einfach ein Skalpell und machst einen 135mm langen Schnitt


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. März 2010)

wie lang ist dann eine maxle axle für 12x150 naben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (5. März 2010)

so weit ich das weiß benutzt man entweder andere Steckachssyteme oder die 150er Maxle, wobei man dann schmale Ausfallende benötigt...
mfg


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (5. März 2010)

Also nehme ich jetzt 12x135mm.
aber wieso passt dann die Nabe bei uns rein oder ist das die 2010 und die 2009 Sun Ringle Demon gabs in 135mm?!?! 

mfg Rob


----------



## wildchild (5. März 2010)

anscheinend muss es dann ja wohl die Demon als 135mm Version gegegeben haben... Ich meine, Canyon macht ja keine verschiedenen Rahmen^^
mfg


----------



## leeresblatt (5. März 2010)

auf der Homepage von SunRingle gibts die Demon in 135 und 150mm. soweit ich weiss sind die 142er nur modifizierte 135er Naben.


----------



## overslag (6. März 2010)

Hey,
möchte an meinem torque fr 2009 keine Schaltung haben.
Fahre wieso nur bergab und benötige daher keine .
Ist es möglich, dort eine  e.thirteen - LG1+ Kettenführung  per   beigelegten iscg05 adapter zu montieren?
würde an der husselfelt natürlich das kleineste ritzel demontieren,   umwerfer und umwerferplatte weg.

Desweitern habe ich mir ein vivid 5.1 mit passenden 22,2 x8 mm buchsen
bestellt und der evolver fliegt raus.Im bikepark ist der evolver nur  schrott!
Habe Rahmengröße s aber der vivid müsste passen.
Fahrbericht folgt dann 

Gruss


----------



## -MIK- (6. März 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> Also nehme ich jetzt 12x135mm.
> aber wieso passt dann die Nabe bei uns rein oder ist das die 2010 und die 2009 Sun Ringle Demon gabs in 135mm?!?!
> 
> mfg Rob



Hast Du denn mal die jetzt verbaute Naben in der Breite gemessen? Gleiches mit der Achse, dann weißt doch schon bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (6. März 2010)

Ja stimmt schon
ich werd es nochmal genau nachmessen 
aber das dürfte schon hinhauen 

Danke für die Hilfe

jetzt hab ich wieder was dazu gelernt

mfg Rob


----------



## -MIK- (6. März 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich wieder was dazu gelernt



Wenn alles gut geht, hört das auch nie auf.  Mach auf jeden Fall mal Fotos wenn alles drin hängt, könnte mir die Felgen an meimem autoscooter blauen Torque FRX auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (6. März 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut geht, hört das auch nie auf.  Mach auf jeden Fall mal Fotos wenn alles drin hängt, könnte mir die Felgen an meimem autoscooter blauen Torque FRX auch gut vorstellen.


Ja werd ich aufjedenfall machen aber ich muss erstmal warten bis das Geld wieder flüssiger wird

mfg Rob

PS: an dem deinem Frx was hammer ausschaut könnte ich mir die auch super vorstellen 
die Mavic die sind silbern oder?


----------



## -MIK- (6. März 2010)

Jupp, die Mavics sind silber. Passt auch ganz gut rein so, wären sie schwarz, würds mir glaub ich net so gefallen.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (6. März 2010)

Ja ne schwarz könnte ich mir auch kaum vorstellen du hast ja eh die Blau -weiß kombi aber weiße wären find ich besser Silbernen sind ja auch ziemich weiß^^ aber richtiges Weiß wär besser
ja ich versteh eh nicht wieso die nicht gleich weiße Laufräder von Sun Ringle draufgemacht haben beim 7.0er, weil die Equalizer gibt es auch in weiß und da ich ja eh die schwarz - weiß kombi habe könnte ich mir das auch deutlich besser vorstellen als Schwarze, weil die zumal eh nicht zur Geltung kommen, denn der Mantel ist ja Schwarz und dann mit weißen Felgen ach das wär einfach nur Hammer

mfg Rob


----------



## wildchild (6. März 2010)

jop ich habe mir auch schon am Anfang überlegt die Deetraks gegen weiße ex721 zu tauschen, da ich nicht sooo viel gutes über die Deetraks erfahren habe. Aber ich bin eindeutug eines besseren belehrt worden: Die sind mega robust, haben auch schon einige verpatzte Landungen ausgehalten und sind selbst für Touren vom gewicht her noch gut zu gebrauchen. Das Design ist zwar nicht so auffallend wie bei den Demax, aber ich finde das dezente graffiti-Logo schön^^. Die Kommentare aus anderen Foren, von wegen die Deetraks naben wären nett so stabil wie die Krisium naben (das ist kein Witz, ich kann den Link suchen wenn interesse besteht) sind aus der Luft gegriffene, in keinster weise zu unterstützende (und tollerierende) Kommentare. mann mann mann, was die für einen Sch**** verzapfen.
Ich persönlich fände weiße Felgen und idealerweise auch farblich passende Hope 2 pro Naben am schwarzen torque fr auch ansprechend.
mfg


----------



## mas7erchief (6. März 2010)

Ich melde direkt mal Interesse an dem Link an


----------



## Köchert-Biker (6. März 2010)

Weiß jemand, ob man die Buchsen von einem Evolver ISX-6 aus einem Canyon Torque FR(2009) in das Canyon Torque ES(2010) mit einem Evolver ISX-6 einabuen kann? Haben also das Torque FR und ES das gleiche Buchsenmaß, wenn man ein Evolver einbauen möchte?

Grüße


----------



## wildchild (6. März 2010)

na dann hier der Link: http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?t=103039&page=2
und hier das Zitat: (Es geht um Sx Trail vs. Canyon torque)
"Es ist sicher klar, einen Platten kann jeder einfahren. Dass aber ein *schlecht arbeitender Hinterbau* sein übriges tut, sollt auch klar sein. Stempeln ist da eines. Zudem, derjenige von uns, der wie ein Panzer fährt, hatte keine Probs mit nem SX.
Thema Kettenführung, was hat der Umwerfer damit zu tun, wenn der unbelastete Teil der Kette den Hinterbau von unten kurz und klein haut? Im übrigen, die Antriebseinflüsse beim Hinterbaukonzept sind auch nicht zu vergessen.
*Der Schutz fürs Schaltauge*, wenn's krum ist, weiß man, wofür. Und so ein Schaltauge gibt es dann nicht überall zu kaufen. Bei Spezialiced gehören solche Sachen dazu.
Wegen Teilen, wenn mal alles alle ist, nutzt es auch nix, wenn man genug dabei hatte. Dann musst was kaufen. Und die Preise bzw. *Verfügbarkeit bei Formula sind schon ein Witz.* (ok, das stimmt)
*Mit den Laufrädern ist's so ein Ding. Anfang 08 waren die beim SX wohl nicht so gut aber da kann man überhaupt nicht mehr meckern. Die Deetracks, ich würd behaupten, meine Ksyrium vom Rennrad sind stabiler. Vor allem die Naben.*

Nun, letzten Endes ist die Meinung gefragt und so sieht es aus. Ich hab auch dran gedacht, ein Canyon zu kaufen. Auf den ersten Blick sicher ein tolles Angebot. Aber wenn man vergleichen kann und genauer schaut, dann sieht man schon einige *gravierende qualitative Unterschiede*. Und dann wird ein Canyon recht teuer, bis auf die Fox Gabel ist das 8.0 nicht so der Reißer. Ich bin froh, dass ich etwas draufgelegt habe.

Man kann auch alles nachkaufen aber wozu den Stress?"


----------



## Rines (6. März 2010)

Köchert-Biker schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob man die Buchsen von einem Evolver ISX-6 aus einem Canyon Torque FR(2009) in das Canyon Torque ES(2010) mit einem Evolver ISX-6 einabuen kann? Haben also das Torque FR und ES das gleiche Buchsenmaß, wenn man ein Evolver einbauen möchte?
> 
> Grüße



ja 22,3 x 8 oder 22,2 weiss net genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (6. März 2010)

@Köchert-Biker ja sind gleich! (22,2 mm)

Verkaufe zufällige gerade einen *Manitou Evolver ISX-6 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/253411/cat/19/date/1220379234
*


----------



## Köchert-Biker (6. März 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> ja 22,3 x 8 oder 22,2 weiss net genau...


danke dir, wichtig ist nur, dass ich die gleichen Buchsen verwendet werden.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2010)

Beachte: 
Buchsenbreite ist gleich, aber Rockshox und FOX sind halbzöllig und Manitou metrisch (12mm) im Durchmesser. 

@wildchild: der Link ist echt der Lacher  Plattfüsse am Kohlern! Wie hat er das geschafft? Das ist doch ein gepflasterter Weg mit ein paar verblockten Stellen. Abgesehen von denen kann man da mit Tork im Sitzen runter fahren...typischer Fall von Dummschwätzen in Foren.


----------



## wildchild (6. März 2010)

@cxfahrer
das selbe habe ich mir damals auch gedacht, dennoch war ich dann doch etwas iritiert, was die Deetraks betrifft.....
mfg


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (6. März 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fände weiße Felgen und idealerweise auch farblich passende Hope 2 pro Naben am schwarzen torque fr auch ansprechend.
> mfg


ja das stimmt das wär dann noch das i tüpfelchen, allerdings meine ich das der Laufradsatz so ausgestattet mehr als der quad Laufradsatz (270) kostet oder nicht?

mfg Rob


----------



## wildchild (6. März 2010)

nun ja, der Laufradsatz wäre schon um ca. 100-150 teurer, dafür aber qualitativ besser und leichter. Bsp: http://www.100prozentbike.de/produc....html&XTCsid=40db290fc4120267ef8736a05bf274cb
mfg
wildchild


----------



## mas7erchief (6. März 2010)

Würd bei chainreactioncycles gucken.
da kommste gut 100 euro günstiger weg als hier in deutschland was hope laufräder betrifft.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (6. März 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> nun ja, der Laufradsatz wäre schon um ca. 100-150 teurer, dafür aber qualitativ besser und leichter. Bsp: http://www.100prozentbike.de/produc....html&XTCsid=40db290fc4120267ef8736a05bf274cb
> mfg
> wildchild


Ja das stimmt das werde ich mir nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen
jetzt komm ich grad auf der Seite nicht klar da sind oben schon ein Laufradsatz angeben 
*Hope Pro 2 Disc  Laufradsatz mit SUN/NoTubes/MAVIC Felgen*
und unten kann ich dann nochmal den Laufradsatz verbessern?!?!? und dann muss ich nochmal extra zahlen? das heißt alle Teile die ich da aussuchen kann sind noch qualititativ hochwertiger als der oben gennante Laufradsatz? und was ist der unterschied zwichen für 12mm steckachse und umbau set auf x 12 heißt das wenn ich 10mm schnelllspanbner hätte könnte ich auf 12mm umrüsten


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2010)

X12 ist der neue 142mm Standard von Syntace, das ist aber erst an den 2010er Torques dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (6. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> X12 ist der neue 142mm Standard von Syntace, das ist aber erst an den 2010er Torques dran.


ahhh okay jetzt seh ichs grad 
http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1314
oh man das da jeder sein eigenes Zeug herstellt muss und das sowas nicht irgendwie mal genormt wird
könnte ich schon theoretisch mit einem Adapter von 12 mm auf 10 mm gehen oder? achja und was ist eig. das Maxle hinten ein schnellspanner oder eine steckachse? weil hier steht das es eine* Schnellspannachse / Steckachse *also was jetzt? beides? oh man ich kenn mich noch so wenig aus 

mfg Rob


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. März 2010)

es ist ne steckachse, die man ohne werkzeug wechseln kann. sie wird nach dem einschrauben mit nem klemmhebel wie beim schnellspanner fixiert.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2010)

Die Maxle ist eine Schraubsteckachse 12mm (am Torque 150mm lang, da die Ausfallenden so dick sind), die mit dem doofen Hebel arretiert wird. 
Du kannst da auch die Alutech (oder wars Nikolai?) Schraubachse reintun (wer hatte die nochmal?) - für die Naben ist 12mm Steckachse jedenfalls ein gängiger Standard.
War zu langsam...


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. März 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Bremsleitung am 2009er FR hinten innen verlegen.


Hast du zufällig mal ein Foto davon? Hatte mir das auch schon überlegt, war aber skeptisch, ob das nicht zu eng wird an der inneren Kante der Bremsaufnahme 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mach die Leitung an die Sitzstrebe mit Kabelbindern, das ist das einzig Richtige.


An einem Bild davon wäre ich auch interessiert...


EDIT:


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du kannst da auch die Alutech Schraubachse reintun (wer hatte die nochmal?) - für die Naben ist 12mm Steckachse jedenfalls ein gängiger Standard.


Also ich hab die von Nicolai, weil mir dieser abstehende Hebel tierisch auf die Nüsse ging. Bilder hier


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2010)

Zoom das Bild in der Galerie gross, ist zwar die falsche Seite, aber man siehts doch wenn man genau hinguckt.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (6. März 2010)

gut dann wär das schonmal geklärt 
dann heißt das das für die Syncross felgen 





die 10mmx135mm haben, müsste man einen adapter nehmen der von 12mm auf 10 mm geht oder geht das gar nicht?

mfg Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (6. März 2010)

müsste normal gehen, es gibt dazu reduzierhülsen


----------



## overslag (6. März 2010)

Schau mal nach Quad dh Laufrädern, die sind auch TOP und wiegen 2230gr. der satz


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. März 2010)

Wie wäre es damit?http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=amc&id=LAU&id2=HOP

Ich hab die mit 721 Felgen, gewichte in meinem Album.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (6. März 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Schau mal nach Quad dh Laufrädern, die sind auch TOP und wiegen 2230gr. der satz


wenn du die eine seite früher dich hier reingelesen hättest hättest du gesehen das ich genau die mir auch wahrscheinlich hohlen werde 
hast du die??! wenn ja was kannst du zur haltbarkeit und co. sagen?



mfg Rob


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (6. März 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit?http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=amc&id=LAU&id2=HOP
> 
> Ich hab die mit 721 Felgen, gewichte in meinem Album.


ja die schauen schonhammer aus keine Frage aber ich will weiße felgen

mfg Rob


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. März 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> was zum Thema Na(R)be.



warum ich die Bilder damals überhaupt gemacht habe, sieht man wenn man in dieses Bild mal ein bissl rein zoomt. Ich bin daraus auch nicht schlau geworden.


----------



## Köchert-Biker (7. März 2010)

Passt in das Torque ES 2010 eine 30,9mm Sattelstütze?

Gruß


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. März 2010)

Bei den FR Modellen ja. Dann müsste es bei den ES doch auch passen. (?)


----------



## Jogi (7. März 2010)

Köchert-Biker schrieb:


> Passt in das Torque ES 2010 eine 30,9mm Sattelstütze?
> 
> Gruß



ich weiß ja nicht, inwieweit der Rahmen geändert wurde gegenüber den 2009er Modellen. Bei meinem 2009er jedenfalls gehört ne 31,6er Stütze rein.
In den "Specs" der ES-Modelle steht der DM leider nicht mehr drin.
Evtl. würde ein Anruf in KO helfen.


----------



## martin! (8. März 2010)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann sind es in den ES die 31,6er.
bei den neuen rahmen sind aus gründen der gewichtsreduzierung dann die 30,9er drin.. 

zur sicherheit noch mal nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (8. März 2010)

martin! schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann sind es in den ES die 31,6er.
> bei den neuen rahmen sind aus gründen der gewichtsreduzierung dann die 30,9er drin..
> 
> zur sicherheit noch mal nachfragen



2010er Torque: 30,9
2009er Torque: 31,6

stimmt!

hab schon nachgefragt, will meine nerve am-sattelstütze ggf. fürs neue torque nutzen.


----------



## Mudge (8. März 2010)

Aha, Playzone sand blasted in L gibt wieder ab KW 17!


----------



## Köchert-Biker (8. März 2010)

Habe heute morgen bei Canyon angerufen. Das Torque ES 2010 hat auch 31,6mm.

Gruß


----------



## Jogi (8. März 2010)

Köchert-Biker schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen bei Canyon angerufen. Das Torque ES 2010 hat auch 31,6mm.
> 
> Gruß



hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn's anders gewesen wäre.


----------



## whigger (9. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,

weiß denn einer welches Settelklemmenmaß man für das neue Torque braucht? Ich hab Canyon schon angeschrieben, aber da sagte man mir ich solle eine Klemme für 30,9er Sattelstützen nehmen

Klasse Antwort, die mir nicht ein bisschen weiter hilft! Im Speziellen dreht es sich um eine Hope Klemme, die mit den Innenmaßen der Klemme selbst bemaßt ist. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich tippen, dass ich da eine 34,9er Klemme brauchen werde. Weiß es aber nicht. Im Notfall muss ich eben warten bis geliefert wird...


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. März 2010)

Guggst Du um den Post #486 herum. Hatte Anfang Feb. die gleiche Frage. 30,9mm ist richtig (Torque Dropzone...).
Die Joplin ist jedenfalls schon mal im Haus und an der heutigen Fuhre im Einsatz 

Aahh, Post geändert, Du wolltet ja das Klemmenmaß wissen...
Sorry. Bin jetzt wach.


----------



## leeresblatt (9. März 2010)

der will ja das Innenmaß von der Sattelklemme, nicht vom Sattelrohr. Aber wer außer Canyon wird das schon wissen, die neuen Torques müssen wahrscheinlich erst noch geschweißt werden.


----------



## whigger (10. März 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> der will ja das Innenmaß von der Sattelklemme, nicht vom Sattelrohr. Aber wer außer Canyon wird das schon wissen, die neuen Torques müssen wahrscheinlich erst noch geschweißt werden.



Ja, ich will das Klemmmaß (cool, drei m!). Die Klemmen von Hope sind nämlich mit dem Innenklemmmaß angegeben und ich schätze, dass ich dann die 34,9er Klemme brauche. Das Sitzrohe könnte doch ne Wandung von 2mm haben, dann würde es passen. Da muss ich aber wohl tatsächlich warten bis der große Karton kommt und dann mal die Schieblehre auspacken. Ich wollte halt die Teile die ich eh tauschen will gleich beim Auspacken und Aufbauen tauschen, damit ich später nicht den Dreck erst wieder abkratzen muss

Wenn schon ein Torque, dann soll es wenigstens ein bissel individuell sein. Ist ein klasse Bike, aber mir fehlt noch ein klein bissel Farbe


----------



## githriz (10. März 2010)

Das 2009er Torque FR hat leider wie auch das 2008er Nerve XC ein unübliches Klemmmass von 36mm. 
Würde die Rahmen imho aufwerten, wenn die jetzt 34,9 hätten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (10. März 2010)

das klemmmaß der neuen torques müsste man bei canyon doch nachmessen können. die haben da ja das dropzone in grau stehen. die rahmen müssten ja bis auf den lack alle gleich sein


----------



## Giant XTC (10. März 2010)

Servus, habe noch mal zwei Fragen zum Evolver.

Brauche ich fuer den Einbau in einen ES Rahmen noch weitere Teile? Bolzen? Schrauben?

Gibt es einen (deutlichen) Unterschied zwischen dem 08er und 09er ISX - 6?

Danke fuer die Info!


----------



## mas7erchief (10. März 2010)

Nein du brauchst keine weiteren Teile. Ich weiß nur nicht genau ob die alten Buchsen vom Monarch passen.
Zwischen 08er und 09er gibt es glaub ich keine Unterschiede.


----------



## whigger (10. März 2010)

Die alten Buchsen passen nicht, da müssen neue her. Ich frag nen Kumpel mal welche genau, denn der hat den Evolver letzte Woche eingebaut und gemeint, dass er auch neue Buchsen verbauen musst...


----------



## Giant XTC (10. März 2010)

Danke!

Die Info bez. der Buchsen wuerde mich noch sehr interessieren.


----------



## whigger (10. März 2010)

So, ich hab mal gefragt und erfahren, dass die Buchsen nen 8mm Innendurchmesser und 22mm Länge benötigen. Er hat sie wohl bei Bike Components gekauft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (10. März 2010)

Passende Buchsen hät ich noch hier liegen.
Wer welche brauchst soll sich einfach bei mir melden


----------



## Giant XTC (10. März 2010)

Alles klar, danke.

Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal nen Evolver besorgen


----------



## overslag (11. März 2010)

Hey,
kann mir jemand bitte die Setup Einstellungen für den Manitou Evolver schreiben??
Ich wiege 65 kg mit Ausrüstung.
Probiere die ganze Zeit an meinem Tourque fr 2009, jedoch finde ich nix passendes.

vielen dank


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. März 2010)

dann probier weiter! und nutz die suchfunktion.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (11. März 2010)

beginnst nen bisschen spät einzustellen oda!?


----------



## timothekid (11. März 2010)

Der hat das Rad ja erst seit ein paar Tagen


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2010)

Ein Evolver ist doch in max. 2 Minuten so grundeingestellt, dass man schon auf mind. 90% vom optimalen Setup ist 

Hier mal ein Pdf, das ein User erstellt hat, damit sollte es hoffentlich klappen!


----------



## Köchert-Biker (11. März 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Hey,
> kann mir jemand bitte die Setup Einstellungen für den Manitou Evolver schreiben??
> Ich wiege 65 kg mit Ausrüstung.
> Probiere die ganze Zeit an meinem Tourque fr 2009, jedoch finde ich nix passendes.
> ...



Ich habe gedacht der Rahmen hat nen Riss?


----------



## overslag (12. März 2010)

@ köchert biker, meiner hat ein riss an der Naht.
Meine freundin hat auch ein fr, mit einem evolver.
Also ich habe es schon nach der Tabelle eingestellt, jedoch kommt mir es so vor das der Dämpfer schon bei einem 1,50 meter drop durchschlägt.
Der Gummiring ist 2mm vor ende des Dämpferhubs.

Im piggy sind 90 psi und in der hauptkammer 95 psi, sogar mehr als im pdf genannt! Durschlagschutz auf 3 oder auch 4.

Ich habe schon alles im forum gelesen über den Evolver, jedoch haben 10 person bei gleichem gewicht unterschiedliche einstellungen.
ZB : 1 Person hat 170 psi und 180 psi, 2 Person hat gleiches Gewicht aber 120 psi und 130 psi.

Das sind relativ große Unterschiede???

Gruss


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. März 2010)

2 mm vor ende des dämpferhubs ist kein durchschlag. ich würde des effektives ausnutzen des federwegs nennen. bei mir ist das genauso. durchgeschlagen ist er mir aber noch nie. wenn ich die luft raus lasse, geht er weiter als die letzten 2 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2010)

Wenn bei einem 1,5m Drop ins _Flat_ 2 mm über sind, würde ich sagen passt doch. Dann wird deine Freundin ihn bei 2m Drop ins _Flat_ vielleicht grad zum Anschlag bringen....die ist aber mutig  


Ausserdem gibt es dafür ja auch noch die Highspeed Druckstufe, die man zudrehen kann (schwarzes Rädchen).

PS die Unterschiede ergeben sich aus Vorlieben, Unkenntnis und den unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten, die Druckstufe über die Kompressionskammer zu beeinflussen.


----------



## overslag (12. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn bei einem 1,5m Drop ins _Flat_ 2 mm über sind, würde ich sagen passt doch. Dann wird deine Freundin ihn bei 2m Drop ins _Flat_ vielleicht grad zum Anschlag bringen....die ist aber mutig
> 
> 
> Ausserdem gibt es dafür ja auch noch die Highspeed Druckstufe, die man zudrehen kann (schwarzes Rädchen).
> ...



Ganz ehrlich?
als ich den evolver gefahren bin, habe ich die high/low Druckstufe des öfteren geändert.
Habe nie einen unterschied gespürt


----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> als ich den evolver gefahren bin, habe ich die high/low Druckstufe des öfteren geändert.
> Habe nie einen unterschied gespürt



Je mehr Druck im Piggy, je mehr Unterschied. 
Wenn wenig Druck im Piggy, merkt man nichts.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> als ich den evolver gefahren bin, habe ich die high/low Druckstufe des öfteren geändert.
> Habe nie einen unterschied gespürt





cxfahrer schrieb:


> Je mehr Druck im Piggy, je mehr Unterschied.
> Wenn wenig Druck im Piggy, merkt man nichts.


Also ich habe auf dem Piggy kaum mehr als den Mindestdruck und selbst da merke ich einen Unterschied. Einfach nur vom Draufsitzen merkt man da natürlich nix! Beim Fahren/Springen/Dropen allerdings sehrwohl.


----------



## Mtbcube (12. März 2010)

Gibt es bei canyon auch einen schlussverkauf, also das die bikes reduziert werden am ende der saison?


----------



## whigger (12. März 2010)

Ja, war letztes Jahr Ende September der Fall. Das ganze nennt sich dann Canyon Sparbuch Aktion. Da gab es schon ziemlich Rabatt auf einige Bikes. Ist aber natürlich ungewiss ob es wieder so sein wird und welche Bikes dann tatsächlich rabattiert sind.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. März 2010)

es gibt auch jetzt schon/noch reduzierte angebote im outlet-bereich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2010)

Für alle, die vorne etwas mehr Federweg bzw. wie ich mehr Einbauhöhe haben wollen und die eine RS Lyrik fahren: Euch kann geholfen werden! 





Auf dem Bild zu sehen: Lyrik U-Turn 160 umgebaut auf Coil 180.

Kann aber leider nicht so bleiben, da die Dämpfung das auf Dauer nicht mitmacht. Wird dann wohl letztendlich auf 175-130mm U-Turn rauslaufen (ja, auch das geht! ). Infos dazu hier.


----------



## mas7erchief (12. März 2010)

Schickschick...
Mal ne Frage an die Federungsexperten...geht sowas bei der Fox 36 Van auch irgendwie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (13. März 2010)

Für die Leute die ne Schaltbare Kettenführung haben möchten.
An der Shiftguide was wegflexen dann klappt das auch.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. März 2010)

ach... erzähl uns was neues...


----------



## wildchild (13. März 2010)

@mas7erchief
dazu kann ich dir lediglich diesen Link zu einem Bild vo einer älteren Fox 36 Talas geben: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/4380980792_852bdaa738_o.jpg
ob das jedoch mit der aktuellen oder gar der Van geht kann ich dir nicht sagen. Da müsstest du mal hier weiterlesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=447795 .Ich glaube, dass ich da irgendetwas dazu gelese habe.


----------



## timothekid (13. März 2010)

Wird ja ständig nach gefragt ob das klappt etc.
da wollt ich einfach mal ein Bild hinzufügen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. März 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> @mas7erchief
> dazu kann ich dir lediglich diesen Link zu einem Bild vo einer älteren Fox 36 Talas geben: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/4380980792_852bdaa738_o.jpg
> ob das jedoch mit der aktuellen oder gar der Van geht kann ich dir nicht sagen. Da müsstest du mal hier weiterlesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=447795 .Ich glaube, dass ich da irgendetwas dazu gelese habe.


Das ist keine ältere 36, sondern wohl ein Prototyp der neuen 180er (soll vermutlich beim Sea Otter Festival vorgestellt werden). Und im Totem U-Turn Thread steht nichts von einer Van.

Man müsste einfach mal eine Explosionszeichnung von einer Van oder die zerlegten Einzelteile als Foto haben, dann könnte man weiter überlegen...


----------



## wildchild (13. März 2010)

achso, falsch gedacht...
Dennoch könnte ich nach wie vor schwören, dass ich im dem Thread irgendwo einen Frage bezüglich dem Traveln der 36 Van gelesen habe... aber ich lasse ich auch gerne eines besseren belehren, außerdem war es nur ne Vermutung^^
Aber dennoch: Ist es denn zumindestens theoretisch möglich die Van auf 180mm zu traveln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. März 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> achso, falsch gedacht...
> Dennoch könnte ich nach wie vor schwören, dass ich im dem Thread irgendwo einen Frage bezüglich dem Traveln der 36 Van gelesen habe... aber ich lasse ich auch gerne eines besseren belehren, außerdem war es nur ne Vermutung^^
> Aber dennoch: Ist es denn zumindestens theoretisch möglich die Van auf 180mm zu traveln?


Dass jemand gefragt hat kann sein, aber jedenfalls wurde nichts zu Ideen eines 36 Van Umbaus dort geschrieben. Und wenn doch hätte ich denjenigen aufs übelste angepisst, da das dort sowas von off-topic gewesen wäre 

Ich sags mal so... wenn es einfach möglich wäre, w+rden schon zahllose Gabeln so herumfahren! Also vermute ich, dass es nicht geht. Aber ohne Infos zu Sachen wie Standrohrlänge, Überlappung der Standrohre mit den Laufbuchsen, max. Hub des Dämpfungskobens, max. Hub der Feder, ... kann man da eh nichts vernünftiges zu sagen.


----------



## maddin80 (14. März 2010)

Moin Zusammen!
Habe den Thread und den Vorgänger schon durchsucht, leider nicht gefunden, was mir helfen würde! Ich brauch die Drehmomente für die Lagerschrauben des Hinterbaus oder noch besser, eine komplette Auflistung der Drehmomente fürs Torque FR 8.0 2008. Die Anleitung enthält keine Angaben zu den Hinterbau-Drehmomenten. Brauche die Drehmomente zwecks Frühjahrsputz.

Gruß


----------



## kNiRpS (14. März 2010)

canyon anrufen


----------



## maddin80 (14. März 2010)

Hahahaa, heute ist Sonntag! Da ich das heute machen wollte und nicht erst die Woche, frage ich hier nach! Aber "Danke" für die extrem hilfreiche Antwort!


----------



## proceed (14. März 2010)

So, hier jetzt mal Fotos von meinem neuen Schätzchen,

Kommentare, Verbesserungen erwünscht.

Die Bremse besteht aus Juicy 7 mit Straitline Hebeln und Code Bremssätteln.


----------



## wildchild (14. März 2010)

Verbesserungsvorschlag: Ganz klar, schmeiss den Monarch raus und kauf dir nen gescheiten Dämpfer. Ansonsten echt schick
Wie kommst du denn mit der Marzocchi klar?
mfg


----------



## proceed (14. März 2010)

also ehrlich gesagt ist das bike erst heute fertig geworden und außer der treppe im treppenhaus bin ich noch nichts gefahren.
der dämpfer steht aber ganz klar unter beobachtung und wenn er nicht passt, kommt er weg, das steht schon fest.
also so von der geometrie beim ersten rumrollen passt die 66 (180mm) super. und ansprechverhalten ist eh top. gut sie wiegt 3kg, aber was solls


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. März 2010)

versteh nicht so ganz, wieso du dir ein torque es gekauft hast und die jetzt das gewicht der gabel egal ist... wieso nicht gleich ein fr?


----------



## Rines (15. März 2010)

proceed schrieb:


>



gibs diese befestigung der Bremse / Trigger auch für die Formula.. sieht echt geil aus. 
Kenns nur von der XX gruppe. aber hab auch was anderes gesehn aber da waren keine genauen angaben dabei, hat vll schon einer sowas. mfg


----------



## Deleted 118538 (15. März 2010)

die matchmaker gibts auch für formula iwas hab ich auch gehört dass trickstuff sowas für shimano entwickelt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (15. März 2010)

Für die Oro hab ich die Matchmaker schon mal gesehen, für die The One leider noch nicht.


----------



## kNiRpS (15. März 2010)

@ maddin: war auch nicht ernst gemeint! 

@mettwurst: das FR 2009 gibts nichtmehr in größe M. vielleicht deswegen


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (15. März 2010)

proceed schrieb:


> So, hier jetzt mal Fotos von meinem neuen Schätzchen,
> 
> Kommentare, Verbesserungen erwünscht.



-> Kettenstrebenschutz an beiden Streben anbringen


----------



## Deleted 118538 (15. März 2010)

verdammt an alle die es noch nicht wissen an Torques mit Husselfelt passt keine ISCG 05 Kettenführung nur eine BB-Mount passt


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. März 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> @ maddin: war auch nicht ernst gemeint!
> 
> @mettwurst: das FR 2009 gibts nichtmehr in größe M. vielleicht deswegen



sorry, hab mich im baujahr geirrt. trotzdem hätte ich dann eher zum dropzone o.ä. gegriffen.


----------



## proceed (15. März 2010)

Kettenstrubenschutz und auch an der Sitzstrebe kjommt auf jeden Fall vor den ersten Ausfahrten ran, das ist klar. Hab nur grade noch nix dafür bzw. noch keine Lust gehabt


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2010)

proceed schrieb:


> also so von der geometrie beim ersten rumrollen passt die 66 (180mm) super. und ansprechverhalten ist eh top. gut sie wiegt 3kg, aber was solls


Ich bin heute auch mal mit der 180er Domain unterwegs gewesen, zwar leider mit zu harter Feder, aber trotzdem fand ich es sehr gut  Die Agilität und Wendigkeit war vom subjektiven Gefühl her weitestgehend uneingeschränkt, dafür fand ich das Rad kontrollierbarer und ruhiger im groben Geläuf. Auch beim Drücken in Kurven fühlte es sich besser an, ich konnte leichter Druck auf die Front geben, ohne dass das Vorderrad zum Einklappen neigte, das Verhältnis zwischen vorne und hinten passt irgendwie besser. Das Einlenkverhalten ändert sich etwas, was ich aber nicht negativ fand. Außerdem geht das Vorderrad leichter in die Luft, das hat auch was für sich 
Ich bin zwar nur 1 Berg (knapp 400Hm) gefahren, würde aber sagen, dass das mit der 180er Gabel insg. echt gut geht! Ich bin bergauf Forstwege mit mäßiger Steigung gefahren, bei steilen Trails wirds sicher anstrengend, aber sowas fahre ich selten bergauf 

Aber so schön sich eine 180er Gabel im Torque auch fährt - eine 66 mit über 3kg wäre mir das absolut nicht wert! Ich habe vor einiger Zeit im Laden eine gewogen => knapp 3,2kg  und dann dankend abgelehnt...


Mal noch etwas anderes, ich kopiere dazu gerade mal eine Antwort aus der Galerie hierher:


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bremsleitung: ist nicht schön so, aber innen (so hatte ich meins damals von Canyon bekommen) spannt sie oder schleift *fast* an der Scheibe - und aussen ist ja wohl bei einem Enduro total bekloppt (so oft wie ich mit der maxle wo hängenbleibe lebt die Leitung da nicht lang).


Ich habe bei mir die Bremsleitung jetzt einfach nach innen verlegt (selber Winkel wie original) und das passt einwandfrei!  Der Platz zur Scheibe ist völlig ausreichend und die Leitungsschleife bewegt sich beim Einfedern quasi gar nicht.


----------



## Tim777 (16. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mal noch etwas anderes, ich kopiere dazu gerade mal eine Antwort aus der Galerie hierher:
> Ich habe bei mir die Bremsleitung jetzt einfach nach innen verlegt (selber Winkel wie original) und das passt einwandfrei!  Der Platz zur Scheibe ist völlig ausreichend und die Leitungsschleife bewegt sich beim Einfedern quasi gar nicht.



Hast Du davon mal ein Bild? (kann mir das mit der Schleife von unten nicht vorstellen, wenn es innen verlegt ist)

Werde bei mir die Bremsleitung hinten jetzt an der oberen Hinterbau-Strebe entlangführen und dann von oben und innen an den Bremssattlel anschließen. Dazu brauche ich aber die Bremsleitung natürlich nicht mehr so lang wie bei der Schleife von unten und außen. D.h. ich muss sie kürzen, weiß aber nicht wie das geht (Formula "The One" 2009). Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## wildchild (16. März 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich der Maxle Steckachse:
Wäre es denn nicht möglich einfach den Hebel, der auf der Gegenüberliegenden Seite mit dem Schraubgewinde fixiert ist zu entfernen, wenn die Achse fest angezogen ist? Ich habe das mal bei der Reiningung so gemacht und konnte (obwohl ich jetzt nicht damit gefahren bin, weil ich nicht wusste, ob man da etwas kaputtmanchen kann) keine Probleme feststellen... 
ansonsten, wo bekommt man denn eigendlich die Nicolai Steckachse her und wie viel kostet diese?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Hast Du davon mal ein Bild? (kann mir das mit der Schleife von unten nicht vorstellen, wenn es innen verlegt ist)


Hab grad mal schnell 2 gemacht, die Qualität ist entsprechend dem Licht im Keller, aber man sieht ja alles 









Ein Scheuer-Schutz-Aufkleber kommt noch dran, habe das ja erstmal nur ausprobiert.




wildchild schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich der Maxle Steckachse:
> Wäre es denn nicht möglich einfach den Hebel, der auf der Gegenüberliegenden Seite mit dem Schraubgewinde fixiert ist zu entfernen, wenn die Achse fest angezogen ist? Ich habe das mal bei der Reiningung so gemacht und konnte (obwohl ich jetzt nicht damit gefahren bin, weil ich nicht wusste, ob man da etwas kaputtmanchen kann) keine Probleme feststellen...
> ansonsten, wo bekommt man denn eigendlich die Nicolai Steckachse her und wie viel kostet diese?


Entschuldige die Umgangsform, aber... schei$$ auf die Maxle!!  Kauf die Nicolai Achse und freu dich drüber, dass du den "Beiwagen" los bist. Die Achse kostet 35 und ist (logischerweise ) bei allen authorisierten Nicolai Händlern zu bekommen. Ich habe meine beim Guru (Master of Wurzelpassage) gekauft. Das ist allerdings ein Laden, kein Onlineshop...


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. März 2010)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Entschuldige die Umgangsform, aber... schei$$ auf die Maxle!!  Kauf die Nicolai Achse und freu dich drÃ¼ber, dass du den "Beiwagen" los bist. Die Achse kostet 35â¬ und ist (logischerweise ) bei allen authorisierten Nicolai HÃ¤ndlern zu bekommen. Ich habe meine beim Guru (Master of Wurzelpassage) gekauft. Das ist allerdings ein Laden, kein Onlineshop...



ich habe meine direkt bei Nicolai geordert!
Einfach Klasse die Achse


----------



## proceed (16. März 2010)

> Aber so schön sich eine 180er Gabel im Torque auch fährt - eine 66 mit über 3kg wäre mir das absolut nicht wert! Ich habe vor einiger Zeit im Laden eine gewogen => knapp 3,2kg  und dann dankend abgelehnt...



Aber die Performance ist einfach ein Traum, dafür trete ich auch die 500g mehr den Berg hoch....


----------



## wildchild (16. März 2010)

Werde dann wohl im Laufe des Frühjahrs auf die Nicolai umsteigen.
Spätestens dann werde ich wohl auch die Bremsleitung nach innen verlegen müssen. Denkst du, dass diese auch ohne zusätzliche Befestigung(sprich dünner Kabelbinder) hält, ohne dass sie beim einfedern, bzw. bei Erschütterungen in die Bremsschreibe gerät und "geschreddert" wird?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2010)

proceed schrieb:


> Aber die Performance ist einfach ein Traum, dafür trete ich auch die 500g mehr den Berg hoch....


Ja, die alten Zocchis gehen echt schon sehr gut. Aber wesentlich besser als eine getunte und perfekt abgestimmte Lyrik kann auch eine solche Gabel nicht gehen  Und mir ginge es auch eher um die Gewichtsverteilung am Bike. Bei einem 17kg Hobel ist so eine Gabel was anderes. Aber ich will dir hier nichts schlecht reden! Nicht, dass du das denkst... 




wildchild schrieb:


> Denkst du, dass diese auch ohne zusätzliche Befestigung(sprich dünner Kabelbinder) hält, ohne dass sie beim einfedern, bzw. bei Erschütterungen in die Bremsschreibe gerät und "geschreddert" wird?


Ich habe jetzt (wie man sieht) keinen Kabelbinder dran. Ich bin mit recht wenig Luft auf dem Dämpfer die Straße entlang gerollt und habe den Hinterbau fast bis zum Maximum durchgefedert, dabei kann man recht gut nach unten zwischen Bremsscheibe und Hinterbau kucken - die Leitung bewegt sich keinen Millimeter in Richtung der Scheibe. Von daher denke ich, dass das unproblematisch ist. Ich werde die Sache natürlich beobachten und wenn sich die Leitung doch noch irgendwie zu weit der Scheibe nähern sollte, kommt ein Kabelbinder oder ein Klebesockel hinten direkt vorm Lager zum Einsatz. Da die Leitung aber (wenn überhaupt) eh nur leicht an der Scheibe streifen würde und nicht dagegen gedrückt würde, glaube ich sogar, dass minimaler, kurzzeitiger Kontakt nicht wirklich gefährlich wäre.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. März 2010)

Das mit der Bremsleitung innen war original bei Canyon anfangs VOR dem Satteladapter -und dort knickt die Leitung dann beim völligen AUSFEDERN Richtung Scheibe, wenn sie so verlegt ist, dass sie an der Schelle beim  EINFEDERN nicht spannt. Bzw. es gibt genau eine Position dann, wo es passt. In der Mountainbike (Bike?) war da mal das Ergebnis von zu sehen. 
Also unbedingt beide Endpositionen checken!

Wenn man oben an der Strebe lang  legt, hat man diese Sorgen nicht und wenn man es richtig macht, braucht man da auch nix kürzen. Zumindest ich nicht, vielleicht sind die Bremsleitungen ja nach gusto des Technikers unterschiedlich lang...

Hat jemand eine Idee wo man kleine O-Ringe für DOT4/5.1 herbekommt?


PS mit deiner Nicolai Achse, wie sicherst du die denn gegen lockern? Loctite? Und womit machst du die unterwegs auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (16. März 2010)

> Ja, die alten Zocchis gehen echt schon sehr gut. Aber wesentlich besser als eine getunte und perfekt abgestimmte Lyrik kann auch eine solche Gabel nicht gehen  Und mir ginge es auch eher um die Gewichtsverteilung am Bike. Bei einem 17kg Hobel ist so eine Gabel was anderes. Aber ich will dir hier nichts schlecht reden! Nicht, dass du das denkst...



Die 66 hatte ich halt schon von meinem Gambler und ich wollte eben nicht endlos Geld in das neue Bike stecken. Irgendwann kommt wohl schon ne Lyrik ran. Aber jetzt erstmal das ganze im Gelände gescheit testen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also unbedingt beide Endpositionen checken!


Ja, werde ich noch tun. Aber wie gesagt, bei ~80% Federwegsausnutzung bewegt sich so absolut gar nichts 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> mit deiner Nicolai Achse, wie sicherst du die denn gegen lockern? Loctite? Und womit machst du die unterwegs auf?


Durch ordentliches Festziehen  (Drehmoment habe ich nicht gecheckt, einfach nach Gefühl). Habe anfangs regelmäßig kontrolliert, ob sie auch fest bleibt, bisher alles i. O.!
Werkzeugaufnahme ist ein 6er Inbus bzw. "irgendein" Aussensechskant. Ich bin eh nie ohne Tool unterwegs, von daher stört mich das nicht.


----------



## Flink (16. März 2010)

also ist das torque von 09 mit den 170mm hinten mit einer 180er gabel vorne weitaus besser? schreibt mal mehr erfahrungsberichte! das interessiert mich brennend


----------



## wildchild (16. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn man oben an der Strebe lang  legt, hat man diese Sorgen nicht und wenn man es richtig macht, braucht man da auch nix kürzen.



muss man danach die Bremse entlüften, oder passiert da nix wenn man das Bremskabel leicht vom Bremssattel löst?
mfg


----------



## Deleted 118538 (16. März 2010)

ich hab diese oring dinger da für formula bei crc gesehen schau halt mal nach obs die dort noch für andere sachen gibt


----------



## proceed (16. März 2010)

> also ist das torque von 09 mit den 170mm hinten mit einer 180er gabel vorne weitaus besser? schreibt mal mehr erfahrungsberichte! das interessiert mich brennend



Na meins ist zwar ein 09er Rahmen, aber nur mit 160mm, wobei ich das, falls ich nen neuen Dämpfer kaufe, erweitere, indem ich nen 222mm mit 70mm Hub einbaue.

Aber ich glaub die Gabel kann was, werde berichten, sobald ich am Wochenende damit im Gelände war.


----------



## Tim777 (16. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hab grad mal schnell 2 gemacht, die Qualität ist entsprechend dem Licht im Keller, aber man sieht ja alles
> 
> Ein Scheuer-Schutz-Aufkleber kommt noch dran, habe das ja erstmal nur ausprobiert.



Danke für die Bilder, Tim

@cxfahrer: Hast Du auch ein Bild von Deiner hinteren Bremszugverlegung? Könnte mir hilfreich sein.


----------



## mas7erchief (17. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Entschuldige die Umgangsform, aber... schei$$ auf die Maxle!!  Kauf die Nicolai Achse und freu dich drüber, dass du den "Beiwagen" los bist. Die Achse kostet 35 und ist (logischerweise ) bei allen authorisierten Nicolai Händlern zu bekommen. Ich habe meine beim Guru (Master of Wurzelpassage) gekauft. Das ist allerdings ein Laden, kein Onlineshop...


 

was war der genaue Grund warum du die Maxle aus deinem Rad verbannt hast?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. März 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder, Tim
> 
> @cxfahrer: Hast Du auch ein Bild von Deiner hinteren Bremszugverlegung? Könnte mir hilfreich sein.



Ich hatte in der Galerie mal ein Bild, wo man es erkennt. 
Einfach die Verschraubung am Sattel leicht lösen, bis man sie drehen kann, dann muss man nicht entlüften. 
Dann die Sitzstrebe obendrauf hoch und einen schönen Bogen zur ersten Befestigungsmöglichkeit am Unterrohr, das ist eigentlihc symmetrisch zum Schaltzug auf der anderen Seite. Was ist daran schwierig?

Die Maxle hinten ist dann doof, wenn man enge felsige Trials fährt, ständig bleibt man hängen (wie vorne ja auch). Sonst ist s egal.

Was die 180er Gabel aangeht, smubob hat eigentlich alles dazu geschrieben. und wenn selbst lutz2000 eine Totem im Torque harmonischer findet...ich selber finde es vor allem wegen dem flacheren Lenkwinkel ideal, die 2cm Federweg mehr brauche ich als fast Frührentner nicht so dringend. Hat sich auf LaPlama auf dem üblen Gerumpel vom Torre del Time aber schon bewährt!


----------



## mas7erchief (17. März 2010)

Also bei mir funktioniert dei Maxle bisher hinten ganz gut. Hängen geblieben bin ich auch noch nirgends. Aber gut zu wissen das es ne brauchbare Alternative gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (17. März 2010)

@ cxfahrer: Danke für Deine Infos, das Bild habe ich auch gefunden (ich wußte, dass ich es schon mal gesehen hatte, nur wußte ich nicht mehr wo). 

Ich fragte deshalb, weil ich das kürzen der Bremsleitung evtl. umgehen wollte und dachte, du hättest vllt. ein Trick. Habe jetzt auf dem Bild alles gesehen, was ich wollte und werde mich demnächst mal dranmachen.

 Nochmal, danke.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## proceed (17. März 2010)

Hallo,
weiß zufällig jemand, ob ein Fox DHX 5 Air in das Torque ES von 2009 in Größe M reingeht?
Hab jetzt gelesen, das der Ausgleichsbehälter am Dämpfer recht groß sein soll.

Vielen Dank


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> was war der genaue Grund warum du die Maxle aus deinem Rad verbannt hast?


Mich hat der Hebel genervt, weil er einfach VIEL zu weit absteht und in keine sinnvolle Position gestellt werden kann. Ich kann sowas absolut nicht leiden! Schnellspannhebel müssen (egal von welchem System) eng am Rahmen bzw. der Gabel anliegen. Ich bin zwar beim Fahren nie richtig böse damit hängen geblieben aber andauernd leicht angeeckt oder ich habe den Hebel verdreht. Mich nervt sowas, da das für mich einfach eine unsaubere Lösung ist. Einfach eine leichte Schraubachse (wiegt kaum mehr als die Hälfte) mit Mini-Multi-Tool kompatibler Werkzeugaufnahme (6mm Inbus) finde ich da echt perfekt 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> ich selber finde es vor allem wegen dem flacheren Lenkwinkel ideal, die 2cm Federweg mehr brauche ich als fast Frührentner nicht so dringend.


Genau so ist es bei mir auch, und das obwohl ich schon seit 10 Jahren Semi-Frührentner bin.  Ich würde höchstens noch die höhere Steifigkeit einer Totem als Argument sehen für Sachen wie die teilweise sehr ausgewaschenen Strecke in Portes du Soleil - das wäre für mich momentan eigentlich noch das einzige Argument für eine neue Gabel. Die Lyrik funktioniert halt einfach göttlich  Ich müsste echt :kotz: wenn die Solo Air (einzige Totem, die in Frage käme) dann nicht mindestens genau so gut gehen würde.


----------



## Flink (17. März 2010)

klingt alles sehr fein! bekomme nun auch einen spacer gedreht um die domain auf 180mm zu bauen ich freu mich schon!!!

was für lenker fahrt ihr denn jetzt? eher weniger rise oder? mit den 160mm im torque finde ich pers. 40mm angenehmer als 20mm rise. mit der dann folgenden front bin ich mal gespannt was mit besser passt...

gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2010)

Flink schrieb:


> was für lenker fahrt ihr denn jetzt? eher weniger rise oder? mit den 160mm im torque finde ich pers. 40mm angenehmer als 20mm rise. mit der dann folgenden front bin ich mal gespannt was mit besser passt...


Ich hatte zuerst auch einen flacheren Lenker im Hinterkopf. Ich hatte bisher 10mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau, bei der Testrunde mit der Domain hatte ich nur noch 5mm drunter und das fühlte sich bergauf wie bergab gut an. Die Front wäre dann mit der 175er Lyrik und 5mm Spacer nur 1cm höher als vorher, ich denke das geht i. O.!
Meine Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi: Thomson Elite X4 50mm, Reverse DH Race 710mm 1,5" rise


----------



## PioneerPixel (17. März 2010)

Hey Torque Fahrer,

ich grübel gerade über eine KeFü an meinem Torque ES. Kann ich dabei einfach das Deore XT Innenlager beibehalten und die  44/32/22 Kettenblätter durch Bashguard/36/24 ersetzen und eine KeFü montieren und welche Kefü eignet sich hier am besten. Oder muss dazu mehr ersetzt werden ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. März 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Kann ich dabei einfach das Deore XT Innenlager beibehalten und die  44/32/22 Kettenblätter durch Bashguard/36/24 ersetzen


Ja. 36/22 geht auch!




PioneerPixel schrieb:


> welche Kefü eignet sich hier am besten.


Meine Meinung: Blackspire Stinger ISCG05




PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Oder muss dazu mehr ersetzt werden ?


Jein. Es muss ein zusätzlicher Spacer von 1,5mm unter die antriebsseitige Lagerschale und man muss ein kleines Stück am Umwerferadapter bzw. am ICSG-Adapter wegfeilen. Mehr dazu hier.


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. März 2010)

Cool danke da kann ich mich einlesen


----------



## RaceFace89 (20. März 2010)

es wird langsam...





DT-Swiss EX500 auf Hope Pro II (DT-Swiss Champion 2.0, schwarz / DT-Swiss Alu Nippel, rot)
Crank Brothers Joplin Lever 4
e-13 Supercharger
Shimano XT E-Type
Rock Shox Vivid 400er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (20. März 2010)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> Crank Brothers Joplin Lever 4



Du wirst die Remote-Funktion vermissen. Garantiert.

Fahre eine KS 900 ohne Remote und Ärger mich auf jedem Trail, den ich
nicht wie meine Westentasche kenne (und das sind die meisten),
dass ich entweder anhalten oder mit hohem Sattel weiterbiken muss.
Und der Kollege nimmt keine Hand vom Lenker, bedient den Remote
und den Sattel im Flow runter.
Fazit: Nie wieder ohne Remote. Es sei denn, Du bist ein Einhand-Downhiller.
Soll's ja auch geben


----------



## proceed (20. März 2010)

Hallo,
weiß zufällig jemand, ob in ein Torque ES in Größe M von 2009 ein Stahfederdämpfer reingeht? Zum Bsp. ein Vivid? Und geht dann auch 222mm und 70mm Hub?

Hatte grade die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Monarch und das Ding ist wirklich so schlecht, wie alle schreiben, also dass Canyon sowas verbaut...

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## kNiRpS (20. März 2010)

@proceed: zu allem gefragten: jap!  DHX 5.0 passt rein, dann sollte der Vivid eigentlich auch gehn.


----------



## proceed (20. März 2010)

hi,

vielen dank für die antwort, dann werd ich demnächst mal einen kaufen .-)


----------



## Jogi (20. März 2010)

hier ein DHX5 im T-ES Gr. M:






Naja, sooo schlecht ist der Monarch jetzt auch wieder nicht, halt ein bissel träge. 
Hab im Moment nen Evolver drin, der kommt einem Coil-Dämfer schon recht nahe.
Allerdings wippt er mächtig, wenn ich bergauf im Wiegetritt ordentlich reinstampfe.
Das hat der Monarch nicht gemacht, der DHX schon auch, aber nicht so arg.

Den Gewichtsunterschied zw. Monarch und DHX-Coil solltest du viell. noch wissen:
Monarch: ca. 250 g / DHX: ca. 880 g (mit 350er Feder)


----------



## proceed (21. März 2010)

Ja das mit dem Gewicht ist klar, aber der Monach ist echt komisch, also ich bin mit ca. 40% sag gefahren und dann hat der Dämpfer auf kleine Unebenheiten trotzdem fast gar nicht reagiert. Und in schnellen Abfahrten ist er auch echt hoppelig.

Ist das echt ein Rahmen Größe M? Bei mir komms mir vor als wäre da weniger Platz. Und das ist jetzt einer 222mm/70mm? Das Torque hat damit dann ca 175mm Federweg, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (21. März 2010)

Hier ist sogar ein Torque ES in Größe S mit nem DHX5.
Da passt er wirklich gerade noch so rein.


----------



## proceed (21. März 2010)

ja genial, dann steht dem also nichts mehr im wege.
und die dämüder sind 222/70?
merkt man da das plus an federweg`?


----------



## mas7erchief (21. März 2010)

Jop ist 222/70. Is nich mein Rad...Ob man die 1,5 cm direkt Spürbar merkt weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube man merkt eher den Unterschied zwischen der Monarch-Krücke und nem gut funktionierenden Dämpfer....


----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. März 2010)

an alle die es wissen wollen:
eine Fox 36 kann man nicht auf 180mm aufrüsten auch nicht in zukunft (andere krone und andere kartusche die nicht mit den 36 kronen kompatibel sind)

hier kam ja mal die frage auf...


----------



## wildchild (22. März 2010)

So
Ich habe vor ca. einer halben Stunde den Steuersatz meines Torque fr 8.0 2009 gewartet und komplett neu eingefettet.
Ich hatte bereits davor ein relativ lautes Knacken, wenn ich die Vorderradbremse gezogen habe und dann das Rad mit etwas Kraft nach vorne (in Bremsrichtung) gedrückt habe oder wenn ich etwas "härter" gebremst habe und dachte daher, dass es am Steuersatz, bzw. an dessen Einstellung liegt.
Gut gut so weit. Also alles ausgebaut, gereinigt und wieder eingebaut und die Verstellschraube für das Lagerspiel relativ fest agezogen und getestet. Und siehe da, das selbe Problem ist immer noch vorhanden... Nja, dachte ich mir, versuch ich dann mal ein paar andere Einstellungen und habe daher die Schraube immer in viertel Umdrehungen lockerer gedreht, bis ich nach ca. 10 mal keine Lust mehr hatte, da es einfach sinnlos war....
Liegt das Problem denn wirklich am Steuersatz oder an der bereits bekannten knackenden Gabelkrone der Fox? Oder etwa an der Bremse?? Ich bin ratlos
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. März 2010)

nen freund von mir hatte das auch an seinem lapierre spicy und bei ihm kam es von der gabelkorne der Van


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. März 2010)

Ich hatte das gleiche "Problem" mit einer 32er Talas und ich weiß von noch einem gleichen Fall. Laut Toxoholics ist die Verpressung von Schaft und Krone fehlerhaft, ein Risiko bestünde jedoch nicht. Ist also nur nervig.
Weil ich damals keine Lust hatte, mitten in der Saison wochenlang auf meine Gabel zu verzichten, hab ich mich einfach dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Napoli94 (22. März 2010)

proceed: 
hab au den monarch im es wollte ihn eig au tauschen aber mittlerweile geht der hammer wundert mich selber ist au mein 2. der erste war am sack hab doch glatt das ventil bei der fahrt geschrottet habdann von den canyon spezis nen neuen bekommen


----------



## Rines (22. März 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> proceed:
> hab au den monarch im es wollte ihn eig au tauschen aber mittlerweile geht der hammer wundert mich selber ist au mein 2. der erste war am sack hab doch glatt das ventil bei der fahrt geschrottet habdann von den canyon spezis nen neuen bekommen



Bist du jemals nen anderen Dämpfer gefahren? Ich vermute nicht, sonst würdes du sowas nicht schreiben^^


----------



## proceed (22. März 2010)

@napoli
schwäbisch ist zwar schön, aber geschrieben echt so ne sache....
naja, also ich werd nicht warten, bis mein monarch gut geht, denn dieses miese mistding wird wohl nie gut gehen. hab mir grade nen dhx 5.0 coil gekauft, dann wird das was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (23. März 2010)

proceed schrieb:


> @napoli
> schwäbisch ist zwar schön, aber geschrieben echt so ne sache....
> naja, also ich werd nicht warten, bis mein monarch gut geht, denn dieses miese mistding wird wohl nie gut gehen. hab mir grade nen dhx 5.0 coil gekauft, dann wird das was.


----------



## Napoli94 (23. März 2010)

ey schwäbisch isch's beschde ja ok wenn du den scho kauft hasch kamma au nix mehr machen viel spaß mit dem neuen sag mal wie der so geht


----------



## cxfahrer (23. März 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> ey schwäbisch isch's beschde ja ok wenn du den scho kauft hasch kamma au nix mehr machen viel spaß mit dem neuen sag mal wie der so geht


 






Sorry ...


----------



## timothekid (23. März 2010)

Hey,

Ich baue jetz auf 1fach Kettenblatt um.
Jetzt stören mich aber die Leitungshalter am Unterrohr.
Wenn ich die abschraube ist da ja ein Loch, 
hat jemand ne Idee wie ich das irgendwie schließen kann??


----------



## whigger (23. März 2010)

Mit einer Schraube


----------



## timothekid (23. März 2010)

Grad mal noch ne wichtige Frage:


Wenn bei ner Kurbel dabei steht das sie ne Kettenlinie von 50,4mm hat.
Ab wo messe ich das? Vom Tretlager?
Ich wollte mir ja die Saint holen die diese Kettenlinie hat.
Aber jetz habe ich gesehen das die Kettenlinie von Race Face Respond um
6mm verstellen kann.

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher welche ich holen soll.
Preislich ist nicht viel Unterschied.
Nicht das ich mit der Saint nachher da stehe und das nachher nciht 
funzt.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. März 2010)

50mm ist eine normale zwei- oder dreifach Kettenlinie AFAIK, die alle normalen Shimano Kurbeln haben. Von meiner Truvativ zur alten Saint hat sich nix geändert. 
Anders wäre es wenn du Singlespeed fahren wolltest, da wäre es günstiger, weiter nach innen zu kommen - andererseits ist da je nach Grösse des Kettenblatts beim Torque nicht viel Luft zur Kettenstrebe.
Die Löcher habe ich bei mir mit so runden Weichgummiklebepunkten aus dem Baumarkt zugeklebt.


----------



## timothekid (24. März 2010)

Ich wollte ein 38er Blatt dran machen.
Aber dann kann ich ja beruhigt die Saint nehmen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. März 2010)

Heyho!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Umwerfer-Aufnahme für ein 2009er Torque (FR, falls der anders ist als beim ES), am besten inkl. der beiden Schrauben. Vielleicht würde einer der Hammerschmidt-Fahrer seinen ja abgeben? Falls ja, bitte PN! 


EDIT: ok, hat sich schon erledigt  Danke Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (25. März 2010)

Flink schrieb:


> also ist das torque von 09 mit den 170mm hinten mit einer 180er gabel vorne weitaus besser? schreibt mal mehr erfahrungsberichte! das interessiert mich brennend



Ich hab bei meinem die Domain mit Spacer auf 180mm umgebaut. Habs zwar bisher noch nicht geschafft die ganz auszunutzen (gibt Diskussionen obs überhaupt geht) aber allein für die Geometrie bringts schon einiges. Lenkwinkel und die höhere Front machen sich am Nordkettentrail bezahlt und mit U-Turn lässt sichs bergauf auch optimal fahren. Hab übrigens auch noch ein 20er Kettenblatt montiert, schadet bei 17kg auch nix  
Also ich werd auf jeden Fall bei 180mm bleiben.


----------



## proceed (25. März 2010)

Hallo,
also ich hab ja das Torque ES, also 160mm Federweg, und auch das Rad ist mit 180mm vorne echt genial. Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie das mit 160mm sein soll, da die Front so genau richtig ist von der Höhe. Ich hab halt ne 66 drin und die ist nicht grade leicht, aber das macht mir nicht wirklich viel aus. 
Jetzt wird noch der Monarch gegen einen DHX5 ausgetauscht, damit hoffe ich, wird das Heck zur Front harmonischer.
Wenns fertig ist, stell ich auch mal wieder ein Bild rein.


----------



## timothekid (25. März 2010)

Mal kurz ne Frage...Ich hab Die Kurbel(Antriebsseite) runter.
Jetzt bekomm ich aber nicht die Kurbelschraube aus der linken Kurbel.

Wird die Kurbelschraube in der selben richtung aufgedreht wie
das Innenlager oder ist das immer gleich????
Sitzt verdammt fest.

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Trick wie das einfacher geht?
Weil Kurbel festhalten und Inbus gegendrücken ist für mich
nicht gerade einfach


----------



## Female (25. März 2010)

Kann meinen Vorredner nur zustimmen, fahre das 09er mit einer Domain und finds von der Geometrie her wirklich klasse. Hinten habe ich den Monarch gegen einen Evolver getauscht und das Bike ist zu einem Gefährt erster Sahne mutiert.


----------



## sirphillmo (25. März 2010)

Hey Leute,

1. an meinem torque löst sich ab und zu die schraube am hinteren lager des hinterbaus. nun würde ich dem ganzen gerne mit locktite entgegenwirken, bin mir aber nicht sicher wie fest ich die schraube überhaupt anziehen darf. da sind ja noch die plastescheiben zwischen und von der konstruktion her würde ich sagen die darf ruhig richtig fest sitzen.

2. mich nervt ein stetiges knacken (ähnlich wie das geräusche der hammerschmidt im rücklauf) beim treten unter stärkerer belastung. leider kann ich die herkunft bisher nicht lokalisieren. hatte jemand ähnlich probleme und konnte sie lösen? dieses geräusch nervt tierisch!!!

vielen dank schonmal
mfg sirphillmo


----------



## wildchild (25. März 2010)

Also das Knacken könnte von einer nicht ordnungsgemäß befestigten Kassette kommen. Zu den Lagern kann ich mich nicht äußern.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirphillmo (25. März 2010)

Also ich habe mir das ganze jetzt nochmal etwas genauer betrachtet. dabei ist mir etwas hoffentlich nicht so dramatisches aufgefallen....ich habe versucht das ganze mal foto/paint mäßig darzustellen 

die innenseite der ausfallenden sieht im normalfall (so wie auch auf meiner linken seite) so aus:



man sieht wie das lager plan mit dem rahmenteil abschließt 

leider geht das ganze auf der rechten seite auch so, dass das lager etwas weiter rein rutscht. 




wenn das lager demnach nach innen rutsch, sieht das von unten dann so aus:



an der eingekreisten stellen schleifen dann die rahmenteil quasi nackt aufeinander.

im normalfall (wenn ich wieder von außen gegen drücke, so dass das innere lager plan abschließt) läuft die schwinge wieder mittig und nichts schleift.




nun noch zu einem kleinen einfall: wenn ich die schraube die im normalsfall aussen die große scheibe hat umdrehe, kann das lager nicht mehr nach innen rutschen.




mit der kleinen schraube, so wie es original ist, kann das aber irgendwie nicht funktionieren.





ich hoffe ihr konntet nachvollziehen, was ich meine......was tun?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. März 2010)

http://www.ratioparts.com/ansicht/Ratioparts/artikel/detail/648-DE.pdf

Lager im Hinterbau einkleben in der richtigen Position. Bei meinem Nerve sind die auch recht lose, das scheint normal zu sein (und ist Mist).

648 ist übrigens auch genau das Richtige für Pedalpins (@ schotti !) . 

So jetzt auf nach Thale die Saison einreiten bevors regnet  !


----------



## preumi (26. März 2010)

Man könnte ja auch ein Loch bohren für ein M3 Gewinde, dann eine M3 Madenschraube eindrehen u. so das Lager fixieren.

Gruß Michi


----------



## sh0rt (26. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> So jetzt auf nach Thale die Saison einreiten bevors regnet  !


  auch will ... aber irgendwer musste ja dieses Arbeit erfinden.


----------



## maddin80 (26. März 2010)

Moin Zusammen,

hatte ein paar Seiten vorher nach den Drehmomenten des Hinterbaus und der Dämpferaufnahme gefragt (Torque FR 8.0 2008), leider hat/konnte mir keiner geholfen/helfen :-( Habe heute nun die Drehmomente von Canyon per Mail bekommen. Also, wer Sie noch brauchen kann, hier:

Die Drehmomente an Ihrem Torque sind wie folgt. 
Dämpferbefestigungsschraube 12-14 Nm
Rockerarmbefestigung 12-14 Nm
Hauptlager 8 Nm
Hostlink 8 Nm

Bitte verwenden Sie immer mittelfeste Schraubensicherung.

Gruß


----------



## mylo (26. März 2010)




----------



## leeresblatt (26. März 2010)

ist das n Pyjama?


----------



## proceed (26. März 2010)

also "leeresblatt" man sieht doch deutlich das "troy-lee-design"


----------



## cxfahrer (26. März 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> ist das n Pyjama?



Heut in Thale waren auch welche im Schlafanzug unterwegs. Das war vor ein zwei Jahren mal schick. Meine Klamotten sind noch älter  :









Aber dafür hat das Wetter exakt bis die letzte Abfahrt gehalten, dann war Wolkenbruch. 

Was mich genervt hat: die untere DU Bushing am Dämpfer ist schon wieder hin, grad erst neu montiert..naja. 2,90 Euro. Warum gehen die so schnell kaputt?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (27. März 2010)

falsche fahrtechnik!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2010)

Fahrtechnik brauchts dazu nicht, um über Bremswellen zu rappeln- und zu straff hatte ich den Dämpfer keinesfalls.
Mit meinen 90kg sollten die Bushings ja nicht überlastet sein.

Fetten tut man die ja nicht, oder?


----------



## chaz (27. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Fetten tut man die ja nicht, oder?


Tut man nicht.


----------



## sh0rt (27. März 2010)

proceed schrieb:


> also "leeresblatt" man sieht doch deutlich das "troy-lee-design"



Wer sagt denn, dass die keine Nachtwäsche machen? 

Das Design ist aber wirklich speziell, muss man mögen. Gut das man über Geschmack nicht streitet


----------



## -Soulride- (27. März 2010)

Ich war heut auch unterwegs und hab noch etwas die Aussicht genossen:








Für den richtigen Ausklang hab ich dann am Ende noch einen Sprung vermasselt und mich überschlagen... zum Glück genau an einer von geschätzten zwei Stellen mit Gras am Nordketten-Trail. Trotzdem netter Ausflug 

Edit: Kann ich hier auch irgendwie das kleine Bild aus dem Album verlinken?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2010)

BBCode, thumbnail code kopieren, einfügen. 

Nordkettentrail schon frei  ich glaub ich muss mir da nochmal meine Hand brechen üben... _DAS_ wär ja die Idee für den Gardaseeausflug demnächst, kurzer Stop auf der Hinfahrt, eine Abfahrt machen und das Problem wer den Shuttlebus fährt ist geklärt


----------



## -Soulride- (27. März 2010)

Naja frei... Radl werden natürlich noch nicht mitgenommen und die Forststraße is das letzte Stück vor der 3er-Stütze auch noch gut verschneit. Aber der Trail is frei und perfekt geeignet sich was zu brechen


----------



## Deleted 118538 (28. März 2010)

@soulride: redest du von der bikeparkstrecke (ich kenn mich da nicht so aus)? kann man da einfach hochfahren und dann die strecke heizen oda ist die gesperrt


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. März 2010)

musste heute feststellen, dass an meinem 2009er torque fr 8 (laut technischen daten formula mega k *200* mm) 203 mm scheiben mit 200er postmountadaptern verbaut sind... zwischen bremssattel und adapter sind unterlegscheiben, aber das kann ja auch nicht im sinne des erfinders sein... dann hätte ich mir keine neue scheibe kaufen müssen, wenn ich das gewusst hätte...


----------



## -Soulride- (28. März 2010)

@chilla: Ja die "Bikeparkstrecke". Kannst die Forststraße raufstrampeln und da wieder runter fahren. Mit heizen is da allerdings nicht weit her... Da gibts auch so kleine rote Schilder die man leicht übersieht, da steht irgendwas von gesperrt... Keine Ahnung, ich bin da so einem Liteviller nach, ich dacht mir die wissen eh alles 

Nachtrag: Meine Muddy Marys lösen sich verdammt schnell auf, deswegen denk ich langsam über Ersatz nach. Fragt sich nur was: Ich hätt gern möglichst wenig Gewicht und Rollwiderstand, längere Haltbarkeit (ich habs Gefühl den MMs kann ich beim zerbröseln zuschauen..) aber noch genug Grip und Durchschlagschutz fürs Grobe. Bin jetz am überlegen ob Fat Albert oder Big Betty draufkommt. Was meint ihr bzw habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge? Marke is völlig egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (28. März 2010)

Ich wÃ¼rde sagen entweder FA (vielleicht sogar Performance Version, 20â¬ pro StÃ¼ck), oder Onza Ibex DH ind der Faltversion. Von den Ibex hÃ¶rt man eigentlich auch nur gutes.... Die wiegen nicht sooo viel mehr als die FA, sollen wohl aber vom Grip her besser sein. Hab sie leider selbst noch nicht gefahren, aber ich denke das werden meine Reifen fÃ¼r die kommende Saison.


----------



## Napoli94 (28. März 2010)

ich schlag mal die fat albert vor fahr den satz nun eine saison und immer noch gut was den grip anbelangt sind die recht gut durchschlagschutz wurde no nie benoetigt


----------



## SUPERGROBI 74 (28. März 2010)

hallo!!wollte fragen da hier nur jungs von der torque fraktion rumlungern würde jemand ein torque gegen ein 3 monate altes kona stinky 2009 mit rechnung,bikepaß,fast voller garantie tauschen???technisch und optisch erste sahne der hobel.180mm freerider in orange weiß.laut biketest bei fraktur hammer das dingens.benötige bzw suche modellreihe 06/07/08 möglichst größe l.bitte um angebote bzw infos.danke im voraus.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (28. März 2010)

ich würd auch die onza ibex dh nehmen hab von denen auch nur gutes gehört


----------



## ohschda (28. März 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen entweder FA (vielleicht sogar Performance Version, 20 pro Stück), oder Onza Ibex DH ind der Faltversion. Von den Ibex hört man eigentlich auch nur gutes.... Die wiegen nicht sooo viel mehr als die FA, sollen wohl aber vom Grip her besser sein. Hab sie leider selbst noch nicht gefahren, aber ich denke das werden meine Reifen für die kommende Saison.


 
Krass, hätte gedacht, dass auf nem neuen Trailflow schon Reifen drauf sind. So kann man sich irren...
Falls gegen jede Erwartung doch welche drauf sein sollten würde ich die günstig erwerben


----------



## whigger (28. März 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Krass, hätte gedacht, dass auf nem neuen Trailflow schon Reifen drauf sind. So kann man sich irren...
> Falls gegen jede Erwartung doch welche drauf sein sollten würde ich die günstig erwerben



Nen FA Front hab ich auch noch im Schrank liegen. Aber wem sag ich das, Du müsstest Doch auch noch was daheim liegen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johni (28. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

hab ein 2010 Torque Trailflow bestellt. 
Weiß jemand, ob die normale NC17 Stinger Kettenführung mit ISCG 05 ohne Vollfrickel montieren kann?
Bei den früheren Torques ging das ja anscheinend nicht so easy. 

Grüße John


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. März 2010)

es hat noch niemand ein 2010er torque, dementsprechend gibt es da auch keine erfahrungen.


----------



## meisterode (28. März 2010)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1922


les mal ganz unten rechts bei "kettenführung und umwerfermontage", sollte deine frage beantworten!


----------



## schotti65 (29. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nordkettentrail schon frei  ich glaub ich muss mir da nochmal meine Hand brechen üben... _DAS_ wär ja die Idee für den Gardaseeausflug demnächst, kurzer Stop auf der Hinfahrt, eine Abfahrt machen und das Problem wer den Shuttlebus fährt ist geklärt


----------



## Basvender (29. März 2010)

das steht bei den neuen torques im faq, war das bei den alten auch schon so und..... warum??



Welche Hinterradbremsen kann ich montieren?
Das Canyon Torque hat eine Postmount Befestigung am Heck, da Bremsen mit diesem Standard deutlich leichter einzustellen sind und die Bremsenhersteller ausschließlich Postmount-Bremsen entwickelt. Außerdem ist beim Torque jetzt bei 180-Millimeter-Scheiben kein Adapter mehr nötig (bei Avid-Bremsen ist eine Unterlegscheibe montiert, da der Scheibendurchmesser hier 185 mm beträgt). 

Bei der Verwendung des Adapters für 203er Scheiben ist ausschließlich eine Verwendung von Avid-Bremsscheiben zugelassen. Für den nachträglichen Austausch der Bremsen und die Verwendung von großen Scheiben anderer Hersteller übernimmt Canyon keine Garantie bezüglich Funktion.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. März 2010)

nee, das steht erst seit diesem jahr in den faqs nachdem ich sie drauf aufmerksam gemacht habe, dass es jawohl nicht sein kann schwer mit kefü und iscg zu werben und dann, wenn sie rauskriegen, dass es nicht passt eine einfachumrüstung zu empfehlen... ich war wohl der erste, weil diese empfehlung kam erst nach einer internen prüfung.



> Bei der Verwendung des Adapters für 203er Scheiben ist ausschließlich eine Verwendung von Avid-Bremsscheiben zugelassen. Für den nachträglichen Austausch der Bremsen und die Verwendung von großen Scheiben anderer Hersteller übernimmt Canyon keine Garantie bezüglich Funktion.



aber dann 203er formula-scheiben mit 200er adapter verbauen... das ist also zugelassen?!?


----------



## timothekid (29. März 2010)

Hey,

weiß jemand wo es noch ne e.thirteen lg1+ iscg 05 schwarz 36 -40 gibt?
Die scheint überall ausverkauft zu sein und Planet Sports hat mir nicht 
zurück geschrieben ob die noch ausgeliefert werden.

Weiß jemand mehr darüber?


----------



## overslag (29. März 2010)

Falls jemand interesse an einem neuen Manitou Evolver isx 6 hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/259421/cat/500

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 118538 (29. März 2010)

meinst cosmicsports oder? die verwechsel ich auch immer


----------



## wildchild (29. März 2010)

@timothekid
schau mal hier: 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...irteen-LG1-Kettenfuehrung-schwarz::10859.html
ist immerhin nicht ausverkauft
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

an alle die es interessiert:
Ich habe eben gerade eine PN von Canyon_Verkauf bekommen und möchte mal kurz den klasse Service und den Einsatz loben! Ich hatte mich mal hier im Thread irgendwo nach dem Innenmaß der Sattelklemme erkundigt... Da mir niemand das genaue Maß nennen konnte und auch der Service von Canyon keine befriedigende Antwort parat hatte, hatte ich die Angelegenheit vertagt um bei Lieferung selber nach zu messen. 

Hier die PN:

"Hallo whigger,

ich habe im Thread: "AW: Canyon Torque Thread - Teil 1" gelesen, dass  Sie eine Sattelklemme für Ihr neues Torque benötigen. Die Klemme muss  einen Innendurchmesser von 35,0 mm haben. Eine entsprechende Klemme  finden Sie in unserem Webshop unter: http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z04_03

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles 		"

An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an Niels Wahl! Das ist auch nicht selbstverständlich, dass Threads soweit rückwirkend gelesen werden um eventuelle Ungereimtheiten zu klären. Respekt!

Grüße


----------



## ohschda (30. März 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an alle die es interessiert:
> Ich habe eben gerade eine PN von Canyon_Verkauf bekommen und möchte mal kurz den klasse Service und den Einsatz loben! Ich hatte mich mal hier im Thread irgendwo nach dem Innenmaß der Sattelklemme erkundigt... Da mir niemand das genaue Maß nennen konnte und auch der Service von Canyon keine befriedigende Antwort parat hatte, hatte ich die Angelegenheit vertagt um bei Lieferung selber nach zu messen.
> ...


 
Hallo whigger,

nächste Woche kommt endlich mal dein Rad und dann kannst du selbst nachmessen wäre dir lieber gewesen, was?!


----------



## whigger (30. März 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Hallo whigger,
> 
> nächste Woche kommt endlich mal dein Rad und dann kannst du selbst nachmessen wäre dir lieber gewesen, was?!



Am besten wäre es, wenn es noch bis Donnerstag kommen würde. Dann können wir uns schon an Ostern auf Maul legen


----------



## timothekid (30. März 2010)

Das is aber iscg alt ich brauch 05


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. März 2010)

also so wie ich das sehe, gibt es da auch iscg 05...


----------



## timothekid (30. März 2010)

Ja ist klar...aber das ist nicht Lieferbar.
Ich hab jetzt keinen Shop gefunden der das Lieferbar hat.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. März 2010)

"lieferbar in 2 bis 10 Tagen" ist was anderes als "nicht lieferbar"...


----------



## affleck (31. März 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es, wenn es noch bis Donnerstag kommen würde. Dann können wir uns schon an Ostern auf Maul legen



Da wär ich zu gerne dabei! Aber ohne das Schienbein zu zerstören...


----------



## ohschda (31. März 2010)

affleck schrieb:


> Da wär ich zu gerne dabei! Aber ohne das Schienbein zu zerstören...


 
Wir wissen doch alle, dass du eh immer auf dem Kopf oder Kinn landest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (31. März 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch alle, dass du eh immer auf dem Kopf oder Kinn landest


----------



## -Soulride- (31. März 2010)

Ich bin immer ganz froh wenn ich mich NICHT hinleg, aber wenns euch Spass macht... Hals- und Beinbruch


----------



## ohschda (31. März 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Ich bin immer ganz froh wenn ich mich NICHT hinleg, aber wenns euch Spass macht... Hals- und Beinbruch


 
Ist ein Running Gag. Kumpel hat sich letzte Woche das Schienbein gebrochen, da er !!OHNE!! Schützer nach einer vermasselten Landung gegen nen Baum geflogen ist.

Wenn ich mir es jetzt so nochmal durchlese ist es vielleicht doch nicht so lustig. Aber was solls. Hat jetzt 6 Wochen frei.


----------



## wildchild (31. März 2010)

Ach übrigens: Bei meinem Torque fr 8.0 aus 2009 fehlte ebenfalls ein zusätzlicher Spacer im Innenlager auf der "Antriebsseite"...
Mit leichtem Gebrauch des Gummihammers(wie schon Knirps beschrieben hat) habe ich dann die Lagerschalen wieder "korrigiert".
Mann mann mann, was denkt sich canyon eigentlich so eine Arbeit für den stolzen Preis abzuliefern.


----------



## p3ox (31. März 2010)

Hallo,

könnte mir evtl. jemand sagen ob ein Fox DHX 5.0 Coil mit 70mm Hub in einen  Torque Fr Rahmen 2009, mit der Größe S, passt? Ich hab jetzt schon stundenlang überall gesucht aber nix brauchbares gefunden. Danke schonmal


----------



## wildchild (31. März 2010)

p3ox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnte mir evtl. jemand sagen ob ein Fox DHX 5.0 Coil mit 70mm Hub in einen  Torque Fr Rahmen 2009, mit der Größe S, passt? Ich hab jetzt schon stundenlang überall gesucht aber nix brauchbares gefunden. Danke schonmal



Bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich denke schon. Ins Es passte er mal auf jeden Fall, dann wird er wohl wegen den rechteckigen Rohren beim fr auch passen.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (31. März 2010)

Ich denke auch dass das passen wird. 
War nicht sogar mal ein Fox-Coil-Dämpfer in nem alten Torque verbaut?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. März 2010)

In meinem 2009er Torque FR 7 war ein DHX Coil verbaut. Hab zwar Rahmengröße XL, aber von einem anderen Dämpfer bei anderer Rahmengröße war damals nicht die Rede. Müsste also passen.

@p3ox: Hast du einen Luftdämpfer fürs Torque abzugeben?


----------



## p3ox (31. März 2010)

Ne, Luftdämpfer hab ich keinen! Will den Torque erst aufbauen und hab noch keinen Dämpfer, deshalb auch die Frage wegen dem Hub.
Danke für die Infos, ich werds dann einfach mal mit nem 222/70 Dämpfer probieren.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. März 2010)

oh man immer die selbe frage. einfach mal lesen.


----------



## chaz (1. April 2010)

p3ox schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon stundenlang überall gesucht aber nix brauchbares gefunden. Danke schonmal



Klar doch....


----------



## Jobal (1. April 2010)

Kennt jemand das genaue Gewicht des Laufradsatzes vom Trailflow?
Sun Ringle Demon u. Alex FR 30 Felgen, Speichen k.A.

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## -Soulride- (2. April 2010)

Sun Demon vorne: 203g
Sun Demon hinten:420g (135mm Version)
Alex FR 30: 495g x 2 = 990g

In Summe: 1613g + Speichen (hat da jemand einen Schätzwert?)


----------



## Schiltrac (2. April 2010)

Hi 

Ich habe ein Problem bei meiner The One vom FRX:

Und zwar hatte ich vorne keine Bremskraft mehr. Also schliff ich die Beläge an. Doch das half nix. Also kauft ich neue Beläge und Anfangs war die Bremskraft top, sie hat jetzt aber immer mehr nachgelassen und im Vergleich zu hinten habe ich jetzt vorne wieder fast keine Bremskraft mehr. Oil ist 100% nicht dran gekommen.
Nun habe ich auf der Hinterseite der Beläge ganz wenig Feuchtigkeit gesehen. Ich kann leider nicht sagen, ob es Wasser vom letzten Putzten ist oder Bremsflüssigkeit.

Könnte es aber theoretisch möglich sein, das austretende Bremsflüssigkeit die Beläge ruiniert?
Oder wisst ihr noch eine andere Möglichkeit, wieso die Bremskraft einfach nachläst?

mfg schiltrac


----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2010)

Bremsflüssigkeit und Beläge vertragen sich nicht - aber das siehst du doch, ob die Kolben undicht sind??? 
Einfach mal den Spacer zwischenklemmen und über Nacht den Hebel mit nem Gummiband anspannen.
Die Beläge sind aber schon die richtigen, oder? Und die Gabel spritzt auch kein Öl auf die Scheibe?


----------



## Schiltrac (2. April 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Ok werde mal den Tipp mit dem Gummiband probieren.
Ich habe die Originalbeläge von hinten genommen und für hinten ein paar neue von Swisstop geholt.
Die Gabel ist staubtrocken. Von dort kommt nix auf die Scheibe runter.

mfg schiltrac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (3. April 2010)

Habe heute mal das Ergebnis begutachtet: 





Der linke Kolben ist eindeutig undicht.
Mail an Canyon ist schon raus. Nur blöd dass es Ostern ist und ich zwei Wochen Ferien habe :-(


----------



## Giant XTC (3. April 2010)

Meine The One 2009 ist auch gerade bei Canyon. Habe inzwischen auch gelesen dass die Kolben bei der The One öfters mal undicht sind.

Jetzt bin ich erstmal gespannt wie lange lange ich auf die Bremse verzichten muss und ob das Problem erneut auftritt.

Wenns nochmal passiert kommt eine Elixier ans Bike.

Momentan fahre ich eine Hayes HFX 9. Die macht Spaß


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2010)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> ...Hayes HFX 9. Die macht Spaß



Juicy 3 ist auch lustig! Und Julie erst!

Ersatzbremse ist bei theOne immer gut. 
Aber ich hatte ja eine theOne als Ersatz - sowas schickt einem C. zu wenn man drängelt und quengelt.


----------



## Giant XTC (3. April 2010)

Mal davon abgesehen dass man bei der Juicy 3 nix einstellen kann ist die doch aber gar nicht so schlecht. Meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2010)

Ne sonst hätte ich sie mir auch nicht geholt fürs SSP. Aber so im Vergleich mit der theOne was Power und Standfestigkeit angeht (ok hat kleine Scheiben)..und die Hayes ist echt so schlimm?


----------



## Giant XTC (3. April 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ..und die Hayes ist echt so schlimm?



Im Vergleich zur The One UND Juicy 3 schon.

Allerdings ist sie besser als eine am Kolben undichte The One


----------



## -MIK- (4. April 2010)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

Ich seh das anders: Wenn man schraubertechnisch etwas bewandert ist oder nen Kumpel hat, der da geschickt drin ist, sollte man von der Bremse ein je ein Servicekit für Bremshebel und Bremszange vorrätig haben.

Vor meiner The One habe ich eine Avid Code gehabt, die hat der Hersteller des Bikes (war nicht C. sondern R.) 5 x getauscht weil immer was anderes dran war. Erst als ich mich beim 6. mal geweigert und nach Service Kits verlangt habe, war einigermaßen Ruhe im Karton.

Ist zwar ne Drecksarbeit aber danach war ich sicher, dass alles richtig war. Das ewige Getausche gegen Neuteile bringt nämlich nix, spätestens wenn die eingearbeitet sind, kommen da neue Probleme.


----------



## legalalien (4. April 2010)

Eine Frage zum Torque ES: lassen sich aus dem Hinterbau 200mm rauskitzeln?
Hab aktuell einen DHX 4 Coil verbaut, und damit knapp 170 mm Federweg. 200 würden mir aber besser gefallen ;-)


----------



## Jobal (4. April 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Sun Demon vorne: 203g
> Sun Demon hinten:420g (135mm Version)
> Alex FR 30: 495g x 2 = 990g
> 
> In Summe: 1613g + Speichen (hat da jemand einen Schätzwert?)



Merci vielmals, Speichen + Nippel mußt Du aufaddieren. 64 Alunippel wiegen so ca 20gr, 64 Speichen so ca 400gr. Also knapp 2043gr der komplette Satz.

Ok, dann weiß ich, was ich zuerst auswechsel.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (4. April 2010)

legalalien schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Torque ES: lassen sich aus dem Hinterbau 200mm rauskitzeln?
> Hab aktuell einen DHX 4 Coil verbaut, und damit knapp 170 mm Federweg. 200 würden mir aber besser gefallen ;-)



Dann kauf dir ein anderes Bike.


----------



## legalalien (4. April 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir ein anderes Bike.



Einstein lebt noch ...


----------



## cxfahrer (5. April 2010)

legalalien schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Torque ES: lassen sich aus dem Hinterbau 200mm rauskitzeln?
> Hab aktuell einen DHX 4 Coil verbaut, und damit knapp 170 mm Federweg. 200 würden mir aber besser gefallen ;-)



Deine Frage ist schon saublöd, weil :
- schon bei 170mm kann der Reifen ans Sitzrohr schlagen, du müsstest also hinten 3cm höher kommen. Das wären über 1cm mehr Dämpfereinbaulänge....(zB 240mm)..siehst du da irgendwo den Platz dafür?

Den Hinterbau des FRX kann man auch ans normale Torque basteln, wenn du an so einen rankommst, viel Erfolg.


----------



## legalalien (5. April 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Deine Frage ist schon saublöd, weil :
> - schon bei 170mm kann der Reifen ans Sitzrohr schlagen, du müsstest also hinten 3cm höher kommen. Das wären über 1cm mehr Dämpfereinbaulänge....(zB 240mm)..siehst du da irgendwo den Platz dafür?
> 
> Den Hinterbau des FRX kann man auch ans normale Torque basteln, wenn du an so einen rankommst, viel Erfolg.



Nur ganz unter uns Experten: mit 170 mm schlägt nirgends irgendwas an. 
Und wie kommts, dass Fragen hier saublöd sind?


----------



## chaz (5. April 2010)

legalalien schrieb:


> Und wie kommts, dass Fragen hier saublöd sind?


Weil diese Frage schon tausend Mal gestellt UND beantwortet worden ist. Die SuFu hätte also geholfen. Und zum einfachen Verständnis: Wenn du das Heck so hoch legen würdest, dass ein 240er Dämpfer reinpassen würde, dann wäre der Lenkwinkel etwas arg steil. Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren.


----------



## legalalien (5. April 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Weil diese Frage schon tausend Mal gestellt UND beantwortet worden ist. Die SuFu hätte also geholfen. Und zum einfachen Verständnis: Wenn du das Heck so hoch legen würdest, dass ein 240er Dämpfer reinpassen würde, dann wäre der Lenkwinkel etwas arg steil. Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren.



SuFu hab ich verwendet und nichts passendes gefunden. Von Antworten zu Rahmen aus alten Baureihen mal abgesehen. 
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit dem Lenkwinkel. Damit hat sich das Thema 200mm Hinterbau erstmal erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. April 2010)

Fährt eigentlich jemand (außer den Canyon Jungs) einen Roco Air im Tork? Die Frage ist in diesem Thread schomal gestellt worden, aber es wurde nie darauf eingegangen. Ich frage deshalb, weil ich diesen Dämpfer jetzt durch Zufall ein paar Wochen fahren kann und bin also auf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten.


----------



## Mudge (5. April 2010)

Für mich wirds das Playzone 6.0

Bin grad am überlegen...hab das Teil in schwarz Größe L im Februar bestellt.

Jetzt gibts das graphit ja schon sofort...wie verträgt sich denn die Rahmenfarbe mit einer schwarzen Lyrik?


----------



## steveo282 (6. April 2010)

hi, 
folgendes möchte mir das playzone kaufen, bin aber total unschlüssig in welcher größe s oder m..
das pps empfielt mir für meine Maße Größe S:
174 cm groß
78 cm Schrittlänge

(rest ist ja unerheblich für das PPS)

Bei 81 springt das auf M, machen die 3 cm viel aus?
will mit dem bike aufjedenfall die ein oder andere tour machen von daher tendier ich zu M..was meint ihr? Wird M für mich passen oder eher nicht?


----------



## sh0rt (6. April 2010)

Ist bei den anderen new Torque besitzern auch so extrem wenig platz für die Bremsleitung unter der Wippe?


----------



## timothekid (7. April 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> "lieferbar in 2 bis 10 Tagen" ist was anderes als "nicht lieferbar"...



Die haben mir aber eine Mail geschickt das auch Cosmic Sports das erst
noch bestellen muss und die nicht wissen wie lange das dauert.
Cosmic Sports hat mit nicht geantwortet.
Das war mein Problem.


----------



## floleerau (7. April 2010)

mal wieder im Stadtwald.... =)


----------



## steveo282 (7. April 2010)

Die Marzocchi 66 RCV ist doch eine Stahlfedergabel oder?
Wenn ja, wie kann ich das Optitune machen, wenn ich online bestell?


----------



## -Soulride- (7. April 2010)

Einfach mal die Hotline anrufen!


----------



## Tom Servo (8. April 2010)

Bin grad die Schaltung von meinem Trailflow einanstellen. Ich seh grade, dass der Derailleur leicht nach Rechts gedreht ist. Ist dies normal bei Shimano-Schaltungen? Der Dropout sitzt richtig.

--edit: Naja, wat leicht dran rumgebogen. Der zeigt zwar immer noch in der Richtung, aber immerhin läuft die Kette jetzt besser auf'm kleinsten hinteren Ritzel, ohne am unteren Rädchen von Käfig klettern zu wollen.


----------



## leeresblatt (8. April 2010)

@Tom Servo

wie ist denn das Schaltauge vom neuen Torque bzw. bei X12, hat es Spiel wenn die Schraube nicht richtig festgezogen ist? Das ist eine neue Art der Befestigung die mich nicht so ganz überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (8. April 2010)

Das Schaltauge hat solang kein Spiel, bis die Spannung aus der Achsenhalterung (oder wie de dat nennen willst) raus ist. Am Schaltauge ist auch ein Stift, der in einer Bohrung im Rahmen führt, und verdrehen vermeidet.


----------



## leeresblatt (8. April 2010)

achso, ja das habe ich jetzt auf Bildern auch entdeckt. Das gute an diesem Schaltauge ist ja, dass es ein Standartteil ist welches überall zu kriegen ist.


----------



## Tom Servo (10. April 2010)

Wie stell ich den DHX Air Dämpfer ein, damit der was aushält? Ich hab den so einstehen, das ich meinen gewünschten Sag von 25% habe. Im Ausgleichbehälter hab ich an die 11 Bar (Mittelding zwischen Minimal- und Maximaldruck). Trotzdem schlag ich bei 'nem Sprung von 70cm ins Flat durch.


----------



## leeresblatt (10. April 2010)

habe zwar keine Erfahrung damit, aber schon mal etwas damit beschäftigt. Du musst die Progression erhöhen in dem du das Volumen im Ausgleichsbehälter verkleinerst.

siehe unter "Durchschlagswiderstand":
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/Content/Dampfers/DHX_Air_50.html

Edit: Aber Vorsicht, da steht was von max. 9 Bar Druck während der Einstellung!


----------



## Stacked (11. April 2010)

Wenn du das Volumen im Ausgleichsbehälter verkleinerst steigt automatisch der Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter an.
Der Druck muss nach dem Anpassen des Volumens daher wieder auf den alten Wert eingestellt werden.


----------



## legalalien (11. April 2010)

Eventuell ist das noch für jemanden hilfreich: Schmutzabweiser Marke Eigenbau für den Tretlagerbereich des Torque ES. Funktioniert ggf. auch für andere Modelle der Torque Reihe.


----------



## proceed (11. April 2010)

Hallo Torque-Freund,

jetzt melde ich mich auch mal wieder, denn mein Bike ist nun so gut wie fertig.
Deshalb hier paar Fotos:











Das gute Stück wiegt nun ca. 17,4kg allerdings ja auch mit:

- Marzocchi 66 RC2 Coil
- Hammerschmidt
- KindShock I950
- Fox DHX 5 Coil
- Avid Code (Sättel, die Hebel von der Juicy 7)
- Maxxis DH Schläuchen

Das ganze Paket hat sich letzte Woche in Finale bewährt und auch ne 61km und 1600hm (bergauf ) Tour war kein Problem. 
Leider hatte ich da noch den Monarch drin, den DHX hab ich erst vorhin eingebaut.

Bitte keine Kommentare zur schicken Feder, die ist nur rot, weil ich bezüglich der Härte unsicher war und mir im Bikemarkt verschiedene möglichst billige gekauft hab 

Ansonsten gerne kommentieren oder fragen


----------



## Blackwater Park (11. April 2010)

legalalien schrieb:


> Eventuell ist das noch für jemanden hilfreich: Schmutzabweiser Marke Eigenbau für den Tretlagerbereich des Torque ES. Funktioniert ggf. auch für andere Modelle der Torque Reihe.



sowas brauch ich auch. wie hast du es unten fixiert damit es nicht klappert?


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (11. April 2010)

@proceed

Sehr sehr sehr geil

Ich hab mal ne frage 

da ich immer noch am überlegen bin für mein Fr neuen Laufradsatz zuhohlen wollte ich gleich mal fragen ob einer schon mal die Kassette eurer Torks gewechselt hab ich will nämlich nicht die alte nehmen sondern für jeden Laufradsatz eine eigene haben weil dan muss ich die nicht dauern rumbauen etc. die paar Euro.. so zu meiner Frage hat einer schonmal ne andere Kassette montiert als die die von Anfang an dran war?

mfg Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (11. April 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> @proceed
> 
> Sehr sehr sehr geil
> 
> ...




klaro warum frags du? is doch bei jedem rad ed selbe.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. April 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> klaro warum frags du? is doch bei jedem rad ed selbe.



Na vielleicht meint er ob 8-fach oder 9-fach oder 10-fach  

- nein, also man sollte schon ungefähr die gleiche Kassette drauftun d.H. nicht am einen 11-34 und am anderen 11-26, wegen der Kettenlänge. 

Sonst ist es echt egal.


----------



## Basvender (12. April 2010)

Wo bleiben hier eigentlich die fahreindrücke vom neuen torque, würde mich wirklich interessieren und viele andere bestimmt auch. Insbesondere wie der Hinterbau arbeitet. Gibt's negative punkte an den Räder oder sonst was was auffält?? Los Leute, Haut in die Tasten ;-)


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (12. April 2010)

Ja ne 

das man andere Kassetten drauftuen kann ist mir klar 
ich wollte wissen was ihr für welche draufgetan habt und ob die man den unterschied wenn überhaupt einer vorhanden ist merkt zu der normalen deore kassetteoder habt ihr da RR kassetten draufgehauhen ich nämlich ka zur Not nehm ich halt die alte Deore die jetzt zur Zeit auch drauf ist


mfg Rob


----------



## Deleted 118538 (12. April 2010)

von sram gibts auch dh kasetten


----------



## tical2000 (12. April 2010)

@proceed: Du hast mir meinen Tag versüßt 
1600hm mit deinem Gerät machen mir Hoffnung dass das mit dem Trailflow auch funzt. Das kommt nämlich morgen und ich wusste die ganze Zeit net obs doch ein Alpinist werden soll. Aber jetzt bin ich beruhigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (12. April 2010)

Es kommt halt immer drauf an was man so in den Beinen hat


----------



## proceed (12. April 2010)

Und die Geometrie ist eigentlich entscheidender als das Gewicht, und da ist das Torque echt klasse.


----------



## tical2000 (12. April 2010)

Meine Vorfreude wächst stetig. Dann hoff ich mal dass das neue Tork auch ein paar Ambitionen eines "Kletterers" hat


----------



## -Soulride- (12. April 2010)

Ich mach mal wieder Werbung für mein 20er Kettenblatt.. damit treten sich auch 17kg noch recht gemütlich!


----------



## proceed (12. April 2010)

Na dann lieber bissle mehr trainieren  Wobei´s in Innsbruck sicher steil ist...


----------



## legalalien (12. April 2010)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> sowas brauch ich auch. wie hast du es unten fixiert damit es nicht klappert?



Es gibt unten keine Fixierung. Das Schutzblech liegt direkt auf der Achse des Umwerfers auf. Ist quasi per Andruck fixiert. Klappert nix, guckst du hier ;-)


----------



## right turn (12. April 2010)

Hallo,

könnt Ihr mir mal weiterhelfen

Will mir auch nen "Coil-Dämpfer" in mein ES einbauen (Monarch is wirklich nich gut!).

Der "Vivid" wäre meine Wahl - bin mir nur noch unschlüssig wegen der Federhärte
Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen-Der Canyon-Service konnte mir auch nicht weiterhelfen
Fahr ein ES in Größe M und wiegen tu ich ca. 68kg!

Scho mal vielen Dank...
Bis dann..

Stephan


----------



## chaz (12. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f


----------



## aibeekey (12. April 2010)

right turn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen-Der Canyon-Service konnte mir auch nicht weiterhelfen
> Fahr ein ES in Größe M und wiegen tu ich ca. 68kg!



ich wieg knapp 63 und hab ne 250er feder im FR 2007 (swinger x4)... denke mal ne 300er sollte bei dir dann hinkommen.... aber versuch den vivid mit passendem compression tune für die niedrige übersetzung des torques zu bekommen


----------



## legalalien (12. April 2010)

right turn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnt Ihr mir mal weiterhelfen
> 
> ...



Hi, würde dir den DHX4 oder DHX5 empfehlen: Mit dem zuschaltbaren Propedal wipps kaum noch. Für die Abfahrten Propdal einfach abschalten und abrocken .

Ich selbst hab knapp 72 kg mit Ausrüstung und fahr einen DHX4 im Torque ES mit 300er Feder und das passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (12. April 2010)

Gibts schon Bilder vom Torque Playzone?


----------



## Mudge (14. April 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> Gibts schon Bilder vom Torque Playzone?


 
Hab meins in graphit, Größe L gestern bekommen.

Bin grad am Umbauen, hab aber zuvor noch Bilder gemacht. Versuch ich heute Abend hier reinzustellen.

Eine Frage an die Leute, die bereits die Bremsen ausgetauscht haben:

Die Bremsleitung für hinten verläuft ja wechselunfreundlich durch die Umlenkwippe vom Hinterbau. Wenn ich das Bremssystem da irgendwie durchbekommen will, muss ich entweder die Bremsleitung abmachen oder den Hinterbau abmontieren oder?

Hab auf beides nicht wirklich Bock...bei meinem alten AM hab ich auch mal den Hinterbau abgenommen und dann ist ein Lagerspiel entstanden.
Die Bremsleitung will ich auch nicht entfernen, da die Bremse verkauft werden soll...Entlüftungskit usw. hab ich für Avid nicht.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## r0ckZ (14. April 2010)

ging mir genauso. hab dann den einen teil der wippe demontiert, anders gehts nicht.
bins seit dem noch nich gefahren, denke aber, wenn man sich an die drehmomente hÃ¤lt, sollte danach alles schick sein.
neue bremse dann jedenfalls anders verlegen, unter der wippe lang ist das echt nicht klug.

passt jedenfalls auf mit den dunkleren groÃen schrauben bei der dÃ¤mpferaufnahme - sind anscheinend aus titan und drehen sehr gerne durch.
meine vordere ist im arsch - aber eher aus dem grund, weil die viiiieeeeel zu fest angezogen war. krieg von canyon jedenfalls eine neue kostenlos zugeschickt. sehr nett, danke
// edit sagt: grade per mail dazu eine rechnung gekriegt ... 15â¬ ... na ja, stressfreier und leichter als mir was drehen zu lassen ... von geld war am tel aber nicht die rede


----------



## Wuaschthans (14. April 2010)

Hallo Torque-Gemeinde,
seit gestern bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Trailflow.
Ich wollte hier mal in die Runde fragen ob mir jemand Tips zum einstellen der unendlichen Möglichkeiten des Dämpfers und der Gabel geben kann.
Ich bin ca 73 kg schwer und bevorzugtes Gelände sind auf jeden Fall Trails, ab und zu Bikeparks, im mom aber keine größeren Drops. Was wäre denn eine gute Einstellung, dass das Pro pedalling auch für längere Auffahrten gut funktioniert?
Bin für alle Tips und Erfahrungen sehr dankbar.

Cheers


----------



## Mudge (14. April 2010)

Stierkacke!

Ich schneid einfach die Leitung von der blöden Elixir durch, kein Bock dass da was an den Lagern kaputt geht


----------



## whigger (14. April 2010)

Wuaschthans schrieb:


> Hallo Torque-Gemeinde,
> seit gestern bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Trailflow.
> Ich wollte hier mal in die Runde fragen ob mir jemand Tips zum einstellen der unendlichen Möglichkeiten des Dämpfers und der Gabel geben kann.
> Ich bin ca 73 kg schwer und bevorzugtes Gelände sind auf jeden Fall Trails, ab und zu Bikeparks, im mom aber keine größeren Drops. Was wäre denn eine gute Einstellung, dass das Pro pedalling auch für längere Auffahrten gut funktioniert?
> ...



Versuche es mal mit ca. 175psi in der Hauptkammer und ca. 150psi im Piggy. Volumen vom Piggy ganz offen, also Buttom-Out ganz auf Minus, so dass drei weiße Ringe zu sehen sind. 

Dies Einstellung habe ich bisher noch nicht testen können, werde es aber später machen. Den Tip habe ich mir aus dem LV Forum vom 901 abgeschaut


----------



## Wuaschthans (14. April 2010)

@whigger
Vielen dank. Habs jetz auch einfach mal nach Gefühl so eingestellt aber noch nich draußen getestet. Da hat man noch ne zeit dran zu spielen bis das mal passt.

Mal noch ne andere Frage: Ist das normal das die Gabel noch so ca 3 mm *ruckartig *ausfedert wenn man das Vorderrad hebt? Passiert natürlich nur wenn die Gabel sehr weit eingefedert war.  Könnte das auch an einer Einstellung liegen?
Vielen Dank schon ma.


----------



## HeavyE (14. April 2010)

Servus zusammen,

möchte meinem Torque ES ne Kindshock Sattelstütze verpassen!

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit der i900 / i950? Welche ist "besser"?

Lohn sich der Aufpreis fürs Remote? Kann mann das Kabel irgendwo "sauber" verlegen?

Gibt es Alternativen?


----------



## ohschda (14. April 2010)

HeavyE schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> möchte meinem Torque ES ne Kindshock Sattelstütze verpassen!
> 
> ...


 
Das frag ich mich auch die ganze Zeit. Ich seh aber keine andere Möglichkeit als entweder mit Kabelbinder am Oberrohr oder Kleine Gewinde bohren und mit Schellen befestigen. Beides eher suboptimal.

@wuaschthans: Hört sich meiner Meinung nach nach Rebound an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuaschthans (14. April 2010)

@ohschda
ich glaub nich das es das sein kann weil:
ich feder ziemlich weit ein, dann nehm ich die komplette belastung weg, wenn ich dann das vorderrad hebe kommt die gabel nochmal so 3mm raus


----------



## ohschda (14. April 2010)

Wuaschthans schrieb:


> @ohschda
> ich glaub nich das es das sein kann weil:
> ich feder ziemlich weit ein, dann nehm ich die komplette belastung weg, wenn ich dann das vorderrad hebe kommt die gabel nochmal so 3mm raus


 
dann weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## whigger (14. April 2010)

HeavyE schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> möchte meinem Torque ES ne Kindshock Sattelstütze verpassen!
> 
> ...



Alternativen gibt es von Crank Brothers, Speci und die Cobra. Ich denke aber, dass die Kindshock das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bietet. Die i950 ist halt ein Ticken leichter und bietet einen Klemmkopf ohne Offset.

Ich würde ohne Remote wählen, weil das mit dem Kable doch eher suboptimal ist, wie ohschda schon schreibt. Der Hebel unter dem Sitz ist doch auch super erreichbar, wenn man nicht grad ein motorischer Legastheniker ist....
Auf verblockten Trail, in denen man beide Hände am Lenker braucht, spielt an eh nicht an der Stütze rum


----------



## Jogi (14. April 2010)

ich hab auch die 950 am Tork ES, ohne Remote. Ich wollte keinen zusätlichen "Kabelsalat" am Bike. Bisher hab ich den Remote auch nicht vermisst, wenn ich die KS allerdings wieder abgeben müsste, die würd ich sofort vermissen >> geiles Teil


----------



## JaniK (14. April 2010)

Hi!

Can someone please help me with this one. Unfortunatelly we can not buy anymore FREERIDE magazine in Slovenia. I would really like to see the Super Enduro test. http://www.bike-freeride.de/fmo//show.php3?id=82&nodeid=82&PHPSESSID=b41dca564fb0da50be96a2d1a4812d82

Can some one take photos of the test (or scan it) and send me via email. Please contact me througt PM (private massage) for my email.

Thank you very much!

p.s. I am canyon torque rider, but sadly I can't buy the magazine.


----------



## steveo282 (14. April 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Hab meins in graphit, Größe L gestern bekommen.
> 
> Bin grad am Umbauen, hab aber zuvor noch Bilder gemacht. Versuch ich heute Abend hier reinzustellen.


Bin schon gespannt, auch wenn ichs in Anodized Black bestellt hab, würd mich dein Hobel mal interessieren, also auf auf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (14. April 2010)

hi...
wüsste gern mal aus welchem BJ dieser Torque Rahmen stamt!
evtl kann ja wer von euch weiter helfen wäre nett!






danke...


----------



## wildchild (14. April 2010)

schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=249567
das dürfte das 2007-er torque fr 7.0 sein.
Ist das nicht das, das auch bei ebay zu ersteigern ist?
mfg


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. April 2010)

sieht so aus, als ob ein fox dämpfer drin wär. könnte demnach eher ein 2008er sein. so weit ich mich erinnern kann, sind die farben gleich geblieben.


----------



## -Soulride- (14. April 2010)

Blöde Frage, aber auch die 07er hatten doch schon die kleine Strebe am Sitzrohr (stimmt die Bezeichnung? Na ihr wißt glaub ich was ich meine..). Oder gibts die nur an den größeren Rahmen?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. April 2010)

also ab 2008 gab es die jedenfalls bei allen größen.


----------



## sirphillmo (14. April 2010)

Nochmal zum Thema Kind Shock ....ich fahre eine i900 mit remote an meinem ES. Die zugverlegung ist nicht wirklich top, stört am oberrohr allerdings praktisch gar nicht. ich muss sagen, ich werde nie wieder ohne remote fahren. dachte anfangs ich brauche das nicht, aber jetzt will ich nicht mehr ohne diesen knopf am lenker 



 hier sieht man auch die zugverlegung, allerdings noch mit weißen kabelbindern.


----------



## JaniK (14. April 2010)

JaniK schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Can some one take photos of the test (or scan it) and send me via email. Please contact me througt PM (private massage) for my email.



Thank you!
got it.


----------



## aibeekey (15. April 2010)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> hi...
> wüsste gern mal aus welchem BJ dieser Torque Rahmen stamt!
> evtl kann ja wer von euch weiter helfen wäre nett!
> 
> ...



der verkäufer schreibt selbst in seinem ebay angebot, dass es ein 2007er is... wenn es ein 2008er wäre, wär er also blöd, da tut er sich selbst keinen gefallen... ein 06er hingegen kann es nicht sein, das rot gab es nur 2007 und 2008 

bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber ich glaube 2008 waren keine sun SOS mehr drauf, also sollte 2007 passen... das fahr ich auch selbst, einzige unterschiede zum ebay angebot sind die reifen, der vorbau, der dämpfer und die bremse, der rest is serie (lenker auch, zumindest bekam ich meins mit holzfeller)...



http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Torque-FR...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item4ceebeed7a


----------



## Tom Servo (15. April 2010)

Ich hätte gerne en Coil im Trailflow. Leider kostet so'n DHX5 gut Kohle, und auf Ebay findet man selten bis gar nix. Vivid is solala mit voller Druckstufe, von daher sollte es Propedal sein. Es funktioniert super auf'm DHX Air.


----------



## mas7erchief (15. April 2010)

Guck doch mal gelegentlich auf eBay.com rein...da sollteste günstig an sowas rankommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (15. April 2010)

Hab grad Probleme beim Umbau vom Playzone 6.0:

Das Teil hat ja den vollintegrierten Steuersatz Acros AiX-03. Kenne mich aber leider nur mit dem "losen" Ahead-Steuersätzen aus.

Da ich die Marzocchi gegen eine Lyrik tauschen will, stellt sich für mich nun die Frage wie ich das machen soll? Also wie bekomm ich die Gabel da raus? Der Steuersatz sitzt ja bombenfest...

Grüße


----------



## tical2000 (15. April 2010)

Servus,
hab gestern mein Trialflow ausgepackt und aufgebaut. Sensationell. Ist mein erstes Canyon. 
Mir ist dann doch was aufgefallen. Da gibt es ne Schweißnaht. Bzw. die gibt es nicht. Die ist direkt über dem Tretlager. Da kreucht und fleucht der modder doch nur so rein. Ihr habt da nicht zufällig ne Schweißnaht drauf!? Wüsste nicht warum sie an der gespart haben sollten!?


----------



## Stacked (15. April 2010)

Ich hab da auch keine Schweißnaht drauf. Das sieht aber ziemlich dicht aus. 
Glaube nicht, dass das ein Problem geben wird


----------



## tical2000 (15. April 2010)

Mhhh, irgendwie finde ich dass das nicht so dicht aussieht. Das is bei mir voll der Spalt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. April 2010)

das ist doch nur eine aufgeschweißte verstärkung. das sitzrohr wird schon dicht mit dem unterrohr versachweißt sein.


----------



## kNiRpS (15. April 2010)

das mit der schweißnaht passt so. hatte mich damals schon im showroom gestört (u.a. deswegen hab ich das 2009er genommen)
sollte aber kein wirkliches problem darstellen. wasse rläuft zum tretlagergehäuse ab und über das loch unten raus, und der dreck...naja...nach der fahrt einmal drüberwischen, dann sollte das auch kein problem mehr darstellen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2010)

Ihr macht echt Probleme wo gar keine sind  Das ist einfach ein Verstärkungsblech wie man es auch oft oben am Übergang vom Steuerrohr zum Oberrohr sieht - so z. B. beim alten Torque - und die sind NIE dicht verschweißt, damit es nicht zu Spannungen im Material kommt.



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> das sitzrohr wird schon dicht mit dem unterrohr versachweißt sein.


Klar ist es das!  Ich meine, Canyon konstruiert bekanntermaßen gerne mal völligen Bullshit an die sonst so guten Torques dran (ISCG-Umwerfer-Adapter-Kollision*, Ausfallenden...), aber SO schlimm ist es zum Glück noch nicht 


*) ja, auf der Sache werde ich noch eine Weile rumhacken 


@ Mudge: Was genau ist da dein Problem?  Die Gabel sollte genau so auszubauen sein wie mit jedam anderen Steuersatz auch...


----------



## Rines (15. April 2010)

bei meinem ES is das sitzroh unten garnicht dicht. und ich bin froh drum^^ sons sammelt sich doch da riesen dreck und wasser^^ 
so halt ich einfach mal en schlauch oben rein un der schmodder kommt unten raus.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. April 2010)

du hast da was falsch verstanden... es geht nur um den übergang zwischen sitz- und unterrohr. und der ist auch bei dir dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (15. April 2010)

Hat jemand schon versucht, 'ne Kettenführung auf eines der neuen Torques zu machen? Ob's diesmal auch so'n Drama is?


----------



## tical2000 (15. April 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon versucht, 'ne Kettenführung auf eines der neuen Torques zu machen? Ob's diesmal auch so'n Drama is?



Anscheinend ists das: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422126&page=8


----------



## Mudge (15. April 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Mudge: Was genau ist da dein Problem?  Die Gabel sollte genau so auszubauen sein wie mit jedam anderen Steuersatz auch...


 
Hat sich wahrscheinlich schon geklärt 

Problem ist, dass die Gabel bombenfest sitzt. Habs mit heftigen Gummihammer-Schlägen probiert, aber da löste sich nix. Hab nun den Tipp bekommen:

"Wenn du den losen Teil des Steuersatzes entfernt hast, siehst du über dem Lager einen schwarzen Ring - diesen musst du irgendwie raushebeln (kleiner Schraubenzieher am besten) - irgendwo ist der geschlitzt, da musst du anfangen. Sei ein bisschen vorsichtig, ich habe mir da gleich was abgebrochen - ist aber nicht so schlimm.

http://www.acros.de/__pdb/pdf/25.02.000S.pdf

Teil 5 ist das."

Und dann probier ichs nochmal mit dem Hammer!


----------



## Tom Servo (15. April 2010)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Anscheinend ists das: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422126&page=8


Naja, immerhin kann man eine am Tretlager festmachen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> "Wenn du den losen Teil des Steuersatzes entfernt hast, siehst du über dem Lager einen schwarzen Ring ...


Ja, der obere Zentrierring. Hätte gedacht, dir ist bekannt, dass der u. U. ziemlich fest sitzt  ist nicht nur beim Torque so.




Tom Servo schrieb:


> Naja, immerhin kann man eine am Tretlager festmachen.


ISCG am Rahmen und ne BB-mount KeFü verbauen müssen stinkt zum Himmel. Ud wenn selbst das nicht ginge, würde ich persönlich nach Koblenz fahren und das Teil den Entwicklern um die Ohren hauen  Aber ich habs bei meinem 2009er ja jetzt auch geschafft, dass es passt mit Stinger ISCG - Bilder/Infos poste ich später noch im KeFü Thread...


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (15. April 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> von sram gibts auch dh kasetten



Ja an RR kassetten hab ich auch schon gedacht, hat die schon einer am Tork gebaut?
vom Schaltwerk dürfte das ja kein Problem sein, weil ja mein XT Schaltwerk ja den Schaltbereich von der Deore Kasstte eingestellt hat und der gleich sein dürfte mit anderen Kassetten oder?


mfg Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (16. April 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> Ja an RR kassetten hab ich auch schon gedacht, hat die schon einer am Tork gebaut?
> vom Schaltwerk dürfte das ja kein Problem sein, weil ja mein XT Schaltwerk ja den Schaltbereich von der Deore Kasstte eingestellt hat und der gleich sein dürfte mit anderen Kassetten oder?
> 
> 
> mfg Rob



Das Schaltwerk passt auf alles... da is nix eingestellt is stufenlos. Dein Trigger gibt die Rasterung vor. 
Die Passen auf alle kasetten die 9 fach sind.


----------



## Mudge (16. April 2010)

Hier mal das Playzone in L...vor dem Umbau 







Die Farbe sind in echt echt bombe aus. Ziemlich hochwertig, gefällt mir deutlich besser als das andonisierte schwarz.


----------



## mas7erchief (16. April 2010)

Die Farbe gefällt mir auf jedenfall gut.
Was wird geändert?


----------



## Cortezsi (16. April 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Die Farbe gefällt mir auf jedenfall gut.
> Was wird geändert?



Ich denk mal:
- Katzenaugen
- Hupe
- Wimpel von der Fahrradprüfung
- Bierdeckel in die Speichen
- Rückspiegel
- Dynamo mit Lichtanlage
- Schutzbleche
- Gepäckträger


----------



## whigger (16. April 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ich denk mal:
> - Katzenaugen
> - Hupe
> - Wimpel von der Fahrradprüfung
> ...


-Fuchsschwanz mit so einer Antenne und ne Sissybar

Sorry fürs OT...


----------



## affleck (16. April 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ich denk mal:
> - Katzenaugen
> - Hupe
> - Wimpel von der Fahrradprüfung
> ...



Da gibts doch auch diese Kügelchen die man in jede Speiche drückt und sich beim fahren schön rauf und runter bewegen. Macht farblich sehr viel her und der Sound soll erste Sahne sein wenn die Teile auf die Felge fallen.  
Und mit nem hohen Chopperlenker bist der King on the road!!


----------



## mas7erchief (16. April 2010)

Was mit der Anhängerkupplung, falls man mal auf die Idee kommt mit dem Rad in den Wald Holz machen zu fahren?


----------



## floleerau (16. April 2010)

und was auch nicht fehlen darf ist ein Bananensattel!!!!
ht


                    ;)


----------



## floleerau (16. April 2010)

den mein ich


----------



## Cortezsi (16. April 2010)

LOL - Leute klasse.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (16. April 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Die Farbe gefällt mir auf jedenfall gut.
> Was wird geändert?


 
Ich verrat mal soviel: Das einzige was bleibt ist der Rahmen mit Dämpfer und der Vorbau


----------



## floleerau (16. April 2010)

und die zum Gepäckträger


----------



## mas7erchief (16. April 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Ich verrat mal soviel: Das einzige was bleibt ist der Rahmen mit Dämpfer und der Vorbau


 

hehe sauber. 
also so eine typische "ich kaufe die günstigste version um billig an den rahmen zu kommen" aktion


----------



## Master80 (16. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand (außer den Canyon Jungs) einen Roco Air im Tork? Die Frage ist in diesem Thread schomal gestellt worden, aber es wurde nie darauf eingegangen. Ich frage deshalb, weil ich diesen Dämpfer jetzt durch Zufall ein paar Wochen fahren kann und bin also auf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten.



Hi,

also ich fahre eine Rocco Air WC in meinem Torque ES! vorher Vivid Beide sind super aber ist halt ein Air und kommt nicht ganz an den Vivid coil ran von der sensibilität her. Das ist aber angesichts der gewichts ersparnis von 520g(selbst nachgewogen) zu vernachlässigen Der Rocco fühlt sich nach gefundener einstellung sehr sahnig,flüffig... an am hinterbau. Keine durchschläge bisher wegen der hohen endprogression des Dämpfers und das bei ca 100kg mit montur. Da es der WC ist wippt er ein wenig beim padalieren aber naja... wenn du das nicht möchtest holste dir den Rocco AIR TST.  Mir giebt er jedenfalls ein gutes sicheres gefühl bei jeder fahrweise! Weiteres plus ist die Optik sieht super aus im Rahmen! sollte aber nicht der hauptgrund sein das ding zu kaufen Einstellen lässt er sich meiner meinung auch sehr gut nach ein paar testfahrten und die einstell knöpe sind auch sehr gut erreichbar. Kann den Dämpfer eigentlich nur empfehlen und noch nichts schlechtes berichten! hoffe das es so bleibt

netten Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Ich verrat mal soviel: Das einzige was bleibt ist der Rahmen mit Dämpfer und der Vorbau


Hehe, ähnlich wie bei mir letztes Jahr mit dem FR9  Ich habe darüber hinaus nur noch Bremse, Sattel und Reifen behalten.




mas7erchief schrieb:


> hehe sauber.
> also so eine typische "ich kaufe die günstigste version um billig an den rahmen zu kommen" aktion


DAS ist bei Canyon aber Schwachsinn! Ich habe bewusst das teuerste gekauft (alleine schon, weil die "Farbe" mit riesigem Abstand die beste war  ), um die Teile gut verkaufen zu können ( -> Hammershit, Fox Van...). Hatte ALLES in wenigen Tagen weg, zum Teil bevor ichs in den Bikemarkt setzen konnte  und habe so effektiv für Rahmen mit Dämpfer und Kleinteilen plus die oben genannten Teile 900 gezahlt - allerdings durch den Sparbuchpreis. Ich hätte aber auch 1200 gezahlt, hätte es denn sein müssen  Aber das Sparbuch kam sozusagen just in time...


----------



## mas7erchief (16. April 2010)

Joar müsste man dann mal genau durchrechnen mit den ca bekannten bikemarktpreisen wo man günstiger wegkommt. man muss vorher aber natürlich auch erstmal die 3000 flüssig haben um sich das teuerste kaufen zu können. is ja auch kein Pappenstiel^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Joar müsste man dann mal genau durchrechnen mit den ca bekannten bikemarktpreisen wo man günstiger wegkommt.


Genau das hab ich gemacht 




mas7erchief schrieb:


> man muss vorher aber natürlich auch erstmal die 3000 flüssig haben um sich das teuerste kaufen zu können. is ja auch kein Pappenstiel^^


Ja, das war genau das Problem, vor allem weils halt sehr kurzfristig war (im Sparbuch gehen die Teile ja echt weg wie geschnitten Brot!). Ich habs zum Glück geschafft, es über meine "hohe Kante" zwischenzufinanzieren - ich wusste ja nicht, dass ich die Teile alle SO schnell zu den Preisen, die ich haben wollte weg kriege. Hab es - bis auf den Mist mit der KeFü - auch echt nicht bereut


----------



## mas7erchief (16. April 2010)

Meins ist auch ausm sparbuch...
tja hättest die hammerschmidt halt behalten sollen.
top teil meiner meinung nach


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2010)

Hammerschmidt stinkt  (das Wortspiel oben war volle Absicht ) Zu schwer, zu teuer, zu laut, zu hoher Widerstand des Getriebes... also MIR reichen diese Nachteile vollkommen aus, um das Teil nicht zu mögen  Die Bodenfreiheit reicht mir bisher gut aus, lediglich ein Shortcage Schaltwerk fände ich interessant. Müsste mal checken, ob das mit 22/36 und 11-32 funzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (16. April 2010)

Da ist im Moment ein Long Cage drauf, und bei den grossen Rädchen vorne und hinten haste dat Ding schon bald im Vorderrad in den Speichen. Ein Short Cage wird wohl nix.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. April 2010)

Also ich fahre mit der Kombi schon seit Jahren ein X0 medium cage, das passt einwandfrei! Ich denke bei einem short cage wären vielleicht 1-2 Gänge im Bereich groß-groß nicht fahrbar.


----------



## sirphillmo (17. April 2010)

Mir ist gerade jemand an der Tankstelle mit seinem Auto über mein Bike gefahren ! Erste Schadenanalyse: Vorderes Laufrad im Eimer, die 36 sieht arg mitgenommen aus, Lenker und Pedal wild zerkratzt. Ob der Rahmen was abbegommen hat wird wohl Canyon klären müssen. 

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## leeresblatt (17. April 2010)

wie ist denn das passiert?


----------



## Gades (17. April 2010)

armes torque.

Ich hab seit Mittwoch mein Torque Alpinist. Jetzt hab ich an einem Lager ein Spiel drin. Ich bin mir nicht Sicher ob es relativ Normal ist. 
Es ist das Lager: 





Falls es nicht Normal sein sollte, fahr ich bald mal bei Canyon vorbei. Sollte ja schnell ausgetauscht sein (Schraube ist aufjedenfall Fest angezogen).

Bei Bedarf kann ich mal ein Foto von dem Lager mit Schraube machen.


----------



## T!ll (17. April 2010)

sirphillmo schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade jemand an der Tankstelle mit seinem Auto über mein Bike gefahren !



Und den Typen hast du am leben gelassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirphillmo (17. April 2010)

Ich musste mich beherrschen, aber er muss mir den schaden ja jetzt bezahlen.
fahrrad lag neben der luftsäule und als ich mich umdrehte um den knopf zu drücken, höre ich es laut kratzen und schleifen. der fahrer des wagens hat mir vorab sogar persönlich den luftschlauch übergeben. unglaublich auch, dass ich meinen hinterbau heute morgen erst von canyon zurückbekommen habe, weil die lager nicht korrekt eingepresst waren. 18km habe ich ab da geschafft. Der Service von Canyon war in diesem Fall wirklich sehr schnell und absolut Top.


----------



## leeresblatt (17. April 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> Falls es nicht Normal sein sollte, fahr ich bald mal bei Canyon vorbei. Sollte ja schnell ausgetauscht sein (Schraube ist aufjedenfall Fest angezogen).
> 
> Bei Bedarf kann ich mal ein Foto von dem Lager mit Schraube machen.



habe bei meinem mal nachgeschaut, da wackelt nix. sollte normalerweise auch nicht sein.


----------



## timothekid (17. April 2010)

Ich hab grad eben mal wegen neuem Lager die Tretlagerbreite gemessen.
Das Lineal sagt 71mm?
Hab ich falsch gemessen oder ist das normal?


----------



## Byki (17. April 2010)

Hat schon jemand ein neues Torque Frame Set erhalten?
Bitte wiegen!

Torqe Alpinist an die Waage!

Danke.


----------



## leeresblatt (17. April 2010)

habe mal nachgewogen, allerdings habe ich nur eine digitale Personenwaage.

Alpinist, graphite grey, Größe M, im Originalzustand (ohne Pedale): *13,9 kg*


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. April 2010)

Byki schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein neues Torque Frame Set erhalten?
> Bitte wiegen!
> 
> Torqe Alpinist an die Waage!
> ...



wer kauft sich denn ein frameset?


----------



## wildchild (17. April 2010)

Leute, die zu viel Geld und keinen Geschmack für Farbe haben^^


----------



## r0ckZ (18. April 2010)

habe das torque geschlachtet - in l, elox,  steuersatz und züge warens 3341g


----------



## Byki (18. April 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> habe das torque geschlachtet - in l, elox,  steuersatz und züge warens 3341g



Danke.

Nackter Rahmen also ca. 3200g.


----------



## Barney_1 (18. April 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> armes torque.
> 
> Ich hab seit Mittwoch mein Torque Alpinist. Jetzt hab ich an einem Lager ein Spiel drin. Ich bin mir nicht Sicher ob es relativ Normal ist.
> Es ist das Lager:
> ...



Da sind glaube ich so Kunststoff Scheiben zwischen , schau doch mal nach ob da eventuell eine vergessen wurde.
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (18. April 2010)

Also die Plastikscheiben sind drin. Ich hab jetzt auch mal Fotos von den  Schrauben/Lagern gemacht.







Solch ein Lager hab ich auch noch nie gesehen(hab da auch nicht die  Ahnung von). Da ist wohl nach dem Schraubenkopf eine Art Kugel wo ein  Metallring drauf bewegen kann. Theoretisch muss da ja ein gewisses Spiel  vorhanden sein, sonst könnte sich das ja nicht bewegen. Ich schreib  aber heute noch Canyon an. Mal schauen was die dazu sagen.

ps. Irgendwie hab ich kein Glück mit meinen Rädern. Jedesmal ist  irgendwas dran. Naja, immerhin kann ich ja ohne Probleme nach Koblenz  fahren.


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. April 2010)

Hi ich muss mich mal dazwischen schieben.

Mein Evolver ISX6 hat angefangen zu quietschen und ich denke es ist kaum noch Öl drinne. Hat jemand eine Service-Anleitung die er verlinken oder hochladen könnte ?


----------



## wildchild (18. April 2010)

schon mal hier geschaut : http://www.manitoumtb.com/index.php?page=support
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Master80 (18. April 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> Also die Plastikscheiben sind drin. Ich hab jetzt auch mal Fotos von den  Schrauben/Lagern gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Scheint nicht wie ein herkömmliches Kugellager auszusehen sondern eher wie ein Kugelgelenk mhhh....


----------



## philipp7586 (18. April 2010)

Hallo, 
ich will mir ein neues Bike kaufen und bin danke des guten Preises bei Canyon gelandet.
Dort interessiere ich mich für das Torque 6.0 Playzone. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob das Teil auch was aushält. Will in den Bikepark und springe auch mal gerne 5-10Meter.
Kann man das mit diesem Bike machen. Wäre keine Dauerbelastung aber wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet greife ich zu und springe.
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir ein bisschen Auskunft über die Bikepark bzw. Donwhillperformance geben könnte.


----------



## kNiRpS (18. April 2010)

naja das teil is fürn park gebaut(zumindest laut artikelbeschreibung), sollte das also eigentlich schon aushalten


----------



## mas7erchief (18. April 2010)

Also 3,xx meter runter und 6,xx meter weit hat meins gestern ausgehalten...
ist zwar en 2009er aber da sollte sich zu 2010 nich viel geändert haben.


----------



## Flink (18. April 2010)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich will mir ein neues Bike kaufen und bin danke des guten Preises bei Canyon gelandet.
> Dort interessiere ich mich für das Torque 6.0 Playzone. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob das Teil auch was aushält. Will in den Bikepark und springe auch mal gerne 5-10Meter.
> Kann man das mit diesem Bike machen. Wäre keine Dauerbelastung aber wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet greife ich zu und springe.
> Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir ein bisschen Auskunft über die Bikepark bzw. Donwhillperformance geben könnte.



hält alles aus kann ich aus eigener erfahrung sagen und ich springe auch größere sachen damit


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. April 2010)

@philipp7586: Wenn du nur Bikepark fahren willst und dir keine Sorgen um dein Bike machen willst schau dir doch mal das Torque FRX an. Das ist sogar was günstiger wie das Dropzone und sofort verfügbar.

@wildchild: Danke ich dachte es gibt evtl. eine Anleitung nur für den Evolver ISX6 - die auf der Page beziehen sich ja auf alle Dämpfer. Aber dann werde ich mich da einlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (19. April 2010)

> @philipp7586: Wenn du nur Bikepark fahren willst und dir keine Sorgen um dein Bike machen willst schau dir doch mal das Torque FRX an. Das ist sogar was günstiger wie das Dropzone und sofort verfügbar.


 
Es ginge ums Playzone, nicht ums Dropzone...da ist das frx schon etwas teurer.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (20. April 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk passt auf alles... da is nix eingestellt is stufenlos. Dein Trigger gibt die Rasterung vor.
> Die Passen auf alle kasetten die 9 fach sind.


alles klar danke für die antwort

hat einer an seinem Tork eine RR verbaut??? würde gerne mal ein Pic sehen 

mfg Rob


----------



## Deleted 118538 (20. April 2010)

die pros fahren auch (fast) alles damit 
bei den prototypen war doch auch alles klar nur wurden die unteren dämpferaufnahmeschrauben ordentlich verstärkt


----------



## Mudge (20. April 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> Also die Plastikscheiben sind drin. Ich hab jetzt auch mal Fotos von den Schrauben/Lagern gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hast du die Wippe abmontiert? 

Ich hatte nämlich auch erst Probleme mit den beiden Schrauben, da ich zum Bremsleitung entfernen, die Wippe abmontieren musste.

Hast du drauf geachtet, dass auch die beiden kleinen Schrauben in der Mitte der Wippe (Die die Wippe prinzipiell zusammenhalten) fest sind?

Also allein wenn schon alle anderen Schrauben richtig angedreht sind, kann die Wippe eigentlich kein Spiel haben. Es sei denn, du hast das Gewinde der Schrauben irgendwie geschrottet.


----------



## wildchild (20. April 2010)

Ich habe heute mal wieder ein paar weitere Erfahrungen mit Canyon gemacht:
Bereits seit etwas längerer Zeit habe ich, wenn ich im Stand die Bremse betätigt habe ein gewisses Spiel bemerkt, also der Reifen konnte noch ca. 2 cm  nach vorne und hinten geschoben werden... 
Anfangs dachte ich ok, kann ja nichts weiter sein, denn den Steuerstz und die Gabel habe ich deshalb schon überprüft/überprüfen lassen. 
Dann heute Nachmittag der Befund: Die Bremsscheibenschrauben waren locker und und die Scheibe hatte Spiel. 
Ich habe dann versucht die Scheibe abzuschrauben, um mir die Gewinde näher anzuschauen, ABER: Eine der Schrauben war so fest darin verankert(ich denke, dass dieses auch leicht verkantet war :-( ), dass ich den Schraubenkopf bereits halb rund gedreht habe. Ich dachte schon über allerei Möglichkeiten nach, die Schraube zu entfernen(aufboren, Torx oder Imbus kleben/Schweißen, ...) bis mein Vater es dann doch noch mit einem etwas größeren Torx rausbekommen hat.
Die Gewinde sehen glücklicherweise noch in Ordnung aus, allerdings brauche ich jetzt zwangläufig neue Schrauben (und zwar alle 6). 
Ich habe bereits festgestellt, dass es orginal Formula Schrauben gibt, allerdings sind diese recht teuer...
Daher nun meine Frage: Gibt es alternative dazu(Titan/Stahl inbus/torx) und falls ja, welche Größe (M3, M4) also die DIN Bezeichnung?
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Deleted 118538 (20. April 2010)

waren da in der bike nicht welche drinnen in verschiedenen farben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (20. April 2010)

Also bei Bike-Discount kostet der 6er Satz Schrauben von Formular direkt 2,95.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k614/schrauben.html

Sicher ist das Geld fÃ¼r 6 "popelige" Schrauben aber wenn das Rad >1800â¬ Wert ist...


----------



## wildchild (20. April 2010)

Erstmal danke ür die schnellen Antworten
Nja, 3 Euro sind für 6 Schrauben nett grad wenig... Wenn ich die genaue Bezeichnung wüsste, könnte ich im Baummarkt/bei meinem Vater in der Heimwerkstatt nachschauen, ob ich was passendes habe....
mfg


----------



## Jogi (20. April 2010)

Määdsche,
wenn du die Schrauben rausgedreht hast, werden die soch doch wohl nicht in Luft aufgelöst haben.
Nimm einen Messschieber und mess Gewinde und Länge. Im Zweifelsfall nimmst halt eine mit zum Eisenwarenhandel und kaufts dir für 3 EUR 20 neue.


----------



## sh0rt (20. April 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> Erstmal danke Ã¼r die schnellen Antworten
> Nja, 3 Euro sind fÃ¼r 6 Schrauben nett grad wenig... Wenn ich die genaue Bezeichnung wÃ¼sste, kÃ¶nnte ich im Baummarkt/bei meinem Vater in der Heimwerkstatt nachschauen, ob ich was passendes habe....
> mfg



Vielleicht mal im lokalen Bikeshop vorbeigehen und fragen ob die nicht paar Ã¼brig haben. 

Ansonsten lieber den Euro mehr ausgeben und wissen, dass man das richtige Teil hat. Geiz ist geil und so aber bei einem Rad was soviel Geld wert ist, da sollte man doch wenigstens in sicherheitsrelevante Teile das nÃ¶tige Geld investieren, vorallem wenn wir hier von <10â¬ reden. Falsche Schrauben, Kopf ab, Scheibe ab dein Kopf aufm Stein....gut das die meisten RollstÃ¼hle keine Scheibenbremsen haben, sonst mÃ¼sste man wieder 3â¬ investieren


----------



## ohschda (20. April 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Määdsche,
> wenn du die Schrauben rausgedreht hast, werden die soch doch wohl nicht in Luft aufgelöst haben.
> Nimm einen Messschieber und mess Gewinde und Länge. Im Zweifelsfall nimmst halt eine mit zum Eisenwarenhandel und kaufts dir für 3 EUR 20 neue.



Dann aber Schraubensicherung nicht vergessen, sonst sind sie bald wieder locker. Und mit Drehmoment andrehen!


----------



## wildchild (20. April 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Määdsche,
> wenn du die Schrauben rausgedreht hast, werden die soch doch wohl nicht in Luft aufgelöst haben.
> Nimm einen Messschieber und mess Gewinde und Länge. Im Zweifelsfall nimmst halt eine mit zum Eisenwarenhandel und kaufts dir für 3 EUR 20 neue.



Nenn mich noch einer Määdsche hier... 
Mal im Ernst, erstens hab ich in dem Moment nett so weit gedacht und zweitens ist mein Werkstatt Wissen noch nett so groß, dass ich auswendig bestimmten Schraubendurchmessern Bezeichnungen zuordenen kann....
Egal, ich wollte es halt nur noch heute abend wissen, weil ich morgen nochmal zum Bikeshop, bzw. in die Stadt komme.



sh0rt schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal im lokalen Bikeshop vorbeigehen und fragen ob die nicht paar übrig haben.
> 
> Ansonsten lieber den Euro mehr ausgeben und wissen, dass man das richtige Teil hat. Geiz ist geil und so aber bei einem Rad was soviel Geld wert ist, da sollte man doch wenigstens in sicherheitsrelevante Teile das nötige Geld investieren, vorallem wenn wir hier von <10 reden. Falsche Schrauben, Kopf ab, Scheibe ab dein Kopf aufm Stein....gut das die meisten Rollstühle keine Scheibenbremsen haben, sonst müsste man wieder 3 investieren


Ja, das haste schon irgendwo recht, aber ich meine Schraube ist Schraube... 
Ich frag morgen mal beim Bikeladen nach.



ohschda schrieb:


> Dann aber Schraubensicherung nicht vergessen, sonst sind sie bald wieder locker. Und mit Drehmoment andrehen!


Danke, so weit habe ich schon gedacht. Drehmoment ist zwar bei Torx nett so einfach, weil mir da der Aufsatz fehlt... Da muss ich mal noch meinen Vater oder meine Sis fragen, aber trotzdem Danke für alle Antworten.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## tical2000 (21. April 2010)

Jetzt komm schon.
Willst net Määdsche genannt werden aber musst Deine Schwester nach nem Torxaufsatz für nen Drehmomentschlüssel fragen???
Und Schraube ist gewiss nicht gleich Schraube!!!!


----------



## martin! (21. April 2010)

moin,
mein alpinist ist nun auch da. aufgefallen ist mir das der bremshebel der hinterradbremse beim ersten kleinen teil des hebelweges schmatzt, dann ein kleiner wiederstand kommt, und erst dann die beläge anfangen sich zu bewegen.
weiss da jemand rat? ist alles ok mit der bremse bzw. was kann ich zur abhilfe tun wenn nicht?

fahren konnte ich leider noch nicht, da ich noch 2-3 wochen krankgeschrieben bin... also k.a. wie sich das beim fahren bemerkbar macht.

schönen gruss


----------



## wildchild (21. April 2010)

Habe ich mich denn etwa so missverständlich ausgedrückt?
Ich habe einen Torx aufsatz, allerdings für die kleine Ratsche(ich glaub 1/4). da mein Drehmomentschlüssel allerdings eine 1/2 Zoll aufnahme hat, bracuhe ich entweder adapter oder einfacher einen kleinen Drehmomentschlüssel mit kleiner Torx aufsatz...
ist es jetzt halbwegs klar?
mfg aus dem Infounterricht^^
wildchild


----------



## -Soulride- (21. April 2010)

@Martin:

Hatte meine Elixier R auch, da war gut Luft drin. Vermutlich mal entlüften und es sollte passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (21. April 2010)

danke!

war auch ordentlich vollgesifft wie es von canyon kam.
kann es sein das die undicht ist? woran würde ich das merken?

naja, dann muss ich mir erstmal so ein entlüftungsset bestellen...


----------



## right turn (21. April 2010)

Hallo Leute...

Brauch da mal Eure Hilfe

Nach einem Jahr "Monarch" muß er demnächst dran glauben

Ich schwanke zwischen dem "Vivid" Stahlfederdämpfer oder dem "DHX"...

Nun meine Frage(n): 
Welche Federhärte braucht man für den VIVID bei einem Körpergewicht von ca. 68kg
Kann man den VIVID blockieren
Die Breite der Dämpferbuchsen beim Tourqe liegt bei 22.2 mm - die Fox-Buchsen gibt´s aber scheinbar nur in 21.8 mm - was habt Ihr da für Buchsen drin


Würde mich sehr über Eure Antworten freuen

Bis dann
Stephan


----------



## wildchild (21. April 2010)

right turn schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...
> 
> Brauch da mal Eure Hilfe
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde dir eine 250er bis 300er feder empfehlen, da musst du dann nach eigen Vorzügen abwägen, was für dich besser ist.
Prinzipiell würde ich bei der Wahl zwischen Fox und Rock Shox immer zuerst auf mein Bugdet schauen. Ein gut eingestellter vivid ist nicht wesentlich schlechter als ein DHX. Bei Fox bezahlt man(denke zumindestens ich) auch viel für den Namen.
Bei den Buchsen kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich denke, da gibt es genug hier im Forum, die dir dabei helfen können.
mfg
wildchild
PS: Federhärte : http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f


----------



## anulu (21. April 2010)

Also es gibt auch Dämpferbuchsen von Fox in 8x22.2 mm. Schau mal bei bike-mailorder z.b die haben welche drin.


----------



## right turn (21. April 2010)

Schon mal vielen Dank

Da habt Ihr mir schon ganz gut weitergeholfen...

Hab grad gesehen, daß demnächst eine 180er Talas rauskommt - würde ja ziemlich gut zum "DHX" passen-nur der Preis stört (ein wenig!).

Das Leben meint es nicht gut mit uns (mir!)

Bis später

Stephan


----------



## Rines (21. April 2010)

right turn schrieb:


> Schon mal vielen Dank
> 
> Da habt Ihr mir schon ganz gut weitergeholfen...
> 
> ...


ich würd dir auf jeden fall ne Härtere Feder empfehlen!!!! beim DHX.
Ich hab 72kg. Also mit gepäck was mehr (80kg). Also hab ich wie empfohlen ne 350er geholt. Viel zu schwach. Zu viel Sag und immer durchgeschlagen. Hab nun ne 400er und da passt der SAG und durchschlag naja.^^ damit ist es immernoch nicht so passent. 
Ich hab bereits viel Druck im Piggy und den Durchschlagsschutz komplett drin!. 
Also wenn dein Körpergewicht bei 68kg liegt würde ich dir ne 350er min. empfehlen. Besonders wenn de mal in nen Park komms.


----------



## aibeekey (22. April 2010)

ich fahr ne 250er bei 63 kilo nackt... bei ~70 kilo wär die definitiv zu weich


----------



## Tom Servo (22. April 2010)

Falls einer von euch in Kürze mal 'nen Vivid in 'nem Torque 2010 Rahmen benutzt, Feedback wie's Rad sich beim Strampeln verhält wäre nett. Wegen dem Propedal vom DHX Air Dämpfer im Vergleich zur Vivid Druckstufe.


----------



## Jogi (22. April 2010)

ich hab's schonmal irgendwo geschrieben:

Die Buchsen vom Monarch passen auch für Fox-Dämpfer (zumindest beim DHX5 Coil)
Nur für Evolver (Manitou) braucht man andere!

***

Ich fahr den DHX5 Coil mit ner 350er Feder bei 70 kg Lehrgewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (22. April 2010)

Hat einer Erfahrungen von Euch mit den Canyon Schraubgriffen am Torque Trailflow u. der Remote Bedienung von einer KS 950 Sattelstütze? 

Harmoniert das?

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## sirphillmo (22. April 2010)

wie genau es mit den canyon griffen ist, weiß ich nicht, aber mit den 0815 schraubgriffen geht es nur suboptimal. ich kenne auch keinen schraubgriff mit klemmringen die so breit sind wie die klemmung der remote. abgesehen davon sitzt, meiner meinung nach, der hebel viel zu nahe am griff wenn er direkt geschraubt wird. ich habe zwischen griff und remote noch ca. einen cm platz.

mfg sirphillmo


----------



## wildchild (22. April 2010)

Hey
Neues Problem: Ich habe mir heute noch einmal die Gewinde der Bremsscheibenaufnahme an der Nabe angeschaut und mit schrecken festgestellt, dass eins mehr oder weniger hinüber ist...
Welche Alternativen habe ich denn jetzt? Mit 5 schraubem fahren ist mir dann doch etwas zu heikel. Mein Vater meinte, dass er höchstens noch die Alternative sehe, die Aufnahme an der Nabe geringfügig aufzuboren und dann ein neues Gewinde reinzuschneiden. Ich habe dabei allerdings bedenken, dass a) eventuell zu wenig Material an der Nabe vorhanden ist und b) ich dann auch eventuell die Bremsscheibe "aufboren" muss, weil eine dickere Schraube unter Umständen da nicht durchpasst...
Was meint ihr dazu?
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Jogi (22. April 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> Hey
> Neues Problem: Ich habe mir heute noch einmal die Gewinde der Bremsscheibenaufnahme an der Nabe angeschaut und mit schrecken festgestellt, dass eins mehr oder weniger hinüber ist...
> Welche Alternativen habe ich denn jetzt? Mit 5 schraubem fahren ist mir dann doch etwas zu heikel. Mein Vater meinte, dass er höchstens noch die Alternative sehe, die Aufnahme an der Nabe geringfügig aufzuboren und dann ein neues Gewinde reinzuschneiden. Ich habe dabei allerdings bedenken, dass a) eventuell zu wenig Material an der Nabe vorhanden ist und b) ich dann auch eventuell die Bremsscheibe "aufboren" muss, weil eine dickere Schraube unter Umständen da nicht durchpasst...
> Was meint ihr dazu?
> ...



Helicoil
du musst das Gewinde aufbohren und mit speziellem Gewindebohrer neu schneiden. Dann kommt der Einsatz rein. Geh zu nem Werkzeugbau, für ein paar EUR in die Kaffekasse wird das Ergebnis sicher besser, wie selber rummurksen und die Nabe versauen.


----------



## Rines (22. April 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> Hey
> Neues Problem: Ich habe mir heute noch einmal die Gewinde der Bremsscheibenaufnahme an der Nabe angeschaut und mit schrecken festgestellt, dass eins mehr oder weniger hinüber ist...
> Welche Alternativen habe ich denn jetzt? Mit 5 schraubem fahren ist mir dann doch etwas zu heikel. Mein Vater meinte, dass er höchstens noch die Alternative sehe, die Aufnahme an der Nabe geringfügig aufzuboren und dann ein neues Gewinde reinzuschneiden. Ich habe dabei allerdings bedenken, dass a) eventuell zu wenig Material an der Nabe vorhanden ist und b) ich dann auch eventuell die Bremsscheibe "aufboren" muss, weil eine dickere Schraube unter Umständen da nicht durchpasst...
> Was meint ihr dazu?
> ...


fahr mit 5 schrauben weiter.... 

Steve peat fährt mit 3^^ un das im Worldcup Downhill


ne ernsthaft. guck das de das ding rausbekomms un wenn es net geht. 1 schraube is keine schraube.


----------



## Blackwater Park (23. April 2010)

das wird dir zwar kein zweiradmechaniker offiziell empfehlen dürfen, aber ich würd auch mit 5 schrauben fahren. irgendwann wirst du eh neue laufräder brauchen, weil lager/freilauf/felgen kaputt sind. wegen einer fehlenden schraube wird da schon nix wegbrechen, wenn du regelmäßig kontrollierst, dass die verbleibenden 5 mit dem richtigen drehmoment angezogen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. April 2010)

Hat zufällig jemand einen Konusring für die Gabelkrone in 1,5" über?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand die tapered Gabel aus seinem Tork gegen eine mit 1 1/8" Schaft getauscht. Dann müsste ja genau der Ring über sein, den ich suche. Gerne per PM. Danke!


----------



## leeresblatt (23. April 2010)

Habe schon wie blöde gesucht, aber ohne Erfolg. Wie heissen diese Teile und wo kann man die nachkaufen?


----------



## Mao2801 (23. April 2010)

Hey Leute,
hab gerade eben die SuFu benutzt, aber dazu nichts spezifisches fÃ¼r mein Torque FR 9.0 (Jahrgang 2009) gefunden.
Ich bin heute einige Male nen schÃ¶nen Drop runter, ca. 0,5-0,7m (also keine bemerkenswerte HÃ¶he). Dann fahre ich wieder mal nen Drop an, trete fleiÃig in die Pedale und plÃ¶tzlich hÃ¶re und spÃ¼re ich ein deutlich hÃ¶rbares Knacken! Ich hab dann noch ein paar Male versucht das Knacken zu "provozieren" indem sehr stark in die Pedale trete, kam aber nichts. Und dann trat es ein zweites Mal bei der Anfahrt auf! Hab ihr ne Vermutung was das sein kÃ¶nnte? Hat jemand so etwas auch schon erlebt?
Bin fÃ¼r jede Hilfe dankbar.

Hier nochmal die Ausstattung des Torque FR 9.0:

Rahmen New Torque FR, 7500 Series Aluminium, Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset
DÃ¤mpfer Answer Manitou Evolver ISX-6
Gabel FOX 36 VAN RC2, 1.5 Taper Steerer
Steuersatz FSA 55-3 Canyon internal headset 1 1/2 - 1 1/8
Schaltgriffe SRAM X.9 Trigger
Bremsgriffe Formula âThe Oneâ
Bremsen Formula âThe Oneâ 200/200
Naben Mavic Deemax
Zahnkranz Shimano Deore XT 11-34
Felgen Mavic Deemax
Reifen Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,35" Gooey Gluey / Muddy Mary 2,35 Falt
Kurbeln Truvativ Hammerschmidt DH
KettenblÃ¤tter 22
Innenlager Truvativ Hammerschmidt
Vorbau Truvativ Hussefelt (31.8)
Lenker Truvativ Holzfeller World Cup 700mm, 20mm Rise
Griffe Canyon Bracelets Lock On
Sattel Selle Italia SLR T1
SattelstÃ¼tze Syntace P6 Aluminium

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe,
Ben


----------



## Barney_1 (23. April 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Habe schon wie blöde gesucht, aber ohne Erfolg. Wie heissen diese Teile und wo kann man die nachkaufen?



Einfach mal bei Canyon anrufen,gibt es da für kleines Geld + (teuren) Versand.
Hab mir da vorgestern 4 Stück bestellt da ich unterm Oberrohr den Zug für eine versenkbare Sattelstütze montieren will.

Barney_1


----------



## leeresblatt (23. April 2010)

@Barney

danke, hätte ich ja selbst drauf kommen können. Ich wollte die nämlich auch für eine Variostütze.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (23. April 2010)

vllt die untere dämpferaufnahme schraube? ist bei nen paar von den prototypen gebrochen bevor sie durch eine stärke ersetzt wurde


----------



## Master80 (23. April 2010)

@Mao2801


Tippe auf die Kurbel, aber kann mich auch irren. Kommt das knacken bei volllast im Overdrive? Teste das mal aus, war bei mir aufjedenfall die ursache.


----------



## aibeekey (23. April 2010)

hier stand mist


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. April 2010)

.


----------



## EddieMeduza (23. April 2010)

Ich fahr nen Vivid5.1 im 09er Rahmen, erste Sahne gegenüber dem IXS-6.
Schaukelt beim Treten nicht allzusehr, kanns aber nicht mit nem DHX5 direkt vergleichen. 
Hab emich für den Vivid entschieden da zum einen preiswerter, zum anderen hatte ich das subjektive Gefühl der DHX5 rauscht im Torque in der Mitte etwas durch. Aber das war nur ein kurzer Torque-Tausch letztes Jahr in Oberammergau. 




Tom Servo schrieb:


> Falls einer von euch in Kürze mal 'nen Vivid in 'nem Torque 2010 Rahmen benutzt, Feedback wie's Rad sich beim Strampeln verhält wäre nett. Wegen dem Propedal vom DHX Air Dämpfer im Vergleich zur Vivid Druckstufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. April 2010)

@Eddie: Heißt das, dass du einen DHX Coil nicht gegen einen ISX-6 austauschen würdest, um z.B. Gewicht zu sparen?


----------



## Mao2801 (23. April 2010)

Master80 schrieb:


> @Mao2801
> 
> 
> Tippe auf die Kurbel, aber kann mich auch irren. Kommt das knacken bei volllast im Overdrive? Teste das mal aus, war bei mir aufjedenfall die ursache.



Ich werde das auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren! Danke schonmal. Hast du die Kurbel ausgebaut und eingeschickt oder wie bist du dann vorgegangen?


----------



## Mistkerl (24. April 2010)

Kann man beim neuen Playzone die Gabel runter Traveln? So ne Art U Turn?


----------



## Master80 (24. April 2010)

Mao2801 schrieb:


> Ich werde das auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren! Danke schonmal. Hast du die Kurbel ausgebaut und eingeschickt oder wie bist du dann vorgegangen?



Ne, ausgebaut hab ich garnichts da das Fahrrad ja noch garantie hat.

Habe deswegen das Bike schon zum dritten mal bei Canyon in der Werkstatt gegeben! 
Trotz der Überprüfung, Wartung und neueinstellung knackte es munter bei mir weiter im Overdrive modus. 
Kurbel liegt jetzt bei Sram und mal schauen wie es weiter geht. 
Der Service und wie sich um meine angelegenheit gekümmert wurde ist auch Top nur mal so als kleine randbemerkung
thx Niels

aber ob das auch bei dir die Ursache ist kann ich von hier aus natürlich nicht beurteilen.
auspro(bier)en, ausbro(bier)en... am besten mit nem bierchen dabei


----------



## Mao2801 (24. April 2010)

Ok, vielen Dank! Dann werde ich das wohl abklären, wenn Canyon mir meinen reklamierten Dämpfer neu einbaut, dann können die das ja dann direkt mit erledigen!


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. April 2010)

Mistkerl schrieb:


> Kann man beim neuen Playzone die Gabel runter Traveln? So ne Art U Turn?


Nein, hat fix 180mm.


----------



## ohschda (24. April 2010)

So, hört mal zu, hab ein Ernstes Anliegen! 
Canyon Tork ES9.0 2010er Model aus Dezember 2009 ca. 400km gefahren.
Erklärung: Wenn ich mein Rad stehend am Sattelrohr festhalte und dann mit der anderen Hand den Hinterreifen packe und axial bewege, kann ich den kompletten Hinterbau mit Rad bestimmt gute 10mm nach Links und Rechts bewegen. richtig extremes Spiel. Das kann nicht normal sein, könnte aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen ob es schon von Anfang an so war. Hab leider keinen Kumpel im Freundeskreis mit dem gleichen Bike, nur 2 Leute mit einem Trailflow, da ist es definitiv nicht so. Schrauben sind keine Locker und Schnellspanner ist auch fest zu.

*Meinungen sind erwünscht!!!*

Befürchte ich muss Montag Canyon kontaktieren.


----------



## leeresblatt (24. April 2010)

normal ist das bestimmt nicht, das Spiel muss irgendwo in den Lagern sein. Bewege es und schau gleichzeitig genauer auf die Lager, müsste doch was zu sehen sein.


----------



## Jobal (26. April 2010)

sirphillmo schrieb:


> wie genau es mit den canyon griffen ist, weiß ich nicht, aber mit den 0815 schraubgriffen geht es nur suboptimal. ich kenne auch keinen schraubgriff mit klemmringen die so breit sind wie die klemmung der remote. abgesehen davon sitzt, meiner meinung nach, der hebel viel zu nahe am griff wenn er direkt geschraubt wird. ich habe zwischen griff und remote noch ca. einen cm platz.
> 
> mfg sirphillmo



Merci für die Info, muß dann eventuell den Schraubgriff kürzen.

ciao Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floleerau (26. April 2010)

Hallo
kann mir bitte jemand sagen welches Maß die der oberen und unteren Einbaubuchsen, sowie die maße des Befestigungsbolzen sind,für ein Canyon Torque Fr 8.0 2009
                          MFG FLO


----------



## Crash-Biker (26. April 2010)

Hey Toque Fahrer,
muß hier mal was anprangern. Hab ein Problem mit meinem Canyon FRX 2007. Der Rahmen ist vor 1,5 Monaten neu von Canyon gekommen. Und hat das Problem mit dem Dämpfer, welches in Freeride 02/2007 bereits bekannt war. (Vorserie) Siehe Bilder. Kann jemand was dazu sagen!!!!!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. April 2010)

vielleicht kann canyon was dazu sagen. schon mal gerufen? oder ne pn an canyon-verkauf geschickt? zweiteres wird meist am selben tag kompetent beantwortet.


----------



## floleerau (27. April 2010)

zum Vervollständigen ich meine die Maße des Dämpfers!!!????

          MFG FLO


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (27. April 2010)

@Flo
Die Einbaumaße der Alu-Buchsen sind wie bei fast allen Canyons 22,2mm x 8mm, von den Bolzen weiß ich nicht.


@Crash-Biker
Du musst die fiesen selbstsichernden Muttern abmachen, unter die Schrauben auf der Außenseite jeweils zwei Federringe packen und dann normale Muttern mit jeweils einer 1mm Unterlegscheibe montieren. Die gehen ohne Probleme am Dämpfer vorbei. So wurde es bei meinem FRX gemacht. 

Die Teile bekommst du ganz einfach im Baumarkt, aber alles bitte mit mindestens 8.8er Festigkeit!

Die Muttern auf jeden Fall mit LocTite 243 oder vergleichbarem einsetzen. Gehn einfach nich lose, schon seit drei Jahren hab ich die drin und die haben sich noch nie losgedreht.

Edit: Ich seh grad, du hast schon die kleinen Muttern drin: Die abmachen, die zwei Unterlegscheiben darunter herausnehmen und die Schraube rausmachen, eine Unterlegscheibe unter den Schraubenkopf und wieder rein, die andere Scheibe wieder unter die Mutter. Und den Dämpfer würde ich aufgrund des beschriebenen Problems mal ganz schnell bei Canyon reklamieren. Geht zwar nicht kaputt (hab ich auch) aber sieht sehr unschön aus.


----------



## floleerau (27. April 2010)

Danke schön!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (27. April 2010)

@ohschda:

Hast du mal mit dem beiliegendem Plastik-Schlüssel von Mavic (das andere Ende des Mantelhebers) die Narbe feste angezogen? Da sind so Löcher, da passen die Plastiknoppen vom Schlüssel perfekt rein. Hatte am Anfang auch Spiel in der Hinterachse so wie du das beschrieben hast. Dann die Narbe angezogen und weg war es. Bei mir löst sich die Narbe auch sehr leicht wieder. Muss alle paar Ausfahrten wieder anziehen.

Dieser dämliche Plastik-Schlüssel ist dafür übrigens alles andere als optimal. Wenn du ein paarmal beim Anziehen abrutschst rubbelst du dir die kleinen Plastiknoppen ab und dann wird es richtig schwer beim nächsten mal


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. April 2010)

ok, nach dreimal "narbe" in einem beitrag kann ich nicht anders  Nabe heißt's


----------



## Flitschbirne (27. April 2010)

Sorry "Nabe"!


----------



## Crash-Biker (27. April 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> vielleicht kann canyon was dazu sagen. schon mal gerufen? oder ne pn an canyon-verkauf geschickt? zweiteres wird meist am selben tag kompetent beantwortet.



Warte jetzt schon den 2. Tag. Kompetent kann man das nicht nennen.
Wenn ich bis heute 17Uhr keinen ergebnisreichen Rückruf bekomme, werd ich auf Wandlung bestehen müssen.


----------



## PioneerPixel (27. April 2010)

Schick auf jeden Fall eine eMail an den Support oder ruf gleich an die rufen dich bei solchen Dingen eh zurück. 
Mir wurde letztens von Canyon gesagt, dass der User Canyon_Verkauf nicht mehr von Herrn Robert B. betreut wird. Wer diese Aufgabe nun übernimmt oder ob diese überhaupt jemand übernimmt weiß ich nicht - mich hatte man am nächsten Tag zurückgerufen nach PN und Support eMail


----------



## Crash-Biker (27. April 2010)

$A|\|D$T0|\|3D schrieb:


> @Flo
> 
> @Crash-Biker
> Du musst die fiesen selbstsichernden Muttern abmachen, unter die Schrauben auf der Außenseite jeweils zwei Federringe packen und dann normale Muttern mit jeweils einer 1mm Unterlegscheibe montieren. Die gehen ohne Probleme am Dämpfer vorbei. So wurde es bei meinem FRX gemacht.
> ...



So ähnlich hät ich das auch schon gelöst. Ich will aber erst die Zusage einen neuen Dämpfer zu bekommen. Das Hauptproblem sind die Federinge auf der Innenseite.
Bin selbst Werkzeugmaschinenschlosser, die Mechanik ist nicht das Problem. Ich hab ein Problem mit der Qualität. 
-Hinterachsgewinde mußte ich nachschneiden.
-Tretlagergewinde mußte ich nachschneiden.
-ISCG-Adapter des 2009er Modells wurde nicht geliefert. (hätte ich schon passend für das 2007er gemacht)
-Jetzt dieses Vorserienproblem.

---Faxen dicke.--- Will in den Urlaub. Und das mit Bike.


----------



## ohschda (27. April 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> @ohschda:
> 
> Hast du mal mit dem beiliegendem Plastik-Schlüssel von Mavic (das andere Ende des Mantelhebers) die Narbe feste angezogen? Da sind so Löcher, da passen die Plastiknoppen vom Schlüssel perfekt rein. Hatte am Anfang auch Spiel in der Hinterachse so wie du das beschrieben hast. Dann die Narbe angezogen und weg war es. Bei mir löst sich die Narbe auch sehr leicht wieder. Muss alle paar Ausfahrten wieder anziehen.
> 
> Dieser dämliche Plastik-Schlüssel ist dafür übrigens alles andere als optimal. Wenn du ein paarmal beim Anziehen abrutschst rubbelst du dir die kleinen Plastiknoppen ab und dann wird es richtig schwer beim nächsten mal



Die Mavic Crossmax SX hab ich direkt abgegeben, habe Fun Works 3Way mit ZTR Flow drauf, kann aber mal schauen ob es da auch so ist. Allerdings denk ich nicht, da bei meinem "Zweit-LRS" mit Veltec DH Nabe und Felge das gleiche Problem besteht. Werd aber wenn ich zu Hause bin mal schauen. Wird aber Samstag, da ich unter der Woche in der Ferne arbeite.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Flitschbirne (27. April 2010)

BTW: Hab ein Torque ES 9.0 von 2009. Der tolle Monarch 4.2 verliert voll schnell seine Luft. Ich pumpe den nach Anleitung auf, so dass ich ca. 30% bis 40% SAG habe. Dann fahr ich den eine Woche und auf einmal schlägt mir das Ding durch wenn ich von einem Bordstein runterfahre. Das ist doch nicht normal...


----------



## whigger (27. April 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> BTW: Hab ein Torque ES 9.0 von 2009. Der tolle Monarch 4.2 verliert voll schnell seine Luft. Ich pumpe den nach Anleitung auf, so dass ich ca. 30% bis 40% SAG habe. Dann fahr ich den eine Woche und auf einmal schlägt mir das Ding durch wenn ich von einem Bordstein runterfahre. Das ist doch nicht normal...



Der Monarch ist wohl echt nicht so der Brüller!

Vielleicht kannst Du aber mal beherzt an Deinem HR hin und her biegen und mal berichten, wie steif Dein Hinterbau ist. ohschda hat da ein kleines Problem und bedarf vielleicht mal eine Meinung. Ich hab da auch mal dran rum gebogen und empfinde den Hinterbau echt als recht wenig steif! Wir haben das mit zwei LRS versucht und können somit dein Speichen- und Nabenspiel ausschließen....


----------



## sh0rt (27. April 2010)

Gibt sich Canyon eigentlich absichtlich mühe, die ganzen Canyon Leitungsschoner in den Klemmen zu zerquetschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (27. April 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Gibt sich Canyon eigentlich absichtlich mühe, die ganzen Canyon Leitungsschoner in den Klemmen zu zerquetschen?



Jupp, die bekommen dafür bestimmt sogar extra Schulungen. Wenn doch mal ein Bike bei der QS landet welches die Leitungen nicht voll abquetscht, haben sie extra einen defekten Drehmomentschlüssel. Der kann nur Nm max und mit dem zeigen sie dann alles.

Nun zu meinem Problem, welches Wigger nochmal so feinfühlig aufgegriffen hat.
Mein Anliegen wäre an alle Torque ES Bestizer 2009/2010 mal mit der einen Hand die Sattelstrebe festzuhalten und mit der anderen seitlich die Hinterradfelge zu biegen. Bitte mal schreiben wieviel sich der Hinterbau "flexibel" mitbewegt. Und ob er knackt dabei oder nicht.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Tom Servo (27. April 2010)

Wie krieg ich den richtigen Druck in den Dämpfer und ins Piggyback vom DHX Air mit der mitgelieferten Pumpe, ohne jedes Mal auf gut Glück zu überpumpen und beten, dass beim abdrehen der gewünschte Druck übrig bleibt? Ausser 'ne neue Pumpe zu kaufen?


----------



## mas7erchief (27. April 2010)

Wieso soll beim abdrehen Luft aus dem Dämpfer entweichen?


----------



## Tom Servo (27. April 2010)

Keine Ahnung, aber wenn ich die Pumpe wieder draufschraube, sind meistens an die 4 Bar weg. Bin mir nicht sicher, dass das alles in den Anschlussschlauch geht.

Ausserdem hab ich die Boost Valve ziemlich weit reingedreht und bin mit 13 Bar (wenn tatsächlich nix flöten geht) ziemlich nah am Maximaldruck, trotzdem semmel ich bei "kleineren" Sachen (jetzt keine Bordsteinkanten) durch den ganzen Hub. Im Moment steht der so ein, dass ich 25% Sag habe.


----------



## sh0rt (27. April 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Jupp, die bekommen dafür bestimmt sogar extra Schulungen. Wenn doch mal ein Bike bei der QS landet welches die Leitungen nicht voll abquetscht, haben sie extra einen defekten Drehmomentschlüssel. Der kann nur Nm max und mit dem zeigen sie dann alles.



Aber mal im Ernst, gibs da einen sinnvollen Grund für? 
Ich mein schön ist das nicht unbedingt:




Einmal am Unterrohr und einmal am Hinterbau


----------



## mas7erchief (27. April 2010)

Beim Piggy kann es schon sein das der druck beim anschrauben des schlauches sehr stark abfällt. das volumen des behälters ist ja ziemlich klein...da bewirkt der schlach eine ziemliche veränderung. bei der hauptkammer müsste die veränderung des drucks beim anschrauben einiges weniger aber trotzdem noch deutlich zu sehen sein.


----------



## J.West (27. April 2010)

@Tom Servo

das Problem hab ich auch bei meinem Trailflow:
Fahre 25 bis 30% Sag
Max Progresion (!)
125 psi im Piggy (wegen sensibilität) 

=> nutze den Federweg schon bei "Kleinigkeiten" zu 100% aus

Bei sensibler Abstimmung fehlen mir Reserven zum Ende des Federwegs.
Stimme ich den DHX Air so ab, dass er nicht durchschlägt,
fühlt er sich für 180mm eher straff an.

Wie ist das bei Euch? 
Oder muss ich einfach mit (viel) mehr Piggy-Druck fahren???


----------



## Flitschbirne (28. April 2010)

@torque es 2009/2010 hinterrad problematik: ich hab noch die crossmax sx laufräder drauf und wenn ich an der ganzen sache mal heftig ruckele tut sich da nix mit spiel. knackt auch nix...


----------



## leeresblatt (28. April 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber wenn ich die Pumpe wieder draufschraube, sind meistens an die 4 Bar weg. Bin mir nicht sicher, dass das alles in den Anschlussschlauch geht.



Wenn du den Schlauch abziehst, entweicht nur die Luft aus dem Schlauch. Im Dämpfer bleibt der Druck erhalten, da beim Abdrehen des Schlauchs erst das Ventil zum Dämpfer schließt und ein paar Drehungen weiter die Luft aus dem Schlauch entweicht. Wenn du dann wieder den Schlauch aufsetzt und vollständig rein drehst, entweicht die Luft aus dem Dämpfer in den Schlauch und dadurch sinkt natürlich der Druck im Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi23 (28. April 2010)

@ochta....war jetzt grad im Keller und hab mal nachgschaut (Torque ES7 09) also kann mein Hinterbau auch bewegen, is jetzt nicht so dolle aber unter "Steifigkeit" stell ich mir auch etwas anderes vor. 

Wenn ich mich aber recht erinnere war des extremer gewesen als ich noch den RS Monarch drin hatte.


----------



## Beinkraft (28. April 2010)

hallo!

hat jemand von euch zufällig noch einen manitou isx-6 "rumliegen"? suche einen in 222mm EBL - der wurde doch in canyons verbaut soweit ich weiß!

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## 360D (28. April 2010)

Wegen dem DHX 5.0 Air:

Also ich hab auch leider feststellen müssen dass irgendwie die Progession fehlt bei dem Dämpfer. 
Ich fahre mit ca. 18mm SAG also so 25% und hab im Piggy Pack 15bar(220psi)!!!! drin, die Schraube um den Durchschlagwiderstand einzustellen ist eine Umdrehung reingedreht. 
Aber bei 1-Meter Drops wird der Federweg komplett ausgenutzt(der Abstreifring ist dann ca. 5mm vor dem Ende, geht der überhaupt noch weiter?). Das wundert mich schon da ich auch ziemlich leicht bin(ca. 60kg).
Hab ich irgendetwas falsch eingestellt oder kann mann da sonst noch was machen?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. April 2010)

wenn noch 5 mm platz sind, wurde der federweg doch nicht komplett ausgenutzt. 5 mm übrig entspricht einem genutzen federweg von ca. 170 mm. es ist also noch 1 cm über.


----------



## Tom Servo (28. April 2010)

1.5mm oder ein bisschen mehr bleiben übrig beim Durchschlag. Schon ausversehen festgestellt.



leeresblatt schrieb:


> Wenn du den Schlauch abziehst, entweicht nur  die Luft aus dem Schlauch. Im Dämpfer bleibt der Druck erhalten, da beim  Abdrehen des Schlauchs erst das Ventil zum Dämpfer schließt und ein  paar Drehungen weiter die Luft aus dem Schlauch entweicht. Wenn du dann  wieder den Schlauch aufsetzt und vollständig rein drehst, entweicht die  Luft aus dem Dämpfer in den Schlauch und dadurch sinkt natürlich der  Druck im Dämpfer.


Jo, macht Sinn. Soviel scheint im Piggyback nicht drin zu sein. Hatte eben das Ventil zwecks erhofftem minimalen Druckabbau angetippst, und zack, war der direkt komplett leer.


----------



## 360D (28. April 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wenn noch 5 mm platz sind, wurde der federweg doch nicht komplett ausgenutzt. 5 mm übrig entspricht einem genutzen federweg von ca. 170 mm. es ist also noch 1 cm über.



Ich hatte nämlich bereits einen Durchschlag und deswegen die Frage ob dies normal ist da dabei auch noch ein paar Millimeter übrig blieben. Aber Danke

Siehe auch Beitrag über diesem von Tom Servo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. April 2010)

und woran machst du den durchschlag fest?


----------



## 360D (28. April 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> und woran machst du den durchschlag fest?



wenn es durch den federweg rauscht und man merkt das es (relativ) hart anschlägt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. April 2010)

naja. das kann auch nur ein subjektives empfinden sein. vielleicht ist es auch nur der durchschlagschutz der "eingreift". lass mal die luft aus allen kammern ab und guck, wie weit der dämpfer einfedern kann. dann weißt du, wann wirklich schluss ist.


----------



## J.West (28. April 2010)

... also für mich ist der Dämpfer durchgeschlagen, wenn der Gummiring nicht mehr auf der Kolbenstange sitzt oder schlimmer noch, wenn mein Popometer einen mehr oder weniger harten Anschlag am Ende des Federwegs erspührt.

Wie schon erwähnt, fehlt mir auch eine gewisse Endprogression.
Wie stimmt ihr den Dämpfer beim Torque 2010 ab? 
Er sollte natürlich (bestenfals) zu Beginn des Federweges 180mm-like fluffig und sensiebel arbeiten und (trotzdem) genug Reserven am Ende des FWs haben! Wie macht ihr das


----------



## Tom Servo (28. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich Bottom Out volle Kanne reindrehen und dann weniger Druck im Piggyback.


----------



## 360D (28. April 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> naja. das kann auch nur ein subjektives empfinden sein. vielleicht ist es auch nur der durchschlagschutz der "eingreift". lass mal die luft aus allen kammern ab und guck, wie weit der dämpfer einfedern kann. dann weißt du, wann wirklich schluss ist.



Des mit dem Luftablassen sollte man nicht machen da in beiden Kammern ein Mindestdruck sein muss(im Piggypack sollte nicht unter 8,62bar laut Fox-Bedienungsanleitung) ansonsten kommt Luft in die Ölkammern wenn der Dämpfer einferdert und wird dadurch beschäditgt.


----------



## Crash-Biker (28. April 2010)

Crash-Biker schrieb:


> Hey Toque Fahrer,
> muß hier mal was anprangern. Hab ein Problem mit meinem Canyon FRX 2007. Der Rahmen ist vor 1,5 Monaten neu von Canyon gekommen. Und hat das Problem mit dem Dämpfer, welches in Freeride 02/2007 bereits bekannt war. (Vorserie) Siehe Bilder. Kann jemand was dazu sagen!!!!!



 Dritter Tag ohne Antwort von CANYON. Trotz das ich jeden Tag nachgefragt habe. Pics geschickt habe. Und das ganze in ner e-mail noch mal detaliert aufgeführt habe.
Grad eben wieder angerufen. Ist natürlich noch nix passiert. Ich wurde wieder auf morgen vertröstet. 
Ist das dort normal???????????????????????
So schwer ist das doch nicht.


----------



## leeresblatt (28. April 2010)

360D schrieb:


> Des mit dem Luftablassen sollte man nicht machen da in beiden Kammern ein Mindestdruck sein muss(im Piggypack sollte nicht unter 8,62bar laut Fox-Bedienungsanleitung) ansonsten kommt Luft in die Ölkammern wenn der Dämpfer einferdert und wird dadurch beschäditgt.



stimmt nicht so ganz was die Hauptluftkammer anbetrifft:

Zitat von der Fox-Homepage (DHX-Air):



> Montage des Dämpfers
> 
> Wenn Sie Ihren Dämpfer nachträglich in ein Fahrrad einbauen:
> 
> ...


----------



## martin! (28. April 2010)

mein dhx air zischt am anfang des federwegs kurz und wenn er beim zurückfedern wieder über den punkt kommt zischt es noch mal.
man merkts auch leicht mit dem hintern auf dem sattel..

ist das normal? bzw. was könnte die ursache sein?


----------



## ohschda (28. April 2010)

hoschi23 schrieb:


> @ochta....war jetzt grad im Keller und hab mal nachgschaut (Torque ES7 09) also kann mein Hinterbau auch bewegen, is jetzt nicht so dolle aber unter "Steifigkeit" stell ich mir auch etwas anderes vor.
> 
> Wenn ich mich aber recht erinnere war des extremer gewesen als ich noch den RS Monarch drin hatte.



Okay, danke mal. Hab schon nen Evolver drin, wie es vorher mit dem Monarch war weiß ich gar nicht. War nicht lange drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (28. April 2010)

Was genau meint ihr denn mit Hinterbau bewegen bzw. wo vermisst ihr die Steifigkeit ?


----------



## ohschda (28. April 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Was genau meint ihr denn mit Hinterbau bewegen bzw. wo vermisst ihr die Steifigkeit ?



Genau ist das schwer zu beschreiben. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass dieses Spiel aus Richtung Tretlager oder Dämpfer oben kommt, sondern eher im Rohr selbst, bis hinten bei der Aufnahme des Rades. Ich weiß nur nicht ob es an dem langen Hebel liegt, welchen man aufbringt indem man am Rad "biegt".
Wie gesagt, Kumpel mit dem Trailflow hat dies auch gaaaannnnz gering, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass dies am Steifigkeitsunterschied Schnellspanner --> Steckachse liegt. Wäre wirklich extrem. Vom Rad selbst kommt es nicht weil wie gesagt verschiedene Laufräder getestet. Ändert sich minimal bis garnicht


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. April 2010)

das nennt man flex das muss so. sonst würden die rohre oder speichen oder oder nur weg brechen wenn die nicht weng flexibel wären.


----------



## Mogart (28. April 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich würde gerne Wissen, wie viele Spacer am Canyon Torque FR 2009 am Tretlager (links und rechts) von Werk her aus verbaut sind.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Stolem (29. April 2010)

Moin Moin,

heut ist für nen Freund ein Canyon Torque LTD 2010 angekommen.
Ich hab das Rad aufgebaut und ein bisschen eingeritten. Was mir auffällt ist folgendes: Die Fox 40 hat einen Wahnsinnigen Losbrechmoment. Wirklich krass. Die Feder vom Dämpfer passt jedoch genau auf unser Gewicht.

Liegt es daran, dass die Gabel mit nem Spanngurt für den Versand zusammen gezogen wurde? Brauch ne Fox lange zum einfahren? 

Besten Dank für die Hilfe
Cheers
Stolem


edit: achja. könntet ihr mir noch fix sagen welche Feder in der 40 verbaut ist? Auf der Canyon Page kann man ja beim bestellen nen Federelement Tuning beantragen aufs Gewicht über 82 KG. Somit müsste ja die 68 - 82 KG Feder (blau) verbaut sein, oder? Ich hab jedoch das gefühlt das die nächst härtere Feder verbaut ist.

Merci vielmals


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. April 2010)

die muss sich schon erstmal einfahren. meine van war anfangs auch recht zäh mit standardfeder. 
wenn du wissen willst, welche feder verbaut ist, guck halt ins linke rohre rein.


----------



## floleerau (29. April 2010)

Da hab ich mal ne frage muss ich nur die blau Kappe abschrauben an der Van und ,kommt mir da nichts entgegen????Wüste auch gerne mal was ich den für eine Feder hab!! 

 MFg FLO


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. April 2010)

da kommt dir nichts entgegen. abschrauben, etwas einfedern. dann kannste die feder einfach rausnehmen. die farbliche markierung ist bei fox etwas dürftig. sind nur ein paar kleckse auf einer seite.


----------



## floleerau (29. April 2010)

Super danke dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren wenn mein Rad wider da ist!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (29. April 2010)

Mogart schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich würde gerne Wissen, wie viele Spacer am Canyon Torque FR 2009 am Tretlager (links und rechts) von Werk her aus verbaut sind.
> 
> Vielen Dank.



Das kann ich dir nicht 100%ig sagen. Aber bei meinem 2009ner Torque ES war lediglich rechts ein 2.5mm Spacer verbaut.


----------



## -Soulride- (29. April 2010)

Bei meinem FR war garkein Spacer verbaut soweit ich das sehen kann. Dazu gabs aber irgendwo hier schonmal eine Diskussion, ich glaub im KeFü-Thread wars. Die wurden scheinbar teilweise vergessen..


----------



## wildchild (29. April 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Bei meinem FR war garkein Spacer verbaut soweit ich das sehen kann. Dazu gabs aber irgendwo hier schonmal eine Diskussion, ich glaub im KeFü-Thread wars. Die wurden scheinbar teilweise vergessen..


so ist es... Eigentlich sollte auf der rechten Seite(Antriebsseite) ein Spacer vorhanden sein, ist er aber meistens nicht.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Jobal (1. Mai 2010)

Wen es interessiert.

Habe an meinem Trailflow in M jetzt eine KS 950i mit Remote montiert.

Bei einer Schrittlänge von 83cm passt die Stütze noch ok, ich hätte noch ca. 1,5cm Luft bis zum Minimum Einschub.

Der Auslöseschalter pass bei mir genau zw. Schraubgriff u. Schalt u. Bremshebel.

Die Zugverlegung ist allerdings ein Alptraum, passt nicht wirklich gut, ich habe ihn jetzt einmal durch den Rahmen verlegt u. dann am Schaltzug entlang zum Lenker. Bei jedem Absenken ist der Zug kurz davor sich am Sattelschnellspanner einzuhängen. Wer ne Idee hat, bin für alles offen.

Fotos stelle ich später rein.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## leeresblatt (1. Mai 2010)

Jobal schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert.
> 
> Habe an meinem Trailflow in M jetzt eine KS 950i mit Remote montiert.
> 
> ...



ist das die 350mm lange?


----------



## Jobal (1. Mai 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> ist das die 350mm lange?



die längste mit 385mm, wie gesagt passt mit ca. 15mm Luft.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (1. Mai 2010)

Jobal schrieb:


> Bei jedem Absenken ist der Zug kurz davor sich am Sattelschnellspanner einzuhängen.



wenn dies das einzige problem ist, könntest du den schnellspanner gegen ne normale schelle mit imbus tauschen. da du ja die absenkung hast, wirste den schnellspanner eigentlich fast nicht mehr brauchen. aber is natürlich geschmackssache.


----------



## timothekid (1. Mai 2010)

Mogart schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich würde gerne Wissen, wie viele Spacer am Canyon Torque FR 2009 am Tretlager (links und rechts) von Werk her aus verbaut sind.
> 
> Vielen Dank.



einen auf der Antriebsseite


----------



## timothekid (1. Mai 2010)

Hoppla...wurde ja schon beantwortet.
Mein PC spinnt.


----------



## Jobal (1. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> wenn dies das einzige problem ist, könntest du den schnellspanner gegen ne normale schelle mit imbus tauschen. da du ja die absenkung hast, wirste den schnellspanner eigentlich fast nicht mehr brauchen. aber is natürlich geschmackssache.



Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, im Augenblick bastele ich gerade an einem dünnen Rohr als Führung für den Zug.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Thomas_v2 (1. Mai 2010)

Hat sich jemand am neuen Torque eigentlich schonmal den Sag Indicator an der Wippe angesehen?
Meiner Meinung nach ist der falsch beschriftet, denn wenn der Dämpfer komplett ausgefedert ist hätte ich laut der Anzeige einen Sag von 100% 
Die restlichen Beschriftungen  40, 20 und 0 % passen dazu ebensowenig.


----------



## leeresblatt (1. Mai 2010)

hast den Indikator zurückgestellt? (im Uhrzeigersinn drehen)


----------



## Thomas_v2 (1. Mai 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> hast den Indikator zurückgestellt? (im Uhrzeigersinn drehen)



Aaaahsooo, den kann man drehen. Alles klar, dann passt es ja.


----------



## rockthetrails (1. Mai 2010)

also praktisch auf 0 stellen-> aufs radl setzen-> absteigen und dann sieht man den SAG ?


----------



## timothekid (1. Mai 2010)

genau


----------



## martin! (2. Mai 2010)

genau

edit: oh, da war einer schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockthetrails (2. Mai 2010)

aah  
jetzt leuchtet mir das ganze auch endlich ein


----------



## lasse-s (2. Mai 2010)

wollte mir in absehbarer zeit noch ein canyon torque für zum "spielen" und "heizen" im pfälzer wald zulegen.

bin momentan am überlegen, ob es denn das "trailflow" wird oder ob das "playzone" doch nicht reichen würde - von der ausstattung nehmen sie sich doch nicht wirklich allzu viel.

beim "trailflow" ist die gabel natürlich besser, aber dafür hätte die gabel beim "playzone" etwas mehr travel.

von dem gesparten geld beim "playzone" könnte man kurbel, schalthebel, umwerfer austauschen und hätte immer noch geld über. vielleicht könnte man sogar auf eine hammerschmidt umbauen.

für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Mai 2010)

Wenn man am Playzone etwas definitiv NICHT tauschen braucht, dann sind das Schalthebel und Umwerfer.


----------



## whigger (2. Mai 2010)

lasse-s schrieb:


> wollte mir in absehbarer zeit noch ein canyon torque für zum "spielen" und "heizen" im pfälzer wald zulegen.
> 
> bin momentan am überlegen, ob es denn das "trailflow" wird oder ob das "playzone" doch nicht reichen würde - von der ausstattung nehmen sie sich doch nicht wirklich allzu viel.
> 
> ...



Wenn es tatsächlich nur zum Bolzen sein soll, dann macht das Playzone sicher ne gute Figur. Zum touren ist das Trailflow ganz klar besser! Die Gabel vom Playzone ist halt bleischwer und dadurch wird es später schwer, das Teil leichter zu machen...


----------



## lasse-s (2. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wenn man am Playzone etwas definitiv NICHT tauschen braucht, dann sind das Schalthebel und Umwerfer.



hätte halt gerne noch die x9er schalthebel gehabt und einen xt-umwerfer hätte ich sogar noch über.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Mai 2010)

Naja die aktuellen X7 sind die X9 vom Vorjahr, wenn ich da richtig informiert bin. Von daher...
Ein Freund hat grade ein Playzone gekauft und die Gabel (3200g!!) gegen eine Lyrik 2-Step getauscht. (-750g). Mehr muss man da nicht ändern. Höchstens die Kurbel, um Gewicht zu sparen oder wenn sie kaputt geht.


----------



## Patrick84 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob schon wer den DHX Air 5.0 vom Torque 2010 gegen einen DHX 5.0 oder RC4 getauscht hat und ob das bei jeder Rahmengröße möglich ist.

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben, wo ich gefragt habe ob dieser Umbau konstruktiv möglich ist aber sie konnten mir dadrauf keine Antwort geben, es kam nur ein "es könnte wegen der Breite der Stahlfeder eng werden"

mfg Patrick


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2010)

lasse-s schrieb:


> wollte mir in absehbarer zeit noch ein canyon torque für zum "spielen" und "heizen" im pfälzer wald zulegen.
> 
> bin momentan am überlegen, ob es denn das "trailflow" wird oder ob das "playzone" doch nicht reichen würde - von der ausstattung nehmen sie sich doch nicht wirklich allzu viel.


Es heisst "Pfälzerwald" (Insider  ...siehe Regionalforum)

Das Torque geht ansich zwar echt gut bergauf (ich denke mal, dass sich das beim 2010er nicht verschlechtert hat, zumal man da noch die Propedal-Option hat) aber wenn du auch bergauf fahren willst, wäre eine absenkbare Gabel schon angenehm. Da bringt dir die "bessere" Van auch nichts. Bis auf die Gabel und die Kurbel ist am Playzone absolut nichts auszusetzen, deshalb würde ich die einfach ungefahren verkaufen. Mit den gesparten 500 + dem Verkaufserlös hast du genug Luft, um dir da was adäquates neues zu kaufen. Die SLX Kurbel ist gut und günstig und bei der Gabel kann ich die Lyrik U-Turn nur empfehlen, die arbeitet echt sahnig und kann ggf. auch recht einfach auf 170mm umgebaut werden


----------



## Orangesnsaft (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich stehe zwischen 2 fahrrÃ¤dern:
Canyon Torque "Playzone" und dem "Trailflow".
Ich wÃ¼rde lieber das trailflow nehmen weil ich nicht 17 Kilo rumfahren aber trotzdem im Park fahren will. 180mm sind mir eigentlich fast schon zuviel deshalb reichen mir 160 auch gut.
Lohnt es sich die ca. 400â¬ zu investieren?
Ich persÃ¶nlich bin jetzt nicht so der Schrauber deswegen will ich so wenig wie mÃ¶glich Teile umbauen und so.

mfg

PS:Hab das Trailflow gerade bestellt  (Steht aber VerfÃ¼gbar. 23KW dauert aber wohl noch bis es kommt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (3. Mai 2010)

Es sind 500â¬ Aufpreis. FÃ¼r das Trailflow spricht ganz klar die bessere Gabel. Die 160mm der Van funktionieren sicherlich besser wie die 180mm der Bomber 66RCV.

Es kommt eben darauf an was du machen willst - das Playzone ist ein gÃ¼nstiges Parkbike. Das Trailflow wiederrum genauso gut Parkgeeignet aber auch gut fÃ¼r eine Enduro-Freeride Tour. Der etwas steilere Lenkwinkel und das 22iger anstelle des 24iger Kettenblatts und natÃ¼rlich das Gewicht sind etwas mehr auf Tour ausgelegt. 

Ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde das Trailsflow nehmen. Die 20mm weniger an der Front merkt man hÃ¶chstens im Lenkverhalten durch den Lenkwinkel. Die DÃ¤mpfung der Fox wird sicher besser sein.


Wenn ich die NewTorques so vergleiche - warum gibts den Rahmen einmal mit einer z. B. in L OberrohlÃ¤nge von 613 und 605 und als Frameset gibts ihn nur als 605 ?


----------



## Flitschbirne (3. Mai 2010)

Falls einer seinen DHX Air 5.0 von den neuen 2010er Torques los werden will der kann mir mal ne PM schicken


----------



## Stacked (3. Mai 2010)

--


----------



## Jogi (3. Mai 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Falls einer seinen DHX Air 5.0 von den neuen 2010er Torques los werden will der kann mir mal ne PM schicken



Der passt aber nicht in dein ES, weil zu lang


----------



## Flitschbirne (3. Mai 2010)

> Der passt aber nicht in dein ES, weil zu lang



Oh! 222/63 (Torque 2009) vs. 240/76 (Torque 2010)...

Damn it 

Also bleibt nur Versand-Handel. Aber wer bezahlt schon 550 Tacken für nen neuen Dämpfer...


----------



## aibeekey (3. Mai 2010)

nehm doch einfach nen isx-4 für 180 euro 
besser als dein monarch is der allemal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Byki (3. Mai 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Wenn ich die NewTorques so vergleiche - warum gibts den Rahmen einmal mit einer z. B. in L Oberrohlänge von 613 und 605 und als Frameset gibts ihn nur als 605 ?



Der Rahmen ist immer derselbe.
Die unterschiedliche Oberrohrlänge ergibt sich aus der Einbaulänge der Gabel.
Bei einer 180er Gabel wandert gegenüber einer 160er Gabel durch das Anheben des Rahmens die Sattelstütze weiter nach hinten. Daher die erhöhte horizontale Oberrohrlänge.

Gruß
Byki


----------



## PioneerPixel (3. Mai 2010)

Eine interessante Info - das wusste ich noch nicht - vielen Dank


----------



## kNiRpS (3. Mai 2010)

kurze frage an die, die in ihrer 36er fox die feder getauscht haben:
bei mir gibt die gabel seit dem wechsel gestern, leichte knartz-geräusche von sich (so ab ca. 30% einfedern). außerdem merke ich am lenker so leichte vibrationen.
muss auf jeden fall von der feder kommen, da es mit der standard nicht war. 
was ich schon kontrolliert habe:
- schrumpfschlauch auf der feder ist in der mitte(mit standardfeder abgeglichen)
- feder ist ölig, läuft also nich trocken (hab das bike nach dem einbau für 15min auf den kopf gestellt, das das öl drauf läuft.)

jemand ne idee wovon das kommen kann?


----------



## Flitschbirne (3. Mai 2010)

Würde der theoretisch passen im Torque ES9.0 2009?

Klick

Ist der Hub kritisch? Der hat wohl 70mm und Canyon verlangt 63mm. Erkennt man anhand vom Bild welches Baujahr der Dämpfer hat?


----------



## anulu (3. Mai 2010)

Passen tut der mit den Abmaßen. 
Welches Bauhjahr hab ich keine Ahnung, schreib den Verkäufer doch mal an.


----------



## PioneerPixel (3. Mai 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Würde der theoretisch passen im Torque ES9.0 2009?
> 
> Klick
> 
> Ist der Hub kritisch? Der hat wohl 70mm und Canyon verlangt 63mm. Erkennt man anhand vom Bild welches Baujahr der Dämpfer hat?



Hi Flitschbirne,

der Dämpfer passt bestens ins Torque - ich habe diesen auch gegen den Monarch getauscht und kann nur sagen 

Der länger Hub stellt kein Problem dar das passt. Allerdings musst du die Schwinge deines Torque ES ausbauen und minimal mit der Feile bearbeiten da sich der Dämpfer sonst nicht montieren lässt. Dieses Problem ist bei Canyon bekannt und führt keineswegs zum Garantieverfall. Nähere Infos dazu gerne per PN. 

Beim Modelljahr würde ich auf 2008 Tippen aber das ist halb so wild denn es gab ja keine wesentlichen Änderungen in den letzten Modellserien. 
Die breits eingepressten Buchsen kannst du fürs Torque auch benutzen.


----------



## Jogi (4. Mai 2010)

Mod. 2008 hätt ich jetzt auch getippt, mein 2009er hat silberne Decals.
(Optisch gefällt mir der 2008er ehrlich gesagt tausendmal besser)
Ich musste die Schwinge allerdings nicht ausbauen, lediglich 2 Ecken minimal bearbeiten.


----------



## Patrick84 (4. Mai 2010)

Hi kNiRpS,



kNiRpS schrieb:


> kurze frage an die, die in ihrer 36er fox die feder getauscht haben:
> bei mir gibt die gabel seit dem wechsel gestern, leichte knartz-geräusche von sich (so ab ca. 30% einfedern). außerdem merke ich am lenker so leichte vibrationen.
> muss auf jeden fall von der feder kommen, da es mit der standard nicht war.
> was ich schon kontrolliert habe:
> ...



Mach dir da keine Sorgen das ist "normal". Je nachdem wie deine Federvorspannung ist, schlägt die Feder gegen die Seitenwand des Tauchrohrs. Wenn du z.b. die Federvorspannung mal ganz reindrehst, sollten keine Geräusche mehr da sein. Das ist natürlich nicht zielführend.

Beseitigen kannst du dieses Geräusch z.b. indem du um die Feder eine Frischhaltefolie wickelst. Nicht zu viel, da sie sich sonst evtl. auf das Federverhalten auswirkt.

mfg Patrick


----------



## Flitschbirne (4. Mai 2010)

> Der länger Hub stellt kein Problem dar das passt.



Canyon meint dazu per E-Mail:



> Wir raten von so einer Kombination ab. Der Hinterradreifen kann beim Einfedern das Sattelrohr berühren und beschädigen. Durch die 7 mm mehr Hub federt das Hinterrad ca. 17mm weiter ein. Bei bestimmten Felgen/Reifenkombinationen wird es dann zu einer Berührung mit dem Sattelrohr kommen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Mai 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Die 160mm der Van funktionieren sicherlich besser wie die 180mm der Bomber 66RCV.


Wieso? Weil ein Fox Aufkleber drauf ist?  Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die Van deutlich besser geht als die 66, wenn überhaupt.




PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde das Trailsflow nehmen. Die 20mm weniger an der Front merkt man höchstens im Lenkverhalten durch den Lenkwinkel.


"höchstens"??  Ob 160 oder 180mm Federweg an der Front ist an dem Bike mMn auch auf verballerten Strecken und im Park völlig unerheblich. Auf die Einbaulänge und somit auf den Lenkwinkel kommt es an! Die 2cm ergeben immerhin ~1° Unterschied. Ganz umsonst hab ich die Gabel an meinem Torque nicht umgebaut  Mit 160 war mir das Lenkverhalten eindeutig zu nervös, jetzt ist es viel kontrollierbarer und ich komme deutlich schneller und sicherer durch die Kurven  Mehr Federweg hätte ich absolut nicht gebraucht (und habe ich auch effektiv bei der Variante nicht).




marx. schrieb:


> nehm doch einfach nen isx-4 für 180 euro
> besser als dein monarch is der allemal


...zudem habe ich irgendwo im Forum (evtl. sogar hier) mal gelesen, dass der DHX Air im "alten" Torque nicht besonders gut funktuioniert, weil er zu linear ist.




Byki schrieb:


> Die unterschiedliche Oberrohrlänge ergibt sich aus der Einbaulänge der Gabel.
> Bei einer 180er Gabel wandert gegenüber einer 160er Gabel durch das Anheben des Rahmens die Sattelstütze weiter nach hinten. Daher die erhöhte horizontale Oberrohrlänge.


Ergänzend könnte man noch hinzufügen, dass die Oberrohrlänge korrekt "effektive Oberrohrlänge" heißt und (horizontal) von der Mitte des Steuerrohr zur gedachten Verlängerung der Mitte des Sitzrohr gemessen wird.




Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ist der Hub kritisch? Der hat wohl 70mm und Canyon verlangt 63mm.


Der Hub von 70mm ist nur kritisch, wenn du nicht willst, dass sich dein Federweg am Heck erhöht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (4. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...zudem habe ich irgendwo im Forum (evtl. sogar hier) mal gelesen, dass der DHX Air im "alten" Torque nicht besonders gut funktuioniert, weil er zu linear ist.



das bezieht sich, soweit ich weiß, nur auf die modelle vor 2007... da war der torque hinterbau scheinbar recht linear oder schon degressiv und ist mit dem mitgelieferten dhx air immer durchgeschlagen. abhilfe hat hier ein RS pearl geschaffen.
ab 2007 sollte auch ein dhx air funktionieren


----------



## kNiRpS (4. Mai 2010)

Patrick84 schrieb:


> Hi kNiRpS,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke für deine hilfe. habs gerade ausprobiert mit 3 lagen frischhaltefolie, funktioniert einwandfrei  auf die idee muss man erstmal kommen


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Mai 2010)

marx. schrieb:


> das bezieht sich, soweit ich weiß, nur auf die modelle vor 2007... da war der torque hinterbau scheinbar recht linear oder schon degressiv und ist mit dem mitgelieferten dhx air immer durchgeschlagen. abhilfe hat hier ein RS pearl geschaffen.
> ab 2007 sollte auch ein dhx air funktionieren


Ja, das ist mir bekannt. Ich dachte, auch über die Modelle ab 2007 mal sowas gelesen zu haben - kann mich natürlich auch täuschen.


----------



## 4Stroke (4. Mai 2010)

Welche *Gabelschaftlänge* brauche ich mindestens für das Torque?

Geht um Gebrauchtkauf...


----------



## r0ckZ (4. Mai 2010)

bei meinem 2010er L rahmen 19cm -> kein spacer


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Mai 2010)

Rockz: Ist dein Tork fertig? Hast du mal ein Foto?


----------



## timothekid (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir heute neue Beläge für die Elixier besorgt.
Hab auch versucht die Kolben wieder zurück zu drücken.
Hat aber irgendwie nicht ganz funktioniert.
Hab jetzt hinten ziemlich harten Druckpunkt, vorne nicht.
Und schleifen tut sie auch.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## r0ckZ (4. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Rockz: Ist dein Tork fertig? Hast du mal ein Foto?


nein - ich warte seit dem ich das trailflow hier hab (kw 14..) auf eine schraube von canyon zur dämpferbefestigung ... soll wohl kw18 geliefert werden ... hätte ich das früher gewusst, hätte ich mir einfach eine drehen lassen ...

alle teile sind verbaut, eingestellt, getauscht, gewogen etc - bis auf diese eine kack schraube


----------



## fearius (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo Canyon Freaks,

hab vor mir ein Canyon Playzone zuzulegen! 

Nun hab ich an Euch Frgane und zwar:

Ich möchte das Bike ausschließlich für den Bikepark verwenden, jedoch keinen argen Downhill, ist dieses Bike dafür geeignet?

Soll ich noch eine Kettenführung montieren oder ist das hier nicht nötig?

Weiß von Euch zufällig wer wie lang Lieferzeit?

Danke schon mal Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (5. Mai 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> nein - ich warte seit dem ich das trailflow hier hab (kw 14..) auf eine schraube von canyon zur dämpferbefestigung ... soll wohl kw18 geliefert werden ... hätte ich das früher gewusst, hätte ich mir einfach eine drehen lassen ...
> 
> alle teile sind verbaut, eingestellt, getauscht, gewogen etc - bis auf diese eine kack schraube



Das Teil will ich dannn auch mal sehen. Meine Lyrik ist grad noch im Service, aber werd dann auch das komplett umgebaute Torch hier reinstellen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Mai 2010)

fearius schrieb:


> Hallo Canyon Freaks,
> 
> hab vor mir ein Canyon Playzone zuzulegen!
> 
> ...



Alle deine Fragen, bis auf die Kefü, werden hier beantwortet...
Ne Kefü macht im Bikepark immer Sinn.


----------



## kNiRpS (5. Mai 2010)

fearius schrieb:


> Hallo Canyon Freaks,
> 
> hab vor mir ein Canyon Playzone zuzulegen!
> 
> ...



wenns ausschließlich für n bikepark ist, würde ich mir aber überlegen ne einfachkurbel dranzumachen und dazu die kefü.

1. brauchste im park ja eigentlich nur ein blatt, wenn du nicht hochstrampeln musst

2. musste dann nix am etype usw bearbeiten.

3. einfach-kefü funktioniert meiner meinung nach besser als ne 2-fach


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> wenns ausschließlich für n bikepark ist, würde ich mir aber überlegen ne einfachkurbel dranzumachen und dazu die kefü.
> 
> 1. brauchste im park ja eigentlich nur ein blatt, wenn du nicht hochstrampeln musst
> 
> ...


Wenns wirklich nicht bergauf gefahren werden soll, würde ich es auch genau so machen. Eine Kettenführung macht generell IMMER Sinn - ich würde nicht mal ein reines Tourenrad ohne fahren...! Falls du dir nicht sicher bist, ob du auf 1 Kettenblatt umbauen willst, solltest du mal hier reinschauen, denn 2 Kettenblätter mit Umwerfer und Kettenführung ist beim Torque nicht unproblematisch (das ist das, was kNiRpS mit seinem 2. Punkt meint)


----------



## timothekid (5. Mai 2010)

Es sei denn du hast ordentlich Schmackes in den Beinen
dann kannste auch mit einem Kettenblatt hochfahren.
Hab auch auf ein Kettenblatt umgerüstet.
Klappt viel besser mit ner richtigen Kettenführung.


----------



## 4Stroke (5. Mai 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> bei meinem 2010er L rahmen 19cm -> kein spacer



Ist das beim Canyon Torque ES Rahmen von 2009 gleich, kann ich eine gebrauchte Gabel mit 19cm Schaftlänge kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Mai 2010)

Hier mal das umgebaute Playzone von einem Kumpel, der hier keinen Account hat:


----------



## Joachim1980 (5. Mai 2010)

Druck Piggy-Bag, DHX 5.0 an Torque 2010.

Wieviel Druck fährt ihr im Piggy-Bag und wie weit habt Ihr das Bottom-Out reingedreht, um ein wippen zu verhindern und trotzallem ein gutes Fahrwerk beim pedalieren zu erreichen?


----------



## whigger (5. Mai 2010)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Druck Piggy-Bag, DHX 5.0 an Torque 2010.
> 
> Wieviel Druck fährt ihr im Piggy-Bag und wie weit habt Ihr das Bottom-Out reingedreht, um ein wippen zu verhindern und trotzallem ein gutes Fahrwerk beim pedalieren zu erreichen?



Volumen ganz offen, Druck ca 155-160PSI und ich habe ca. 77kg


----------



## Flitschbirne (5. Mai 2010)

BTW: In der aktuellen Freeride wurde das Torque 8.0 Dropzone getestet.

Fazit: Im Bikepark hilft die Totem, ansonsten ist das Dropzone nicht besser, als das Enduro-Modell "Trailflow", aber viel schwerer. Das "FRX" hat besser ins Segment gepasst...


----------



## J.West (5. Mai 2010)

Mein DHX Air 5 verhält sich im Trailflow so:
fahre maximale Progression (Bottom out ganz zu) und >175 psi im Piggy
und schlage trotz geringem Sag von etwa 25% öffters mal leicht durch. Ich wiege 80kg
Vermisse Reserven - Hinterbau scheint degressiv oder rauscht zumindest durch den mittleren Federweg. Bei euch auch so???


----------



## Orangesnsaft (5. Mai 2010)

Gibt es Vor/Nachteile wenn man ca. 55 kg wiegt? (Gerade bei den Federelementen des Trailflows)


----------



## whigger (5. Mai 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Gibt es Vor/Nachteile wenn man ca. 55 kg wiegt? (Gerade bei den Federelementen des Trailflows)



Ja, die Feder in der Van ist zu hart und Du solltest auf die lila Feder wechseln....


----------



## Orangesnsaft (5. Mai 2010)

Jo so in die Art hab ich mir das schon gedacht.
Ich wieg aber zum glück mehr. 
Aber halt auch nicht gerade 70 Kg (was ja glaub so standart is)

Wie fährt sich das Trailflow im Park?


----------



## Tapir1000 (5. Mai 2010)

moin,

als stolzer torque besitzer poste ich hier mal meine frage. ich habe ein fr 9.0 von 2008. jetzt frage ich mich was da vorne an federweg rein gehen würde? 180mm denke ich mal sollte gehen, ne totem oder so. obwohl mir schon ans herz gelegt wurde das die 36van locker mit der totem mithalten kann. neulich hab ich mein torquemodell von 2008 mit ner boxxer rumfahren sehen. kann das gut gehen ? mfg

das hier http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1294   160mm hinten


----------



## kNiRpS (5. Mai 2010)

totem oder ähnliche 180mm sollte gehen, laut einigern usern sogar die geometrie verbessern(wird aber wohl geschmackssache sein)
die boxxer kannste zwar reinmachen (theoretisch), ist aber von canyon nicht freigegeben, da doppelbrückengabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (5. Mai 2010)

Kurze Frage:

Welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelstütze am Torque ES 09?
Jemand das gerade im Kopf


----------



## ohschda (5. Mai 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelstütze am Torque ES 09?
> Jemand das gerade im Kopf



31,6mm, die Klemme hat 36mm (finde ich komischerweise nirgends als Teil zu bestellen)


----------



## 4Stroke (5. Mai 2010)

Habe soweit alles zusammen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann wird in das Torque vorne ein "spezieller" Umwerfer verbaut.
Sind das diese, die nur beim Tretlager eingeklemmt werden?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Mai 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Habe soweit alles zusammen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann wird in das Torque vorne ein "spezieller" Umwerfer verbaut.
> Sind das diese, die nur beim Tretlager eingeklemmt werden?


Genannt "E-Type", genau. Diese werden ohne Tretlager-Klemmblech diekt an die Aufnahme am Rahmen geschraubt.




SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hier mal das umgebaute Playzone von einem Kumpel, der hier keinen Account hat


Ah, direkt mit gescheiter Gabel, so gefällt das  Jetzt noch ein gescheiter Dämpfer (bei dem, was man hier schon so liest ), dann müssen nur noch Kurbel und Sattelstütze ersetzt werden  Ich schwarz gefällt mir der 2010er Rahmen überraschend gut. Finde eigentlich optisch das 2009er deutlich schöner und stehe nicht so auf "zu" einfarbige Farbkonzepte...


----------



## freefalling (6. Mai 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


Hallo Leute!

Würde es nicht Sinn machen für die 2010'er Torques einen eigenen, neuen Thread auf zu machen?

Dann würden die unterschiedlichen Modellreihen nicht so arg durcheinandergewürfelt.

Cheers,
SteVe


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. Mai 2010)

das dachte ich eigentlich auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419533


----------



## aibeekey (6. Mai 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> 31,6mm, die Klemme hat 36mm (finde ich komischerweise nirgends als Teil zu bestellen)




das 36er rohr is etwas speziell... 2006 gabs bei vielen torques probleme, die sattelstützen ließen sich nicht komplett versenken, weil das sattelrohr durchs schweißen verzogen wurde.

ab 2007 gabs deshalb besonders massive rohre, damit man passend ausreiben kann.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Mai 2010)

Kurze Frage:

Wenn ich mir in das Torque ES eine 150mm Gabel baue, "versaue" ich dann die Geo?
Denn eigentlich wird das Bike von Werk aus mit 160mm ausgeliefert.

Einsatzbereich: Touren/Enduro


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Mai 2010)

der lenkwinkel ändert sich in jedem fall mal zum negativen. warum willst du das denn tun? die talas hat doch ne absenkung und ist somit bestens für touren geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (6. Mai 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> der lenkwinkel ändert sich in jedem fall mal zum negativen. warum willst du das denn tun? die talas hat doch ne absenkung und ist somit bestens für touren geeignet.



Weil ich eine günstig gebrauchte Gabel suche und eine 150mm FOX gefunden habe. 
Die Frage ist ob der cm soviel ausmacht.


----------



## Napoli94 (6. Mai 2010)

hab mal ne Frage 
Welche Buchsen brauch ich für nen Rockshox vivid bei nem Torque es 2009??
Feder bei 100kg 500er
kann mir noch jemand sagen was der unterschied zwischen vivid A und Vivid B is?!?!?


----------



## Jogi (6. Mai 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> hab mal ne Frage
> Welche Buchsen brauch ich für nen Rockshox vivid bei nem Torque es 2009??
> Feder bei 100kg 500er
> kann mir noch jemand sagen was der unterschied zwischen vivid A und Vivid B is?!?!?



Wenn du jetzt nen Monarch drin hast, kannst du die Buchsen weiterverwenden.


----------



## Napoli94 (7. Mai 2010)

wie kriege ich die raus einfach rausdrücken oder


----------



## Napoli94 (7. Mai 2010)

also wlchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen
vivd Bneu mit feder und buchsen 290euro
dhx air 2007 gebraucht 210euro 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/270183/cat/19


----------



## chaz (7. Mai 2010)

Vivid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (7. Mai 2010)

> kann mir noch jemand sagen was der unterschied zwischen vivid A und Vivid B is?!?!?



beim Vivid sind A, B und C die verschiedenen compression tunes... das heißt, dass es für unterschiedliche Rahmen (unterschiedliche Übersetzungen) auch unterschiedliche Druckstufensetups gibt.

Der Torque Rahmen holt aus 63mm Hub knapp 160mm Federweg, also hast du eine durchschnittliche Übersetzung von 2,54.

Auf der RockShox Page bzw. in guten Online Shops solltest du dann Angaben finden für welche Übersetzung welcher compression tune gedacht ist.
Da 2,54 jetzt eigentlich eher wenig ist, ist der B Dämpfer eventuell nicht die beste Wahl, aber das kannst du ja nachsehen.


----------



## Napoli94 (7. Mai 2010)

ja ader 290euro sind halt scho viel


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Mai 2010)

Habe ein kleines Problem beim Alpinist. 
Im mittleren Gang berührt der Umwerfer im eingefederten Zustand (bei ca. 80%) das große Kettenblatt. Das heisst bei weiterem Einfedern drückt das Kettenblatt den Umwerfer hoch. Ist das bei anderen auch so?


----------



## PioneerPixel (7. Mai 2010)

Dann steht der Umwerfer wahrscheinlich zu weit nach außen. Veränder mal die Zugspannung am Trigger mit den kleinen Rädchen wo der Zug reingeht. Es reicht ja wenn es 1-2mm sind.


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Mai 2010)

Den Umwerfer habe ich eigentlich schon optimal eingestellt, also so dass auf dem mittlerem Kettenblatt und auf dem kleinsten bzw. größten Ritzel die Kette nicht am Umwerfer schleift.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Mai 2010)

das drehen am schalthebelrädchen beeinflusst in der regel nicht die endanschlagseinstellung.


----------



## PioneerPixel (7. Mai 2010)

Hat der Endanschlag denn auf dem Mittleren Blatt überhaupt eine Wirkung ?


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Mai 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> das drehen am schalthebelrädchen beeinflusst in der regel nicht die endanschlagseinstellung.



schon richtig, aber in diesem Fall spielt die Endanschlageinstellung keine Rolle, weil der Umwerfer auf das mittlere Kettenblatt eingestellt ist


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Mai 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Hat der Endanschlag denn auf dem Mittleren Blatt überhaupt eine Wirkung ?



eben nicht... von daher kann man ja mit dem schalthebelrädchen die stellung auf dem mittleren blatt justieren ohne die endanschläge zu versauen.



> schon richtig, aber in diesem Fall spielt die Endanschlageinstellung keine Rolle, weil der Umwerfer auf das mittlere Kettenblatt eingestellt ist



s.o.


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Mai 2010)

ok, wollte erst den Aufwand vermeiden, habe es aber probiert. Wenn ich den Umwerfer so einstelle das er nicht mehr das große Ketteblatt berührt (in beide Richtungen), lässt sich gerade mal die Hälfte des Ritzels schleiffrei benutzen.

Also bleibt entweder nur die Möglichkeit das große Kettenblatt zu entfernen oder ein Stück am Umwerferarm abzusägen. Denn auf Dauer wird sich der Umwerfer wohl verbiegen.
Das Canyon sowas nicht auffällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (7. Mai 2010)

überprüf mal, ob laut anleitung genügend spacer am tretlager verbaut wurden. das wurde bei der 2009er serie häufig vergessen.
würde da n spacer fehlen, verändert sich ja die kettenlinie und könnte dein schleifen erklären.


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Mai 2010)

also ein Spacer ist da (so ca. 2mm dick). Aber welche Anleitung meinst du?


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Mai 2010)

Kurze Frage:

Rahmen: Torque ES 09
Kurbel mit Innenlager: SLX



> überprüf mal, ob laut anleitung genügend spacer am tretlager verbaut wurden. das wurde bei der 2009er serie häufig vergessen.



Muss ich mir vor Einbau noch Spacer besorgen?


----------



## kNiRpS (7. Mai 2010)

@leeresblatt: die anleitungen von tretlager, kurbel usw sollten eigentlich deinem torque beigelegen haben. da steht dann drin, bei welcher gehäusebreite wieviele spacer drin sein müssen. ich selber hab nen truvativ lager, daher kann ich leider nicht nachschaun.

@4Stroke: schau in der anleitung deiner kurbel nach, ob du für 73mm gehäusevreite genügend spacer hast. (sollten normalerweise beiliegen)


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> @leeresblatt: die anleitungen von tretlager, kurbel usw sollten eigentlich deinem torque beigelegen haben. da steht dann drin, bei welcher gehäusebreite wieviele spacer drin sein müssen. ich selber hab nen truvativ lager, daher kann ich leider nicht nachschaun.



ah ja danke, habe ich gefunden. Scheint alles zu passen, Gehäusebreite 73mm und ein 2,5mm breiter Spacer.


----------



## kNiRpS (7. Mai 2010)

hmm okay. dann weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter. ruf doch mal bei canyon an, was die dazu meinen.


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> @4Stroke: schau in der anleitung deiner kurbel nach, ob du für 73mm gehäusevreite genügend spacer hast. (sollten normalerweise beiliegen)



Betseht der Sinn des Spacers quasi nur darin, die Kettenlinie optimal abzustimmen?


----------



## kNiRpS (7. Mai 2010)

(meines wissens nach) ja. dazu kommt aber noch die abstimmung auf die wellenlänge der Kurbel. sonst kann es ja sein, das diese viel zu weit auf der nicht antriebsseite übersteht. weißt was ich meine?


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> (meines wissens nach) ja. dazu kommt aber noch die abstimmung auf die wellenlänge der Kurbel. sonst kann es ja sein, das diese viel zu weit auf der nicht antriebsseite übersteht. weißt was ich meine?



Leider weiß ich gerade nicht genau was du meinst. Mit Spacer würde sie doch noch weiter rausragen.
Ich muss wohl warten bis ich die Teile hier habe.

Wo habt ihr denn Spacer verbaut, auf welcher Seite?

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt auch den richtigen Umwerfer für das 09er ES bestellt:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ano-SLX-Umwerfer-FD-M660-E-E-Type::11882.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (7. Mai 2010)

umwerfer müsste passen. wird aber ohne den tretlagerring montiert.

wegen spacer meine ich folgendes: für tretlagerbreite 68 und 73mm gibts von truvativ z.b. nur ein lager
wenn du jetzt bei den 68mm mit der selben anzahl von spacern arbeitest wie bei 73mm, dann kannst du die lagerschalen gar nicht ganz andrehen, weil vorher die lager auf der welle anschlagen.

bei shimano ist aber die welle direkt mit der kurbel der antriebsseite verbunden. es wird also das lager eingeschraubt und dann die kurbel inkl welle durchgesteckt. auf der anderen seite kommt dann die zweite kurbel drauf. und wenn dann die anzahl der spacer nicht stimmt, steht das lager nicht weit genug "nach außen". steckst du dann den zweiten krubelarm drauf, haste zwischen lager und kurbel nen spalt. kannst also die gesamte kurbel von rechts nach links schieben, weil sie spiel hat.
andersrum, passt dann der kurbelarm nicht komplett drauf.

geblickt? 

aso ja...spacer auf welcher seite...wie gesagt hab n truvativlager, da is bei 73mm standardmässig einer auf der antriebsseite. wie das bei shimano genau ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Mai 2010)

Vielen dank, habs verstanden .

Der Umwerfer ist ja wie eine Art Spacer.

Der Rest wird sich dann zeigen wie es am besten passt.


----------



## PioneerPixel (7. Mai 2010)

Hi ich habe am Torque ES von 09 auf der Antriebsseite - also beim Umwerfer/ Kettenblättern - einen 2.5mm Spacer ab Werk verbaut gehabt. Mittlerweile habe ich hier mit Stinger KeFü insgesammt 3.2mm Spacer verbaut.

Der Umwerfer von dem Link wird aber nicht an dem Tretlagerring montiert - sondern am E-Type Adapter der an der Kettenstrebe befestigt ist beim Torque. ACHTUNG!!! der E-Type Adapter kann nicht in verbindung mit dem ISCG Adapter am Torque verwendet werden.


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Mai 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Hi ich habe am Torque ES von 09 auf der Antriebsseite - also beim Umwerfer/ Kettenblättern - einen 2.5mm Spacer ab Werk verbaut gehabt. Mittlerweile habe ich hier mit Stinger KeFü insgesammt 3.2mm Spacer verbaut.
> 
> Der Umwerfer von dem Link wird aber nicht an dem Tretlagerring montiert - sondern am E-Type Adapter der an der Kettenstrebe befestigt ist beim Torque. ACHTUNG!!! der E-Type Adapter kann nicht in verbindung mit dem ISCG Adapter am Torque verwendet werden.



Also passt der von mir bestellte Umwerfer nicht?

2.5mm Spacer ab Werk, welche Kurbel fährst du, XT? Die Dürfte mit der SLX ja identisch sein. Dann werde ich mir auch einen 2.5mm Spacer besorgen, falls der nicht dabei ist.

Kettenführung werde ich nicht fahren.


----------



## kNiRpS (7. Mai 2010)

kefü wäre aber sehr zu empfehlen! chainsuck passiert dir sonst ziemlich oft und der rahmen sieht schnell aus wie sau.

der umwerfer passt. du musst nur diese tretlagerklemmung abschrauben und stattdessen an den etype-adapter der von canyon mitgeliefert wird dranschrauben.


----------



## Evil_Knievel (7. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> der umwerfer passt. du musst nur diese tretlagerklemmung abschrauben und stattdessen an den etype-adapter der von canyon mitgeliefert wird dranschrauben.



Also quasi das Blech hier abschrauben (Bild Umwerfer)
Und dann den Umwerfer da dran schrauben (Bild Aufnahme)

Oder ist das beim '09er ES anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (7. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> kefü wäre aber sehr zu empfehlen! chainsuck passiert dir sonst ziemlich oft und der rahmen sieht schnell aus wie sau.
> 
> der umwerfer passt. du musst nur diese tretlagerklemmung abschrauben und stattdessen an den etype-adapter der von canyon mitgeliefert wird dranschrauben.


Naja, effektives Chainsuck-Vermeiden ist aber was anderes...
Bei mir ist das zwar durch die KeFü zurückgegangen aber nicht ganz aufgehoben.


----------



## Monsterwade (9. Mai 2010)

So, mein Vertride ist da. Mitgeliefert wird aller möglicher Krimskrams wie Reflektoren, ein
ISCG 05 Adapter, Aufkleber, etc. Nur leider keine Befestigungen für den Zug einer Remote-
Sattelstütze, obwohl Gewinde im Rahmen vorhanden sind.

Woher bekommt man zusätzliche Bowdenzug-Halter für sein Canyon? Auf Canyons Homepage 
jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## leeresblatt (9. Mai 2010)

die haben sie zwar nicht im Online-Shop, aber die kannst du per E-Mail nachbestellen. Ich zitiere mal die Antwort von Canyon auf meine Anfrage:



> Ich kann Ihnen die Halter als Set unter der Artikel Nummer A1001717 Canyon Satelliten ZugfÃ¼hrungs-set 2 ( 8x klein ) fÃ¼r â¬ 17,90 plus â¬ 5,90 Versandkosten anbieten. Falls Sie eine Bestellung machen mÃ¶chten, Antworten Sie einfach kurz auf diese E-Mail.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Mai 2010)

Hast du mal ein Bild von dem Rad? Das Modell ist ja schon heiß!


----------



## Monsterwade (9. Mai 2010)

@ leeresblatt: Danke für die Info. Hab ne eMail an Canyon geschrieben. Mal sehen, was passiert.

@ Samy: Werde die nächsten Tage ein Review auf meiner Homepage posten mit allen Pros
und Kons, inklusive vieler Fotos. Braucht aber noch ein wenig, da ich die originale 
Karbon-Sattelstütze mit weissem Sattel gegen eine KS i950-R mit schwarzem Sattel 
austausche. Die Original-Teile möchte ich dann verkaufen und somit nicht montieren, 
da Karbon-Sattelstützen und weisse Sättel sehr empfindlich sind.

Die restlichen Umbauten werden dann Bit by Bit folgen: 3. Kettenblatt, Dreister, 2-Step,
etc.

Hier ein Bild vom Original:




Gruss

Monster


----------



## 4Stroke (9. Mai 2010)

Kann es sein, wie ich gerade hier im Forum gesehen habe, dass das Torque ES 2009 unten ein 1/5er Steuerrohr hat?

Falls ja, ich habe eine 1 1/8 Gabel, gibt es dafür integrierte Reduziersteuersätze? Habe dazu folgenden gefunden: 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/14213 oder 

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...fo=85&x5cf07=251o1a8m663idj9c3aqo44uterrvc0u7

Im Prinzip könnte ich dann nur den unteren Teil des Steuersatzes einbauen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Mai 2010)

@Monsterwade: Willst du dann die Solo Air auf 2-Step umbauen oder willst du die ganze Gabel austauschen? Falls letzteres, meld dich mal bei mir


----------



## kNiRpS (9. Mai 2010)

@4Stroke: das torque hat seit modell 2009 einen tapered steerer. du brauchst also nen Reduziersteuersatz mit 1 1/8" oben und 1,5" unten, oder ne habel mit tapered rohr. welche da was taugen kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

@monsterwade: darf man fragen warum ein drittes kettenblatt? finde 2 völlig ausreichend und den bashguard sinnvoller. (irgendwo hier im forum hab ich gelesen, dass einem durch das fehlende dritte kettenblatt nur 1,5gänge flöten gehn. alle anderen kombis sind auch mit 2 blättern zu erreichen)


----------



## mas7erchief (9. Mai 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kann es sein, wie ich gerade hier im Forum gesehen habe, dass das Torque ES 2009 unten ein 1/5er Steuerrohr hat?




Frag mal bei Canyon nach. Die haben einen Reduzierkonus für 10, damit kannst du ne normale 1 1/8 Gabel in den 1,5er Steuersatz einbauen. Das Teil ist aber momentan glaub ich nicht auf Lager,soll aber in ein paar Wochen wieder da sein. Falls dir das dann zu lange dauert haben die mir nen Steuersatz für 40  angeboten.


----------



## 4Stroke (9. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> @4Stroke: das torque hat seit modell 2009 einen tapered steerer. du brauchst also nen Reduziersteuersatz mit 1 1/8" oben und 1,5" unten, oder ne habel mit tapered rohr. welche da was taugen kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
> 
> @monsterwade: darf man fragen warum ein drittes kettenblatt? finde 2 vÃ¶llig ausreichend und den bashguard sinnvoller. (irgendwo hier im forum hab ich gelesen, dass einem durch das fehlende dritte kettenblatt nur 1,5gÃ¤nge flÃ¶ten gehn. alle anderen kombis sind auch mit 2 blÃ¤ttern zu erreichen)



Das wusste ich nicht.

Die Gabel, welche verbaut wird, hat 1 1/8.

Steuersatz ist schon im Rahmen verbaut, wird also nicht passen.

Dh. doch, oben kann ich es verbaut lassen, nur das untere Teil muss von 1/5 auf 1 1/8.
*Sprich Reduziersteuersatz kaufen, nur das untere Teil verbauen und fertig, sehe ich das so richtig?*



mas7erchief schrieb:


> Frag mal bei Canyon nach. Die haben einen Reduzierkonus fÃ¼r 10â¬, damit kannst du ne normale 1 1/8 Gabel in den 1,5er Steuersatz einbauen. Das Teil ist aber momentan glaub ich nicht auf Lager,soll aber in ein paar Wochen wieder da sein. Falls dir das dann zu lange dauert haben die mir nen Steuersatz fÃ¼r 40 â¬ angeboten.



Bei Canyon werde ich auch mal nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (9. Mai 2010)

dann mach doch den vorhandenen steuersatz raus und statt dessen gleich das rein, was reingehört  z.b. http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...r-Steuersatz-15-auf-1-1-8-TAPERED::18223.html


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2010)

Du musst nur den passenden Reduzierkonus verbauen! Das untere Lager beim Torque ist vollintegriert, d. h. der Lagersitz ist direkt im Steuerrohr, ohne weitere Lagerschale.


----------



## 4Stroke (9. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> dann mach doch den vorhandenen steuersatz raus und statt dessen gleich das rein, was reingehört  z.b. http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...r-Steuersatz-15-auf-1-1-8-TAPERED::18223.html



Baut dieser Steuersatz nicht unten zuweit auf?
Der original verbaute Steuersatz ist doch integriert.
Kann natürlich auch sein das es so besser ist, weil meine Gabel nur 150mm Federweg hat und dadruch die Front ruhig noch 10mm länger sein darf, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine.



> Du musst nur den passenden Reduzierkonus verbauen! Das untere Lager beim Torque ist vollintegriert, d. h. der Lagersitz ist direkt im Steuerrohr, ohne weitere Lagerschale.



Ich weiß gerade nicht genau was du meinst.
Ich kann den Steuersatz behalten und muss nur einen Reduzierkonus besorgen, wo gibt es diese?
Klingt nur irgendwie nicht "stabil"...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Mai 2010)

Das einzige, was du brauchst ist, wie Smubob schon richtig gesagt hat, der Reduzierkonus. Das ist das Teil, das es bei Canyon für nen 10er gibt und das im Moment wohl nicht lieferbar ist.
Du brauchst nur diesen Ring, nichts weiter, auch keinen neuen Steuersatz. 
Ich hab das an meinem Rad so gemacht und grade vor einer Woche wieder an dem Rad von nem Kumpel. Und es funktioniert.


----------



## mas7erchief (9. Mai 2010)

Bei Canyon...schick denen ne E-mail und frag nach Artikelnummer  A1014535. Wird Stabil genug sein.


----------



## kNiRpS (9. Mai 2010)

ob der zuweit aufbaut weiß ich nicht. hab noch keinen im torque verbaut. ich meinte nur vom prinzip her sowas.


----------



## 4Stroke (9. Mai 2010)

Danke.
Ich suche allerdings nach einen schnellen Lösung und kann mich leider nicht mehrere Wochen gedulden.

Sollte es also in kürze nicht lieferbar sein, wie sähe dann die Lösung aus?

Hatte oben ja schon weitere Möglichkeiten aufgezählt, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es so problemlos möglich ist.



4Stroke schrieb:


> Kann es sein, wie ich gerade hier im Forum gesehen habe, dass das Torque ES 2009 unten ein 1/5er Steuerrohr hat?
> 
> Falls ja, ich habe eine 1 1/8 Gabel, gibt es dafür integrierte Reduziersteuersätze? Habe dazu folgenden gefunden:
> 
> ...



hier nochmal


----------



## mas7erchief (9. Mai 2010)

Dann wird dir Canyon nen passenden Steuersatz für 39,90 anbieten.


----------



## icemantg (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich fahr ein FR7 von 2009 und hab meine Domain auf 180 mm umgebaut. Fährt sich echt prima. Jetzt würde ich mir gern aus Gewichtsgründen eine Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air 170 mm kaufen, hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Gabel im FR?

Braucht jemand eine Domain (115-160 + Umbau auf 180) oder Alternativ ein komplettes FR7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (9. Mai 2010)

Ich melde auch direkt Interesse an der Totem an, falls du sie verkaufen möchtest^^
mfg


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hatte oben ja schon weitere Möglichkeiten aufgezählt, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es so problemlos möglich ist.


Davon ist NICHTS möglich!!  Nochmal: Auf der unteren Seite des Torque Steuerrohrs sitzt das Lager direkt im Steuerrohr (nennt sich "(voll)integriert"), dort kannst du keine Lagerschale für irgendeinen anderen Steuersatz einpressen! Das einzige, was du machen kannst, ist den FSA Adapterkonus, welchen du bei Canyon bekommst, zu verwenden. Das mag anfangs komisch klingen, ist aber vollig normale Praxis bei Tapered Steuersätzen und wird bei zig anderen Herstellern genau so gelöst. Ist am Trek Session DH eines Kumpels z. B. auch so. Stabil ist das genau wie jede andere Steuersatzvariante auch. Ich bin seit letzten September so unterwegs und bisher ist nichts auseinander gefallen 




mas7erchief schrieb:


> Dann wird dir Canyon nen passenden Steuersatz für 39,90 anbieten.


Das ist genau der selbe Steuersatz, welchen du original verbaut hast und statt dem 1.5 Konus eben der besagte Adapterkonus. Du brauchst eigentlich die beiden Lager und den Rest gar nicht, aber das kannst du ja alles einfach als Ersatz auf Lager legen und nur den anderen Konus verwenden - habe ich genau so gemacht.


----------



## 4Stroke (9. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Davon ist NICHTS möglich!!  Nochmal: Auf der unteren Seite des Torque Steuerrohrs sitzt das Lager direkt im Steuerrohr (nennt sich "(voll)integriert"), dort kannst du keine Lagerschale für irgendeinen anderen Steuersatz einpressen! Das einzige, was du machen kannst, ist den FSA Adapterkonus, welchen du bei Canyon bekommst, zu verwenden. Das mag anfangs komisch klingen, ist aber vollig normale Praxis bei Tapered Steuersätzen und wird bei zig anderen Herstellern genau so gelöst. Ist am Trek Session DH eines Kumpels z. B. auch so. Stabil ist das genau wie jede andere Steuersatzvariante auch. Ich bin seit letzten September so unterwegs und bisher ist nichts auseinander gefallen
> 
> 
> Das ist genau der selbe Steuersatz, welchen du original verbaut hast und statt dem 1.5 Konus eben der besagte Adapterkonus. Du brauchst eigentlich die beiden Lager und den Rest gar nicht, aber das kannst du ja alles einfach als Ersatz auf Lager legen und nur den anderen Konus verwenden - habe ich genau so gemacht.



Vielen Dank.
Dh. ich werde wohl noch einen "zweiten Steuersatz" bestellen.
Gibt es diesen nur bei Canyon, oder kennt ihr Alternativen?


----------



## Monsterwade (10. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Monsterwade: Willst du dann die Solo Air auf 2-Step umbauen oder willst du die ganze Gabel austauschen? Falls letzteres, meld dich mal bei mir



Werde die Gabel umbauen, da Canyon die Garanie verweigert, wenn man
Teile verkauft.



kNiRpS schrieb:


> @monsterwade: darf man fragen warum ein drittes kettenblatt? finde 2 völlig ausreichend und den bashguard sinnvoller. (irgendwo hier im forum hab ich gelesen, dass einem durch das fehlende dritte kettenblatt nur 1,5gänge flöten gehn. alle anderen kombis sind auch mit 2 blättern zu erreichen)



Das ist wohl jedem selber überlassen. Ich jedenfalls möchte auf das 3. nicht
verzichten.

Wieso Cayon nur 2 Blätter ausgerechnet beim Vertride verbaut, dass dann 
aber nur mit eine 11-32 Kassette bestückt entzieht sich jeglichem Sinn.
Ein 22/36 Blatt mit einer 12-34 Kombi wäre hier wesentlich sinnvoller. Dann
könnte ich auch auf das 3. verzichten.


----------



## Blackwater Park (10. Mai 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Wieso Cayon nur 2 Blätter ausgerechnet beim Vertride verbaut, dass dann
> aber nur mit eine 11-32 Kassette bestückt entzieht sich jeglichem Sinn.
> Ein 22/36 Blatt mit einer 12-34 Kombi wäre hier wesentlich sinnvoller. Dann
> könnte ich auch auf das 3. verzichten.


wait, what?

1. laut aktueller canyon HP ist im vertride ne 11-34 kassette verbaut. liefern die etwa was anderes aus als da steht?

2. wieso kannst du bei 12-32 eher auf das 3. KB verzichten als bei 11-34? ohne großes KB fehlen doch nur die schweren gänge, und da kommt man mit nem 11er ritzel näher dran als mit nem 12er.


----------



## Monsterwade (10. Mai 2010)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> wait, what?
> 
> 1. laut aktueller canyon HP ist im vertride ne 11-34 kassette verbaut. liefern die etwa was anderes aus als da steht?



Ups, muss ich nochmal genau nachsehen.



Blackwater Park schrieb:


> 2. wieso kannst du bei 12-32 eher auf das 3. KB verzichten als bei 11-34? ohne großes KB fehlen doch nur die schweren gänge, und da kommt man mit nem 11er ritzel näher dran als mit nem 12er.



Missverstanden: Die Kombi aus 36er Blatt mit 12-34 wäre optimal, den die 
Abstufung einer 12 -34 Kassette ist harmonischer und das 36er Blatt würde
ein 3. Blatt ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (10. Mai 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Das ist wohl jedem selber überlassen. Ich jedenfalls möchte auf das 3. nicht
> verzichten.



natürlich bleibt es dir überlassen, ob oder ob nicht. mich hatte nur interessiert ob es da nen speziellen beweggrund gibt, z.b. waldautobahn runterbrezeln mit kette rechts oder sowas ähnliche


----------



## Napoli94 (10. Mai 2010)

hab mir mal nen vivid bestellt ebl 222mm fürs torque es 7 von 2009 hat 70mm hub macht des was aus also streift der reifen am sattelrohr oder bleibt des gleich wie mit nem dämpfer mit 65mm hub??


----------



## kNiRpS (10. Mai 2010)

also eigentlich dürfte nix streifen. die FR version hat ja standardmässig 70mm hub und es ist der gleiche rahmen(abgesehen vom rohsatz)


----------



## Indymaniak (10. Mai 2010)

Da ich derzeitig mit einem Torque ES 8.0 liebäugle wollte ich mal fragen ob hier jemand aus dem Großraum NRW stammt ggf sogar aus Wuppertal und Umgebung bei dem ich mal das Bike in Größe L oder XL probefahren kann um mir bei der Kaufentscheidung einen Schubs zu geben


----------



## Orangesnsaft (10. Mai 2010)

Was für Pedale habt ihr so an eurem Canyon Torque (Trailflow) ?


----------



## Mudge (10. Mai 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Was für Pedale habt ihr so an eurem Canyon Torque (Trailflow) ?


 
Die besten: Sudpin III Pro


Andere Frage: Mein Torque quietscht beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus. Klingt, wie wenn man zwei Gummis aneinanderreibt. Hat noch jemand das Problem? Kann nicht ordnen, woher das Geräusch kommen sollte.
Dämpfer schließ ich mal aus, die Spur führt zum Umwerfer?!


----------



## kNiRpS (10. Mai 2010)

wird vermutlich der hintere bremszug sein, der auf dem schutzaufkleber an der schwinge streift. ganz hinten, direkt an der scheibe. das wars zumindest bei mir  bisschen mit wd40 eingerieben und gut is


----------



## whigger (10. Mai 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Was für Pedale habt ihr so an eurem Canyon Torque (Trailflow) ?



Bessere für weniger Geld wirst Du keine finden:

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=127

Ich habe selbst die Nanos und bin begeistert. Die Sudpin sind sicher auch sehr fein, kosten aber auch um einiges mehr... Versand aus England geht ratzfatz und ist unkompliziert!


----------



## -Steppenwolf (10. Mai 2010)

Moin
Ich hätte paar Fragen 
Ich hab kein bisschen erfahrung mit Canyon.

-Kann man die Bikes nur ausm Inet kaufen?
-würdet ihr das Torque 7.0 nochmal kaufen? ( hat es irgendwelche schwächen? )
-wie siehts mit service, Rückversand usw aus?

mfg!


----------



## timothekid (10. Mai 2010)

Kannst auch nach Koblenz fahren und es da kaufen.
Das von diesem Jahr? Das vom letzten würde ich mir nochmal kaufen.
Rückversand hab ich noch nie gemacht aber ist möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (10. Mai 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Bessere für weniger Geld wirst Du keine finden:
> 
> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=127
> 
> Ich habe selbst die Nanos und bin begeistert. Die Sudpin sind sicher auch sehr fein, kosten aber auch um einiges mehr... Versand aus England geht ratzfatz und ist unkompliziert!



Ja und wie sind die Pedale? Klappt der Versand aus England wirklich reibungslos?

Gruss Marco


----------



## Monsterwade (10. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> natürlich bleibt es dir überlassen, ob oder ob nicht. mich hatte nur interessiert ob es da nen speziellen beweggrund gibt, z.b. waldautobahn runterbrezeln mit kette rechts oder sowas ähnliche



Einige der besten Trails der Gegend liegen 20 - 25 Flachkilometer entfernt.
Nur so für die Statistik: 2009 warens 2586 km mit dem ES 7.0, 2008 sogar
2879 km. Wären das nur Berg-km, hätte ich wirklich Monsterwaden 

Gruss
Monsterwade


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Mai 2010)

Wie groß soll denn dein 3. Kettenblatt werden? Ich kann mir immer nicht so richtig vorstellen, dass man in der Ebene unbedingt schneller fahren kann/will, als es eine 32/11 oder auch 36/11 Kombination erlaubt. Schon gar nicht mit einem Fully mit FR Geometrie und ordentlichen Reifen.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Mai 2010)

@samy: schonmal bei gocycle geschaut, da gibts eine in schwarz?

Diese Kettenblattglaubensfrage ist doch überflüssig, nichts ist schneller umgebaut als Bashguard-44er Kettenblatt. Ich bin auch schon mit 3-fach 48er (!) den Dalco runter, war halt danach krumm das Blatt, aber wers mag...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Mai 2010)

Meinst du die Totem? Bin eher auf der Suche nach einer gebrauchten, um die Gabel evtl. möglichst kostenneutral zu tauschen. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## right turn (10. Mai 2010)

Hi

Nochmal kurz für Alle, die sich einen FOX DHX Air-Dämpfer an`s Torque ES
schrauben wollen.
Hab meinen heute bekommen und natürlich gleich montiert!
In den M-Rahmen passt er gerade noch rein! (S geht auf keinen Fall!!!).

Die Funktion ist wirklich top
Sprich super an und ist auch nicht überdämpft

So, das wars...
Bis dann

Stephan


----------



## whigger (11. Mai 2010)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja und wie sind die Pedale? Klappt der Versand aus England wirklich reibungslos?
> 
> Gruss Marco



Die Pedale sehen absolut spitze aus, das Eloxal ist sehr fein! Grip ist wie Bombe mit 5.10 und ganz gut mit normalen Skaterschlappen. Zur Langzeit Erfahrung kann ich so noch nichts sagen, hab erst ca. 200km damit runter, aber nach einen guten Sturz auf Asphalt mit ca. 30km/h sehen die Teile noch sehr gut aus

Der Versand hat genau eine Woche gedauert, also schneller als bei z.B. Bike-Components. E-Mails von Superstar werden sehr schnell beantwortet und das vom Chef perönlich. MWST und Zoll fällt keiner an, da EU. 

Ich würde dort immer wieder kaufen!


----------



## Orangesnsaft (11. Mai 2010)

Ich bin jetzt grad dabei die Pedale zu kaufen.
Nur jetzt stell ich mir gerade die Frage:
Welche "Options" würdet ihr nehmen und empfehlen?
Lohnt es sich Titanium oder sogar GOLD Titanium zu nehmen?


----------



## whigger (11. Mai 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt grad dabei die Pedale zu kaufen.
> Nur jetzt stell ich mir gerade die Frage:
> Welche "Options" würdet ihr nehmen und empfehlen?
> Lohnt es sich Titanium oder sogar GOLD Titanium zu nehmen?



Die Titan-Option loht IMO nur, wenn Du großen Wert auf geringes Gewicht legst. Ich hab es nicht genommen und mir die Kohle gespart. Hab da lieber in nen fetten Lenker investiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (11. Mai 2010)

Danke.
Ich werd die dann mal bestellen.


----------



## -Steppenwolf (11. Mai 2010)

Welche Größe würdet ihr nehmen wenn ihr laut dem Perfekt Positioning System gerade so zwischen M und L seit?
dazu kommt das ich vllt. noch etwas wachsen könnte!


----------



## Flitschbirne (11. Mai 2010)

M = sportlicher
L = entspannter


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Mai 2010)

die wellgo MG-1 pedale sind billiger und und in der standarrtversion sogar leichter als die superstar mit titanachse


----------



## whigger (11. Mai 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> die wellgo MG-1 pedale sind billiger und und in der standarrtversion sogar leichter als die superstar mit titanachse


#
Das stimmt! Aber im direkten Vergleich sind die Wellgos dicker und der Lack geht echt super schnell ab, so dass sie schnell verranzt aussehen. Aber gut sind die Wellgos trotzdem für den Preis, das muss man schon sagen!


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Mai 2010)

Ich habe im Torque ES wie schon erwähnt unten ein 1/5 Steurrohr mit verbautem Steuersatz, die Gabel hat 1 1/8.
Nun bestelle ich mir eine Reduzierhülse, benötige ich dann noch einen Gabelkonus für die Gabel in 1 1/8 oder entfällt der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (11. Mai 2010)

Ne brauchst nur den Redzierkonus. Welche Lieferzeit hat das Teil denn?


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Mai 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Ne brauchst nur den Redzierkonus. Welche Lieferzeit hat das Teil denn?



Achso, der 1/5 Gabelkonus geht dann auf die Hülse?

Lieferzeiten weiß ich nicht.


----------



## mas7erchief (11. Mai 2010)

Die Reduzierhülse ist der Gabelkonus...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Mai 2010)

Richtig. Du ersetzt den Gabelkonus, der serienmäßig zum Steuersatz gehört (Innendurchmesser 1,5") durch das reduzierteil von Canyon (Innendurchmesser 1 1/8"). Dann passts und du brauchst sonst nichts mehr umbauen.


----------



## 4Stroke (11. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Richtig. Du ersetzt den Gabelkonus, der serienmäßig zum Steuersatz gehört (Innendurchmesser 1,5") durch das reduzierteil von Canyon (Innendurchmesser 1 1/8"). Dann passts und du brauchst sonst nichts mehr umbauen.



Gibt es dieses Teil eigentlich nur über Canyon?
Ich kenne weder die richtige Bezeichnung von dem Teil noch weiß ich wie es aussieht.


----------



## mas7erchief (11. Mai 2010)

Wie oft sollen wir das Thema denn heir noch durchkauen....Das Teil passt nur zu dem Steuersatz den du drinne hast und der ist irgendeiner von FSA extra für Canyon glaub ich. Also gibts das Teil auch nur da. Die Artikelbezeichnung ist hier auch schon mehrmals gefallen in den letzten Tagen. Ne Mail an Canyon wo du denen dein Problem beschreibst wäre aber die aller einfachste Lösung. Ein Anruf ging nochmal schneller und einfacher...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Mai 2010)

Das Thema wurde hier schon ausführlich behandelt.

Und so sieht das Ding aus. Bestell es einfach. Du wirst sehen, dass es passt.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (11. Mai 2010)

Ich wollt mal fragen, wieder wegen Pedalen.
Ich hab nochn altes Bulls Bmx, auch mit recht stabilen, grippien Pedalen.
Könnt ich die auch an ein Canyon Torque dranbasteln?


----------



## Jogi (11. Mai 2010)

MTB Pedale haben idR. 9/16" Gewinde, BMX meist 1/2" (einteileige Kurbeln)


----------



## PioneerPixel (11. Mai 2010)

Weiß einer was die Sun Ringlé Jumping Flea - Sun Ringlé EQ 27 SVD Laufräder zusammen aus dem Torque ES 7.0 von 2009 wiegen ?

Natürlich könnte ich diese ausbauen, Reifen abziehen und Kasette demontieren aber evtl. weiß es ja jemand so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (11. Mai 2010)

Oder du suchst dir die Gewichte ausm I-Net und addiierst sie.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Mai 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> die wellgo MG-1 pedale sind billiger und und in der standarrtversion sogar leichter als die superstar mit titanachse


Und sie nutzen sich selbst bei leichten Steinkontakten schneller ab als ein paar weiche Schuhsohlen auf heißem Asphalt  Im Ernst: Wozu Mg-Pedale kaufen, wenn es welche mit stabilerem, flacherem Alu-Käfig und noch dazu mehr Pins gibt, die nur 20g mehr wiegen? Die sind halt ein wenig teurer, aber dafür sind es keine Wegwerfprodukte, die man alle paar Monate austauschen muss...


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Mai 2010)

bei anderen bauteilen muss man etliche euro mehr hinlegen um noch weniger gewicht zu sparen... und instabil sind die mg1 sicher nicht... ich fahre sie nun ~8 monate und die halten eingentlich ganz gut.
die mg1 haben genau EINEN pin wengier.. und das tut nix zum grip bei...

die superstar titan wiegen 375g und kosten knapp 100e ohne versand
die mg1 nur 299g für 77e inkl. versand 

eine ersparnis von 76g und das bei einem schon deutlich geringerem preis


----------



## Jogi (12. Mai 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> ...
> die superstar titan wiegen 375g und kosten knapp 100e ohne versand
> die mg1 nur 299g für 77e inkl. versand  ...



meine letzten MG1* hab ich für ca. 30 EUR (NEU!) inkl. Versand gekauft. Meine ersten sind mittlerweile 1,5 Jahre in Gebrauch, ohne nennenswerten Verschleiss.

edit: *mit Stahlachse ca. 360 g/Paar


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Mai 2010)

Naja, ich habe die Teile schon bei mehreren Leuten (alles keine, die ihr Material hart rannehmen) nach weniger als einer Saison gesehen, die sahen deutlich schlimmer aus, als mein altes Paar DX nach 4 Jahren und massiven Vergewaltigungen und auch meine jetztigen Sudpin 3 mussten schon gut einstecken, zeigen aber noch keinerlei nennenswerte Spuren. Gut halten sieht bei mir anders aus - da kann ich ja gleich Plastikpedale fahren 

Und die Sudpin 3, welche ich als Vergleich meinte, haben 3 Pins mehr. Das ist schon ein Unterschied, zumal ich die MG1 vorher ausprobiert habe und sie in jeder Lebenslage spÃ¼rbar weniger Grip haben (ich bin da allerdings auch etwas empfindlich - persÃ¶nliches motorisches Problem fÃ¼r das ich nichts kann...).

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Ti Achsen absolut Ã¼berhaupt gar nichts an einem FR Bike zu suchen haben. Das ist wirklich sparen am falschen Ende. Das sind wir nÃ¤mlich wieder genau beim wunden Punkt beim Thema Pedale: Wegwerfprodukte! Deshalb gehe ich auch garnicht auf die supertollen Gewichte mit Ti Achsen ein, weil einfach Schwachsinn ist 

FÃ¼r meine Sudpin habe ich 50â¬ bezahlt. Die wiegen 400g und halten jeden Schei$$ aus, den ich damit machen will und ich mache mir keine Gedanken drÃ¼ber, in den nÃ¤chsten 3 Jahren neue Achsen, Lager oder gar ganze Pedale kaufen zu mÃ¼ssen. 100g Gewichtsersparnis klingt erstmal toll und ist fÃ¼r knapp 30â¬ auch noch echt billig - vermeintlich. Wenn man das Ganze mal Ã¼ber mehrere Jahre aufrechnet, vervielfacht sich die finanzielle Ersparnis


----------



## mamo80 (12. Mai 2010)

hy leute!

ich überleg mir ob ich mir nächstes jahr ein torque zulegen soll, eine frage hätt ich: mir würd ja das vertride am besten gefallen, aber preislich ist es etwas aus meinem rahmen. max 3000 oberste grenze. ist es auch möglich dass man das vertride mit anderer bestückung nimmt, z. b XT/SLX oder so? oder geht das nicht?

hätt gerne 18/18cm, aber das dropzone ist mir dann doch zu schwer und ein trailflow nehmen und gabel tauschen, i weiß nit, dann will dir wieder keiner was für die fox zahlen...


----------



## Stacked (12. Mai 2010)

Nächstes Jahr ist noch lange hin dann gibt es eh neue Modelle.
Canyon ändert grundsätzlich nichts an den Bikes, du kannst sie nur so kaufen wie sie auf der HP stehen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. Mai 2010)

bei canyon gibts kein sonderwünsche, sonst wärs teurer. und teure custom-anbieter gibts genug.


----------



## mamo80 (12. Mai 2010)

hab i ma eh gedacht. wahrsch wirds dann ein trailflow werden und  ev. tausch ich halt die gabel. obwohl die fox wahrsch eh ausreicht. fahr momentan mit der lyrik auch park usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (12. Mai 2010)

nächstes Jahr gibts 180mm Gabeln von Fox, möglich dass Canyon diese verbauen wird


----------



## Flitschbirne (12. Mai 2010)

wie es ausschaut aber ohne diese neue beschichtung der standrohre...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Mai 2010)

und irgendwie sind die tauchrohre extrem lang. sieht schon mal ******** aus und wenn sich dadurch auch nicht die einbauhöhe ändern sollte, kann man auf die 2 cm auch verzichten.


----------



## r0ckZ (12. Mai 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hÃ¤tt gerne 18/18cm, aber das dropzone ist mir dann doch zu schwer und ein trailflow nehmen und gabel tauschen, i weiÃ nit, dann will dir wieder keiner was fÃ¼r die fox zahlen...


hab die fox fÃ¼r 600 vertickt und ne gebrauchte bzw ausm neurad ne totem fÃ¼r 400 gekauft. tschakkka



`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Ti Achsen absolut Ã¼berhaupt gar nichts an einem FR Bike zu suchen haben. Das ist wirklich sparen am falschen Ende. Das sind wir nÃ¤mlich wieder genau beim wunden Punkt beim Thema Pedale: Wegwerfprodukte! Deshalb gehe ich auch garnicht auf die supertollen Gewichte mit Ti Achsen ein, weil einfach Schwachsinn ist
> 
> FÃ¼r meine Sudpin habe ich 50â¬ bezahlt. Die wiegen 400g und halten jeden Schei$$ aus, den ich damit machen will und ich mache mir keine Gedanken drÃ¼ber, in den nÃ¤chsten 3 Jahren neue Achsen, Lager oder gar ganze Pedale kaufen zu mÃ¼ssen. 100g Gewichtsersparnis klingt erstmal toll und ist fÃ¼r knapp 30â¬ auch noch echt billig - vermeintlich. Wenn man das Ganze mal Ã¼ber mehrere Jahre aufrechnet, vervielfacht sich die finanzielle Ersparnis


warum machen ti-achsen deiner meiner nach keinen sinn? hab noch nie verbogene gesehen (grade bei den wellgos)
und wo die sudpin fÃ¼rn fuffi?
schÃ¶n wÃ¤rs ja, wenn ich die ti-achsen meiner jetzigen wellgos iwo anders rein bauen kÃ¶nnte, wenn die im ar5ch sind.
wo kÃ¶nnten die passen? 
zahnverlust und materialabtragung ist nÃ¤mlich ein problem, wird jeder berstÃ¤tigen, der in felsigen gegenden unterwegs ist, egal wie sauber man fÃ¤hrt, iwie eckt man doch immer iwo an


btw:
*KeFÃ¼ geht Ã¼brigens in sehr kurzer zeit in die frÃ¤se  zeichnung etc alles perfekt*


----------



## mamo80 (12. Mai 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> hab die fox für 600 vertickt und ne gebrauchte bzw ausm neurad ne totem für 400 gekauft. tschakkka




so hätt i mir das auch vorgestellt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Mai 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> hätt gerne 18/18cm, aber das dropzone ist mir dann doch zu schwer und ein trailflow nehmen und gabel tauschen, i weiß nit, dann will dir wieder keiner was für die fox zahlen...


Ach, die breite Masse denkt immer noch, dass Fox Gabeln das Nonplusultra wären... mach dir da mal keine Sorgen!  Ich hab meine für 650 verkauft und ich gehe davon aus, dass ich mit etwas Geduld (hatte ich nicht, wollte das Zeug schnell weg haben) noch ein paar Euro mehr hätte rausholen können.
Wie schonmal empfohlen: warum nicht das Playzone kaufen, wenn eh die Gabel raus fliegt? Da spart man massig Kohle und das Gewicht ist locker wieder im Lot, sobald der Bleiklumpen von 66 weg ist.




remedy80 schrieb:


> obwohl die fox wahrsch eh ausreicht. fahr momentan mit der lyrik auch park usw.


Also im Torque bis 2009 gehts auch schon mit 160er Gabel, aber gerade für Park würde ich auf JEDEN Fall zu einer 180er raten - nicht wegen dem Federweg, sondern wegen dem flacheren Lenkwinkel. Der Unterschied ist immens!




r0ckZ schrieb:


> warum machen ti-achsen deiner meiner nach keinen sinn? hab noch nie verbogene gesehen (grade bei den wellgos)
> und wo die sudpin fürn fuffi?


Einfach zu anfällig für ein Bike, das benutzt wird und nicht nur auf der Waage steht! Die Stahlachsen der Wellgos sind ja schon nicht gerade high quality... da würde ich mir nicht auch noch eine größere Schwachstelle ans Rad schrauben wollen.
Die Sudpin hab ich letzten Advent im Angebot bei HiBike gekauft.




r0ckZ schrieb:


> zahnverlust und materialabtragung ist nämlich ein problem, wird jeder berstätigen, der in felsigen gegenden unterwegs ist, egal wie sauber man fährt, iwie eckt man doch immer iwo an


Genau das meinte ich als Begründung gegen Mg-Käfige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> hab die fox für 600 vertickt und ne gebrauchte bzw ausm neurad ne totem für 400 gekauft. tschakkka*...**t*



Totem, völlig überbewertet, nur 7.5 von 10 Punkten. Mit Durolux war ich immer noch schneller als schotti 

Wann hast du denn mal endlich die Schraube, und machst die Einreittour?


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Mai 2010)

Meine Küchenwaage geht leider nur bis 2kg und die Personenwaage ist viel zu ungenau, vielleicht weiß es jemand von euch.

Ich suche das Gewicht vom Canyon Torque ES Rahmen (mit oder ohne Rock Shox Monarch) Größe L.


----------



## Monsterwade (13. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Bild von dem Rad? Das Modell ist ja schon heiß!



So, hab mal ein paar Details zum Vertride auf meine Homepage gestellt.
Eine ausführliche Testfahrt steht wegen des Regenwetters noch aus.

Wer noch weitere Detailfotos will, sollte sich melden.


----------



## Byki (13. Mai 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> So, hab mal ein paar Details zum Vertride auf meine Homepage gestellt.



Der SAG-Indikator ist nicht, wie auf deiner Homepage beschrieben, falsch montiert. Es ist Schleifanzeiger, der bei Bewegung mitgenommen wird und der jederzeit auf 0 zurückgedreht werden kann.

Gruß
Byki


----------



## ohschda (13. Mai 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Meine Küchenwaage geht leider nur bis 2kg und die Personenwaage ist viel zu ungenau, vielleicht weiß es jemand von euch.
> 
> Ich suche das Gewicht vom Canyon Torque ES Rahmen (mit oder ohne Rock Shox Monarch) Größe L.




Laut Homepage Gr.M ohne Dämpfer 3,1kg!
Siehe:

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1011769

Mfg


----------



## Monsterwade (13. Mai 2010)

Hi Byki,

hab ich beim Rumschrauben auch schon festgestellt. Werde ich korrigieren.

Beim Setup der Totem ist allerdings der Knopf der Zugstufe einfach abgefallen. Zudem
stimmen die PSI-Angaben bei weitem nicht. 50% Druck reichen voll und ganz aus.

Die Einstellung des Umwerfers und des Schaltwerks sind auch nur rudimentär.

Um eine Kettenführung zu montieren, benötigt man das Abziehwerkzeug TL-FC35 von
Shimano, sonst bekommt man die Kurbel auf der linken Seite nicht runter. Ärgerlich.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Um eine Kettenführung zu montieren, benötigt man das Abziehwerkzeug TL-FC35 von
> Shimano, sonst bekommt man die Kurbel auf der linken Seite nicht runter. Ärgerlich.
> 
> Gruss
> Monster


 

 Jetzt werd aber mal nicht albern. Das ist ja wohl das geringste Problem.

Und zur Totem: da gibt es wunderschöne Videos von Rockshox auf Youtube, die dir das alles ganz toll erklären,.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2010)

Über andere meckern ist eine deiner großen Stärken, was?  Wenn du 500%igen Service haben willst (auch genannt "Zucker in den Hintern blasen"), solltest du vielleicht kein Canyon kaufen.

Das mit den ca. 50% des Drucks ist seit vielen Jahren bekannt und vermutlich an über 1000 Stellen hier im Forum nachzulesen.

Und denkst du im Ernst, dass Canyon ALLE Werkzeuge, die man je an dem Rad brauchen könnte mitliefern muss/sollte? Schöne Traumwelt, in der du lebst...


----------



## Monsterwade (13. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Über andere meckern ist eine deiner großen Stärken, was?



Wenn ein Auto auf dem Radweg parkt, findest Du das auch ganz OK, was? 

Genau so Menschen braucht das Land: Jeder kann tun und lassen was er
will und keinen störts. Wir bäuchten keine Gerichte und keine Polizei.

Wenn Du so ein Typ bist, dann akzeptiere ich dein Post.

Monster


----------



## githriz (13. Mai 2010)

Naja, deine Kritik regt hier und da schon zum schmunzeln an.

Zum Beispiel dieser Text:


> - Was man mit dem mitgelieferten ISCG 05 Adapter und Schrauben machen soll,
> bleibt im Dunkeln.



zu diesem Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (13. Mai 2010)

githriz schrieb:


> Naja, deine Kritik regt hier und da schon zum schmunzeln an.



Und, wozu den Adapter, wieso braucht´s den und welche Anzugsmomente
verkraften die Schrauben ???
Gibt´s eine Bedienanleitung für das Bike ???
Surft man bei einem nagelneuem Bike vor dessem Kauf tagelang im Netz
um eventuelle falsche Angaben auf dem Gabelaufkleber und dem nicht
mitgelieferten Setup-Angaben glauben zu schenken.

Wenn ich ein Produkt kaufe, dann gehe ich auf desen versprochene Funktion
aus. Ist die nicht gegeben, so kann man ja mal ein paar Worte darüber 
äussern, genauso wie positive.

Monster


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2010)

Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich. 
Du bist noch nicht mal gefahren, und beschwerst dich über Dinge, die der geneigte Forenuser längst weiss. Und das ist nicht dein erstes Canyon!

Das ist so wie wenn einer deine LP Routen nachfahren würde und dich hinterher verklagt weil er sich einen Kratzer geholt hat. 

Selbstverständlich kann man die Bedienanleitung und den ganzen Quatsch der im Karton liegt von Speichenreflektoren bis Hammerschmidtadapter ins Lächerliche ziehen, das interessiert hier aber keinen, denn der grosse Versendertest ist schon vorbei.


----------



## githriz (13. Mai 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Und, wozu den Adapter, wieso braucht´s den



Also zumindest die ersten Fragen sollten sich doch mit einem Blick auf den Adapter klären lassen.

Ich bin aber auch jemand der sich gerne mit der Technik auseinandersetzt.
Daher kaufe ich auch gerne Online, ich brauche keine Beratung und Service Arbeiten erledige ich selber.
Wenn man da nicht so Interessiert ist, ist es evt. besser zu einem Händler zu gehen der es einem erspart sich damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Monsterwade (13. Mai 2010)

Kritik ist hier wohl nicht erwünscht.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2010)

Geningel ist nicht erwünscht. 

Ich versteh dich nicht. Anstelle dich über ein neues Bike zu freuen, ziehst du dich an Kleinigkeiten hoch.


----------



## das_pat (13. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2010)

auch "..."


----------



## -Soulride- (13. Mai 2010)

Angebrachte Kritik ist hier durchaus erwünscht, schau doch mal in den Kettenführungs-Thread ("Die unendliche Geschichte"). Aber was du da teilweise bemängelst ist wirklich übertrieben. Das das Anzugsmoment von 3 Schrauben an einem Adapter, der dem Bike beiliegt obwohl man ihn in der normalen Ausstattung nicht braucht (würd ich jetz mal als Gratis-Zugabe sehen) nicht angegeben ist kann man glaub ich verkraften. Im Zweifelsfall eine Mail an Canyon zu schicken sollte auch drin sein.
Die "falsche" Druckangabe auf der Totem ist vermutlich von Rock Shox selber oder? Das die zu hoch ist wundert mich garnicht. Seine Gabel muss schon jeder selber abstimmen. Ich schätze mal du bist eher Touren-Fahrer als Bikepark-Springer. Von daher wirst du mit weniger Druck auskommen als jemand der damit vom nächsten Hausdach springt. Da würd ich als Hersteller auch erstmal mehr Druck empfehlen, lieber erstmal zu wenig Federweg genutzt als voll durchgeschlagen.


----------



## Evil_Knievel (13. Mai 2010)

Schon geil so'n Forum! *sich ne Tüte Popcorn holt und weiterliest*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Wenn ein Auto auf dem Radweg parkt, findest Du das auch ganz OK, was?
> 
> Genau so Menschen braucht das Land: Jeder kann tun und lassen was er
> will und keinen störts. Wir bäuchten keine Gerichte und keine Polizei.
> ...


Was soll denn bitte dieser schwachsinnige Vergleich und das zusammenhangslose Gebrabbel? Du hast anscheinend nicht mal ansatzweise kapiert, was ich geschrieben habe. Oder ist es in der Schweiz üblich, dass man andere Leute für das eigene Unvermögen anprangern kann?  Wenn du nichts sinnvolles zu sagen hast, lass es doch einfach bleiben! Außerdem:


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich.


Upps!  Leider schon zu spät... 




Monsterwade schrieb:


> Kritik ist hier wohl nicht erwünscht.


Ist es sehr wohl! Unter anderem dafür ist so ein Forum ja auch da. Ich habe in nicht allzu ferner Verganenheit auch sehr scharfe Kritik an Canyon geübt - allerdings mit vernünftiger technischer Begründung und nicht einfach nur planlos rumgemeckert. Wenn man nicht fähig ist, vor dem Veröffentlichen von Kritik mal ein klitzekleines Bisschen sein Hirn zu benutzen und man offensichtlich von der ganzen Technik keinen blassen Schimmer hat, sollte man sich vielleicht überlegen, ob man so etwas besser sein lässt. Die Kritik auf deiner Website ist eine totale Lachnummer, fast ausschließlich völlig unsinniger Bockmist und zum Teil sogar glatt gelogen. Und weiße Griffe/Sattel bzw. die Carbonstütze ernsthaft bemängeln ist echt zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Bike zurück schicken. So wie du schreibst ist das rechtlich ja anscheinend eh sehr obskur, was Canyon da betreibt. Man kann von den Kunden außerdem echt nicht verlangen, dass die sich vorher überlegen, was sie wollen... nee, das wäre echt zu viel verlangt!

Kleine Episode am Rande zu deiner Unfähigkeit: Ich habe meiner Freundin (fährt auch MTB, ist aber absolut kein Technik-Freak und hat noch nie in ihrem Leben eine Mission Coltrol Einheit bedient) vorhin dein Totem-Foto gezeigt und sie gefragt, was der Aufkleber ihrer Meinung nach bedeutet. Daraufhin hat sie ohne irgendeinen Tip sofort gesagt, dass man wohl den mittleren Knopf drücken und dann nach links drehen muss, um das Floodgate zu aktivieren und das selbe nach rechts, um es wieder zu deaktivieren. Hmm!? 

Die nächste Runde Popcorn geht auf mich...


----------



## wildchild (14. Mai 2010)

Ach, ich liebe dieses Forum: Da hat man immer was spannendes zu lesen, fast schon spannender als Katzenbach Thriller...
Naja, aber egal. Ich habe mal eine andere Frage, die zwar bestimmt schon irgendwo beantwortet worden ist, aber ich frag mal trotzdem: Welche Beläge sind denn für die Formula Mega zu empfehlen? Koolstop oder die Orginalen?Oder andere?
mfg
wildchild


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2010)

Ich habe an Belägen jetzt neben Original Sinter die EBC organisch, Koolstop semi rot und Koolstop sinter durch. Alligator an einer Juicy.


Eigentlich geben sich die Sinterbeläge nix, aber mit den semi bzw. organisch war die Lackierung des Bremsbelagträgers zu dick, die Beläge gingen fast nicht rein. Auch die Klämmerchen sind bei EBC Mist (bei Alligator bekommt man erst gar keine).

Wenn du mit den Sinterbelägen bisher zufrieden warst - organische sind schon SEHR weich und neigen zum Faden. 
Bei International Brake Pads gibts manchmal Sinterbeläge im 4er Pack billig.


----------



## Rines (14. Mai 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> Ach, ich liebe dieses Forum: Da hat man immer was spannendes zu lesen, fast schon spannender als Katzenbach Thriller...
> Naja, aber egal. Ich habe mal eine andere Frage, die zwar bestimmt schon irgendwo beantwortet worden ist, aber ich frag mal trotzdem: Welche Beläge sind denn für die Formula Mega zu empfehlen? Koolstop oder die Orginalen?Oder andere?
> mfg
> wildchild




Spannender als der alte Katzenbach is dieses Forum allemal


----------



## ohschda (14. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe an Belägen jetzt neben Original Sinter die EBC organisch, Koolstop semi rot und Koolstop sinter durch. Alligator an einer Juicy.
> 
> 
> Eigentlich geben sich die Sinterbeläge nix, aber mit den semi bzw. organisch war die Lackierung des Bremsbelagträgers zu dick, die Beläge gingen fast nicht rein. Auch die Klämmerchen sind bei EBC Mist (bei Alligator bekommt man erst gar keine).
> ...



Kann Swissstopp organisch nur empfehlen, sind aber auch nicht so billig, hab jetzt mal die hier geholt: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=29 den 4er Pack, mal sehen wie die so sind, kosten nur ein 4tel.


----------



## r0ckZ (15. Mai 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Angebrachte Kritik ist hier durchaus erwünscht, schau doch mal in den Kettenführungs-Thread ("Die unendliche Geschichte").


wir werden sehen - eventuell haben kuka und ich grade das schlusswort geschrieben.

@behindertes rumgemotze: es gibt im forum eine sehr geile funktion, nennt sich ignore und hilft dabei, sich nich an schwachmaten aufzugeilen und den fred kaputt zu posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (15. Mai 2010)

Was Kuka da gepostet hat schaut gut aus, aber von dir seh ich noch nichts. Mach doch bitte während der Montage paar Bilder und sag uns wies passt!


----------



## ohschda (15. Mai 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Was Kuka da gepostet hat schaut gut aus, aber von dir seh ich noch nichts. Mach doch bitte während der Montage paar Bilder und sag uns wies passt!



Bin ich doof oder wer ist Kuka?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Bin ich doof oder wer ist Kuka?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7156259&postcount=267

Bin ja mal gespannt ob das hält bei r0ckZ Fahrweise...bei mir muss ich das Blech öfter mal gradebiegen.


----------



## ohschda (15. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7156259&postcount=267
> 
> Bin ja mal gespannt ob das hält bei r0ckZ Fahrweise...bei mir muss ich das Blech öfter mal gradebiegen.



Okay, alles Klar, in den Thread hab ich noch nie reingeschaut, weil Hammerschmidt


----------



## kNiRpS (15. Mai 2010)

schau mal in den KeFü-Thread


----------



## kuka.berlin (15. Mai 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Was Kuka da gepostet hat schaut gut aus, aber von dir seh ich noch nichts. Mach doch bitte während der Montage paar Bilder und sag uns wies passt!



Dankeschön!
Morgen wird es Bilder geben, dann wir das Teil feierlich übergeben 

 Kuka


----------



## Deleted 118538 (15. Mai 2010)

mal wieder eine von den "ich-bin-zu-faul-und-hab-keine-zeit-alles-wiederdurchzulesen-FRAGE": Bei den 09er Torques wurden ja öfters spacer vergessen. bei mir auch. woher bekomm ich die und sind die wichtig?

danke für die blöde frage
_chilla_


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> wir werden sehen - eventuell haben kuka und ich grade das schlusswort geschrieben.


Sieht geil aus! Wehe, du berichtest nicht sofort, ausführlich und mit Bildern 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt ob das hält bei r0ckZ Fahrweise...bei mir muss ich das Blech öfter mal gradebiegen.


Bei deinem Stinger?  Das wundert mich aber. Liegt vielleicht auch an der deutlichen Materialschwächung an der einen Stelle und daran, dass der Arm beim alten Torque trotz Ausschneiden doch recht tief steht...


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... Liegt vielleicht auch an der deutlichen Materialschwächung an der einen Stelle und daran, dass der Arm beim alten Torque trotz Ausschneiden doch recht tief steht...




Nene. Jedesmal wenn ich mit der Rolle einen Stein treffe   weil ich die Kante nicht hoch kam...


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Mai 2010)

Habe ich einen Montagefehler gemacht?





Beim Einfedern stößt der e-type Adapter an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (15. Mai 2010)

Ne, dass ist eine Fehlkonstruktion von Anyon. Schau mal hier rein. Da wirds behandelt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422126&page=11


So Leute ich habs geschaft. Eine Delle im Torque Alpinist. Bin richtig stolz darauf 
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich mich doof angestellt hab und das Torque sehr ungünstig gelandet ist. Zuerst aber mal die Bilder.







Ich glaubte ich könnte über einen umgestürzten Baum fahren bzw besser gesagt es waren 2 die so ziemlich den gleichen Abstand hatten wie der Achsenabstand vom Torque. Natürlich bin ich auch zuschnell gefahren und bin mitm Vorderrad über den ersten ca 20cm dicken Stamm und dann kam der Zweite an dem ich natürlich hängen geblieben bin. Habs Vorderrad nicht mehr hochbekommen, weil das Hinterrad schon auf dem Stamm stand. Ergo bin ich vorne über und das Rad schön zur Seite mit der linken Kettenstrebe voll auf den Stamm. Nun ist da eine schöne Delle, die aber wahrscheinlich kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Mai 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> Ne, dass ist eine Fehlkonstruktion von Anyon. Schau mal hier rein. Da wirds behandelt.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422126&page=11



11 Seiten 

Sch*** eine Fehlkonstruktion von Canyon...jetzt steh ich da

Wie funktioniert das denn dann hier http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1771

Kann ich den e-tpye Adapter nicht einfach weglassen und den Umwerfer klemmen?


----------



## Gades (15. Mai 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7053243&postcount=205

das musst du machen.


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Mai 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7053243&postcount=205
> 
> das musst du machen.



Sehr gut, danke.
Kann ich nicht auch einfach die Kettenführungsaufnahme absägen, das obere Stück?


----------



## leeresblatt (15. Mai 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7053243&postcount=205
> 
> das musst du machen.



oder das:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7156259&postcount=267


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Mai 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> oder das:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7156259&postcount=267



Kettenführung möchte ich keine fahren.
Daher überlege ich die Aufnahme für die Kettenführung oben abzusägen.


----------



## leeresblatt (15. Mai 2010)

ach so, was willst du denn da befestigen?


----------



## -Soulride- (15. Mai 2010)

Also entweder ich versteh hier was nicht... oder du solltest den Adapter für die Kettenführung einfach an den drei silbernen Schrauben abmontieren


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Mai 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Also entweder ich versteh hier was nicht... oder du solltest den Adapter für die Kettenführung einfach an den drei silbernen Schrauben abmontieren





Problem gelöst, habe ihn gerade demontiert .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (15. Mai 2010)




----------



## 4Stroke (15. Mai 2010)

.........................................


----------



## J.West (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
hab mal ne Frage an alle Trailflow-Fahrer, die etwa 80kg wiegen.
Wieviel Negativfederweg habt ihr bei eurer Fox 36 Van  (blaue Feder) wenn die Feder unvorgespannt ist? 
Ich hab nur max 21mm Sag, ist das normal?


----------



## wildchild (16. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre zwar kein trailflow, dafür aber die fox 36.
Also ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 75 Kg und habe etwas 20-22mm Sag. Ich dachte zuerst auch, das wäre zu wenig aber es ist vollkommen richtig so(zumindestens bei mir).
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Orangesnsaft (16. Mai 2010)

Was ist das minimal gewicht das man haben darf das man das Canyon Torque (Trailflow) noch gut fahren kann. Also das die federelemente noch gut ansprechen.


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Mai 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Was ist das minimal gewicht das man haben darf das man das Canyon Torque (Trailflow) noch gut fahren kann. Also das die federelemente noch gut ansprechen.



73,257 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (16. Mai 2010)

Macht es ein großen Unterschied wenn man paar Kilo weniger wiegt?


----------



## wildchild (16. Mai 2010)

@4Stroke:
Ich denke du solltest zukünftig Ironie mit einem Smiley ausdrücken^^


----------



## FreerideNRW (16. Mai 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Macht es ein großen Unterschied wenn man paar Kilo weniger wiegt?



Hauptsache die Pedale für das Torque schon bestellt , laut einiger deiner Beiträge...


----------



## Orangesnsaft (16. Mai 2010)

Ne nur informiert.^^
Canyon meint: Erst ab der 23kw wieder lieferbar.


----------



## FreerideNRW (16. Mai 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Ne nur informiert.^^
> Canyon meint: Erst ab der 23kw wieder lieferbar.



Und worauf wartest du?


----------



## Orangesnsaft (16. Mai 2010)

Auf mein Trailflow.
Die meinen (Canyon) ich soll erst kurz davor zahlen, wenns wieder lieferbar ist.


----------



## Mudge (17. Mai 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> So Leute ich habs geschaft. Eine Delle im Torque Alpinist. Bin richtig stolz darauf


 
Sehr schöne Delle. Ich seh grad, dass deine Schuhe auch schon Spuren am Rahmen hinterlassen. Mit denen kommt man beim Pedalieren nämlich des Öfteren mal an den schön breiten Hinterbau


----------



## Gades (17. Mai 2010)

Ich hab da auch schon mehr schlecht als recht so Folien drangeklebt. Ich werde aber noch etwas Schlauch drummachen. Hab ich zwar schon länger vor, hatte aber bis jetzt nicht die Lust dafür. Vielleicht hätte es die Delle verhindert, aber sich darüber jetzt noch Gedanken zu machen ist Unsinn. Und außerdem, tut mir die Delle in keinster Weise weh, vorallem wenn ich dann da den Schlauch drum hab. Was ich nicht sehe ist auch nicht da 

Ich muss sowieso sagen, dass es mir ziemlich egal ist ob da kratzer dran sind/kommen. Und die Kratzer sind schon reichlich^^


----------



## kNiRpS (17. Mai 2010)

na hoffentlich beeinträchtigt die delle nicht die steifigkeit des hinterbaus. wäre schade ums neue rad


----------



## Gades (17. Mai 2010)

Das bezweifle ich mal. Soviel last sollte auf die Kettenstrebe nicht kommen. Die Energie wird ja eher über die Sitzstrebe in den Dämpfer geleitet. Falls es doch irgendwann brechen sollte, sag ich euch bescheid^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (17. Mai 2010)

das ist schon die richtige Einstellung Gades, so fährt es sich entspannter. So eine Delle ist irgendwie wie eine Narbe, da ist man normalerweise stolz drauf.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nene. Jedesmal wenn ich mit der Rolle einen Stein treffe   weil ich die Kante nicht hoch kam...


Hmm, das ist jetzt irgendwie keine logische Gegenaussage zu meiner Vermutung 




4Stroke schrieb:


> Beim Einfedern stößt der e-type Adapter an.





4Stroke schrieb:


> Kettenführung möchte ich keine fahren.





4Stroke schrieb:


> Problem gelöst, habe ihn gerade demontiert .


Du bist mein Held!  Danke für diesen köstlichen Lacher  (sowas passiert jedem Mal, nicht zu ernst nehmen ;-))




J.West schrieb:


> Ich hab nur max 21mm Sag, ist das normal?





wildchild schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar kein trailflow, dafür aber die fox 36.
> Also ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 75 Kg und habe etwas 20-22mm Sag. Ich dachte zuerst auch, das wäre zu wenig aber es ist vollkommen richtig so(zumindestens bei mir).


Ich fahre zwar keine Van, aber 20-22mm sind definitiv zu wenig Sag für eine 160mm Gabel! So kann man doch nicht vernünftig fahren!?  Verliert so euer Vorderrad nicht andauernd ungewollt den Bodenkontakt? ~40mm wären normal; bei einem soften, DH-lastigen Setup eher noch mehr!
Es kann sein, dass eine Gabel am Anfang etwas braucht, bis die Buchsen und Dichtungen ordentlich eingefahren sind, das kann schon mal ein paar Touren oder einen ganzen Tag Bikepark dauern. Danach spricht die Gabel dann insgesamt softer an und hat auch ein wenig mehr Sag, aber das Doppelte als davor eher nicht.
*==>* Auf jeden Fall eine weichere Feder rein! Wenn die Gabel dann irgendwann mal leicht durchschlägt, macht das nichts, dafür ist die gebaut und die steckt das weg, da kann man dann auch mit der Druckstufe etwas gegensteuern. Wenn es sich sehr häuft, muss evtl. doch wieder eine härtere Feder rein, daran zweifle ich jedoch stark. Eine ZU harte Feder fahren, um sich ZU große Reserven offen zu halten ist Käse! Da könnte man ja gleich eine Gabel mit 120mm fahren...


----------



## Rines (17. Mai 2010)

Da geb ich dir mal recht! 
21mm sag sind ja grade mal 13%..  jeder kann natürlich so fahren wie er lustig ist. 
aber ich persönlich fahre auch lieber 25% 
und 40mm sag kommt dann schon gut hin bei ner 160er gabel.


----------



## wildchild (17. Mai 2010)

Kein Plan
Ich fahre bei uns auf den Trails auch höhere Drops(~2-3m) mit teilweise nicht ganz sauberer Landung und die Gabel hat meistens noch etwa 0,5-1mm (Edit: meine natürlich cm....) Restfederweg. Aber auch bei schnelleren Passagen mit kleineren Steinfeldern und Wurzeln verliert die FOX NIE den Bodenkontakt...
Bevor die Front ungewollt abhebt kommt eher der Evolver nicht mehr mit.
mfg
wildchild

PS:
Sag bei Federgabeln misst man doch im Sitzen bei niedriger Sattelposition?
Vorspannung=minimal
Low-Speed Druckstufe = 1 oder 2 Klicks also so, dass die Gabel möglichst sensibel ist
High-Speed Druckstufe = ~8 Klicks, hat sich bei mir auch im Park bewährt


----------



## Deleted 118538 (17. Mai 2010)

ich fahr die auch nur mit so wenig sag weil der passt die gabel nutzt alles aus und hatte noch ne mega geile bodenhaftung manche sachen muss man halt durch fahren einstellen


----------



## J.West (17. Mai 2010)

Jungs, meine Frage zur Fox 36 zielte mehr darauf ab, ob ein Sag von 21mm bei 80kg und blauer Feder normal sind.
Mit 80kg liegt man ja schon an der Obergrenze für das, worauf die Feder ausgelegt ist und ließe eine sehr "weiche" Charakteristik erwartet.
Statt dessen habe ich wenig Sag und nutze den Federweg nicht aus.
--Zwar müsste sich das Ansprechverhalten mit der Zeit verbessern, 
aber am Negativfederweg dürfte sich auch nach langer Einfahrzeit nicht mehr viel ändern!
Da ich auch gerne um 40mm Sag fahren würde, frage ich mich ob ich dazu eine Lila Feder (?) bei 80kg (?) verbauen sollte? 
Kann eigentlich nicht sein, oder? Gabel möglicherweise defekt?


----------



## martin! (17. Mai 2010)

hi,

hat jemand schon mal die wippe demontiert? ist die 2 geteilt oder aus einem stück? die bremse soll ab 

ich denke ich muss hierzu die wippe am unterrohr lösen, beim sag indicatior, um die bremsleitung daraus zu bekommen, oder?
kennt jemand das anzugsmoment für dieses lager?

schönen gruss


----------



## der.bergsteiger (17. Mai 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> armes torque.
> 
> Ich hab seit Mittwoch mein Torque Alpinist. Jetzt hab ich an einem Lager ein Spiel drin. Ich bin mir nicht Sicher ob es relativ Normal ist.
> Es ist das Lager:
> ...



Habe jetzt an genau den Lagern auch leichtes Spiel und wollte mal fragen, wie Canyon mit deinem Problem umgegangen ist.
Das Spiel war bei mir am Anfang auf jeden Fall nicht vorhanden...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (17. Mai 2010)

ich hab mir jetzt auch eine grüne feder geholt wiege 80 kg und damit ist das bike springfreudiger gewordn und steckt härtere landungen ab dafür ist die gabel halt nicht mehr so soft also wenn du mehr trick/sprunglastigeres freeriden machst taugt die grüne mehr wenn du mehr freeriden mit kleineren sachen (halt so um die 2m) und abfahren machst taugt die blaue mehr

@derbergsteiger: ich hatte nach einer woche bike haben bei mir auch des problem (beim alten09er) habs zurückgeschickt und die haben mir neue buchsen rein und gleich noch kostenlos ne inspektion gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (17. Mai 2010)

@der.bergsteiger
also ich hab mittwochs mittags hingebracht und konnte es donnerstags wieder abholen. die hatten mir gesagt, dass diese lager nicht eingeklebt waren. das würde aber bedeuten, dass man automatisch ein spiel bekäme, wenn man die wippe abmontiert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Mai 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei uns auf den Trails auch höhere Drops(~2-3m) mit teilweise nicht ganz sauberer Landung und die Gabel hat meistens noch etwa 0,5-1mm Restfederweg.


Ich denke, du meintest cm, nicht mm, oder?  Ich glaube kaum, dass du das so genau ausgemessen hast 




wildchild schrieb:


> Sag bei Federgabeln misst man doch im Sitzen bei niedriger Sattelposition?


Nope! Den misst man im Stehen. Entweder irgendwo anlehnen oder von jemandem halten lassen und einfach in Grundposition aufs Bike stellen. Der dann ausgenutzte (Negativ-)Federweg ist der Sag - vorne wie hinten. Ich drehe dazu alle Formen von Druckstufe immer komplett raus, ich fahre die aber eh ziemlich offen.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2010)

0,5mm Restfederweg bei 3m-Drops und im Sitzen ermitteltem Sag klingt schon sehr einleuchtend.


----------



## wildchild (18. Mai 2010)

sry, meinte cm und mir wurde jetzt schon oft gesagt (auch in Radgeschäften), dass man den Neagitvfederweg der Gabel im Sitzen misst.
Ich glaube euch ja, dass dies falsch ist, aber ich habe das anders mitbekommen
mfg
wildchild


----------



## leeresblatt (18. Mai 2010)

hängt wohl vom Einsatzgebiet ab, der Tourer misst im Sitzen, der Downhiller im Stehen


----------



## Deleted 118538 (18. Mai 2010)

wenn ich nen drop nosedive drop aus 2m ins flat lande hat ich auch schon mal 2mm restfederweg^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (18. Mai 2010)

Sag ist doch erstmal nur eine Orientierungshilfe fürs erste Setup.
Wenn einem das Fahrwerk taugt, ist es doch völlig wurscht welchen Sag man fährt.
Meine Van mit grüner Feder hat auch keine 40% Sag, passt mir aber sehr gut so mit bis zu 90kg fahrfertig.

Bei einem Drop von 50cm kann die zum Durchschlagen bringen, oder aber auch bei einem 2m Drop nicht. Kommt auf so viele Faktoren drauf an.


----------



## ohschda (18. Mai 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> wenn ich nen drop nosedive drop aus 2m ins flat lande hat ich auch schon mal 2mm restfederweg^^



Bist aber wenigstens beim Sprung aufgestanden, oder hast du die 2mm im Sitzen ermittelt??


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Mai 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> wenn ich nen drop nosedive drop aus 2m ins flat lande hat ich auch schon mal 2mm restfederweg^^


Ich hab meine Lyrik auch schon (ohne Durchschlag) genau voll ausgenutzt - ohne Nosedive ins Flat etc.  Ich finde, ein Fahrwerk ist optimal abgestimmt, wenn es bei der Gangart, die man meistens fährt so gut wie komplett ausgenutzt wird. So fahr ich seit zig Jahren und würde es nicht anders haben wollen.




githriz schrieb:


> Sag ist doch erstmal nur eine Orientierungshilfe fürs erste Setup.
> Wenn einem das Fahrwerk taugt, ist es doch völlig wurscht welchen Sag man fährt.


Genau das mein ich ja im Prinzip!  Allerdings habe ich Zweifel, dass eine Gabel mit 13% Sag ("richtig" gemessen ) in einem FR-Bike gut fährt. Die Beschreibung von wildchild klingt ja z. B. schon mal so, als hätte er reell gar nicht so wenig wie gedacht.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (18. Mai 2010)

ja und wenn ich lieber eine härteres setup bevorzuge fahre ich des wenn nicht dann nen anderes man muss sich halt wohl fühlen


----------



## Mudge (19. Mai 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> Ich muss sowieso sagen, dass es mir ziemlich egal ist ob da kratzer dran sind/kommen. Und die Kratzer sind schon reichlich^^


 
Ist mir mittlerweile auch irgendwie "wurscht". Natürlich pass ich trotzdem auf...aber so Schrammen, die aus dem normalen Gebrauch entstehen jucken mich nichtmehr. "Used Look" mit funktionierender Technik is eh geiler 

Leichte Kratzer sieht man am Lack aber schon recht deutlich. Meine eingematschte Hose hat am WE einige Male am Oberrohr gerieben und hat schon ihre Spuren hinterlassen


----------



## Deleted 118538 (19. Mai 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> "Used Look" mit funktionierender Technik is eh geiler



deswegen ist nen raw rahmen auch so geil: schaut immer used aus und vorallem überall anders. Individualität Rocks!


----------



## -Steppenwolf (19. Mai 2010)

Welche Feder ist in der VAN vom Trailflow ab Werk eingebaut?
ich wiege mit Ausrüstung 75kg und fahre Enduro Sachen
Und ich hab wenig Lust ne neue reinzumachen


----------



## whigger (19. Mai 2010)

-Steppenwolf schrieb:


> Welche Feder ist in der VAN vom Trailflow ab Werk eingebaut?
> ich wiege mit Ausrüstung 75kg und fahre Enduro Sachen
> Und ich hab wenig Lust ne neue reinzumachen



Die blaue Feder.....


----------



## Orangesnsaft (19. Mai 2010)

Kann man denen auch sagen man will eine andere?


----------



## r0ckZ (19. Mai 2010)

kostet extra, aber geht, ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (19. Mai 2010)

Wieviel? Welche?
Ich wieg um die 62 Kilo also net grad schwer


----------



## -Soulride- (19. Mai 2010)

Red doch einfach mal mit den Leuten bei Canyon. Ich würd sagen die wissen welche Feder man für welches Gewicht braucht..


----------



## Orangesnsaft (19. Mai 2010)

wird wohl das beste sein.


----------



## Stacked (19. Mai 2010)

Hier kannst du die Federhärten für die Van nachschauen:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html

Farbmarkierung Fahrergewicht (kg)

Schwarz       <41-52
Lila                 52-70
Blau                    70-82 
Grün                   82-95
Gelb                   95-109+


----------



## martin! (19. Mai 2010)

hat schon mal jemand die wippe am neuen torque demontiert? 
wie ists am einfachsten? ich dachte ich löse die wippe am unterrohr um dann die bremsleitung frei zu bekommen.

hat jemand da schon erfahrungen?


----------



## ohschda (19. Mai 2010)

martin! schrieb:


> hat schon mal jemand die wippe am neuen torque demontiert?
> wie ists am einfachsten? ich dachte ich löse die wippe am unterrohr um dann die bremsleitung frei zu bekommen.
> 
> hat jemand da schon erfahrungen?



Würde mich auch interessieren, da ich die Bremsen gleich wenn sie noch neu sind wechseln will


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Mai 2010)

Ich bräuchte ein Bild, dass die Zughülle unten am Tretlager des Canyon Torque ES zeigt.
Dort ist ein Loch mit Gewinde, sieht aus als fehle bei mir dort eine Führung!


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Mai 2010)

Hi 4Stroke,

so sieht das bei mir am Tork ES aus.

Der Zug endet ganz normal. In dem Loch mittig hinterm Tretlagergehäuse kommt noch mal eine Kappe mit einem ganz schmalen Schlauch dran. Die Kappe sitzt in dem Loch und das Ende vom Schaltzug kommt in diese Kappe. Der schmale Schlauch daran Schütz nochmal etwas den Lack. Geschraubt ist da aber nichts.


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Mai 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Hi 4Stroke,
> 
> so sieht das bei mir am Tork ES aus.
> 
> Der Zug endet ganz normal. In dem Loch mittig hinterm Tretlagergehäuse kommt noch mal eine Kappe mit einem ganz schmalen Schlauch dran. Die Kappe sitzt in dem Loch und das Ende vom Schaltzug kommt in diese Kappe. Der schmale Schlauch daran Schütz nochmal etwas den Lack. Geschraubt ist da aber nichts.



Vielen Dank.
Sehe gerade das dein Zug unten einen ziemlichen "Bauch" schlägt, soll das so sein fürs einfedern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Mai 2010)

Richtig - hab den Zug auch nicht 100% fixiert der wird dann so bauchig wenns mal den vollen Federwerg braucht. Lässt sich also leider nicht vermeiden - bin aber bisher noch nie damit irgendwo hängen geblieben.


----------



## 4Stroke (20. Mai 2010)

Bestellt habe ich bei Canyon einen Reduzierkonus, was erhalte ich?

Einen 1,5" Lagerring .


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Leichte Kratzer sieht man am Lack aber schon recht deutlich. Meine eingematschte Hose hat am WE einige Male am Oberrohr gerieben und hat schon ihre Spuren hinterlassen


Meine Race Face Schützer haben auch schon ordentlich am Lack geschrabbt bei mir...




_chilla_ schrieb:


> Mudge schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "Used Look" mit funktionierender Technik is eh geiler
> ...


Naja, sieht trotzdem einfach nur nach Kratzern im Klarlack aus 




4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte ein Bild, dass die Zughülle unten am Tretlager des Canyon Torque ES zeigt.
> Dort ist ein Loch mit Gewinde, sieht aus als fehle bei mir dort eine Führung!


Aus welchem Modelljahr ist dein Torque denn? Bei den Modellen, wo der Umwerfer am Hauptrahmen befestigt wird, sitzt an der Stelle ein Kunststoffteil, über das der Zug läuft, weil der Anschlag der Zughülse schon weiter vorn sitzt. Bei den neueren Modellen, wo der Umwerfer mit diesem "schönen" Adapter an der Kettenstrebe befestigt wird, gibt es dieses Kunststoffteil nicht. Ganz ohne Sinn oder Funktion ist dieses Loch jedoch nicht! Durch das Sattelrohr kann Feuchtigkeit und Schmutz in den Rahmen eindringen und runter bis zum Tretlagergehäuse laufen. Das Loch verhindert, dass irgendwann deine Kurbelachse komplett im Wasser steht


----------



## 4Stroke (20. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aus welchem Modelljahr ist dein Torque denn? Bei den Modellen, wo der Umwerfer am Hauptrahmen befestigt wird, sitzt an der Stelle ein Kunststoffteil, über das der Zug läuft, weil der Anschlag der Zughülse schon weiter vorn sitzt. Bei den neueren Modellen, wo der Umwerfer mit diesem "schönen" Adapter an der Kettenstrebe befestigt wird, gibt es dieses Kunststoffteil nicht. Ganz ohne Sinn oder Funktion ist dieses Loch jedoch nicht! Durch das Sattelrohr kann Feuchtigkeit und Schmutz in den Rahmen eindringen und runter bis zum Tretlagergehäuse laufen. Das Loch verhindert, dass irgendwann deine Kurbelachse komplett im Wasser steht



Modell 2009.

Eine passende Reduzierhülse für meinen Steuersatz gibt es übrigens nicht!
Ich musste jetzt einen neuen Steuersatz bestellen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Mai 2010)

das kann nicht sein. im übrigen heißt es konus, nicht hülse. 
ein konus sollte auf jede gabel mit entsprechendem schaftdurchmesser passen. 
oder meinst du, dass es den reduzierkonus nicht einzeln gibt sondern nur zusammen mit dem kompletten steuersatz?


----------



## mas7erchief (20. Mai 2010)

Die Reduzierhülse passt auf jede 1 1/8 Gabel drauf. Hast du noch den Original Steuersatz im Rad drin?
Dafür hat Canyon auf jedenfall dieses Teil. Entweder hast du denen dein Problem falsch geschildert oder der Mitarbeiter wusste nicht das es sowas gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> oder meinst du, dass es den reduzierkonus nicht einzeln gibt sondern nur zusammen mit dem kompletten steuersatz?


So war es zumindest mal noch, als ich letzten September meins in Koblenz abgeholt habe. Aber einen Satz Lager auf Reserve finde ich nicht so tragisch


----------



## 4Stroke (20. Mai 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Die Reduzierhülse passt auf jede 1 1/8 Gabel drauf. Hast du noch den Original Steuersatz im Rad drin?
> Dafür hat Canyon auf jedenfall dieses Teil. Entweder hast du denen dein Problem falsch geschildert oder der Mitarbeiter wusste nicht das es sowas gibt.



Ist aber wohl nicht mit dem Steuersatz von 2009 kompatibel bzw. es gibt keinen einzeln.
Deshalb musste ich einen neuen Steuersatz bestellen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Deshalb musste ich einen neuen Steuersatz bestellen.


...der aber bis auf den anderen Konus mit deinem identisch ist, d.h. du kannst die Lager auf Lager legen  und einfach nur den anderen Konus verwenden.


----------



## mas7erchief (20. Mai 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ist aber wohl nicht mit dem Steuersatz von 2009 kompatibel bzw. es gibt keinen einzeln.
> Deshalb musste ich einen neuen Steuersatz bestellen.




Doch den gibt es hunderprozentig fÃ¼rs modelljahr 2009. Ich hab hier sogar schonmehrfach die Artikelnummer gepostet.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat seine Totem so eingebaut. In ein 2009er Torque ES. Es gibt ihn hunderprozentig fÃ¼r 9,90â¬ einzeln zu kaufen.

Edit: Hier nochmal extra fÃ¼r dich: A1014535


----------



## the.saint (20. Mai 2010)

Tag zusammen,

geht hier mal primär ums Playzone, und zwar in Originalkonfig mit Marzocchi Gabel.

Ok die 66 RCV ist relativ schwer, was unter Umständen das ganze Bikehandling zu frontlastig macht?? Hat da einer Erfahrung mit?
Außerdem würds mich mal interessieren welches Modelljahr Canyon verbaut! 

Die 2010 Marzocchis werden ja wieder recht häufig gelobt, vor allem soll das Ansprechverhalten wieder in Richtung Ur-Bomber gehen.
Da stellt sich mir noch die Frage, Warum schmeißen fast alle die Gabel raus?
Gewicht (einflüssE)? der in der Vergangenheit (zu recht) schlechte Ruf der Gabeln?
Oder welche Argumente gibts noch?
Achja, damit die Richtung passt, die BikePark Sicht ist gefragt, Bergauf kann vernachlässigt werden.
Es muss doch hier vom billigsten Modell mehrere Fahrer geben, oder kaufen alle die teureren^^


----------



## python69 (20. Mai 2010)

hallo leutz,

ich will mir ein es9 oder den alpinisten zulegen. ich hätte gern die HS im bike.
jetzt mach ich jedoch gedanken das beim es die 160mm hinten nicht ausreichen.
fahre eig cc und will jetzt aber in die enduroklasse umsteigen. ich möchte gerne drops bis ca. 150cm springen, leider weiß ich nicht ob bei meinen 90kg das es ausreicht. es sollte aber auch gut bergauf zubewegen sein.
wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand infos geben kann.


----------



## Xplosion51 (20. Mai 2010)

@the.saint


Der Grund warum viele die Gabel tauschen hat,letztlich gar nichts der Gabel zu tun,da viele leute das playzone als eine attraktive möglichkeit an den Rahmen zu kommen und den Rest zu verkaufen genutzt.

Das die Gabel getauscht wird hat nichts mit ihr selbst zu tun.(Sie wurde im FREERIDE Test am Rotwild stark gelobt..)

Du musst sehen das der Rahmen 1499 kostet (wobei er sowieso ausverkauft ist) 
und das playzone 1899

Wenn man dann die restl. Teile verkauft macht man vielleicht sogar noch Gewinn


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Mai 2010)

martin! schrieb:


> hat schon mal jemand die wippe am neuen torque  demontiert?
> wie ists am einfachsten? ich dachte ich löse die wippe am unterrohr um  dann die bremsleitung frei zu bekommen.
> 
> hat jemand da schon erfahrungen?



Tu dir einen Gefallen: mach die Leitung ab und entlüfte die Bremse  ....



python69 schrieb:


> hallo leutz,
> 
> ich will mir ein es9 oder den alpinisten zulegen. ich hätte gern die HS im bike.
> jetzt mach ich jedoch gedanken das beim es die 160mm hinten nicht ausreichen.
> ...



Das ES hat eigentlich 173mm hinten bei 70mm Hub. 
Wobei das Springen kein Thema auch mit diesem schrottigen Dämpfer ist.


----------



## python69 (20. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das ES hat eigentlich 173mm hinten bei 70mm Hub.
> Wobei das Springen kein Thema auch mit diesem schrottigen Dämpfer ist.




Also d.h. einen anderen Dämpfer rein mit 70er hub und gut ist?
das der Dämpfer nicht der beste ist weiß ich, aber für den Anfang muß er es richten.


----------



## martin! (20. Mai 2010)

zu spät 

jetzt ist die wippe ab und die bremsen auf dem weg nach koblenz.

war das ein akt... bis ichs auf der reihe hatte. enteder ich hab den netten telefonmenschen falsch verstanden oder der hat mir das falsch erzählt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.saint (20. Mai 2010)

Jo, das hab ich auch gelesen in der Freeride, stellt sich nur die Frage,

Welche Gabel dass denn nun ist....OEM bietet leider so viele unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten (fängt bei Fertigungstoleranzen an und hört bei der Abstimmung auf)
und ist Marzocchi wirklich back...oder haben die nur Werbeanzeigen geschaltet^^




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> @the.saint
> 
> 
> Der Grund warum viele die Gabel tauschen hat,letztlich gar nichts der Gabel zu tun,da viele leute das playzone als eine attraktive möglichkeit an den Rahmen zu kommen und den Rest zu verkaufen genutzt.
> ...


----------



## NikNak84 (21. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,
jemand eine Idee, wie man den Schlitz hinten im Sitzrohr beim torque abdichten kann? Gibts da eventuell einen Neoprenüberzieher, o.ä?
Keine Lust, dass man da den halben Wald wiederfindet.. 
Ein Schlitz auf der Vorderseite würde das Problem aber auch nicht entstehen lassen.
Viele Grüße
he1zer


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2010)

Mir ist nur der Syntace Little Joe bekannt, der allerdings an der Sache mit dem Schlitz nichts ändert. Du könntest vielleicht versuchen, über die Stelle so einen Neoprenüberzieher, wie es sie für die unteren Steuersatz-Schalen gibt zu kletten - falls das vom Durchmesser her einigermaßen hinkommt.


----------



## wildchild (21. Mai 2010)

NikNak84 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> jemand eine Idee, wie man den Schlitz hinten im Sitzrohr beim torque abdichten kann? Gibts da eventuell einen Neoprenüberzieher, o.ä?
> Keine Lust, dass man da den halben Wald wiederfindet..
> Ein Schlitz auf der Vorderseite würde das Problem aber auch nicht entstehen lassen.
> ...


Wie wärs denn mit Rennradlenkerband oder einfach transparenter Schutzfolie?
mfg


----------



## NikNak84 (21. Mai 2010)

Schon mal Danke für die Anregungen! 
Der little Joe ist schon bei mir eingetrudelt, für oben rum. 
Eventuell müsste der große (Größe 3 bis 35mm) außen über den Schlitz passen 
Wie lang ist denn der Schlitz (das bike ist noch nicht eingetroffen ) reicht der little joe von der Höhe? Ich denk mal zwei übereinander machen weniger Sinn, der Dreck findet bekanntlich ja seinen Weg...
Ansonsten wirds wohl ein Neoprenteil werden, eventuell vom Federgabelzubehör...


----------



## NikNak84 (21. Mai 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit Rennradlenkerband oder einfach transparenter Schutzfolie?
> mfg



hab meine Bedenken, wie lange der Kleber hält? Aber für die Kettenstreben hat die Methode ja weite Verbreitung gefunden, wie ich bisher gesehen hab...
Eventuell mal über ne Zweckentfremdung von nem Stück Schlauch nachdenken, dann spart man sichs kleben..


----------



## -Soulride- (21. Mai 2010)

Tape drüber?


----------



## rockthetrails (22. Mai 2010)

bei mir ist der schlitz an der seite ?!


----------



## NikNak84 (22. Mai 2010)

rockthetrails schrieb:


> bei mir ist der schlitz an der seite ?!



hm. auf der canyon homepage habe ich mir den rahmen mal genauer angesehen. Da ist der Schlitz aber hinten..
Haben die evtl eine andere Version ausgeliefert als abgebildet? 

Tape würde funktionieren und wäre billig, aber ich bilde mir im Moment noch eine etwas ausgefuxtere Lösung ein 

Vll ist die Idee mit der folie doch ned so schlecht, wenn die ordentlich hält und man die auch unter dem Schnellspanner verbauen könnte, wäre das Sitzrohr am besten vor Dreck geschützt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockthetrails (22. Mai 2010)

yeaa, EINZELSTÜCK


----------



## whigger (22. Mai 2010)

Bei mir sind zwei Schlitze vorne... Da kommt kein Dreck rein, außer es wird richtig matschig und das ganze Bike sieht aus wie sau


----------



## leeresblatt (23. Mai 2010)

bei mir auch, ist wohl bei den neuen Torques so


----------



## Napoli94 (23. Mai 2010)

Hi
was kann man eigentlich gegen das Quitschen bei ner Elixir R machen außer andere Beläge verwenden?? wie z.B. andere Scheiben Saint mit diesem anti vibrations gedönse oder so was


----------



## whigger (24. Mai 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Hi
> was kann man eigentlich gegen das Quitschen bei ner Elixir R machen außer andere Beläge verwenden?? wie z.B. andere Scheiben Saint mit diesem anti vibrations gedönse oder so was



Komisch, ich habe zwei Elixirs in Benutzung und keine quietscht. Ist das nur wenn es nass ist, oder immer? Versuch mal bei den Belägen mit einer Feile die Kanten zu brechen. Wenn da snix bringt, erstmal Beläge tauschen und ganz zum Schluss erst an die Scheiben. Ich denke das ist die günstigste Variante um auf die Suche zu gehen.... Die Windcutter sind billig und man hört sehr viel Gutes über sie


----------



## Napoli94 (24. Mai 2010)

des is kein quitschen wie wenn sie nass währen halt des typisch avid quitschen ein sehr hoher ton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (24. Mai 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> des is kein quitschen wie wenn sie nass währen halt des typisch avid quitschen ein sehr hoher ton



Ah, also eher ein "singen", was bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit entsteht? Lass mal ein bisschen Luft von den Reifen ab oder teste mal welche mit anderem Profil. Das hört sich nach Resonanz an, welche durch den Untergrund in Verbindung mit den Vibrationen vom Abrollen der Reifen entsteht. Spiel mal ein bisschen mit dem Luftdruck der Reifen herum...


----------



## the.saint (24. Mai 2010)

sinter beläge qutischen doch fast immer oder nicht?


----------



## Napoli94 (25. Mai 2010)

jop denk schon deshalb die Frage wie man es weg bekommt


----------



## Gades (25. Mai 2010)

also ich hab mittlerweile ein sehr hochfrequentes quitschen bzw kratzen. bei nässe sind die geräusche echt abartig. deshalb hab ich mal organische beläge bestellt. mal schauen was die so von sich hören lassen


----------



## Flitschbirne (25. Mai 2010)

Wo wir gerade bei Bremsen sind... 

Ich krieg langsam 'nen Fön über meine Rückbremse (2009er - The One). Bike war vor 2 Wochen bei Canyon nachdem hinten fast garnix mehr an Bremsleistung kam. Als das Bike zurück kam war es auch erst mal in Ordnung (auf dem Schreiben stand: Bremskopf justiert). Jetzt 2 Wochen später ist es schlimmer als vorher. Zudem hat sich irgendwas verschoben. Die Bremsscheibe ist dermaßen weit links, dass sie sogar am Korpus der Bremse selber schleift. Durch das Schleifen ensteht beim Schieben ein infernales Quietschen und ein konstantes Schleifen beim fahren. Wie kann sich denn da was verschieben? Ein Bremsbelag ist mehr verbraucht als der andere. Kann es daran liegen? Ich hab in den 2 Wochen nämlich nichts verändert am Bike.

Außer das ich mit dem Lagereinstellschlüssel (dieses tolle Plastikding von Mavic wo die Plastik-Pins immer abbrechen) das Lager der Crossmax SX fester angezogen habe. Aber das kann sich doch nicht auf den Abstand von Bremse zu Scheibe auswirken oder?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Mai 2010)

dann justier den bremssattel noch mal. das kann man auch ganz leicht selbst machen.


----------



## Monsterwade (25. Mai 2010)

OK, hier noch eine Info: Beim Torque Vertride kann KEIN grosses Kettenblatt montiert werden. 
E-Stay sei Dank.


----------



## leeresblatt (25. Mai 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> OK, hier noch eine Info: Beim Torque Vertride kann KEIN grosses Kettenblatt montiert werden.
> E-Stay sei Dank.



was ist denn am Vertride so anders als beim Alpinist, wo doch ein großes Kettenblatt verbaut ist?


----------



## Mtbcube (27. Mai 2010)

Wieso steht denn auf der Canyon-Seite, dass 490mm 20" sind? Ich habs mal ausgerechnet, da kommt eigentlich 19" raus. Gibt es da vielleicht eine Erklärung für?
Danke


----------



## PioneerPixel (27. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich sinds doch 19,7 Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (27. Mai 2010)

490:25,4mm = 19,2913385 Zoll (Inch)


----------



## PioneerPixel (28. Mai 2010)

Stimmt mein Fehler hatte mit 50cm gerechnet - warum auch immer ^^


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Mai 2010)

So, bestellt hatte ich bei Canyon einen Reduziersteuersatz von FSA (so steht es auch in der Rechung).

Heute kam das Päckchen.

Ich habe einen 1/5" Acros Steuersatz erhalten.

Wieder einmal falsch geliefert und das nach telefonischer Bestellung, wo mir der Mitarbeiter versicherte das richtige Teil zu schicken .

Wieder ein Wochenende ohne Bike.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (29. Mai 2010)

leuts was meint ihr passt die in ein 09er FR? http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=e7f496ddbda06741729e9ee7d03f9024#


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2010)

Wenn das Gewinde das gleiche ist wie bei der Maxle - ruf doch mal an. Und gib dann Bescheid, sehen ja ganz schick aus.

PS Ich meine zumindest mich zu erinnern, dass eine normale Schraubachse vom Gewinde her passt. Und die von Alutech passt ja wohl auch.


----------



## woodybender (29. Mai 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> leuts was meint ihr passt die in ein 09er FR? http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=e7f496ddbda06741729e9ee7d03f9024#



Ja die passt habe die in meinem FR 8.0 ist super.


----------



## -Soulride- (30. Mai 2010)

Als Tipp was den Preis angeht:

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=31&products_id=333

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=31&products_id=213


----------



## Deleted 118538 (30. Mai 2010)

cool danke!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (30. Mai 2010)

hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit den Onza Ibex DH gemacht? überleg mir die zu kaufen die muddy marys sind einfach zu schnell abgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2010)

Ich! 

Den 2.4DH falt. 820gramm!

Aber eine abschliessende Bewertung mag ich noch nicht abgeben...bei dem Schlamm z.Zt sind sie nicht soo toll. Viel Traktion in der Mitte, recht geringer Rollwiderstand bei gutem Grip auf feuchtem Untergrund (Asphalt). In der Seitenlage schmieren sie im Schlamm aber schnell weg, verglichen mit MM2.5 oder Kenda Nevegal. An den Nassgrip eines MM GG oder Kenda mit Stick-E kommen sie nicht ran (dafür rollen die auch sehr bescheiden).
Machen aber insgesamt einen wertigen und stabilen Eindruck. Wenn es endlich mal wieder trocken sein wird, werde ich sehen, ob das Kurvenverhalten weiter ein Problem ist - vielleicht ist es ja auf festen Böden ein Vorteil?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (30. Mai 2010)

danke bist du so nett und postets die erfahrung dann? würd den reifen halt gern als mm ersatz nehmen für bikeparks bei jedem wetter


----------



## wildchild (30. Mai 2010)

Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Belägen oder anderen "Kevlar" Belägen gemacht? Wie schauts denn mit Fading aus?
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=225
Und noch was: Wenn ich dort bestelle, bekomme ich dann eine Rechnung in Euro oder in Pfund?
mfg
wildchild


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> danke bist du so nett und postets die erfahrung dann? würd den reifen halt gern als mm ersatz nehmen für bikeparks bei jedem wetter



Dafür taugen die auf keinen Fall, einfach weil man dann vorn eine klebrigere Mischung braucht für nasse Wurzeln, NS etc. und weil sie ebent bei feinem Schlamm zu sehr wegschmieren. 
Ich denke der passt mehr für Enduro-Touren und schottrigen/felsigen Untergrund, sowie schnelles Geradeausfahren - kommt ja schliesslich aus der Schweiz...

@superstar Beläge: es gibt ja reichlich gute und schlechte Erfahrungen mit div. Beläge, ich werde für die theOne (und die Avid auch) NUR noch gesinterte Beläge nehmen, das istmir das Risiko einer verschlissenen Scheibe oder mangelnder Bremswirkung nicht wert. 
Die gesinterten von superstar werde ich aber mal probieren, wenn ich die Achse bestelle


----------



## Deleted 118538 (30. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Dafür taugen die auf keinen Fall, einfach weil man dann vorn eine klebrigere Mischung braucht für nasse Wurzeln, NS etc. und weil sie ebent bei feinem Schlamm zu sehr wegschmieren.
> Ich denke der passt mehr für Enduro-Touren und schottrigen/felsigen Untergrund, sowie schnelles Geradeausfahren - kommt ja schliesslich aus der Schweiz...


 schade  dann muss ich wieder zwei sätze mms pro jahr verschleißen


----------



## mas7erchief (30. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich!
> 
> Den 2.4DH falt. 820gramm!
> 
> ...




Diese Erfahrungen hab ich auch gemacht. Bei Nässe können sie nicht mit dem MM mithalten. Deswegen kam der wieder aufs Vorderrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> schade  dann muss ich wieder zwei sätze mms pro jahr verschleißen



Wenn du eh nur im Park fährst, wirst du ALLE weichen Reifen so verschleissen. Aber vesuchs halt mal mit Kenda Nevegal Stick-E DH 2.5, die bekommt man ab und an für kleines Geld und haben ein ähnliches Verhalten wie die MM.


----------



## wildchild (30. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @superstar Beläge: es gibt ja reichlich gute und schlechte Erfahrungen mit div. Beläge, ich werde für die theOne (und die Avid auch) NUR noch gesinterte Beläge nehmen, das istmir das Risiko einer verschlissenen Scheibe oder mangelnder Bremswirkung nicht wert.
> Die gesinterten von superstar werde ich aber mal probieren, wenn ich die Achse bestelle



Super, ich werde sie testen und dann berichten.
Dumme Frage: Wie schaut denn das mit der Bezahlung aus? Euro oder Pfund?
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Deleted 118538 (30. Mai 2010)

mir gehts nicht nur um die MM GG sondern auch die normalen: die beginnen einfach nach 3bikepark tagen wegzubröseln


----------



## wildchild (30. Mai 2010)

seltsam.... Ich fahre die "orginal" MM von Canyon seit August und habe trotz einiger Bikeparkeinsätze und regelmäßigen Ausfahrten (ca. 3-4 mal die Woche) noch Profil für ca. einen Monat... 
Passen eigendlich 2.5 MM ins Torque fr?
mfg
wildchild


----------



## ohschda (30. Mai 2010)

1.)
Ich fahre MM, beim Torque ES ist hinten bei 2,35 schluss. Beim FR weiß ich es nicht.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...uddy-Mary-Performance-Drahtreifen::14878.html

Sind zwar Hölle schwer, bei dem Preis kann man aber auch zwei Satz pro Jahr durchnudeln. Und für den Park ist das Gewicht eh egal.

2.)

Bei Superstar hab ich mir als Ersatz 4 Paar der Beläge geholt, allerdings organisch. Noch keine Erfahrung damit, da die Swisstopp Beläge noch ein wenig halten.

Mfg


----------



## -Soulride- (30. Mai 2010)

Ibex = Steinbock

Die Onzas sind (Super-)Enduro Reifen und auch garnicht als Reifen für Nässe gedacht. Ich will die mir auf jeden Fall noch holen, für Parkeinsätze hol ich mir dann glaub ich auch noch die billigsten Performance Dinger von Schwalbe, dann hab ich wenigstens nicht bei jeder Vollbremsung das Gefühl Geld zum Fenster rauszuschmeißen


----------



## Deleted 118538 (30. Mai 2010)

danke ohshda fahre schon die 2. saison lang die MMs  es ist halt so dass ich als schüler nicht so viel geld hab und jedes jahr zwei sätze zu kaufen  naja das ist halt auch nihct so der burner


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2010)

wildchild schrieb:


> ...
> Passen eigendlich 2.5 MM ins Torque fr?
> mfg
> wildchild



Ich hatte hinten mal leihweise einen MM2.5 Performance drin und der passt gut - allerdings passt mein MM2.5TC hinten NICHT  ...die Performancedinger sind ok, aber sie haben eben nicht den Nassgrip wie die MMGG und kosten mit 32 Euro den Satz mir immer noch zu viel. 

Nach meiner Erfahrung sollte man aber weder an Bremsbelägen noch an Reifen sparen, wenn man wenig Zeit und Geld hat, und das Testfahren Leuten mit Zeit und Geld überlassen. 

PS @_chilla_ : Das Tretlagergehäuse ist 73mm, da muss man ENTWEDER einen Spacer ODER etwas anderes wie zB eine KeFÜ unter die Lagerschalen bauen, damit es sauber läuft.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2010)

Hat schon jemand die KeFü "ZweiG" von g-junkies ans 09er Tork geschraubt und kann berichten bzw. den entsprechenden Link posten?

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (30. Mai 2010)

frag mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422126&page=11nen extra torque kefü thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (31. Mai 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> was ist denn am Vertride so anders als beim Alpinist, wo doch ein großes Kettenblatt verbaut ist?



Keine Ahnung woran es liegt. Bilder der Fehlfunktion hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7213020&postcount=56

Vielleicht hilft jemand, die Frage zu beantworten.


----------



## ins (31. Mai 2010)

Oute mich auch mal als Canyon Fahrer. Hier das gute Stück, gerade heute fertig aufgebaut.


----------



## Monsterwade (31. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die KeFü "ZweiG" von g-junkies ans 09er Tork geschraubt und kann berichten bzw. den entsprechenden Link posten?
> 
> Danke!



Für das Tourqu 2010 und die Dreist Infos hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7213215&postcount=326


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Mai 2010)

ins schrieb:


> Oute mich auch mal als Canyon Fahrer. Hier das gute Stück, gerade heute fertig aufgebaut.



Glückwunsch - damit kannst du dann ja Bozen noch mal versuchen .

Bist du sicher dass die kurze Schleife hinten an der Code reicht? Nicht dass es dir die beim Durchfedern abreisst. Ich empfehle ja die Verlegung auf der Sitzstrebe mit Kabelbindern...


----------



## ins (31. Mai 2010)

Hab beim Dämpfer die Luft abgelassen und den Hinterbau komplett eingefedert, passt und hat sogar noch Luft 

Ja Bozen sollte damit besser gehen, als mit einem Hardtail, bei dem die Bremse Luft gezogen hat, da eine Dichtung sich verabschiedet hatte und einer Gabel die bei 105mm auf Block geht, wegen kaputter Kartusche...


----------



## leeresblatt (31. Mai 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung woran es liegt. Bilder der Fehlfunktion hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7213020&postcount=56
> 
> Vielleicht hilft jemand, die Frage zu beantworten.



ach das meinst du. Einfach den Umwerferarm zurecht biegen, dann passt das 

obwohl, so extrem ist es bei mir nicht. wie groß ist denn das Kettenblatt?


----------



## l.o.k.i (31. Mai 2010)

Hi,

mir ist gerade aufgefallen das der Hinterbau meines Torques ES 9, 2009 Spiel hat, genauer gesagt das Lager zischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe. Ist ein wenig Spiel normal (man merkt es wenn mann das Hinterrad im Eingebautem Zustand rüttelt), die tatsächliche Bewegung ist im zehntel mm Bereich?

Ich hab das Spiel immer auf die Crossmax SX geschoben aber es ist schon seit ich das bike vor einem Jahr gekauft hab vorhanden, bin nur gerade eben bei ein paar anderen Reperaturen darauf gestoßen es dieses Lager ist.
Ist es notwendig die Lager zu tauschen, wenn ja brauche ich dafür spezielles Werkzeug? Auf den Lagern steht 698 RS.

danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## floleerau (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo
was haltet ihr von diesem Dämpfer ???

http://cgi.ebay.de/09-FOX-VAN-R-DAM...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53e174e513


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juni 2010)

@ ins: Wusste ich nicht- dachte es lag nur am Hardtail. Viel Spass noch!

@ loki: ich hab nun seit 1 Jahr einen Satz dieser 698rs (aus e***) rumliegen und der Hinterbau ist immer noch top. Ich glaube nicht dass da ein Lager defekt ist. Bau es lieber mal auseinander- idR fallen die Lager so raus, sonst auspressen.
Ich hatte meins als es ganz neu war auseinander, da sind so Spacer dazwischen um Toleranzen auszugleichen, da sitzt eigentlich dann sehr straff (ging schwer wieder zusammen).

@ floellerau: der VAN ist halt nicht einstellbar, manche mögen das (@schotti hat ihn im Torque).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floleerau (1. Juni 2010)

Ist er das Geld wert ,oder soll ich lieber noch ein bisschen sparen??Oder kann mir jemand einen anderen Stahlfeder Dämpfer empfehlen der nicht gerade 500 und mehr ÖKKen kostet 
Was halter ihr von dem VIVID??


----------



## mas7erchief (1. Juni 2010)

Wie siehts denn bei eBay mit nem gebrauchten DHX5 aus?
Oder hier im Bikemarkt. Die Gebrauchtpreise davon sind doch total im Keller oder?


----------



## l.o.k.i (1. Juni 2010)

danke CX Fahrer,

hab gerade den ganzen Hinterbau zerlegt, die Lager schauen eigentlich top aus auch konnte ich kein bemerkenswertes Spiel oder übertrieben raues Laufen feststellten. 
Jedoch bin ich mir sicher das die Bewegung aus diesem Gelenk kommt, man spürt es deutlich aber eben nur 1/10mm.
Beim auseinander Bauen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Lager sehr schwach zusammengeschraubt waren, weiß einer das Drehmoment?
Weiters ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass die Spacer(Buchsen) auf der Kettenstrebe viel lockerer sitzen (sind von selber rausgefallen) als die auf der anderen Seite, hab die getauscht und festgestellt, das die Bohrung dauf Kettenstrebenseite etwas größer ist. Das heißt die von der anderen Seite saßen wiederum sehr locker.

jemand eine Idee?
Jedoch glaub ich nicht dass das weiter tragisch ist da ich seit einem Jahr so rumfahre und sich das Spiel nicht vergrößerte.

Hab grad ein paar seiten vorher die Drehmomente für den Hinterbau FR 2008 gesehen:
Dämpferbefestigungsschraube 12-14 Nm
Rockerarmbefestigung 12-14 Nm
Hauptlager 8 Nm
Hostlink 8 Nm

Hostlink 8 Nm das sollte ja das Lager neben dem Rizelpaket sein, ist das korrekt und gelten für das ES 2009 die selben Drehmomente?
bei mir konnte ich die Schrauben von Hand lösen, und deshalb hab ich die jetzt auch nur ganz sachte angezogen!


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juni 2010)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> danke CX Fahrer,
> 
> hab gerade den ganzen Hinterbau zerlegt, die Lager schauen eigentlich top aus auch konnte ich kein bemerkenswertes Spiel oder übertrieben raues Laufen feststellten.
> Jedoch bin ich mir sicher das die Bewegung aus diesem Gelenk kommt, man spürt es deutlich aber eben nur 1/10mm.
> ...


 

Horstlink heisst das, nach dem ERfinder Horst Leitner. Ja, das Lager. 

Wenn man einen normalen Inbus benutzt. kann man eigentlich nicht zu fest anknallen. Du wirst die Schraube schon nicht abreissen ...


----------



## l.o.k.i (1. Juni 2010)

paaaaast fest ists!!
danke CXfahre für die schnelle antworten und hilfe.

Dann hat Canyon schon seit Anfang an das Lager nicht zugezogen und ich hab immer gedacht die Schraube gehört so locker und hab mich nie getraut die richtig zuzuknallen. :feigling:
Finds nur schwach das Canyon nicht alle Drehmomente in der Anleitung zusammenfasst, bzw. nicht auf die Homepage stellt, da doch die meisten selber an ihren bikes rumschrauben und die Drehmomente geben ja auch ohne Drehmomentschlüssel einen guten Hinweis.

So jetzt nur noch abgerissenes Schaltwerk wieder richten und dann passt alles wieder!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. Juni 2010)

Und immer schön blaues Loctit auf die Schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (1. Juni 2010)

Hatte mir vor kurzem ein gebrauchtes Canyon Torque ES zugelegt.

Verbaut ist ein Rock Shox Monarch, an dem ich heute erstmalig die Zugstufe verstellen wollte.

Die Zugstufe lässt sich nur 3mm hin und herdrehen, dann ist Ende. Sprich es geht so schwer, das es unmöglich ist diese zu verstellen. Man kommt auch sehr schwer dran.

Ist das normal, das sich die Zugstufe so schwer verstellen lässt?


----------



## Napoli94 (1. Juni 2010)

ich würde den vivid tune B empfehlen neupreis bei bikemailorder komplett mit feder und buchsen 280euro


----------



## sirphillmo (1. Juni 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ist das normal, das sich die Zugstufe so schwer verstellen lässt?



Im Normalfall geht Sie zwar schwer zu verstellen, dreht sich aber einige Umdrehungen.

mfg sirphillmo


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juni 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> vivid tune B


Gutes Stichwort... das Torque liegt ja gerade an der Grenze zwischen A und B, daher mal meine Frage in die Runde: wer fährt hier den Vivid und in welcher Variante? Ich fahre den Evolver dämpfungstechnisch fast komplett offen, hätte daher eher zu A tendiert...


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte aus Gewichtsgründen keinen Coil-Dämpfer fahren.

Was die Einstellmöglichkeiten (Flootgate) betrifft gefällt mir der Monarch sehr gut.


----------



## Napoli94 (2. Juni 2010)

also hab den tune B drin gefällt mir gut und fährt sich 10000000000 mal besser wie der Monarch 
des gewicht spürt man kaum und ich find dass der Monarch mehr gewippt hat (auch mit Flootgate)


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Juni 2010)

Ok, der Vergleich Vivid - Monarch bringt mir jetzt nicht so viel, fahre ja den Evolver und der geht schon sehr gut. Würde den keinesfalls wegen bestimmten Problemen ausbauen, dafür ist das Teil einfach zu gut. Mich würde einfach nur mal der Vergleich reizen, besonders, wenn es um schelle, ruppige Sachen geht.


----------



## martin82 (3. Juni 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich möchte aus Gewichtsgründen keinen Coil-Dämpfer fahren.
> 
> Was die Einstellmöglichkeiten (Flootgate) betrifft gefällt mir der Monarch sehr gut.



du wirst auch noch rausfinden das der dämpfer in dem bike nix taugt, denk ich 

versuchs mal mit einem kleinen imbuss mit den löchern im zugstufenrädchen, problem hatte ich auch und dreh am besten in die schildkrötenrichtung. wenn man den monarch überdreht dann sicher in die hasenrichtug weil er sowieso zu lahm ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (3. Juni 2010)

Nach nun einiger Zeit auf dem neuen Dropzone sind mir folgende Sachen aufgefallen, vielleicht hat ja einer ein paar Tips:

1) Hinterrad
Als Hinterradfelge ist beim Dropzone ein Mavic Deemax Laufrad mit Syntace X12 Steckachse verbaut, mit den entsprechenden Adapterstücken um auf die 142mm Breite zu kommen.
Jetzt kann ich am Hinterrad wenn ich den Rahmen festhalte und am Reifen wackle ein leichtes Spiel feststellen. Da ich dabei ein klackern vernehme das von den Bremsscheiben her kommt, nehme ich an dass das Spiel in der Felge/Achse/Halterung, und nicht im Rahmen vorhanden ist.
Ich habe schon mit Canyon telefoniert, die haben mir dann ein pdf geschickt in dem beschrieben ist, wie ich das Lagerspiel des Mavic Laufrades einstelle. Leider habe ich momentan noch kein Schlüssel für diese Lager-Einstellschraube, sodass ich diese im ausgebauten Zustand erstmal leicht strammer gedreht habe, und dann das Spiel im eingebauten Zustand überprüft habe -> hat aber keine Besserung gegeben.

Weiterhin macht mich stutzig, dass die Syntace Achse schon mit leichtem Spiel in der Nabe läuft (also im ausgebauten Zustand die Achse in die Nabe gesteckt, lässt diese sich leicht hoch und runter bewegen). Letztendlich wird das Laufrad zwar über die Klemmkraft der Achse im Rahmen fixiert, aber komisch finde ich das schon. Ist das bei anderen auch so? Ich hatte noch kein Rad mit Steckachse hinten, darum weiß ich nicht ob das normal ist.

2) Hammerschmidt
Was mich momentan an der HS am meisten stört, ist das Geklappere auf ruppigen Bergabfahrten. Da ich dabei eh im Overdrive und auf dem kleinsten Ritzel hinten fahre, habe ich eine äußerst geringe Kettenspannung. Die werksseitig montierte Kette werde ich evlt. mal um ein paar Glieder kürzen um damit die Kette etwas zu straffen, glaube aber noch nicht dass das viel hilft. Gibt es da vlt. stärkere Federn für den Umwerfer oder so etwas?


----------



## githriz (3. Juni 2010)

Zur Hammerschmidt: 

Was klappert denn? Kette auf der Strebe -> Kettenstrebenschutz montieren. (Für mich hat sich umwickeln mit einem alten Schlauch bewährt)
Kette kürzen ist unter Umständen auch nicht verkehrt, dann auch testen dass im eingefederten Zustand genug Spiel bleibt.
Oder das Hammerschmidt Kettenblatt -> abnehmen und eine dünne Schicht Fett drunter.


Zu den Deemax: Diese QRM System wird als Lagereinstellung beworben, ist aber tatsächlich eine Nabeneinstellung. Andere Hersteller bauen einfach eine Nabe mit den richtigen Toleranzen, Mavic macht es sich da etwas einfacher und verkauft das auch noch als Feature.
Dieser Einstellring hat die Tendenz sich beim Fahren zu lösen. 
Ob das bei dir der Fall ist, kannst du prüfen indem du die Nabe spielfrei einstellst und dann einen Bleistiftstrich über Einsteller und Rahmen zeichnest.
Stimmen die Markierungen nach dem Fahren nicht mehr überein, hat sich die Schraube gelöst.
Als Abhilfe kann es reichen, das Gewinde und den O-Ring der Einstellschraube zu entfetten. Bei mir musste zusätzlich Loctite niedrigfest dran. Alternativ kannst du versuchen, mittels Teflonband das Losbrechmoment des Gewindes zu erhöhen. 

X-12 habe ich nicht, kann ich nichts zu sagen.
Ich würde aber mal versuchen die Ursache einzugrenzen. Leichtes Spiel spürt man in der Regel ganz gut, wenn man den Finger an das fragliche Bauteil hält. 
Also mal testen ob sich beim Wackeln die Achse bewegt oder nur die Nabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas_v2 (3. Juni 2010)

githriz schrieb:


> Was klappert denn? Kette auf der Strebe -> Kettenstrebenschutz montieren. (Für mich hat sich umwickeln mit einem alten Schlauch bewährt)
> Kette kürzen ist unter Umständen auch nicht verkehrt, dann auch testen dass im eingefederten Zustand genug Spiel bleibt.



Schlauch habe ich schon draufgewickelt. Aber ich habe gesehen dass die Kette sogar direkt hinter dem HS Kettenblatt auf die Strebe schlägt, zumindest sind da Kratzer drauf. Da ist aber schon die Verstrebung zur anderen Seite, darum ist da mit wickeln nicht mehr viel. Da müsste ich schon eine Art Schiene auf die Strebe legen.
Woher das Geklapper kommt kann ich aber während der Fahrt nicht so gut feststellen.



githriz schrieb:


> Oder das Hammerschmidt Kettenblatt -> abnehmen und eine dünne Schicht Fett drunter.



Ist das auch ein Klapperkandidat? Dann muss ich mir das auch mal genauer ansehen.
Mich stört es extrem wenn das Rad Geräusche von sich gibt als wenn jeden Moment etwas auseinanderfällt. Du fährtst ja auch eine HS, wie macht sich die bei dir denn Geräuschtechnisch so (ich meine nicht das surren im Overdrive)?



githriz schrieb:


> Zu den Deemax: Diese QRM System wird als Lagereinstellung beworben, ist aber tatsächlich eine Nabeneinstellung. Andere Hersteller bauen einfach eine Nabe mit den richtigen Toleranzen, Mavic macht es sich da etwas einfacher und verkauft das auch noch als Feature.
> Dieser Einstellring hat die Tendenz sich beim Fahren zu lösen.
> Ob das bei dir der Fall ist, kannst du prüfen indem du die Nabe spielfrei einstellst und dann einen Bleistiftstrich über Einsteller und Rahmen zeichnest.
> Stimmen die Markierungen nach dem Fahren nicht mehr überein, hat sich die Schraube gelöst.
> Als Abhilfe kann es reichen, das Gewinde und den O-Ring der Einstellschraube zu entfetten. Bei mir musste zusätzlich Loctite niedrigfest dran. Alternativ kannst du versuchen, mittels Teflonband das Losbrechmoment des Gewindes zu erhöhen.



Das habe ich in einem anderen Thread bei der Suche heute morgen auch nochmal gelesen. Werde mal checken ob sich diese Schraube bei mir vlt. auch wieder löst.
Danke erstmal!


----------



## githriz (3. Juni 2010)

Meine HS klappert nicht. Ich fahre das 2009er Torque, da habe konnte ich komplett bis an das Yoke wickeln und habe dadurch auch den Knick der Kettenstrebe nach innen abgedeckt.
Alternativ könntest du auch Gewebeband aufkleben und darauf eine Schicht Silikon aufbringen. Oder halt direkt auf die Strebe, allerdings ist es dann mühseliger zu entfernen .


----------



## Thomas_v2 (3. Juni 2010)

OK, war grad noch mal im Keller und hab die Sachen durchgecheckt.

Dieses tolle Mavic Lagereinstellrad hat sich wohl wirklich wieder gelöst, zumindest erinnere ich mich daran dass ich es beim letzten mal strammer gestellt habe. Ich habe nach dem jetzigen Nachstellen aber erstmal eine Markierung abgebracht, wenn sich das wieder löst kommt Schraubensicherung dran (übrigens geht das Nachstellen mit einer Seegeringzange auch recht gut).

Kettenstrebe habe ich nochmal neu bis weiter vorne umwickelt. Da habe zwar dann ein "Dreckloch" wo sich schön der Mist sammelt, aber reicht erstmal zum überprüfen obs daran lag.

Das Hammerschmidt Kettenblatt lässt sich auch leicht hin und her bewegen, glaub aber nicht dass das so laut klappert. Ich habe mir die Konstruktion von dem Teil aber noch nicht genauer angesehen, ob das wirklich so muss.

Bei dem Wetter gehts aber gleich auf den Trail zum Testen


----------



## To-bi-bo (4. Juni 2010)

Kann mir wer sagen, ob sich der normale Torque Rahmen von 2009 auf 2010 von der Geo her verändert hat?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juni 2010)

Guckst du canyon.com, das ES ist der alte Rahmen und die anderen sind die Neuen. 
Also kein XL mehr, kürzeres Sitzrohr, Antisquat Kinematik...


----------



## -Soulride- (5. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Antisquat Kinematik...


Ich dachte die gibts nur bei den Hardtails


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. Juni 2010)

das ist genauso wie bei anderen firmen bauschen jede kleinigkeit die nix besonderes ist auf vorallem trek war gestern im laden von denen und da wird man echt sprachlos was denen für namen einfallenn


----------



## steveo282 (6. Juni 2010)

Ist das Torque 2010 eigentlich von der Geo her mit einem 2009er zu vergleichen?


----------



## kNiRpS (6. Juni 2010)

schau ma 3 bzw. 4 posts über dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (6. Juni 2010)

nö ich glaub er sucht den vergleich vom Fr zum jetztigen Playzone oder!?


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte mir einen gebrauchten Torque ES Rahmen mit Dämpfer gekauft.



Nun folgendes Problem:

Beim Pedalieren knackt es, wobei es eher klingt wie: "klick, klick, klick".

Es "klickt" nur, wenn ich den linken Kurbelarm belaste. 

Das Tretlager ist neu und wurde mit Fett eingebaut. Alle notwendigen Teile am Antrieb sind gefettet. Kurbel ist richtig angezogen etc.

Also schließe ich den Kurbelbereich eigentlich aus. 
Es kommt mir auch so vor, als ob es im Rahmen knackt wenn dieser sich durch das belasten der linken Kurbelseite verwindet.

Dämpfer ausgebaut, alle Buchen neu gefettet etc., wieder eingebaut und es knackt immer noch.

Steuersatz überprüft, kein Spiel, nichts (dieser ist auch neu).


Vermutung:
Die Lager im Rahmen sind fällig, wäre das möglich? Der Rahmen ist von 2009, somit sind die Lager ja noch nicht alt. 

Hatte jemand von euch ein ähnliches Problem?


----------



## githriz (6. Juni 2010)

Prüf mal die Verschraubung der Lager am Horstlink. Ich hatte mal ähnliche Symptome, als eine Seite lose war.


----------



## r0ckZ (6. Juni 2010)

Juti, mein 2010er (Custom)Radl wurde das WE eingeritten und für gut und leicht befunden.
Leitung vorne wurde schon optimiert


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juni 2010)

Mit Hilfe einen Endoskops konnte ich das Geräusch lokalisieren.

Es kommt aus dem Steuerrohrbreich.

Steuersatz ausgebaut, alles gereinigt, neu gefettet und wieder eingebaut. Es knackt weiter.

Hier ein Bild:





*Ist das normal?*


----------



## Napoli94 (6. Juni 2010)

hab mal ne frage was macht canyon bezüglich eines rahmen bruchs bei nem 2009 torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (6. Juni 2010)

also des kacken hatte ich kettenblattschrauben waren lose


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juni 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> also des kacken hatte ich kettenblattschrauben waren lose



Ich habe das knacken schon lokalisiert (siehe letzter Beitrag).



> hab mal ne frage was macht canyon bezüglich eines rahmen bruchs bei nem 2009 torque



Dir hoffentlich auf Garantie den Rahmen ersetzen, sofern du Erstbesitzer bist und den Schaden nicht selbst verursacht hast.


----------



## kNiRpS (6. Juni 2010)

...oder du bekommst das angebot eines crash-replacement, sprich den 2010er rahmen für den halben preis (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Napoli94 (6. Juni 2010)

wow aber kostet halt dann au wider was ne


----------



## steveo282 (6. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Guckst du canyon.com, das ES ist der alte Rahmen und die anderen sind die Neuen.
> Also kein XL mehr, kürzeres Sitzrohr, Antisquat Kinematik...


hat sich innerhalb der gleichen größen, also M zu M iwas verändert?
Bin nämlich letztens ein Torque 08 ES Rahmengröße M im Freerideaufbau gefahren und hab mich sehr wohl gefühlt..


----------



## frankZer (6. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Juti, mein 2010er (Custom)Radl wurde das WE eingeritten und für gut und leicht befunden.
> Leitung vorne wurde schon optimiert


sieht gut aus
Warum ein leichter und ein schwerer schlauch? weils grad da war?


----------



## Napoli94 (6. Juni 2010)

ja wie selbst verursacht??


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> ja wie selbst verursacht??



Na könnte ja sein du hast damit gedroppt  

Mach ein Foto von der gebrochenen Stelle und schick das Bild ein, und lass dir einen Rückholschein zuschicken. Nicht lang am Telefon rumlabern.


----------



## Napoli94 (6. Juni 2010)

bild oder bike einschicken


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> ja wie selbst verursacht??



Bild oder Bike...Bild damit die verstehen um was es geht, aber wenn sie dir gleich so einen Rückholschein schicken, auch gut.



steveo282 schrieb:


> hat sich innerhalb der gleichen größen, also M zu M iwas verändert?
> Bin nämlich letztens ein Torque 08 ES Rahmengröße M im Freerideaufbau gefahren und hab mich sehr wohl gefühlt..



Was weiss ich, guck doch in die Geotabelle. Natürlich ist das Sotzrohr steiler und der Lenkwinkel flacher. Ich fand den unterschied so beim Draufsitzen nicht so wild, aber XL zu L halt zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juni 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe einen Endoskops konnte ich das Geräusch lokalisieren.
> 
> Es kommt aus dem Steuerrohrbreich.
> 
> ...



Ich hol das Bild nochmal auf die nächste Seite.
Die Ursache für das knacken habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
Leider weiß ich nicht, ob die auf dem Bild makierte Stelle von der Herstellung ist.

Von außen erkennt man nichts. Das Endoskop macht deutlich, dass das Knacken aus dem Steuerrohrbreich kommt.


----------



## r0ckZ (7. Juni 2010)

frankZer schrieb:


> sieht gut aus
> Warum ein leichter und ein schwerer schlauch? weils grad da war?


find den extraleichten in nem 2.5er reifen nich angebracht, deswegen


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> find den extraleichten in nem 2.5er reifen nich angebracht, deswegen



Na dann addiere mal gleich 60gramm dazu für meinen Geax mit den vielen Flicken, den zerbombten Schwalbe light hab ich ja jetzt  achso, und die Luft hast du auch vergessen zu wiegen da gabs mal eine lange Diskussion im 901 Aufbaufred ,) ...

@4Stroke: Bild an Canyon - wenn es das ist, der einzige Weg.


----------



## timtrail (7. Juni 2010)

Hat einer von euch ein Playzone in Gr. L und kann mal den Radstand messen? Der auf der HP angegebene erscheint mir recht "kurz"


----------



## alphatier119 (7. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute!

Ich bin gerade am überlegen mir ein Torque zu bestellen, bin aber bei der Größenauswahl von Caynon genau zwischen XL und L. Wie ist das denn dimensioniert, da beim Torque ES 9.0 nur noch L verfügbar ist müsste ich das ja dann nehmen. Heißt das jetz ich muss immer mit Maximal ausgezogener Sattelstange durch die Gegend fahren wenn ich mal flotter unterwegs sein möchte oder ist das großzügig dimensioniert?

Also ich bin 1,93, 87cm Schrittlänge.

Viele Grüße
Andi


----------



## the.saint (7. Juni 2010)

Nimm L bei der Schrittlänge!

XL wirkt bergab zu staksig, unhandlich.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2010)

Nein - bei dem langen Oberkörper MUSST du XL nehmen beim  ES. Vielleicht ginge noch ein L aus der Trailzone/Dropflow Reihe.


----------



## timtrail (7. Juni 2010)

Naja, die Faustregel ist: Wenn man zwischen 2 Größen ist immer das kleinere nehmen, denn es ist einfacher ein zu kleines Bike anzupassen als ein zu großes!


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2010)

Das ist Quatsch beim alten Torque, das ist eh viel zu kurz. Dann noch ein langer Oberkörper, da brauchste beim L einen 130er Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (7. Juni 2010)

130er Vorbau macht sich doch herrvoragend im Downhill, was habt ihr denn? Ich könnte schwören Gee ist gestern einen 150er gefahren!


----------



## alphatier119 (7. Juni 2010)

Ok,
danke für eure Eindrücke, aber jetz bin ich verwirrt. Also ich muss mich auch noch korrigieren, meine Schrittlänge beträgt 92cm, Oberkörper 69cm. War das mit dem Vorbau Ironisch gemeint oder lässt sich das tatsächlich so regeln???


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2010)

XL - aber hol dir ruhig das L und merke es selber.


----------



## Napoli94 (7. Juni 2010)

kann man bei canyon ne schwinge fürs 2009 torque es bestellen


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> kann man bei canyon ne schwinge fürs 2009 torque es bestellen



tststs natürlich nicht. 
Also ist dir die Schwinge links vor dem Gelenk gebrochen?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (7. Juni 2010)

ich tippe keine garantie weil es nicht zum springen/bikepark da =(

ach ja hat ein Torque FR Rahmen von 09 auch garantie bei sprüngen und harten bikeparkeinsätzen (es wurde ja damit geworben das es überall verwendbar ist beim slopestyle (also das wären ja riesen sprünge und drops da das bike ja dann nur auf bikemountainslopestyles verweendung finden würde (z.b. chatel) bikeparkeinsätzen und touren) laut der garantie in der anleitung verfällt die garantie auch beim dirtbike wenn man springt =D http://media.canyon.com/download/fahrradhandbuecher/Canyon-MTB-D-WEB-R.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Xcessive- (7. Juni 2010)

bekomme ich irgendwo nen torque frx rahmen her?...oder gibts das bloß als komplettbike?


----------



## Napoli94 (7. Juni 2010)

tststs natürlich nicht. Also ist dir die Schwinge links vor dem Gelenk gebrochen? __________________


jup aber eig is des doch n garantie fall bin nie mehr als 1,5 meter drops oder jumps gefahren also bitte des is doch net so übel belastent


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Juni 2010)

@Rockz: Geile Kiste, könnte fast meins sein!


----------



## mas7erchief (7. Juni 2010)

Wie isn das passiert?


----------



## Napoli94 (7. Juni 2010)

mein riss an der schweisnaht????


----------



## Wulscha (7. Juni 2010)

right turn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Nochmal kurz für Alle, die sich einen FOX DHX Air-Dämpfer an`s Torque ES
> schrauben wollen.
> ...




Coole Sache!

Ich möchte Bilder sehen!!! Wieviel hast du für den Dämpfer bezahlt?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> tststs natürlich nicht. Also ist dir die Schwinge links vor dem Gelenk gebrochen? __________________
> 
> 
> jup aber eig is des doch n garantie fall bin nie mehr als 1,5 meter drops oder jumps gefahren also bitte des is doch net so übel belastent



Klar ist das Garantie. Hat wer was anderes behauptet?


----------



## Napoli94 (7. Juni 2010)

ne aber des : tststs natuerlich nicht hatte sich so angehört ne


----------



## Demonhunter (8. Juni 2010)

-Xcessive- schrieb:


> bekomme ich irgendwo nen torque frx rahmen her?...oder gibts das bloß als komplettbike?


 
Is allerdings 09

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1012160


----------



## Napoli94 (8. Juni 2010)

Hier is der Riss hoffe man kann ihn erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (8. Juni 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Hier is der Riss hoffe man kann ihn erkennen



Wie kams denn dazu? Ich denke, dass sofern die Garantieunterlagen vorhanden sind, Canyon den Fall übernimmt...
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Napoli94 (8. Juni 2010)

ja hab grad ne mail bekommen ,bike is erst n jahr alt auf den tag genau, dass die warsch die schwinge austauschen


----------



## timothekid (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich habs zwar schon woanders gepostet aber da es etwas dringend ist
hoffe ich das ich hier eine Antwort bekomme.

Ich hatte vor meine domain u-turn umzubauen auf 180mm coil.
Wie ich gelesen habe einfach oben Federseite aufschrauben Feder raus, 
unten die Schraube lösen und leicht gegen schlagen damit man den Rest 
rausbauen kann.
Bis zum gegen schlagen bin ich gekommen aber ich weiß nicht wie ich
den Rest rausbekommen soll??


----------



## sh0rt (8. Juni 2010)

Zuerst oben abschrauben dann unten die Schraube lösen, nicht ganz rausdrehen und dann vorsichtig unten gegen die Schraube schlagen....bis sich das innenleben mit der Feder löst. So ist es zumindest bei den Rock Shox Gabeln mit Coil die ich kenne.


----------



## sh0rt (8. Juni 2010)

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/rockshox_spring_fitting.aspx
Da ist es super erklärt


----------



## timothekid (8. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ja erst dabei die Fixe 180mm Einheit aus Domain raus zu bauen. 
Und wenn ich da unten gegen schlage komme ich ja nich an das teil ran um
es raus zu ziehen da die Feder ja nicht mit dem Rest verbunden ist wie
bei der u-turn.


----------



## maddin80 (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich brauche eine neue Kette für mein Torque 8.0 2008, kennt da zufällig jemand die Kettenlänge?

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (8. Juni 2010)

selber kürzen!? ist doch nicht schwer schau einfach das wenn die kette vorne im größten und hinten auch im größten ist dass das obere schaltwerksröllchen nicht anstößt


----------



## PioneerPixel (8. Juni 2010)

Ich habe meine Kette hiernach gekürzt http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (8. Juni 2010)

sorry ich hab auch noch mal nachgeschaut aus Bike 1/10:
Vorne aufs größte hinten aufs kleinste dann sollen beiden schaltröllchen direkt über einander stehen


----------



## PioneerPixel (8. Juni 2010)

Das kann man sich wenigstens leichter merken wie die Formeln im Javascript vom Link


----------



## Deleted 118538 (8. Juni 2010)

ja schon obwohl mir iwie die alte variante eingefallen ist


----------



## wildchild (8. Juni 2010)

Ist zwar Off-Topic, aber ich denke, dass es hier wenigstens ein paar Leute lesen werden:
Wer hat denn morgen von halb zehn bis 20 nach zehn Zeit, um unsere Info Lehrerin ein "bissl"(bisschen viel^^) aufzuregen?
 Ihr müsst lediglich den Roboter hier ein bisschen hin und her fahren und am besten überall dagegen fahren^^:
http://212.18.213.238/ger/index.htm
Freue mich schon auf freiwillige
mfg
wildchild

PS: Letztes mal hat sie 4 von uns einfach mal rausgeschmissen, weil sie dachte wir wären die Ursache


----------



## PioneerPixel (8. Juni 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Hier is der Riss hoffe man kann ihn erkennen



Sieht aber ehern nach einem Materialfehler bzw. schlechter Schweißnaht aus als das der Rahmen den Belastungen nicht standhalten hätte können oder ?

Ist der Torque FR Rahmen an dieser stelle überhaupt verstärkt ?


----------



## Napoli94 (8. Juni 2010)

des fr is gleich wies es ja warsch hatte der schweiser das gerät zu lamge an der stelle oder das material wurde zu schnell abgekühlt schweisen is ne schwierige und mit vorsicht zu behandelnde sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (8. Juni 2010)

Servus Torque Freunde,

ich wollte gerade meinen Evolver zerlegen weil ich dachte er hätte den Geist aufgegeben.

Auf den ersten mm beim Einfedern "rubbelt" er nämlich so komisch.

Jetzt habe ich aber die Ursache gefunden:









Irgendwas habe ich da falsch eingebaut und erst jetzt gemerkt! Wieso schleift der Evolver da an der Schwinge?

Hat jemand eine Idee und kann mich aufklären?

Danke!

PS: Die Schraube ist zwar gerade nicht vollständig eingeschraubt, das Problem tritt aber auch bei korrekter Montage auf.

PS: Das Bike war gerade im Einsatz und ist daher ein bisschen schmutzig...


----------



## githriz (8. Juni 2010)

Beim FR ist die Wippe an dieser Stelle leicht angeschrägt. Das ES kommt ja eigentlich mit dem Monarch, da ist das nicht nötig.
Nimm eine Feile und mach dem Evolver Platz.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juni 2010)

Edit: da war einer scneller. 

Ich frag mich nur warum es da zwei verschiedene Wippen gibt...


----------



## Giant XTC (8. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, die Feile liegt schon bereit.

Dämpferservice wird aber dennoch gemacht...


----------



## lukiluk (11. Juni 2010)

Hi,

hätte zwei Fragen die mir Torque Besitzer evtl. beantworten können....

Ich bin 1,90 groß mit, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, 89cm SL. Passt der L Rahmen vom neuen torque da oder ist mir der zu klein?
Kann man evtl einen etwas zu kleinen Rahmen mit einem längeren vorbei ausgleichen oder ist dann die Geo im Ar***?

Hat jemand schon die Marzocchi 66 RCV (Bomber) getestet? Is die wirklich so ein schrott?


----------



## r0ckZ (11. Juni 2010)

bin auch 190 mit etwas längeren beinen -> passt sehr gut.
hab grade n 50er vorbau und ne totem dran und geht noch hoch. 
werde aber spaßenshalber maln 70er probieren


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Möchte mal kurz eine Frage in die Runde werfen:
Beim DHX meines Playzone kann man den Durchschlagschutz nicht manuell verstellen, weil er zu schwergängig ist. Momentan hab ich die blaue Kappe runtergetan und verstell unterwegs halt mit einem Ringschlüssel, bis ich eine passende Einstellung hab. Ist das normal oder bockt da was?? Und soo schwach bin ich auch nicht, das Ding is normal einfach nicht zu drehen, da haben auch schon Helden probiert 
Mit der Einstellung komm ich sowieso nicht weiter, irgendwie passt´s immer irgendwie nicht 
Probieren geht über studieren..
Die Katja


----------



## Rines (11. Juni 2010)

Is normal! steht auch in der Anleitung. Die kappe kanns de auch wieder drauf machen. In der Anleitung steht: das man mit einem "imbus" in die löcher gehn soll und damit drehn soll. Wenns schwergängig ist: Kappe ab, abfetten, und gut hin und her drehen. Das kanns de dir aber sparen! bringt nix.


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (11. Juni 2010)

Danke Rines!
Hab die Anleitung gleich ins Eck geworfen, hätt ma vielleicht doch bissel lesen sollen. Das mit fetten hab ich schon probiert, war für nix, wie Du schon festgestellt hast...
Gruß Katja


----------



## Rines (11. Juni 2010)

Ja hätte ich auch. Hab aber en coil dämpfer da hab ich mal die Cd eingeschmissen um zu gucken wie man sowas einstellt. Da musst ich mehr oder weniger über das ding lesen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (11. Juni 2010)

Weiß jemand ob man diese Clips für die Bremsleitung zu befestigen
bei Canyon kaufen kann?
Oder hat zufällig jemand welche zu viel?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (11. Juni 2010)

anscheinden kann man sie für klenes geld kaufen und teuer verschicken lassen =)


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Juni 2010)

Na er wird vermutlich eher im Canyon Headquarter verbeischneien als die teuer verschicken zu lassen


----------



## Deleted 118538 (11. Juni 2010)

ach so weiß ja nicht wo er wohnt


----------



## ohschda (11. Juni 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> anscheinden kann man sie für klenes geld kaufen und teuer verschicken lassen =)


Glaube es waren pro Clip/Satellit irgendwie 1-2 und dann aber 10 Versand oder so. Musst mal zwei oder drei Seiten zurück, da war das Thema sschonmal


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Juni 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> ach so weiß ja nicht wo er wohnt


Steht unter seinem Avatar-Bild - ist gerade einen Steinwurf von Koblenz weg


----------



## Deleted 118538 (11. Juni 2010)

kenn den ort nicht


----------



## Ronja (11. Juni 2010)

habe heute das gleiche Thema mit canyon durch, ein solcher Clip 2,95, Versand 5,90! Gott sei dank wollen sie wenigstens beide in einem Packet versenden


----------



## timothekid (11. Juni 2010)

3,95 für ein Clip? dann versuch ich das doch lieber mit Kabelbinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (11. Juni 2010)

2,95, aber das ist nicht wirklich besser


----------



## wildchild (12. Juni 2010)

Welches Innenlager brauche ich denn für das 2009er Torque fr in Bezug auf Kettenlinie 56mm oder 50/51mm? M15 oder M12 Achsborung?
mfg
wildchild
PS: Tretlagerbreite ist doch 73mm?


----------



## Napoli94 (12. Juni 2010)

hab mal ne frage: 
hab nen vivid und fahr ihn mit ca. 30 - 35 sag fühlt sich aber iwie hart an is des so bei coil Dämpfern????


----------



## Tomek (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Komme gerade vom Bikefestival in Willingen und habe mich für ein Kauf des FRX 9.0 entschieden!Wo ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ist bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße!Alle Canyon Mitarbeiter und auch Tibor Simai haben mir zu Größe M geraten......
Habe es leider auch nur in M testen können da L nicht mit wahr.
Ich bin 1,87m groß und mein Einsatzbereich liegt zwischen Freeride,DH(hin und wieder mal ein Rennen) und Bikepark!Was meint ihr?Wie groß seid ihr, welche Rahmengröße habt ihr gewählt und seid ihr zufrieden?
Wäre cool wenn ihr mir bei meiner Wahl helfen könntet....
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Deleted 118538 (13. Juni 2010)

tibor kommt halt vom bmx und ist es kleiner gewöhnt ich find es kleiner auch nicht so schlimm ist dann halt nen bisschen agiler als das l  wenn dir das m gepasst hat dann nimms doch außerdem kannst du bei canyon das bike zurückschicken wenns dir nicht taugt


----------



## RaceFace89 (13. Juni 2010)

Rahmen: Canyon Torque FR 9.0
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Solo Air
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
Steuersatz: Ritchey Zero Logic WCS
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo OCT
Bash: E-13
Umwerfer: Shimano XT E-Type
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 SC
Schaltgriffe: Sram X.9 Trigger
Kassette: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR
Bremsgriffe : Avid Elixir CR
Griffe: ODI
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller WC
Vorbau Truvativ AKA
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC
Sattelstütze: Crank Brothers Joplin
Sattelklemme: Canyon
LRS: Hope Pro II auf DT-Swiss EX500
Reifen: Muddy Mary 2.35 FR
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 647

Gewicht: 15,95kg



so,nach langer zeit nun auch fertig (fast -.-)

Problem: hab alle distanzringe beim innenlager draußen,trotzdem passt die kefü nicht mehr zwischen,wenn sie dran ist und ich die kurbel montier dreht diese sich mehr als schwerfällig,ohne aber einwandfrei...
kefü sollte wieder eine shiftguide werden,weil ich die vorher auch dran hatte,aber auf einmal funktioniert das nicht mehr,woran kann das liegen?!
weiß jemand rat und kann mit helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiss79 (13. Juni 2010)

Tomek schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Komme gerade vom Bikefestival in Willingen und habe mich für ein Kauf des FRX 9.0 entschieden!Wo ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ist bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße!Alle Canyon Mitarbeiter und auch Tibor Simai haben mir zu Größe M geraten......
> Habe es leider auch nur in M testen können da L nicht mit wahr.
> Ich bin 1,87m groß und mein Einsatzbereich liegt zwischen Freeride,DH(hin und wieder mal ein Rennen) und Bikepark!Was meint ihr?Wie groß seid ihr, welche Rahmengröße habt ihr gewählt und seid ihr zufrieden?
> ...



Ich hab gerade frisch ein Torque Playzone in M in meinem Stall . Ich bin 185 cm und es passt für mich perfekt. Beim ersten Aufsitzen dachte ich "huch ist ja recht kurz". Aber ich komme von einem älteren Cyclecraft, dessen Geometrie eher ein langes Oberrohr hatte. die Geo des Canyon fühlt sich viel besser an und nach den ersten drei Ausfahrten muss ich sagen, genau richtig die Rahmengröße. ich bevorzuge aber auch etwas kleinere Rahmengrößen. 

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juni 2010)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> ...
> Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo OCT
> ...
> Problem: hab alle distanzringe beim innenlager draußen,trotzdem passt die kefü nicht mehr zwischen,wenn sie dran ist und ich die kurbel montier dreht diese sich mehr als schwerfällig,ohne aber einwandfrei...
> ...



Ich hab mal was gelesen dass sich beim Howitzer Lager beim Einbau ohne Spacer die Lager in den Schalen nach aussen drücken. K.A. - nur so als Vermutung.


----------



## steveo282 (13. Juni 2010)

Tomek schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Komme gerade vom Bikefestival in Willingen und habe mich für ein Kauf des FRX 9.0 entschieden!Wo ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ist bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße!Alle Canyon Mitarbeiter und auch Tibor Simai haben mir zu Größe M geraten......
> Habe es leider auch nur in M testen können da L nicht mit wahr.
> Ich bin 1,87m groß und mein Einsatzbereich liegt zwischen Freeride,DH(hin und wieder mal ein Rennen) und Bikepark!Was meint ihr?Wie groß seid ihr, welche Rahmengröße habt ihr gewählt und seid ihr zufrieden?
> ...


du kannst ja auch mal zum vergleich die tabelle von rose's beefcake ansehen, ähnliche geometrie:


----------



## Bartoy (13. Juni 2010)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> Rahmen: Canyon Torque FR 9.0
> Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Solo Air
> Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
> Steuersatz: Ritchey Zero Logic WCS
> ...



Das hat sich aber gelohnt. Geiles Gerät!!!


----------



## Teddy120 (13. Juni 2010)

mhm weiß von ech vill jemand was für n tretlager das torque hat??
83mm kann das sein?


----------



## ohschda (13. Juni 2010)

Teddy120 schrieb:


> mhm weiß von ech vill jemand was für n tretlager das torque hat??
> 83mm kann das sein?


73mm sind es glaub ich, zumindest beim 2010er ES


----------



## Deleted 118538 (13. Juni 2010)

83 gäbs nicht so viele kurbeln also standard 73mm (83 ist dh)


----------



## Wulscha (14. Juni 2010)

Hier ein Bild vom Hinterrad Muddy Mary 2.5, faltbar
Rahmen: Torque ES 9 Größe M, 2010

_Ist der Abstand normal?  Ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 2 Monaten so und  habe (noch) keine Probleme damit. Nur kommt mir der Abstand wirklich  sehr eng vor und ich befürchte, dass ich bald mal am Rahmen schleifen  werde. Ist das bei allen so?
_


----------



## leeresblatt (14. Juni 2010)

offiziel sind die Torque Rahmen nur bis 2.4 konstruiert, aber wenns geht, dann ist doch ok, dicker wird der Reifen sicher nicht


----------



## Wulscha (14. Juni 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> offiziel sind die Torque Rahmen nur bis 2.4 konstruiert, aber wenns geht, dann ist doch ok, dicker wird der Reifen sicher nicht




Alles klar! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (14. Juni 2010)

Wulscha schrieb:


> Alles klar! Danke


Hatte das auch, fahre jetzt 2,35 hinten und die 2,5 vorne. Auch wenn es sich komisch anhört


----------



## timothekid (14. Juni 2010)

warum sollte es sich komisch anhören?


----------



## TobyJoeH (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Bin 1,84 cm groß und wiege 86 kg... 
Will mir das Playzone bestellen und Canyon empfiehlt nen M-Rahmen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen ob des passt, oder eher doch die Wahl auf nen
L-Rahmen fallen soll...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (14. Juni 2010)

M!!!!


----------



## Wulscha (14. Juni 2010)

Ich bin 1,72 m und bike mit einem M-Rahmen (Torque ES9)
Bin mit der Größe absolut zufrieden, denn ich fahre auch längere Touren.
Aber das mit den Größen ist so eine Sache! Falls du nur im Bike-Park abhängst, (wovon ich ausgehe) ist Größe M in Ordnung!


----------



## TobyJoeH (14. Juni 2010)

Hey Wulscha aber zwischen 1,72 und 1,83 sind halt doch nochmal 11 cm Unterschied...

Glaubst du nicht dass da der L Rahmen passender wäre?

Schrittlänge: 85 cm


----------



## Wulscha (14. Juni 2010)

Da hast du Recht!
Bei mir kommt beim PPS auf der Canyon Homepage raus, dass ich einen S-Rahmen benötige! Ich würde mir nie einen S-Rahmen kaufen! Habe jetzt schon das zweite Bike bei Canyon für mich bestellt in Größe M.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das PPS keine Hilfe. Für meine Frau (sie ist 2 cm kleiner als ich) habe ich auch ein S-Rahmen bestellt und der war auch zu klein. 
Wenn du auf mich hörst, dann bestelle einen L-Rahmen! Ich finde es schaut blöd aus, auf einem zu kleinem Bike zu sitzen.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (14. Juni 2010)

ich bin 184 hab ne schrittlänge von 85cm und komme mit dem m locker aus (2009) da das 2010 anscheinden noch nen tick länger ist dürftes du gar keine probleme haben (tibor fährt auch m bei 185cm) wenn du mehr freeridelastigere touren bikepark fährst wofür das bike ja ist passt m besser! wenn du was anderes mit dem bike machen willst solltest du dich eh nach nem anderen bike umsehen!


----------



## ohschda (14. Juni 2010)

TobyJoeH schrieb:


> Hey Wulscha aber zwischen 1,72 und 1,83 sind halt doch nochmal 11 cm Unterschied...
> 
> Glaubst du nicht dass da der L Rahmen passender wäre?
> 
> Schrittlänge: 85 cm



Bin 180cm groß, Schrittlänge 84cm und wiege mit voller Blase sowohl im Körper als auch im Rucksack ca. 82kg. Hab ein ES2010 in Gr. M und ein Playzone in Gr. M. Beide passen super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (14. Juni 2010)

Torque 2010 fällt mMn ähnlich aus wie das 2009er Modell, Radstand ist nen Tick länger bei 180er Gabeln (is ja klar) das Oberrohr ist jedoch nen tick kürzer.
Ich bin das Torque 2008 in M probegefahren (bin 174cm groß) hat sich genau richtig angefühlt, und daher auch M beim Playzone bestellt, obwohl mir das PPS Rahmengröße S empfielt.
Ich würd mal ein Vergleichsmodell probesitzen.


----------



## TobyJoeH (14. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Antwort ohschda!! 

Oh mann ich weiß auch nicht was ich nehmen soll... Damn... 
N Freund sagt dass Rahmengröße L passender ist zwecksm Radstand und deswegen mehr Sicherheit bei schnelleren Abfahrten im Gelände... Und da i noch mehr oder weniger völlig unbewandert auf dem Gebiet bin (bisher hatte ich nur n Bulls Hardtail für 600 Euronen) kenn ich mich jetz dann gar nicht mehr aus... :-(

Sorry für meine Laienhaftigkeit aber bin no ein absoluter Rookie in dem Gebiet...

Wie bist denn mitm Playzone zufrieden? Taugt die Gabel was?


----------



## TobyJoeH (14. Juni 2010)

Alles klar...

Danke für die Resonanz...

Bestellung ist auf M abgeändert... 

Vllt. trifft man sich mal in irgend nem Bikepark 

Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## ohschda (14. Juni 2010)

TobyJoeH schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort ohschda!!
> 
> Oh mann ich weiß auch nicht was ich nehmen soll... Damn...
> N Freund sagt dass Rahmengröße L passender ist zwecksm Radstand und deswegen mehr Sicherheit bei schnelleren Abfahrten im Gelände... Und da i noch mehr oder weniger völlig unbewandert auf dem Gebiet bin (bisher hatte ich nur n Bulls Hardtail für 600 Euronen) kenn ich mich jetz dann gar nicht mehr aus... :-(
> ...


Die Gabel hab ich gleich auf den ES Rahmen gemacht und die Fox Talas auf den neuen Playzone Rahmen. Im ES taugt sie sehr wohl. Bin zwar erst zweimal gefahren und musste jetzt geschäftlich für eine weile ins Ausland, aber ich denke die ist voll okay. Dämpfung bei kurzen SChlägen ist schon spürbar "anders" als bei einer Fox, aber für den Bikeparrk wofür ich sie brauchen möchte denk ich gut. Hier mal ein schlechtes Bild, Hammerschmidt und X.0 Umwerfer sowie X.9 Trigger kommen aber noch ans "Playzone/Dropzone/Alpinist-Mix"


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Juni 2010)

Hatte ein paar Seiten zurück davon geschrieben, dass mein Torque knackt.

Mit dem Endoskop konnte ich die Stelle dann lokalisieren, es war der Steuerrohrbereich. Steuersatz aufgebaut, neu gefettet etc. Hatte nichts gebracht.
Lager, Dämpfer überprüft, änderte immer noch nichts.

Dann habe ich nochmal die Gabel ausgebaut und WD40 ans innere des Steuerrohrs gesprüht.

*Das Knacken ist weg!*

Was das WD40 bezweckt hat und weshalb es dadurch plötzlich nicht mehr knackt, kann ich mir nicht erklären. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, dass dort wo die Rohre in das Steuerrohr verschweißt sind der Rahmen "arbeitet".


----------



## ohschda (14. Juni 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hatte ein paar Seiten zurück davon geschrieben, dass mein Torque knackt.
> 
> Mit dem Endoskop konnte ich die Stelle dann lokalisieren, es war der Steuerrohrbereich. Steuersatz aufgebaut, neu gefettet etc. Hatte nichts gebracht.
> Lager, Dämpfer überprüft, änderte immer noch nichts.
> ...


Ist es gesund wenn WD40 in Lager kommt? Hatte ich da nicht mal was gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (14. Juni 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Ist es gesund wenn WD40 in Lager kommt? Hatte ich da nicht mal was gehört?



Das WD40 ist doch nicht in den Lagern!

Steuer*rohr*! _Nicht Steuersatz_!


----------



## ohschda (14. Juni 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Das WD40 ist doch nicht in den Lagern!
> 
> Steuer*rohr*! _Nicht Steuersatz_!



Wenn man das ins Steuerrohr reinsprüht, sammelt sich das dann nicht unten am unteren Lager der Federgabelaufnahme? Ist ja egal. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das der Rahmen so sehr arbeitet, dass ein Knacken dadurch entsteht. Lass mich aber gerne korrigieren.


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Juni 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Wenn man das ins Steuerrohr reinsprüht, sammelt sich das dann nicht unten am unteren Lager der Federgabelaufnahme? Ist ja egal. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das der Rahmen so sehr arbeitet, dass ein Knacken dadurch entsteht. Lass mich aber gerne korrigieren.



Selbst wenn, dass Lager ist abgedichtet.

Normalerweise sollte der Rahmen nicht so stark arbeiten, dass er knackt.
Daher verstehe ich auch nicht, was das Geräusch auslöste bevor WD40 aufgetragen wurde.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (14. Juni 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, dass Lager ist abgedichtet.



aber nicht gegen Kriechöl sondern gegen Wasser und Schmutz(ich weiß kriechschmutz ist böse )


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Juni 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> aber nicht gegen Kriechöl sondern gegen Wasser und Schmutz(ich weiß kriechschmutz ist böse )



Ich habe es an die innere Wand des Steuerrohrs gesprüht.
Das wird nicht in Massen dort runterlaufen, in das Lager kriechen und es zerstören .

Ist doch nur ein kleines Lager .


----------



## flyingflow96 (15. Juni 2010)

hi leute,
ich hab mal ne frage an euch: ich will mir das canyon torque fr9.0 kaufen. das model ist aber von 2007. nun wollte ich fragen ob es auch schon den sag-monitor hat? bringt es den überhaupt? 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Juni 2010)

hat es nicht, braucht man nicht. kannst schon mit nem zollstock umgehen, oder?


----------



## kNiRpS (15. Juni 2010)

dsas hat noch keinen sag-monitor, aber ich würde mal behaupten, dass dieser zu vernachlässigen ist.


----------



## ohschda (15. Juni 2010)

flyingflow96 schrieb:


> hi leute,
> ich hab mal ne frage an euch: ich will mir das canyon torque fr9.0 kaufen. das model ist aber von 2007. nun wollte ich fragen ob es auch schon den sag-monitor hat? bringt es den überhaupt?
> Vielen Dank


Sag sieht man mit dem Auge am Dämpfer. Selbst ein Zollstock finde ich schon fast übertrieben. Dann kann man halt nicht sagen man hat !!38%!! SAG. Dann hat man halt 35 oder 40% je nach Augenmaß. Reicht auch. Wenn ich meinen SAG Monitor am Playzone abschrauben könnte, würde ich ihn dir gerne teuer verkaufen. Geht aber nicht.

Mfg

Der mit dem Auge SAG-Checker


----------



## whigger (15. Juni 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Sag sieht man mit dem Auge am Dämpfer. Selbst ein Zollstock finde ich schon fast übertrieben. Dann kann man halt nicht sagen man hat !!38%!! SAG. Dann hat man halt 35 oder 40% je nach Augenmaß. Reicht auch. Wenn ich meinen SAG Monitor am Playzone abschrauben könnte, würde ich ihn dir gerne teuer verkaufen. Geht aber nicht.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Der mit dem Auge SAG-Checker



SAG mal, hast Du nix zu schaffen oder nen Araber zum rumschicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (15. Juni 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> SAG mal, hast Du nix zu schaffen oder nen Araber zum rumschicken?


Haben heute schon um 2 Uhr Feierabend gemacht, haben ja auch um halb neun schon angefangen. Denk aber das ist okay bei 62°C in der Sonne. Brauchst es trotzdem nicht meinem Chef zu erzählen!

Aber der Wortwitz mit : SAG mal war klasse. Da freu ich mich doch, wenn jemand so einfallsreich ist.

Mfg

Der Schwitzende


----------



## flyingflow96 (15. Juni 2010)

ok: also ist das ding net so wichtig.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Orangesnsaft (15. Juni 2010)

Ist ein schönes Detail, mehr nicht.


----------



## maddin80 (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe ein kleines Problem, habe mir für mein Torque eine neue Kette besorgt und montiert. Die neue Kette rutscht immer durch hinten an der Kassette sowie ich richtig rein trete. Mit der alten Kette gibt es da keine Probleme. Weiß zufällig jemand einen Grund dafür?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## chaz (15. Juni 2010)

Kassette verschlissen?!


----------



## kNiRpS (15. Juni 2010)

oder vielleicht kette zu lang?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Kassette verschlissen?!


Nahezu sicher sogar. Wegen der Länge sollte die nicht durchrutschen.

@ maddin80: Wie alt bzw. wieviele Km?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Juni 2010)

dito. hab ich vor einiger Zeit auch mal gehabt. Musste Kassette tauschen und beim nächsten mal lieber früher die Kette wechseln dann hält die Kassette länger.


----------



## maddin80 (16. Juni 2010)

Morgen und danke für die Antworten! Habe mir die Kassette angeguckt, die sieht eigentlich noch gut aus (meiner Meinung nach). Werde einfach mal einen neue Kassette besorgen und es versuchen.

Danke nochmal Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juni 2010)

Falls die Kassette tatsächlich noch in Ordnung ist: hast du auch eine 9-fach Kette gekauft? (nein, ich halte dich nicht für blöd, sowas passiert...)


----------



## RaceFace89 (16. Juni 2010)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> Problem: hab alle distanzringe beim innenlager draußen,trotzdem passt die kefü nicht mehr zwischen,wenn sie dran ist und ich die kurbel montier,dreht diese sich mehr als schwerfällig,ohne aber einwandfrei...
> kefü sollte wieder eine shiftguide werden,weil ich die vorher auch dran hatte,aber auf einmal funktioniert das nicht mehr,woran kann das liegen?!
> weiß jemand rat und kann mit helfen



danke für diese starke beteiligung  

also vorher holzfeller oct und race face atlas fr gehabt,hat ohne probleme funktioniert,jetzt,bei der stylo oct passt es nicht mehr...warum

kefü-ausweichmöglichkeiten,bei denen es funktionieren könnte?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juni 2010)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> kefü-ausweichmöglichkeiten,bei denen es funktionieren könnte?


Ne gescheite Kurbel (=! Truvativ/RaceFace) kaufen


----------



## Xplosion51 (16. Juni 2010)

servus,

an meinem playzone steht der besagte SAG-Monitor ohne belastet zu sein auf 100%.

Da ich gelesen habe,das man den maximal genutzen Federweg ablesen kann,könnte es damit zusammen hängen.. 
Aber kann man den wieder zurück stellen (nullen)

Auf der Canyon Website ist der Sagmonitor auf 0% im Stand.


----------



## leeresblatt (16. Juni 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Aber kann man den wieder zurück stellen (nullen)



das kann man tatsächlich, einfach das schwarze Rad zurückdrehen


----------



## 360D (16. Juni 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> an meinem playzone steht der besagte SAG-Monitor ohne belastet zu sein auf 100%.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mich auch erst gewundert aber das ist normal . Er zeigt immer den maximal genutzten Federweg an und bleibt dann beim ausfedern an dieser Stelle stehen. Du kannst ihn im Uhrzeigersinn zurückdrehen wenn du von vorne draufschaust. Wenn du dann mal leicht einfederst siehst du das er dann an dieser Stelle stehen bleibt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte es verständlich erklären und dir helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whigger (17. Juni 2010)

Das ist ein Schleppzeiger und beilbt, wie der gute alte O-Ring, an der Stelle stehen, die zuletzt erreicht wurde. Wenn er auf 100% steht, dann hast Du mal einen Durchschlag kassiert und Du benötigst ein paar PSI mehr Druck auf dem Dämpfer. Bei gesunder Fahrweise sollte er so max. um die 95% zeigen....


----------



## chaz (17. Juni 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Das ist ein Schleppzeiger und beilbt, wie der gute alte O-Ring, an der Stelle stehen, die zuletzt erreicht wurde. Wenn er auf 100% steht, dann hast Du mal einen Durchschlag kassiert und Du benötigst ein paar PSI mehr Druck auf dem Dämpfer. Bei gesunder Fahrweise sollte er so max. um die *99,9999999% *zeigen....


----------



## whigger (17. Juni 2010)

chaz schrieb:


>



Hehe, so kann man es auch sagen


----------



## Orangesnsaft (17. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man die Scheibenbremsen beim Trailflow gut einstellen kann?
Ich hab Probleme bei der vorderen, die hintere läuft perfekt.
Vorne schleift ein Block an der Scheibe.
Ich hab schon so ne Einstell Methode gemacht, hat aber nicht gereicht, und wenn ich Kurven fahr dann schleifts nochmehr.

Oder muss ich die einfach einfahren?

mfg


----------



## whigger (17. Juni 2010)

Schrauben am Bremssattel lösen, dann am Bremsgriff ein paar mal pumpen und beim letzten Mal feste gedrückt halten. Dann die Schrauben wieder vorsichtig anziehen. Fertig


----------



## Orangesnsaft (17. Juni 2010)

Jo das hab ich schon gemacht, hab einwenig aufgeschraubt, gummi an Bremshebel und wieder zugeschraubt.
Hat sich aber nur ein bisschen verbessert.
Es schleift auch nicht überall gleichstark kann auch sein das die Scheibe verbogen ist... ?
Am meisten ärgert es mich das es in mancher Kurvenlage etwas mehr schleift.


----------



## sh0rt (17. Juni 2010)

Bremssattel mal neu eingestellt? Damit er mittig über der Scheibe sitzt?
Das eine 200er Scheibe in der Kurvenlage etwas klingelt ist fast normal.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (17. Juni 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Bremssattel mal neu eingestellt? Damit er mittig über der Scheibe sitzt?
> Das eine 200er Scheibe in der Kurvenlage etwas klingelt ist fast normal.



Jop. Vielleicht verschwindet es irgendwann wenn die richtig eingefahren ist. 
Ok, dann bin ich mal beruhigt^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Juni 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Schrauben am Bremssattel lösen, dann am Bremsgriff ein paar mal pumpen und beim letzten Mal feste gedrückt halten. Dann die Schrauben wieder vorsichtig anziehen. Fertig


Ich habe noch keine Bremse erlebt, bei der das 100%ig funktioniert hat, auch bzw. erstrecht die komischen Avids nicht...




Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Jop. Vielleicht verschwindet es irgendwann wenn die richtig eingefahren ist.


Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Am Trailflow ist ja ne Avid dran, die sind mit diesen komischen Teller-U-Scheiben ekelhaft einzustellen... bist du sicher, dass die Sättel sauber gerade stehen?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Bremse erlebt, bei der das 100%ig funktioniert hat, auch bzw. erstrecht die komischen Avids nicht...



Zustimmung, keine Ahnung wer diesen Mist immer wieder in Umlauf bringt. Die einzig zuverlässige Methode Bremsen schleiffrei einzustellen ist ein geübtes feines Auge und Geschick im Umgang mit Bremssattel und Imbusschlüssel. Alles andere ist Glückssache. Steinigt mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (17. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Bremse erlebt, bei der das 100%ig funktioniert hat, auch bzw. erstrecht die komischen Avids nicht...
> 
> 
> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Am Trailflow ist ja ne Avid dran, die sind mit diesen komischen Teller-U-Scheiben ekelhaft einzustellen... bist du sicher, dass die Sättel sauber gerade stehen?



Jap, ich hab auch solangsam eher das gefühl das die Scheibe der übeltäter ist.
Aber die Bremssättel sind einfach noch zunah an der Scheibe und ich bekomm die einfach nicht weiter auseinander.

Seit ich ein Canyon Bike hab, gibts nur Probleme. -.-


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Jap, ich hab auch solangsam eher das gefühl das die Scheibe der übeltäter ist.


Das solle man ja eindeutig durch Draufschauen beim Drehen sehen können...?




Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Aber die Bremssättel sind einfach noch zunah an der Scheibe und ich bekomm die einfach nicht weiter auseinander


Erste Möglichkeit: Kolben zurückdrücken. Ist das nicht möglich, ist evtl. zu viel Bremsflüssigkeit im System.


----------



## sh0rt (18. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Erste Möglichkeit: Kolben zurückdrücken.



Rad raus und den Abstandshalter den es zur Bremse gab reinprummeln, danach das Rad wieder rein und checken...


----------



## sh0rt (18. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Seit ich ein Canyon Bike hab, gibts nur Probleme. -.-





Sag doch lieber: Seit ich ein neues Rad habe, gibts nur Probleme.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (18. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Seit ich ein Canyon Bike hab, gibts nur Probleme. -.-



Kann ich bestätigen . Die Jungs hams mim 2010er Torque dieses Jahr ziemlich drauf... not


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juni 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Rad raus und den Abstandshalter den es zur Bremse gab reinprummeln, danach das Rad wieder rein und checken...


Ich machs immer mit einem breiten Schlitzschrauber, aber ich sags mal so: dafür sollte man kein Grobmotoriker sein 




der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen . Die Jungs hams mim 2010er Torque dieses Jahr ziemlich drauf... not


Man darf einfach nur nicht mit falschen Erwartungen an die Sache rangehen, dann wird man nicht so leicht enttäuscht


----------



## Orangesnsaft (18. Juni 2010)

Jo danke Jungs. 
Seit echt hilfreich hier. 
Hab mich so aufs BIke gefreut und dann sowas.
Musste ja erst mal die Schaltung zurückschicken... und Morgen is ein Opening im Bikepark...

mfg


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juni 2010)

Na brems dich doch erstmal durch den Bikepark. 
Wenn da dann die Bremse auf Block geht und heiss wird, ist wirklich zuviel DOT drin. Wenn nicht, schleift sie sich schon frei.......

Ein bischen selber was machen sollte man halt schon können, und bei Avid braucht man ausserdem immer etwas Geduld. 
Grundsätzlich eher selber machen oder zum Biekshop gehen bevor man zu C. einschickt; just my 2cts. 
Erst bei wirklichen Defekten einschicken, und wenn möglich nur gegen Ersatzteillieferung VORAB (ja das geht, wenn man hartnäckig ist).

Expect the least and get the most.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (18. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na brems dich doch erstmal durch den Bikepark.
> Wenn da dann die Bremse auf Block geht und heiss wird, ist wirklich zuviel DOT drin. Wenn nicht, schleift sie sich schon frei.......
> 
> Ein bischen selber was machen sollte man halt schon können, und bei Avid braucht man ausserdem immer etwas Geduld.
> ...




Jop.
Schaltwerk is ja noch nicht zurück.
Die Bremse ist ja nicht so schlimm das ich nicht fahren könnte, nervt halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juni 2010)

Kauf dir eins und fahr - Schaltwerke braucht man eh alle zwei drei Einsätze ein neues, die brechen so schnell ab oder verbiegen...wegen den 30 Euro tät ich doch keinen Bikepark versäumen.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (18. Juni 2010)

und ne kettenführung! es passen NC-17 Stinger und Shaman Enduro Commander beide als BB-Mount (ISCG funzt bei keiner außer du fährst ne einfachkurbel!)


----------



## harke (18. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kauf dir eins und fahr - Schaltwerke braucht man eh alle zwei drei Einsätze ein neues, die brechen so schnell ab oder verbiegen...wegen den 30 Euro tät ich doch keinen Bikepark versäumen.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (18. Juni 2010)

Ne ich Spar mir lieber die 30 Euro und geh 3 mal in Bikepark^^


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Ne ich Spar mir lieber die 30 Euro und geh 3 mal in Bikepark^^



10 Euro 1 Tag ? Wo geht DAS denn? 
Ich rechne 20 Euro Sprit, 20 Euro Ticket, 10 Euro Essen/Trinken und 30 Euro Schaltwerk (+ Schaltauge, Reifen, Schläuche etc.)   ...


----------



## ohschda (18. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 10 Euro 1 Tag ? Wo geht DAS denn?
> Ich rechne 20 Euro Sprit, 20 Euro Ticket, 10 Euro Essen/Trinken und 30 Euro Schaltwerk (+ Schaltauge, Reifen, Schläuche etc.)   ...


Bist ein krasser Typ. Ich kann zwar eh nix, aber 3 Schaltwerke im Jahr find ich einen etwas erhöhten Verschleiß. Oder du fällst überdurchschnittlich oft und immer auf die rechte Seite.

Oder ich fahr echt wie ein Mädchen, verdammt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juni 2010)

Komm schon, diese Shadow Dinger verbiegen so schnell, da reicht ein Stöckchen. 
Steine natürlich auch, z.B. Eckerlochstieg. Ich dachte das Saint ist stabiler, aber leider nur in der Hinsicht, dass man es nicht wieder geradebiegen kann...ich glaub ich bau auf SRAM um, wenn das so weiter geht.

Zugegeben: weniger in Bikeparks, als auf Touren.

Was nichts daran ändert, dass man 30 Euro insgesamt im Schnitt pro 1-3 Einsatztage locker verschleisst - wie gesagt, Reifen, Bremsbeläge und was nicht alles. Irgendwas ist immer.


----------



## Xplosion51 (18. Juni 2010)

360D schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch erst gewundert aber das ist normal . Er zeigt immer den maximal genutzten Federweg an und bleibt dann beim ausfedern an dieser Stelle stehen. Du kannst ihn im Uhrzeigersinn zurückdrehen wenn du von vorne draufschaust. Wenn du dann mal leicht einfederst siehst du das er dann an dieser Stelle stehen bleibt.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnte es verständlich erklären und dir helfen.



Ich hab immer noch meine Probleme mit dem Sagmonitor...
Ohne Belastung steht er momentan bei ca 90%.Wenn ich draufsteh geht der Wert in Richtung der 40,30,20 Werte. Aber: sind das dann auch 40% Sag oder mehr denn der Abstand von 90 auf 40 ist größer als von 0 auf 40 .. *confused*  Eigentlich sollte man doch auch während man auf dem Bike steht den Wert ablesen können..

1. wie soll ich das zurückdrehen mit hexkey ? Ist das so richtig ?


----------



## Orangesnsaft (18. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 10 Euro 1 Tag ? Wo geht DAS denn?
> Ich rechne 20 Euro Sprit, 20 Euro Ticket, 10 Euro Essen/Trinken und 30 Euro Schaltwerk (+ Schaltauge, Reifen, Schläuche etc.)   ...



Das war nur der Eintritts Preis.^^
Auch nur die 5 Punkte Karte.
Schauste mal Albstadt.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juni 2010)

Ah Albstadt... neid !  
Hab mir die Seite schon angeschaut gehabt, aber wann komm ich schon mal da hin. 
Da war ich als Kind immer Skifahren mit der Schule, aber das ist laaaaaaaange her (bzw. das war in Albstadt-Ebingen Sonnenbühl, nicht Tailfingen Trochtelfingen).

Leider ist Braunlage mit der 10 Punkte Karte bei 26 Euro und 200km weit weg.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juni 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch meine Probleme mit dem Sagmonitor...
> Ohne Belastung steht er momentan bei ca 90%.Wenn ich draufsteh geht der Wert in Richtung der 40,30,20 Werte. Aber: sind das dann auch 40% Sag oder mehr denn der Abstand von 90 auf 40 ist größer als von 0 auf 40 .. *confused*  Eigentlich sollte man doch auch während man auf dem Bike steht den Wert ablesen können..
> 
> 1. wie soll ich das zurückdrehen mit hexkey ? Ist das so richtig ?


Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schwer sein kann. 

Also, der Reihe nach: 

1. ohne auf dem Rad zu sitzen mit der Hand (nicht mit Werkzeug) den Sagmonitor auf 0 drehen.
2. Draufsetzen auf's Rad. 
3. Wieder runter. 
4. Sag ablesen.




Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man doch auch während man auf dem Bike steht den Wert ablesen können.


Nein, geht nicht.


----------



## rockthetrails (18. Juni 2010)

wär mal n versuch wert den " Sag-ablesen-flip" in der flugphase auszubprobiern 
muss ich morgen direkt mal versuchen


----------



## benchmark (18. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]YouTube- Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps[/nomedia]

Funktioniert offensichtlich...


----------



## Xplosion51 (18. Juni 2010)

360D schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch erst gewundert aber das ist normal . Er zeigt immer den maximal genutzten Federweg an und bleibt dann beim ausfedern an dieser Stelle stehen. Du kannst ihn im Uhrzeigersinn zurückdrehen wenn du von vorne draufschaust. Wenn du dann mal leicht einfederst siehst du das er dann an dieser Stelle stehen bleibt.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnte es verständlich erklären und dir helfen.





FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schwer sein kann.
> 
> Also, der Reihe nach:
> 
> ...



geht das zurückdrehen nur bei mir so schwer ?


----------



## martin! (19. Juni 2010)

da ist eine plastikkappe reingeschraubt. dahinter ist die scheibe vom sagmonitor mit einem sicherungsring festgeklipst.
wenn du die kappe etwas lockerst geht es leichter. aber vorsicht, die sitzt eh schon nicht besonders fest. nicht das die dir rausrumpelt..


----------



## Orangesnsaft (19. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ah Albstadt... neid !
> Hab mir die Seite schon angeschaut gehabt, aber wann komm ich schon mal da hin.
> Da war ich als Kind immer Skifahren mit der Schule, aber das ist laaaaaaaange her (bzw. das war in Albstadt-Ebingen Sonnenbühl, nicht Tailfingen Trochtelfingen).
> 
> Leider ist Braunlage mit der 10 Punkte Karte bei 26 Euro und 200km weit weg.



Ok. Ich geh auch im Winter dort in Funpark 
Echt heimelich dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (19. Juni 2010)

So leute hier wurde doch mal das Thema angesprochen das sich das
Hinterrad nach ner Zeit beim Torque löst.
Da wurde geraten am Rahmen diese Vorstehenden u dinger die das Rad halten sollen
abzuschleifen?
Aber ich frage mich nun warum sich deswegen das Rad löst?


----------



## 13bb (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Mir ist jetzt zum wiederholten Male bei meinem Torque FR (2009) der Schaltzug vom Schaltwerk gerissen - immer genau an der Klemmung. Die Klemmung habe ich gemäß der Anleitung angezogen.

Hatte schon mal jemand ähnliche Probleme und evtl. eine Lösung?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Juni 2010)

hab auch schon den 4. lösung habsch keine. der letzte billige hat eine woche gehalten.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2010)

timothekid schrieb:


> So leute hier wurde doch mal das Thema angesprochen das sich das
> Hinterrad nach ner Zeit beim Torque löst.
> Da wurde geraten am Rahmen diese Vorstehenden u dinger die das Rad halten sollen
> abzuschleifen?
> Aber ich frage mich nun warum sich deswegen das Rad löst?



Weil die Nuppis nur für bestimmte Naben passen aber für die idR verbauten nicht, und wenn die Nabe da aufliegt und die sich dann plattdrücken nach ner Weile das Rad halt locker ist. 
Also, wenn du keine DTSwiss Naben hast, abfeilen.


----------



## whigger (21. Juni 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> geht das zurückdrehen nur bei mir so schwer  ?



Nein, es geht schon recht schwer... Kannst die Innensechskant ein klein wenig auf drehen, dann geht es leichter. Mach aber nicht zu weit auf, sonst geht es zu leicht und dann verstellt es siche rsicher während der Fahrt.


----------



## mathis2 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen
habe mir ein gebrauchtes Canyon Torque FR von 08 gekauft.
jetzt hätt ich ma folgende Frage auf dem einen Schwingenteil steht ja 160mm(für 160mm Hinterbau-Federweg)könnte man jetzt hingehn und so ein Schwingenteil von 09 wo ja 170mm draufsteht oder eins von 2010 wo sogar 180mm draufsteht einbaun?
und wenn ja ändert das überhaupt den Federweg oder ist das nur ne Typenbezeichnung??
grüsse Philipp


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juni 2010)

Also meins ist aus 08 und es steht 160mm drauf aber es sind angeblich 173mm (da der Dämpfer 70mm Hub hat), aber nachgemessen hab ichs nie (ausser den Hub).


----------



## Jogi (21. Juni 2010)

... und die von 2010 passen nicht ans 08er, da komplette Neukonstruktion


----------



## mathis2 (21. Juni 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> ... und die von 2010 passen nicht ans 08er, da komplette Neukonstruktion



na ich bin Feinwerkmechaniker und hätte die möglichkeit  fräsarbeiten selber vorzunehmen .meinst das geht?
liegt den die grösse des Federwegs nur an diesem Schwingenteil?
oder ist ist der gesamte Hinterbau anderst konstruiert?

grüsse Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juni 2010)

Das ist alles ganz anders. 
Und wegen 7mm den Aufwand -wo doch das Rad dann eh ans Sitzrohr schlägt?


----------



## Jogi (22. Juni 2010)

... und wenn dir 160...173 mm nicht ausreichen, dann solltest du an deiner Fahrtechnik feilen, nicht am Hinterbau.
Und fürs ganz grobe Geläuf ist's dann eh das falsche Bike.


----------



## Flitschbirne (22. Juni 2010)

Hat eigentlich schon wer darüber nachgedacht sich an sein Torque (in meinem Fall ES 9.0 von 2009) im Jahre 2011 eine schicke neue Fox 180er Gabel zu basteln? Würde das am ES 9.0 von der Geometrie her passen?


----------



## whigger (22. Juni 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon wer darüber nachgedacht sich an sein Torque (in meinem Fall ES 9.0 von 2009) im Jahre 2011 eine schicke neue Fox 180er Gabel zu basteln? Würde das am ES 9.0 von der Geometrie her passen?



Ein Kumpel hat sich in sein ES9.0 die 66RCV vom Playzone gebastelt und meinte, dass es sehr gut funktioniert. Ich denke, dass es mit den 180 mm Fox auch nicht anders sein wird. Die Preise sind halt heftig, aber mal sehen was in ein paar Wochen die Strassenpreise so hergeben werden. Anfang nächstes Jahr sind die sicher humaner....


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2010)

Ich fahr seit Oktober 180mm vorn, es passt wunderbar, wenn man Vorbau und Lenker ändert.
Ich träum ja auch schon von der FOX180 TALAS, habe aber Bedenken, dass die zu straff ist und daher nicht zum Hinterbau passt.


----------



## Flitschbirne (22. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...habe aber Bedenken, dass die zu straff ist und daher nicht zum Hinterbau passt.



Dann nimm doch die Van. Oder welche hat ne Feder drin?

Ja Preise sind leider heftig. Aber zu RockShox tun die sich auch net viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2010)

Absenkbar muss schon. 
Sonst würde ich die Totem nehmen, die kostet ja nur 400-600 Euro. Oder kann gleich meine Durolux behalten, die geht wenigstens nicht kaputt.


----------



## whigger (22. Juni 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass die 180er TALAS mit dem Motoröl Tuning genau meine Gabel wäre. 180mm ohne Absenkung sind mir wohl zu viel des Guten auf Touren, da kommt eine Absenkung schon sehr geil. Ich habe jetzt die Van mit 160mm drauf und finde die geht noch sehr gut. Da brauche ich keine Absenkung und komme überall sehr gut hoch, ohne dass das Bike steigt. Im Vergleich zur 160mm TALAS ist sie aber vom Ansprechverhalten sehr viel besser! Ab 180mm macht für mich dann aber eine Absenkung doch schon so viel Sinn, dass ich beim Ansprechverhalten einen kleinen Abstrich in Kauf nehmen würde und zur Luftgabel wechseln würde. (Allerdings nicht zu dem Preis)


----------



## kNiRpS (22. Juni 2010)

also ich muss sagen, ich möchte das ansprechverhalten meiner 36er VAN nicht missen. hab den vergleich mit ner 32er TALAS zuhause und das ist schon ein gehöriger unterschied (wobei die 32er schon sehr gut geht!)
also von VAN auf Luft umzusteigen wäre für mich keine möglichkeit. dann lieber n spanngurt nehmen und die VAN manuell absenken  (auch wenns doof aussieht )


----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. Juni 2010)

gibts die totem nicht auch mit uturn? (ist ja eigentlich auch nur dein spanngurt  )


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Komm schon, diese Shadow Dinger verbiegen so schnell, da reicht ein Stöckchen. [...] ich glaub ich bau auf SRAM um, wenn das so weiter geht.


Na siehste, du hast das Problem ja schon selbst erkannt  Mein altes X.0 hat schon unzählige Male böse eingeschänkt bekommen und funktioniert immernoch prima 




Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ja Preise sind leider heftig. Aber zu RockShox tun die sich auch net viel...


 In welchem Märchenland bitte?


----------



## kNiRpS (22. Juni 2010)

kurze frage zwischendurch:
macht es eigentlich sinn sich für n Bikepark nen günstigen Coildämpfer ala Fox VAN R zu holen statt dem Evolver oder ist das für n Popo ?
speziell wegen ansprechverhalten und endprogression


----------



## Flitschbirne (22. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> In welchem Märchenland bitte?



Ok. Grad mal bei ebay reingeschaut. Da tut sich doch noch einiges. UVP meinte ich


----------



## sh0rt (22. Juni 2010)

oder vielleicht ne 140 - 180er Durolux für nen schmalen Euro?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Juni 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> gibts die totem nicht auch mit uturn? (ist ja eigentlich auch nur dein spanngurt  )



Leider nicht. Siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=447795


----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. Juni 2010)

schade aber es gibt ja immer noch ne 2 step


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> kurze frage zwischendurch:
> macht es eigentlich sinn sich für n Bikepark nen günstigen Coildämpfer ala Fox VAN R zu holen statt dem Evolver oder ist das für n Popo ?
> speziell wegen ansprechverhalten und endprogression


Nein, definitiv nicht! Ein Van R kommt in Sachen Performance gerade wenns schnell und ruppig wird nicht mit dem Evolver mit.
Ich fahre meinen Evolver relativ weich und beim touren meistens die Dämpfung so gut wie komplett offen, Hub-Ausnutzung dabei meist etwa max. 65mm. Bei dem einen Tag, den ich bisher damit im Park war, habe ich bei gleichem Hauptkammer-Druck etwas mit den Einstellungen der Dämpfung gespielt, um etwas mehr Reserven zu haben und dabei festgestellt, dass man selbst mit geringem Druck auf dem Piggy (etwa 60psi bei mir) mit dem Volumen und LS/HS Druckstufe gut was an Progressivität bzw. effektiv weniger genutzten Federweg bei gleicher Fahrweise und unter Beibehaltung des soften Ansprechens erreichen kann.
Also ich habe selbst auch vor, mal einen Coil Dämpfer zu testen (RS Vivid oder Elka Stage 5), aber ein billiger macht da keinen Sinn, dafür ist der Evolver einfach zu gut.




Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ok. Grad mal bei ebay reingeschaut. Da tut sich doch noch einiges. UVP meinte ich


Stimmt, da sind es "nur" 150  Fox war schon immer etwas problematisch, was realistische Preise anging. Über 1300 für eine Gabel finde ich WEIT abgehoben...




SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Leider nicht.


Immer noch die bescheuertste Entscheidung seit RS 160/180mm Singlecrown Gabeln baut  Ich hoffe ja drauf, dass es 2011 eine 180er Lyrik U-Turn MC DH und dieser neuen schwarzen Standrohrbeschichtung, die man aktuell bei den Boxxern im WC sieht, gibt 




_chilla_ schrieb:


> schade aber es gibt ja immer noch ne 2 step


Man merkt, dass du noch nie eine 2-Step Gabel gefahren bist


----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass du noch nie eine 2-Step Gabel gefahren bist


was ist an der so schlimm wollt mir ein scott voltage fr mit einer RS Lyrik 2-Step MC DH 170mm aufbauen oder sollte ich leiber ein bisschen sparen und mir eine fox 36 talas 160 kaufen? (denke halt das die dh kartusche scho a bissal besser is als foxs offenes ölbad oder rlc boaahh wenn ich das schon höre für enduros/all mountains  =D)


----------



## r0ckZ (22. Juni 2010)

2step is halt leider immer noch sehr anfällig.
warum keine totem? gebraucht/ausm neurad für ~400 zu haben. neu vom händler für ~570. 2010er mit mcdh wär natürlich der knaller, muss man aber schauen, ob man sie sich leisten kann ...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. Juni 2010)

will halt das bike so aufbauen dass es ein slopestyle bike für große sacehn wird mit dem ich aber auch mal mit ausgefahrener gabel im park spaß haben kann wird dann halt ne u-turn die sind aber halt leider schwerer und nicht so gut und schnell abstimmbar wie ne luft gabel


----------



## r0ckZ (22. Juni 2010)

wenn dein rahmen tapered ist, kannste die durolox nehmen. wiegt tapered ziemlich wenig


----------



## mathis2 (22. Juni 2010)

hätt nomal ne frage an euch jungs
hab ein torque fr von 08 ,160mm Federweg Hinterbau gibt es ne Möglichkeit den zu verlängern ?Durch Dämpferhub oder so.
danke schon mal für Antworten kenn mich nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. Juni 2010)

ne durolux  ich weiß nicht ich bin des halt schon gewöhnt babeln zu fahren die ein bisschen individueller einstellbar sind wie ist das eigentlich mit der 2- step geht die nur kaputt oder spricht sie auch ******* an? (des mim kaputt wär mir egal -> garantie und händler 20m entfernt)


----------



## kNiRpS (22. Juni 2010)

mathis2 schrieb:


> hätt nomal ne frage an euch jungs
> hab ein torque fr von 08 ,160mm Federweg Hinterbau gibt es ne Möglichkeit den zu verlängern ?Durch Dämpferhub oder so.
> danke schon mal für Antworten kenn mich nicht so gut aus.



wenns beim 08er modell genauso ist wie beim 09er, dann folgendes: 
- 160mm federweg hast du mit 63mm hub
- mit 70mm dämpferhub kannst du ca. 170mm federweg rausholen. 

mehr geht nicht (reicht aber vollkommen aus  )


----------



## mathis2 (22. Juni 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> wenns beim 08er modell genauso ist wie beim 09er, dann folgendes:
> - 160mm federweg hast du mit 63mm hub
> - mit 70mm dämpferhub kannst du ca. 170mm federweg rausholen.
> 
> mehr geht nicht (reicht aber vollkommen aus  )



danke für den tip ,weisst du zufällig welcher Dämpfer den so 70mm hub hatt?
Stell mich ziemlich dämlich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> was ist an der so schlimm wollt mir ein scott voltage fr mit einer RS Lyrik 2-Step MC DH 170mm aufbauen oder sollte ich leiber ein bisschen sparen und mir eine fox 36 talas 160 kaufen? (denke halt das die dh kartusche scho a bissal besser is als foxs offenes ölbad oder rlc boaahh wenn ich das schon höre für enduros/all mountains  =D)


Also alle 2-Step Gabeln, die ich gefahren bin (egal ob meine Lyrik, die ich einige Monate besessen habe oder die von anderen Leuten, die ich schon ausprobiert habe), waren in Sachen Ansprechverhalten absolut grotte - selbst für eine Luftgabel. Die "Federrate" des Luftsystems war auch absolut nicht auf mich abstimmbar. Entweder nur 2cm Sag und extrem holziges Ansprechen, dann aber durchschlagsicher oder einigermaßen vernünftiger Sag, dann aber schwabbelig, Durchsacken durch den mittleren Federwegsbereich und Durchschläge selbst ohne große Sprünge. Die Dämpfung konnte da (damals) nicht helfen - eine gut funktionierende MC und erstrecht die DH sollte das mittlerweile besser können.
2-Step mit 170mm?  Ist mir nicht bekannt. Sicher, dass du dich da richtig informiert hast...? Eigentlich gibts bisher nur die Solo Air und die Coil (ohne U-Turn) mit 170.
Die Talas ist insgesamt nur ein wenig besser. Sie spricht etwas besser an, gibt den Federweg linearer frei, ist leichter, aber ich finde die 2009er meiner Freundin insgesammt sehr schwammig/quarkig, fühlt sich für mich trotz komplett offenen Druckstufen total überdämpft an. Also so wirklich wert ist die das Geld nicht. Meine Freundin bereut den Kauf mittlerweile und schaut sich schon nach einer Lyrik U-Turn um  Ich würde sagen, MC ist etwa vergleichbar mit RC2, nur (wenn sie korrekt funktioniert) in sinnvollerem Bereich einzustellen, die DH dürfte das deutlich übertreffen. Bin selbst noch keine gefahren, aber meine getunte MC dürfte da grob vergleichbar sein und die geht extrem gut.
Und ja, mit dem Verbauen der RLC Kartuschen in den 160er Talas/Float hat sich Fox in meinen Augen mal wieder kräftig lächerlich gemacht - aber ich mag deren Kram offen gesagt eh nicht so, da überrascht mich das nicht 




_chilla_ schrieb:


> wird dann halt ne u-turn die sind aber halt leider schwerer und nicht so gut und schnell abstimmbar wie ne luft gabel


Bei der U-Turn baust du ein Mal die passende Feder ein und bist für immer glücklich - wenn nicht sogar die Standard passt. Und U-Turn ist leichter als 2-Step  (wenn auch nur ein paar Gramm)


----------



## -Soulride- (22. Juni 2010)

mathis2 schrieb:


> danke für den tip ,weisst du zufällig welcher Dämpfer den so 70mm hub hatt?
> Stell mich ziemlich dämlich an



Luft z.B. Manitou Evolver, Fox DHX Air. Stahlfeder z.B. RockShox Vivid, Fox DHX Rc4 (oder wieder jetz auch heissen mag). Ansonsten einfach mal bei den Versendern durchschauen, Dämpferhub ist immer mit angegeben.

Zur Gabeldiskussion: Mir hatts ja mittlerweile die Lyrik SoloAir mit 170mm und MC DH angetan. Ich denk die wird früher oder später an meinem Bike landen. Werd dann mal schauen wies ohne Absenkung geht, wenns knapp wird sollte ja schon ein kleiner Spanngurt (so einer ohne Ratsche) reichen um die Gabel im oder knapp unterm Sag festzubinden. Ich glaub mehr Absenkung brauchts im Torque nicht. Andere Meinungen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Zur Gabeldiskussion: Mir hatts ja mittlerweile die Lyrik SoloAir mit 170mm und MC DH angetan. Ich denk die wird früher oder später an meinem Bike landen. Werd dann mal schauen wies ohne Absenkung geht, wenns knapp wird sollte ja schon ein kleiner Spanngurt (so einer ohne Ratsche) reichen um die Gabel im oder knapp unterm Sag festzubinden. Ich glaub mehr Absenkung brauchts im Torque nicht. Andere Meinungen?


Klasse Gabel! Gute Wahl.
Ich bin eine Weile mit einer 180er Domain unterwegs gewesen, da merkt man doch schon den Unterschied im Vergleich zur 160er Lyrik (unabgesenkt). Ein paar der steilen Trails kam ich damit nicht mehr vernünftig hoch. Auf allen breiten Forstwegen (so sehen 90% meiner Uphills aus) ging es aber ohne nennenswerte Probleme, auch wenn es steil wurde. Also es ist schon ein schöner Luxus mit Absenkung, aber zugunsten der Bergabperformance würde ich diese Erschwernis gerne in Kauf nehmen. Ich bin auch nich nicht 100%ig mit der Entscheidung durch, ob meine umgebaute Lyrik 175-130 U-Turn nicht doch noch durch eine Totem Solo Air DH ersetzt wird...


----------



## -Soulride- (22. Juni 2010)

Ich hab meine Domain U-Turn auf 180mm umgebaut und bin damit unterwegs. Habs mal die Nordkette rauf getestet ohne Absenkung, allerdings sind die Rampen da nicht übermäßig steil. Es geht schon, allerdings hab ich nach ner Weile dann doch abgesenkt. War einfach angenehmer und wenn man das Rädchen dauernd vor der Nase sieht... 
Mein Touren sehen aber so aus das es normalerweise erst nur bergauf geht und dann nur bergab. Deswegen brauch ich keine Schnell-Absenkung am Lenker oder sowas. Da wird einmal angehalten, Protektoren angezogen und das Bike auf downhill eingestellt.
Was ich übrigens nicht ganz verstehe ist warum immernoch alle so auf die Totem fixiert sind. Ist der Unterschied zur Lyrik so groß (Steifigkeit, laut Bike ists der Federweg ja nicht..)? Technik ist ja exakt die selbe wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. Juni 2010)

dann ne lyrik u-turn (ist viel schwieriger abzustimmen wenn man des ding abgesenkt fahren will ) müsste ne neue 36 180 freeride talas nicht viel besser ansprechen und nicht so überdämpft sein wie ne normale rlc talas? (kenns nur von der 32 float das ist ekelhaft da komm ich mir vor...)
und wie ist es mit 2-step totems?

warum hat mz aufgehört die 55 mit ATA zu bauen die war so soft im ansprechen und so schön progressiv zum springen


----------



## timothekid (22. Juni 2010)

Hat hier jemand die Nasen bei der Hinterachse von Canyon weg machen lassen?
Weiß jemand wie teuer das werden kann?
Unser billig Drehmel hat sich soeben verabschiedet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (22. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte noch keine 2-Step Gabel, nach allem was ich bisher im Forum gelesen hab würd ich mir aber auch keine holen. Im besten Fall scheinen die Dinger sch*** anzusprechen. Im schlechtesten saufen sie ab, blockieren oder machen sonst irgendwas.


----------



## M3ph!st0 (22. Juni 2010)

hi hab mal ne frage,
hab mir nen Torque FR 9.0 aus 2009 bestellt und wollte fragen welchen Sattelrohrdurchmesser das hat, weil ich mir eine Variostütze bestellen wollte.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Mein Touren sehen aber so aus das es normalerweise erst nur bergauf geht und dann nur bergab. Deswegen brauch ich keine Schnell-Absenkung am Lenker oder sowas. Da wird einmal angehalten, Protektoren angezogen und das Bike auf downhill eingestellt.


Ganz meine Meinung! 




-Soulride- schrieb:


> Was ich übrigens nicht ganz verstehe ist warum immernoch alle so auf die Totem fixiert sind. Ist der Unterschied zur Lyrik so groß (Steifigkeit, laut Bike ists der Federweg ja nicht..)? Technik ist ja exakt die selbe wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Nee, Federweg ist spätestens mit dem 175mm Umbau nicht relevant. Aber das Teil fühlt sich bergab schon wie ne Doppelbrücke an  Gerade auf dem Gerumpel in PdS hätte ich mir das sehr gewünscht. Wäre aber generell auch mit einer originalen 180er Lyrik U-Turn DH zufrieden, die wäre halt minimal leichter als eine Totem Solo Air und ca. 1/2kg leichter als eine Totem Coil...




_chilla_ schrieb:


> dann ne lyrik u-turn (ist viel schwieriger abzustimmen wenn man des ding abgesenkt fahren will )


Wie kommst du zu dieser (völlig unsinnigen!!) Aussage?  Die Gabel ändert beim Absenken ihre effektive Federrate nicht, d. h. die fährt sich abgesenkt genau so wie mit vollem Federweg. Das ist ja das Schöne an dem Ding.




-Soulride- schrieb:


> Im besten Fall scheinen die Dinger sch*** anzusprechen. Im schlechtesten saufen sie ab, blockieren oder machen sonst irgendwas.


Ich hatte bei meiner Lyrik ALLE 2-Step Defekte die es gibt  (zusätzlich noch Buchsenspiel und nicht funktionierende MC). Wurde insgesamt 4 mal ausgetauscht/"repariert" - und dann in eine U-Turn gewandelt  Viele würden nach sowas sagen "nie mehr RS!", ich habe auch lange überlegt. Und jetzt bin ich doch sehr froh, dass ich dabei geblieben bin und sie damals habe tunen lassen.  Bei den anderen Herstellen kriegst du mMn fürs selbe Geld nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2010)

timothekid schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand die Nasen bei der Hinterachse von Canyon weg machen lassen?
> Weiß jemand wie teuer das werden kann?
> Unser billig Drehmel hat sich soeben verabschiedet



Da brauchts keinen Dremel zu, aber wenn du eh da um die Ecke wohnst...



M3ph!st0 schrieb:


> hi hab mal ne frage,
> hab mir nen Torque FR 9.0 aus 2009 bestellt und wollte fragen welchen Sattelrohrdurchmesser das hat, weil ich mir eine Variostütze bestellen wollte.



31,6 wenn es korrekt ausgerieben ist. 

Zur Gabel: Coil U-Turn hat schon was, wenn man länger abgesenkt fahren will.
Die Durolux zB ist abgesenkt nur bedingt fahrbar, weil die Feder viel zu weich wird, auch wenn das TAD sehr praktisch für hügeliges Gelände funktioniert. Kurzer Anstig, Knopf gedrückt und hoch.
Die Durolux ist zwar gefühlt steifer als die Lyrik, aber könnte durchaus mehr bringen. Mir reicht das aber erstmal so. 
Trotzdem ist halt das Problem mit dem Durchschlagen nicht behebbar. 

Wenn die TALAS180 nicht anders arbeitet wie die TALAS160, braucht man ja auch nicht soviel Geld dafür ausgeben....


----------



## Jogi (23. Juni 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Luft z.B. Manitou Evolver, Fox DHX Air. Stahlfeder z.B. RockShox Vivid, Fox DHX Rc4 (oder wieder jetz auch heissen mag). Ansonsten einfach mal bei den Versendern durchschauen, Dämpferhub ist immer mit angegeben.
> [...]



Aufpassen: der DHX Air hat in der 222er Länge auch "nur" 63 Hub (8,75" x 2,5"). Der DHX RC4 (Coil) hat 70 Hub (8,75" x 2,75"]


----------



## l.o.k.i (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage an alle Evolver Fahrer. Ich habe soeben meinen neuen Evolver ISX4 erhalten, jedoch ist der blaue Rebound Knopf auf der falschen Seite (gegenüberliegend vom Piggys) und stößt somit vermutlich am Rahmen an. Meine Frage nun kann ich Dämpfe so verdrehen damit Piggys und Rebound Knopf auf der gleichen Seite sind?

vielen dank


----------



## l.o.k.i (23. Juni 2010)

hat sich erledigt Klolben hat sich drehen lassen , muss jetzt nur noch auf den 2.Satz Buchsen warten, die Pfuscher von Poison haben nur einen reingepackt


----------



## rocktherock (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

meine Frage an Troque Fahrer.

Ich möchte meine Truvativ Holzfeller OCT Kurbel von meinem Torque FR 9.0(2008) abziehen. Leider habe ich ein kleines Problem. Die schwarzen Kurbelschrauben(8mm) lassen sich an beiden Seiten nur bis zu 4 Umdrehungen herausdrehen. Danach wuerde es so aussehen als wenn es nicht mehr weiterginge. Rohe Gewalt möchte ich nicht anwenden. Die Kurbel kann ich doch erst abziehen wenn diese beiden Kurbelschrauben komplett raus sind oder?

VG
Johannes


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. Juni 2010)

Einfach weiter drehen. Die ham nen selbst abzieher.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (23. Juni 2010)

welche bremsbeläge fahrt ihr organisch oder sintered? da sich meine original beläge immer so schnell abnutzen hab ich mir jetzt mal koolstop organic pads bestellt und schau mal ob die länger halten (ja ich weiß sintered hält eigentlich länger ich probier aber jetzt einfach mal koolstop aus vllt auch noch die sintered bei dem preis ja auch kein thema =D)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juni 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> da sich meine original beläge immer so schnell abnutzen hab ich mir jetzt mal koolstop organic pads bestellt


Das war vermutlich die maximalmöglichst falsche Entscheidung... ich habe bei meiner Hope Mono M4 die Koolstop Beläge innerhalb von wenigen Monaten runterradiert (ohne Bikepark etc., nur Enduro-Touren). Die Trickstuff RSR, die ich danach immer gefahren bin haben inkl. Bikepark und einer Woche PdS fast eine ganze Saison gehalten...! Genau die hab ich mir jetzt auch mal für die The One geholt. Die originalen gehen da zwar ganz gut, aber bei der Hope waren die Trickstuff der absoute Hammer.


----------



## sh0rt (23. Juni 2010)

Ebay a2z BremsbelÃ¤ge die letzte Saison in der Elixir am Pitch und jetzt auch im Torque, greifen super, halten okay, quitschen nicht so und sind mit 10â¬ der Satz preislich gut.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2010)

Da hab ich mir den gleichen Belägen leider ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## sh0rt (23. Juni 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir den gleichen Belägen leider ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.



Okay, ich konnte mich bisher nicht beklagen. Aber bei so billigen Dingern gibs vielleicht Qualitätsschwankungen


----------



## Deleted 118538 (23. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...Die Trickstuff RSR...


ok nächstes mal werd ichs besser machen  halten die wirklich so gut? fahre normale formula beläge und von denen brauch ich pro saison 2 sätze


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2010)

@short: Kann gut sein...

@all: Weiß jemand, inwieweit die Zug- und Druckstufen des Fox DHX 5.0 im 2010er Tork schon intern geregelt sind? Wurden die Dämpfer speziell auf den Rahmen und evtl. auch auf die Rahmengröße angepasst, z.B. mit verschiedenen "Tunes"?


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juni 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> ok nächstes mal werd ichs besser machen  halten die wirklich so gut? fahre normale formula beläge und von denen brauch ich pro saison 2 sätze


Bin die bisher nur in der Hope gefahren, habe daher keinen Vergleich zu den Formula. Dort hielten sie wie gesagt sehr lange und hatten von allen getesteten (original, Koolstop, Swissstop) mit Abstand die beste Bremsleistung und am wenigsten Fading.
2 Sätze ist ja je nach dem, was und wieviel man fährt noch im Rahmen...!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (23. Juni 2010)

find für 2 Wochen Park ein zwei touren und halt ncoh bei mir in der gegend trainieren (ist flach brauch ich also auch ekine bremse) zu viel


----------



## Jobi (24. Juni 2010)

Hey!
Also ich fahr 'n ES 8 aus 2009 und komm bei  nem Fahrergewicht von nackig 105 kg (bin halt einfach zu klein für mein  Gewicht (188cm)) nicht mit meinem RS Monarch klar. Hab jetzt 17 bar luft drauf, und der SAG liegt bei  30 %.
Und das Ansprechverhalten kann man nicht wirklich als solches  bezeichnen.
Hat vielleicht jemand mal was anderes im ES verbaut?
Der Dämpfer ist mit 222 mm Länge und 63mm Hub angegeben. Kann man da  auch nen anderen Hub verbauen? Hab schon überlegt nen Coil zu verbauen,  was bei meinem Gewicht vielleicht günstiger wäre. Und auf die 500 Gramm mehr kommt's bei mir auch nicht mehr an.
Oder vielleicht ein Roco Air?! Hab gesehen, der Tibor fährt mit so einem, und viel leichter als ich kann der nicht sein. 

Was meint Ihr?
(Zum Dämpfer, nicht zu Tibors Gewicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Juni 2010)

richt nach Manitou Evolver kannst auch nen 222*70mm nehmen hast dann hinten 170mm
Federweg.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juni 2010)

Jobi schrieb:


> Hab schon überlegt nen Coil zu verbauen,  was bei meinem Gewicht vielleicht günstiger wäre.


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Luftdämpfer funktionieren bei so hohen Drücken meistens nicht mehr vernünftig. Das ist ja auch schon nicht mehr weit vom Maximaldruck entfernt, da geht also echt nix mehr. Und wenn er trotz 30% Sag nicht sauber anspricht ist das doch eh Mist. Ein Hinterbau mit großerem Übersetzungsverhältnis wäre da noch deutlich problematischer - echt krass


----------



## Jobi (25. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Luftdämpfer funktionieren bei so hohen Drücken meistens nicht mehr vernünftig. Das ist ja auch schon nicht mehr weit vom Maximaldruck entfernt, da geht also echt nix mehr.



Hast Recht, Maxilmaldruck ist um 20 bar (+/-1) (steinigt mich falls es nicht stimmt, sitz aber grad auf Arbeit)


Aber ich versteh das jetzt so, dass ich nen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub verbauen kann, als serienmässig drinne ist?
Hab da überhaupt kein Plan von! War nämlich mal auf der Suche, und 222x70 Dämpfer gibt es ohne Ende, aber mit 63 mm Hub gibt`s kaum was gescheites.

Rockt on...


----------



## l.o.k.i (25. Juni 2010)

Ja ist kein Problem die Torque FR haben alle 222x70 drinnen und beim ES passt der auch rein ohne das der Reifen beim einfedern am Rahmen kratzt. Hab mein ES jetzt auch gerade auf Evolver ISX 4 umgerüstet.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juni 2010)

Jobi schrieb:


> Hast Recht, Maxilmaldruck ist um 20 bar (+/-1) (steinigt mich falls es nicht stimmt, sitz aber grad auf Arbeit)


275psi / ~19bar

und wie l.o.k.i schon geschrieben hat, passt das mit den 70mm Hub einwandfrei.


----------



## Jobi (25. Juni 2010)

Wow! Ick bin bejeistert Leute.
Dann werd ich jetzt mal nach nem schönen Dämpfer suchen, und wenn er drinne
ist gibt's 'n Bildchen hier rein.

Danke Euch für die schnelle Hilfe!

Rockt on!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathis2 (25. Juni 2010)

hi
weiss jemand was für ein Adapter das torque fr von 2008 für die hintere Bremse (Avid Code)
braucht irgendwie passt da mein avid code adapter nich so ran!
was habt ihr da so für ein adapter verbaut?
greetz


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juni 2010)

Also eigentlich kommt da genau der selbe Adapter dran wie bei allen anderen Rahmen mit IS-Aufnahme...
Was passt denn nicht?


----------



## mathis2 (25. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also eigentlich kommt da genau der selbe Adapter dran wie bei allen anderen Rahmen mit IS-Aufnahme...
> Was passt denn nicht?



alles passt danke.hab mich bissl dämlich angestellt.passt perfekt.
vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort trotzdem
viele grüsse


----------



## mathis2 (25. Juni 2010)

mathis2 schrieb:


> alles passt danke.hab mich bissl dämlich angestellt.passt perfekt.
> vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort trotzdem
> viele grüsse



hätt da noch ma ne frage:
kann es sein das der Platz im Hinterbau unten an der Schwinge zwischen Reifen und Rahmen an der unteren Strebe sehr eng ist .also ich hab Demax LF und Muddy Marys drauf und das hintere Laufrad hatt nen leichten Höhenschlag und schon scheuert der Reifen.
ist das normal?
grüsse


----------



## p3ox (25. Juni 2010)

Wenns ein 2.5er MM ist, dann wirds da schon eng! 2.35er passen aber ohne Probleme in den Rahmen vom Tork FR.


----------



## mathis2 (25. Juni 2010)

ja **** is en 2.5 
super eng  shit trotzdem ma wieder danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Also ich muss ja schon sagen das forum hier taugt echt was.
Hatte mir Anfang des Jahres ein Scott Voltage Fr gekauft(Mistbock) und war da öfters im Scott Voltage Fr forum da gibts fast nur Typen die weniger wissen wie ich  aber viel mehr Mist verzapfen ,scheint hier anderst zu sein.
schönes weekend


----------



## Flitschbirne (26. Juni 2010)

Moin.

Ich habe heute die Hinterbremse (Formula The One) an meinem ES 9.0 (2009) abgeschraubt und sauber gemacht. Soweit so gut. Jetzt hab ich eben den Adapter für den Bremskolben wieder drangeschraubt. Jetzt hab ich komischerweise das Problem, dass die Scheibe viel zu nah an den Adapter ran kommt und sogar ein bisschen an ihm schleift (siehe roter Kreis im Bild). Das darf doch nicht sein. Eingebaut ist das Hinterrad absolut richtig. Ich muss jetzt auch garnicht weiter machen weil wenn ich so die Bremse dranbaue schleift die Scheibe zusätzlich noch an der linken Seite des Bremskolben. Kann es irgendwas mit dem Laufrad zu tun haben? Am Rahmen ist ja faktisch nichts verändert worden.






Hat einer eine Idee?


----------



## homerkills (26. Juni 2010)

einfach nur falsch herum eingebaut??
hat ja vorher auch gepasst.


----------



## Flitschbirne (26. Juni 2010)

Ne alles wie vorher.

Ich hab das Problem für das erste jetzt etwas unschön "umschifft" indem ich zwischen Nabe und Rahmen noch eine Unterlegscheibe plaziert habe.





Ist aber sehr unschön und weiß auch nicht wie sich das insgesamt so mit dem Rahmen und der Nabe verträgt.

Aber das eigentliche Problem besteht halt weiterhin. Ich versteh es nicht...


----------



## l.o.k.i (26. Juni 2010)

Hi probier mal beim Crossmax SX das Lagerspiel neu einzustellen, vielleicht hat sich bei der Nabe etwas gelöst. Aufjedenfall habe ich jedesmal wenn ich das Lagerspiel nachgestellt habe, den Bremssattel neuausrichten müssen, weil die Bremse dann geschliffen habe. Das ist die einzige Erlärung die mir für dein Problem einfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (26. Juni 2010)

@flitschbirne:

dein iphone speichert übrigens in den exif-daten jedes fotos die koordinaten, an  dem es aufgenommen wurde. d.h. jetzt kann jeder rausfinden wo du wohnst  und wo es ein schönes torque zu klauen gib...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (26. Juni 2010)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> @flitschbirne:
> 
> dein iphone speichert übrigens in den exif-daten jedes fotos die koordinaten, an  dem es aufgenommen wurde. d.h. jetzt kann jeder rausfinden wo du wohnst  und wo es ein schönes torque zu klauen gib...



wir haben doch alle eines außerdem ist es zuweit weg =D


----------



## Blackwater Park (27. Juni 2010)

also ich hätte gerne zwei, dann könnte ich sie farblich auf unterschiedliche trikots abstimmen. hab nur leider keine einbreching-skills.


----------



## kervstar (27. Juni 2010)

moin! das ist mein erster post also erst mal servus!
ich hab mir das torque trailflow besorgt und hätte dazu eine frage, ich bin absoluter dämpfer anfänger da ich bis jetzt immer nur hardtails gefahren bin. Daher hoffe ich das es nicht zu dumm kommt wenn ich frage warum zum henker ich die zugstufen einstellung bei meinem fox dhx air 5.0 dämpfer nicht gedreht bekomme.... ich hab so ziehmlich jedes handbuch durch und nirgends steht irendwas davon woran das liegen kann nur wie man sie bei was einstellen soll....
greetz....


----------



## whigger (27. Juni 2010)

Servus,

die Zugstufe ist sehr schlecht zu erreichen und ich musste mich da auch echt anstrengen! Ich nehm jetzt immer zwei Finger zum Drehen, dann geht es recht gut. Vielleicht steht die Einstellung auf Endposition und ist deshalb in der einen Richtung fest... (Sorry für die dumme Annahme, aber mir geht das als auch so).

Grüße


----------



## Orangesnsaft (27. Juni 2010)

kervstar schrieb:


> moin! das ist mein erster post also erst mal servus!
> ich hab mir das torque trailflow besorgt und hätte dazu eine frage, ich bin absoluter dämpfer anfänger da ich bis jetzt immer nur hardtails gefahren bin. Daher hoffe ich das es nicht zu dumm kommt wenn ich frage warum zum henker ich die zugstufen einstellung bei meinem fox dhx air 5.0 dämpfer nicht gedreht bekomme.... ich hab so ziehmlich jedes handbuch durch und nirgends steht irendwas davon woran das liegen kann nur wie man sie bei was einstellen soll....
> greetz....




Meinst des Rote kleine Rad? Das sollte normal "bewegbar" sein, ist aber schon ein wenig unhandlich.
Bei der Nebenkammer gibts ja auch son Blauesrad zum drehen, aber da muss man doch den Druck rausnehmen oder so?
Stimmt das?
Ich weiß es nicht ganz genau, aber hab mal was drüber gelesen...


----------



## whigger (27. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Meinst des Rote kleine Rad? Das sollte normal "bewegbar" sein, ist aber schon ein wenig unhandlich.
> Bei der Nebenkammer gibts ja auch son Blauesrad zum drehen, aber da muss man doch den Druck rausnehmen oder so?
> Stimmt das?
> Ich weiß es nicht ganz genau, aber hab mal was drüber gelesen...



Bei Fox sind die "blauen Dinger" immer für die Druckstufen und die "roten Dinger" für die Zugstufen. Das große blaue am Ausgleichsbehälter ist der Bottom Out und regelt den Durchschlagschutz. Wird das Volumen verkleinert, indem "zu gedreht" wird, erhöht sich der Durchschlagschutz. Der blaue Hebel ist das Pro Pedal und erhöht sozusagen die "Low Speed Druckstufe" intern, welche das Wippen beim Pedalieren verhindert. Das "rote Rädchen" regelt die Zugstufe, welche das Ausfedern bestimmt. Dreht man es komplett auf positiv, federt es langsam aus und umgekehrt.


----------



## Stacked (27. Juni 2010)

Hier steht alles was man wissen muss. 
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/Content/Dampfers/DHX_Air_50.html


----------



## Orangesnsaft (27. Juni 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Bei Fox sind die "blauen Dinger" immer für die Druckstufen und die "roten Dinger" für die Zugstufen. Das große blaue am Ausgleichsbehälter ist der Bottom Out und regelt den Durchschlagschutz. Wird das Volumen verkleinert, indem "zu gedreht" wird, erhöht sich der Durchschlagschutz. Der blaue Hebel ist das Pro Pedal und erhöht sozusagen die "Low Speed Druckstufe" intern, welche das Wippen beim Pedalieren verhindert. Das "rote Rädchen" regelt die Zugstufe, welche das Ausfedern bestimmt. Dreht man es komplett auf positiv, federt es langsam aus und umgekehrt.



Ich weiß, ich hab das gemeint:

*Durchschlagwiderstand*


Zur Einstellung des Durchschlagwiderstands darf der Boost Valve-Druck   maximal 9 Bar betragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kervstar (27. Juni 2010)

jup hab ich alles schon gesehen, aber wie gesagt an der Zugstufe (ja das kleine rote rad  ) tut sich nichts, ist auch nicht so das ich mich da dumm anstelle oder so, aber es lässt sich gegen und im Uhrzeigersinn nur 1mm bewegen bis es nicht mehr weiter tut.... die frage ist jetzt ob da technisch schon von haus aus irgendwas nicht stimmt weil ich das bike erst seit 4 tagen habe, ob ich zB irgendeine blockade drine habe,  allerdings federt das bike schon wieder aus, also ist es nicht so als ob da eine algemeine blockade vom dämpfer vorliegt..........


----------



## Flitschbirne (27. Juni 2010)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> also ich hätte gerne zwei, dann könnte ich sie farblich auf unterschiedliche trikots abstimmen. hab nur leider keine einbreching-skills.



Versuch's 

@l.o.k.i. das lager der crossmax kann ich z.zt. leider nicht einstellen, weil mein blöder plastikschlüssel alle noppen verloren hat und ich muss mir erst einen neuen besorgen...


----------



## l.o.k.i (27. Juni 2010)

Hab auch schon alle Noppen abgebrochen, hab jetzt einfach Löcher reingebohrt und dünne Nägel durchgeschlagen und abgezwickt Funzt jetzt besser wie neu

sonst probier mal mit der Hand zum Verstellen wenn der Schnellspanner offen bzw. locker ist


----------



## Orangesnsaft (27. Juni 2010)

Ich wollt mal wissen, zuwas ist den der Imbus mit Skala der von Canyon mitgeliefert wird?
Muss der zuklein sein oder wie? ^^
(Die Anleitung meint damit macht man die Schrauben vom Lenker fest, passt aber nicht)


----------



## martin! (27. Juni 2010)

im griff ist noch ein prönkel drin, den kannst du vorne drauf stecken dann hast du nen 5er glaube ich.
so richtig überzeugt hat mich das dingen allerdings nicht


----------



## Orangesnsaft (27. Juni 2010)

Achso, soweit hab ich das Ding nicht untersucht 


Deutschland 2:0!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Juni 2010)

An meinem 2009er Tork mit tapered Steuerrohr, das ich mit dem Canyon Adapter mit einer 1 1/8" Gabel fahre, lockert sich ständig der Steuersatz. Das untere lager sitzt auch lose im Rahmen, nicht schön straff.
Hatte schonmal jemand ähnliche Probleme und hat einen Tip? Den Tip sollte man mit möglichst wenig Mittlen hinbekommen, weil wir grade im Pinzgau den Rob-J Supertrail D) fahren. Wenn grade auf diesem Trail immer das Tork klappert, ist das keine gute Werbung


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (27. Juni 2010)

Deutschland 4:1!!!!!


----------



## FRX_Patrick (27. Juni 2010)

Crash-Biker schrieb:


> *2007 FRX und HAMMERSCHMIDT*
> *PASST DASS???*
> 
> Laut Canyon gibt es für den Rahmen keinen ISCG 05 Adapter.
> ...


 

Hallo, 
laut Canyon soll die Hammerschmidt auch nicht mit dem 2010 Model kompatibel sein??? 
Wer kann mir dazu was sagen??


----------



## timtrail (27. Juni 2010)

Hmm, was ist mit den Dropzone? Das doch ne H$ dranne


----------



## Orangesnsaft (27. Juni 2010)

Jop für die Torque Modelle schon. 
Da war bei mir glaub auch son Adapter dabei.


----------



## wildchild (27. Juni 2010)

Warum sollte das nicht gehen?? ISCG 05 hat das FRX auf jeden Fall.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Xplosion51 (27. Juni 2010)

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=176&action=searchResult


Nicht FRX kompatibel.

Zumindest mit 2010 und 2009 FRX nicht.


----------



## 4Stroke (27. Juni 2010)

Habe noch einen _gravity SX Pro Steuersatz _auf meinem 2009er Torque abzugeben (gebraucht). Oben 1 1/8 unten 1/5. Bei Interesse pn.


----------



## FRX_Patrick (28. Juni 2010)

Viele Antworten, Danke.
Aber alle unterschiedlicher Meinung.
Angebaut hat sie noch keiner? Oder?

Ich befürchte das es nicht geht.


----------



## el martn (28. Juni 2010)

Ganz einfach:

Beim FRX ist die Schwinge zu "mächtig". Die Schaltplatte/Ankerplatte kannst Du nicht an den Rahmen schrauben, ohne dass diese an der Schwinge anstößt!...

el martn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRX_Patrick (28. Juni 2010)

Das ist doch mal eine klare Aussage!!
Danke,


----------



## tiss79 (29. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich hab das gemeint:
> 
> *Durchschlagwiderstand*
> 
> ...



Dann habens aber etwas Widersprüchliches im Manual stehen:

Zitat 1: Der Durchschlagwiderstand wirkt sich auf die letzte Phase der Druckbelastung aus. Zur Einstellung des Durchschlagwiderstands darf der Boost Valve-Druck maximal 9 Bar betragen.

Zitat 2: Vorsicht!  Fahren sie nicht mit dem Fahrrad, wenn der Luftdruck in der Ausgleichsbehälter-Luftkammer mehr als 15,51 bar oder weniger als 8,62 bar beträgt. Andernfalls kann es zu Beschädigungen des Dämpfers kommen, deren Reparatur von der Gewährleistung NICHT gedeckt ist.

Gruß

Edit: Jetzt hab ich es geschnackelt. Das blaue "Rad" zum Durchschlagswiderstand (Endprogression) einstellen darf nur gedreht werden, wenn max. 9 Bar in der Kammer sind. Aber der Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter darf hingegen beim Fahren max. 15,51 bar betragen.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (29. Juni 2010)

Hoi, 
ich wollt mal fragen:
Auf was muss ich beim putzen meines Torque achten?
Ist mein erstes so gutes Bike, deswegen will ich da nichts falsch machen.
Klar mim Dampfstrahler nicht hin und so...


----------



## sh0rt (29. Juni 2010)

Zu dem Thema gibts soviele Meinungen, ich würds hier nicht anzetteln 

Reinigungs/Wartungs Empfehlungen zu Gabel und Dämpfer findest du in deren Anleitung. Für den Rest findet man viele Themen was Schwamm, Eimer und welches Reinigungsmittel angeht


----------



## Orangesnsaft (29. Juni 2010)

Jo kann schon sein, der eine putzt sein Bike stundenlang und der andere leert kurz ein Eimer Wasser drüber.
Aber trotzdem Danke, vielleicht hät ich ja noch was dazugelernt^^
Man kann ja nie wissen. 

mfg


----------



## floleerau (29. Juni 2010)

Wie schon gesagt Eimer bisschen Spülli ,Schwamm  und ab gehst =) und schön alles trocken machen


----------



## leeresblatt (29. Juni 2010)

praktisch ist auch eine alte Zahnbürste um die Stellen zwischen den Reifenstollen sauber zu kriegen


----------



## Flitschbirne (29. Juni 2010)

Wie floleerau schon meinte: Die sicherste Methode ist die ganz klassische: Putzeimer, warmes Wasser, bisschen Allesreiniger rein und dann mit einem großen Schwamm den ganzen Rahmen schön einweichen. Danach mit einem alten Handtuch schön abtrocknen (ich plündere ab und zu auch den Altkleider Sack bei meiner Mutter. Super Lappen Ersatz ;-)   ). Gabel und Dämpfer mach ich immer mit Küchenrolle sauber. Kann man sich so schön ne Wurst draus rollen und kommt damit schön zwischen das Tauchrohr und den Ansatz der Gabelbrücke. Danach mach ich immer noch was Brunox Gabeldeo (das Zeug ist arg umstritten) drauf, paar mal einfedern und den Rest von dem Dreck wieder vom Rohr wischen. Als letztes noch Kette fetten und fertig.

--- PUTZ TIPPS BEENDET ---


----------



## Deleted 118538 (29. Juni 2010)

meine tipps: nass machen Muc Off draufsprühen warten (5min) dann abspritzen mim wasserschlauch bike spray draufsprühen trocken reiben (ist dann auch mit ner schutzschicht) dann federelemente mit brunox deo einsprühen ne runde einfedern allzwecköl auf schaltwerk und umwerfer auf die kette öl (wenn sie sacuber ist) ACHTUNG AUF DIE BREMSE UND DIE SCHEIBE DARF KEIN ÖL ODER ÄHNLICHES KOMMEN!!! (nicht aggressives putzmittel ist ok)

auch wenn es sich nach schleichwerbung anhört: Muc Offhält echt was es verspricht hatte vorher von 4 anderen firmen putzmittel und von denen konnte keines die werbung erfüllen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (29. Juni 2010)

Ok, Danke Danke. 
Ich glaub rechts reicht. 
Ich werd mir mal das Muc Off anschauen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> An meinem 2009er Tork mit tapered Steuerrohr, das ich mit dem Canyon Adapter mit einer 1 1/8" Gabel fahre, lockert sich ständig der Steuersatz. Das untere lager sitzt auch lose im Rahmen, nicht schön straff.


Gute Werbung hin oder her - wenn du mit Spiel am unteren Lager rumfährst, ruinierst du dir auf Dauer den Lagersitz! Und der ist ja direkt im Steuerrohr, ohne zusätzliche (eingepresste) Lagerschale, d. h. ist dier Lagersitz am Ar***, kannst du dir einen neuen Hauptrahmen suchen...! Ich würde da auf keinen Fall lange fackeln, sondern das Teil DIREKT zu Canyon schicken, falls das Lagerspiel durch mehr "Vorspannung" nicht zu beheben ist.




_chilla_ schrieb:


> bike spray draufsprühen trocken reiben (ist dann auch mit ner schutzschicht)


Was ist "Bike Spray"?  Ich habe sowas in den ~18 Jahren seit ich aktiv bike nie benutzt, brauche ich sowas? 






_chilla_ schrieb:


> dann federelemente mit brunox deo einsprühen ne runde einfedern


Diese Sache driftet ja leicht in religiöse Sphären ab... ich wage es trotzdem und sage: Finger weg von dem Zeug! Maximal ein Tröpfchen Gabelöl oder einfach: nichts!  Mit einem weichen Tuch (Küchenpapier o. Ä.) sauber wischen reicht völlig.


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Finger weg von dem Zeug!



Was ist schlimm an dem Zeug?


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Was ist schlimm an dem Zeug?


Gib mal "cracknutte" in der Forumssuche ein  (Beitrag von decolocsta)


----------



## Deleted 118538 (30. Juni 2010)

bike spray ist so ne art politur versiegelung damit schaut dein bike wieder neu au =D


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gib mal "cracknutte" in der Forumssuche ein  (Beitrag von decolocsta)



Find nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Find nix...


da!


@ chilla: Ok, sowas würd ich nur fürs Auto benutzen. Mein Bike ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, der muss nicht aussehen wie im Showroom


----------



## maddin80 (30. Juni 2010)

Nochmals zum Säubern des Bikes, Eimer mit Wasser und etwas Spüli, danach mit klarem Wasser abspülen, trocknen und dann nehme ich für den Rahmen Hartwachs, sieht danach wieder richtig gut aus.

Gruß


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> da!



lol. warum wird das dann offiziell von rock-shox empfohlen???


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> lol. warum wird das dann offiziell von rock-shox empfohlen???


Weil die Werbung niemals lügt


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6042004&highlight=cracknutte#post6042004  ...sowas würd ich nur fürs Auto benutzen. Mein Bike ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, der muss nicht aussehen wie im Showroom



Du putzt dein Auto??  Mit Muc_Off????


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du putzt dein Auto??


Ja.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mit Muc_Off????


Nein.


----------



## Flitschbirne (2. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand schonmal Naben von normalem Schnellspanner auf X-12 Steckachse umgebaut? In meinem Fall wären es Mavic Crossmax SX von 2009...


----------



## fishbone121 (2. Juli 2010)

hallo erstmal  ! 
ich weiß einfach nich ob ich mir das canyon torque holen soll oder  lieber nich... is von 2007 
es hat ne Rock Shock Lyrik Coil 115-160 mm und ne Manitou Evoler ISX 6   160 mm... 
ich fahr hauptsächlich freeride und DH (aber lieber freeride)... 
für mich wärs ganz gut, dass es ne schaltbare kettenführung hat, weil  ich manchmal auch einfach kleine touren auf berge machen will und ich  selbst auch am Berg wohne... nur ich weiß eben nich ob ich mit dem ding  auch größere Dinge springen kann... 
Budget is halt nur so 1200  -> also gebrauchtrad...
wie siehts jetzt aus ?
danke schonmal im vorraus...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juli 2010)

Wenn es nicht runtergeritten ist, ist es perfekt dafür, Lyrik und ISX auch. Touren, grosse Sprünge, alles prima. Für echtes DH halt etwas zu kurz IMHO.
Das 07er hat hinten noch keine Steckachse, da braucht man immer recht viele Schaltaugen zur Reserve. 
Wenn der Umwerfer mit E-Type Blech befestigt ist, geht nach meiner Erfahrung nur die Stinger BB mit E-Type, siehe im Fred meine Fotos dazu.


----------



## fishbone121 (2. Juli 2010)

ok... verstehe jetzt nich ganz was du alles damit jetzt meinst  
hier einfach ma der link: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/277729/cat/42
also wie siehts damit aus .... oder muss ich noch iwas dazukaufen... ? 
und was is IMHO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (2. Juli 2010)

ich würde sparen und mir das playzone holen!!!
wenn nicht sogar das trailflow!
ich werde am samstag mein trailflow abholen, in meinen augen der beste allrounder!!!
besten gruß!!!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (2. Juli 2010)

playzone!


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juli 2010)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> ok... verstehe jetzt nich ganz was du alles damit jetzt meinst
> hier einfach ma der link: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/277729/cat/42
> also wie siehts damit aus .... oder muss ich noch iwas dazukaufen... ?
> und was is IMHO



IMHO = mMn

Dazukaufen musst du " StingerBB E-Type mount " und die schön aussägen und biegen, bis es passt. Oder die Shiftguide, die geht evtl. auch ohne biegen.

Das Bike hat neu mal 2000 gekostet (meins zumindest), ob dir das dann 1200 wert ist, musst du selber nachprüfen. 
Das Playzone hat halt keine absenkbare Gabel und der Rahmen ist nicht so stabil, aber sicher für den Zweck stabil genug. Nicht umsonst wiegt der Rahmen des alten Torque deutlich mehr!


----------



## Flitschbirne (2. Juli 2010)

ist auch immer die frage wieviel kohle man in kurzer zeit noch sparen kann. wenn er jetzt die saison unbedingt fahren mÃ¶chte und erst im sagen wir mal oktober auf die 1.900â¬ kommt dann ist natÃ¼rlich das 2007er im rennen...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (2. Juli 2010)

oder die finanzierung


----------



## Flitschbirne (2. Juli 2010)

da scheiden sich die geister. ich persönlich bin der meinung: solange man die kohle nicht hat soll man es auch nicht kaufen. um so mehr freut man sich wenn man es dann irgendwann zuhause stehen hat...


----------



## ohschda (2. Juli 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> da scheiden sich die geister. ich persönlich bin der meinung: solange man die kohle nicht hat soll man es auch nicht kaufen. um so mehr freut man sich wenn man es dann irgendwann zuhause stehen hat...



Sehe ich auch genau so!!!
Das gleiche gilt auch für Auto, Handy, Fernseh und alle anderen Konsumartikel.
Das einzige was finanziert werden sollte, bzw meistens finanziert werden muss ist ein Haus/Wohnung.


----------



## Flitschbirne (2. Juli 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch genau so!!!
> Das gleiche gilt auch für Auto, Handy, Fernseh und alle anderen Konsumartikel.
> Das einzige was finanziert werden sollte, bzw meistens finanziert werden muss ist ein Haus/Wohnung.



Naja sagen wir Auto und Haus. Wer legt heute schon über 10.000 bar auf die Theke...


----------



## kNiRpS (2. Juli 2010)

...na der, der's bar dabei hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (2. Juli 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Naja sagen wir Auto und Haus. Wer legt heute schon über 10.000 bar auf die Theke...



Was ist der Unterschied zwischen heute und vor 5 Jahren?

Würden das mehr Leute machen, hätten die Banken weniger Macht...
...hätten die weniger Macht, hätte es vielleicht keine Krise gegeben...
...hätte es keine Krise gegeben, hätten mehr Leute 10.000 um sie auf die Theke zu legen...

... hätten mehr Leute mehr Geld, wäre es eine lebenswertere Welt.

Fazit:
Man kann die Welt besser machen indem man sein Auto bar bezahlt. Deshalb streiche ich auch Auto wieder von der "Okayliste" und setze es auf die "Sachen die man nicht finanzieren sollte- Liste".
*Sorry meine Meinung, zurück zu bar bezahlten Fahrrädern.*

Übrigens: Bei den Eltern ein paar  leihen und dann zurück zahlen oder an Geburtstag und Weihnachten verrechnen geht klar.


----------



## Flitschbirne (2. Juli 2010)

Yo. Finanzierung Ã¼ber Eltern ist super  Hat mir auch damals mein erstes Bike gebracht...

Keine Zinsen und wenn man GlÃ¼ck hat sagen sie bei der letzten Zahlung: "Komm lass stecken" 

Kurz noch zum Thema Autofinanzierung: Ein Kumpel wollte sein Auto frÃ¼hzeitig abbezahlen und hat deswegen gespart wie ein blÃ¶der. Ist dann mit 12.000â¬ in der Hand ins Autohaus und wollte die Karre abbezahlen. Da sagt ihm der Angestellte vom Autohaus: "Herr xxx, Sie wissen, dass wenn Sie die Raten Ã¼ber die nÃ¤chsten 3 Jahre weiterlaufen lassen, sie nur 50â¬ mehr bezahlen???"

Da hat er kurz gelacht, die Kohle eingesteckt und ist nach Hause...


----------



## _Sebo_ (2. Juli 2010)

finanzieren würde ich mir auch nichts, was nicht lebensnotwendig ist!!!
zum thema bike- finanzierung- du brauchst nicht nur das bike- helm, protektoren etc... kommen auch noch hinzu!!!
teures hobby!!!


----------



## Orangesnsaft (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir erstmal ein Bike+Pedale+Helm geholt^^
Rest folgt bald. Man muss halt wissen ob mein ein gutes Bike will oder lieber ein schlechteres aber dafür ne gute Ausrüstung oder ne Sasionkarte im Bikepark


----------



## ohschda (2. Juli 2010)

Dann sind wir alle Glücklich. Außnahmen gibt es immer und wenn man das Geld auf den Konto hat lohnt sich eine Finanzierung teilweise auch, da die Zinsen auf der Bank mehr sind als die Zinsen beim Händler.
Wir sind aber ja von kein Geld haben ausgegangen.

Gelernt haben wir damit:

Es wird einem im Leben nichts geschenkt, und mit ehrlicher Arbeit sind nur die wenigsten reich geworden.

Mfg

Der Prophet

Schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen Jubail City.


----------



## sh0rt (2. Juli 2010)

Die Wippe vom Torque wird unten von 2 Schrauben zusammen gehalten, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das 07er hat hinten noch keine Steckachse, da braucht man immer recht viele Schaltaugen zur Reserve.


Nicht "man", sondern "du"! 




fishbone121 schrieb:


> also wie siehts damit aus


Ist meiner Meinung nach mit das beste Modell von allen Torques vor 2009  Mir wäre es in dem Alter allerdings auch keine 1200 mehr wert.


@ all: bitte lasst diese Finanzierungsgeschichte stecken! 1.: sowas von off-topic, 2.: Wayne  Ihr seid doch nicht seine Mami...


----------



## fishbone121 (2. Juli 2010)

also ich habs auf 1000 â¬ runtergehandelt .... aber ich glaub ich warte lieber auf ein neueres ... kann man eig. bei den meisten ne schaltbare kettenfÃ¼hrung einbauen oder bei welchen geht des nur (BildungslÃ¼cke  )


----------



## martin! (2. Juli 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Die Wippe vom Torque wird unten von 2 Schrauben zusammen gehalten, oder?



nach dem rausdrehen habe ich die wippe nicht auseinander bekommen, wollte aber auch nichts kaputt brechen


----------



## sh0rt (3. Juli 2010)

martin! schrieb:


> nach dem rausdrehen habe ich die wippe nicht auseinander bekommen, wollte aber auch nichts kaputt brechen



Hehe,

meine Frage war, waren da zwei Schrauben drin?  oder war eins der Löcher leer?


----------



## martin! (3. Juli 2010)

achso,

ne, da sind 2 kleine schräublein drin


----------



## sh0rt (3. Juli 2010)

martin! schrieb:


> achso,
> 
> ne, da sind 2 kleine schräublein drin



Gut, dann ist eine abgefallen...


----------



## fishbone121 (3. Juli 2010)

hallo nomal...  
hab jetzt mir ma das giant glory 1 angeschaut... hier der link: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/265045/cat/42
wollte wissen ob das acuh tourentauglich ist mit schaltbarer kettenführung... könnte man da vl das gewicht iwie reduzieren ?


----------



## sh0rt (3. Juli 2010)

Torque Thread?

Zu den Fragen: Nein


----------



## Deleted 118538 (3. Juli 2010)

off topic
gescheites original bild anfordern


----------



## maddin80 (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe leider ein kleines Problem mit meinem Torque 8.0 von 08, habe mich heute gemault und mir das Schaltauge abgerissen, kann mir wer sagen, was eine neues ca kostet? 
Mein zweites Problem ist der Schalthebel-Links, der rastet nicht mehr ein, kann mir da auch zufällig wer sagen, woran das liegt und ob man das beheben kann?

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (4. Juli 2010)

maddin80 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> habe leider ein kleines Problem mit meinem Torque 8.0 von 08, habe mich heute gemault und mir das Schaltauge abgerissen, kann mir wer sagen, was eine neues ca kostet?
> Mein zweites Problem ist der Schalthebel-Links, der rastet nicht mehr ein, kann mir da auch zufällig wer sagen, woran das liegt und ob man das beheben kann?
> ...



Schaltauge gibst bei Canyon für 22,90 (http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z08_02)
Den Schalthebel mal aufschrauben und die Rasterungen anschauen; eventuell mal den Zug überprüfen.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Rines (4. Juli 2010)

Das schaltauge kostet entweder 12 oder 16 Euro.. tippe aus Zweites! und mist der Rasterung hatte ich auhc mal en Problem mit nem Lx Trigger.. aufgeschraubt und gesehn das das ding einfach verschlissen ist. Wasn das für en Trigger? Teuer? 
wenn nicht einfach ma reingucken.. aber meiner war defenetiv hinüber, hab dann en neuen gekauft!


----------



## Rines (4. Juli 2010)

Ach ja 22â¬ 
fÃ¼r das Torque es kosten die 16... sorry


----------



## maddin80 (4. Juli 2010)

Der Schalthebel ist ein XT rapidfire.

Danke für die Schaltaugenlink, scvhon bestellt :-D "THX"
Wie kann ich denn erkennen, ob die Raterung ok ist? Ist mein 1. Schalthebelproblem.

Gruß


----------



## Rines (4. Juli 2010)

Schwer zu sagen. Kann natürlich auch an der zugspannung liegen, 
aber wenn nix mehr geht einfach mal aufschrauben und dann siehs du den raster. Der reibt sich nach ner Zeit an den Zähnen blank. normal halten die dinger ewig, aber bei meinen Alten Lx wars schon soweit. da kanns de dann quasi nix mehr machen. 
Einfachste war wirklich en neues ding zu holen.


----------



## maddin80 (4. Juli 2010)

Also, das Teil ging bis kurz vor dem Sturz noch, werde aber mal gucken.

Danke!


----------



## rockthetrails (4. Juli 2010)

mal was andres, was mir grade so auffällt:
wieso haben die neuen torques von tibor simai und rob j in den videos auf der canyon hp hinten 175 mm statt 180 ? die beiden sagen auch,dass der hinterbau immer auf 175mm bleibt... ?!


----------



## kNiRpS (4. Juli 2010)

das dürften in den videos vermutlich noch die prototypen sein, vielleicht hatte der zu anfangs noch 175mm. wäre jetzt so meine vermutung.

hat den schonmal jemand nachgemessen, obs beim neuen torque tatsächlich 180mm sind? beim 09er FR warens ja auch 178mm(?) und 170mm stehen drauf.


----------



## wildchild (4. Juli 2010)

hat das 09er Torque wirklich 178 mm Federweg? Wie misst man denn sowas nach?
mfg
wildchild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (4. Juli 2010)

Ich habs mal versuch zu messen, indem ich das Bike auf Kopf gestellt habe. Dann den Abstand zwischen Achsmitte hinten gerade runter zum Boden gemessen. Jeweils komplett aus- und eingefedert. 
Beim Torque ES mit dem Monarch ( 63mm Hub ) hatte ich ca 164mm gemessen. Mit dem Evolver und 70mm Hub hab ich es zwar nicht gemessen denke aber, dass es auch mehr wie 170mm sind. Wobei die letzten mm dann eh für den Durchschlagsschutz draufgehen die nur ganz selten bei einem schlecht geladeten Drop benötige.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (4. Juli 2010)

tibor hat mir mal gesagt es sind 174mm beim 09er FR und 178mm an seinem prototypen


----------



## PioneerPixel (4. Juli 2010)

Mal ne andere Frage. Habe jetzt schon oft gehört von Tibor und Mitarbeitern von Canyon, dass man das Torque FRX lieber in M nehmen solle da es spürbar agiler ist. Ein Kumpel (185 groß) hat es sich in M gekauft und ist voll zufrieden. Ich fand es selbst für mich mit 192cm sehr gut.

Was meint ihr - kann es bei meinen 192cm mit dem M Rahmen Probleme geben, oder ist sowas bei einem Freerider ehern geschmackssache ?


----------



## _Sebo_ (4. Juli 2010)

servus zusammen!!!
habe gestern endlich mein torque trailflow in empfang genommen!!!
alles prima, bis auf ein ganz wenig spiel im vorderrad.
weiß jemand wie feste die schnellspanner der steckachse angezogen werden sollten? ich meine da ist ja unten noch ein spalt und wenn der anliegt kommt doch sicher zu viel spannung auf?!
oder liegt es eher an den lagern etc!?
jemand schonmal ähnliches problem gehabt?!
besten gruß!


----------



## Flitschbirne (4. Juli 2010)

Die Schnellspanner sollen nicht so feste. Unten an der Gabel wo der kleine Schlitz ist sollte nachdem du die Schnellspanner zugemacht hast auch immer noch ein kleiner Spalt sein. Wenn der Spalt zu ist ist es schon zu feste. Hast du die Achse richtig gut festgeschraubt?


----------



## rallleb (4. Juli 2010)

@sebo
hatte ich auch, dreh einfach die steckachse ein wenig fester rein.
Trotzdem, geiles Moped das Trailflow, hab's auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (4. Juli 2010)

erledigt

auf jedenfall!!!
hatte anfangs bedenken wegen der größe, aber es ist perfekt!!!
wie für mich gemacht


----------



## kNiRpS (4. Juli 2010)

das torque frx 9.0 gibts gerade im sonderangebot 400euro günstiger http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1769&hptclc=171

nur falls jemand geplant hat es zu kaufen und die rabatt-aktion nicht mitbekommen hat!


----------



## Orangesnsaft (4. Juli 2010)

Gibt es Gründe warum es billiger angeboten wird?
Hät ich bloß gewartet


----------



## PioneerPixel (4. Juli 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Habe jetzt schon oft gehört von Tibor und Mitarbeitern von Canyon, dass man das Torque FRX lieber in M nehmen solle da es spürbar agiler ist. Ein Kumpel (185 groß) hat es sich in M gekauft und ist voll zufrieden. Ich fand es selbst für mich mit 192cm sehr gut.
> 
> Was meint ihr - kann es bei meinen 192cm mit dem M Rahmen Probleme geben, oder ist sowas bei einem Freerider ehern geschmackssache ?



Und genau deswegen meine Frage nach der Rahmengröße


----------



## Orangesnsaft (4. Juli 2010)

Gibts eigentlich die Möglichkeit sein "altes" Bike gegen ein neues zu  tauschen?
 Torque 7.0 gegen ein FRX 9.0 ?


----------



## Xplosion51 (4. Juli 2010)

du meinst quasi in zahlung geben.. 
kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,aber du kannst das alte natürlich verkaufen...


----------



## kNiRpS (4. Juli 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Gibt es Gründe warum es billiger angeboten wird?
> Hät ich bloß gewartet



tour de france angebote


----------



## Orangesnsaft (4. Juli 2010)

Man hat ja 30 Tage Zeit.
Aber im Detail weiß ich das jetzt nicht.
Ich schreib einfach mal Canyon^^

Gibt es den irgend welche Nachteile bei dem FRX 9.0?


----------



## kNiRpS (4. Juli 2010)

dann musst du das problem mit dem zurückschicken aber schnell lösen. soweit ich weiß gelten die TDF-Angebote immer nur 24h.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (4. Juli 2010)

Ok.
Ich hab das Bike ja schon länger als paar Wochen bin aber erst seit 1 Woche damit gefahren weil ich was zurück schicken musste...

Ich glaub eh nicht das sowas geht 
Aber ein Versuch ist es immer Wert, kostet ja nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (4. Juli 2010)

wenn du schon damit gefahren bist, nehmen die's nicht zurück. 
wenns noch unbenutzt gewesen wäre, hätte es klappen können.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (4. Juli 2010)

Die kÃ¶nnten es ja auch ins Outlet stellen. (Ist ja nur bissel dreckig^^)
Im Outlet kostet das FRX 9.0 2499â¬ mit Lackschaden, ist also das neue gÃ¼nstiger.


----------



## Flitschbirne (5. Juli 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Felgen der Tibor da auf seine Kiste gezogen hat?

http://blog.canyon.com/wp-content/gallery/tibors-news-juni-2010/17.jpg


----------



## Deleted 118538 (5. Juli 2010)

Spank schau halt welche es in blau gibt soweit ich weiß nur die tweet tweet


----------



## Flitschbirne (5. Juli 2010)

Schade. Ziemlich schwer die Dinger...


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2010)

Und ziemlich weich. In die Spank Felgen haut man sich schnell Beulen rein.


----------



## 13bb (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Bei meinem Torque FR ist das Schaltwerk kaputt und ich muss mir ein neues besorgen.
Macht es Sinn ein Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig zu verwenden? 
ICh fahre vorne 36/24 mit einer 11-34 Kasette. Von der Kapazität müßte es ja reichen.

Wo liegen die Vor/Nachteile eines Schaltwerks mit kurzem Käfig?

Ich habe hier leider noch keinerlei Erfahrungen und hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Cu


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2010)

13bb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Bei meinem Torque FR ist das Schaltwerk kaputt und ich muss mir ein neues besorgen.
> Macht es Sinn ein Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig zu verwenden?
> ...



Kurze Kette, weniger Schlagen der Kette.
Zu kurzes Schaltwerk - spannt die Kette bei klein-klein nicht genug (wenn gross-gross schaltbar bleiben soll) und die Kette hängt durch.
Wenn du also praktisch nie 22-11 bis 22-15 fährst, kannst du ein kurzes nehmen, aber die Kette nicht zu arg kürzen! 
Sonst nimm halt ein mittleres, ist bei meinem problemlos. Ein langes brauchts wirklich nicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sonst nimm halt ein mittleres, ist bei meinem problemlos. Ein langes brauchts wirklich nicht.




@ 13bb: falls du von Shimano sprichst - da sind die "kurzen" Käfige so lang wie die mittleren bei Sram, nur zur Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 13bb (6. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ 13bb: falls du von Shimano sprichst - da sind die "kurzen" Käfige so lang wie die mittleren bei Sram, nur zur Info




Hab mich schon gewundert, weil ich bei Shimano nur zwei größen gefunden habe. 
Mit dem kurzen Shimano sind also keine Probleme zu erwarten?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Juli 2010)

13bb schrieb:


> Mit dem kurzen Shimano sind also keine Probleme zu erwarten?


Japp. Ein Kumpel fährt das "kurze" XT mit 36/22 und 34-11 -> passt!


----------



## -Steppenwolf (6. Juli 2010)

Was meint ihr zum Torque FRX 9.0?
ganz allgemein, gibt es Schwächen?

mfg


----------



## homerkills (6. Juli 2010)

-Steppenwolf schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zum Torque FRX 9.0?
> ganz allgemein, gibt es Schwächen?
> 
> mfg



lass die finger vom outlet frx!!!das ist meins


----------



## Orangesnsaft (6. Juli 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> lass die finger vom outlet frx!!!das ist meins



Schaut doch mal aufn neupreis.
oder ist es im Outlet noch günstiger als 2200?


----------



## -Steppenwolf (6. Juli 2010)

wie lang gilt der Preis? und hat jmd. ne Ahnung wie viele Bikes in Größe L die noch haben?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (6. Juli 2010)

Ist glaub in ALLEN Größen "Sofort" verfügbar. Noch^^


----------



## steveo282 (7. Juli 2010)

mal ne andere frage: wieviel bar sollte ich in die reifen meines torque playzones machen bzw wieviel sind da von werk aus drin?


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juli 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage: wieviel bar sollte ich in die reifen meines torque playzones machen bzw wieviel sind da von werk aus drin?


Die Frage meinst du nicht ernst oder? 

1000 verschiedene Leute haben 1001 verschiedene Vorlieben und fahren 1002 verschiedene Luftdrücke in ihren Reifen  Wie wärs denn mit "einfach nach DEINEM Geschmack"?  Ich fahre generell immer unter 2 bar (teilweise deutlich drunter), mir kommt es dabei eher auf den absoluten Grip an und ich fahre damit keine allzu langen Touren, daher passt das für MICH.


----------



## aibeekey (7. Juli 2010)

kommt auf dein gewicht, deinen fahrstil und deine vorlieben drin... ich fahr vorne und hinten 1 bar, aber ich wieg auch so gut wie nix 

die herstellerangaben kannst du jedenfalls getrost vergessen, die sind viel zu hoch angesetzt.

prinzipiell: je weniger luft, desto besser der grip.... aber mit weniger luft kann es auch passieren, dass dir der reifen durchschlägt und du nen platten bekommst. das passiert je nach gewicht/technik mal früher mal später.

DEIN idealer reifendruck is also ein kompromiss aus grip und durchschlagschutz, empfehlungen findest du über die suchfunktion.
letztlich musst du aber selbst rausfinden, was bei dir der richtige ist.

edit... ach toll, zu langsam ^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juli 2010)

marx. schrieb:


> ich fahr vorne und hinten 1 bar


wie soll DAS denn bitte gehen?  Sprichst du von 1 bar Überdruck = 2 bar...?


EDIT: ätsch


----------



## tiss79 (7. Juli 2010)

*lach, na wenn dir deine Pumpe 1 Bar anzeigt, hast Du schon 1 Bar Überdruck . Das geht aber wirklich. Ich hab mal zufällig ca. 1 bar gefahren. Viel mir dann beim Nachpumpen auf. Mit breiten Minions mit DH Karkasse und relativ wenig Gewicht geht das . Wenn Du leicht genug bist, kannste die komplett ohne Druck fahren . 
Wegen der Frage...ich würde vorne 0,5 bar fahren und hinten 4 bar . Macht im Schnitt 2,25...das rollt gut und hat gleichzeitig gut Grip . Ne, Spaß beiseite, dass kann man nur selber rausfinden, bzw. ist stark reifen- und einsatzabhängig.

Gruß


----------



## Giant XTC (7. Juli 2010)

Servus Leute,

ich habe an meinen ES eine Speiche der Crossmax SX verbogen. Die Felge hat keinen Achter.

Der "freundliche" Händler um die Ecke sprach von 70 - 100 EUR für eine Reparatur durch Mavic und ich denke mir das muss doch günstiger gehen!

Kann ich mir nicht einfach das hier bestellen, die alte Speiche enfernen, die neue einsetzen, anziehen und ggf. ein wenig nachzentrieren. Ein Bekannter hat so einen 0815 Zentrierständer.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Rines (7. Juli 2010)

Klar geht das. Geht doch bei normalen Spreichen auch. Aber ich hab die sogar mal einzeln gesehn. Bei Tnc Hamburg oder so.


----------



## Giant XTC (7. Juli 2010)

Super, wenn jemand einzelne Speichen findet bitte melden 

Edit: Habe sie gefunden und werde jetzt bestellen!


----------



## Power-Valve (7. Juli 2010)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Super, wenn jemand einzelne Speichen findet bitte melden
> 
> Edit: Habe sie gefunden und werde jetzt bestellen!



verraets du uns wo?

LG
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/index.php/cat/c1583_Crossmax-SX-09.html

Weiter unten...


----------



## Giant XTC (7. Juli 2010)

hier


----------



## _Sebo_ (8. Juli 2010)

was meint ihr?
ist es notwendig eine unterrohrschutzfolie anzubringen?!
besten gruß


----------



## martin! (8. Juli 2010)

auf lack würde ich es machen
auf eloxal nicht unbedingt, kann man aber


----------



## Power-Valve (8. Juli 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> was meint ihr?
> ist es notwendig eine unterrohrschutzfolie anzubringen?!
> besten gruß



ist die nicht schon dran? Mein Alpinist hat eine...


----------



## whigger (8. Juli 2010)

Ist nur bei den lackierten dran, die anodisierten haben nix. Ich hab mir aber auch vorgenommen was dran zu machen. Schaden kann es nix


----------



## _Sebo_ (8. Juli 2010)

ganz genau!
es ist wohl öfters vorgekommen, dass sich beim ablösen der schutzfolie(ca1jahr) die beschichtung gelöst hat!?
der canyon verkäufer hat mir eine mitgegeben, bin mir aber unsicher...


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juli 2010)

Die Anodisierung kann nicht ablösen, da sie im Material ist. Dass sich der Lack ablöst, fände ich erstaunlich. 
Aber die Schutzfolie nutzt eigentlich wenig, gegen Steinschlag hilft die nicht, nur gegen Steinchen (Splitt). 
Die Folie hilft gut bei Scheuerstellen von Zügen usw..


----------



## Orangesnsaft (8. Juli 2010)

http://www.fahrrad-schnaeppchen.de/products/Fahrrad-Zubehoer/Schutzbleche/SKS-X-Board-VR-anthrazit-grau24.html

Lohnt sich sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (8. Juli 2010)

gehört meiner meinung anch nicht an ein mtb das bekommt dann halt nen paar kratzer (oh mein gott wie schlimm) und schaut gebraucht aus was bei nem gebrauchsgegenstand dazu gehört (und bevor mich jemand drauf hinweist: ja ich verwende politur aber nur um die kratzer hervorzuheben )


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juli 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Lohnt sich sowas?


Nein. Wenn der Matsch am Fliegen ist, hat man auch mit so einem Teil die Fresse voll davon und zum Schutz gegen Steinschlag ist das ja wohl vollkommen absurd


----------



## ohschda (8. Juli 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Ist nur bei den lackierten dran, die anodisierten haben nix. Ich hab mir aber auch vorgenommen was dran zu machen. Schaden kann es nix



Bestell mir mit alles klar!?

Warte immernoch auf meine Thermoskanne!!

Mfg

ArabOhschda


----------



## whigger (9. Juli 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Bestell mir mit alles klar!?
> 
> Warte immernoch auf meine Thermoskanne!!
> 
> ...



Hey mein arabischer Freund!

Ich hab mir da schon was ausgedacht und auch für Dich was im Petto. Die Thermoskanne kommt auch erst im November, die sind noch in der Fabrik

Übrigens sehr geiler Sonnenbrand, den Du da hast. Wenn sich da mal nicht so richtig die Haut schält und die Farbe mit ab geht


----------



## fofiman (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich baue für einen Bekannten grade ein Torque FRx 9.0 auf 2-fach Kurbel um.
kann vielleicht mal jemand ein Foto posten, auf dem man die Zugführung unter dem Tretlager sieht?
Bei Benutzung des Endanschlags schleift der Zug an der Schweißnaht.
Außerdem ist der Winkel zur Umwerferanlenkung bei Nutzung des Lochs im Drehpunkt auch nicht optimal, auch da scheuert der Zug.

Canyon behauptet am Telefon man könnte und dürfte diesen Rahmen nicht mit 2-fach fahren. Diese Aussage halte ich für sehr unglaubwürdig.


----------



## PioneerPixel (9. Juli 2010)

Stimmt es denn nun das man den andosierten Rahmen nicht mit Folie bekleben soll ? Ist der andosierte Rahmen was Steinschläge am Unterrohr betrifft Robuster als ein Lackierter ? 
An meinen Torque ES in Weiß ist ein Unterrohrschutz drann und da ist noch nix durchgekommen.
Allerdings schleift der Schaltzug am Sitzrohr und die Bremsleitung an der Schwinge direkt hinterm Tretlager. Da würde ich also nun beim Torque FRX etwas Folie hinkleben - es sei denn das Andosierte ist dagegen robuster ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juli 2010)

Meine beiden anodisierten Canyons haben Folie. Da wie gesagt die Anodisierung im Material ist, platzt da nichts ab, aber Kratzer sind Kratzer und Beulen sind Beulen....Steinschläge am Unterrohr haben bei meinem FR so hässliche tiefe Krater hinterlassen, daher habe ich da mal Schaumgummi hingeklebt - zumindest knallts jetzt nicht mehr ganz so laut wenn die Brocken fliegen.

@fofiman: beim FR ist der Zug ab Anschlag der Hülle bis kurz vorm Umwerfer in einer Teflonhülse geführt, die auf dem Tretlager aufliegt.


----------



## martin82 (9. Juli 2010)

Wollte hier kurz auf diesen interessanten Thread aufmerksam machen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336003

sicherlich interessant für alle die einen DHX air in ihrem Torque fahren, ich konnte damit auf jeden Fall die Hinterbaufunktion in meinem ES 2009 deutlich verbessern.

Gruss, Martin


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Juli 2010)

Hmmm, interessante Idee -- werde es ev. bei meinem mal testen...


----------



## rockthetrails (9. Juli 2010)

ich schraub da an meinem dämpfer nicht rum, ich bin glücklich, dass er so funktioniert wie er grade ist, ich komm auch gut klar mit den einstellungen.
außerdem,was mach ich wenn was schief läuft ? keiner gibt mir ne garantie, dass es wirklich klappt.


----------



## -Steppenwolf (10. Juli 2010)

Bei meinem Neuen Torque FRX 9.0 klackert die e. thirteen Kettenführung bei den kleinen Gängen! ist das ein Fehler in der Einstellung oder vollkommen normal?


----------



## PioneerPixel (10. Juli 2010)

Hab heute auch mein neues Torque FRX bekommen - auch bei mir klackert die KeFü in kleinsten Gang. Scheint normal da die Kettenlinie für die KeFü dann nicht mehr ganz Ideal ist.

Ist es normal, dass man bei der Totem die Zugstufenregler nach unten rausziehen kann ? 

Bei mir war die Totem leider auch an der Gabelgrone bis aufs Aluminium durch zerkratzt - das sollte bei einem Neurad ja echt nicht sein


----------



## Demonhunter (10. Juli 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Hab heute auch mein neues Torque FRX bekommen - auch bei mir klackert die KeFü in kleinsten Gang. Scheint normal da die Kettenlinie für die KeFü dann nicht mehr ganz Ideal ist.
> 
> Ist es normal, dass man bei der Totem die Zugstufenregler nach unten rausziehen kann ?
> 
> Bei mir war die Totem leider auch an der Gabelgrone bis aufs Aluminium durch zerkratzt - das sollte bei einem Neurad ja echt nicht sein


 

Kefü macht bei meinem 2009er FRX 9.0 keine Geräusche vlt. mal nen bissle basteln.

Zugstufe kannste immer rausziehn, das is völlig normal aber der Kronen Kratzer eek würde mich auch ärgern, da würde ich nochmal anrufen...


----------



## -Steppenwolf (10. Juli 2010)

Mein Bike hat so gut wie garkeine Macke : )
aber mein Beileid, ich kann mir vorstellen wie mies das ist!


----------



## Evil_Knievel (10. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute!

Hat jemand von Euch schonmal davon gehört, das Canyon neben dem Crash-Replacement evtl auch nur einzelne Teile des Rahmens tauscht, z.B. nur die untere Schwinge des Hinterbaus?
Hab mir meine heute leider zersemmelt, und bin nicht gerade scharf drauf 749,- Euro für nen neuen Rahmen auszugeben


----------



## wildchild (10. Juli 2010)

Ein Freund von mir hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem (bei ihm ist der Hinterbau von einem Torque fr 2008 gebrochen (Kettenstrebe)). Canyon hat damals nur einen neuen Rahmen angeboten....
Sag mal, was hast du denn angestellt?
mfg
wildchild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (11. Juli 2010)

also bei mir is die schwinge au gerissen is nun schon seit 3 wochen bei den deppen wird halt getauscht


----------



## Deleted 118538 (11. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand schon mal das erlebt was mir passiert ist? ich fahr gerade einen sacht abfallenden trail entlang und plötzlich rutscht mein rad weg. mich hauts hin und als ich aufgestanden bin und mir mein bike nehme sehe ich einen bösen kratzer auf der linken seite in den decals und keine luft mehr im dämpfer. schau ich es mir genauer an hat es das ventil vom dämpfer abgesprengt und mir die entweichende luft das bike wegezogen hat! 

Ist das garantie? eigentlich doch schon oder?


----------



## harke (11. Juli 2010)

ja sturzschäden laufen immer auf garantie


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht hat ein durch die Hitze entstandener Überdruck im Dämpfer das Ventil abgesprengt. Geht sowas?


----------



## nullstein (11. Juli 2010)

Willst du etwa behaupten, dass die ausströmende Luft dich vom Rad gehauen hat


----------



## Deleted 118538 (11. Juli 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Willst du etwa behaupten, dass die ausströmende Luft dich vom Rad gehauen hat



ja plötzlich war etwas am hauptrahemn und hat mich weg gedrückt. mir geht es halt darum das das bike von 09 ist und das eine jahr garantie vorbei oder!?
ach ja bin nirgendwo hängen geblieben und auch nicht draufgestürzt also lasst euren sarkasmus! hab deswegen das gang battle final verpasst


----------



## Rad-ab (11. Juli 2010)

Wenn der Dämpfer ohne äußere Einflüsse sein Ventil verloren hat ist,
dass ein Mangel und man kann davon ausgehen das dieser Mangel im 
Keim von Beginn an da war. D.h. dies wäre von der 2 Jährigen 
Gewährleistung gedeckt in der der Händler für Mängel haftet.

Allerdings ist nur in den ersten 6 Monaten eine Beweislastumkehr von 
Gesetzes wegen vorgesehen.

D.h. die restlichen 1,5Jahre mußt Du dem Händler (hier Canyon) beweisen 
das der Mangel im Keim von Anfang an da war -> meist ein Ding der 
Unmöglichkeit. Also biste letztlich auf die Kulanz von Canyon angewiesen.
Dies bzgl. geht probieren über studieren ;-)


----------



## Deleted 118538 (11. Juli 2010)

ok danke rad ab schreib denen gleich mal ne mail drückt mir die daumen!


----------



## fishbone121 (11. Juli 2010)

hallo  ! 
ich weiß einfach nich ob ich mir das canyon torque holen soll oder   lieber nich... is von 2007  
hier der link:  http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Torque-FR...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b33c22c2
ich fahr hauptsächlich freeride und DH... 
für mich wärs ganz gut, dass es ne schaltbare kettenführung hat, weil   ich manchmal auch einfach kleine touren auf berge machen will und ich   selbst auch am Berg wohne... nur ich weiß eben nich ob ich mit dem ding   auch größere Dinge springen kann... 
kenn mich auch noch so gut mit der fox talas 36 rc2 aus... ? hab gehört die soll eher für enduro sein .... stimmt das ?? 
wie siehts aus ?
danke schonmal im vorraus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (11. Juli 2010)

warum gibt es soooo viele die sich ein 5000â¬ bike leisten kÃ¶nnen dann aber auf den performance reifen rumfahren? vor allem liteville und cube fahrer?


----------



## sh0rt (11. Juli 2010)

fishbone dein post kommt mir so bekannt vor, hatten wir das Thema nicht hier und an diversen anderen Stellen schon?


----------



## PioneerPixel (11. Juli 2010)

Hi - ist es bei einer neuen Totem so wie diese am FRX verbaut ist normal, dass sich diese nachdem das Bike etwas länger auf Kopf stand wie blockiert anfühlt ?  
Ich muss dann erst 2 - 3 mal Pumpen bis die Gabel vernünftig anspricht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Juli 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> ...dann aber auf den performance reifen rumfahren?


?

@PioneerPixel: ist bei meiner Solo-Air MCDH auch so, auch wenn das Bike nur normal herumstand. Konkret federt sie 1-2x nur ca. zur Hälfte ein. 
Warum: keine Ahnung. 
Ist aber wohl unproblematisch.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (11. Juli 2010)

schwalbe hat einmal die evo linie und die performance linie die evo ist die normal mit dem guten gummi dem guten durchschalgschutz gutem gewicht die performance sind einfach nur billig, schwer schlecht beim fahren...

lassen wir das mal beiseite. für den fall das ich mir nen neuen dämpfer kaufen muss: welchen von den dreien: Fox DHX Air, Marzocchi Roco Air tst R Worldcup(oder so ähnlich wäre mein favourit) oder wieder den manitou?


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Juli 2010)

Weiß ich schon. Aber was hat das mit diesem Thread zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildchild (11. Juli 2010)

Ich würde bei Manitou bleiben (wenn ich einen Luftdämpfer möchte), denn der DHX Air (zumindestens der 2008er) harmoniert m.M. nach nicht mit dem Torque Hinterbau. Ich allerdings würde mir für ein solches Rad lieber einen günstigen und dennoch vernünftigen Stahlfederdämpfer holen, da dieser gerade aus dem Torque-Hinterbau einiges mehr an Performance herausholen kann.(z.B. Vivid)
mfg
wildchild


----------



## Deleted 118538 (11. Juli 2010)

vor nen paar seiten sagte einer wenn stahlfeder nur einen von den teuren guten da sonst der manitou besser ist

der 2010 passt nicht mehr




seht ihr das ventil und den rebound knopf das passt nicht mehr in die obere aufnahme
oder kann man den oberen teil drehen


----------



## wildchild (11. Juli 2010)

Die teueren Dämpfer wie DHX RC4 oder BOS "Sex Toy" (weis jetzt nicht wie das Ding eigendlich heißt^^) sind auch nicht viel besser als z.B der Vivid. Wir reden hier ja nicht von einem Vergleich zwischen einem Fox Van und einem DHX 4.0 oder RC4. Hier wäre natürlich der Van schlechter. Der Vivid wird auch im Worldcup noch gefahren und ist ein solider, gut funktionierender Dämpfer, der auch über die gleichen Einstellmöglichkeiten wie die teuren Dämpfer verfügt. Ein Luftdämpfer wird bei gleichem Preis m.M nach immer schlechter sein, als ein Coil. Der Evolver im Torque ist dennoch ein hervorragender Dämpfer, das will ich nicht bestreiten; dennoch ist er einem guten Coil-Dämpfer unterlegen.
Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.
mfg
wildchild


----------



## wildchild (11. Juli 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> vor nen paar seiten sagte einer wenn stahlfeder nur einen von den teuren guten da sonst der manitou besser ist
> 
> der 2010 passt nicht mehr
> 
> ...


Den kann man höchstwahrscheinlich drehen....
edit: Schau dir mal Bilder von den älteren Modellen an: die haben das Ventil und den Rebound-Knopf auch so angeordnet -> Man muss ihn drehen können
mfg
wildchild


----------



## fishbone121 (11. Juli 2010)

nee also eig. is meine hauptfrage nur ob man mit ner fox talas 36 rc2 auch dicke sachen springen kann und auch n bissl downhillen kann !
*bitte antworten is dringend !!!*


----------



## PioneerPixel (11. Juli 2010)

Mit der Talas 36 RC2 kann man auch Drops springen und nen DH Fahren. Natürlich wäre eine Stahlfeder von der Federkennlinie fürs reine Freeriden und DH Fahren besser aber nicht zwingen robuster.

___________________________________________
VERKAUFE: FOX 36 VAN R FIT 2010 Federgabel - Weiß - Taper 1 1/8"-1.5"


----------



## M3ph!st0 (12. Juli 2010)

wenn du nen neunen luft dämpfer willst warte doch auf den Vivid Air der soll genau so geil sein wie der Coil Vivid aber ne ganze ecke leichter!

Und das mit dem vergleich zwischen Dämpfer vom gleichen Anbieter wie Van und DHX das is doch eh der gleiche nur halt ohne groß Verstellung!
Und zwischen DHX 4 und 5 oder dem neuen RC4 oder wie der heißt, is kein unterschied außer das bei einem eine Verstellung nicht vorhanden ist!

Und m.M. nach was wollen "normale" Fahrer mit 3 Mio. Verstellsachen, das kostet nur Zeit und Nerven und kann alles kaputt gehen


----------



## Evil_Knievel (12. Juli 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> also bei mir is die schwinge au gerissen is nun schon seit 3 wochen bei den deppen wird halt getauscht



Wird der ganze Rahmen getauscht, oder nur die Schwinge? Und läuft das auf Garantie, oer hast Du's selbst verschuldet? Bei mir wirds nämlich wahrscheinlich nix mit Garantie...


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Juli 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Hi - ist es bei einer neuen Totem so wie diese am FRX verbaut ist normal, dass sich diese nachdem das Bike etwas länger auf Kopf stand wie blockiert anfühlt ?
> Ich muss dann erst 2 - 3 mal Pumpen bis die Gabel vernünftig anspricht.



Ist bei meiner auch so, ohne das sie auf dem Kopf stand. Fühlt sich die
ersten 2 - 3 Mal sehr rau an, so als wenn die Tauchrohre Riefen hätten. 
Weiss auch nicht, ob das normal ist.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (12. Juli 2010)

M3ph!st0 schrieb:


> Und m.M. nach was wollen "normale" Fahrer mit 3 Mio. Verstellsachen, das kostet nur Zeit und Nerven und kann alles kaputt gehen



ich stell mir meinen dämpfer und meine gabel im lift passend auf die strecke ein also ich benutze die knöpfe schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (12. Juli 2010)

kann mir mal jemand erklären wie dieses high und lowspeed funzt bei ner 36 fox hab da nämlich keinen schimmer mehr ich hab schon 2 std rumgemacht kapier net welcher knopf was bringt
mfg 
Nico


----------



## wildchild (12. Juli 2010)

das ist gaanz einfach: Lowspeed ist der kleine Knopf, Highspeed der große.
Wenn das Bike umgedreht ist, kann man die Verstellknöpfe nach belieben und normaler Gewohnheit (wie oben bei der Zugstufe) verstellen.
Alles klar?
mfg
wildchild
PS: Ist hier alles erklärt: http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/06_36_gr.pdf


----------



## chrissfinish (12. Juli 2010)

Hi hab mir grad eben eine torque fr 2009 gekauf und wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiss welches mass die steckachse hat 12mm oder 10mm

Gruss


----------



## Napoli94 (12. Juli 2010)

jup thx so mehr oder weniger xD


----------



## Napoli94 (12. Juli 2010)

hinten???? 
wenn ja 12mm


----------



## Deleted 118538 (12. Juli 2010)

12x150mm aber die naben breite nur 135


----------



## fishbone121 (12. Juli 2010)

bildungslücke: was ist eig. ne federkennlinie ?


----------



## homerkills (12. Juli 2010)

eine sekunde gegoogelt

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feder_(Technik)


----------



## tical2000 (12. Juli 2010)

Die Federkennlinie beschreibt die Abhängigkeit der Federkraft F vom  Federweg s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (12. Juli 2010)

verstehe....


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2010)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> nee also eig. is meine hauptfrage nur ob man mit ner fox talas 36 rc2 auch dicke sachen springen kann und auch n bissl downhillen kann !





Napoli94 schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand erklären wie dieses high und lowspeed funzt bei ner 36 fox hab da nämlich keinen schimmer mehr ich hab schon 2 std rumgemacht kapier net welcher knopf was bringt





fishbone121 schrieb:


> bildungslücke: was ist eig. ne federkennlinie ?


Sagt mal, was für ne Spam-Seuche ist hier denn ausgebrochen? Seid ihr zu faul/blöd zum denken, googeln oder Manual lesen?


----------



## PioneerPixel (13. Juli 2010)

Hi hab heute mein neues Tork FRX getestet. Dabei habe ich festgestellt das mir die Feder offensichtlich zu weich ist. Hab im Piggy 150psi, HS bis auf 3 Klicks ganz zu, LS 6 Klicks zu, Bottom Out fast ganz zu, Preload relativ stramm ( wie misst man eigentlich den Preload ? ) 
Dann gings ab zum 1M Flatdrop - Dämpfer nutzt bis auf 1mm den Vollen Hub.

Tork FRX ist M - ich 192 groß 80 ink. Ausrüstung schwer. Welche Feder würdet ihr empfehlen  450 oder 500 ?  
Lohnt sich eine Titan Feder zwecks Gewicht ?


Gibts eigentlich ne Lösung für die Lauge KeFü am FRX - bei jeder Landung kracht die Kette da drinne rum, das hört sich ja grausam an. Die Kette schlägt dabei am oberen Teil der Kefü gegen die hintere untere Schraube/Gewinde was die 2 Teile links und rechts verbindet.

Und noch was - das Deemax HR hat leichtes Spiel. Ich meine hier mal gelesn zu haben das man dies nicht nur mit dem Schlüssel nachziehen sondern noch etwas abfeilen soll ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> ... Preload relativ stramm ( wie misst man eigentlich den Preload ? ...


Damit sollte man eigentlich einfach nur die Feder so fest vorspannen, dass sie nicht mehr herumwackelt. Zur "Härteeinstellung" bringt das (so gut wie) nix und du läufst Gefahr, dass die Windungen der Feder aufeinander krachen, wenn du sie zu viel vorspannst.


----------



## PioneerPixel (13. Juli 2010)

Gut zu wissen danke - bin halt voher nur Luftdämpfer gefahren


----------



## Deleted 118538 (13. Juli 2010)

und wer vorspannt wird die kleinen schläge mehr spüren als jemand der nicht vorspannt. ist die feder vorgespannt wird ja schon eine gewisse kraft auf die federausgeübt und so werden schläöge die kleiner als diese kraft sind nciht rausgefiltert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (13. Juli 2010)

@`Smubob´
chill mal !


----------



## Deleted 118538 (13. Juli 2010)

hi leute
kann mir jemand sagen welche genauen maße die dämpferbuchsen fürs 09er haben? (firma wär auch noch cool) ach ja dämpfer ist der evolver. weiß jemand ob es die auch aus stahl gibt? meien haben gerade mal ne halbe saison gehalten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2010)

22,2mm Breite, 8mm Bolzendurchmesser

Dämpferbuchsen aus Stahl wären sinnlos, da die die Dämpferaugen ruinieren würden. Hat schon seinen Sinn, dass die so "weich" sind  Der Dämpfer gleitet ja in den Buchsen beim Einfedern.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (13. Juli 2010)

15â¬  krass


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2010)

normal...


----------



## Deleted 118538 (13. Juli 2010)

woher weiß ich welche von den beiden kaputt ist? also die oberen beiden oder die unteren beiden ich weiß zumindest shcon das eines kaputt ist =D


----------



## sh0rt (13. Juli 2010)

So nun wird meine Wippe auch wieder von zwei Schrauben zusammengehalten ^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> woher weiß ich welche von den beiden kaputt ist? also die oberen beiden oder die unteren beiden ich weiß zumindest shcon das eines kaputt ist =D


Finger dran legen und wackeln bzw. Sattel per Hand entlasten und erfühlen, wo Spiel ist.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (13. Juli 2010)

ok danke dann sind es wieder die unteren. ach ja canyon schickt mir jetzt einen rücksendeschein und repariert/ersetzt den Dämpfer (hat er zumindest behauptet am telefon).


----------



## kreet (13. Juli 2010)

Ist es eigentlich möglich zbsp das Dropzone in der Rahmenfarbe des Alpinist (Graphite Grey) zu bestellen? Denn es ist ja eigentlich der gleiche Rahmen.
Hat evtl. jmd Erfahrungen mit farblichen Sonderwünschen?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, gibt´s nicht.


----------



## sh0rt (13. Juli 2010)

http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?q=25


----------



## -Steppenwolf (13. Juli 2010)

Nabend! 
ich bin mir bei meinem neuen FRX 9.0 nicht ganz sicher ob für mich die Passende Feder im DHX RC4 verbaut ist!
ich wiege 73kg und hab die 450 x 2.80er drinnen und hab trotz rel. harter Druckstufe schon über 3/4 des Federwegs genutzt obwohl ich nur meinen Hometrail (keine Drops) gefahren bin! 
Der Sag beträgt ca. 35%

mfg!


----------



## PioneerPixel (13. Juli 2010)

Hast du mal den Luftdruck im Piggy überprüft ? Erst das BO ganz aufdrehen also bis Anschlag - und dann die Pumpe anschließen. 

Ich hab aber auch das Problem unsicher zu sein ob die Feder für mich die richtige ist. Habe die 400er drinne und bei 13Bar im Piggy und vollem BO nutze ich bei einem 1M Drop bis auf 6mm den Vollen Hub.
In der Grundposition hab ich aber 35 - 38% SAG was ja eigentlich schon fast zu viel ist.


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. Juli 2010)

Mal ne Frage zum Piggy beim DHX RC4: 
Laut Fox sind max 13.8Bar erlaubt. Diese Angabe bezieht sich doch auf Luftdruck wenn das BO komplett offen ist oder ? Denn wenn ich es zudrehe wird der Luftdruck ja folglich höher.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (14. Juli 2010)

gehört zu den buchsen auch diese auf einer seite durchgeschlitzte hülse dazu oder muss ich die extra kaufen?


----------



## sh0rt (14. Juli 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> gehört zu den buchsen auch diese auf einer seite durchgeschlitzte hülse dazu oder muss ich die extra kaufen?



Wenn du das Gleitlager meinst, was in die Dämpferaugen gepresst/steckt wird, dann ist das meist nicht dabei. 

Hier sind findest du Maße:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=364148&page=18

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=21042


----------



## Deleted 118538 (14. Juli 2010)

ok danke ich frag einfach mal meinen dealer aber sind es jetzt 22,2x8mm oder 46x8mm?


----------



## Monsterwade (14. Juli 2010)

Nach nur 10 Bike-Tagen hat der Hinterbau schon fühlbar und hörbar Spiel an folgendem Lager: 





Lagerschrauben sind mit korrekt 14 Nm angezogen. Wird wohl Ende Saison ein Garantiefall.
Ist trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2010)

Na mit sowas würde ich aber nicht ewig warten, sonst hat Canyon das Argument auf seiner Seite, dass du das ja auch einfach "kaputt gemosht" haben könntest  Wie das mit der Beweislastumkehr bei Kauf aus der Schweiz aussieht, weiß ich nicht genau... normal bei uns 6 Monate. Danach musst du denen beweisen, dass der Mangel schon von Anfang an bestand - davor sie dir das Gegenteil.


----------



## martin! (14. Juli 2010)

@ monsterwade
falls noch nicht gesehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466312


----------



## Monsterwade (14. Juli 2010)

Jep. Auf den Fred bin ich auch grad drauf gestossen. Danke für die Info.

Da ich ein paar Sachen gebucht habe, brauche ich das Bike und kann es bis Ende
September nicht zu Canyon schicken. Werde sie mal anrufen und das abklären.


----------



## woodybender (14. Juli 2010)

-Steppenwolf schrieb:


> Nabend!
> ich bin mir bei meinem neuen FRX 9.0 nicht ganz sicher ob für mich die Passende Feder im DHX RC4 verbaut ist!
> ich wiege 73kg und hab die 450 x 2.80er drinnen und hab trotz rel. harter Druckstufe schon über 3/4 des Federwegs genutzt obwohl ich nur meinen Hometrail (keine Drops) gefahren bin!
> Der Sag beträgt ca. 35%
> ...



Hallo,

fahre auch einen RC4, wiege so ca. 80kg mit Ausrüstung fahre aber ein FR, habe eine 350x2,8 Feder, im Ausgeichbehälter 10 Bar Durschlagschutz halbe Umdrehung, langsame Druckstufe 2 klicks, schnelle Druckstufe ganz auf. In der Konfig macht der Dämpfer bei mir alles zwichen einem und zwei Meter mit, so wird der Federweg bei mir bis auf ein paar millimeter ausgenutzt, falls mal was höheres ansteht kann ja noch der Druck im Ausgleichbehälter geändert werden oder der Durschlagschutz reingedreht werden und ganz zum schluß noch die schnelle Druckstufe reingedreht werden.


----------



## -Steppenwolf (14. Juli 2010)

Dann wirds bei mir wohl am Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter liegen! habe den Druck noch nicht überpfüft und abgesehn von low/highspeed und zugstufe noch nichts verstellt.
Was mich auch wundert ist das die Feder bei mir sehr kurz wirkt! kanns sein das da ein Canyon Mitarbeiter beim einbau den Vorspannring zu sehr angezogen hat?

auf jedenfall werde ich jetzt mal den Druck überprüfen, danke!


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. Juli 2010)

Wie stellt man den Druck im Piggy eigentlich richtig ein ?  Erst BO ganz aufdrehen - aufpumpen und dann BO verstellen ?
Oder erste BO verstellen und dann den Druck aufpumpen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (14. Juli 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Wie stellt man den Druck im Piggy eigentlich richtig ein ?  Erst BO ganz aufdrehen - aufpumpen und dann BO verstellen ?
> Oder erste BO verstellen und dann den Druck aufpumpen ?



Um BO verstellen zu können, sollte die Luft aus dem Piggy.
BO wie gewünscht einstellen, dann Piggy wieder wie gewünscht aufpumpen.


----------



## tical2000 (15. Juli 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Jep. Auf den Fred bin ich auch grad drauf gestossen. Danke für die Info.
> 
> Da ich ein paar Sachen gebucht habe, brauche ich das Bike und kann es bis Ende
> September nicht zu Canyon schicken. Werde sie mal anrufen und das abklären.




Schreib mal bitte was Canyon Dir gesagt hat zwecks erst ende der Saison einschicken. Interessiert mich auch!
Danke!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juli 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Wenn du das Gleitlager meinst, was in die Dämpferaugen gepresst/steckt wird, dann ist das meist nicht dabei.
> 
> Hier sind findest du Maße:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=364148&page=18
> ...



Gibts einen Trick, wie man die Gleitlager am besten raus- und wieder reinpresst? Gewindestange o.ä.?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juli 2010)

Mit neuem Gleitlager, Stückchen Rohr (Kupferfitting zB) und Schraubstock. Muss man halt grade ansetzen, sonst zerdrückt man das neue Gleitlager. Holz oÄ unterlegen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juli 2010)

Danke!
Gleich noch eine Frage: Kann man (und wenn ja, wie?) das Lagerspiel an den Sun Ringle Demon Naben im 2009er Tork FR7 einstellen? Hab von Naben leider gar keinen Plan.

Edith hat mir grade nochmal von den Nasen am Rahmen und Schaltauge erzählt. Vielleicht wirds nach dem Wegfeilen besser...?!


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juli 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Gleich noch eine Frage: Kann man (und wenn ja, wie?) das Lagerspiel an den Sun Ringle Demon Naben im 2009er Tork FR7 einstellen? Hab von Naben leider gar keinen Plan.
> 
> Edith hat mir grade nochmal von den Nasen am Rahmen und Schaltauge erzählt. Vielleicht wirds nach dem Wegfeilen besser...?!



Die Sunringlenaben haben Industrielager, die man auswechseln kann. Aber es werden sicherlich die Nasen sein, wenn du die noch nicht weggedremelt hast.


----------



## PioneerPixel (15. Juli 2010)

Ich habe die SunRingle auch am Torque ES. Hier musst du einfach nur das LR ausbauen und die Enden der Nabe ( also die Enden die den Kontakt zum Rahmen haben ) etwas gegeneinander verdrehen.


----------



## Monsterwade (15. Juli 2010)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Schreib mal bitte was Canyon Dir gesagt hat zwecks erst ende der Saison einschicken. Interessiert mich auch!
> Danke!



Telefon mit Canyon (keine Minute Wartezeit : Da das Spiel gering ist und
kein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt, kann ich das Bike bis Ende Saison fahren und
dann unangemeldet einschicken. Kunden aus DE bekommen wohl einen Rück-
holschein. Kunden aus dem Ausland bekommen die Portokosten rückerstattet.

Leider kann man die Arbeiten nicht selber erledigen, da die Lager verpresst werden.
Und das geht nur bei Canyon.


----------



## tical2000 (15. Juli 2010)

OK, dank Dir. Dann werd ich das wohl auch so machen.


----------



## maddin80 (15. Juli 2010)

Mal was "Anderes :-D "

Zwei Blondinen sind auf dem Bike unterwegs. Da steigt die eine plötzlich von ihrem Bike ab und fängt an, die Luft aus ihren Reifen rauszulassen. Die andere fragt ungläubig: "Was machst Du denn da?" "Na, mein Sattel ist mir zu hoch, ich lasse Luft ab !". Die zweite springt nun ihrerseits vom Rad runter und fängt an, Sattel und Lenker abzuschrauben und den Sattel anstelle des Lenkers und den Lenker anstelle des Sattels wieder festzuschrauben. "Was machst DU denn jetzt?" fragt die erste. Die andere: "Ich fahr zurück - du bist mir einfach zu blöd!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (15. Juli 2010)

@maddin der war mal mega geil


----------



## PioneerPixel (16. Juli 2010)

maddin80 schrieb:


> Mal was "Anderes :-D "
> 
> Zwei Blondinen sind auf dem Bike unterwegs. Da steigt die eine plötzlich von ihrem Bike ab und fängt an, die Luft aus ihren Reifen rauszulassen. Die andere fragt ungläubig: "Was machst Du denn da?" "Na, mein Sattel ist mir zu hoch, ich lasse Luft ab !". Die zweite springt nun ihrerseits vom Rad runter und fängt an, Sattel und Lenker abzuschrauben und den Sattel anstelle des Lenkers und den Lenker anstelle des Sattels wieder festzuschrauben. "Was machst DU denn jetzt?" fragt die erste. Die andere: "Ich fahr zurück - du bist mir einfach zu blöd!"


----------



## PioneerPixel (16. Juli 2010)

Hmm heute sind mir komische Knarzgeräusche am neuen FRX aufgefallen. Die Treten aber nur auf, wenn ich stark in die Pedale trete. Z. B. bei einem steilen Uphill wenn man kräftig rein tritt. Ich habe das Gefühl das es von der Kasette kommt und hier ein Spiel vorhanden ist. Wenn ich die Kasette mit der Hand bewege spüre ich aber nichts.

Hat evtl. schonmal jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und weiß Rat ?


----------



## Napoli94 (16. Juli 2010)

vielleicht sind ja die Schrauben vom Kettenblatt locker


----------



## Power-Valve (16. Juli 2010)

oder das Tretlager...


----------



## -Steppenwolf (16. Juli 2010)

wie kann man mit nem FRX steilen Uphill fahren? ^^

da wird wohl das Tretlager locker sein....würde mich bei meinem FRX aber nicht sonderlich stören, der Lärm von der e. thirteen überdeckt soweiso alles!


----------



## _Sebo_ (16. Juli 2010)

habe mir vorgenommen an meinem trailflow eine unterrohrschutzfolie anzubringen- nassversuch gescheitert, trockenversuch dann auch- wie habt ihr es gemacht?!
muss ja auch einiges ausgeschnitten werden :-/

besten gruß


----------



## PioneerPixel (16. Juli 2010)

Du kannst dir bei Canyon auch die Passende Folie bestellen - dann sollte es recht einfach gehen. 

Nochmal zu meinem Problem. Das Knarzen ist nun weg - hab einfach mal das HR ausgebaut bisschen Fett an die Nabe wo diese am Rahmen anliegt und gut wars damit.
Doch das Klacken besteht weiterhin, wenn ich im höchsten Gang aus dem Stand anfahre und mich abwechselnd in die Pedale stelle spüre ich ein deutliches "Klack".
Am Hinterrad liegts nicht da hab ich schon nen anderes reingesetzt. 
Es kann also nur am Tretlager oder an irgendwelchen Lagern der Schwinge oder Hinterbau liegen, denn bei so einer Belastung wird ja theoretisch das Hinterrad verzogen und das wird an den Hinterbau weitergegeben.  

Ich werde morgen versuchen zu einem Bikeshop zu fahren und den entsprechenden Tretlagerschlüssel zu bekommen.
Würdet ihr trotz des Klackens in den Bikepark fahren ? 

Eigentlich wollte ich das FRX am Sonntag mal richtig einfahren aber da hat Canyon wohl was dagegen


----------



## -Steppenwolf (16. Juli 2010)

wenn der Hinterbau an sich okay ist und nur der Antrieb was hat dann würde ich schon in den Bikepark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (16. Juli 2010)

Am Hinterbau ist nirgendswo Spiel egal in welcher Richtung ich am Hinterrad ziehe drücke drehe. Nur bei der beschriebenen Belastung klackt es.


----------



## kreet (17. Juli 2010)

Mal eine nicht-technische Frage zum Torque: Ich bin sehr an dem Dropzone interessiert, frage mich aber, ob es in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen Sinn macht zu bestellen, da das Angebot von -300â¬ ja leider bald auslÃ¤uft und ich bis dahin noch nicht bestellen kann. 
Ich habe Canyon nicht so lang verfolgt, dass ich wÃ¼sste, wie die das mit Auslaufmodellen/Aangeboten handhaben. Meine Frage also: Wird es ein "Sommerschlussverkauf" o.Ã. fÃ¼r die 2010er Modelle geben?

GrÃ¼Ãe!

*edit* Oh, ich habe gerade in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass jmd die selbe Frage gestellt hat. Sorry!


----------



## Xplosion51 (17. Juli 2010)

hi,

beim Einstellen des Durschlagwiderstands am DHX 5.0 Air ist eben dieser blaue EINSTELLKNOPF abgegangen.

Anscheinend wird er mit 2 Schrauben befestigt aber alle Versuche den Knopf wieder in richtiger Position mit den Schrauben zu arretieren schlugen bis jetzt fehl. 

Weiß Jemand Rat ?

PS: leider ist auch das Foxhandbuch und FoxHelp in einigen Punkten    widersprüchlich,da in diesen von einer ProPedal Verstellmöglichkeit die Rede ist,was aber schlicht fehlt. 

"Mit dem ProPedal-Einstellknopf können Sie den Umfang der  ProPedal-Dämpfung   regeln. Die ProPedal-Dämpfung erfolgt zu Beginn der Druckbelastung und   unterdrückt Federbewegungen durch Pedalkräfte. Die Einstellung der  ProPedal-Dämpfung   hängt vom Typ Ihres Fahrrads ab."


----------



## harke (17. Juli 2010)

gibts eigentlich nen kürzeren dämpfer für hinten, will das dass heck runterkommt  so wie auf dem foto etwa 






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## PioneerPixel (17. Juli 2010)

Auf dem Foto bist du ja voll eingefedert - so zu fahren würde ein ständiges aufsetzen mit den Pedalen bedeuten. 

Wenn würde ich höchsten einen 2cm evtl.3cm kürzeren Dämpfer einbauen - dann musst du aber auch entsprechend den Hub beachten.

Aber warum überhaupt hinten tiefer ? Bei 30 - 40% SAG ist hinten doch recht teif.


----------



## harke (17. Juli 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Aber warum überhaupt hinten tiefer ? Bei 30 - 40% SAG ist hinten doch recht teif.



ständiges überschlaggefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (17. Juli 2010)

schon mal versucht den Sattel abzusenken?


----------



## harke (17. Juli 2010)

nein


----------



## kNiRpS (17. Juli 2010)

bau dir lieber ne gabel mit 180mm ein, dann kommt deine front höher. macht meines erachtens mehr sinn, als das heck "abzusenken" (und damit den federweg zu verschenken)


----------



## whigger (17. Juli 2010)

Oder bau Dir ein 24" HR ein


----------



## kNiRpS (17. Juli 2010)

man könnte auch böse sagen: lern zu fahren bzw verbessere deine technik!
wenn man bei dem torque überschlagsgefühle hat, macht man eigentlich was grundsätzliches falsch (meiner meinung nach)


----------



## leeresblatt (17. Juli 2010)

muss ja schon ziemlich steil sein, wenn man mit abgesenktem Sattel und nach hinten verlagertem Gewicht immer noch Überschlagsgefühle bekommt

Ein Tip wäre noch: weniger Druck hinten und mehr Druck vorne, damit die Gabel nicht so einsackt


----------



## ohschda (17. Juli 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> muss ja schon ziemlich steil sein, wenn man mit abgesenktem Sattel und nach hinten verlagertem Gewicht immer noch Überschlagsgefühle bekommt
> 
> Ein Tip wäre noch: weniger Druck hinten und mehr Druck vorne, damit die Gabel nicht so einsackt


da find ich den Tipp mit dem 24" Hinterrad aber origineller.

Für Räder gibt es keine Niederquerschnittreifen, oder?


----------



## -Soulride- (17. Juli 2010)

Die Diskussion grade meint ihr aber nicht ernst oder?


----------



## ohschda (17. Juli 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Die Diskussion grade meint ihr aber nicht ernst oder?



Also ich für meinen Teil meine es sehr wohl ernst.
Ich hoffe nur, dass nicht wirklich jemand bei einem Rad den Federweg verkürzen will, da es cooler ausschaut.


----------



## harke (18. Juli 2010)

...glaub das ist der grund warums die torques ab 2010 nicht mehr in xl gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (18. Juli 2010)

Nein der Grund das es keine XL Rahmen mehr gibt liegt einfach darin, das es nur wenige Leute gibt die diese Rahmengröße kaufen.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juli 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Nein der Grund das es keine XL Rahmen mehr gibt liegt einfach darin, das es nur wenige Leute gibt die diese Rahmengröße kaufen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass es weniger Leute gibt, die ein XL kaufen, als welche die ein S kaufen. 

So gibts jetzt halt nur noch  drei statt vier Rahmengrössen, das spart dem Hersteller Geld und dumme Fragen von Leuten, die über 1.90 gross sind.

Und ich spare Geld, weil ich mir kein Dropzone kaufen kann  ...


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es weniger Leute gibt, die ein XL kaufen, als welche die ein S kaufen.
> 
> So gibts jetzt halt nur noch  drei statt vier Rahmengrössen, das spart dem Hersteller Geld und dumme Fragen von Leuten, die über 1.90 gross sind.
> 
> Und ich spare Geld, weil ich mir kein Dropzone kaufen kann  ...


von wegen du sparst geld; jetzt musste dir n 901 kaufen 

also ich denke, dass L mitm 70/80er vorbau bis 195 noch gut klargeht


----------



## FreerideNRW (18. Juli 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> von wegen du sparst geld; jetzt musste dir n 901 kaufen
> 
> also ich denke, *dass L mitm 70/80er vorbau* bis 195 noch gut klargeht



Und mit so einem langen Vorbau sorgt er zugleich noch für ein unsicheres Fahrgefühl .


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Juli 2010)

weil ein 70/80er auch so endlooooooos lang ist 
wie machst dus? du würdest den vorbau am liebsten weg lassen und den lenker überhalb vom schaft haben, ne?

n 610/615er oberrohr ist nun echt nicht kurz. man findet bei so einigen schmieden diese länge als maximum bei ihren rahmen.


----------



## FreerideNRW (18. Juli 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> weil ein 70/80er auch so endlooooooos lang ist
> wie machst dus? du würdest den vorbau am liebsten weg lassen und den lenker überhalb vom schaft haben, ne?
> 
> n 610/615er oberrohr ist nun echt nicht kurz. man findet bei so einigen schmieden diese länge als maximum bei ihren rahmen.



Fakt ist, ein 40mm (z.B. Truvativ) Vorbau bietet ein besseres Fahrgefühl.
Backsweep Sattelstütze und einen breiten Lenker, 740-760mm.


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre selbe einen 50er im DH, wenn ich Endurotouren gehe, n 75er. (bin 190cm groß)
A) will man mitm Torque noch den Berg hoch und B) reden wir hier nicht von 120mm Vorbauten. 70/80 ist für den Einsatzzweck vom Torque nicht zu lang, nicht mal annähernd.
Mal sehen wann für dich der erste 1/125" / 2mm + 31.8mm / 2mm lange Vorbau rauskommt.
Viel Spaß damit.

Aber darum gehts ja auch nicht, sondern dass sich nich nur Gnome n Torque kaufen können. Backsweep und Lenker sind aber wenigstens konstruktiv von dir.

(und 760mm ist vieeeeeel zu kurz  da hat man ja ein total doofes Fahrgefühl )

Dazu kommt ja auch noch, dass jeder andere Sitzpositionen kennen gelernt hat und sich an diese gewöhnt hat. Je nachdem, in welcher Fahrradecke er vorher saß.

Ach wie konnten die einschlägig bekannten Legenden "damals" (vor 5 Jahren?) noch MTB fahren? Keine Variostütze, keine Hammerschmidt, endlose Kilos, keine Supertacky-Mischungen, keine Stummelvorbauten, keine Scheibenbremsen etc.
Ich erwisch mich teilweise selber dabei, grade beim Traileinstieg, wenn man noch nicht warm ist, dass "man das Fahrwerk schon machen lassen kann". Geht schnell in die Hose. Hab ich auch bei vielen Freunden beobachten können. Die Erstabfahrt im Park oder im Bikeurlaub ist meist die kritischste. Und um beim Thema zu bleiben: der Vorbau ist da sicherlich nicht der Sturzauslöser ...

//kleiner Nachtrag: Warum gewinnt bei der Megavalanche ein light-AM-Rad? Und die ersten 50 Plätze von diesen dominiert?
Im Grunde ist das Torque genau für diesen Einsatzzweck gemacht, Freeridestrecke mit Uphillmöglichkeit. Entscheidend ist der Fahrer, nicht das Fahrwerk.
Klar, im DH-Rennen ist besagtes AM-Rad fehl am Platze. Ein Torque aber auch ...


----------



## FreerideNRW (18. Juli 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Ich fahre selbe einen 50er im DH, wenn ich Endurotouren gehe, n 75er. (bin 190cm groß)
> A) will man mitm Torque noch den Berg hoch und B) reden wir hier nicht von 120mm Vorbauten. 70/80 ist für den Einsatzzweck vom Torque nicht zu lang, nicht mal annähernd.
> *Inwiefern wirkt sich die Vorbaulänge auf Uphill aus? Die Frage ist ernst gemeint.*
> Mal sehen wann für dich der erste 1/125" / 2mm + 31.8mm / 2mm lange Vorbau rauskommt.
> ...


10zeichen


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Juli 2010)

Schwerpunkt weiter vorne, mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad, besseres Lenkverhalten, geringere Tendenz zum nach hinten Absteigen. Je steiler es wird, desto eher merkt man es.

Wenn die Vorbaulänge die Uphilleigenschaften nicht beeinflussen würde, würden doch alle CCler auch mit 50ern rumfahren. Grade die, da ihr Fahrwerk bergab nun nich wirklich was rausreißt.

Verschiedene Vorbaulängen haben nun mal ihre Existenzberechtigung. Wär zwar schön, wenn man pauschal sagen könnte, 50mm sind super, ist so aber nicht möglich. Einsatzzweck, Gewöhnung und Fahrervorlieben entscheiden dann doch ne Menge, dass jeder für sich seine Länge(n) finden muss. Nicht ohne Grund sind Systeme wie VRO sehr beliebt.
Denke, dass der grobe Durchschnitt am Rad bei 100mm liegt.

Interessant finde ich es immer im Trial-Sport, wo man bei den Aktionen, die die Jungs starten, eigentlich denken müsste, wenn einer Stummelvorbauten brauch, dann die. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.

Das mit dem Lenker in meinem Post war Ironie.
Ein breiter Lenker hat aber auch Schattenseiten ... (Hab aber auch einen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (18. Juli 2010)

hi,


wie kann man beim DHX 5.0 Air den blauen Durchschlagschutz KNOPF am Ausgleichsbehälter wieder befestigen?


----------



## _Sebo_ (18. Juli 2010)

madenschrauben lösen, ring draufschieben, madenschrauben handfest anziehen, fertig!!!


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. Juli 2010)

Hi kann mir einer die genaue Bezeichnung der Felge,Speichen und Speichennippel der verbauten Deetrax im FRX nennen ?

Leider hats mir heute in Winterberg eine Speiche rausgehauen und die Felge ist zu sehr verbogen. Materialfehler oder eigenes verschulden ?


----------



## Evil_Knievel (19. Juli 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Leider hats mir heute in Winterberg eine Speiche rausgehauen und die Felge ist zu sehr verbogen. Materialfehler oder eigenes verschulden ?



Ich bin letztens im Bikepark gestürzt. Fahrfehler, oder war die Strecke schuld?


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Juli 2010)

Strecke schuld   Ne schon klar. Hab halt pech gehabt. Aber wo bekomme ich genau die silberne Deemax Felge her und die passenden Speichen + Nippel ?


----------



## Evil_Knievel (19. Juli 2010)

Schau mal ob hier was dabei ist: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/index.php/cat/c1582_Deemax-09-10.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (19. Juli 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Strecke schuld   Ne schon klar. Hab halt pech gehabt. Aber wo bekomme ich genau die silberne Deemax Felge her und die passenden Speichen + Nippel ?



Das war hier letztens irgendwo im Thread, zumindest hab ich was von passenden Deemax speichen gelesen...Seite 75 

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/index.php/cat/c1582_Deemax-09-10.html

Edit: Schneller Typ


----------



## timothekid (19. Juli 2010)

meine sattel bleibt nie in der richtigen höhe....wenn ich ein paar meter fahre sinkt
der immer tiefer. denke mal das es an der klemme liegt aber die canyon klemmen haben
ja nen andere größe oder?


----------



## -Steppenwolf (19. Juli 2010)

schau mal ob nicht zu viel Fett an der Sattelstange ist! und zieh nochmal die klemme mit nem Imbus fest!


----------



## PioneerPixel (20. Juli 2010)

Hi - ist das der Korrekte Felgenring der beim 2010ner Torque FRX verbaut ist ? http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Felge--silber--32-Loch-Art-Nr--99691013.html

Ich frage deshalb, da ich die Deemax nur als 2009ner in silber finde aber das FRX ja von 2010 ist.


Habe heute auch mal das die Kurbel abgezogen an der Antriebsseite. Dann hab ich an der anderen Kurbel seitlich gezogen und gedrückt und Spiel gespürt. 
Ist das in dem halb ausgebauten Zustand normal oder sind die Lager hier ausgeschlagen ? Wie ich schonmal geschrieben hatten klackt es bei mir immer wenn ich die Pedale z. B. im Wiegetritt stark belaste.


----------



## kNiRpS (20. Juli 2010)

Lagerschale ausbauen, schauen ob eine der beiden seiten so aussieht, also überstand von diesem staubschutz. 




falls das der fall ist, vorsichtig mit nem gummihammer oder ähnlichem das lager wieder in die schale zurücktreiben, bis es ungefähr so aussieht



dann dürfte deine krubelwelle eigentlich kein spiel mehr haben. aso ja, wenn du schon dabei bist, kontrollier auch gleich die anzahl der verbauten spacer(ging bei canyon schon ein paar mal in die hecke)


----------



## PioneerPixel (20. Juli 2010)

Ich habe die Kurbel an der Antriebsseite gelöst und abgezogen. Dann konnte ich die andere Kurbel mitsamt Lager, Staubring und Achse recht leicht herausziehen, obwohl die Lagerschalen beide noch fest waren. Ist das so normal ? 

Wieviele Spacer sollten denn auf der ( Antriebsseite ? ) verbaut sein ? Ein 2.5mm ?


----------



## DerMolch (20. Juli 2010)

-Steppenwolf schrieb:


> schau mal ob nicht zu viel Fett an der Sattelstange ist! und zieh nochmal die klemme mit nem Imbus fest!



Im Bus? Was machste denn da?


----------



## kNiRpS (20. Juli 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Kurbel an der Antriebsseite gelöst und abgezogen. Dann konnte ich die andere Kurbel mitsamt Lager, Staubring und Achse recht leicht herausziehen, obwohl die Lagerschalen beide noch fest waren. Ist das so normal ?
> 
> Wieviele Spacer sollten denn auf der ( Antriebsseite ? ) verbaut sein ? Ein 2.5mm ?



oh, okay. mitsamt lager? so sollte das eigentlich nicht sein *gg*
normalerweise sollten beide kurbelteile runtergemacht werden, dann bleibnt noch die achse mit den lagern und schalen drin. das ganze sollte dann eigentlich noch ziemlich fest sein, sprich die achse lässt sich nicht nach rechts links schieben (quasi nicht so wie hier ).
hört sich also so an, als ob dein lager bzw. die lagerschalen defekt wären. musste mal bei canyon reklamieren.

zum spacer...je nach gehäusebreite...also bei meinem torque FR gehört einer drunter...gehäusebreite müssten 73mm sein (beim FR)


----------



## Evil_Knievel (20. Juli 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Hi - ist das der Korrekte Felgenring der beim 2010ner Torque FRX verbaut ist ? http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Felge--silber--32-Loch-Art-Nr--99691013.html
> 
> Ich frage deshalb, da ich die Deemax nur als 2009ner in silber finde aber das FRX ja von 2010 ist.



Also auf der website steht jedenfalls "Deemax 09/10". Wenn Du es noch genauer wissen willst frag halt bei Mavic oder Canyon! 



PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Kurbel an der Antriebsseite gelöst und abgezogen. Dann konnte ich die andere Kurbel mitsamt Lager, Staubring und Achse recht leicht herausziehen, obwohl die Lagerschalen beide noch fest waren. Ist das so normal ?



Nee, isses nicht! Musst die Lager wie von knirps beschrieben wieder reinklopfen, oder im Zweifel reklamieren!



PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Wieviele Spacer sollten denn auf der ( Antriebsseite ? ) verbaut sein ? Ein 2.5mm ?



Ein 2,5 mm spacer auf der Antriebsseite!



Toshi181 schrieb:


> Im Bus? Was machste denn da?



Hö hö 
Biste gleich beim biken dabei?


----------



## -Steppenwolf (20. Juli 2010)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Im Bus? Was machste denn da?



Inbus, tut mir aufrichtig leid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (20. Juli 2010)

@Evil Knievel: Danke für die Infos dann weiß ich erstmal Bescheid 
Mit dem reinklopfen das werd ich dann mal probieren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2010)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Im Bus? Was machste denn da?


Er hat die Möbel in den Busch gebracht. - In welchen Busch? - Na in scheinen! ...


----------



## Tom Servo (21. Juli 2010)

Hat einer von euch zwischendurch mal 'ne Boxxer ans Torque 2010 gemacht? Falls ja, wie fährt es sich damit?

Mein Downhillhobel steht die letzte Zeit aus Mangel an Interesse nur noch in der Garage (seit längerem nur Tour, zwar mit grobes, aber sonst nix) und hatte mir überlegt aus Jeckerei mal die Boxxer auf's Canyon zu tun. Einbauhöhe ist ja gleich mit der Totem, und die gibt's ja auch auf'm Torque. Steckachse und VR sollten glaub ich auch passen. Spricht also nix dagegen, oder?


----------



## kNiRpS (21. Juli 2010)

das einzige was dagegen spricht ist die nicht-freigabe von canyon, sprich wenn du das teil dranbaust und es dir die mühle zerlegt, haste keine garantieansprüche!


----------



## ohschda (21. Juli 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> das einzige was dagegen spricht ist die nicht-freigabe von canyon, sprich wenn du das teil dranbaust und es dir die mühle zerlegt, haste keine garantieansprüche!



Wenn dich einer von Canyon beim Sturz fotografiert...
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike, wie auch immer du es nutzt.

Edit: Bevor irgendwelche Gerüchte aufkommen, ich hab keine Doppelbrücke. Bin auch kein Fan davon.


----------



## Tom Servo (21. Juli 2010)

Wäre sowieso momentan eher so 'ne halbe Comedy-Option. Die Belastungen auf dem Rahmen sollten aber eher mässig bleiben, da ich keine Witze wie 8m Doubles oder 5m Drops fahre. Soviel Windeln kann ich mir nicht leisten.


----------



## kNiRpS (21. Juli 2010)

klar müssen die dir erstmal nachweißen, ob da jetzt ne einfach- oder doppelbrückengabel drin war.
ich kenn mich da technisch jetzt nich so wirklich aus, aber das sind doch ganz andere kräfte auf andere stellen die da wirken, oder? anhand der brüche kann man dann doch bestimmt nachvollziehen woher die kräfte kamen und ob die bei einer einfachbrücke überhaupt auf diese punkte wirken können?

wie gesagt, ich hab von dem ganzen kräfte zeugs jetzt nich so den plan, aber so stell ich mir das halt vor


----------



## Tom Servo (21. Juli 2010)

Kenn mich selber auch nicht da drin aus. Ich geh aber mal davon aus, dass bei normalen Gebrauch die Kräfte weiterhin hauptsächlich unten am Steuerrohr wirken. Jedoch bei so Szenarien, wo ein Schlag frontal auf die Gabel kommt, wie bei 'ner frontlastig verpatzten Landung, oder als würd man gegen 'ne Wand fahren, dann hebelt 'ne DC wahrscheinlich anständig oben am Steuerrohr. Da kann ich mir auf jeden Fall Probleme vorstellen. Gut, 'ne SC erzeugt auch 'ne anständige Krafteinwirkung in dem Fall, ich denk aber mal, dass hier die Gabel viel schneller verreckt als 'ne DC und damit dem Rahmen weniger zusetzt.

Naja, war sowieso nur so'ne Idee.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> klar müssen die dir erstmal nachweißen, ob da jetzt ne einfach- oder doppelbrückengabel drin war.


Vorsicht, gefährliches Halbwissen! In den ersten 6 Monaten stimmt das noch, aber danach muss der Kunde dem Hersteller nachweisen, dass es nicht so war...! (Stichwort: "Beweislastumkehr" => Google, Wiki, BGB...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juli 2010)

Kann jemand technisch fundiert begründen, ob bzw. warum ein Rahmen mit einer Boxxer eher ein Problem hat als mit einer Totem? (--> bei gleicher Fahrweise)
Würde mich ernsthaft interessieren.

Es muss wohl irgend etwas mit "steiferer Krafteinleitung" (laienhaft formuliert) zu tun haben?

Und: wie groß muss die Belastung wohl werden, dass ein Torque 2010-Rahmen mit Boxxer am Lenkkopf das Zeitliche segnet?


----------



## Tom Servo (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich nicht 'nen neuen Steuersatz nötig hätte, könnte ich es dir nächste Woche Freitag sagen. Mich reizt die Idee immer noch. 

Ein bisschen sollte der Rahmen auf jeden Fall aushalten. Letztes Mal in Winterberg ist einer meiner Mitfahrer mit seinem eigenen Trailflow oft genug den Downhill runter, und auch sonst wie gesprungen. Das ist jetzt nicht die Sorte Belastung, die bei mir dauerhaft auftreten würde, aber ich hab die Gabel nun mal hier liegen. Und mit dem Abrieb am Casting kriegste auf Ebay sowieso nix mehr dafür.


----------



## PioneerPixel (21. Juli 2010)

Grob gesagt ist die DC Gabel ja steifer als die SC und gibt damit wesentlich mehr Kraft ans Steuerrohr weiter.

Aber da das FRX ja auch für die Fox 40 Freigegeben ist - warum dann nicht auch für die Boxxer. So viel anders kann die Belastung dann doch nicht sein ?

EDIT: ihr redet vom Tork FR Rahmen oder ? der ist natürlich nicht für DC freigegeben.


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juli 2010)

Es geht um's Torque 2010.

Nicht Torque ES, nicht Torque FR, nicht Torque FRX.


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juli 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Grob gesagt ist die DC Gabel ja steifer als die SC und gibt damit wesentlich *mehr Kraft *ans Steuerrohr weiter.


Das bezweifle ich. Die Kraft kann nicht _mehr _sein, nur die Art der Krafteinleitung kann anders sein.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Grob gesagt ist die DC Gabel ja steifer als die SC und gibt damit wesentlich mehr Kraft ans Steuerrohr weiter.


Käse! 

Es geht einfach darum, dass die Kräfte *anders* auf das Steuerrohr übertragen werden. Die Singlecrown überträgt quasi alles über das untere Lager, daher macht auch die Tapered-Entwicklung Sinn. Die Kräfte, die quer zur Lenkachse aufs Steuerrohr wirken sind hier *relativ* gering. Die Dualcrown leitet die Kräfte ja beidseitig auf den Schaft und somit aufs Steuerrohr, dementsprechend sind die Querkräfte größer -> mehr Belastung für Material und Schweißnähte.

Ich hab nix mit Physik oder Maschbau am Hut, daher möge man evtl. vermurkste Begrifflichkeiten verzeihen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (21. Juli 2010)

Zitat ausm Wiki



> Im Gegensatz zur üblichen Einbrückenfedergabel enden bei einer Doppelbrückenfedergabel die Standrohre nicht unter dem Gabelschaftrohr, sondern sind weiter nach oben bis unter den Vorbau geführt, wo sie in einer zweiten Gabelbrücke enden. Dadurch wird das Gabelschaftrohr kaum noch auf Biegung belastet und die gesamte Konstruktion wesentlich stabiler, aber natürlich auch schwerer. Nachteil: Durch die hohe Steife der Gabel kann der Rahmen am Steuerrohr brechen, wenn dieser nicht für Doppelbrückengabeln ausgelegt ist. Wenn man solch eine Gabel nachträglich einbauen will, sollte immer sichergestellt werden, ob der Rahmen für diese Art von Gabel geeignet ist.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2010)

Oh, wenns in einem Wiki steht, wirds natürlich stimmen. Vor allem bei so einer astreinen, logischen Argumentationskette. 

Dass eine SC Gabel in sich mehr flext als eine DC ist schon nicht unerheblich, aber "mehr steif => mehr Belastung" stimmt nicht. Dann müssten einige Rahmen auch unter der "Belastung" einer Totem einknicken. Eine SC hat einfach keinen weiteren Punkt, an der sie sich abstützen und die Kräfte übertragen kann. Denkansatz als Tip: Schonmal versucht, einen Hebel ohne Auflagepunkt zu benutzen?


----------



## Tom Servo (22. Juli 2010)

In Normalfall sollte 'ne DC wie 'ne SC unten am Steuerrohr hebeln, da die obere Brücke den Schaft nicht weiter nach hinten drücken kann, wie er schon ist. Ausser der Rahmen bricht dir weg.

Bei 'nem Schlag vorne auf's Rad überträgt sich mein ich mehr Kraft nach oben auf's Steuerrohr, eben wegen der höheren Steife. Sowas sollte aber eher die Ausnahme sein. Seitenkräfte haben den selben Effekt auf's Steuerrohr, aber eben seitlich. Jedoch glaub ich, dass seitliche Einwirkungen viel unerheblicher sind als normale (wie bei Sprüngen usw.) Glaub ich zumindest.

Naja, mal gucken, vielleicht mach ich das Experiment wahr.


----------



## tiss79 (22. Juli 2010)

Die Idee einer Boxxer im Torque finde ich auch sehr interessant.
Einerseits ist natürlich die Krafteinleitung in den Steuerrohrbereich bei eine DC anders als bei SC. Gleichzeitig spielt die Steifigkeit auch eine Rolle. Nimm im Extremfall eine sehr weiche Gabel an. Die flext natürlich weg. Bzw. eine weiche Gabel wird vor dem Steuerrohr aufgeben. 
Ich würde das einfach mal ausprobieren. Ich war da schön früher relativ schmerzfrei und hatte z.B. in ein Rocky Element DH und in ein Cyclecraft eine DC eingebaut (keine Ahnung ob die eine Freigabe hatte). Die haben es aber anstandslos ausgehalten. Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie sich das 20mm FW Plus der Boxxer zum Hinterbau fährt .


----------



## kNiRpS (22. Juli 2010)

mal ne andere frage: wenn in der anleitung vom torque nix drinsteht(ich weiß NICHT ob das so ist), muss man sich dann überhaupt um eine freigabe kümmern?


----------



## -Steppenwolf (22. Juli 2010)

Kennt jemand die Drehmomente für den gesamten Hinterbau eines FRX 9.0?


----------



## rockthetrails (22. Juli 2010)

steht das nicht drauf ?
sonst bestimmt im manual


----------



## -Steppenwolf (22. Juli 2010)

ne das steht nirgendwo, anders als bei der Torque FR Reihe!
Die User Manual müsst ich nochmal suchen....ansonsten Ruf ich einfach nochmal bei Canyon an.


----------



## haenson (23. Juli 2010)

Probier`s doch einfach! Sobald du nur ne kleinigkeit bei deinem Torque machst geht die Garantie flöten. 
Warte... hab ich meine Feder in der Totem selbst gewechselt? Uups... Keine Garantie mehr laut Canyon und das nur, weil mir nicht mitgeteilt wurde, dass ich zwar ne andere Feder zum Neukauf bestellt habe, der Einbau aber nicht vor der Auslieferung durch Canyon erfolgt. Wer ist denn bereit sein neues Bike gleich wieder mind. 2 Wochen abzugeben?
Du siehst: Garantie wird vollkommen überbewertet!! ;-) 
Mein Kona Coiler hat auch 6 Jahre lang gehalten und ich hatte nicht mehr die originale Gabel. Am Schluss hab ich`s verkauft und es wir mit Sicherheit nochmal 6 Jahre halten. Der Rahmen an einem Coiler von 2004 wir bestimmt nicht so stabil sein wie bei einem Torque.


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Juli 2010)

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage bezüglich eines Dämpfers für das Torque ES.

Derzeit ist ein Rock Shox Monarch verbaut. 
Vorteil des Dämpfers: Floot Gate. Ideal für bergauf.
Über kurz oder lang spiele ich mit dem Gedanken einen neuen Dämpfer einzubauen.

Tut es nicht auch der günstige Manitou Dämpfer?

http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.php?prodid=39610099

Könnte ich die Buchsen vom Monarch übernehmen?

Entscheidend ist nur ein besseres Ansprechverhalten. Low und Highspeeddruckstufen sind nicht zwingend nötig für das ES, zudem ist der Evolver zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (25. Juli 2010)

ich würde mal sagen, der spricht bestimmt besser an wie der monarch (anscheinend sprich im torque ja alles besser an als der monarch  )
alternativ würde ich vielleicht noch nach nem günstigen stahlfederdämpfer ala fox van r oder so schaun.


----------



## ohschda (25. Juli 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal eine Frage bezüglich eines Dämpfers für das Torque ES.
> 
> Derzeit ist ein Rock Shox Monarch verbaut.
> Vorteil des Dämpfers: Floot Gate. Ideal für bergauf.
> ...




Also ich hab den ISX6 und bin top zufrieden. Über den ISX4 kann ich dir nur sagen, dass die Buchsen nicht passen werden. War zumindest beim ISX6 so!!


----------



## Chrissel94 (26. Juli 2010)

Tag zusammen,

gibt es hier zufällig welche mit nem 09er torque frx 9.0 und ner boxxer wc von 09 dran? 
hab mir die jetzt gekauft und will schonmal wissen wie es aussieht da die boxxer ja doch relativ dünn ist und der rahmen sehr klobig

lg


----------



## hoschi23 (26. Juli 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal eine Frage bezüglich eines Dämpfers für das Torque ES.
> 
> Derzeit ist ein Rock Shox Monarch verbaut.
> Vorteil des Dämpfers: Floot Gate. Ideal für bergauf.
> ...




...also ich fahre den Evolver ISX4 (hab ihn auch bei poison bestellt) und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil  sehr geil! sehr sensibel!

Der ISX6 war mir defintiv zu teuer, von daher verzichtete ich gerne auf die Low und Highspeed Druckstufe  

Du mußt dir neue Buchsen dazu kaufen da die alten vom Monarch nicht passen, kosten aber auch net die Welt.

Gruß


----------



## kNiRpS (26. Juli 2010)

Chrissel94 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> gibt es hier zufällig welche mit nem 09er torque frx 9.0 und ner boxxer wc von 09 dran?
> hab mir die jetzt gekauft und will schonmal wissen wie es aussieht da die boxxer ja doch relativ dünn ist und der rahmen sehr klobig
> ...



guckst du hier


----------



## Deleted 118538 (26. Juli 2010)

in weiß müsste es dicker aussschauen


----------



## p3ox (26. Juli 2010)

Hat hier zufällig jemand einen Vivid 5.1 in seinem Torque FR? Ich würde gerne wissen ob ich Tune A oder B nehmen soll. Das Torque FR hat ja nach meiner Rechnung ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,4:1, bei einem Dämpfer mit 70mm Hub. Wenn jemand mit dem Dämpfer schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, so möge er sich melden 

Gruß


----------



## Chrissel94 (26. Juli 2010)

wenn jetzt noch einer ne 09er boxxer hat


----------



## Napoli94 (27. Juli 2010)

also ich hab im es den tune b drin und ich sag nur eins was geileres als den gibts net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideNRW (28. Juli 2010)

Seht mal hier, was ist denn das:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/292097/cat/42


----------



## Deleted 118538 (28. Juli 2010)

kann es sein das das ein schlechter chinesischer fake von 06 oder so ist?


----------



## FreerideNRW (28. Juli 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> kann es sein das das ein schlechter chinesischer fake von 06 oder so ist?



Erinnert mich irgendwie an das Posion.


----------



## Tom Servo (28. Juli 2010)

Weil's eins ist.

--edit: Weiss einer, ob die Buchsen vom DHX Air und Van R gleich sind? Hab hier 'nen Van R mit errechneter Federhärte rumliegen.


----------



## FreerideNRW (28. Juli 2010)

Lol jetzt nennt er es Caynon .


----------



## kuka.berlin (28. Juli 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> --edit: Weiss einer, ob die Buchsen vom DHX Air und Van R gleich sind? Hab hier 'nen Van R mit errechneter Federhärte rumliegen.



passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (29. Juli 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Tut es nicht auch der günstige Manitou Dämpfer?
> 
> http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.php?prodid=39610099
> 
> ...




kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Aber überleg gut was de damit machen willst. +wenns nachher doch öfter in den bikepark geht, dann hol dir direkt en stahlfederdämpfer.
Aber ich wohne direkt in der Nähe von Poison und wo ich mir den Dämpfer gekauft hab gabs die buchsen umsonst mit dazu^^


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Juli 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Aber überleg gut was de damit machen willst. +wenns nachher doch öfter in den bikepark geht, dann hol dir direkt en stahlfederdämpfer.
> Aber ich wohne direkt in der Nähe von Poison und wo ich mir den Dämpfer gekauft hab gabs die buchsen umsonst mit dazu^^



Stahlfeder ist zu schwer und der Bikepark ist für das ES nichts .

Habe noch einen Steuersatz abzugeben, Gravity SX Pro aus meinem Torque.




(habe zwei)


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Juli 2010)

Den Gabelkonus (unten links) würde ich einzeln nehmen!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (29. Juli 2010)

wei viel würdest du für den steuersatz haben wollen ohne den konus den bräuchte ich nicht?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Juli 2010)

Oh das wäre ja super, dann können wir uns den Steuersatz teilen!


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Juli 2010)

Also :

1x Konus für Samy
1x den Rest (Steuersatz) für chilla

Schickt mir eine pn mit eurem Angebot.


----------



## Human 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

was für eine Achse fürs HR brauche ich fürs tourqe es? Ø12mm???
Nabe hat ja 135mm, oder???


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juli 2010)

Schnellspanner


----------



## Tom Servo (30. Juli 2010)

Der Hinterbau, ist der degressiv? Via Google hab ich gelesen, dass die viel älteren Torque's so einen hatten. Falls dies immer noch der Fall ist, frag ich mich, ob's Sinn macht, 'nen Stahlfederdämpfer da rein zu tun (wenn auch nur test-/spasshalber).


----------



## harke (30. Juli 2010)

nee der is progressiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (30. Juli 2010)

der 2006er rahmen war degressiv, alles danach funktioniert auch mit stahlfeder wunderbar


----------



## timothekid (30. Juli 2010)

ich hab mir eben Ã¼berlegt das ich mein rad mal zur jahresinspektion zu canyon geben mÃ¶chte und habe mich im internet schlau gemacht.
das kann ja bis zu 270 â¬ kosten mit gabel und dÃ¤mpfer!!!
boha...also warte ich die gabel wohl selber. wird bei der domain ja nich schwer sein.
aber was wird denn da so gemacht abgesehen vom neuen Ã¶l?


----------



## PioneerPixel (30. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das sich die Inspektion bei Canyon lohnt - das kann man doch auch fast alles selbst machen.

Gabel auseinander - checken ob die Dämpferkartusche OK ist oder Luft drinne ist - evtl. neu befüllen. Dichtungen prüfen evtl. austauschen - neues Öl rein zu machen fertig. 

Das schwierige ist höchstens die Dämpferkartusche zu warten. Alles andere geht recht einfach.

Grob gesagt aber mehr wird da sicher nicht gemacht an der Gabel wie ich denke.


----------



## Mao2801 (31. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich würde u.U. gegen Ende Saison mein Torque FR 9.0 vom Sept. 09 verkaufen wollen. Es sind noch alle Originalkomponenten verbaut. Fahrrad hat keine Stürze oder ähnliches hinter sich, also Top-Zustand. Was meint ihr, was ich dafür noch gut bekommen könnte?

Gruß,
Ben


----------



## sh0rt (31. Juli 2010)

-30% als VHB?


----------



## Mao2801 (31. Juli 2010)

Ok, ich hatte auch an diesen Bereich gedacht. Hatte so -20% vom Neupreis als VHB!
Danke für deine Info!


----------



## homerkills (31. Juli 2010)

rechne mit den schon genannten 30%.
musste ich auch kürzlich erfahren.
so ist aber nunmal der markt.
viel glück


----------



## Mao2801 (31. Juli 2010)

Ok, nun gut, dann weiß ich immerhin worauf ich mich einstellen kann! Hast du dein Bike über den bike-markt hier verkauft oder anders?


----------



## Tom Servo (1. August 2010)

Hab mir mal meinen alten Van R ins Torque getan. Vom Fummeln und Pighopping hinten auf'm Hof fühlt der sich auf anhieb besser an als der DHX Air. Gleich oder morgen mal in Aktion testen gehen.

War mir an überlegen, den Vivid vom Gambler runter zu reissen und mal zu versuchen. Der Zollstock meinte aber, der wär zu voluminös. Richtig gemessen oder ist im Torque mehr Platz wie's scheint (hab en Small).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. August 2010)

mir ist in portes du soleil der dichtring am ventilstück des evolver zerbröselt. glücklicherweise hatte ich ein formula bremsentlüftungskit dabei. die zwei, etwas zu kleinen o-ringe haben mir den urlaub gerettet. weiß denn jemand wo man ein dichtungskit für den evolver herbekommt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. August 2010)

MCG? (liefern aber soviel ich weiß nur an Händler, nicht an Endkunden)


----------



## JW12010 (4. August 2010)

hi leute,
ich hab vor mir in den nächsten tagen ein torque frx zu bestellen
könnt ihr mir so ca. sagen wie lang das dauert, bis das bike dann bei mir ist? oder ist das von bike zu bike verschieden
danke schonmal im vorraus
LG jan


----------



## the.saint (4. August 2010)

express bikes in der regel innerhalb weniger tage bis 1woche

z.b. hier zu lesen:http://www.canyon.com/shop/expressbikes.html
der rest steht auch irgendwo auf der homepage


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. August 2010)

NikNak84 schrieb:


> jemand eine Idee, wie man den Schlitz hinten im Sitzrohr beim torque abdichten kann? Gibts da eventuell einen Neoprenüberzieher, o.ä?


Ich zitiere hier gerade nochmal eine etwas ältere Sache, auch wenn das vielleicht schon erledigt ist...
Bei dem Solid Blade Electro Test in der Freeride sieht man so einen Neopren Überzieher! Ich denke aber auch der große Little Joe müsste auch drüber passen. Falls du das hier liest, kannst du ja mal berichten, ob/wie du es gelöst hast.


----------



## JW12010 (5. August 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7425728"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> express bikes in der regel innerhalb weniger tage bis 1woche
> 
> z.b. hier zu lesen:http://www.canyon.com/shop/expressbikes.html
> der rest steht auch irgendwo auf der homepage



danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (5. August 2010)

SuFu benutzt aber nicht ausreichend fündig geworden.
Passt dieser Dämpfer:
Marzocchi Roco TST R Rear Shock 2009 in ein Torque ES 2009 ???
Fährt in Wer in einem  Gr. M-Rahmen ???

Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Poastings eventuell mit Bild!!!
(Klingt ja wie in einer Heiratsannonce   )

Danke !!!

axl


----------



## 4Stroke (6. August 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> SuFu benutzt aber nicht ausreichend fündig geworden.
> Passt dieser Dämpfer:
> Marzocchi Roco TST R Rear Shock 2009 in ein Torque ES 2009 ???
> Fährt in Wer in einem  Gr. M-Rahmen ???
> ...



Ob der passt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber schonmal an einen Vivid gedacht?


----------



## axl65 (6. August 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ob der passt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber schonmal an einen Vivid gedacht?



Es ist ja nett das Du antwortest aber damit kann ich doch nun garnichts anfangen!!!
Wäre genauso als wenn Du mich fragst wie spät es ist und ich Dir sage das Rolex schaizze ist und ob Du mal an Glashütte gedacht hast.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. August 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> Es ist ja nett das Du antwortest aber damit kann ich doch nun garnichts anfangen!!!
> Wäre genauso als wenn Du mich fragst wie spät es ist und ich Dir sage das Rolex schaizze ist und ob Du mal an Glashütte gedacht hast.



Ich wollte dir eine günstigere und passende Alternative vorschlagen .


----------



## axl65 (6. August 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich wollte dir eine günstigere und passende Alternative vorschlagen .



Danke aber danach hatte ich nicht gefragt.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (6. August 2010)

Servus Leuts,

hätte einer (oder mehrere) Interesse sich mit mir nen Torque FRX zu teilen ?! Suche nämlich nen FRX Rahmen in L (schwarz) . Ich würde dann also den Rahmen nehmen. Die restlichen Teile ständen dann zur Verfügung.

Falls also jemand Interesse hat bitte pm .

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## wildchild (7. August 2010)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Servus Leuts,
> 
> hätte einer (oder mehrere) Interesse sich mit mir nen Torque FRX zu teilen ?! Suche nämlich nen FRX Rahmen in L (schwarz) . Ich würde dann also den Rahmen nehmen. Die restlichen Teile ständen dann zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...


Warum kaufst du dir dann kein Frameset? Ich war am 4.8. bei Canyon und habe extra danach gefragt. Laut dem Mitarbeiter, der mir geantwortet hat, gibt es sogar noch mehrere Framesets von 2009 mit dem weiß-roten Rahman und einige aus 2010 mit dem blauen, bzw. dem schwarzen einzeln zu kaufen...
mfg


----------



## Deleted 125853 (7. August 2010)

Das Frameset in weiß von 2009 habe ich gesehen. Ich Suche jedoch einen schwarzen Rahmen. Im online shop wird der ja nicht angeboten. Der normale Preis für den Rahmen ist mir jedoch zu hoch. Bei 1229 euro für den 2010er Rahmen in schwarz würde es eine Überlegung wert sein. Wenn man ein Komplettrad schlachtet sollte man deutlich billiger wegkommen. Was wollten die denn für den 2010er FRX Rahmen in schwarz haben? 1629 Euro sind mir zu viel.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## wildchild (7. August 2010)

Ich kann mich bei den 2010er Preisen lediglich an den offiziellen Katalog halten. Aber wie viel das genau kosten soll, kann ich so nicht sagen... Wenn ich ihn finde, kann ich dir einen exakten Preis liefern.
mfg


----------



## -Steppenwolf (7. August 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7425728"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> express bikes in der regel innerhalb weniger tage bis 1woche
> 
> z.b. hier zu lesen:http://www.canyon.com/shop/expressbikes.html
> der rest steht auch irgendwo auf der homepage



Mein FRX hat 4 Tage gebraucht und wurde anscheinend schon im Januar montiert! Deshalb glaub ich mal das die FRX vorrätig sind und du nicht lang warten musst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (7. August 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Also ich hab den ISX6 und bin top zufrieden. Über den ISX4 kann ich dir nur sagen, dass die Buchsen nicht passen werden. War zumindest beim ISX6 so!!



Woher bezieht ihr eigentlich neue Buchsen wenn ihr einen anderen Dämpfer verbaut?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (7. August 2010)

internetshop oder den nächsten händler fragen (müssten immer 22,2mmx8mm sein und dann halt passend für die dämpferherstellerfirma)


----------



## 4Stroke (8. August 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> internetshop oder den nächsten händler fragen (müssten immer 22,2mmx8mm sein und dann halt passend für die dämpferherstellerfirma)



Also bräuchte ich quasi diese hier:
http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.php?prodid=1310000007


----------



## Deleted 118538 (8. August 2010)

ja die würd ich mir kaufen


----------



## 4Stroke (8. August 2010)

Schade, Posion hat den Manitour Air für 179 aus dem Programm genommen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. August 2010)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Der normale Preis für den Rahmen ist mir jedoch zu hoch.


Definitiv!




volleybecker schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Komplettrad schlachtet sollte man deutlich billiger wegkommen.


Tut man, ja!  Man muss halt nur den Komplettpreis irgendwie zwischenfinanzieren.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (8. August 2010)

Jo genau! Hast Du Interesse?! Rahmen- Set bleibt natürlich bei mir ;-)!


----------



## wildchild (8. August 2010)

Ich hätte eventuell Interesse an der Totem für mein V.fr...
Was würdest du denn dafür haben wollen?
mfg


----------



## Deleted 118538 (8. August 2010)

was verwendet ihr für öl/fett für eure mavic deetraks/deemax?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyonfreak10 (9. August 2010)

Hi,
ich würde mir gerne nächstes jahr ein canyon kaufen.
für mich war immer die frage nerve xc oder am?
dann habe ich mich entschieden, da ich ja großer fan von tibor simai bin,
ihm über facebook eine nachricht zu schreiben. ich schrieb dass ich mal gern in so ne riding lesson von ihm gehen würde, worauf er zurückgeschrieben hat dass er mir für 2011 da torque trailrocker (so um die 1800euro) empfehlen würde.

ich fand das ein bisschen extrem, weil ich das noch gar nicht als alternative gesehen habe und hab ihm geschrieben, dass ich auch ein rad brauche, was halbwegs vielseitig- sprich auch für touren geeignet ist.

und jetzt kommts:
er hat mir zurückgeschrieben, dass man mit dem torque alles machen kann, auch bergauf fahren.



und jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, was ihr dazu meint:
kann man mit dem torque touren fahren oder nicht?

danke im voraus,

canyonfreak10


----------



## canyonfreak10 (9. August 2010)

.


----------



## sh0rt (9. August 2010)

canyonfreak10 schrieb:


> und jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, was ihr dazu meint:
> kann man mit dem torque touren fahren oder nicht?
> 
> danke im voraus,
> ...



Wenn man das Gleichgewicht halten kann, kann man mit jedem Rad eine Tour fahren  Wie gut oder schlecht ist dann eben von vielen Faktoren abhängig, das Torque ist halt keine XC Rennsemmel aber auch kein 19kg Downhillbike....irgendwo dazwischen eben...


----------



## benchmark (9. August 2010)

Hi Freunde, mal ne andere Frage..

An einigen ´10er Torques ist ja ne Totem verbaut, an meinem Neuzugang Trailflow ne Fox Van 160mm. Überlege jetzt, mir ne Totem zu besorgen da ich mit der 160 - 180 Kombi nicht wirklich warm werde... nur welche? Einsatz von Tour über Enduro/Freeride bis Park.

Das 2-Step System soll ja ab 2010 funktionieren, nur ist der Vorteil der Coil-Variante ggü. ner Absenkung echt so dick?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (9. August 2010)

an alle die es interessiert:
war heute bei einem Mavic HÃ¤ndler und hab nachgefragt welches Ã¶l fÃ¼r die freilÃ¤ufe verwendet werden sollte. Ruasgekommen ist Feinmechaniker Ãl also wenn ihr eure freilÃ¤ufe macht wisst ihr jetzt was ihr verwenden kÃ¶nnt. ach ja so nen Ã¶lflÃ¤schen kostet im baumarkt 2,20â¬


----------



## Evil_Knievel (10. August 2010)

canyonfreak10 schrieb:


> kann man mit dem torque touren fahren oder nicht?



Hängt davon ab was man unter Touren versteht, und wo die eigenen Vorlieben liegen.

Ich bin lange ein ein Nerve AM (knapp 14 kg) gefahren - echt ein super vielseitiges Rad das einiges mitmacht! Mit der Zeit hab ich aber immer mehr Spass an FR-lastigen Touren und Bikeparks gefunden, und da war es mir dann irgendwann doch etwas unterdimensioniert.
Habe jetzt seit ein paar Monaten ein Torque Playzone mit etwas über 16 kg und bin total begeistert! Sicher merkt man das Mehrgewicht - einen Alpencross würde ich damit in der Ausstattung wohl nicht machen. Aber ich fahre damit auch hauptsächlich noch Touren und da hauts bergauf immernoch gut hin, und bergab ists einfach ne andere Welt! 

Man kann sich das Torque ja auch viel leichter aufbauen (siehe Vertride & Alpinist) wenn man Wert darauf legt, und spätetsens dann sind auch konditionell anspruchsvollere Touren sicher kein Problem mehr!

Leih es Dir doch vor Ort oder bei nem Bekannten mal aus, und schau wie es sich anfühlt!

Gruß,
Evil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. August 2010)

die Torque FR Reihe ist def. Tourengeeignet, es sei denn du fährst
mit AM XC oder gar Racern in einer Gruppe. Dann würdest du fluchen.
Wenn du's gemütlich magst und auch mal 2 Gänge kürzer hochtreten
aktzeptierst... kommst überall hoch wo auch ein XC oder AM rauf fährt.

Bergab ist der Spaßfaktor dann klarer verteilt.


----------



## Tom Servo (10. August 2010)

Das Mehrgewicht argumentiert ich immer weg, in dem ich mir selbst behaupte, die paar Kilos mehr könnt ich ja auch an den Rippen haben. An statischen Teilen, wie z.B. am Rahmen, macht es sich auf jeden Fall viel weniger Bemerkbar als an Laufrädern.

--edit: Natürlich hilft's, wie der Kollege oben sagt, wenn der Rest der Gruppe in ähnliche Gewichtsklassen fahren.


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (10. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Da will ich doch auch gleich meinen Senf dazugeben.. 
Mit dem Playzone fahr ich mittlerweile (neben Park) auch alle Touren, für die ich früher ein leichtes Racefully genommen hab. Die Leut diskutieren höhenverstellbare Gabeln, leichtere LR, das Mehrgewicht und was sonst noch..
Man kann WIRKLICH fast überall rauf, und es können auch mal 1000 HM am Stück sein. Und da mein ich Trails, keine Schotterstrasse in lieblicher Hügellandschaft, was manche als MTB Tour bezeichnen 
Klar is man etwas langsamer, fährt niedrigere Gänge, aber die Belohnung folgt beim Runterzischen 
Es hilft halt nix: Wenn man´s nicht in den Beinen hat und/oder fahrtechnische Defizite hat, kann´s auch ein leichteres + teureres Rad nicht richten  
Selbst sehr steile Wege gehen mit der Torquegeo und 180er Gabel, Oberkörper is ja nicht festgeschraubt ( zum. bei mir nicht ) Variostütze is auch noch drauf.
Klar die Minions sind mühsam, und bei Regen kacke, aber ich bin echt überrascht, wie universell das Rad ist! Und den Preis nicht vergessen -also echt mal probieren..Und Reifen sind ja mal schnell getauscht, ne??

!Meine persönliche Meinung!

Grüße die Katja PS. bin nicht von Canyon


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (10. August 2010)

Ach ja bevor jetzt der Sturm der Entrüstung über mich hinwegfegt : JA, es gibt natürlich viel bessere Räder zum BergAUFfahren, keine Frage. Aber das Torque is sicher bergauf viel besser, als man glauben mag. Und die paar Kilo Mehrgewicht machen´s nicht aus, hab ich auch lange geglaubt (Bravo + Stammtischgeschwafel) Was wirklich killt, ist eine reine DH Geo, wers probiert hat, weiß was es heisst, einen DH bergauf zu wuchten. Is für die Fische 8-/
Die Vielseitigkeit macht´s, wie immer 
Grüße K.


----------



## canyonfreak10 (10. August 2010)

danke für die antworten, aber wie stets denn mit alpencross?


----------



## klueny (10. August 2010)

sicher auch kein problem, 
wenn du die schweren teile tauschst


----------



## Power-Valve (10. August 2010)

canyonfreak10 schrieb:


> danke für die antworten, aber wie stets denn mit alpencross?



nen paar leichtere Reifen drauf, nen Gurt zum Gabel runterspannen fuer die ganz langen Uphills, dann kannst du damit auch nen Alpencross fahren...


----------



## fuschnick (11. August 2010)

kann jemand was zu sagen obs bei den neu ausgelieferten Torques auch noch die Probleme mit den Lagern gibt???


----------



## fuschnick (11. August 2010)

canyonfreak10 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde mir gerne nächstes jahr ein canyon kaufen.
> für mich war immer die frage nerve xc oder am?
> dann habe ich mich entschieden, da ich ja großer fan von tibor simai bin,
> ...



ich würde da aufpassen. Denke mal ein Tibor fährt andere Touren als du. Das Torque sollte passen wenn du auf deinen Touren schwere Singletrails fährst, mit ich sag mal leichten Freeride-Einlagen und ab und an Park. Schätze aber mal da die Frage nach Alpencross auch kam, dass du mehr einfache Sachen aber dafür lange Touren fahren willst und keinen Park. Dann würde ich wohl doch lieber zu nem AM greifen. Schau dir mal das 2011 AM an. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.




und bevor meine Frage auf der neuen Seite unter geht:

Gibts bei den neu ausgelieferten Torques auch noch Probleme mit den Lagern????


----------



## Deleted 118538 (11. August 2010)

so wie ich das weiß sind die Rockerarme vieler 2010er Torques von dem Zulieferer falsch gebaut worden und deswegen hören sich manche von dennen nach ner zeit kaputt an wird aber von canyon getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (11. August 2010)

und bei neu aufgebauten Torques sind wohl schon die Wippen mit dem Stahlbuchsen verbaut...

LG
Uwe


----------



## Deleted 118538 (11. August 2010)

sind doch kunstoffbuchsen und keine stahlbuchsen


----------



## Power-Valve (11. August 2010)

im Alu der "neuen" Wippe ist ne duenne Stahlbuchse drin, bei den alten ist die Lagerung direkt im Alu...

so hab ich das zumindest verstanden, irgendwo war dazu auch mal nen Bild...


----------



## canyonfreak10 (11. August 2010)

naja, nartürlich fährt der andere touren als ich aber ich fahr halt so ziemlich alles und wie er sagt:

"Das nerve am hat eine grenze nach oben, aber das torque keine nach unten."

da hat er recht.
außerdem:
Ich mache halt keine drops mit 4 metern höhenunterschied aber so 2 meter fahr ich schon. und dafür sind die anprüche eig gleich hoch,
das torque ist wahrscheinlich vielseitiger als man denkt oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. August 2010)

canyonfreak10 schrieb:


> ..
> das torque ist wahrscheinlich vielseitiger als man denkt oder?



Versuch doch mal einen Marathon oder ein CC Rennen damit.


----------



## canyonfreak10 (11. August 2010)

boah so hab ich das doch nicht gemeint.
übertreibst doch glecih und frag ob jemand interesse damit hat bei der tour de france mit nem torque zu fahren

ich meinte halt nur touren im anspruchsvolleren gelände bzw. halt auch uphills sind damit problemlos fahrbar.


----------



## Power-Valve (11. August 2010)

canyonfreak10 schrieb:


> ich meinte halt nur touren im anspruchsvolleren gelände bzw. halt auch uphills sind damit problemlos fahrbar.



Mit nem Torque kannst du ohne weiteres halt auch lange Uphills fahren, die ganz steilen Rampen sind mit ner Gabelabsenkung deutlich einfacher.

Und solang man im Marathon nicht gewinnen will, kann man zumindest mit den leichteren Varianten mitfahren. Die Performance haengt viel mehr an der Kondition des Fahres als an +-3kg am Fahrrad. 
Ohne ordentliches Training schiebst du auch mit nem Carbon Fully die steilen Rampen.


----------



## sh0rt (11. August 2010)

canyonfreak10 schrieb:


> ich meinte halt nur touren im anspruchsvolleren gelände bzw. halt auch uphills sind damit problemlos fahrbar.



Wenn ich auf meinem Specialized Pitch die Hausrunde fahre und auf meinem Torque, dann merk ich gerade Berg auf den unterschied, denn nicht nur ist das Torque schwerer sondern wippt auch weit mehr, Dämpfer zu und dann isses okay...aber es bleibt halt ein Rad für gröberes  

Ich wollte mich eigentlich vom Pitch trennen und für "alles" nur das Torque hernehmen aber ist mir zu schwer, dass liegt auch nicht an der Kondition sondern daran, dass ein Pitch fast alles mitmacht und wesentlich Antriebsneutraler ist. Wenn ich nochmal die Wahl hätte würde ich nen Pitch und nen billigen Bikeparkprügel kaufen.

Abgesehen davon schaffte es Specialized auch den Namen richtig auf den Rahmen zu schreiben ^^


----------



## _Sebo_ (11. August 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> so wie ich das weiß sind die Rockerarme vieler 2010er Torques von dem Zulieferer falsch gebaut worden und deswegen hören sich manche von dennen nach ner zeit kaputt an wird aber von canyon getauscht



was sind rockerarme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (11. August 2010)

wäre eine Wippe an einem normalen Viergelenker also der umlenk hebel zwischen unterrohr dämpfer und sitzstrebe


----------



## -Steppenwolf (11. August 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf meinem Specialized Pitch die Hausrunde fahre und auf meinem Torque, dann merk ich gerade Berg auf den unterschied, denn nicht nur ist das Torque schwerer sondern wippt auch weit mehr, Dämpfer zu und dann isses okay...aber es bleibt halt ein Rad für gröberes
> 
> Ich wollte mich eigentlich vom Pitch trennen und für "alles" nur das Torque hernehmen aber ist mir zu schwer, dass liegt auch nicht an der Kondition sondern daran, dass ein Pitch fast alles mitmacht und wesentlich Antriebsneutraler ist. Wenn ich nochmal die Wahl hätte würde ich nen Pitch und nen billigen Bikeparkprügel kaufen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon schaffte es Specialized auch den Namen richtig auf den Rahmen zu schreiben ^^



Ich fahr momentan mit meinem Torque FRX 9.0 fast täglich meine Hometrails und mach pro Tag locker 30km! und da soll noch einer Sagen das sei ne pure Bikepark Maschine...
Klar, bergauf jogge ich dann meistens aber in den kürzeren Uphill Passagen kann man mit dem FRX 9.0 sogar richrig spaß haben! Einfach sitzen bleiben und mit gut 20km/h den Berg rauf. Am Hinterbau tut sich dann durch die Kinematik garnichts mehr!

Ansonsten kann ich noch locker mit den AM Fahrern mithalten wenn die nicht richtig aufdrehn.
Bergab ist man dann sowieso immer schnellster! 

mfg -Steppenwolf


----------



## Chris969 (12. August 2010)

hi ho,
ich bin grade auch am überlegen mich von meinem pitch zu trennen. will eventuell auf ein cube stereo umsatteln. hab mir aber auch schon viel vom torque es 8.0 durchgelesen. würde mich auch ziemlich reizen. muss sagen das ich mit den 2 cm mehr FW kein problem hätte. ich weis vom stereo das es ein super allrounder is. berghoch und bergab. pitch aus eigener erfahrung robust, ziemlich flott nach oben und berg ab sowieso. gerade beim cube und pitch könnte es doch mal etwas mehr FW sein. einerseits möchte ich auch mal flott auf normaler strasse vorran kommen und auch den uphill. rennen möchte ich damit keins fahren.aber eventuell etwas in den alpen fahren ohne nen lift oder shuttel zu nehmen.

 also was meint ihr?


----------



## Tom Servo (12. August 2010)

Zwar was eng, aber passt!


----------



## J.West (12. August 2010)

Oh wie krass!!!!
Und wie fährt´s sich?
Ist der Hinterbau wirklich zu "degressiv" für Stahlfederdämpfer?
Durchschläge bei softer Abstimmung oder Alles super top?
--------------------
Sieht gut aus


----------



## Tom Servo (12. August 2010)

Grade erst eingebaut, noch nicht getestet, muss leider gleich arbeiten gehen. 

Hatte vorige Tage aber testhalber den alten Van R drin, den ich damals aus meinem Gambler gerissen hatte. Konnte mich nicht beschweren, der Van R schlug auch nur da durch, wo der DHX Air es auch tat. Mit der Boostvalve am RC4 kann man am Ende des Hubs wieder Progression reinbringen, falls nötig.

Ich fand das Verhalten vom Hinterbau mit 'ner Stahlfeder besser. Da hab ich flott im Bikemarkt nach was anständiges geguckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.West (12. August 2010)

Ein kleiner "Fahrbericht" wäre super wenn du´s ausgiebig getestest hast.
Das Thema interessiert mich und bestimmt auch viele Andere brennend!!!

Have fun!


----------



## python69 (12. August 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

ich bekomm jetzt in den nächsten Tagen mein neues FRX 9.0, jetzt hab ich gesehen das da gar kein Bashguard montiert ist. Und da ich was das angeht absoluter Anfänger bin wollt ich mal wissen welchen ich da benutzen kann.

thx im voraus.


----------



## Napoli94 (12. August 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage,
bei meinem Torque es 2009 kommt ein knaxendes Geräusch vom Lenkkopf. Hab eine neue Kralle drin und gefettet wurde der Bereich auch schon weis jemand eine Antwort???
Nico


----------



## Deleted 118538 (12. August 2010)

Gabelkrone?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (12. August 2010)

Habe ich auch gehabt. Bei mir war es allerdings die Sattelstütze!?! Hat bis zum Lenkkopf geschallt ( wie auch immer?). Nachdem ich die Sattelstange und das Satteltohr ( innen) gereinigt habe und die Sattelklemme etwas fester eingestellt habe ist es verschwunden. Ich bin darauf gekommen, weil es beim stehend Fahren keine "Knackgeräusche" gemacht hat. Ist eventuell einen Versuch wert.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Napoli94 (12. August 2010)

ok mal schauen es knaxt immer wenn ich drauf hock auf mein bock xD


----------



## Deleted 125853 (12. August 2010)

Alter Rapper ;-)!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (12. August 2010)

es kann auch sein das es dere sattel selber ist kannst mal unten an die schienen des sattels brunox oder ein anderes kriechöl (also dort wo sie in den sattel übergehen, wenn man durch normales ruckeln schon spürt das da was ausgeschlagen sit ist der sattel im arsch mit bezug aufs wieder leise bekommen)


----------



## Napoli94 (12. August 2010)

ja also der Sattel knaxt au aber des is n bissle anders als des Geräusch vom Lenkkopf


----------



## Spiegel (13. August 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> ja also der Sattel knaxt au aber des is n bissle anders als des Geräusch vom Lenkkopf



Mach mal ein bisschen Fett an Deine Steckachse, da war es bei mir versteckt das knacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (13. August 2010)

is eig immer gut gefettet aber ich schau mal nach


----------



## Principiante (14. August 2010)

HI!

Ich bin jetzt auch stolze Besitzerin eines Canyon Torque ! 

Nun konnte ich es letzte Woche endlich etwas testen, fand aber seltsamer Weise, dass es sich vorne etwas unruhig fährt.
Ich habe einen Truvativ 40mm Vorbau und einen 710mm Lenker dran mit 50 Rise, 9° Biegung.
Gabel ist die Domain 318, 160mm.
Meint Ihr ich sollte einen längeren Vorbau nehmen? Kann es daran liegen?
Und vielleicht mit etwas höherem Winkel?

Danke Euch schon im vorraus, wäre nett wenn Ihr mir da einen Tip geben könntet.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## cxfahrer (14. August 2010)

Lenkerbreite und Vorbaulänge sind nicht verkehrt für ein Grösse S. 

Vielleicht bist du einfach zu groß für ein S und brauchst M ? Das sieht auf deinem Bild SEEHR kurz aus. Z.B. der hobbes aus dem Berlinforum fährt eins in M, solltest du mal vergleichen.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (14. August 2010)

einen längeren vorbau weil es sich unruhig fährt? würde doch eher das gegenteil bewirken. wenn der rahmen passt (ich geh mal davon aus) muss man sihc eine zeit lang an ein anderes rad gewöhnen in seinem vorhergesehenen arbeitsraum also nicht jetzt forstwege mim torque fahren geh mal in den park wenns dir dann noch zu unruhig ist kannst du die gabel auf 180mm traveln einen breiteren lenker einbauen (kann ich mir iwie nicht vorstellen dass der dir nicht reicht)


----------



## kNiRpS (14. August 2010)

ist vielleicht auch einfach nur die feder in der domain n bisschen zu straff für dein gewicht und spricht deswegen schlecht an? könnte auch für die unruhe verantwortlch sein.


----------



## Henni1994 (14. August 2010)

Hi,
bin auf der der suche nach einem Canyon Torque FR wenn einer seins verkauft einfach schreiben
gruß Hendrik


----------



## Sylver46 (14. August 2010)

Was hast du eigentlich für ein Modell? 
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei dir diese Verstärkung an der oberen Strebe Richtung Sattelrohr fehlt? liegt das an deiner Rahmengröße oder gibt es innerhalb eines Modelljahres Rahmenvariationen? Würde bei meinem gern die Verstärkung haben 



Tom Servo schrieb:


> Zwar was eng, aber passt!


----------



## ohschda (14. August 2010)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich für ein Modell?
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei dir diese Verstärkung an der oberen Strebe Richtung Sattelrohr fehlt? liegt das an deiner Rahmengröße oder gibt es innerhalb eines Modelljahres Rahmenvariationen? Würde bei meinem gern die Verstärkung haben


Größe S hat sie meines Wissens nicht. Die anderen sollten sie haben, aber dieses Jahr ist wohl alles möglich...


----------



## benchmark (14. August 2010)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> liegt das an deiner Rahmengröße



So ist es..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (14. August 2010)

Hi!

Das ist ein 2007 Rad, FR.
Und ist Größe S.
Ich glaube bei S fehlt immer die Querstrebe unter dem Sattel, in dem Jahrgang.

Bin 1,67cm, passt eigentlich ganz gut.
Nun, das mit der Gabel... hab sie gebraucht gekauft, weiß nicht ob sie eine zu harte Feder hat.
Aber sie geht im September in den Service.

Hm, also Ihr meint ich brauche keinen anderen Vorbau, daran liegt es nicht... gut.

Nun, vielleicht muss ich mich auf dem Rad auch erst einfahren.
Ich war ja schon damit im Bike Park, da hatte ich es ja gemerkt. Aber waren allerdings auch meine ersten Fahrten mit dem Torque.
Ich warte eben noch ab, will nochmal nach Winterberg damit, mal sehen wie's dann ist.

Trotzdem erstmal danke!

Mit der Kettenführung ist ja auch son' Problem...
Hab mir extra die aus dem Forum empfohlene hier bestellt ( Stinger BB ) Aber niemand bekommt die ran, seufz. Mal sehen ob die Jungs in Winterberg das schaffen.

Gruß, Principiante!


----------



## aibeekey (14. August 2010)

wenn du die domain gebraucht gekauft hast, wird da mit ziemlicher sicherheit die mittlere feder drin sein...

alles andere wäre vom verkäufer ökonomischer blödsinn, weil er

- die zweite feder (härter weicher) mit dazu packen hätte können
- die zweite feder einzeln hätte verkaufen können

beides bringt ihm kohle... eine mittlere feder kauft hingegen fast niemand einzeln, weil die eh standartmäßig drin steckt
(ausnahme: leute, die von coin auf u-turn umrüsten)

wieviel wiegst du denn? bei 1,67 dürftest du mit ziemlicher sicherheit zu leicht sein


----------



## Principiante (15. August 2010)

@marx: Was willst Du trinken?..._grins...

Nein, leider bin ich im Moment...hüstl... nicht zu leicht.
Hab ziemlich angespeckt über den Winter und es will und will nicht weichen...70kg..._


----------



## cxfahrer (15. August 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Das ist ein 2007 Rad, FR.
> Und ist Größe S.....
> ...



Stinger BB passt nur mit E-Type und ein wenig sägen  (mein Post dazu) !

Stinger BB ohne E-Type geht bei 2007/2008 nicht.

Auf deinem Bild sieht das Bike zu kurz für dich aus.

Die Gabel muss im Casting unten links und rechts je ein Schnapsglas Motoröl drin haben, sonst federt sie nicht richtig (Schrauben auf - einfüllen).


----------



## Principiante (15. August 2010)

@cxfahrer: Eh, Du machst mir Angst...

Hab' deswegen eben bei Canyon meine PPS Daten nachgemessen und sie empfehlen defenitiv ein S.
vielleicht sieht das auf dem Bild so aus, weil es ein wenig schräg steht ..._oder... weil ich zu viele Kilos habe...

(Werde mal im Winter eins dagegen stellen)

Vielleicht ist das hier unten besser zu sehen?

Mit dem Stinger muss ich mal sehen wie das weitergeht, will jetzt erst mal einfach nur fahren. Entweder können mir die in Winterberg einen einbauen oder nicht.  (Falls es nicht so ist und ich ihn später einbauen will, dann schreib ich Dir ohne Gnade und bombadier Dich mit Fragen! )

Mit dem Schnapsglas voll Motoröl sage ich dem netten Sharky, aber das wird er bestimmt wissen.

Danke Dir!
LG, Principiante!_


----------



## cxfahrer (15. August 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> @cxfahrer: Eh, Du machst mir Angst...
> 
> Hab' deswegen eben bei Canyon meine PPS Daten nachgemessen und sie empfehlen defenitiv ein S.
> vielleicht sieht das auf dem Bild so aus, weil es ein wenig schräg steht ..._oder... weil ich zu viele Kilos habe......
> ...


_

Na zumindest das sieht man auf dem Bild  - nein, zu klein an sich ist es in S nicht, aber wenn es dir zu kurz (zu nervös) ist, wäre ein M besser. Die alten Torques sind kurz und hoch. Viele hatten das Problem.

Ich bin zu kleine Bikes gewohnt (XL ist mir zu klein), da muss man halt bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten sehr konzentriert fahren und beim Droppen sollte man sich auch gut ausbalancieren. Dafür ists dann halt handlich.

Etwas Ruhe bekommt man mit längerer Gabel hinein (180mm), die Domain kann man ja entsprechend leicht umbauen._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (15. August 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> @marx: Was willst Du trinken?..._grins...
> 
> Nein, leider bin ich im Moment...hüstl... nicht zu leicht.
> Hab ziemlich angespeckt über den Winter und es will und will nicht weichen...70kg..._


_

also nach meiner eigenen erfahrung (und die deckt sich mit den berichten anderer im forum) sind die federn ziemlich straff, wenn man die "passende" kauft.
wenn du also ne schöne gabel zum trailheizen willst, dann nehm die weiche (63-70 kg glaub ich)
falls du 4 meter drops planst, lass die aktuelle (vermutlich) mittlere (~70-80kg) drin 

über die sufu wirst du ähnliche aussagen von anderen domain/lyrik fahrern finden.
mir scheints, als würde rockshox freeride mit bikeparks und fetten drops gleichsetzen.
wer das, wie ich, nicht so sieht, der greift zur nächstweicheren feder 

wieviel sag hast du denn? denke mehr als 20% wirst du nicht haben_


----------



## haenson (15. August 2010)

canyonfreak10 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde mir gerne nächstes jahr ein canyon kaufen.
> für mich war immer die frage nerve xc oder am?
> dann habe ich mich entschieden, da ich ja großer fan von tibor simai bin,
> ...



Ich hab vor ca. 6 Wochen eine Tour von 70km länge gemacht. Davon ungefähr 30 km bergauf und 1000 Höhenmeter( waren sicher mehr, aber die reine Diff. zwischen start und Gipfel waren so viel!!) Kannst ja mal nachschauen von Baden- Baden auf die Hornisgrinde( vie Bundesstraße B500). Danach tat mir der Hintern weh, aber das kommt eher von zu wenig Training!!  Alles ist möglich, aber du musst schon leidensfähig sein. 
Ich selbst fahr ein Torque FRX 9.0 und das ist nun wirklich nicht für uphill gemacht, aber es geht irgendwie!!


----------



## haenson (15. August 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> @marx: Was willst Du trinken?..._grins...
> 
> Nein, leider bin ich im Moment...hüstl... nicht zu leicht.
> Hab ziemlich angespeckt über den Winter und es will und will nicht weichen...70kg..._


_

Also ich hab in meinem Torque FRX 9.0 eine weiche Feder eingebaut, weil die Standartfeder zu unruhig war!! Und ich wieg 76kg. Ich finde die RockShox Angaben nicht wirklich gut. Kauf dir ne andere feder und du wirst glücklich. Denk doch evtl. sogar über ne luftgefederte Gabel nach._


----------



## Akira (15. August 2010)

Besitzt hier jemand ein Torque FR7,0 von 2009 und hat an diesem Rad schon einen breiteren Lenker montiert?

Jetzt ist ein 680mm Truvativ Hussfelt montiert. Ich würde gerne einen 780mm breiten Lenker verbauen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Leitungslängen? Kann ich evtl durch Umverlegung den Längenunterschied ausgleichen, oder muss ich neue Leitungen verlegen (was ja eine blöde Arbeit wäre)


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. August 2010)

haenson schrieb:


> Denk doch evtl. sogar über ne luftgefederte Gabel nach.


Was soll das bringen?


----------



## pillemaen (15. August 2010)

ich denke mal, dass er sich auf die hÃ¶here FlexibilitÃ¤t der Luftgabel im Vergleich zu einer Stahlfedergabel bezieht.
Feder tauschen vs. Mehr/Weniger Luftâ¦


----------



## aibeekey (16. August 2010)

dagegen steht die flexibilität im federweg: 160mm fix gegen u-turn


----------



## harke (16. August 2010)

edit


----------



## pillemaen (16. August 2010)

marx. schrieb:


> dagegen steht die flexibilität im federweg: 160mm fix gegen u-turn



Da könnte man jetzt weitermachen:
Talas vs. 2-Step vs. U-Turn vs. ATA etc.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (16. August 2010)

So Leute, ich habs gemacht . Ich habe mir ein FRX 9 gegönnt. Da ich mit dem Rad (normalerweise bin ich nicht masochistisch veranlagt) auch die Berge hochradel habe ich vorn auf "zweifach" umgebaut und hinten die Downhill Kassette gegen was für mich brauchbares ausgetauscht. So weit, so gut .
Jetzt kommt die Aufgabenstellung! Was kann ich hier für eine Kettenführung benutzen?! Irgendwer irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Bei meinem 2009er FR8 (steht jetzt übrigens zum Verkauf ) ging es mit der Stinger BB mount. Leider passt die beim FRX "überhauptsgarnieundnimmernicht" .

Bitte helft!

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2010)

Akira schrieb:


> Besitzt hier jemand ein Torque FR7,0 von 2009 und hat an diesem Rad schon einen breiteren Lenker montiert?
> 
> Jetzt ist ein 680mm Truvativ Hussfelt montiert. Ich würde gerne einen 780mm breiten Lenker verbauen.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Leitungslängen? Kann ich evtl durch Umverlegung den Längenunterschied ausgleichen, oder muss ich neue Leitungen verlegen (was ja eine blöde Arbeit wäre)



Ich hatte mit den Leitungslängen keine Probleme, wohl aber mit dem Boobar (blöd geformt) - hol dir lieber einen Atlas o.Ä.


----------



## Jobi (16. August 2010)

axl65 schrieb:


> SuFu benutzt aber nicht ausreichend fündig geworden.
> Passt dieser Dämpfer:
> Marzocchi Roco TST R Rear Shock 2009 in ein Torque ES 2009 ???
> Fährt in Wer in einem  Gr. M-Rahmen ???
> ...




Hi,
fahre auch ein 2009er ES und spiele mit dem Gedanken den Roco zu verbauen.
Für das Torque brauchst aber den Roco Air RC W.Cup. 
Die Einbaulänge muss 222 mm betragen, sonst gehts nicht.
Der Hub ist zwar was länger, aber dadurch haste denn nur mehr Federweg.
Will aber noch bis Winter warten. Ich will das Bike ende Herbst zum Service ins Werk geben, und anschließend wird das gute Teil gepimpt.


Rock on

Jobi


----------



## aibeekey (16. August 2010)

pillemaen schrieb:


> Da könnte man jetzt weitermachen:
> Talas vs. 2-Step vs. U-Turn vs. ATA etc.



dann kontere ich mit: 2-step sackt durch den mittleren federweg, talas is unsensibel und ata mag hier im forum irgendwie eh niemand 

aber alles nur vom hörensagen, hab selbst nur u-turn


----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2010)

marx. schrieb:


> dann kontere ich mit: 2-step sackt durch den mittleren federweg, talas is unsensibel und ata mag hier im forum irgendwie eh niemand
> 
> aber alles nur vom hörensagen, hab selbst nur u-turn



Gegenkonter: 
TAD sackt nicht, ist supersensibel und ist vom Lenker bedienbar. Nur taugt die Druckstufe nichts...


----------



## Hainz (16. August 2010)

volleybecker schrieb:


> ... FRX 9... vorn auf "zweifach" umgebaut


Dachte das würde beim FRX nicht funktionieren, wg. den unterschiedlichen Lagern? Auch der Grund, warum kein Hammerschmidt Getriebe rankann?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (16. August 2010)

ATA ist sau gut wenns funktioniert sau sensibel und mit ab 140mm starker progression gegen durschläge und für drops. I LIKE! (auch wenn ich ne fox 36 van rc2 fahre =D)


----------



## Deleted 125853 (16. August 2010)

@Hainz: Man muss nicht alles glauben, was an der Hotline gesagt wird ;-). Ich hatte jemanden im Forum angeschrieben, der den Umbau schon gemacht hat bei einem 2009er und da sich am Rahmen von 2009 auf 2010 nichts verändert hat musste es auch jetzt noch funktionieren. Was soll ich sagen es hat funktioniert !
Also, noch einer nen Tip für ne Kettenführung?! Dann bitte melden.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## homerkills (18. August 2010)

@ volleybecker

könntest du kurz die maßnahmen zum umbau auf zweifach am frx schildern?
wie und wo wurde der umwerfer befestigt??
wie sieht es nach dem umbau mit der kettenlinie aus??(hast ja auch eine 11-32er kassette montiert)
alle gänge in allen kombinationen schaltbar??(ausser die extremen wie groß-groß...klein-klein)

bitte schreib auch was zu den kosten die dir entstanden sind.
(neuer schalthebel..zugführungen...umwerfer)

mit diesen infos würdest du dem ein oder anderen sehr weiterhelfen.
bisher heißt es ja immer..."nee...geht nicht"....aber wenn es dann in technische details geht wird immer alles ganz schnell ruhig 

vielen dank und viele grüße

..homer..


----------



## Deleted 125853 (18. August 2010)

Servus Leute,
der Umbau ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Im Prinzip ist der rahmenkomplett dafür vorbereitet. Der etype umwerfer wird an der dafür vorgesehenen Rahmenhalterung montiert. An der hinteren Befestigung muss eine Distanzscheibe untergelegt werden. Die Achse bleibt drinnen und die Kurbel gegen eine hussefelt zweifach getauscht. Halterungen für die Zugführung sind vorhanden, Schellen gibt's bei Canyon. Hinten das Schaltwerk gegen eins mit mittlerem Käfig tauschen und die gewünschte Kassette montieren. Der Rest ist Einstellungssache. Nur für die kettenführung habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden. Auch hier passt es mit ISCG Kettenführungen nicht. Da wird man basteln müssen.
Wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin werde ich Fotos machen.
Gruß an die anderen Masochisten, die ihr FRX den Berg hochtreten wollen,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RiderX (19. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ebenfalls mein Torque FRX 9.0 auf Zweifachkurbel umgerüstet. Einige Bilder und Beschreibungen dazu finden sich in diesem Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=404358&goto=newpost


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. August 2010)

Akira schrieb:


> Besitzt hier jemand ein Torque FR7,0 von 2009 und hat an diesem Rad schon einen breiteren Lenker montiert?


Ich fahre an meinem FR9 einen Reverse fli bar mit 760mm Breite, original war ein Holzfeller WC mit 700mm montiert. Die Leitungslängen waren absolut kein Problem.


@ cxfahrer: Was hattest du denn für Probleme mit dem Boobar? Handling wegen dir nicht passenden Winkeln? Gleiches gilt bei mir für den Atlas...! In der Hinsicht bin ich einfach ein totaler Reverse Fan


----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2010)

Noch hab ich kein Problem mit dem Boobar, da ich ihn nicht gekürzt habe. Der Bereich wo man was befestigen kann ist sehr kurz, da kann man die Bremshebel nicht weit rein schieben. 
Ungekürzt passt mir der gut, aber neulich an so einer fiesen Treppe mit Geländer bin ich mit dem Lenker doch unter den Handlauf verhakt  und seitdem grüble ich ob ich die Säge ansetzen soll....


----------



## timothekid (19. August 2010)

ich hab nen atlas am fr und die leitungen haben noch locker gepasst!
bin auch mal den boobar gefahren allerdings an nem slayer. die winkel fand ich 
auch nich so prickelnd. atlas ist top


----------



## heiopei (22. August 2010)

so sieht das bei mir aus, ist eine E-13 DRS Kefü...


----------



## heiopei (22. August 2010)

...und so sieht es komplett aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (22. August 2010)

Hallo heiopei, die Kurbel kommt bei Deinem Aufbau aber ganz schön weit raus!? Was für ein Einbaumaß hat denn die Saint? Dein Umbau ist ja eher die Luxusvariante ;-). Ich wollte halt mit den vorhandenen Teilen eine Lösung finden. Bis auf die Kettenführung ist es mir ja auch gelungen.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## heiopei (22. August 2010)

Die Saint Kurbel hat 68/73 mm Einbaubreite und kommt gar nicht weit raus. Die Kettenlinie ist ideal und alle Gänge lassen sich prima schalten


----------



## Tom Servo (22. August 2010)

Zu dem DHX RC4, den ich mir eingebaut hab. Vorige Tage 'ne eher härtere Tour gemacht und bin voll zufrieden.

Offensichtlich bekommt man mit dem Ding das feinere Ansprechverhalten von Stahlfedern. Die höhere Linearität macht so Sachen wie Treppenfahren und Wurzelteppiche auch viel angenehmer, da nicht alles direkt verhärtet wie bei 'nem Luftdämpfer*. Grössere Sprunge sind auch angenehmer, da die Federung die Energie anders aus dem Sturz nimmt. Wie von Fox behauptet, knallt die Boostvalve tatsächlich erst merklich im unteren Ende vom Hub rein.

Der Torque-Rahmen ist ja angeblich mit Luftdämpfer im Hinterkopf entwickelt worden, die Boostvalve am DHX RC4 tut ihren Job den Endhub progressiv zu machen ziemlich gut, und das ohne den Behälter bis auf's Maximum aufzupumpen (ich denk mal, der Dämpfer soll ein grosses Spektrum an Übersetzungsverhältnisse abdecken, das Torque ist eher am unteren Ende).

Durchschläge hab ich nicht mehr als wie mit dem DHX Air. Eher weniger. Und selbst wenn, ich geh mal davon aus, das der RC4 robuster ist, mit den Gummipuffer zwischen Teller und Gehäuse. Bin mit nicht sicher, was innen im DHX Air bremst.

(*: Mir ist klar, dass man einen Luftdämpfer auch butterweich einstellen kann, aber dann rasselt der auch wie nix durch den Federweg. Dies war ein Grund, wieso ich den DHX Air runter haben wollte. Entweder hart und Durchschlagsfrei oder weich und wie'n Presslufthammer. Der RC4 kann oben weich und unten hart.)


----------



## Kitesurfer (22. August 2010)

Hallo,

Habe seit nicht mal 2 Monaten mein 2010er Torque mit dem ich vorwiegend Enduro Touren gefahren bin, also nichts richtig heftiges. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass der Acros Steuersatz beim Fahren ständig knackt. 

Woran kann das liegen ? Hat Jemand von euch ähnliche Probleme damit ?

Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass die Gabel einen 1 1/8 Schaft hat und der untere reduzierende Teil deshalb Probleme macht ?! 

Grüße,

Damian


----------



## MTWTFSS (22. August 2010)

kurze frage kann mir evtl jmd sagen was für eine iscg aufnahme das 08/09er torque hat? oder obs überhaupt eine hat? vielen dank!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Noch hab ich kein Problem mit dem Boobar, da ich ihn nicht gekürzt habe. Der Bereich wo man was befestigen kann ist sehr kurz, da kann man die Bremshebel nicht weit rein schieben.
> Ungekürzt passt mir der gut, aber neulich an so einer fiesen Treppe mit Geländer bin ich mit dem Lenker doch unter den Handlauf verhakt  und seitdem grüble ich ob ich die Säge ansetzen soll....


Ah, verstehe... da habe ich beim Fli Bar auch nicht viel Luft, da der innere Teil recht breit ist. Aber ich werde ihn wohl auch ungekürzt lassen, passt mir sehr gut! Will ehrlich gesagt die bessere Kontrolle (gerade im Park!) nicht mehr missen. NOCH bin ich damit nicht hängen geblieben...




MTWTFSS schrieb:


> kurze frage kann mir evtl jmd sagen was für eine iscg aufnahme das 08/09er torque hat? oder obs überhaupt eine hat? vielen dank!


ISCG05. Aber informiere dich über die bekannten KeFü-Probleme beim Torque, bevor du dich unglücklich machst


----------



## MTWTFSS (24. August 2010)

ich bieg und brech das einfach zurecht keine sorgen bin da sehr kreativ


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. August 2010)

Schau dir erstmal meine Bilder und die Infos dazu im Torque KeFü-Thread an! Da gibts Problemstellen, die einem u. U. nicht ins Auge springen und zu nur schwer reparablen Schäden am Rahmen führen können... das muss man ja nicht riskieren


----------



## python69 (26. August 2010)

so wollt euch mal mein neues frx vorstellen.

es fehlen allerdings noch der ein paar teile, der bashguard und die roten dekos, die Gabel werd ich wahrscheinlich auch noch cleanen, allerdings erst im winter. ich wil auch noch die kurbel gegen 2 fach tauschen.


----------



## Power-Valve (29. August 2010)

Nabend in die Runde

irgendwer ne Idee wo ich diese kleinen Seilzug Schellen mit den 3mm Schrauben am Rahmen bekomme? Hab ne verstellbar Sattelstuetze montiert und im Oberrohr sind die Gewinde ja schon vorgesehen...

Viele Gruesse
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (30. August 2010)

Die bekommst du nur bei Canyon selbst.


----------



## _Sebo_ (30. August 2010)

servus!
darf ich fragen was du dir für eine gekauft hast? spiele auch mit dem gedanken, wollte aber eventuell auf die von rock shox warten....

besten gruß sebo


----------



## Power-Valve (30. August 2010)

Hi Sebo

die Kind Shock i900-R Sattelstütze 385 mm mit Remote Modell 2010 mit 125mm Verstellweg. Kein Verdrehspiel, schoene Hardware. Nur klemmt sie manchmal oben nen bisschen. Einmal nen bisschen doller drauf dann flutscht es. Muss ich nochmal bei...

Hab an meinem Nerve XC ne Crank Brothers Joplin 4 R Vario mit 100mm Verstellweg. Die flutscht super, nur hat die (wohl konstruktionsbedingt) an der Sattelspitze nen cm Spiel.

Dafuer bleibt die Kind Stuetze in jeder Position "fest", auch wenn man das Rad an der Stuetze anhebt, in seiner Position. 
Die Crank Brothers laesst sich in abgesenkter Position quasi ohne Widerstand hochziehen und "faellt" beim loslassen wieder runter.

Hat im Fahrbetrieb nicht gestoert...

LG
Uwe


----------



## _Sebo_ (30. August 2010)

mhh ok danke für die ausführliche antwort 
ich vergleiche die dann mal mit der rock shox, die müsste ja bald rauskommen...


----------



## DailyRaider (30. August 2010)

Hi,

würde aus eurer Sicht eine Boxxer am Alpinist Sinn machen oder eher nich?


----------



## Tom Servo (30. August 2010)

'Ne Boxxer hat die selbe Einbauhöhe wie 'ne Totem, von daher würd sie an 'nem Torque passen. Ob das Steuerrohr es dauerhaft mitmacht ist 'ne andere Frage.

Ich hatte eigentlich mal vor, die Kräfte auf 'ner Software wie Solidworks zu simulieren, hab bei den paar Versuchen, aus der Software schlau zu werden bald 'ne Hirnblutung bekommen.

Ich wollte auch mal meine Boxxer rüber auf's Torque tun.


----------



## githriz (30. August 2010)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würde aus eurer Sicht eine Boxxer am Alpinist Sinn machen oder eher nich?



Eher nicht. 3-fach Kettenblatt, keine Kefü, leichte Laufräder + Doppelbrücke ist eine sehr spezielle Kombination. 
Ob die für dich Sinn macht, kannst wohl nur du selbst beurteilen.


----------



## DailyRaider (30. August 2010)

Ich weiss eben nicht ob diese Kombination Sinn macht. Ich muss mich eben zwischen dem Alpinist und dem Strive entscheiden wobei ich eher zum Torque tendiere (eigentlich schon ziemlich sicher). Die Boxxer gefällt mir optisch eben sehr gut aber wenn das Bike dann keinen Sinn mehr macht dann kommt es natürlich nicht in Frage.


----------



## Power-Valve (30. August 2010)

Kraefte-technisch mache ich mir da keine Sorgen, ob die Biegemomente von unten das Steuerrohr verbiegen oder ob sich die Gabel oben am Steuerrohr nochmals abstuetzt ist egal. Die resultierenden Kraefte auf die Lagerstellen und damit den Rahmen bleiben gleich.

Im Prinzip ists besser, weil das Steuerrohr nicht so sehr auf "verbiegen" beansprucht wird und damit "gerader" in den Lagern bleibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (30. August 2010)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würde aus eurer Sicht eine Boxxer am Alpinist Sinn machen oder eher nich?



Vor der Eisdiele ja, da macht die viel mehr her!
Auf dem Trail nein, wenn du das Bike entsprechend seiner Konstruktion auf kniffeligen Trails bewegen willst, da sie den Lenkwinkel einschränkt.  und so das Bike unhandlich macht


----------



## DailyRaider (30. August 2010)

Nutzt ihr bei eurem Alpinist mit der Talas RC2 Fit eigentlich die Absenkfunktion oder eher nicht ?


----------



## DailyRaider (30. August 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Vor der Eisdiele ja, da macht die viel mehr her!
> Auf dem Trail nein, wenn du das Bike entsprechend seiner Konstruktion auf kniffeligen Trails bewegen willst, da sie den Lenkwinkel einschränkt. und so das Bike unhandlich macht


 
Genau auf sowas wollte ich hinaus. Das mit dem eingeschränkten Lenkwinkel ist natürlich sehr schlecht. Ich glaube für mein Einsatzgebiet ist sie nichts auch wenn sie noch so geil aussieht


----------



## cxfahrer (30. August 2010)

Bei welchem Einsatzgebiet hat man denn 3-fach Blatt, Crossmax und Boxxer gleichzeitig am Bike?


----------



## Napoli94 (30. August 2010)

Bei nem Enduro-Downhill-Marathon xD


----------



## cxfahrer (30. August 2010)

Gute Antwort!

DH-Reifen und dreifach-KeFÜ dran, und ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (30. August 2010)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr bei eurem Alpinist mit der Talas RC2 Fit eigentlich die Absenkfunktion oder eher nicht ?



jepp... ist sehr angenehm wenn es steiler bergauf geht...

und auch in der Ebene ist man mit der mittleren Einstellung nicht schlecht bedient, fuehlt sich dann nicht so nach Chopper an...


----------



## tiss79 (30. August 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass der Lenkwinkel sehr unhandlich dadurch wurd. Wenn die Gabel im Stand vielleicht etwas höher baut, wird der Lenkwinkel beim Fahren durch den größeren Sag nicht so viel flacher. Wenn Du die Boxxer eh schon hast, einfach ausprobieren . Es komtm eben drauf an welches Einsatzgebiet dir vorschwebt.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Iconoclast (30. August 2010)

ich warte immernoch auf bilder mit der boxxer.... 

bin am überlegen mir das gute stück für den park zuzulegen.
da würde ich sogar noch gewicht sparen (66 3,25kg -.-)


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. August 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Kraefte-technisch mache ich mir da keine Sorgen, ob die Biegemomente von unten das Steuerrohr verbiegen oder ob sich die Gabel oben am Steuerrohr nochmals abstuetzt ist egal. Die resultierenden Kraefte auf die Lagerstellen und damit den Rahmen bleiben gleich.
> 
> Im Prinzip ists besser, weil das Steuerrohr nicht so sehr auf "verbiegen" beansprucht wird und damit "gerader" in den Lagern bleibt...


*Wenn das stimmt*, wär das ja mal was Neues -- warum verbieten dann viele Hersteller bei ihren Bikes mit Totem (beinahe gleiche Einbauhöhe!) den Einsatz einer Boxxer?


----------



## ohschda (30. August 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> *Wenn das stimmt*, wär das ja mal was Neues -- warum verbieten dann viele Hersteller bei ihren Bikes mit Totem (beinahe gleiche Einbauhöhe!) den Einsatz einer Boxxer?



Na weil der Rahmen dann total unterfordert wäre und ihre Entwickler alle heulen würden weil sie umsonst alles verstärkt haben
Ist doch hoffentlich klar. Das dient nur zur Mitarbeitermotivation


----------



## Xplosion51 (30. August 2010)

eine Doppelbrücke am regulären Torque ist wohl die schwachsinnigste Idee die ich hier jemals gelesen habe.Es wirkt so als hättet ihr nicht mal ansatzweise verstanden wie das Torque definiert.

Wenn ihr ein Torque habt und mit der Performance bezüglich der Gabel nicht zufrieden seid kann euch wahrscheinlich niemand helfen.
Davon abgesehen dass das von vornherein nicht funktionieren wird.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. August 2010)

(aufs Bild klicken)




Wenns eine Fox40 tut, geht auch ne Boxxer. 
Dreifachkettenblatt fände ich eher erstaunlich.


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. August 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> eine Doppelbrücke am regulären Torque ist wohl die schwachsinnigste Idee die ich hier jemals gelesen habe.Es wirkt so als hättet ihr nicht mal ansatzweise verstanden wie das Torque definiert.


Oho, welch große Worte...
...dann erklär doch mal plausibel, warum diese Idee die Wertung "schwachsinnig" verdient und warum hier einige nicht verstanden hätten, "wie das Torque definiert".



Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen dass das von vornherein nicht funktionieren wird.


Das wiederum ist definitiv Schwachsinn. (wenn wir schon bei solch starken Worten sind...)


----------



## Sylver46 (30. August 2010)

Ohh man, dass es Leute gibt, die nichts besseres zu tun haben als sich Künstlich über belanglose dinge aufzuregen.

Ganz klar ist doch, dass jedem selbst überlassen ist, was er mit seinem Eigentum anstellt und wenn jemand meint da ne 300mm Gabel ran packen zu müssen, dann soll man ihn eben lassen, ob das jetzt Sinn oder Unsinn ist sei dahin gestellt, aber das hat ja in erster Linie keinen anderen zu interessieren.

Das dadurch die Geo. nicht mehr stimmt und vielleicht auch die Klasse des Bikes (Auslegung) verfehlt wird mag ja sein, aber was solls.

Wenn halt nachher durch die Doppelbrücke das Steuerrohr abbricht kann man ja immer noch sagen :"Siehste, habs dir doch gesagt" aber so lang nichts passiert kann man ja froh sein, dass andere das für einen getestet haben  vielleicht ist es ja sogar ganz geil wer weiß wer weiß, das der Hersteller von sich aus gewisse Sachen nicht freigibt ist ja nicht neues, weil er einfach für sich jede Haftung ausschließen will, wenn man an VW schreibt weil man meint an seinen Polo 20" Felgen mit 345 Reifen drauf machen zu müssen werden die einem auch sagen: "ne is kacke !!! deine Radnaben gehen dadurch kaputt", aber gibt trotzdem Leute die so etwas bauen und wie es aussieht hält es ja doch. Heißt ja nicht um sonst Werkstofffestigkeit mal 2 und noch mal das Doppelte sind ja hier schließlich in Deutschland


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2010)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Die Boxxer gefällt mir optisch eben sehr gut aber wenn das Bike dann keinen Sinn mehr macht dann kommt es natürlich nicht in Frage.


Du würdest ernsthaft überlegen, einzig und allein wegen der Optik die Totem gegen eine Boxxer zu tauschen?  Sorry, aber sowas unsinniges habe ich lange nicht gelesen...! Ein andersfarbiger Lenker oder sowas - ok.  Aber eine DH Gabel in einem Enduro/Lightfreerider/Vertrider ist einfach grober Unfug, da es keinerlei Nutzen sondern nur Nachteile bringt.
Mir ist sehr wohl bekannt, dass einige Leute gerade im Vertride Bereich und für extreme Touren in den Alpen mit Doppelbrückengabeln in Tourenbikes unterwegs sind, auch das schon gepostete Torque mit Fox40 ist mir bekannt (kein Mensch kann so viel essen, wie ich in dem Moment kotzen wollte). Ich würde jede Wette eingehen, dass das nur irgendwelche irrationalen Gründe hat und die Leute mit anderen Gabeln eigentlich besser bedient wären. Einen flacherenen Lenkwinkel für extremere Gefälle kriegt man damit ja bekanntlich auch nicht hin, also wozu?? 




Power-Valve schrieb:


> Kraefte-technisch mache ich mir da keine Sorgen, ob die Biegemomente von unten das Steuerrohr verbiegen oder ob sich die Gabel oben am Steuerrohr nochmals abstuetzt ist egal. Die resultierenden Kraefte auf die Lagerstellen und damit den Rahmen bleiben gleich.
> 
> Im Prinzip ists besser, weil das Steuerrohr nicht so sehr auf "verbiegen" beansprucht wird und damit "gerader" in den Lagern bleibt...


Das ist leider völlig falsch! Eine Gabel mit doppelter Krone belastet den Steuerkopf u. U. deutlich stärker. Das muss aber nicht hier diskutiert werden, weil es hier eigentlich nix verloren hat ( -> Suchfunktion!). Der Rahmen hat keine Freigabe dafür und das wird auch schon seinen Sinn haben. Vom Einsatzbereich her ist es eh absoluter Schwachsinn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DailyRaider (30. August 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> eine Doppelbrücke am regulären Torque ist wohl die schwachsinnigste Idee die ich hier jemals gelesen habe.



Danke dafür, man kann sowas auch anders formulieren (wenn man kann )

Aber schon ok, hater gibts in jeden Forum und einer muss den Job schliesslich machen.


----------



## Iconoclast (30. August 2010)

ich wüste nicht, das ich den lenker meines torques jemals soweit eingeschlaben habe, das ich nicht auch mit einer doppelbrücke auskommen würde.

vorteile... weniger gewicht, mehr federweg und bessere optik... für mich sind das genug gründe eine boxxer ins torque zu bauen.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (31. August 2010)

Wie schon oft gesagt, Canyon gibt den Tork Fr Rahmen nicht für DC's frei, ich hatte auch schonmal mit den Gedanken gespielt, aber dennoch würde ich gerne sehen wie das aussehen würde


----------



## Tom Servo (31. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> (aufs Bild klicken)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vom Steuerrohr her ist es ein FRX und kein reguläres. Hab mich durch ein paar andere Gallerien klicken müssen, um's besser zu erkennen.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. August 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Vom Steuerrohr her ist es ein FRX und kein reguläres. Hab mich durch ein paar andere Gallerien klicken müssen, um's besser zu erkennen.



Hmmmm....bin mir da nicht sicher.

Eine DC hat viele Vorteile, der Nachteil des Einlenkens zählt idR nicht, einzig eine Absenkung hat man nicht und ausserdem ist die Belastung für den Rahmen deutlich höher, weil die DC halt nicht so flext wie eine 1 1/8 Einfachbrückengabel.
Das dürfte bei vergeigten Mostergaplandungen schon ein Argument sein, aber nicht beim Trailen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> ich wüste nicht, das ich den lenker meines torques jemals soweit eingeschlaben habe, das ich nicht auch mit einer doppelbrücke auskommen würde.


Dann bist du anscheinend noch nie einen Trail mit einer Kehre gefahren... ich komme bei den meisten Bikes mit Doppelbrücke bei diversen Stellen an den Anschlag, z. B. auch beim Trackstand, da nervt es mMn schon sehr. Es gibt hier auf meinen Hometrails sogar Stellen, wo man mit Doppelbrücke ohne Umsetzen garnicht rum käme und mit der Singlecrown einfach durchfahren kann...



Iconoclast schrieb:


> vorteile... weniger gewicht, mehr federweg und bessere optik... für mich sind das genug gründe eine boxxer ins torque zu bauen.



Gewicht - verglichen mit was? Mit einer 66 RCV oder einer Travis?  Die Totem ist in jeder Version leichter als ihr vergleichbares Boxxer-Pendant...
Federweg - ich wüsste nicht, wo mir bei einer 180mm Gabel in einem Enduro/Lightfreerider nochmal 20mm fehlen würden.  Einzig wenn man generell ein sehr softes DH-Setup fahren will, aber dazu passt dann wiederum das Heck nicht wirklich und das macht auch in einem leichten Bike zum Touren wenig Sinn.
Optik -   




Tom Servo schrieb:


> Vom Steuerrohr her ist es ein FRX und kein reguläres. Hab mich durch ein paar andere Gallerien klicken müssen, um's besser zu erkennen.


Da hast du aber nicht richtig hingeschaut  Es ist ein normales Torque, siehe hier. Dort kann man auch die Delle im Oberrohr ganz gut erahnen... vonwegen, man schlägt die Gabel nie so weit ein 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Eine DC hat viele Vorteile, der Nachteil des Einlenkens zählt idR nicht, einzig eine Absenkung hat man nicht und ausserdem ist die Belastung für den Rahmen deutlich höher, weil die DC halt nicht so flext wie eine 1 1/8 Einfachbrückengabel.
> Das dürfte bei vergeigten Mostergaplandungen schon ein Argument sein, aber nicht beim Trailen.


Der Nachteil des Einlenkens zählt nicht, wenn man das Teil nur auf gebauten Strecken fährt, wo es keine engen Kurven oder nur Anlieger gibt. Wenn man dort extrem verblockte Passagen schnell fahren will oder weite/hohe Sprünge machen will und Reserven für suboptimale Landungen haben will, kann man auch die Vorteile einer Doppelbrücke (Steifigkeit, Federweg) ausreizen, aber nicht beim Trailen...


----------



## cxfahrer (31. August 2010)

Der von den Trailhuntern mit dem Torque und Fox40 (kleines Foto oben) meinte, es sei kein Problem mit dem Einlenken und ganz praktisch, weil man quasi einen Anschlag hätte zum Umsetzen (nicht dass ich so gut fahren kann wie er, aber auf Fotos sieht man ihn immer nur auf so S4/S5 Trails). 
Geschmackssache. Soll doch jeder machen wie er will. IMHO geht das mit dem Torque.


----------



## Tom Servo (31. August 2010)

Naja, wenn er tatsächlich ein normales Torque hatte... Ich überleg's mir nochmal, wenn ich von Saalbach zurück bin. Im Urlaub selbst soll's Rad nicht unbedingt auseinanderfallen.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. August 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Da hast du aber nicht richtig hingeschaut  Es ist ein normales Torque, siehe hier. Dort kann man auch die Delle im Oberrohr ganz gut erahnen... vonwegen, man schlägt die Gabel nie so weit ein
> 
> ...



  Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen der mit seinen 2 Zentnern beim Umsetzen mit viel Schwung  oder Wegwerfen an der Schlüsselstelle... das gibt Beulen selbst im FR ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> IMHO geht das mit dem Torque.


Ja, ich denke bei so S4/S5 Zeug ist die Belastung für das Steuerrohr kein Problem, da "fährt" man ja eh meistens kaum Schrittgeschwindigkeit in den kniffligen Bereichen. Nur eben sehe ich gerade dort große Einschränkungen durch die Lenkradiusbegrenzung und keinen wirklichen Nutzen durch die Vorzüge einer Doublecrown - das ist das, was ich hier einfach nicht verstehen/nachvollziehen kann.

Wie du auch meintest, soll jeder machen wie er will! Aber wenn man hier über sowas diskutieren will, sollte man schon bei den Fakten bleiben - was ja manchen nicht wirklich gelungen ist


----------



## jezz (31. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe mein 09 torque fr 7.0 nun auf 1 Kettenblatt und kefü umgebaut, allerdings passt es noch nicht 100 %
Ich bräuchte die kurbel auf der seite des kettenblattes noch ein paar milimeter weiter raus.
Kann man da noch mit distanzscheiben zwischen welle und kurbelarm arbeiten ? oder kann ich noch mit distanzringen am innnenlager was machen ? kann ich überhaupt noch weitere distanzringe verbauen ? oder wird das dann zu unsicher oder so etwas ? 

ach ja, ist eine husselfelt kurbel mit howitzer innenlager, also fr 7.0 2009 standart 
ich hoffe jemand kann mir meine frage beantworten ... 
momentan passt es zwar irgendwie, aber nicht optimal, habe das kettenblatt aussen an der kurbel angebracht ( wo das bashguard hingehört ) aber dadurch ist die kettenlinie nicht so dolle ... 

hoffe auch das ihr meine ausführungen überhaupt versteht ;-) ist nicht leicht das zu beschreiben... 

jezz


----------



## ohschda (31. August 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> ich wüste nicht, das ich den lenker meines torques jemals soweit eingeschlaben habe, das ich nicht auch mit einer doppelbrücke auskommen würde.



Transport mehrerer Bikes im Auto nebeneinander funktioniert auf alle Fälle mit SC Gabeln besser...


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2010)

@ jezz: schau mal in den Torque KeFü-Thread, da ist das alles genau beschrieben.


----------



## jezz (31. August 2010)

danke ... 
jetzt muss ich nur noch bis do distanzringe bekommen für das innenlager... 
kenn jemand noch nen shop in der umgebung düsseldorf köln die so was haben ???


----------



## ohschda (31. August 2010)

jezz schrieb:


> danke ...
> jetzt muss ich nur noch bis do distanzringe bekommen für das innenlager...
> kenn jemand noch nen shop in der umgebung düsseldorf köln die so was haben ???



http://www.gelbeseiten.de/yp/subscr...er_stadtteil=&filter_place=&suggest_choose=on

Persönlich leider keins der Geschäfte, die Distanzringe für Innenlager muss aber jeder Radladen mit Werkstatt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iconoclast (31. August 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Transport mehrerer Bikes im Auto nebeneinander funktioniert auf alle Fälle mit SC Gabeln besser...



den grund des transports im auto find ich noch deutlich schwachsinniger wie die sache mit der optik 

wobei mir das auch egal sein kann, da ich nur ein bike (egal wie klein oder groß) transportieren kann...


----------



## ohschda (1. September 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> den grund des transports im auto find ich noch deutlich schwachsinniger wie die sache mit der optik
> 
> wobei mir das auch egal sein kann, da ich nur ein bike (egal wie klein oder groß) transportieren kann...



Was soll ich dazu sagen...
Wenn du nicht zum Bikepark kommst, kannst du auch nicht dort fahren.
Fände es deshalb angebracht meine Aussage wenigstens auf die gleiche Schwachsinnsstufe zu stellen wie die Optik.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. September 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Fände es deshalb angebracht meine Aussage wenigstens auf die gleiche Schwachsinnsstufe zu stellen wie die Optik.


Transport wäre für mich nie ein Argument, habe einen Heckträger, auf den normal alles passt. Trotzdem finde ich es weniger schwachsinnig als das mit der Optik  Aber ich glaube, wir sollten das Thema langsam mal ruhen lassen...


----------



## Iconoclast (1. September 2010)

ich hab mir mein bike nicht gekauft um es gut im auto transportieren zu können...

wenns mir darum ginge, hät ich auch nen bmx kaufen sollen -.-


----------



## ohschda (1. September 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> ich hab mir mein bike nicht gekauft um es gut im auto transportieren zu können...
> 
> wenns mir darum ginge, hät ich auch nen bmx kaufen sollen -.-



Aber findest du nicht dass ein BMX mit Doppelbrücke erst recht doof aussehen würde. Der Optikfaktor wäre doch dann nicht mehr gegeben, oder?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (1. September 2010)

Soooo, schluss mit Zanken Kinder !

Ich hab denn mal gebastelt:






bitte kein Kommentar zur Qualität der Bilder (so ne Handycam gibt halt nicht mehr her )





















Nein, ist kein Carbon . Ist auch erst ein Prototyp, der am WE getestet wird. Wenn es so funktioniert suche ich noch jemanden, der das Ganze aus Alu fräsen kann (Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl ).

Auf jeden Fall kann die Kette jetzt nicht mehr zwischen kleines Kettenblatt und Rahmen/ Umwerfer fallen, da innen die Führung bis zum Umwerfer hochgezogen ist.

Wer mir mit der Alusache hilft bekommt auch die CAD- Daten  (Die anderen natürlich auch )

Und? Was meint Ihr zu der Führung?!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. September 2010)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Soooo, schluss mit Zanken Kinder !


...und ich hatte mir gerade Popcorn gemacht 




volleybecker schrieb:


> Und? Was meint Ihr zu der Führung?!


Also ich finde, das sieht nicht übel aus! Im vorderen, unteren Teil kann man vermutlich noch etwas Material sparen, denke ich. Oder ist das absichtlich so weit rum gezogen?


----------



## _Sebo_ (1. September 2010)

nice!!!
sauber gebastelt! 
müsste ja dann auch aufs trailflow passen 
oder?!
bsten gruss


----------



## tboy (1. September 2010)

weiß jemand welcher steuersatz im playzone verbaut wird? 
tapered, 1 1/8" oder 1 1/2"?

danke


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. September 2010)

Alle neuen Torques haben ein tapered Steuerrohr. Siehe Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tboy (1. September 2010)

danke,

hab nur nochmal nachgefragt weil ich die Playzone Gabel MZ 66 RCV nirgendwo mit einem Tapered Schaft finden konnte. 

vg


----------



## Deleted 125853 (2. September 2010)

@_Sebo_: Neeee! Ist doch ein ganz anderer Rahmen. Wenn die passt beim Trailflow ist das eher Zufall.
@ 'Smubob': Ja, da ist noch Material zu holen. Da das ganze jedoch aus Kunststoff ist wollte ich es nicht zu labil bzw. flexibel machen. Ein weiterer Grund für eine etwas stabilere Führungsplatte ist die Tatsache, dass das Ding die tiefste Stelle im Bereich Tretlager ist und somit auch gelegentlichen Bodenkontakt ausgesetzt sein kann.

Gruss,

Markus


----------



## homerkills (2. September 2010)

@ volleybecker

moin...

sieht gut aus das teil 

wenn sich deine kefÃ¼ bewÃ¤hrt wÃ¤re ich an einem exemplar interessiert.
wÃ¼rde auch nur fÃ¼r die wichtigsten daten bzw eine schablone ein paar â¬Â´s lockermachen.
ich stelle mir deine arbeit dann in einer carbon-version vor 

grÃ¼Ãe...homer


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. September 2010)

@tboy: Die 66 im 2010er Playzone hat einen 1 1/8" Schaft und wird mit einem Adapterkonus an der Gabelkrone auf 1,5" gebracht.


----------



## Xplosion51 (2. September 2010)

@SamyRSJ4 bist du sicher ? Die 66 ist auch als 1,5 tapered verfügbar oder ? 
http://www.marzocchi.com/template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idIU=2463&idC=1585&IdFolder=113&idMY=56695&uf=IU&IdOggetto=56849


----------



## Iconoclast (2. September 2010)

reduziert auf 1,5" stimmt


----------



## DailyRaider (2. September 2010)

An die Alpinist-Fahrer jenseits der 1,90m. Wie kommt ihr mit dem L Rahmen zurecht? Insbesondere bei Tagestouren denke ich ist der Rahmen etwas klein oder?


----------



## rennm (2. September 2010)

mMn an der Grenze. Bin 1,89 und hätte mir den Rahmen einen Tick größer gewünscht. Ist aber für mich voll tourentauglich.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. September 2010)

@Xplosion: Ja, hab die Gabel eigenhändig ausgebaut und den Konus entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (2. September 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Xplosion: Ja, hab die Gabel eigenhändig ausgebaut und den Konus entfernt.


Kann ich bestätigen. 1 1/8" Gabel mit Adapter auf 1,5". Torque Playzone


----------



## martin82 (3. September 2010)

Servus zusammen,

ich suche einen neuen LRS fÃ¼r mein Torque ES.... mÃ¶chte gerne unter 2 Kilo bleiben und nicht mehr als ca. 280â¬ ausgeben. Die Equalizer sind mir zu schmal und zu wenig stabil.

Was meint ihr dazu? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a13777/n90-enduro-911-sapim-laufradsatz-black.html
Hat jemand noch nen guten Tipp fÃ¼r mich?


----------



## ohschda (3. September 2010)

martin82 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich suche einen neuen LRS fÃ¼r mein Torque ES.... mÃ¶chte gerne unter 2 Kilo bleiben und nicht mehr als ca. 280â¬ ausgeben. Die Equalizer sind mir zu schmal und zu wenig stabil.
> 
> ...



Wenn du einen GÃ¼nstigen stabilen LRS suchst, kommst du an dem nicht vorbei:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a27820/veltec-v-two-laufradsatz-20-9-mm-schwarz.html?

Fun Works 3Way mit ZTR Flow ist auch immer eine gute Wahl. Kostet aber 350â¬. Sehr stabil und ca. 1800gr
Veltec V-Two gibt es auch in Bunt


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. September 2010)

@Samy: danke für die Korrektur.



DailyRaider schrieb:


> An die Alpinist-Fahrer jenseits der 1,90m. Wie kommt ihr mit dem L Rahmen zurecht? Insbesondere bei Tagestouren denke ich ist der Rahmen etwas klein oder?


Bin 191cm/91cm groß, keine Probleme diesbezüglich. 

Das hängt aber natürlich stark von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. 
Ein Marathonradl ist's auch mit leichten Reifen nicht.


----------



## SimplonStomp (3. September 2010)

Hey Leute,
Hab mir Gestern ein Alpinist bestellt. Wie lang hat's bei euch gedauert bis es ankam? Soll nen Express Bike sein? Ist eilt nen Ketten Schutz ( also das die Kette nicht gegen die Rohre klatscht)? Dran oder muss man nachrüsten?

Grüße


----------



## ohschda (3. September 2010)

SimplonStomp schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Hab mir Gestern ein Alpinist bestellt. Wie lang hat's bei euch gedauert bis es ankam? Soll nen Express Bike sein? Ist eilt nen Ketten Schutz ( also das die Kette nicht gegen die Rohre klatscht)? Dran oder muss man nachrüsten?
> 
> Grüße


Eins dieser Neoprenteile war bei mir dabei gelegen. Hab aber schon gelesen, dass sie auch regelmäßig vergessen werden. Wobei ich mir auch vorstellen kann, dass die Leute sie mit wegwerfen oder was auch immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klueny (3. September 2010)

hm... von vergessenen hab ich noch nichts gelesen, aber der strapazierfähigste ist er auf jeden fall  nicht 
ich hab mir nen alten schlauch drum gewickelt und den neoprenschutz an die obere kettenstrebe gemacht -> optik und lackschutz


----------



## Iconoclast (3. September 2010)

das neoprending taugt nix... mach dir nen alten schlauch dran... unten sowie oben


----------



## SimplonStomp (4. September 2010)

Ok gute Idee. Noch ne Erfahrung mit den Lieferzeiten?


Danke!


----------



## _Sebo_ (4. September 2010)

MAX. 2 Wochen!
Dem alten Schlauch kann ich nur zustimmen!
Neopren ist sofort durch!
Gruss Sebo


----------



## Power-Valve (4. September 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> MAX. 2 Wochen!
> Dem alten Schlauch kann ich nur zustimmen!
> Neopren ist sofort durch!
> Gruss Sebo



Hm, mein Neopren Ding haelt schon ne ganze Weile... Durch ist nix...


----------



## _Sebo_ (4. September 2010)

Kommt halt ganz darauf an was man fährt, bzw springt... ^^
besten gruß sebo


----------



## Power-Valve (4. September 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Kommt halt ganz darauf an was man fährt, bzw springt... ^^
> besten gruß sebo



...und welches Kettenblatt man vorne dann nutzt... ^^


----------



## Deleted 118538 (4. September 2010)

die Buchsen von meiner 36 sind ausgeschlagen und beim rütteln schepperts kann ich trotzdem noch die herbst tage fahren oder hauts mir die gabel bei landungen auseinander? hab keine lust die gabel jetzt für nen paar wochen weg zugeben


----------



## Deleted 125853 (4. September 2010)

@homer: Kettenführung funktioniert gut. Habe noch leichte Modifikationen im Design gemacht, um mit der Führung noch etwas näher unter die Kettenstrebe zu kommen.
Was für eine Rolle willst Du benutzen? Die von der Stinger, die ich benutze hat leider keinen Anschlag zum Führungsblech hin. Deswegen rasselt die in den kleinen Gängen, da die Kette an der Führung schleift. Wenn Du eine Führungsrolle wie bei der Race Face - Atlas FR Shifting Chainguide Kettenführung benutzt sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Geld will ich nicht haben, aber Unterstützung beim Fräsen einer Aluversion !
Habe etwas Bedenken, dass die Kunststoffführung (ob das richtig geschrieben ist??) bei der Tretlagermontage irgendwann zum Lockern der Lagerschale führt .
Wenn Du Daten brauchst schick mir ne pm. Kannst wahlweise 2D (muss ich allerdings erst erzeugen) oder 3D- Daten haben.

Gruß,

Markus

P. S.: Morgen finaler Test in Willingen .


----------



## SimplonStomp (4. September 2010)

Hab heut das Geld überwiesen. Also heist es warten. Ohne es in den Händen zu halten habt ihr noch Verbesserung Vorschläge. Bashguard kettenführung neue reifen ( mehr grip)?

Viele grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (4. September 2010)

SimplonStomp schrieb:


> Hab heut das Geld überwiesen. Also heist es warten. Ohne es in den Händen zu halten habt ihr noch Verbesserung Vorschläge. Bashguard kettenführung neue reifen ( mehr grip)?
> 
> Viele grüße



Ich würde den Nobby Nic hinten runterwerfen und je nach dem vielleicht einen breiteren Lenker montieren. Je nach Geschmack. Ansonsten ist das ein Top Rad


----------



## Bikingschorsch (4. September 2010)

Nobby nic habe ich auch runter, bin auch total auf Tubeless umgestiegen. Und in kürze kommt noch ein 10cm breiterer Lenker rauf, Kettenführung ist schon montiert. Dann müsste das Rad perfekt sein


----------



## SimplonStomp (5. September 2010)

Auf einen breiten Lenker steh ich total evtl werde ich die sitzposition noch etwas aufrichten. 

Aber als erstes muss es mal ankommen 

Tipp welchen Lenker ihr nehmen würdet?


----------



## ohschda (5. September 2010)

SimplonStomp schrieb:


> Auf einen breiten Lenker steh ich total evtl werde ich die sitzposition noch etwas aufrichten.
> 
> Aber als erstes muss es mal ankommen
> 
> Tipp welchen Lenker ihr nehmen würdet?


Hab den Race Face Atlas FR und bin voll zufrieden


----------



## Bikingschorsch (5. September 2010)

hab genau den gleichen Lenker bestellt, nur in ner anderen Farbe.
Übrigens hab ich auch genau die gleichen Reifen


----------



## SimplonStomp (5. September 2010)

Rot sieht echt heiß aus.


----------



## ohschda (5. September 2010)

SimplonStomp schrieb:


> Rot sieht echt heiß aus.



Nur leider fast ungefahren das Teil. Wenn es jemand kaufen möchte, tut euch keinen Zwang an.
Würde gerne etwas viel öfter fahren. Nur ist das ca. 4000km von zu Hause nicht so leicht.


----------



## homerkills (5. September 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Nur leider fast ungefahren das Teil. Wenn es jemand kaufen möchte, tut euch keinen Zwang an.
> Würde gerne etwas viel öfter fahren. Nur ist das ca. 4000km von zu Hause nicht so leicht.



ticket ohne rückflug gekauft oder wie


----------



## ohschda (5. September 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> ticket ohne rückflug gekauft oder wie


Genau, hatte nicht genügend Kohle fürs Ticket wegen dem teuren Bike.
Quatsch. Sollte geschäftlich mal kurz für ca. 2-3Wochen ins Ausland. Das war am 9.6!
Darum leider dieses Jahr eigentlich kein Rad gefahren obwohl ich mich so gefreut hatte.

Naja, dafür ist hier immer Sonne bei gut 50°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (5. September 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Naja, dafür ist hier immer Sonne bei gut 50°C



50° ?? ich hoffe du hast es dir in! der klimaanlage gemütlich gemacht 

aber echt schade um das schöne bike


----------



## ohschda (5. September 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> 50° ?? ich hoffe du hast es dir in! der klimaanlage gemütlich gemacht
> 
> aber echt schade um das schöne bike



In Saudi Arabien hat alles eine Klimaanlage. Sogar eine Klimaanlage hat eine eigene denke ich. Umso mehr knallt es wenn du wirklich mal ins freie gehst. Naja. Alles geht vorbei und dann wird auch wieder Rad gefahren. Wahrscheinlich liegt dann bei uns mal wieder Schnee. Ist schon ein schönes Rad, aber beim neuen Trailflow juckt es mich schon wieder.


----------



## homerkills (5. September 2010)

jaja...der haben wollen faktor ist schon ein fieses tier


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> das neoprending taugt nix... mach dir nen alten schlauch dran... unten sowie oben


Zustimmung! Mit dem Neopren-Mist klappert es fast als wär gar nichts dran...! Ich kann Lenkerband für Rennradlenker (am besten Kork, nix mit geschäumter Polsterung) empfehlen. Ist gut zu verlegen, dämpft hervorragend und ist leicht 




SimplonStomp schrieb:


> Tipp welchen Lenker ihr nehmen würdet?


Ich bin mit meinem Reverse xxl fli bar extrem zufrieden:





Gerade gestern wieder in Winterberg getestet  Bei den Atlas sind mir persönlich die Winkel irgendwie zu flach, ich bin da aber auch etwas wählerisch


----------



## 4Stroke (6. September 2010)

Kann ich bestätigen, der Reverse Lenker ist top .

Andere Frage:

Hätte ggf. noch einen *FOX DHX 5.0*Coil über.
Macht es Sinn, diesen für das *Canyon Torque ES* aufzuheben und einzubauen?

Habe derzeit einen Monarch verbaut, der mit 288g sehr schön leicht ist.
Der DHX treibt das Gewicht enorm nach oben und hat kein Flootgate.

Was haltet ihr davon?

Kann ihn nicht mal eben einbauen, dazu müsste ich erst wieder die passenden Buchsen ordern. Wobei FOX und Rock Shox eventuell sogar gleich ist von den Maßen.


----------



## Demonhunter (6. September 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, der Reverse Lenker ist top .
> 
> Andere Frage:
> 
> ...




Könnte den Dämpfer anbieten, in 222mm - müsstest aber ein FRX Rahmen dazu nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (6. September 2010)

Demonhunter schrieb:


> Könnte den Dämpfer anbieten, in 222mm - müsstest aber ein FRX Rahmen dazu nehmen



Ich hab den Dämpfer doch und suche keinen .


----------



## Demonhunter (6. September 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich hab den Dämpfer doch und suche keinen .



Pardon. Hab einer und nicht einen gelesen 

Dann halte ich mich mit Empfehlungen zurück, meiner Meinung nach ist der Monarch aber kein sonderlich toller Dämpfer. Hab bisher aber auch nur eine Ausfahrt in einem Helius AC mit dem gemacht.

Den DHX fahr ich seit nem Jahr in meinem FRX und war immer höchst zufrieden damit 

Grüße 
 Marv


----------



## PioneerPixel (6. September 2010)

@4Stroke: Ob du den Monarch drinne lassen sollst oder nicht hängt von deinem Einsatzgebiet ab. Ich habe den Monarch gegen einen Evolver ISX-6 getauscht. Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass der Monarch dagegen recht bockig ist besonders auf Wurzeltrails mit vielen aufeinander folgenden Stößen. Auch der Durchschlagsschutzs ist beim Evolver besser. 
Aber probiers einfach aus mit welchem Dämpfer du auf deinen Touren am besten zurecht kommst


----------



## SimplonStomp (6. September 2010)

Man die bei Canyon sind ja schon was komisch entweder total gelangweilt oder super freundlich und sehr bemüht. Hab 5 verschiedene AB bekommen. Und heute am  Tel die Auskunft das es vor dem 19. Nichts wird... ich hab angefangen mich zu beschweren wollte den recour Leiter sprechen jetzt kann ich es Freitag holen. Ich hoffe das mir jetzt das Rad kein Problem macht. Ähnliche Erfahrungen? Ist dieser Canyon Shop gut bestückt? ( nicht unten rum  ) 

Grüße


----------



## Jogi (7. September 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, der Reverse Lenker ist top .
> 
> Andere Frage:
> 
> ...



für den DHX passen die Buchsen vom Monarch.
Ich hatten den DHX auch ne Zeitlang eingebaut -> Top  aber halt schwer
Jetzt hab ich nen ISX6 drin. Den DHX heb ich auf, falls der ISX mal zum Service muss.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> ..
> Jetzt hab ich nen ISX6 drin. Den DHX heb ich auf, falls der ISX mal zum Service muss.



Irgendwo war hier doch ein Link zur Serviceanleitung, wo war der ? Helft einem armen alten Mann...XD


----------



## Jogi (7. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Irgendwo war hier doch ein Link zur Serviceanleitung, wo war der ? Helft einem armen alten Mann...XD



meinst du die hier?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2010)

Danke! Hatte ich mittlerweile gefunden, aber irgendwer hatte das mal für den Hausgebrauch hier näher erläutert. 
Werd nochmal die SuFu versuchen, muss doch irgendwo sein (Dämpfer ist trocken, Lowspeed-Rädchen ist fest).


----------



## PioneerPixel (7. September 2010)

Die Hausgebrauch-Anleitung würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Die Hausgebrauch-Anleitung würde mich auch interessieren



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7319645&postcount=118


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maartenv (9. September 2010)

Torque aus die niederlande:












Canyon torque 2009 M
Lyrik DH 170mm
Formula the one

15,2 kg


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> meinst du die hier?



Hab den Dämpfer jetzt mal neu befüllt. 

Da ich die* O-Ringe und Quadringe* nicht hatte, hab ichs erstmal nur dabei belassen - aber *hat jemand mal irgendwo die Maße* davon notiert??

Die ISX Einheit habe ich nicht heraus bekommen, da ich das schwarze Rädchen mit sanfter Gewaltnicht herunterbekam - wie soll das gehen???

Beim Befüllen hab ich natürlich erstmal zuviel Öl rein, die 3/4 voll Angabe ist ja sehr vage - also das ganze zweimal gemacht. 
Wenn er jetzt den Druck hält....(s.o. O-Ringe usw...)


----------



## githriz (9. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die ISX Einheit habe ich nicht heraus bekommen, da ich das schwarze Rädchen mit sanfter Gewaltnicht herunterbekam - wie soll das gehen???



Hast du die 0.9er Madenschraube gelöst? Danach geht das Rädchen eigentlich ganz leicht runter.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn man nur Öl wechselt (bzw. in meinem war ja keins mehr drin), kann man sich das Abschrauben des Dämpferschafts von dem oberen Deckel sparen und schraubt einfach den Kolbendeckel mit einem geeigneten  Werkzeug auf.



Wie hast du denn die Luft aus dem Dämpferschaft rausbekommen? Laut Anleitung dient ja dazu Schritt 28. Und für denn muss der Deckel runter.


			
				Manitou Service Guide schrieb:
			
		

> Next using a 6mm Allen wrench screw the IFP Positioning tool down to the line matching the travel/stroke of the shock you are servicing, you want the line to just disappear below the top of the flange, see the picture below. You will have oil come out of the damper shaft as you do this. This gives you the final bleed on the shock.





cxfahrer schrieb:


> Öl muss man echt mit Druck von der ISX Seite einfüllen, sonst bleiben Luftbläschen drin - also nur in die Ölwanne tauchen reicht nicht! Ich hab dazu mit dem Dämpferkolben vorsichtig gepumpt. Das IFP hab ich mittels eines mit Öl gefüllten Trichters aus Klebeband hineinsinken lassen; es muss 28.5mm tief sitzen, nicht 24mm,wie in dem andern Post geschrieben.



Welche Version des Evolvers hast du? Bei dem 70mm Modell muss der IFP 42mm tief sitzen, gemessen von der Oberkante des AGB und bei komplett ausgezogenem Dämpfer. Das ist die Angabe von Manitou USA und ist rechnerisch auch absolut nachvollziehbar. 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Beim Befüllen hab ich natürlich erstmal zuviel Öl rein, die 3/4 voll Angabe ist ja sehr vage - also das ganze zweimal gemacht.
> Wenn er jetzt den Druck hält....(s.o. O-Ringe usw...)



Das ersteinmal zu viel Öl eingefüllt wird, ist beabsichtigt. Das Überschüssige Öl wird zum Schluss rausgedrückt. Dadurch ist sichergestellt, das keine Luft mehr im Dämpfer ist.


----------



## Xplosion51 (9. September 2010)

hey,

kann ich an meinem Torque Playzone mit Easton EA50 Sattelstütze den Spank Subrosa Sattel verwenden? 

Der Subrosa hat offenbar ein _Rail Diameter_ von 8mm. 

Passt das?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2010)

githriz schrieb:


> Hast du die 0.9er Madenschraube gelöst? Danach geht das Rädchen eigentlich ganz leicht runter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, danke! Ich hatte das mit den 28.5mm aus einem anderen Fred, da hiess es "Tiefe des Einstellers zzgl. 2 Euro Münzen" . Dann werd ich das mal korrigieren. Mit dem Dämpferschaft hast du natürlich recht - da bleibt dann Luft drin. Ist aber irgendwie jetzt draussen... ..habs mal oben gelöscht.
Das 0.9 Inbus Schräubchen hatte ich ab, aber nur das rote Rädchen ging ab. Das schwarze nicht.

Hättest du vielleicht noch nen Tip, welche O-Ringe ich brauche?


----------



## SimplonStomp (9. September 2010)

Canyon ist echt scheppert sollt morgen mein alpi holen jetzt geht's erst nächste Woche Mittwoch dafür das vertride am Samstag hab mir jetzt das geholt. Wollt ich ja eh haben. Ich hoff es ist genauso Touren tauglich.


----------



## githriz (9. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ah, danke! Ich hatte das mit den 28.5mm aus einem anderen Fred, da hiess es "Tiefe des Einstellers zzgl. 2 Euro Münzen" . Dann werd ich das mal korrigieren. Mit dem Dämpferschaft hast du natürlich recht - da bleibt dann Luft drin. Ist aber irgendwie jetzt draussen... ..habs mal oben gelöscht.
> Das 0.9 Inbus Schräubchen hatte ich ab, aber nur das rote Rädchen ging ab. Das schwarze nicht.
> 
> Hättest du vielleicht noch nen Tip, welche O-Ringe ich brauche?



Zu den Euro Münzen: Das ist im Prinzip kein schlechter Behelf, wenn man die korrekte Setztiefe nicht kennt. 
Dann muss man natürlich die Kolbenstange komplett einfahren zum Einstellen. 

Nur noch mal zur Sicherheit: Wir meinen beide die Madenschraube, welche seitlich im schwarzen Rädchen sitzt? 
Wenn die gelöst ist und das Rädchen nicht abgeht, sollte etwas mehr Gewalt helfen.

Wegen der O-Ringe kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Ich würde mir auch eher das komplette Service Kit (Teile Nr.:83-2707, edit: möglicherweise nicht korrekt - siehe unten) zulegen, da das Ausmessen gebrauchter O-Ringe nicht immer ganz einfach ist. 
Noch dazu wenn man nicht sicher ist ob es evt. zöllige Maße sind.


----------



## _Sebo_ (9. September 2010)

VERDAMMT!!!
Muss mich leider auch zu Wort melden und das Spiel an der Wippe melden!
jemand aus dem Raum Koblenz schonmal dieses Problem gehabt, vllt kann man es ja vor Ort tauschen lassen...
grußß SEBO


----------



## klueny (9. September 2010)

also ich bei mir hat canyon gleich ne neue wippe eingesetzt, war aber im gleichen zug mit der 1. inspektion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. September 2010)

githriz schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nur noch mal zur Sicherheit: Wir meinen beide die Madenschraube, welche seitlich im schwarzen Rädchen sitzt?
> Wenn die gelöst ist und das Rädchen nicht abgeht, sollte etwas mehr Gewalt helfen....



:facepalm: - so ist das wenn man schlechte Augen hat...danke!

So wie ich das sehe auf hotlines.com ist dies Kit hier das 83-2708 ?


----------



## githriz (10. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe auf hotlines.com ist dies Kit hier das 83-2708 ?



Scheint so, als wären die Teilenummern im Service Guide nicht korrekt.
Die 83-2707 haben auch die Coil Modelle. Ich schätze mal die 83-2708 ist eher passend. 
Opferst du dich und probierst es aus? Dann bitte hier berichten ob es passt.

Alternativ evt. mal bei Manitou USA nachfragen, welches Kit das richtige ist. Die antworten in der Regel recht zügig.


----------



## _Sebo_ (10. September 2010)

Wippe wird am Montag ausgetauscht!


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2010)

maartenv schrieb:


> Torque aus die niederlande:
> 
> Canyon torque 2009 M
> Lyrik DH 170mm
> ...


Sehr schön!  Wäre aber hier besser aufgehoben 
Hast du auch Bilder, wo die Farben etwas natürlicher zu sehen sind? So sieht das aber schon sehr gut aus.


----------



## die tina (10. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte jetzt nicht 100 Seiten Thread lesen: kann mir einer sagen, was (außer dem Federweg) der Unterschied zwischen einem Torque ES und einem Alpinist/Trailflow... ist. Sind das unterschiedliche Rahmen? Auf den ersten Blick sieht es ja nicht so aus.

Und: wird der Torque-Rahmen 2011 leichter?

Danke,
Tina


----------



## kNiRpS (10. September 2010)

der torque es rahmen ist noch das 2009er modell, der vom alpinist der 2010er.

unterschiede sind:
- gewicht
- federweg
- SAG-Meter
- rohrsatz(?)

das sind die, die mir jetzt spontan einfallen. würde dir au jeden fall zum 2010er rahmen raten, alleine schon wegen dem (in dem fall) schrottigen dämpfer des ES.

zum torque 2011: der rahmen bleibt der gleiche wie der 2010er, tut sich also nix.




noch ne frage hinterher: passen ins 2009er torque die 2.5er Muddy Mary bzw. 2.60er Minions?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (10. September 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> der torque es rahmen ist noch das 2009er modell, der vom alpinist der 2010er.
> 
> unterschiede sind:
> - gewicht
> ...



Hinten auf jeden Fall nur die 2,35er Muddy Marry beim ES, FR hab ich keinen Plan. Minions DH hatte ich in PdS drauf, aber nur 2,5er. Ob die 2,6er passen weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Xplosion51 (10. September 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> der torque es rahmen ist noch das 2009er modell, der vom alpinist der 2010er.
> 
> unterschiede sind:
> - gewicht
> ...




Der 2011er Torquerahmen wird leichter sein als der 2010er,
da man in puncto Wandstärke noch Potenzial gefunden hat.
Diese Ersparnis wird wohl eher geringfügig sein..


----------



## Tom Servo (11. September 2010)

Ugh, noch dünner...


----------



## roarinlion (11. September 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> kann ich an meinem Torque Playzone mit Easton EA50 Sattelstütze den Spank Subrosa Sattel verwenden?
> 
> ...


 
hab ich auch dran...passt und sieht einfach nur gut aus!!!!


----------



## ohschda (11. September 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Ugh, noch dünner...



Vielleicht zusätzlich noch Beschleunigungslöcher ala Simpsons:


----------



## Xplosion51 (11. September 2010)

Noch dünner würde ich nicht sagen.Allerdings wird die Wandstärke immer noch über der des Projekt S5 Rahmens liegen,der laut ROB-J ebenfalls keinerlei Probleme machte.(Wenn ihr TIBOR fragt,sieht er das vermutlich etwas anders)


----------



## Napoli94 (13. September 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage Leute:
kennt sich jemand mit Spiel im Lenkkopf beim Torque ES von 2009 aus weil des hab ich nähmlich. Weis jetzt net ob es vom Steuersatz, der Kralle, oder der Gabel kommt. 
cheers Napoli


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. September 2010)

Mehr vorspannen mit Ahead-Schraube?


----------



## pbic85 (14. September 2010)

@Napoli94, greife mit der Hand auf untere Seite des Steuerrohrs und den Anfang der Gabel, zieh die Vorderbremse und schieb das Rad vor und zurück dann solltest du gleich spüren woher es kommt. Wenn beim Steuersatz spiel ist einfach die Imbusschraube am Lenkkopf etwas nachziehen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. September 2010)

Aber vorher die Vorbauklemmschrauben lösen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (14. September 2010)

ja aber des bringt nix!! Man ich hatte bis jetzt nur probleme mit dem bike


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. September 2010)

Na, wo spürst du das Spiel denn? 

Am Steuersatz? (oben u. unten am Übergang Steuerrohr<>Gabel mal mit den Fingern greifen, wie beschrieben)
Am Übergang Standrohre/Tauchrohre?


----------



## Napoli94 (14. September 2010)

nein also auf jeden Fall im Bereich Steuersatz unten


----------



## Tim777 (15. September 2010)

Bremsscheiben Formula The One.

Fährt jemand die "The One" mit anderen Bremsscheiben? Würde das gerne mal Testen mit XT/Saint-Scheiben. Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. September 2010)

Es gibt 200er und 203er Scheiben von Formula. Ich fahre jetzt teils Magura, die sind 203mm, sodaß ich 1.5mm Unterlegscheiben brauche, da bei mir alles auf 200mm ausgerichtet ist. 
Shimano ist angeblich dicker!
Die Formulascheiben sind halt sehr leicht und verziehen sich schneller, finde ich.


----------



## l.o.k.i (15. September 2010)

Fahre 203er XT vorne und 180er XT hinten, die Scheiben sind viel verwindungssteifer und klimpern nicht mehr. 
Bremsleitung ist ganz gut nur quitschen die Bremsen hin und wieder wenn sie richtig heiß werden (als ob sie nass wären) das führ ich aber auf die Billigbremsbelägen (30 für 4Paar) von Superstar Components zurück.


----------



## ins (15. September 2010)

Mal ein andere Frage, bin am überlegen, ob ich meine Hammerschmidt behalten soll oder verkaufen...

Pro Hammerschmidt sind natürlich die enorme Bodenfreiheit und schalten in jeder Lebenslage, dagegen steht aber auch das Gewicht.

Eine Kombi aus Shimano SLX Kurbel mit Bash, SLX 2-fach Umwerfer und Blackspire Stinger BB Mount(hab ich doch so richtig im Kopf beim 2009er Rahmen?!) wiegt fast 500g weniger.

Die Bodenfreiheit der Hammerschmidt brauche ich eigtl. nur sehr selten, bei uns gibts keine so schwierigen Trails und Probleme beim schalten habe ich ja beim Hardtail mit der normalen 2-fach Kombi auch nicht.

Schwere Entscheidung... sucht vllt. jemand eine relativ wenig gefahrene Hammerschmidt AM?


----------



## kNiRpS (16. September 2010)

naja, also 500gr an nem carbonhardtail - jo da macht das für mich n bisschen sinn.
aber 500gr am torque?
also ich würds an deiner stelle nich machen. wenns ums gewicht geht, hol dir lieber leichtere schläuche/reifen/laufräder etc. 
SLX ist zwar schön und gut, aber de kefü dann wieder am torque zu montieren is absoluter sch**ßdre**. schau dir dazu mal den kefü thread an.


----------



## ins (16. September 2010)

Ich fahre ja schon nur normale MM und SV13 Schläuche, da geht nix mehr ohne ständig Platten zu haben.

Und am LRS könnte ich auch nur noch mit ZTR Flow Gewicht sparen und die kostet auch richtig Geld...

Und 500g an einem Teil sparen sind finde ich schon ne Menge, will endlich mal von den knapp 16kg runter kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haenson (16. September 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage Leute:
> kennt sich jemand mit Spiel im Lenkkopf beim Torque ES von 2009 aus weil des hab ich nähmlich. Weis jetzt net ob es vom Steuersatz, der Kralle, oder der Gabel kommt.
> cheers Napoli


 
Bau die Gabel aus und schmier die Lagerschalen richtig dick mit Fett ein. Danach alles wieder zusammensetzen und die Kralle oben ruhig etwas fester anziehen. Bei mir war von anfang an auch zu wenig Fett dran, aber sowas ist ja leicht zu lösen... 
Was hast du denn sonst für Probleme? Ich hab da schon das ein oder Andere bei meinem Torque selbst gelöst...


----------



## Rad-ab (16. September 2010)

ins schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja schon nur normale MM und SV13 Schläuche, da geht nix mehr ohne ständig Platten zu haben.
> 
> Und am LRS könnte ich auch nur noch mit ZTR Flow Gewicht sparen und die kostet auch richtig Geld...
> 
> Und 500g an einem Teil sparen sind finde ich schon ne Menge, will endlich mal von den knapp 16kg runter kommen.



Also auf die Hammerschmidt würd ich nie und nimmer verzichten wollen 
Wenn du es leichter willst kauf dir ne CC-Fliege 
....wenn Du ernsthaft nie die Bodenfreiheit der Hammerschmidt zu schätzen weißt hältst 
Du dein Torque nicht artgerecht  
(Mal von der praktischen Schaltperformance abgesehen, an einer unvorhergesehenen 
Rampe mal eben "das kleine Kettenblatt" reinhauen ist )


----------



## Sylver46 (16. September 2010)

Hey, ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich des FOX DHX Air hab jetzt schon ne Menge rum gelesen, aber habe widersprüchliche Werte bezüglich des Mindestdrucks im Ausgleichsbehälter gefunden. Einmal steht da was von 5,17Bar und zum anderen von 125PSI was ja ca. 8,xx Bar entspricht, wollte gern mit so weich wie möglich anfangen beim Abstimmen, was wäre denn jetzt der Wert den ich mindestens fahren muss, ohne das Kaputt zu machen.


----------



## jac2d (16. September 2010)

will mal meins zeigen


----------



## klueny (16. September 2010)

nice !


----------



## Deleted 118538 (16. September 2010)

änder den sattel in einen dünnen race sattel und es ist perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (16. September 2010)

Du hast vorne drei KB wenn ichs richtig sehe oder? Würd ich mir nochmal überlegen, ich bin nur wenig im Bikepark unterwegs und trotzdem hat mein Bashguard schon ordentlich was abgekriegt...


----------



## ohschda (16. September 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> änder den sattel in einen dünnen race sattel und es ist perfekt!



Selle Italia SLR in weiß wäre passend


----------



## jac2d (16. September 2010)

ich würde gerne 2fach mit Kefü und bash fahrn hab aber keine iscg aufnahme also fahre ich mit e-type umwerfer


----------



## ins (16. September 2010)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Also auf die Hammerschmidt würd ich nie und nimmer verzichten wollen
> Wenn du es leichter willst kauf dir ne CC-Fliege
> ....wenn Du ernsthaft nie die Bodenfreiheit der Hammerschmidt zu schätzen weißt hältst
> Du dein Torque nicht artgerecht
> ...



CC Bike mit 8,4kg hab ich ja 

Selbst in den Alpen auf S5 Trails braucht man die Bodenfreiheit der Hammerschmidt nicht unbedingt, dann setzt man halt mal auf, dafür hat man ja einen Bashguard 

Naja mal schauen...


----------



## jac2d (16. September 2010)

2-fach mit bash währe natürlich auch möglich, werde ich demnächst auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## r0ckZ (16. September 2010)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> ....wenn Du ernsthaft nie die Bodenfreiheit der Hammerschmidt zu schätzen weißt hältst
> Du dein Torque nicht artgerecht
> (Mal von der praktischen Schaltperformance abgesehen, an einer unvorhergesehenen
> Rampe mal eben "das kleine Kettenblatt" reinhauen ist )


so ein schwachsinn ... deswegen fahren ja auch alle dh'ler mit ner hs rum. wer vernünftig fährt, setzt mit seinem bash wenig auf. egal ob auf langsamen oder schnellen trails, 32er oder 38er kb.
und ein kleines kettenblatt hat man mit ner normalen kurbel ja nich, ne

500g am einem teil sind enorm und 500g ist die hs es nicht wert. und der tip lieber an den laufrädern zu sparen ist natürlich gold wert. lieber am laufenden band flicken und richten als die hs runter zu hauen 
an beiden zu sparen schließt sich natürlich auch aus ...

immer diese tech-freaks .. immer das neueste, abgefahrenste, angesagteste und teuerste, aber nich fahren können. und dann immer diese top fundierten postings.
entschuldigt den genervten post, aber komm grad wieder mal von 3 bikeparktagen zurück (wb+willingen) und nicht nur in diesen parks fällt es auf. liteviller sind da auch gute beispiele


----------



## Napoli94 (16. September 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage an alle Torque ES Besitzer, die es etwas umgebaut haben:
Wie viel wiegen euer kisten denn so 
hab meine jetzt mal gewogen 16,8kg (Deemax 08, Vivid coil, Racefaceatlas Fr, NC-17 Sudpin s 3 pro) des waren so die Änderungen achso Rahmen größe L


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. September 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> wer vernünftig fährt, setzt mit seinem bash wenig auf.


Offenbar bin ich ein *unvernünftiger *Fahrer. 
Ich setze nämlich immer wieder mal mit dem (36er) Bashguard auf.

(dennoch käme mir eine HS nicht ans Rad -- zu schwer zum Tragen)


----------



## r0ckZ (16. September 2010)

Ja ich setze auch auf, aber du kannst mir nich erzählen, dass dich das stören würde, bzw aus dem konzept bringt.
zusätzlich fährst du doch in den richtigen bergen und vornehmlich sehr langsame und technische trails, so wie ich das mitgekriegt hab


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. September 2010)

Grundsätzlich: je mehr Bodenfreiheit, desto besser. Eh klar.

Dennoch überwiegen _für mich_ die Nachteile die Vorteile: zu schwer, zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathis2 (17. September 2010)

Hi, weiss jemand wieviel der Unterschied in Gewicht ist zwischen dem Canyon Torque Fr 2008 Rahmen und dem Canyon Torque Fr Rahmen von 2010? beide mit Dämpfer.
würde mich sehr interessieren.
grüsse


----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2010)

Das FR 2008 wiegt wenn ich mich recht erinnere als Rahmen ca. 300gr mehr. Es ist jedenfalls deutlich spürbar schwerer (und stabiler) als das 2010er Torque, welches es ja auch nicht mehr als FR gab. 
Wenn du an das Bike im Outlet denkst, das hat auch noch die schweren DT-Swiss Laufräder und die schwere (wenn auch gute) Holzfeller OCT Kurbel.  Und die alte Geometrie!


----------



## mathis2 (17. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das FR 2008 wiegt wenn ich mich recht erinnere als Rahmen ca. 300gr mehr. Es ist jedenfalls deutlich spürbar schwerer (und stabiler) als das 2010er Torque, welches es ja auch nicht mehr als FR gab.
> Wenn du an das Bike im Outlet denkst, das hat auch noch die schweren DT-Swiss Laufräder und die schwere (wenn auch gute) Holzfeller OCT Kurbel.  Und die alte Geometrie!



Hey danke für die schnelle Antwort ,ich habe das 2008er Fr ,hab jemand getroffen mit nem 10er Modell ähnlich aufgebaut und fand den Gewichtsunterschied auch relativ stark spürbar und er hatte ne schwerere Gabel eingebaut.Fand meins trotzdem um einiges schwerer.
Obwohkl 300 gr nicht viel sind .hab auch mal was von 500gr Unterschied gelesen. 
Würde eventuell meinen 08 er rahmen verkaufen da ich doch relativ viel Touren fahr aber nicht auf den Federweg verzichten will. ma sehn


----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2010)

Naja meins hätte auch noch ordentlich Gewichtssparpotential, eine SLX-Kurbel zB und ein leichterer Laufradsatz für Touren, leichtere Plattformpedale, das Remote der Durolux entfernen, XT statt Saintschaltwerk usw. - da ist locker 1 Kilo drin (und kostet natürlich entsprechend). 

Aber bei den Touren, die ich damit fahre, brauche ich was Stabiles, sonst kann ich auch das Nerve nehmen, damit komme ich zur Not auch überall runter.


----------



## piotty (17. September 2010)

ok! hallo leute u speziell @ cxfahrer.
ich habe entlich mein torque u eine totem solo drinn. jetzt habe ich so viel über die gabel gelesen, dass ich hirnblutung hab. also, was soll ich tun vor der inbetriebnahme der gabel? sie sollen ja schlecht zusammengebaut sein (sprich, zu wenig öl u so). wo und was für ein öl soll ich hineinfüllen? soll ich die staubringe entfernen u drunter fett, öl geben? ich bin 90kg nackig schwer. danke schon mal für eure antworten.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2010)

Motoröl 20w-50 20ml je rechts und links unten ins Casting, also unten wo die Schrauben/Rädchen sind. Nichts oben.
Normal soll da welches drin sein, aber es gibt Leute bei denen war praktisch nichts drin.

Ich tät da bei Gelegenheit mal nachschauen, dazu muss man die Gabel ja nicht zerlegen, aber wie das bei der Totem geht musst du selbst rausfinden oder wen anders fragen (weil ich es nicht weiss).


----------



## piotty (17. September 2010)

ich dachte du weißt bescheid, da ich den eindruck hatte, du hast immer eine wissende antwort drauf. ok jetzt erst mal eine blockrunde und danke dir.
achso, habe jetzt NUR 50psi aufgepumpt u habe micht mal 20% sag. man, ich habe schon sowas befürchtet, als ich darüber gelesen habe. KOPPSCHMERZ!!


----------



## SimplonStomp (17. September 2010)

Ist beim mir auch nich anders wiege 65 Kilo und hab 40psi und kaum 20% aber will nich noch Luft raus lassen. Naja mal sehen.


----------



## piotty (17. September 2010)

mal bisschen fahren, dann wird das ansprechverhalten bestimmt besser. bin heute schon mal herumgehöpft u gefahren(easy) ist schon besser geworden. hab jetzt auf 60psi hochgepumpt. stimmt auch mit der beschreibung überein(für 90kg). muß mich jetzt in die ganzen schräubchen einfuchsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplonStomp (18. September 2010)

Viel Spaß wenn du die Gabel hast bachlor aber der dämpfer ist Master. Ich weiß immer noch nich wozu das alles gut sein soll


----------



## piotty (18. September 2010)

@simplonstomp
genau! der reboundknopf ist ok, da passiert wirklich was, wenn man dreht. die anderen zugstufen sind mir auch ein rätsel


----------



## Sylver46 (18. September 2010)

Ich bin jetzt die ersten KM und HM mit meinem Dropzone gefahren und muss sagen Geometrie für mich super, Gabel und Dämpfer einstellen (ich Promoviere noch) aber die Reifen auf dem Dropzone sind ne Katastrophe.
Die Maxxis Minion DH haben einen so krassen Rollwiderstand ich komme meinen Bike Freunden, mit denen ich sonst locker mithalten konnte, nicht mehr annähernd hinterher und das liegt bestimmt nicht an den 1.5KG mehr zu meinem alten Bike.

Könnte ihr mir vielleicht Alternativen empfehlen die leichter rollen und vielleicht auch leichter sind und unter Umständen auch mal einen Bikepark besuch aushalten würden. Das ganze am besten noch Tubeless. 
Habe mir bisher die Conti Rubber Queen rausgeguckt, allerdings schockt da der der Preis etwas und nur Gutes hab ich da auch nicht gelesen.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## kreet (18. September 2010)

Maxxis Ardent in 2,4 oder 2,6. Sollen sehr gut sein (öfter schon gelesen + bikebravo tests), sind ja zBsp auch auf dem Trailflow drauf.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. September 2010)

Preis-Leistungsmässig sind die Onza DH 2.4 in Draht- oder Faltversion ok, aber für schnelle Waldböden eher ungeeignet (BMO); oder bei CRC die 2010er Dissent Race (der 2009 Dissent kommt bald zu mir, mal sehen ob der echt nur auf Schotter taugt). 
Von Michelins ist abzuraten, was ich so gesehen hab (WildRockr: schneller Verschleiss, rutschig bzw. ich kenne nur den HOT S, der ist steinhart), ausser du bekommst sie für unter 15 Euro; 
RQ und MM2.35GG  und Ardent sind an sich am Besten und auch am teuersten; doch die Minions solltest du dir für heftigere Parkeinsätze aufheben - geht doch nichts über 2-ply wenn es kantig wird...

Generell kann der hintere Reifen ein mehr querstolliges Profil haben und härteres Gummi, während du vorn wenigstens 55a bzw besser 42a (Gooeygluey, Stick-E, usw.) nehmen solltest, sonst machen Wurzeln keinen Spass. 
Bei Reifen ist vieles Geschmacksfrage, manche mögen lieber einen mit Kante wie den Minion, manche lieber ein gleichmässig grobes Profil wie beim Kenda Nevegal oder MuddyMary.


----------



## timtim (18. September 2010)

@ins , ich hab grad die hs von einem bike abgebaut ,fahr jetzt slx 2fach mit dem kleinstmöglichen 32bash und eine stinger .leider vermiss ich die hs überhaupt nicht.......
kommt mir vorerst nicht mehr ans bike .

tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (18. September 2010)

Hab meine jetzt auch mal zum Verkauf rein gesetzt, wenn sie jemand kauft ist gut, wenn nicht behalte ich sie.

Zum Thema Reifen, ich fahre 2.35 MM in GG vorne und TC hinten, sowohl auf Local Trails, als auch Alpen und Bikepark. Keinerlei Probleme, werde mir aber wahrscheinlich für heftigere Bikeparkstrecken und Downhillmarathons(Megavalanche etc.) einen Satz 2ply Reifen zulegen.

Würde an deiner Stelle die alten Reifen behalten und je nach Einsatz aufziehen und für die Touren daheim, mir MM, RQ, Ardent,... holen.
Welchen du dir jetzt genau holst ist Geschmacksache, am besten mal ausprobieren und dir die raussuchen, die am besten zu dir und deinem Fahrstil passen und die anderen verkaufen.


----------



## FreerideNRW (18. September 2010)

..................


----------



## 4Stroke (18. September 2010)

Biete Canyon Torque Steuersatz *gravity sx pro* zum Preis von 20. Oben 1 1/8 unten 1/5 aus 2009er Torque ES.
Bei Interesse pn.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (20. September 2010)

http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/...pfer-Gleitbuchsenlagerset-Swinger-12-5mm.html passen die gleitlager in den Evolver?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. September 2010)

12.5mm...hmmmm...1/2" wären ja 12.7mm...Evolver ist metrisch - aber ich nehme immer die hier, die sind nur 12mm und die passen in Evolver, Swinger 3-way, Pearl und Radium:

http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/...ock-Shox-Gleitlager-12mm-x-12mm-2-Stueck.html

PS: hier der Dichtsatz von chainreactioncycles:


----------



## Deleted 118538 (20. September 2010)

gibts von manitou keine?
kannst du mir das mit den metrisch 1/2" und so erklären?
die von dir gibts ja auch noch in 1/2" http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/.../Rock-Shox-Gleitlager-1-2-x-1-2-2-Stueck.html


----------



## cxfahrer (20. September 2010)

zöllig = 2,54cm oder Teile davon,also 12,7mm zB, RockShox ab Monarch sowie Fox;
metrisch = immer ganze cm/mm (daher wundert mich die Angabe 12.5mm, weil Manitou immer schon metrisch war).

Bestell doch einfach beide und schick den falschen zurück. Das sind Normteile, in München findest du sicher einen Laden, der die auch säckeweise verkauft.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (21. September 2010)

erledigt danke nehm mir jetzt einfach ne schieblehre und mess nach =D kann ihc nadellager einsetzen oder müsste dann ein anderer bolzen her?


----------



## SimplonStomp (22. September 2010)

Über andere Mäntel denk ich auch noch nach aber schon wieder wird's kompliziert. Denk über die Alberts nach oder die Dirty Dans ka was ich nehmen soll.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. September 2010)

Muddy Mary wenns schwalbe sein soll ardent wenns maxxis sein soll rubber queen wenns conti sein soll ibex wenns onza sein soll

ich wär für die ardent in 2,6" (sind breit wie normale 2,4") oder die muddy marys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (22. September 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> ich wär für die ardent in 2,6" (sind breit wie normale 2,4")



Würde mich mal interessieren ob die 2.6er Ardents in den Torque FR 2009 Hinterbau reinpassen.
2.4er sind schon recht knapp und der 2.6 soll noch längere Stollen haben.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (22. September 2010)

wer probierts aus? ich werd mir als nächstes die onzas bestellen auch wenn der kurvengripp ******* ist ich mag sie iwie kenn jemanden der hat aneinem torque fr hinten den onza in 2,25 rauf und findet es mehr als geil


----------



## cxfahrer (22. September 2010)

Onza Ibex: ich kenn den Highroller nicht, mit dem er ja oft verglichen wird. Aber er ist für schnelle rutschige Kurven auf weichem Untergrund Mist, da die Aussenstollen zu klein sind. Man macht sehr plötzlich den Abflug. Auch ist die 65a in der Mitte tückisch im Nassen. Nur die Aussenstollen haben 55a, und bis die greifen, liegt man schon. Und als reiner Hinterradreifen rolt er zu schlecht, da ist BB besser.

Wenns den MM in einer Größe zwischen 2.35 und 2.5 gäbe, würde ich mir den wieder holen. RQ fand ich auch nicht schlecht. Nevegal 2.5 ist halt die Alternative für vorn. Der Dissent 2.5 ist Mist, der ist nicht größer als der MM 2.35 und hat viel zu viel Stollen - da schnitzt man sich nen Wolf, bis da ein anständiges Profil bei rauskommt. Allerdings ist das Gummi sehr schön weich, etwa wie GG.


----------



## maddin80 (23. September 2010)

Hallo!

Brauche mal etwas Hilfe! Mir ist an meinem Torque gestern in Winterberg die hintere Felge gerissen und brauche jetzt eine neue, Einspeichen und Zentrieren kostet bei mir in der Gegend so 80 - 90â¬ :-(, da ist es doch schon fast gÃ¼nstiger ein neues Laufrad zu kaufen, oder? Mir sind diese hier aufgefallen, kÃ¶nnen die was?

http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...a4/Veltec-V-Two-Disclaufrad.html#var_45750145

http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...2486fc77c5e2107/Veltec-DH-Disclaufrad-26.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...chwarz-Veltec-DH-Felge-20-schwarz::14078.html

Wie sieht es denn mit der Tourentauglichkeit aus?

GruÃ und Danke!


----------



## Stacked (23. September 2010)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind. Mir sind zwei Speichen gerissen (Eine Vorne eine Hinten). 
Weiß jemand zufällig die Speichenlänge des Originallaufradsatzes vom Torque Trailflow?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2010)

Stacked schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind. Mir sind zwei Speichen gerissen (Eine Vorne eine Hinten).
> Weiß jemand zufällig die Speichenlänge des Originallaufradsatzes vom Torque Trailflow?



Sind die Teile der Speichen nicht mehr da, dass du es selbst messen kannst? Sonst schau mal in den DT Swiss Speichenlängenrechner.

Zu den Veltec Laufrädern: Die DH Nabe ist schon ok (habe die auch) , aber sauschwer. Für Touren ist aber eher das Felgengewicht von Bedeutung. 
Lieber gleich was gescheit stabiles und leichtes kaufen (Mavic 721 mit Hope usw..).

PS gerissene Speichen und geplatzte Laufräder kommen von der sparsamen Einspeichqualität der LRS. Ich habe meine heftig nachspannen müssen. Die Speichenspannung ist viel zu niedrig und ungleichmäßig - dann lockern sich Speichen und es kommt zum Riß oder Platzen des Laufrads. Nach und vor jedem Einsatz kontrollieren und nachziehen oder gleich vom Profi nachzentrieren lassen!


----------



## maddin80 (23. September 2010)

@ CXfahrer:

Danke fÃ¼r die Antwort! Aber die sind ja schon recht teuer (250â¬) nur hinten. Das ist eine Menge Geld, gibt es da nicht etwas gÃ¼nstigeres?

WeiÃ wer, was das hintere Laufrad beim Torque FR 8.0 2008 wiegt?


----------



## Stacked (24. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sind die Teile der Speichen nicht mehr da, dass du es selbst messen kannst? Sonst schau mal in den DT Swiss Speichenlängenrechner.



Speiche habe ich nach dem Ausbau leider auf der Tour verloren. 
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Speichenlängenrechner. Muss ich nur noch die ERD von der Alex FR 30 Felge rausbekommen.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (24. September 2010)

hab ein riesiges problem mit meinem e-type umwerfer...ich bin mir immoment ein torque fr von 08 am aufbauen und bin jetzt an der baustelle umwerfer...ich hab jetzt lager und umwerfer nur krieg ich den leider nicht dran...da sind ja über dem tretlager noch zwei aufnahmen,ich denke das sie da rein kommen nur dann passt es nicht...wird das ding wirklich nur perlagerschale fest gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin80 (24. September 2010)

@Sonnesteiber

Bei mir war eine Stütze, die mittels 2 Schrauben am Rahmen befestigt wird und zusätzlich noch mittels Lagerklemmung fixiert wird.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (24. September 2010)

das passt bei mir mit den abständen nicht,entweder ich schraub die schelle ab und mach den umwerfer nur an din zwei fassungen dran oder ich mach es nur mit der schelle....habs jetzt erstmal nur mit schelle gemacht und werde morgen früh nochmal ohne schelle probieren


----------



## maddin80 (24. September 2010)

Ich habe die Schelle nicht mehr dran, die musste meiner Kettenführung weichen. Der Umwerfer hängt nur noch an den beiden Schrauben und das seso ca 1 1/2 Jahren. Hält alles Bombe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piotty (25. September 2010)

n'abend
mal eine frage (ok, ich habe mich auch durch den kefü-fred durchgewühlt aber es war eine ganze menge), ich möchte es mir auch einfach machen. fahre jetzt den vertride '10 u die kette macht mucken, wenn ich ein wenig ruppiger fahre. also, was für eine kefü, die ich mir einfach u ohne hin u her besorgen kann? sie muß passen, ich möchte nicht herumdoctern u herumsegen- pfeilen. ich danke euch schon mal.


----------



## T!ll (25. September 2010)

Such mal nach der Bionicon Kettenführung


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. September 2010)

Eine Blackspire Stinger passt ohne Probleme. 
Noch besser: Den User kuka_berlin anschreiben und ihn nach seiner Carbon-Bastelei fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerwehr HH (27. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich nun mein Hardtail verkauft habe soll ein schönes und benutzer freundliches Enduro ins Haus...

Zur Auswahl habe ich das Ransom 2010 und das Canyon Trailflow...

was wäre eure Meinung nach die bessere Wahl..??

Touren..(500-1000 hm, auch mal als Tagestouren von 5-6 std), Trails und Bikepark besuche sind das was ich damit fahren möchte...

Ich bedanke mich schon im voraus..

Gruß


----------



## tical2000 (27. September 2010)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich nun mein Hardtail verkauft habe soll ein schönes und benutzer freundliches Enduro ins Haus...
> 
> ...



Kein Plan von dem Ransom, aber das Trailflow ist für das was Du willst:


----------



## maddin80 (27. September 2010)

@tical2000:

Kollege hat am Di. sein Trailflow bekommen und am Mi. war im BP Winterb., er war total begeistert!!!!

Gewicht passt auch und Komponenten stimmig!!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 189892 (27. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Such mal nach der Bionicon KettenfÃ¼hrung



Die schaut interessant aus, nur wird sie nicht ans Torque passen, da das Kabel fÃ¼r die Schaltung anders gefÃ¼hrt wird.
Man kÃ¶nnte sich da natÃ¼rlich aus nem StÃ¼ck alten Kabel + Kabelbinder was basteln.
Die Frage ist halt, was hÃ¤lt das Plastikding aus?

Kostet Ã¼brigens 30â¬ u kommt Anfang November.

http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide


----------



## homerkills (27. September 2010)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich nun mein Hardtail verkauft habe soll ein schönes und benutzer freundliches Enduro ins Haus...
> 
> ...




wenn es das 2010er trailflow sein soll wird das schwierig.nur noch rahmengröße S verfügbar.
ansonsten..trailflow ist das was du brauchst


----------



## Sylver46 (27. September 2010)

Fahre mein Torque jetzt seit, 2 Wochen und mein Schaltwerk schaltet irgendwie von Tag zu Tag schlechter.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass das Schaltseil nach dem Montieren nicht lang genug Montiert war bevor die Schaltung eingestellt wurde und es sich mit der Zeit unter Zug etwas gedehnt hat, kann das sein?

Wie kann ich das wieder hinbekommen, die Schaltung springt immer zwischen 2 Gängen hin und her je nach Last.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## homerkills (27. September 2010)

jede neue schaltung muss irgendwann neu eingestellt werden.wegen dem von dir genannten grund 
mach das mal und dann läufts wieder rund


----------



## piotty (27. September 2010)

an alle die bei der kefü geantwortet haben, DDDanke!


----------



## kNiRpS (27. September 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> passen ins 2009er torque die 2.5er Muddy Mary?



ich quote mich doch glatt mal selber, weil ichs soeben ausprobiert habe 
*
Die 2.5er Muddy Marys passen ins Torque FR von 2009* 

ich weiß allerdings noch nicht wie es sich damit fährt bzw ob der reifen beim einfedern irgendwo schleift. die info werd ich aber noch nachreichen.


----------



## MTWTFSS (27. September 2010)

servus mag mir evtl. mal jemand sagen was fürn sattelstützenmaß das 07/08er torque hat? gracias!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. September 2010)

Durchmesser 31.6mm Sollmass, 31.8mm Istmass (bei mir zumindest   )

Und ja, MM2.5 schleifen hinten am Umwerfer und an den Kettenstreben in Kurven. Manche MM2.5 weniger, manche mehr. Fahren tun sich die in der Faltversion eh zu wabblig, find ich. 

Hat schonmal wer einem Reifen die Haare geschnitten? Tip: Hundehaarschneider geht am besten. 
Abbrennen oder Rasierklinge geht gar nicht gut. Abfahren wollten sich die Haare nämlich nicht....und es sah einfach zu pervers aus, diese Matte auf der Lauffläche beim WTB Dissent.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. September 2010)

SimplonStomp schrieb:


> Über andere Mäntel denk ich auch noch nach aber schon wieder wird's kompliziert. Denk über die Alberts nach oder die Dirty Dans ka was ich nehmen soll.





_chilla_ schrieb:


> Muddy Mary wenns schwalbe sein soll ardent wenns maxxis sein soll


Ihr wisst nicht so ganz was ihr wollt, oder? Fat Albert und Dirty Dan sind genau so 2 komplett verschiedene Welten wie Muddy Mary und Ardent.  Fat Albert ist was, wenn es bei moderatem Grip etwas leichter sein und besser rollen soll -> Tourenreifen. Pannschutz ist eher mäßig. Dirty Dan ist ein *reiner* Matschreifen, der ist nur in tiefen, losen Böden zu gebrauchen. Muddy Mary ist der Freeride-Reifen für (fast) alle Zwecke, Grip in jeder Lebenslage, außer wenn der Untergrund hart und trocken ist. Das Maxxis-Pendant dazu wäre eher der Swampthing. Der Ardent liegt vom Einsatzzweck her in der Nähe des Alberts, ist aber noch weniger profiliert -> rollt noch besser, ist aber eigentlich nur bei trockenen Verhältnissen und nicht allzu extremem Gelände (was Wurzeln/Steine/losen Untergrund angeht) zu gebrauchen.
Das mal grob als Sortierungshilfe für eure etwas chaotischen Fragen/Aussagen 

Ich kann zu dem Thema noch den Wicked Will in den Ring werfen. Den habe ich jetzt seit dem Sommer drauf und bin sehr zufrieden. Habe mir den als Alternative zur Muddy Mary geholt (die ich gerade hier im Pfälzerwald mit seinem weichen Boden sehr gerne mag), um in 2 Richtungen bessere Ergebnisse zu bekommen: erstens - für trockene Bikepark-Tage, da ich da mit der MM teilweise 2-wheels-drifting durch die Anlieger geschlittert bin. Zweitens - für etwas reduzierten Rollwiderstand beim Touren. Das trifft beides auch absolut genau so zu, wie ich es mir gedacht hatte. Beim bergauf kurbeln habe ich nicht so sehr das Gefühl, als würde einer an meinem Rucksack ziehen und auch beim (bergab) Rollen auf Trails war ich an einigen Stellen spürbar schneller als sonst. Trotzdem ist der Grip astrein, der Grenzbereich ist extrem gutmütig, die Bremsperformance ist trotz der kurzen Mittelstollen erstaunlich gut und besonders der Kurvengrip lässt nicht zu wünschen übrig, der Reifen will nur ein Wenig mehr in den Untergrund gedrückt werden als die MM. Auch im Bikepark war ich sehr zufrieden, egal ob Fels-Geballer in Lac Blanc oder Brechsand-Autobahn in Winterberg. In Lac Blanc hatte ich wirklich nur auf den Streckenabschnitten im Wald mit schmierigem Lehm-Rest-Matsch die MM vermisst, aber das ging voll i. O.! Winterberg ist ja eh ein Terrain, wo man generell keine groben Reifen braucht, sofern man nicht den DH im durchweichten Zustand heizen will.
Fazit: MM und WW decken meinem Geschmack nach das komplette Spektrum ab, das man bei einem Light-FR Bike braucht. Die Betty ist in meinen Augen damit komplett überflüssig, da sie in allen Lebenslagen schlechter funktioniert als die beiden anderen. Viele schwör(t)en ja auf die als Reifen für alles von Tour bis Park, aber das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Der Grip ist in jeder Lebenslage schlechter, der Rollwiderstand ist für mein Empfinden und bei den Luftdrücken, die ich fahre (~1,7bar) nicht besser als bei der MM und deutlich schlechter als beim WW und vor allem die Bremsperformance ist im Vergleich mit den anderen beiden Reifen unter aller Kanone, was ich wegen der quergeschlitzten Mittelstollen mit Verstärkung in Einwirkungsrichtung der Bremskräfte eigentlich nicht verstehen kann. Theorie und Praxis sind doch ab und zu einfach 2 Paar Schuhe...

(Anmerkung am Rande: ich bin alle erwähnten Reifen in der 2,35er FR-Version in der Kombi GG vorne / TC hinten gefahren)


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Fahren tun sich die in der Faltversion eh zu wabblig, find ich.


Das kommt ganz auf die Felge an, ist die zu schmal, drückt sich der Reifen in Kurven spürbar seitlich weg. So breit wie z. B. eine Singletrack (Maulweite ~24mm) sollte die Felge für solche Reifen mindestens sein. Ich würde allerdings eh sagen, dass ein 2,5er MM nur in extrem wenigen Fällen auf einem Torque wirklich Sinn machen dürfte. Vielleicht beim (wirklichen) Vertriden am Vorderrad oder wenn man nur bergab unterwegs ist - aber da würde ich eher den 2,35er mit DH Karkasse nehmen.


----------



## MTWTFSS (27. September 2010)

ich werf einfach mal in den ring das schwalbe reifen mMn absoluter dreck sind ( ja bin sie gefahren MM und BB die neuen wicked will und dirty dan noch nicht) außerdem sind die dinger in 2.5 so breit wie traktor reifen und deswegen eh nicht zu gebrauchen. was gut fährt ist vorne und hinten jeweils einen minion dh F vorne 42a hinten 60a und fertig.


----------



## p3ox (27. September 2010)

Kann mich da nur anschließen! Bin bisher auch MM gefahren, Fat Albert und Big Betty taugen, wie schon gesagt, eher zum Touren. Seit kurzem hab ich nun den Minion DH 2,5 vorne in 42a und hinten in 60a.... für mich der absolut beste Reifen in meinem persönlichen Testfeld. Touren werde ich damit zwar nicht fahren, aber für den Bikepark und den Hometrail, den ich sowieso hochschiebe, kommt mir nix anderes mehr auf die Felgen. Hatte die Schwalbe Reifen nur in TC, mag sein, dass das Gooey Cluey ähnlich gut grippt, hab ich aber nicht getestet.

Gruß


----------



## kNiRpS (27. September 2010)

die minions werd ich als nächstes ausprobieren. hab die MMs jetzt aber günstig bekommen und probier sie deswegen aus.
sollte der MM am umwerfer schleifen, kommt gleich n minion drauf.


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. September 2010)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> außerdem sind die dinger in 2.5 so breit wie traktor reifen und deswegen eh nicht zu gebrauchen.


Ahhhh ja, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hat schonmal wer einem Reifen die Haare geschnitten? Tip: Hundehaarschneider geht am besten.


Nicht dein Ernst? 
Du musst viel Zeit haben...


----------



## cxfahrer (28. September 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst?
> Du musst viel Zeit haben...



Ja hab viel Zeit   - aber es ging schnell damit  . 
Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich mir MM2.35GG  geholt, die kosten zwar das doppelte, aber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (28. September 2010)

kann nicht ganz folgen...wenn du WAS gewusst hättest?


----------



## DerMolch (29. September 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> die minions werd ich als nächstes ausprobieren. hab die MMs jetzt aber günstig bekommen und probier sie deswegen aus.
> sollte der MM am umwerfer schleifen, kommt gleich n minion drauf.


 
Gute Entscheidung,

ich bin bis vor 3 Monaten auch Muddys gefahren und fand sie völlig ok. Ich habe mir mittlerweile den Minion gekauft in 42 und 60a, die nutze ich im Park und auf dem Downhill.
Für Touren fahre ich seitdem Ardents und halte sie, abgesehen von der Pannenanfälligkeit für den perfekten Enduro/AM Reifen (also für Touren).
Seitdem ich von Schwalbe zu Maxxis gewechselt habe, fahre ich erstgenannte gar nicht mehr.


----------



## timothekid (29. September 2010)

hab letztens irgendwo aufgeschnappt das es fürs torque neue/bessere lager 2011 zu kaufen gibt. weiß jenand ob es die für 09er torques auch geben wird? und wie teuer die sind?


----------



## DerMolch (29. September 2010)

Mal ne blöde Frage, aber spricht eigentlich etwas, außer der verloren gegangenen Garantie, gegen den Einbau einer Boxxer im normalen 2010er Torque? Ich meine, brechen würde er nicht gleich...


----------



## kNiRpS (29. September 2010)

blätter mal so 10 Seiten vor, da wurde das thema doppelbrücke im torque ziemlich ausführlich besprochen


----------



## DerMolch (29. September 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> blätter mal so 10 Seiten vor, da wurde das thema doppelbrücke im torque ziemlich ausführlich besprochen



dumdidum... ich habe niiichts gesagt *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (30. September 2010)

was denn? steht doch alles auf Seite 106


----------



## Deleted 118538 (30. September 2010)

ach ja für alle die es vllt noch nciht wissen:
Manitou Evolver Gleitbuchsen sind 12,5mm und nicht 12mm


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. September 2010)

MTWTFSS schrieb:


> ich werf einfach mal in den ring das schwalbe reifen mMn absoluter dreck sind [...] außerdem sind die dinger in 2.5 so breit wie traktor reifen und deswegen eh nicht zu gebrauchen.


Wow, erstklassig fachlich fundierter Kommentar. Hätte auch 1:1 so im Bahnhof an der Wand vom Schei$$haus stehen können 




p3ox schrieb:


> Hatte die Schwalbe Reifen nur in TC, mag sein, dass das Gooey Cluey ähnlich gut grippt, hab ich aber nicht getestet.


Aha, erwischt!  Ich habe den Minion DH auch mal vorne + hinten in 60a getestet, hat hinten kopmischerweise gut funktioniert und vorne wars vollkommener Bullshit (was aber nicht nur an der Gummimischung lag). Bevor man etwas vergleicht, sollte man immer auch überlegen, ob es auch vergleichbar ist


----------



## p3ox (1. Oktober 2010)

Naja, 

ich denke schon, dass ich das vergleichen kann, gibt schließlich noch die 40er Mischung von Maxxis als reinen Wettkampfreifen! Hab ja auch nur meinen persönlichen Eindruck geschildert und finde eben den Maxxis vom Fahrgefühl wesentlich besser als die Schwalbe.


----------



## Jogi (1. Oktober 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> ach ja für alle die es vllt noch nciht wissen:
> Manitou Evolver Gleitbuchsen sind 12,5mm und nicht 12mm




womit hast du die denn gemessen?

Meine haben 12mm Innendurchmesser, daher hab ich meine Dämpferbuchsen mit D=12f7 gefertigt.





Vielleicht gibts da ja auch unterschiedliche Ausführungen


----------



## maddin80 (1. Oktober 2010)

Eine Frage zu ein paar Felgen, welche ist denn besser zum Freeriden, muss mir ein neues Laufrad für hinten aufbauen, Nabe ist schon vorhanden:

Mavic EX 729
Atomlab Pimplite
oder
Sun Ringle Equilizer 31mm

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Deleted 118538 (1. Oktober 2010)

da die buchse von mir verbogen war hab ich bei canyon angefragt und die haben mir 12,5mm gesagt


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Oktober 2010)

Die 12mm werden INNEN gemessen. Wenn das 12.5mm sind, klapperts - aber ich glaub, PTFE wird auch nicht auf 0.5mm genau gefertigt. Wenn doch, sind die 12mm Rockshox Lager zumindest nicht schwergängig, was man ja sonst vermuten könnte.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (1. Oktober 2010)

hmm dann hat canyon anscheinend niemand gescheiten am email postfach


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Oktober 2010)

Es ist wohl so, dass 12.5mm der Durchmesser der Alu- bzw- Stahlbuchse ist und der Innendurchmesser des Lagers 12mm - sonst würde es ja von Anfang an klappern, wenn beides gleich wär (weil des is ja nur PTFE und ausserdem abgerundet).
Die einen nennen es dann halt "12mm" und die andern "für 12.5mm" oder so.

Aussendurchmesser / Innendurchmesser Dämpferauge waren glaub 15mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (1. Oktober 2010)

Da im Juli meine Bikes inklusive des 2010 Vertride geklaut wurden, hatte ich das
Vergnügen, ein Vertride nochmals zu bestellen (zum Glück vor dem schweizer 
Ladenschluss). Dabei sind mir folgende Unterschide aufgefallen:
- Der Bremssattel ist anders lackiert (s/w anstelle w/s)
- Das Verbindungsteil zum Dämpfer hat jetzt mehr Platz zum Unterrohr
- Auf dem DHX 5.0 Dämpfer ist ein anderer Aufkleber
- Die Bremshebel haben eine andere Lackierung
- Der Umwerfer sitzt auf einem Adapter, der jetzt auch 3-fach zulässt.

Und der Canyon-Drehmoment-Schlüssel ist jetzt vorgespannt. Die Plastikanzeige
sitzt so stramm, dass sie sich nicht vom Inbus abziehen lässt:


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2010)

Das sind doch alles klar Gründe vom Kaufvertrag zurück zu treten!
Hast du keinen Friseur?


----------



## kNiRpS (2. Oktober 2010)

@schappi: ich weiß nicht warum du monsterwade da jetzt doof anmachst. er hat lediglich beschrieben was canyon im laufe der saison verbessert hat und das finde ich nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## xtrail (2. Oktober 2010)

Lass ma, der hat im Deister bestimmt vom Förster wieder einen aufen Sack gekriegt. Die sind alle en bisschen komisch von da oben.


----------



## Totoxl (2. Oktober 2010)

Mal eine Frage an die Torque Species.
Was für ein Steuerrohr ist in dem 2010 Playzone verbaut?
Passt in das Playzone von 2010 eine Totem 1.5?
Ich kann keine passenden Angaben auf der Canyon HP nicht finden.

Danke schon mal an euch.


----------



## kNiRpS (2. Oktober 2010)

nee passt nicht. das torque hat nen tapered steuerrohr. untern 1,5" oben 1 1/8"


----------



## Totoxl (2. Oktober 2010)

Thx


----------



## Sonnesteiber (3. Oktober 2010)

hat die totem ein 1,5zoll rohr?
normalerweise doch 1 1/8 und da gibts bei canyon doch nen extra steuersatz so das normale 1 1/8 zoll gabeln gefahren werden können


----------



## RaceFace89 (3. Oktober 2010)

kriegst die totem mit allen gängigen steuerrohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (3. Oktober 2010)

Sonnesteiber schrieb:


> hat die totem ein 1,5zoll rohr?
> normalerweise doch 1 1/8 und da gibts bei canyon doch nen extra steuersatz so das normale 1 1/8 zoll gabeln gefahren werden können



im frx steckt eine 1.5" totem.
im vertride entweder eine getaperte oder 1 1/8"


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Oktober 2010)

Nachtrag: Auch der Vorbau vom Vertride ist um 35 Millimeter geschrumpft (Grösse L jetzt
75 mm) oder Canyon verbaut nur noch Teile um ihr Lager für 2011 zu lehren.

Totem Vertride: Getapert.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Oktober 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Auch der Vorbau vom Vertride ist um 35 Millimeter geschrumpft (Grösse L jetzt
> 75 mm) oder Canyon verbaut nur noch Teile um ihr Lager für 2011 zu lehren.



Vertriden mit 75er Vorbau? 
Wie geht denn sowas? Ist doch viel zu lang.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Oktober 2010)

maddin80 schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu ein paar Felgen, welche ist denn besser zum Freeriden, muss mir ein neues Laufrad für hinten aufbauen, Nabe ist schon vorhanden:
> 
> Mavic EX 729
> Atomlab Pimplite
> ...


Die EX729 ist halt schön breit und für diese Breite nicht extrem schwer. Gute Allround-Felge, WENN man es breit mag. Übermäßig stabil ist sie allerdings auch nicht, also wenn man damit recht rabiat über alles Mögliche drüberschrubbt, kriegen die u. U. schonmal Dellen. Die Pimplite kenn ich nicht. Die EQ31 sollte in etwa der Nachfolger der Sinlgetrack sein, welche ich seit vielen Jahren für alles von Tour bis Park benutze. Wenn man viel plumpes Kantenklatschen oder Steinfelder-shredden betreibt, kriegt man die auch schnell klein, aber ich versuche eigentlich immer recht sauber zu fahren, da halten die (fast) ewig.  In der Kategorie könnte ich auch noch die Nope Track Mack empfehlen. Actionsports Hausmarke, Gewicht identisch mit Singletrack, ca. 2mm breiter, stabil und recht billig.




Monsterwade schrieb:


> - Der Umwerfer sitzt auf einem Adapter, der jetzt auch 3-fach zulässt.


Ist das eine Info von Canyon, eine Vermutung oder hast du das ausprobiert? Hast du Fotos vom besagten Adapter?


----------



## Sylver46 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hat einer von euch schon ein 10Fach Ritzel + Schaltwerk an seinem Canyon verbaut?

Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen, ob das so ohne weiteres geht, oder ob ich dann auch ne neue Nabe bräuchte um das Ritzelpacket zu montieren?
Felge wäre ne Mavic Deemax.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## martin! (4. Oktober 2010)

die 10x kassette ist so breit wie die 9x, die kette wird halt schmaler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (4. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Vertriden mit 75er Vorbau?
> Wie geht denn sowas? Ist doch viel zu lang.



Der vom FrÃ¼hlings-Vertride war sogar 110 mm lang und wird so noch auf
der Canyon-Homepage verzeichnet. Vielleicht haben Vertrider besonders 
lange Arme  Wurde sofort getausch.


@ smubob: Aussage Canyon zum Umbau vom FrÃ¼hlings-Vertride auf 3-fach:
"... der von Ihnen fÃ¼r den Umbau auf 3-fach Kurbeln benÃ¶tigte E-Type Adapter 
E59-10 (A1016707) kostet â¬ 19,90 plus â¬ 5,90 Versandkosten. Wenn eine 
Lieferung per Nachnahme gewÃ¼nscht wird, fallen dafÃ¼r â¬ 2,00 an GebÃ¼hren an."

Und genau der ist jetzt verbaut. Habs gerade geprÃ¼ft: Steht E59-10 drauf. Zudem
ist der Abstand zum Bushguard viel grÃ¶sser als vorher. Hab ein 36-Blatt und ein 
Bushguard fÃ¼r 34 von Raceface montiert. Sieht stark aus und 44 ZÃ¤hne an einem 
MTB brauchen nur FlachlÃ¤nder.

Wieso Canyon Anfang 2010 zwei verschiedene Adapter verbaut hat ist mir absolut
rÃ¤tselhaft. Zweimal Lagerhaltung, Produktion, Engineering, etc. War wohl wegen
der Optik, da optisch jetzt der Umwerfer keine Einheit mehr zur Kurbel bietet.


@ Sylver: 10-fach Umbau ist kein Problem. Nur musst Du neben Ritzelpacket, Schaltwerk,
Kette und KettenblÃ¤ttern auch an den Schalthebel denken. Rechne mal aus, wieviel
jeder der drei zusÃ¤tzlichen GÃ¤nge kostet. WÃ¼rde mich wirklich interessieren.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## maddin80 (4. Oktober 2010)

@`Smubob`

Danke für deine Antwort. Habe deinen Beitrag erst gelesen, nachdem ich die MAvic EX 729 bestellt hatte. Mal gucken was die Felge kann/verträgt. Danke nochmal!

Gruß


----------



## timtim (4. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Vertriden mit 75er Vorbau?
> Wie geht denn sowas? Ist doch viel zu lang.



ah ,deswegen klappt das bei mir einfach nicht


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Oktober 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> ah ,deswegen klappt das bei mir einfach nicht



Ne das liegt am ultrasteilen Lenkwinkel  ....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Oktober 2010)

So nun ist es soweit. Mir ist bei dem letzten Ausritt 2 mal die Kette runter gesprungen. Hatte mich immer geweigert eine Führung zu Montieren.
Jetzt ist der Punkt gekommen wo ich eine bräuchte. 
Habe Probiert den Thread zu durchsuchen. Habe aber nur schwer zusammen hänge lesen können.
Kann mir einer sagen welche Kettenführung OHNE großes Basteln an das Torque '09 passt. Am besten mit für 3 fach Kettenplatt, da ich das Bike auch für Touren nutzen möchte.


----------



## PioneerPixel (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mein Tork ES 09 auch auf KeFü ( allerdings 2Fach was m.M.n. voll ausreichend ist ) umgerüstet. 

Ich habe es genauso gemacht wie hier beschrieben inkl. aller Probleme ( also gut lesen das du diesen Problemen aus dem weg gehen kannst!!! )  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422126&page=9#205


----------



## roerto (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi,fr33styler85
Hab gerade die Bilder von Deinem Canyon ES gesehen(Einbau eines DHX 5.0 Coil)

Frage-um wieviel hat sich der Federweg verändert?Wie bist Du überhaupt mit dem Es zufrieden?

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Grüße, Robert

.....p.s.: bin auch neuer Besitzer eines Es


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Oktober 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> @ smubob: Aussage Canyon zum Umbau vom Frühlings-Vertride auf 3-fach:
> "... der von Ihnen für den Umbau auf 3-fach Kurbeln benötigte E-Type Adapter E59-10 (A1016707) kostet  19,90 plus  5,90 Versandkosten. Wenn eine Lieferung per Nachnahme gewünscht wird, fallen dafür  2,00 an Gebühren an."
> 
> Und genau der ist jetzt verbaut. Habs gerade geprüft: Steht E59-10 drauf. Zudem ist der Abstand zum Bushguard viel grösser als vorher.


OK, das heisst, das ist einfach ein anderer Adapter für den Umwerfer? Sitzt der damit dann höher oder wie? Hast du zufällig ausprobiert, ob mit diesem Teil auch die Problematik mit dem ISCG-Adapter zu beheben wäre? Dass das was mit der Optik zu tun hat, kann ich mir übrigens nicht vorstellen. Das wäre, sogar nach dem ganzen Umwerfer-contra-ISCG-Adapter-Debakel, selbst für Canyon für ZU dämlich 

Nur so am Rande: Es heisst B*a*shguard!


----------



## martin82 (5. Oktober 2010)

roerto schrieb:


> Hi,fr33styler85
> Hab gerade die Bilder von Deinem Canyon ES gesehen(Einbau eines DHX 5.0 Coil)
> 
> Frage-um wieviel hat sich der Federweg verändert?Wie bist Du überhaupt mit dem Es zufrieden?
> ...



Hi, ist eigentlich immer dasselbe, du kannst ins ES einen Dämpfer mit 70mm Hub Einbauen, daraus resultieren dann ca 170mm FW am Heck, wie beim FR eben.
Neben dem DHX Coil kannst du auch einen AIR oder so wie die meisten einen Manitou Evolver einbauen.... freu dich drauf, der monarch is fürn a....


----------



## Monsterwade (5. Oktober 2010)

Mit 36er-Blatt und B*a*shguard (muss mal diese "Fehler entdecken/behalten" in die Signatur aufnehmen  sieht's jetzt so aus:





Der Adapter hat einen grösseren Abstand zur Schwinge. Dadurch ist genug Freiraum für
ein drittes Kettenblatt (siehe Alpinist). Ob der ISCG-Adaprter jetzt funzt, kann ich noch
nicht sagen. Erst wenn wieder eine ZweiG erhältlich ist. Dann probier ich´s mal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SUPERGROBI 74 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!!Suche ein Canyon Torque oder Nerve Frame ab 2007er Modell.mit oder ohne Dämpfer.möglichst in Größe l.Zahle 550-650 Euro.Bitte dringend um Angebote.MfG der Andy


----------



## klueny (5. Oktober 2010)

na dann muss der "andy" mal im bikemarkt gucken


----------



## roerto (6. Oktober 2010)

martin82 schrieb:


> Hi, ist eigentlich immer dasselbe, du kannst ins ES einen Dämpfer mit 70mm Hub Einbauen, daraus resultieren dann ca 170mm FW am Heck, wie beim FR eben.
> Neben dem DHX Coil kannst du auch einen AIR oder so wie die meisten einen Manitou Evolver einbauen.... freu dich drauf, der monarch is fürn a....



Danke für Deinen Tipp!Sag,die Einbaulänge weßt Du vielleicht auch?(bekomme erst mein Bike-so könnt ich gleich mal schauen ob ich den wo günstig bekomm)

Danke,R.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Oktober 2010)

222 mm


----------



## farmersdaughter (6. Oktober 2010)

Servus allerseits!

Ich habe mich beinahe schon fest dazu entschieden zur nächsten Saison auch zu den Torque-Fahrern dazuzustoßen. Genauer im Auge habe ich das Trailflow (Alpinist dann doch ne Ecke zu teuer). 
Das einzige, was mich an der Ausstattung stört, ist die Hammerschmidt-Kurbel.
Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon für Tipps der Art: "Fahr die doch erstmal...", "Musste erst mal Testen..." Habe mich eingehend mit der Getriebekurbel beschäftigt und bin mir einfach sicher, dass das nix für mich ist.
Meine eigentliche Frage lautet: Was benötige ich alles für den Rückbau auf 2-Fachkurbel mit Bash und Kefü? Benötige auch einen neuen Trigger? Schaltzug? Ich denke es ist Spezialwerkzeug von nöten?
Welchen Preis kann ich für eine neue Hammerschmidt OEM verlangen? Komme ich beim Umbau Preislich mit Verlust raus?

Ich danke sehr für eure Tipps!


----------



## martin! (6. Oktober 2010)

soll da eine dran nÃ¤chstes jahr?
ich wÃ¤re froh, hÃ¤tte ich eine 

mit etwas glÃ¼ck bekommst du genug geld fÃ¼r die hs um den antrieb als z.b. slx zu kaufen. ich tippe mal richtung 300â¬ fÃ¼r das hs paket kÃ¶nntest du bekommen.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Oktober 2010)

farmersdaughter schrieb:


> Servus allerseits!
> 
> Ich habe mich beinahe schon fest dazu entschieden zur nächsten Saison auch zu den Torque-Fahrern dazuzustoßen. Genauer im Auge habe ich das Trailflow (Alpinist dann doch ne Ecke zu teuer).
> Das einzige, was mich an der Ausstattung stört, ist die Hammerschmidt-Kurbel.
> ...




Du benötigst:
- 2 fach Kurbel
- Innenlager
- Kettenführung

Kurbel: Shimano Deore SLX/XT, drittes Lettenblatt kannst du ja demontieren.







oder halt: Truvativ Holzfeller, aus Gewichtsgründen würde ich aber zu SLX oder XT tendieren.

Für das Tretlager gibt es einen Tretlagerschlüssel. Drehrichtung ist mit Pfeilen makiert.

Den Neupreis wirst du für die Hammerschmidt sicherlich nicht mehr bekommen, dennoch solltest du ohne großen Verlust herauskommen. Vielleicht machst du sogar Gewinn, kenne die aktuellen Preise der Hammerschmidt derzeit nicht.


----------



## monkey10 (6. Oktober 2010)

farmersdaughter schrieb:


> Genauer im Auge habe ich das Trailflow (Alpinist dann doch ne Ecke zu teuer).
> Das einzige, was mich an der Ausstattung stört, ist die Hammerschmidt-Kurbel.



Hmm... ich hab das Alpinist im Auge, würde aber gerne mal die Hammerschmidt probieren 

Mal schauen, vielleicht können wir ja tauschen


----------



## farmersdaughter (7. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

danke Leute! XT-Kurbel wäre ja sogar vorhanden bei mir...
Jetzt muss ich aber doch noch mal genau nachfragen: brauche ich für vorne wirklich keinen neuen Schalthebel mehr?

@ Monkey10

Super Idee! Würd' ich glatt machen, ehrlich. Das Problem war letztes Jahr nur, dass das Alpinist doch reichlich spät erhältlich war...
Wollte quasi sofort am ersten Tag (am besten die erste Order überhaupt  bestellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Oktober 2010)

wer sagt denn, dass das trailflow nächstes jahr mit hammerschmidt kommt?


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe schon Infos von User Samwise, möchte aber noch mehr Informationen bezügl. Torque Alpinist und Körpergrösse einholen.
Ich bin 196cm gross und meine Schrittlänge beträgt 93cm. Ist jemand ähnlich gross und kann mir Bilder zeigen, bezügl. Sattelüberstand, Fahrbarkeit bergauf, Einstecktiefe Sattelstütze usw.
Canyon selber meinte, ich wäre zu gross für Torque und Strive.
Fahre eigentlich nur noch Enduro-, Freeridetouren und immer öfter wird das Bike nur noch bergauf getragen, aber für Touren sollte das Bike schon noch tauglich sein.


----------



## OJMad (7. Oktober 2010)

Na toll. Beide bikes - bzw. eines davon - habe ich auch im Auge. Bin 193cm bei einer Schrittlänge von 94 cm. Satz mit x ....


----------



## Samwise (7. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht einfach mal probefahren in Koblenz. Bei mir hat PPS System auch gesagt passt nicht. Aber geht ohne Probleme. Sattelstütze ist bei mir zwischen 1 und 2 von der Markierung. Bei 1,93, Schrittlänge 93


----------



## OJMad (7. Oktober 2010)

Hmm Probefahrt ist nicht so einfach. Von Nürnberg nach Koblenz isses doch ein ganzes Stück. Naja. Wenn die meinen dass es nicht passt, dann wirds mit Tourentauglichkeit vermutlich schon mal gar nichts.


----------



## Power-Valve (7. Oktober 2010)

OJMad schrieb:


> Hmm Probefahrt ist nicht so einfach. Von Nürnberg nach Koblenz isses doch ein ganzes Stück. Naja. Wenn die meinen dass es nicht passt, dann wirds mit Tourentauglichkeit vermutlich schon mal gar nichts.



Im Zweifel hast du 2 Wochen Rueckgaberecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.saint (7. Oktober 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wer sagt denn, dass das trailflow nächstes jahr mit hammerschmidt kommt?



http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2010/EuroBike2010.pdf

diese eurobike broschüre

allerdings waren die Konfigs dort wohl noch nicht ganz 100%ig


----------



## Samwise (7. Oktober 2010)

Hier im Forum gibt es auch ein Probefahrthread, vielleicht ist da jemand aus deiner Nähe.


----------



## martin! (7. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7636589"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2010/EuroBike2010.pdf
> 
> diese eurobike broschüre
> 
> allerdings waren die Konfigs dort wohl noch nicht ganz 100%ig



hat sich jemand die kettenführungen genauer angeschaut, ist jetzt was am rahmen anders oder hat sich was passendes gefunden?


----------



## rennm (7. Oktober 2010)

Samwise schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach mal probefahren in Koblenz. Bei mir hat PPS System auch gesagt passt nicht. Aber geht ohne Probleme. Sattelstütze ist bei mir zwischen 1 und 2 von der Markierung. Bei 1,93, Schrittlänge 93



soweit ich weiß zählt nicht nur die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze sondern auch die des Rahmenherstellers. Meine die grobe Regel lautet Sattelstütze sollte bis Unterkante Oberrohr versenkt sein. Bin selbst 189 SL 89 und finde sehr viel größer sollte man nicht sein.


----------



## julius09 (7. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch 193 und fahre ein trailflow von diesem jahr in L... passt gut


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Oktober 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Ob der ISCG-Adaprter jetzt funzt, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Erst wenn wieder eine ZweiG erhältlich ist. Dann probier ich´s mal aus.


Ich bin sehr gespannt! 




rennm schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß zählt nicht nur die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze sondern auch die des Rahmenherstellers. Meine die grobe Regel lautet Sattelstütze sollte bis Unterkante Oberrohr versenkt sein.


Das ist nicht nur deine grobe Regel, sondern steht auch im Canyon Handbuch so drin  habe ich auch erst kürzlich entdeckt - und festgestellt, dass ich seit einem Jahr mit 7-8cm zu kurzer Stütze rumfahre, weil ich mich nur nach der Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze gerichtet habe


----------



## InFLiCT (8. Oktober 2010)

@ farmersdaughter :
ich fahre die hammerschmidt fr jetzt seit knapp 4 monaten und will nichts anderes mehr! kein klappern, kein kette runter springen, viel mehr bodenfreiheit und auch sonst keine probleme mehr! einfach nur ne super erfindung!!!!
bis auf das ab und an nervige summen ist die hammerschmidt einfach der kracher! und jeder der die bei mir mal testen durfte will die auch haben! 

für mich war es zb ne bedingung dass das bike ne HS hat! leider gibt es da noch nicht so viele bikes! 

warum willst du die denn abbauen? ich würde es mir dreimal überlegen die ab zu bauen!


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Oktober 2010)

rennm schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß zählt nicht nur die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze sondern auch die des Rahmenherstellers. Meine die grobe Regel lautet Sattelstütze sollte bis Unterkante Oberrohr versenkt sein. Bin selbst 189 SL 89 und finde sehr viel größer sollte man nicht sein.



Na das spricht doch mal wieder für den alten Torque FR Rahmen, seit Mai 2008 fahre ich mit Stütze auf 1cm ÜBER Max, da müsste beim XL Rahmen bis Unterkante Oberrohr noch eine mindestens 10cm längere Stütze rein - aber bislang nix kaputt - ob das daran liegt dass das Bike selten mit Stütze oben bewegt wird   ...

Bei diesen ganzen Größenanfragen weils das Torque nur noch in L (bis 190cm) gibt, bedenkt bitte, es gibt Leute die wollen damit Touren fahren (Oberrohrlänge!!) und es gibt Leute die wollen in den Park (Sitzrohr- und Überstandshöhe) !! 
Anprobieren ist, wenn man nicht ganz klar bei einer Rahmengröße landet, unumgänglich -wie bei jedem Bike, Schuh, Hose usw.!


----------



## BrotherMo (8. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na das spricht doch mal wieder für den alten Torque FR Rahmen, seit Mai 2008 fahre ich mit Stütze auf 1cm ÜBER Max, da müsste beim XL Rahmen bis Unterkante Oberrohr noch eine mindestens 10cm längere Stütze rein - aber bislang nix kaputt - ob das daran liegt dass das Bike selten mit Stütze oben bewegt wird   ...
> 
> Bei diesen ganzen Größenanfragen weils das Torque nur noch in L (bis 190cm) gibt, bedenkt bitte, es gibt Leute die wollen damit Touren fahren (Oberrohrlänge!!) und es gibt Leute die wollen in den Park (Sitzrohr- und Überstandshöhe) !!
> Anprobieren ist, wenn man nicht ganz klar bei einer Rahmengröße landet, unumgänglich -wie bei jedem Bike, Schuh, Hose usw.!


 
Fahre meinen alten Torque-Rahmen (ES - März 2008) auch mit einer bis zur max. Markierung ausgezogenen Sattelstütze (bei 1,90 m). Gerne bzw. meist Touren (ist das einzige Bike im Stall). Bisher ohne jedes Problem mit dem Rahmen....


----------



## steveo282 (8. Oktober 2010)

Gabs hier mal nicht einen, der Canyon Schriftzüge angeboten hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (8. Oktober 2010)

ja aber gerade das ist ja nicht erlaubt


----------



## steveo282 (8. Oktober 2010)

fürs bike? nicht erlaubt?


----------



## ES7.0 (8. Oktober 2010)

Nicht fürs bike nicht erlaubt, aber der kommerzielle Vertrieb ist wegen dem Copyright was Canyon darauf hat nicht erlaubt.
Also entweder selbst basteln oder warten bis du welche geschenkt bekommst

Gruß Sven


----------



## Blackwater Park (9. Oktober 2010)

Der Steuersatz in meinem Torque von 2006 ist ausgenudelt, ich kenne mich aber mit (semi-)integrierten nicht aus. Kann ich da jeden beliebigen semi-integrierten 1 1/8 Steuersatz einbauen oder muss ich irgendwas beachten?

Ist der hier z.B. zu empfehlen?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1600_Zero-Logic-Pro-Press-Fit-Steuersatz.html

Ich nehme an, die drei Ausführungen beziehen sich auf die Einpresstiefe. Welche brauche ich?


----------



## Wurzelsepp (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi alle

ganz kurz und knapp.. weiss wer das exakte uebersetzungsverhaeltnis beim Torque ES und FR 2009?

nach meinen Messungen komm ich mim ISX6 nur auf einen Hub von 6,5 und einem solala gemessenen Federweg von 160mm...find ich bisl an den angegebenen werten vorbei
hat der DHX coil echte 69,xmm Hub? hat das wer schon nachgemessen?

Gruesse


----------



## Xplosion51 (10. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht hilft dir das: http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=157&page=3


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Oktober 2010)

Und nicht zu vergessen, den Evolver gabs mit 63mm und mit 70mm Hub.
70mm bringen 173mm, wurde mal in irgendeinem Test gemessen, also 2,47.


----------



## Wurzelsepp (10. Oktober 2010)

also die laenge der gleitflaeche betraegt 70mm, taucht aber maximal nur 65 ein..find ich shcon bisl komisch da Canyon das ja mit 170mm Federweg verkauft und einem angegebenen Hub von 70mm.
Ist der unterschied im ISX nur bezueglich der ausgenutzen Laeng? sprich komplett gleiche Baugroesse nur der eine Taucht mehr ein?

hab heut auch mal 2 ISX6 komplett durchgetestet.....ich empfinde bei beiden keine aenderung des Daempfeverhaltens wenn Druckstufe komplett offen und zu...150psi in beiden kammern...sehr sehr komisch...hab noch nie so viel Huddel gehabt mit Bikes wie mit meinem Torque


----------



## steveo282 (10. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist eben an meinem Playzone aufgefallen, dass an der Compression einstellung keine Kappe ist. Ist das normal? Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (10. Oktober 2010)

was meinst du mit compressionseinstellung?!


----------



## steveo282 (10. Oktober 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> was meinst du mit compressionseinstellung?!


naja, unten auf der, von fahrerseite aus gesehen, rechten seite..gegenüber der reboundeinstellung!


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Oktober 2010)

Wurzelsepp schrieb:


> also die laenge der gleitflaeche betraegt 70mm, taucht aber maximal nur 65 ein..find ich shcon bisl komisch da Canyon das ja mit 170mm Federweg verkauft und einem angegebenen Hub von 70mm.
> Ist der unterschied im ISX nur bezueglich der ausgenutzen Laeng? sprich komplett gleiche Baugroesse nur der eine Taucht mehr ein?
> 
> hab heut auch mal 2 ISX6 komplett durchgetestet.....ich empfinde bei beiden keine aenderung des Daempfeverhaltens wenn Druckstufe komplett offen und zu...150psi in beiden kammern...sehr sehr komisch...hab noch nie so viel Huddel gehabt mit Bikes wie mit meinem Torque



Na mit 150psi im Piggy wirst du ihn auch kaum komplett einfedern können ...oder springst du von Garagendächern ins Flat?

Les mal die Einstellanleitung, die ein User hier mal eingestellt hat - ist glaub sogar auf der Canyonseite verlinkt.


----------



## harke (10. Oktober 2010)

möchte jemand nen xl rahmen mit ner l tauschen?


----------



## _Sebo_ (10. Oktober 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> naja, unten auf der, von fahrerseite aus gesehen, rechten seite..gegenüber der reboundeinstellung!



ist eine 66 oder?!
keine ahnung hab ne fox gabel, da ist eine kappe drauf...
gruß


----------



## Xplosion51 (10. Oktober 2010)

An der 66 RCV ist keine Kappe an der Compressioneinstellung 

siehe:http://www.marzocchi.com/template/d...IdFolder=113&idMY=58024&uf=IU&IdOggetto=58460


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (10. Oktober 2010)

An der 66 RCV ist keine Kappe an der Compressioneinstellung 

siehe:http://www.marzocchi.com/template/d...IdFolder=113&idMY=58024&uf=IU&IdOggetto=58460


----------



## klueny (10. Oktober 2010)

also bei meiner 66 sind auf beiden seiten kappen, 
jedoch kann ich nur die kappe auf der rebound - seite abnehmen


----------



## sh0rt (10. Oktober 2010)

So eben mein Torque eingepackt, gibt ne neue Wippe da meine Züge eingeklemmt werden.

Der Bikeguard ist einfach für ein Torque in L nicht gemacht...das ist wie bei der Geburt, raus geht aber rein kriegste das Kind nie wieder


----------



## Hertha100 (10. Oktober 2010)

kann mir einer die schaftlänge der playzongabel nennen??? danke


----------



## Wurzelsepp (10. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na mit 150psi im Piggy wirst du ihn auch kaum komplett einfedern können ...oder springst du von Garagendächern ins Flat?
> 
> Les mal die Einstellanleitung, die ein User hier mal eingestellt hat - ist glaub sogar auf der Canyonseite verlinkt.




Hey,

naaa..also Hubtest hab ich natuerlich ohne Druck gemacht ;O)

ich frag mich nur wo die Druckstufe geblieben ist?!..


----------



## tiss79 (10. Oktober 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> naja, unten auf der, von fahrerseite aus gesehen, rechten seite..gegenüber der reboundeinstellung!



Die 66 RCV hat auf beiden Seiten eine Kappe für Rebound und Compression Verstellung.

Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## Tom Servo (11. Oktober 2010)

Die 2011er Torques mit Zweifach-Kurbel haben doch tatsächlich Kettenführungen... Hoffentlich sind dat so Canyon-Spezialversionen, die an den 2010er Rahmen passen ohne viel zu murksen. Und man bestellen kann...


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Oktober 2010)

Wurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> naaa..also Hubtest hab ich natuerlich ohne Druck gemacht ;O)
> 
> ich frag mich nur wo die Druckstufe geblieben ist?!..



Wenn du den Hubtest OHNE Druck im Piggy gemacht hast, darfst du den Dämpfer jetzt servicen lassen, weil der IFP verrutscht ist und die Dämpfung wohl Luft gezogen hat (gurgelt er beim Federn?).

Im übrigen wirst du das Endanschlagelastomer kaum von Hand zusammendrücken können.


----------



## Xplosion51 (11. Oktober 2010)

könntest du die Sache mit dem IFP genauer erläutern ?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Oktober 2010)

Der Dämpfer funzt wie folgt:
- Luftkammer ist die "Feder"
- der Kolben drückt Öl durch Ventile in den Piggy und zurück
- im Piggy ist Luft, gegen die das Öl drückt, getrennt durch den IFP

Also, je weniger Luftdruck im Piggy, desto weiter kann der IFP reinrutschen. Und desto weicher ist die Dämpfung und desto weniger Progression habe ich. 
Wenn der Druck in Piggy und Hauptkammer gleich ist, ists logischerweise andersrum.

Damit das ganze zusammenbaubar ist, wird der IFP auf eine bestimmte Stellung gebracht beim Zusammenbau, dabei wird das Dämpferöl entlüftet und die Menge des Öls passt genau für diese Stellung des IFP. 
Wenn aber durch zu wenig Luft im Piggy sich der IFP zu weit hineinschiebt, kann evtl. das Öl komplett im Piggy verschwinden, und insbesondere die Zugstufe (die ja in der Nadel der Hauptkammer sitzt) könnte Luft ziehen, weil sie vom Öl enleert wurde und beim Zurückdrücken des Öls Bläschen hineinkommen.

Wobei, das hab ich jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert  ...das ist rein theoretisch...das Öl wird ja auch mit der Zeit weniger und irgendwann zieht der Dämpfer dann eh Luft und man muss servicen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertha100 (11. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer funzt wie folgt:
> - Luftkammer ist die "Feder"
> - der Kolben drückt Öl durch Ventile in den Piggy und zurück
> - im Piggy ist Luft, gegen die das Öl drückt, getrennt durch den IFP
> ...




heisst das jetzt im ausgleichsbehälter muss fast genau soviel druck sein wie in der hauptkammer???


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Oktober 2010)

An euch *Playzone* Fahrer: ihr habt einen *Fox DHX*, nicht den *Manitou Evolver*, falls ihr es noch nicht gemerkt habt. Der funktioniert sicher ähnlich aber sicher auch anders.


----------



## Wurzelsepp (11. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn du den Hubtest OHNE Druck im Piggy gemacht hast, darfst du den Dämpfer jetzt servicen lassen, weil der IFP verrutscht ist und die Dämpfung wohl Luft gezogen hat (gurgelt er beim Federn?).
> 
> Im übrigen wirst du das Endanschlagelastomer kaum von Hand zusammendrücken können.



hehe...danke auch fuer den Anderen Post ist recht interessant.

also den Hubtest hab ich mit einem eh undichten ISX6 gemacht (deswegen hab ich ja 2).....

und bei beiden hab ich Druckstufe getestet mit bisl weniger Druck (100PSI) in der Hauptkammer..

schmatzen tun beide nicht und die zugstufe funzt auch tadellos 
also da steh ich immnoch wie ein ox vorm berg?..hab ich beide doch falsch behandelt?...alles was am Piggy ist funzt iwi nicht, was ja mit deienr Oelverschwindibustheorie passen koennte?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Oktober 2010)

Ach geh...mach in den Piggy 70psi, dann teste den Sag und pumpe auf 30-40% auf je nach belieben. Dran denken, 10psi mehr oder weniger sind Welten beim Evolver!!!

Mach alle Druckstufen auf. Zugstufe so wie dus brauchst.
Dann spring mal so ne kleine Kante (unter 1m) ins Flat, und wenns durchschlägt bei korrektem Sag, kannst du a) mehr Druck in den Piggy tun oder b) das schwarze Rädchen ein paar Klicks zudrehen. Ich tät erstmal das Rädchen zudrehen, und wenn das nicht reicht, wieder auf und mehr Druck in den Piggy. Immer alles schön mitschreiben wie der Formel 1 ! 

Das rote Rädchen brauchst du nur, wenns zu arg schaukelt bei Bodenwellen oder beim Bergauffahren.


----------



## Wurzelsepp (11. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ach geh...mach in den Piggy 70psi, dann teste den Sag und pumpe auf 30-40% auf je nach belieben. Dran denken, 10psi mehr oder weniger sind Welten beim Evolver!!!
> 
> Mach alle Druckstufen auf. Zugstufe so wie dus brauchst.
> Dann spring mal so ne kleine Kante (unter 1m) ins Flat, und wenns durchschlägt bei korrektem Sag, kannst du a) mehr Druck in den Piggy tun oder b) das schwarze Rädchen ein paar Klicks zudrehen. Ich tät erstmal das Rädchen zudrehen, und wenn das nicht reicht, wieder auf und mehr Druck in den Piggy. Immer alles schön mitschreiben wie der Formel 1 !
> ...




na, werd ich morgen mal testen...

granate, Low und Highspeed druckstufe sind mir schon gelaeufig


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Oktober 2010)

Wer noch einen Steuersatz sucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=313870


----------



## Flitschbirne (13. Oktober 2010)

Die neuen Bikes sind übrigens online...


----------



## wildchild (13. Oktober 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Die neuen Bikes sind übrigens online...


Das neue Rockzone hat für die Ausstattung schon nen unschlagbaren Preis 
Will auch ne 180er Gabel...


----------



## the.saint (13. Oktober 2010)

Das Rockzone und FRX 9.0 sind wohl die direkte Antwort auf die Bikes von YoungTalent.

Irgendwie vermisse ich in der Produktbeschreibung der Torques, die Erwähnung dass dort jetzt auch die neuen Nadellager zum Einsatz kommen. Das hatte Lutz ja eigentlich so angekündigt, dass die vom Strive übernommen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (13. Oktober 2010)

interessant das der Rahmen schwerer geworden sein soll.

3.100 gr vs 3258 gr


----------



## timtrail (13. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, sind beim Playzone die reifen vertauscht? ;-)
edit: scheinbar nicht nur da!


----------



## SimplonStomp (13. Oktober 2010)

Sry ich hab vllt ne ganz blöde Frage bitte aber trotzdem ne Antwort zu bekommen. 

Das vertride ist es eher ein enduro oder eher ein freerider?

Ist ja eigtl egal interessieren würde es mich trotzdem. 


Danke danke


----------



## wildchild (13. Oktober 2010)

SimplonStomp schrieb:


> Sry ich hab vllt ne ganz blöde Frage bitte aber trotzdem ne Antwort zu bekommen.
> 
> Das vertride ist es eher ein enduro oder eher ein freerider?
> 
> ...


 
Wie mans halt nimmt; es ist eine Art Hybrit: Vertride Bikes sind bei viel Federweg sehr leicht, wodurch man extrem verblocktes Terrain befahren kann und es gleichzeitig einen Berg rauftragen kann. Bei der Einordnung wird da jeder eine eigene Meinung haben; ich würde es eher den long-travel Enduros zuordnen.
mfg


----------



## SimplonStomp (13. Oktober 2010)

Ok ich verstehe. Ich versuche es mall anders. Würdet ihr mitt dem vertride eine downhill strecke zb in winterberg runterfahren (mittleres tempo) natürlich ohne alles zu umfahren. 

Ich bin noch recht neu dabei und weiß nicht was das ding alles mitmacht bzw wie ich ads rausfinde ohne es zu beschädigen. 

Danke


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt zieh die Hose doch nicht mit der Kneifzange an.

Vertride ist nicht anders als zB ein Dropzone, es hat halt keine Hammerschmitt sondern XTR und keine KeFü und schwache Reifen und zu teuere Laufräder (zum Schredden im Bikepark). 

Es ist überteuert, auch im Outlet, insbesondere im Vergleich zum 2011er Modell.

Torque und Totem, ob Air oder Coil, ist eine gute Kombination.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (13. Oktober 2010)

hatte das 2010 modell nicht einen carbonlenker montiert?!
damit würde ich keinen meter fahren!!!


----------



## Hertha100 (13. Oktober 2010)

hole dir lieber das dropzone oder playzone...die 3 kg unterschied machst du mit deinen beinmuskeln weg...


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Oktober 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> damit würde ich keinen meter fahren!!!


Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen. 

@SimplonStomp: günstiger, zweiter, _robuster_ Laufradsatz rein u. du kannst auch mit einem Vertride im Bikepark volles Karacho fahren...
Der Rahmen ist bei allen Modellen der gleiche.


----------



## _Sebo_ (13. Oktober 2010)

du würdest winterberg mit einem carbonlenker brettern?!
MUTIG!!!


----------



## SimplonStomp (13. Oktober 2010)

Den Lenker habe ich schon getauscht! Also keine bedenken? Ich bin mit dem Rad eigtl voll und ganz zufrieden auch wenn ich die Dämpfer Einstellung noch nicht ganz gecheckt hab. Aber das ist schon wieder ein anderes Thema. Hatte erst an ein richtiges DH gedacht, Trek Session 88, aber wollte auch mal ne Tour oder uphill fahren, da der Park eher ein Vergnügen ist was ich nur 1 mal im Monat nutzen kann (Entfernung). 

Für jede weitere Einschätzung oder Tipps bin ich dankbar. Wie gesagt bin noch Neuling im Bereich mtb.


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Oktober 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> du würdest winterberg mit einem carbonlenker brettern?!


Ja.


----------



## SLXDriver (13. Oktober 2010)

Oh nein, mir kamen fast die tränen als ich das torque vertride 11 gesehen habe, zu dem preis die ausstattung, ich fühl mich fast verarscht, da waren die 3200 für das 10er modell trotzdem viel zu viel >.<


----------



## r0ckZ (14. Oktober 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> du würdest winterberg mit einem carbonlenker brettern?!
> MUTIG!!!



als wäre der so krass ...
bin auch immer skeptisch gegenüber carbon, aber da würd ich mir keine gedanken machen.
entscheidend sind eher die stürze und ob man lust hat, ihn danach sicherheitshalber zu tauschen


----------



## _Sebo_ (14. Oktober 2010)

egal welcher drop oder welches steinfeld im weg ist, ich vertrau dem carbon kram nicht so... ist ja geschmackssache...
kann schon sein, dass die lenker das mitmachen, aber nicht mit mir


----------



## Rines (14. Oktober 2010)

Kommt drauf an^^ auf nem AM vertrau ich Carbon am Freerider net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplonStomp (14. Oktober 2010)

Wie kommt ihr auf carbon? Der alte war aus Alu oder nich


----------



## _Sebo_ (14. Oktober 2010)

@ simplon...
dachte du fährst das vertride!?

ist ja auch egal- ich würde am lenker als letztes am gewicht sparen... 

hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit der reverb sattelstütze gemacht?!
ist doch schon erhältich oder^^


----------



## SimplonStomp (15. Oktober 2010)

Ja hab ich und entweder bin ich total bescheuert aber es sieht aus wie Alu es fühlt sich an wie Alu und es schmeckt wie Alu


----------



## Sonnesteiber (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich hsb ein knarzen im tretlagerbereich,könnte das an zu wenig fett liegen?andere Ideen hab ich nicht


----------



## monkey10 (15. Oktober 2010)

So, ich klinke mich hier mal ein. Bin sehr stark interessiert an einem der neuen Torques, schwanke aber zwischen:

*Vertride - Alpinist - Trailflow*

Mein Profil: 100.000hm/Jahr (davon 75% alpin), Touren haben 800-2000hm, Bikepark (bisher eher selten, soll aber nächstes Jahr mit dem richtigen Bike häufiger werden), Urlaube in Saalbach/Gardasee/Bozen 

Ich bin heuer das *Torque Vertride* mit Totem in den Alpen testgefahren und habe erstaunt feststellen müssen, dass dieses aufgrund der Geo besser bergauf geht als mein als Enduro vergewaltigter 130/140mm-Tourer von Cube (das aufgrund des Einsatzgebietes mittlererweile auch schon um die 15kg wiegt).

Habe geahnt, dass 2011 eine Talas 180 verbaut wird, sonst hätte ich mir´s vielleicht schon während der Sparbuchaktion gekauft.

Meine Fragen zum Vertride betreffen v.a. den Antrieb/Verschleiß:
- Kann man die XTR-Kurbel auch mit 22/36 od. 20(Mountain Goat - mit den üblichen Anpassungs-Schleifereien) bestücken?
- Findet man einen passenden Bash für das 36er-KB (da Canyon extra erwähnt, dass sie einen Spezial-Bash für XTR anbieten)?
- Braucht man für XTR spezifische Verschleißteile (Kette, Kassette, KB, Innenlager), sodass die laufenden Kosten vielfach höher sind als mit XT/SLX?

Auch wenn das Vertride (zu) teuer ist, überlege ich mir dieses, da es wahrscheinlich trotzdem billiger ist, als im Nachhinein das Bike mit Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze/XTR leichter machen zu wollen...
*
Vergleich zum Alpinist:*
- Bremse* Elixir CR im Vergleich zur The One*? Kennt jemand diese beiden im direkten Vergleich?
- Was gegen das Alpinist spricht, ist das die *Talas auf 170/130* runtergetravelt ist. Mein Testbike mit Totem ging schon recht gut bergauf, also reicht eine Absenkung auf 140 allemal. Und das Torque mit Totem war mir auch bei engen verwinkelten Passagen, sowie flachen flowigen Trails eigentlich nicht zu flach (das 901 war da viel flacher und träger). Die Einbauhöhe der 180er Fox ist auch gleich wie die Totem, soweit ich weiß..

Also warum zwanghaft die Talas auf 170mm reduzieren, da könnte man ja gleich eine leichtere 160er Gabel einbauen (oder die leichtere 170 Lyrik). Selbst rumbasteln bei einer teuren Fox möcht ich nicht, habe mir gerade eine Revelation gekauft und war froh, dass ich sie nicht aufgemacht habe, da sie nach 2,5 Tagen eingegangen ist. Dadurch keine Diskussion mit Garantie...

Im übrigen hab ich mir auch die Geo des Torques mit 180/140 durchgerechnet und finde es auch ganz passabel mit 140mm (siehe Bild).







Was jetzt bei mir gegen das Alpinist/Vertride sprechen könnte ist, das ich bereits einen sehr leichten/stabilen LRS haben (1650g mit Flow) und ich gerne mal eine Hammerschmidt probieren würde.

Jetzt hab ich mal das Alpinist mit dem *Trailflow* verglichen:

Das höhere Gewicht des Trailflow entsteht v.a. durch den stabilen (und 2530g schweren Drift2.1  LRS). Der ist wahrscheinlich für den Bikepark & Gondeltouren aufgrund der größeren Maulbreite besser geeignet. Dann hat das Trailflow auch noch die Maxxis Ardent (815g/Reifen) - das Alpinist die leichteren Fat Albert (755g).

Somit hat das Trailflow mit einem leichteren LRS und mit Tourenreifen (FA) fast das Gewicht des Torque Alpinist!

*Torque Trailflow: 15,50kg*

- minus Gewichtsersparnis durch leichten LRS (1650g): -880g
- minus Gewichtsersparnis durch leichtere Reifen (FA): -120g

ergiebt ein *Touren-Trailflow: 14,50kg* (das Alpinist ist mit 14,40kg angegeben!)

*Kann das wirklich sein, dass der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Alpinist und Trailflow (ohne LRS/Reifen) so gering ist?* Immerhin hat das Trailflow:

- Hammerschmidt
- schwere Deore Kassette (nochmals +80g)
- stabileres Cockpit (wird wohl auch etwas schwerer sein?)
- schwerer Sattel (Shiver wiegt ca. +125g mehr als der Carbonio)

Also würde man theoretisch sogar auf ein Gewicht von 14,30g kommen. 

Den entsprechenden LRS habe ich ja. Natürlich würde mir ehrlichgesagt für meine Touren auch MM/BB - und Pedale montieren. Aber trotzdem würde das Trailflow nicht wirklich schwerer werden als mein (noch nicht mit dem leichten LRS versehenes) 130/140mm Tourenbike. Und mit diesem machen auch 2000hm Touren mit/ohne lange Tragepassagen bergauf noch Spass.

Aber wenn man das Torque für anspruchsvolle Touren, Bikepark und Gondel-Touren verwendet wären zwei LRS sowieso kein Fehler.

Einziger "Nachteil" des Trailflow bei Touren wäre also die nicht-absenkbare Gabel (Float). Bei alpinen langen Touren fahren ein paar meiner Kollegen auch mit 180mm - und spannen diese bergauf einfach mit einem Spanngurt runter.

Ach ja.. und, dass das Kettenblatt in der *Hammerschmidt AM ein 24er* ist. Die Hammerschmidt kann man doch auch mit einem 22er fahren, oder? Ist dieses beim Torque bereits dabei, kann/muss man sich das nachkaufen od. ist dies bei er HS 2011 nicht mehr möglich?

Hmmm 

Also die Entscheidungsfindung ist schwer. Viel zuviel Text in meinem Beitrag. Ich hoffe, dass sich trotzdem ein paar durchkämpfen und würde mich über einen konstruktiven Meinungsaustausch freuen 

LG


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke dass du zwischen 170er und 180 einen Unterschied nur - wie von Canyon ja beschrieben - auf schnellen Trails merkst, wo man Druck auf dem Vorderrad braucht. 

Talas zu Float ist eine Frage, ob man viel in welligem Gelände fährt. Sonst geht ein Gurt, und die Float ist ggfs. leichter abzustimmen.

Hammerschmidt ist VIEL schwerer als eine normale Shimano-Kombi. Für die XTR Kurbel gibts ein Bild hier im Fred von Monsterwade wo er ein 36erKB mit RaceFace Bash hat. XTR hat spezielle KBs und Innenlager, Kette/Ritzel egal. Wobei ich wegen Bodenfreiheit das 32er besser finde.

Kannst ja auch das Rockzone nehmen, 180er Van - lecker! Da musst du halt ggfs. noch einen Luftdämpfer besorgen und die Hussefelt Kurbel (sackschwer) rauswerfen. Könnte sich trotzdem rechnen...  Wie gut dass ich mir keins mehr kaufen kann...ich tät nach der Farbe entscheiden!

PS: theOne: ich bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden, und die neue 2010er theOne fand ich auch sehr angenehm - wenn man allerdings dieses "digitale" Bremsgefühl nicht mag, ist aber die Avid ggfs. angenehmer. Montagsmodelle gibts bei beiden reichlich.


----------



## the.saint (15. Oktober 2010)

Talas wiegt auch noch ein paar Gramm mehr als Float. 80g-100g oder so.


----------



## monkey10 (15. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7659432"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Talas wiegt auch noch ein paar Gramm mehr als Float. 80g-100g oder so.



Schon klar. Aber ich dachte der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen XT-Kurbel/Bash/Kefü gegenüber einer Hammschmidt sei eklatant hoch (mind. 500-700g).


----------



## the.saint (15. Oktober 2010)

ist ja auch ne race face atlas am, die ca. 100g schwerer als eine xt ist(samt innenlager),  aber der Unterschied gegenüber HS sind immernoch 600-700gr, da hast du schon recht.
die paar gr vom umwerfer darf man aber auch nicht vergessen!

vielleicht stimmen die gewichtsangaben auch einfach nicht...

Ahh, ich seh grad, dass das Rockzone ja gar keine VAN RC2 ist, sondern "nur" die R, naja wäre auch zu schön gewesen bei dem Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (15. Oktober 2010)

> - Bremse* Elixir CR im Vergleich zur The One*? Kennt jemand diese  beiden im direkten Vergleich?



Jop
Also Unterschied: 
meine Elixir vom Vertride 10 drück ich ca 2-3 cm rein, is zum radstillstand, bei der The One von 10 wars so, dass ein 1 cm gereicht hat, sonst eigentlich kein großer Unterschied

gruß


----------



## r0ckZ (16. Oktober 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ...


mit welchem tool / welcher seite hast du die grafik bzw infos generiert?


----------



## cliomare (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

1. kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch die TretlagerhÃ¶he vom neuen Torque Dropzone ist?

2. Ich suche eine ErgÃ¤nzung zu meinem DH Bike fÃ¼r Freeridetouren in den Alpen mit Schwerpunkt auf hÃ¤ufig sehr technische, triallastige Abfahrten.
Sprich das Bike soll sich gut bergauf Kurbeln lassen (Kondition ist vorhanden, bis max 1200-1500 hm am StÃ¼ck) und anschlieÃend Ã¼ber sehr steile, verblockte Wege (S3-S5) wieder runterbewegt werden. NatÃ¼rlich sind auch immer wieder mal Touren mit schnelleren, einfacheren Trails dabei und auch der ein oder andere Bikeparkbesuch (wobei ich dafÃ¼r eher den DHer nehme).

An sich habe ich bis jetzt eher zu einem 160er Bike tendiert, am liebsten mit noch flacherem Lenkwinkel und eher tieferem Tretlager (Favourit bisher eher das Last Herb, Mondraker Zenith oder das neue Nicolai Helius AM; die wÃ¼rden mich aber sicher so 500-1000â¬ mehr kosten bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung).
Mein DH Bike hat 353 mm TretlagerhÃ¶he und 64Â° Lenkwinkel, das find ich gerade auch in SteilstÃ¼cken ideal.

Allerdings habe ich mir jetzt mal das Dropzone angeschaut und da ist der Preis unschlagbar und die Ausstattung ist fast so, wie ich sie bei einem Wunschbike nehmen wÃ¼rde.

Deshalb meine Frage: Wie macht sich das Dropzone als uphilltaugliches Trailbike, funktioniert es sowohl auf schnelleren Spasstrails wie auch auf sehr steilen, sehr schwierigen und verblockten Alpentrails?
Oder doch lieber was leichteres mit etwas weniger Federweg (und evtl. tieferem Tretlager und flacherem Lenkwinkel, wobei das auf triallastigen Wegen eh nicht mehr so ideal ist)?

3. LÃ¤sst sich das 24er KB der HS auch problemlos das 22er KB umbauen oder wird das mit der Kettenstrebe zu eng?

GrÃ¼Ãe!


----------



## kNiRpS (16. Oktober 2010)

würde sich den für deine anforderungen nicht eher das strive 9.0 anbieten?


----------



## the.saint (16. Oktober 2010)

Naja eher das Trailflow würde ich sagen. Oder wenn du den dhx air nich magst wegen park usw., dann das rockzone und das gesparte geld in einen leichteren laufradsatz, leichtere kurbel investieren
ztr flow mit acros oder hope ist da ja auf alle fälle drin. damit gehts auch wieder vom gewicht her

ok beim dropzone kann man den lrs auch austauschen, aber das wird dann natürlich noch teurer, aber einer für park und einer für tour macht schon sinn


----------



## sh0rt (16. Oktober 2010)

Mein Torque ist bei Canyon, gibt eine neue Wippe damit Platz für Schaltzug und Bremsleitung ist. Ich bin mal gespannt! Ich gehe mal von 2 Wochen aus oder dauert das länger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Oktober 2010)

moment, ich schau mal in mein orakel... ja, dauert länger...


----------



## cliomare (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

zum Strive: da gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt dieses 270° System optisch überhaupt nicht.
Dazu kommt dann noch, daß ich keinen Lenkwinkel über 66° haben mag und daß ich etwas skeptisch bin, was die Potenz vom Hinterbau mit Fox Float Dämpfer anbelangt. Das Bike soll halt auch bei schneller Gangart in härterem gelände noch Spaß machen und auch einen gelegentlichen Parkbesuch überstehen.


Ansonsten zum Torque:
Hab mir auch schon überlegt, ein anderes Modell zu nehmen und halt Komponenten zu tauschen. Wobei so viel Unterschied ist eh nicht:
Das Dropzone hat halt unnötige 170gr mehr durch die FR variante der HS und die Totem hat halt 600gr Mehrgewicht, dafür aber auch einstellbare LS+HS Compression, was mir sehr wichtig wäre. Dann kommen noch ein paar Gramm mehr für die Code, was ich auch in Kauf nehmen würde und das wars dann auch schon. Dafür ist der LRS etwas leichter und es hat schon richtige DH Reifen, während beim Trailflow bei den Reifen "geschummelt" wurde. 

Primär würde es mich aber interessieren, wie sich das Torque (egal welche Variante es dann wird) generell fährt: in "Vertride"-Gelände und auf schnelleren Trails? Und wie gut ist's Uphill? 

Grüße


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Oktober 2010)

Da du ja schon einen Downhiller hast wirst du mit dem Zweitbike ja nicht auch Parkfahren gehen? 

Von daher würde auch ich zu einem der leichteren Torques oder noch besser einem Strive raten. Die 17kg des Dropzone sind schon viel. Vor allem, wenn du auch mal tragen wollen solltest... 

Im steilen verblockten taugt mir mein Torque sehr -- der flache Lenkwinkel u. die in alle Richtungen sehr steife Totem sind da sehr angenehm. Beim schnellen Fahren ebenso, wenngleich da mit einem DHler natürlich immer noch mehr geht. 
Bergauf: geht für einen Freerider recht gut. Klar, dass ein leichteres, vortriebsorientiertes Bike dennoch deutlich besser geht.


----------



## cliomare (16. Oktober 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Da du ja schon einen Downhiller hast wirst du mit dem Zweitbike ja nicht auch Parkfahren gehen?
> 
> Von daher würde auch ich zu einem der leichteren Torques oder noch besser einem Strive raten. Die 17kg des Dropzone sind schon viel. Vor allem, wenn du auch mal tragen wollen solltest...




Na ja die 17 Kg würden mich nicht stören, wenn Übersetzung und Geometrie für lange und steile Uphills passen. Meine bisherigen Bikes waren schwerer und mit denen hab ich dennoch lange Touren (auch mit ein paar hundert Höhenmetern tragen) gemacht.

Prinzipiell hätt ich schon lieber was mit 160-170mm, LW 65-66°, nicht zu hohes Tretlager, Stahlfederung und ~16Kg. Aber so ein "Mini-FR" Bike gibts zumindest von Canyon nicht. 
Ich muss halt überlegen ob ich mir das Canyon zulege, das zwar etwas oversized ist und mir dafür 1000 spare im Vergleich zu einem Bike, das meinen Wünschen eine Spur besser entspricht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Oktober 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hätt ich schon lieber was mit 160-170mm, LW 65-66°, nicht zu hohes Tretlager, Stahlfederung und ~16Kg.


Das klingt nach der Stahlfederversion des Trek Scratch. Ein Spezl fährt seit heuer die Luftvariante -- sehr lässiges, spielerisches Bike. Das Oberrohr ist allerdings außergewöhnlich kurz, L ist so kurz wie bei anderen Herstellern/Bikes ein S...
--> muss man ausprobieren, ob einem das gefällt.

Mir persönlich wär's mit Stahlfeder aber zu schwer zum Tragen.


----------



## harke (16. Oktober 2010)

welche pedale fahrt ihr so am torque?
überleg zwischen dsudpin 2 und die crankbrothers 50/50
jemand nen tipp?


----------



## cliomare (16. Oktober 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das klingt nach der Stahlfederversion des Trek Scratch. Ein Spezl fährt seit heuer die Luftvariante -- sehr lässiges, spielerisches Bike. Das Oberrohr ist allerdings außergewöhnlich kurz, L ist so kurz wie bei anderen Herstellern/Bikes ein S...
> --> muss man ausprobieren, ob einem das gefällt.
> 
> Mir persönlich wär's mit Stahlfeder aber zu schwer zum Tragen.




Würd mir das Trek sofort kaufen, wenns einen vernünftigen preis hätt. Aber 2000 nur dafür zu zahlen, daß Trek drauft steht ist mir dann doch zu viel. 3500 wären ja noch gerade angemessen, aber über 5500 und dann noch Billigparts verbauen


----------



## sh0rt (16. Oktober 2010)

harke schrieb:


> welche pedale fahrt ihr so am torque?
> überleg zwischen dsudpin 2 und die crankbrothers 50/50
> jemand nen tipp?



Sixpack Icon habe ich am Torque, finde ich gut.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (16. Oktober 2010)

die neuen acros


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Oktober 2010)

InFLiCT schrieb:


> ich fahre die hammerschmidt fr jetzt seit knapp 4 monaten und will nichts anderes mehr!
> [...]
> warum willst du die denn abbauen? ich würde es mir dreimal überlegen die ab zu bauen!


Zu schwer, zu teuer, zu laut = zu hoher mechanischer Widerstand im Overdrive, ranziges Lager - dem gegenüber stehen für mich keine in der Praxis nutzbaren Vorteile. Ich habe meine Hammershit (original am 2009er FR 9.0) sofort abgebaut und bin froh, sie nicht behalten zu haben. Meine jetztige Kombi (SLX-Umwerfer, Hone-Kurbel mit 2 KB, Stinger ISCG, Race Face Bash) ist komplett etwa ein halbes Kg leichter, hat neu zusammen ca. ein Fünftel (!!) des Verkaufspreises der HS gekostet, funktioniert bestens - ohne großartiges Geklapper oder Abspringen der Kette - und ich bin mit einem 36er KB noch NIE ernsthaft beim Fahren aufgesetzt. Das ist eh ein totales Pseudo-Argument. Würde das Sinn machen wären DH Bikes mit 20-25cm Federweg am Heck, softem Fahrwerk und Kettenblattgrößen im Bereich 38-40 Zähne ja völlig unfahrbar  Der einzige wirkliche Vorteil (das schnelle Schalten unabhängig vom Lastzustand) ist am Torque für mich eh nicht nutzbar, da das nur bei schnellen Wechseln der Steigung von flach/bergab zu bergauf etwas bringt. Soetwas habe ich nur bei Touren wo ich das Torque eh nicht benutze, weil es oversized ist - und da fahre ich ein leichteres Bike, wo ich den HS-Klumpen erstrecht nie im Leben dranhängen würde...
Wie man sieht - das ist alles eine Frage des Blickwinkels 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn du den Hubtest OHNE Druck im Piggy gemacht hast, darfst du den Dämpfer jetzt servicen lassen, weil der IFP verrutscht ist und die Dämpfung wohl Luft gezogen hat (gurgelt er beim Federn?).
> 
> Im übrigen wirst du das Endanschlagelastomer kaum von Hand zusammendrücken können.


Naja, man kanns auch übertreiben!  Ich habe bei den Tests, ob mein bearbeiteter Umwerferadapter passt, auch den Dämpfer im luftleeren Zustand komplett komprimiert und er funktioniert immernoch bestens. Die einzigen Geräusche, die er (schon immer) macht, ist das Schmatzen der Zugstufe. Alle Verstellungen funktionieren einwandfrei.
Und ich konnte ihn auch (im eingebauten Zustand) relativ leicht bis Maximum komprimieren. Den Endanschlag hat man zwar gespürt, war aber recht leicht zu überwinden.




_Sebo_ schrieb:


> du würdest winterberg mit einem carbonlenker brettern?!
> MUTIG!!!


 Ich würde sagen, die Carbonteile der meisten Race-Feilen sind auf einer ernstzunehmenden CC-Rennstrecke stärkeren Belastungen ausgesetzt...!  Winterberg ist eine totale Autobahn, bei der man wohl kaum von übermäßiger Belastung sprechen kann. WENN ich eine DH-Strecke mit Carbonteilen fahren würde, dann als allererstes Winterberg 
Um wieder etwas sachlicher zu werden: ich würde an einem Enduro mit uneingeschränkter Park-Tauglichkeit oder einem Light-FR Bike selbst auch keinen Carbonlenker fahren, das liegt aber mehr daran, dass die Auswahl bei Lenkern um die 76cm Breite in diesem Material extrem begrenzt und das Preisniveau sehr hoch ist. Außerdem will ich einfach im Falle eines Sturzes nicht anschließend mit Bauchschmerzen fahren oder einen schweineteuren Lenker austauschen müssen.




harke schrieb:


> welche pedale fahrt ihr so am torque?
> überleg zwischen dsudpin 2 und die crankbrothers 50/50
> jemand nen tipp?


Bei den Sudpin würde ich lieber die 3er nehmen, die sind bei fast gleicher Fläche und selber Anzahl Pins deutlich flacher, leichter und haben bessere Lager. Habe die seit ca. 1 Jahr dran und bin sehr zufrieden. Die 50/50 sind Shit³... extrem ranzige Lager, schlechte Pins und ich persönlich finde sie auch noch recht hässlich. Ich kann dir auch noch die NS Bikes Aerial Pro empfehlen, die fahre ich seit Kurzem am Hardtail und finde sie auch sehr gut, eher sogar einen Tick besser als die Sudpin. Gibts bei CRC etwas billiger als hierzulande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (16. Oktober 2010)

ich hab seit 2 wochen die UMF Freeride Pro am Torque und bin mit denen bisher auch sehr zufrieden. sind den sudpin III sehr ähnlich, waren aber 25euro billiger 
50/50 hat n kumpel dran, der is auch sehr zufrieden damit, aber wie smubob schon sagt, die optik is gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Oktober 2010)

Ach geh, die 5050xx sind wirklich ultrastabil, haben eine gute große Aufstandsfläche für große Füsse und wenn man sie nach jeder Regenfahrt neu abschmiert und alle Schrauben in Loctite gebadet hat, sind sie ganz prima  ...sind halt sackschwer.

Das mit dem Dämpfer komprimieren bezog sich auf "kein Druck im Piggy". 

Hammerschmidt: 
fahr ich zwar nicht, aber so wie mein Bashguard aussieht, setze ich mit Normalkurbel schon recht häufig und mit Schmackes auf. Es gibt schon Steilstufen, wo es wirklich Sinn macht. Das hat mit DH nix zu tun.


----------



## martin! (16. Oktober 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Mein Torque ist bei Canyon, gibt eine neue Wippe damit Platz für Schaltzug und Bremsleitung ist. Ich bin mal gespannt! Ich gehe mal von 2 Wochen aus oder dauert das länger?



mir wurde gesagt 3 wochen 
gebraucht haben sie dann 7 oder 8


----------



## Napoli94 (17. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab 4 wochen gewartet meine Schwinge wurde auch getauscht


----------



## skatmann (17. Oktober 2010)

Hei
Ich wollte mir das FRX zulegen. Was ich aber gerne ändern würde wär:
2 fach Kurbel mit Umwerfer
Kettenführung dazu.
Muss auch mal an den Spott treten können.
Geht ja bei dem alten FRx ja mit etwas Bastelei. Weis einer schon wie das bei dem neuen ist. Ist das noch der gleich Rahmen wie 2009 ?
MfG Stefan


----------



## Deleted 125853 (17. Oktober 2010)

Servus Stefan,

sollte der gleiche Rahmen sein, wie 09/ 10. Ich habe mein FRX auch auf 2fach umgerüstet. War eigentlich kein Problem. Das Einzige, womit ich noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden bin ist die Kettenführung. Eine ISCG- Kettenführung habe ich nicht montieren können. Beim Einsatz einer Hussefelt 2fach Kurbel ist zwischen dem kleinen Kettenblatt und der ISCG- Führung (zumindest nach meiner Erkenntnis) zu wenig Platz.
In meinem Album kannst Du Bilder sehen, wie ich das mit einer "Eigenbau" Kettenführung gelöst habe. Der Prototyp funktioniert ganz gut. In dem thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485366 bin ich auf der Suche nach FRX'ern, die eine professionelle Lösung wollen. Für eine einzelne gefräste Führung machen die Programmier- und Einrichtungskosten für die Fertigung das Projekt uninteressant.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## skatmann (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo volleybecker

Sieht super aus. Wird noch bis Ende des Monats dauern, wenns ichs dann bestelle können wir auch über die Kefü reden. Was für einen Umwerfer/ Schalthebel hast du verbaut?
MfG Stefan


----------



## DailyRaider (17. Oktober 2010)

An die Torquefahrer jenseits der 1,90m wie ist es so? Wie kommt ihr mit der Grösse des Rahmens klar?


----------



## harke (17. Oktober 2010)

naja find das xl fr9 zu groß aufm trail.zu hohes sitzrohr..
wolle rahmen kaufe??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2010)

harke schrieb:


> naja find das xl fr9 zu groß aufm trail.zu hohes sitzrohr..
> wolle rahmen kaufe??



Ich dachte du wärst größer als 1,90 m   ? Hast du so kurze Beine?
Den Sattel versenke ich zB eh nie ganz, da bleiben selbst für Bikepark immer noch 3-4cm der Stütze sichtbar, und auf Trails meist so 10cm. Schrittlänge hab ich 100cm.

Du kannst das Sitzrohr übrigens 1-2cm kürzen (vorher innen/aussen ausmessen!), hat einer mit seinem L gemacht. 

@Dailyraider: es gibt da einen Fred zum *NEUEN Torque* bei 1.94m. Die Grenze der Fahrbarkeit des neuen Torque in L dürfte da irgendwo sein, sonst kommt man zusehr nach hinten und stößt mit den Knien an den Lenker.


----------



## harke (17. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wärst größer als 1,90 m   ? Hast du so kurze Beine?



1.98 und 97cm schrittlänge glaub ich


----------



## DailyRaider (17. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @Dailyraider: es gibt da einen Fred zum *NEUEN Torque* bei 1.94m. Die Grenze der Fahrbarkeit des neuen Torque in L dürfte da irgendwo sein, sonst kommt man zusehr nach hinten und stößt mit den Knien an den Lenker.



Danke für den Hinweis Hab zwar schon ne Menge gelesen aber den habe ich irgendwie übersehen. 

Die Meinungen gehen da ziemlich auseinander, die einen sagen geht gut, die anderen geht gar nicht. Wenn man die Geodaten von Strive und Torque in L vergleicht sind die gar nicht so weit auseinander. 

Ich werde das Trailflow morgen mal in L bestellen und melde mich dann sobald ich es getestet habe.


----------



## SimplonStomp (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich hau noch mal eine Anfängerfrage raus. Ich möchte auf dem vertride noch etwas aufrichter sitzen. An welcher Stellschraube kann ich drehen? Oder ist es überhaupt sinnvoll? Ich find das sehr angenehm. Also den Vorbau ändern oder am rise des Lenkers? 

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## martin! (17. Oktober 2010)

ja genau, du kannst einen kürzeren und/oder steileren vorbau verwenden oder einen lenker mit mehr rise.
evtl. hilft es dir den sattel etwas nach vorn zu schieben. da kommt es auf die vorlieben an.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Oktober 2010)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> An die Torquefahrer jenseits der 1,90m wie ist es so? Wie kommt ihr mit der Grösse des Rahmens klar?


Ich bin 191cm groß bei 91cm Schrittlänge. Large passt mir gut, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab.



SimplonStomp schrieb:


> Ich möchte auf dem vertride noch etwas aufrichter sitzen. An welcher Stellschraube kann ich drehen? Oder ist es überhaupt sinnvoll? Ich find das sehr angenehm. Also den Vorbau ändern oder am rise des Lenkers?


Höher würde ich den Lenker auf keinen Fall machen, dann fehlt Druck am Vorderrad beim schnellen Fahren, bergauf ist's auch negativ. 
Wenn, dann einfach mal einen kurzen Vorbau probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Oktober 2010)

dito


----------



## cliomare (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte bitte möglichst noch heute folgende Infos zum 2011er Torque:

1. Einbaulänge des Dämpfers beim Torque: 222 mm?
2. Welches Tune vom Vivid passt zum Torque?
3. Passt auch ein 22er KB (Hammerschmidt) an den Rahmen oder kollidiert das dann mit der Kettenstrebe?
4. Wird bei Canyon das zweite KB der Hammerschmidt mitgeliefert?

Wär super wenn jemand die Antwort weiß, mein gestriges Mail hat mir Canyon noch nicht beantwortet und ich würde gerne noch heute Abend bestellen.


----------



## Evil_Knievel (18. Oktober 2010)

Da wohl noch niemand ein 2011er Modell hat, kann ich nur vom 2010er ausgehen - der Rahmen hat sich ja nicht geändert.

1. 240 mm!
2. keine Ahnung
3. Hammerschmidt passt weil wird ja auch so ausgeliefert, und ein 22er KB an ner 2fach Kurbel sollte auch kein Problem sein! 
4. keine Ahnung, aber wohl eher nicht...


----------



## cliomare (18. Oktober 2010)

Evil_Knievel schrieb:


> Da wohl noch niemand ein 2011er Modell hat, kann ich nur vom 2010er ausgehen - der Rahmen hat sich ja nicht geändert.
> 
> 1. 240 mm!
> 2. keine Ahnung
> ...



Danke!

Dass der Rahmen mit einer HS funzt, hab ich eh gewußt. Nur zB bei meinem DH Rahmen geht nur das 24er Kettenblatt der Hammerschmidt, da sonst die Kette auf der Strebe aufliegt.

Vl. weiß ja noch jemand was zum TUNE?


----------



## JaniK (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

I know it is not right topic, neither is etical, but has anyone this in mail format? Freeride magazine is no longer available in my banana country, and I am the guy who lives without the credit card.

http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo/freeride_artikel/show.php3?id=1380&nodeid=15&subnav=15

Thanks!!!!



And yes I love my torque


----------



## cliomare (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ist der Hinterbau vom Torque progressiv? Oder degressiv bzw. linear?
Versuche gerade herauszufinden, welches Tune ich für den Vivid Air benötige. 
Leverage Ratio ist 2.37, wenn ich die Grafik von SRAM richtig interpretiere müsste dann Tune B passen?

Canyon wird diese Info leider erst im Laufe der nächsten zeit online stellen, wie mir heute auf nachfrage mitgeteilt wurde.


Grüße!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ach geh, die 5050xx sind wirklich ultrastabil, haben eine gute große Aufstandsfläche für große Füsse *und wenn man sie nach jeder Regenfahrt neu abschmiert und alle Schrauben in Loctite gebadet hat, sind sie ganz prima  ...sind halt sackschwer.*


 Eben genau das disqualifiziert die Teile meiner Meinung nach völliog. Sowas würde ich nicht mehr als "gutes Pedal" bezeichnen, weil sie in Sachen Preis/Leistung einfach gegen zahllose andere Pedele abstinken.




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Dämpfer komprimieren bezog sich auf "kein Druck im Piggy".


dito! 




cliomare schrieb:


> ist der Hinterbau vom Torque progressiv? Oder degressiv bzw. linear?
> Versuche gerade herauszufinden, welches Tune ich für den Vivid Air benötige.
> Leverage Ratio ist 2.37, wenn ich die Grafik von SRAM richtig interpretiere müsste dann Tune B passen?


Also der Hinterbau des alten Torque bis 2009 war am Anfang leicht degressiv und wurde dann gaaaanz leicht progressiv, fast linear. Inwiefern sich das beim neuen geändert hat - keine Ahnung!  Ich würde (weder ) fürs alte jedenfalls auch Tune B nehmen. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis war da übrigens mit 2,47 fast gleich.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (19. Oktober 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> ist der Hinterbau vom Torque progressiv? Oder degressiv bzw. linear?
> Versuche gerade herauszufinden, welches Tune ich für den Vivid Air benötige.
> Leverage Ratio ist 2.37, wenn ich die Grafik von SRAM richtig interpretiere müsste dann Tune B passen?
> 
> Canyon wird diese Info leider erst im Laufe der nächsten zeit online stellen, wie mir heute auf nachfrage mitgeteilt wurde.



Vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite etwas weiter:

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2009/09/canyon-torque-2010.html

Wobei ich nicht weiß woher er die Daten für die Kennlinien hat. Ob dazu schon die Geometrie-Daten von der Webseite ausreichen?


----------



## cliomare (19. Oktober 2010)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite etwas weiter:
> 
> http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2009/09/canyon-torque-2010.html
> 
> Wobei ich nicht weiß woher er die Daten für die Kennlinien hat. Ob dazu schon die Geometrie-Daten von der Webseite ausreichen?




Wenn du mir jetzt diese schönen Diagramme noch interpretieren würdest dann könnt ich mehr damit anfangen


----------



## Thomas_v2 (19. Oktober 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt diese schönen Diagramme noch interprezieren würdest dann könnt ich mehr damit anfangen



Du fragtest doch nach dem Leverage Ratio. In dem einen Diagramm auf der Seite ist dazu ein Diagramm mit dem Titel "Leverage Ratio".

Ich versuchs mal zu erklären:
Auf der X-Achse ist die Auslenkung des Hinterrads aufgetragen, auf der Y-Achse das Verhältnis von Auslenkung des Hinterrads zum Einfedern des Dämpfers (a).

Beispiel:
Bei einem Leverage Ratio von 2 hieße das bei einem Wheel travel von 100mm dass der Dämpfer um 50 mm komprimiert würde.
Beim Torque 2010 (blaue Linie) kann man im Diagramm bei 180 mm Wheel travel grob a = 2,3 ablesen, d.h. der Dämpfer wird voll eingefedert um ca. 78 mm komprimiert.

Wie man dort sieht ist beim 2010er Torque das Verhältnis annähernd linear über den ganzen Federweg.

Beim 2009er Torque ES sinkt das Verhältnis von 2,6 auf 2,3 (also progressiv)
Anfang:
Auslenkung Rad um 5mm -> Dämpfer 5/2,6 = 1,9 mm
Ende:
Auslenkung Rad um 5mm -> Dämpfer 5/2,3 = 2,1 mm

Bei 2006er Torque ist das genau andersrum, d.h. der Dämpfer wird mit steigendem Einfedern immer weniger ausgelenkt.
Ich kenne das 2006er Modell nicht, würde aber vermuten, dass wenn der eingebaute Dämpfer das Verhältnis nicht kompensiert, der Hinterbau bei weitem Einfedern schnell durchsackt (nennt man dann im Bezug auf die Geometrie einen degressiven Hinterbau).

Man möge mich korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Oktober 2010)

hätte es genauso erklärt, denke das passt so.


----------



## PioneerPixel (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi habe leider ein Problem mit dem Freilauf an den Deemax. Dieser geht recht schwer gängig. Der Widerstand ist gleichmäßig und es kommt auch nicht zum blockieren.

Nach dem ich die Kasette entfernt habe, konnte ich den Freilaufkörper problemlos abziehen. Dabei sieht alles normal aus. Es deutet nichts auf eine Beschädigung hin. Auch gehen sämtliche Lager wenn man diese von Hand bewegt relativ leicht. 
Auch gründliches reinigen und neu Fetten hat nichts gebracht. Lediglich der Freilauf ging nun etwas leiser.

Wenn ich den Freilauf auf die Achse schiebe dreht er sich noch ganz leicht. Auch wenn die Sperrklinken gerade so schon greifen geht noch alles leicht. Sobald der Freilauf dann näher drauf bzw. richtig sitzt wirds schwer gängig.

Hat schonmal jemand solche Erfahrungen mit den Deemax gemacht und weiß Rat ?


----------



## cliomare (19. Oktober 2010)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Du fragtest doch nach dem Leverage Ratio. In dem einen Diagramm auf der Seite ist dazu ein Diagramm mit dem Titel "Leverage Ratio".
> 
> Ich versuchs mal zu erklären:
> ................
> ...





Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung!
Ich glaub so langsam habe ich das dann auch kapiert.

Vorrausgesetzt daß das Leverage Ratio Diagramm fürs 2010 Torque auf der einen Seite richtig ist, heißt das der Hinterbau ist weitgehend linear bis minimal progressiv.

Wenn ich mir jezt die Grafik von Rock Shox anschaue (http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/7/9/7/_/large/19143_1.jpg), dann bräuchte ich bei der Ration vom Torque und einem linearem Hinterbau am ehesten Tune B, wobei man bei der Lverage Ration von 2.4 eigentlich egal bei was für einem Hinterbau mit Tune B nie falsch liegt?

Grüße!


----------



## Thomas_v2 (19. Oktober 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir jezt die Grafik von Rock Shox anschaue (http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/7/9/7/_/large/19143_1.jpg), dann bräuchte ich bei der Ration vom Torque und einem linearem Hinterbau am ehesten Tune B, wobei man bei der Lverage Ration von 2.4 eigentlich egal bei was für einem Hinterbau mit Tune B nie falsch liegt?


Hast du denn ein aktuelles Torque im Einsatz?
Also für meinen Geschmack könnte der Dämpfer anfangs etwas feiner ansprechen. Wenn ich dazu aber den Druck in der Hauptkammer verringere, rauscht er mir im mittleren Bereich jedoch gut durch den Federweg.

In den 2011er Modellen (z.B. Dropzone) ist ja teilweise auch wieder ein Rock Shox Vivid Air Dämpfer verbaut. Weiß jemand inwiefern sich dieser bezüglich Ansprechverhalten/Kennlinie von DHX Air unterscheidet?
Irgendeinen Grund muss es bei Canyon ja geben, wenn ein anderer Dämpfer eingebaut wird.


----------



## cliomare (19. Oktober 2010)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> Hast du denn ein aktuelles Torque im Einsatz?




Hallo,

habs noch nicht, hab mir das 2011er Trailflow bestellt. Weil ich eben nicht so viel gutes Ã¼ber den DHX Air gelesen habe, hab ich mich entschieden den Vivid Air nachzurÃ¼sten.

Alternativ hÃ¤tt ich mir einen Dueler mit Titanfeder geholt. Will jetzt aber mal ein reines Luftfahrwerk ausprobieren und damit das gewicht optimieren.
Sollte mir das nicht zusagen, kann ich immer noch den Dueler nachrÃ¼sten, mit knapp 300â¬ ist der ja nicht so teuer.


ZUR GRÃSSENWAHL TORQUE:
Hab mir jetzt bei 184 cm M bestellt. Mags kompakt und wendig, muss natÃ¼rlich auch noch Uphill gehen. Empfehlung von Canyon wÃ¤re L gewesen. Wie fallen die Canyon GrÃ¶Ãen aus?


GrÃ¼Ãe!


----------



## wildchild (20. Oktober 2010)

Thomas_v2 schrieb:


> In den 2011er Modellen (z.B. Dropzone) ist ja teilweise auch wieder ein Rock Shox Vivid Air Dämpfer verbaut. Weiß jemand inwiefern sich dieser bezüglich Ansprechverhalten/Kennlinie von DHX Air unterscheidet?
> Irgendeinen Grund muss es bei Canyon ja geben, wenn ein anderer Dämpfer eingebaut wird.


Ganz einfach: Der Vivid Air wurde speziell für Downhill und Freeride entwickelt wohingegen der DHX Air ein breiteres Einsatzspektrum abdecken soll (Enduro, ev. All Mountain, Freeride). d.H er unterscheidet sich dadurch wohl auch in der Dämpfungsperformance (vergl. Kleinigkeiten wie dieser "variablen" Zugstufe... )
Der wird sich wohl etwa auf dem Niveau (bzw. einen Tick besser) wie der Manitou Evolver befinden. Ich fahre diesen jetzt seit knapp ner Woche in nem Downhiller und kann nach anfänglichen Einstellungsschwierigkeiten keine Probleme oder Nachteile gegenüber dem Coil feststellen.
mfg


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ZUR GRÖSSENWAHL TORQUE:
> Hab mir jetzt bei 184 cm M bestellt. *Mags kompakt und wendig*, muss natürlich auch noch Uphill gehen. Empfehlung von Canyon wäre L gewesen. Wie fallen die Canyon Größen aus?
> ...



Die Größen fallen* sehr kompakt und wendig* aus  ...


----------



## Monsterwade (20. Oktober 2010)

Für Touren wäre mir (auch 184) Grösse M zu kompakt, vor allem, wenn man den Vorbau
noch kürzt. Für den Bikepark ist L eigentlich zu gross/nicht wendig genug. Fahre L und
muss wohl meine Kurventechnik verbessern


----------



## Deleted 189892 (20. Oktober 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Für Touren wäre mir (auch 184) Grösse M zu kompakt, vor allem, wenn man den Vorbau
> noch kürzt. Für den Bikepark ist L eigentlich zu gross/nicht wendig genug. Fahre L und
> muss wohl meine Kurventechnik verbessern





cliomare schrieb:


> ZUR GRÖSSENWAHL TORQUE:
> Hab mir jetzt bei 184 cm M bestellt. Mags kompakt und wendig, muss natürlich auch noch Uphill gehen. Empfehlung von Canyon wäre L gewesen. Wie fallen die Canyon Größen aus?
> Grüße!



Hi,

wie groß ist denn eure Schrittlänge? Ich befinde mich in ähnlicher Größe und schwanke auch, wobei mir bei M die Sattelstütze wahrscheinlich zu lang ist.
Meine SL 89 bei 181cm Körpergröße. Ja ich weiß mein Oberkörper ist zu kurz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrnooB (20. Oktober 2010)

ich bin 183 cm lang und meine sl ist auch 89 cm. ich hab mir das playzone im M bestellt, bin damit besser zurecht gekommen. wars vorher auch probefahren und en kumpel hat das alpinist in L, was ich auch schon gefahren bin.
ist denke ich geschmackssache...


----------



## Deleted 189892 (20. Oktober 2010)

UrnooB schrieb:


> ich bin 183 cm lang und meine sl ist auch 89 cm. ich hab mir das playzone im M bestellt, bin damit besser zurecht gekommen. wars vorher auch probefahren und en kumpel hat das alpinist in L, was ich auch schon gefahren bin.
> ist denke ich geschmackssache...



ah, danke. Steht deine Sattelstütze sehr weit raus? Ich will halt auch auf Touren gut voran kommen und dann da nicht so hoch oben hocken.


----------



## Xplosion51 (20. Oktober 2010)

genau. Bei solchen MTBs gilt: (ich erlaube mir Tibor zu zitieren)  "Deine Fahrtechnik bzw. Vorlieben sind meiner Meinung nach Wichtiger als eine größenabhängige Rahmenhöhe."


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Oktober 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> ZUR GRÖSSENWAHL TORQUE:
> Hab mir jetzt bei 184 cm M bestellt. Mags kompakt und wendig, muss natürlich auch noch Uphill gehen. Empfehlung von Canyon wäre L gewesen.


Bei der Größe würde ich auch unbedingt M wählen. Ich fahre bei 191cm/91cm ein L.



cliomare schrieb:


> Wie fallen die Canyon Größen aus?


Siehe Geometrietabelle...


----------



## cliomare (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten, denke jetzt auch dass M passt. Ist nur einen cm kürzer als mein altes Bike, dafür ist der Vorbau wieder länger.


----------



## eikee (20. Oktober 2010)

nabend.

kann mir jemand sagen, warum diese pedale so günstig sind? http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...ge=8;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=1

ich hatte immer in erinnerung, dass nc-17 pedale 60-80euro kosten. die hier wiegen auch nicht so viel, sind aus alu, die pins können gewechselt werden. kenne mich nicht so aus mit Pedalen aber der Preis kam mir komisch günstig vor. vielleicht kann mich ja jemand aufklären und mich aus meiner unwissenheit befreien =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplonStomp (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich heut im Shop und mir wurde gesagt ich soll lieber mehr Rise nehmen um aufrichter zu sitzen. Von Nachteilen her meinte er nichts von weniger Druck. Mh weiß jetzt nich was ich machen soll. 

2. Frage hat die rs totem solo Air ein mindestdruck? Ich wiege so 64 kg und auch wenn ich nur 35 psi reinpumpe hab ich maximal 20% SAG. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?

Vielen dank soweit

P.s. Wenn jemand noch ne schöne Tuning oder Optik Idee für das vertride hat immer raus damit


----------



## Blackwater Park (20. Oktober 2010)

eikee schrieb:


> nabend.
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, warum diese pedale so günstig sind? http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...ge=8;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=1
> 
> ich hatte immer in erinnerung, dass nc-17 pedale 60-80euro kosten. die hier wiegen auch nicht so viel, sind aus alu, die pins können gewechselt werden. kenne mich nicht so aus mit Pedalen aber der Preis kam mir komisch günstig vor. vielleicht kann mich ja jemand aufklären und mich aus meiner unwissenheit befreien =)



es gibt verschiedene pedale von NC-17, z.b. auch sowas:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...=1;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=293;pgc=0;orderby=2


----------



## eikee (20. Oktober 2010)

jupps, dass es verscheidene gibt, ist mir nicht entgangen. aber wo liegt da jetzt der so große Unterschied, der die Preisdifferenz rechtfertigt? Liegt es meistens nur am ersparten gewicht wie zb durch diese titanachse bei den Pedalen, die du gepostest hast?


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Oktober 2010)

eikee schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, warum diese pedale so günstig sind? http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...ge=8;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=1
> 
> ich hatte immer in erinnerung, dass nc-17 pedale 60-80euro kosten. die hier wiegen auch nicht so viel, sind aus alu, die pins können gewechselt werden. kenne mich nicht so aus mit Pedalen aber der Preis kam mir komisch günstig vor. vielleicht kann mich ja jemand aufklären und mich aus meiner unwissenheit befreien =)


Das sind halt die einfachen mit den billigeren Lagern. Die halten nicht so lange und laufen auch nicht so leicht. Die Pedalkörper sind dicker und schwerer als bei den besseren, teureren wie z. B. den Sudpin und haben auch nicht so viel Grip. Die STD gibts glaube ich auch mit den besseren Lagern für ein paar s mehr.


----------



## eikee (20. Oktober 2010)

danke! ich werde noch ein bisschen vergleichen. Mein Kumpel findet die Shimano DX nicht schlecht und ansonsten wurden auch die  DMR V8 empfohlen. es gibt einfach zu viele


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja, eine breite Auswahl machts meistens nicht leichter  In so Momenten muss ich immer mal wieder an die DDR denken - da war das sicher angenehmer 

Blödes Gelaber beiseite... die V8 würde ich vom Grip her etwa mit den NC-17 STD gleich stellen. Die DX sind in der Tat sehr gut, durch die dünneren Pins beissen die sich etwas aggressiver in die Schuhsohlen und die leicht konkave Form des Pedalkörpers ist auch angenehm bzw. gut für den Grip - wobei viele andere Pedale mit exzellentem Grip auch "nur" flach sind. Die DX sind halt auch recht schwer, dafür sind sie für die Ewigkeit gemacht. Ein Bekannter hat welche, die er seit einigen Jahren von Rad zu Rad mitnimmt - die haben schon bösartigste Misshandlungen im Street- und DH-Einsatz erlebt und sehen noch relativ gut aus, die Lager laufen auch noch fast wie neu. In der Hinsicht gibts glaube ich wenig/kaum vergleichbares. Der Rest ist Geschmacksache...


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2010)

Also da kann man nur immer wieder sagen, Pedale sind Geschmackssache - die DX sind für manchen unfahrbar wegen dem Konkaven, mal abgesehen davon, dass die Pins nicht mehr raus gehn, wenn sie verschrabbelt sind. Das gleiche bei den teuren Sudpin III, hat einer gleich am ersten Stein zerstört. Abblätternde Pulverbeschichtungen, klappernde Gleitlager - die Liste ist lang. Daher gibts auch immer wieder neue Empfehlungen...

@simplonstomp: eine Totem Air braucht sicher ne Weile, bis sie echt eingefahren ist. Erst dann kann man den Sag vernünftig messen. Wenn du eh so wenig wiegst, musstdu sie wohl erstmal über brutale Trails und Drops prügeln. Lenker - und Vorbau Maße sind immer sehr individuell. Grundsätzlich ist aber ein breiter Lenker mit einem kurzen Vorbau richtiger oder umgekehrt (schmal-lang). Wenn du mehr Rise willst, warum nicht Spacer? Und warum überhaupt den Lenker höher, wenn du eher klein bist, ist der doch eh recht weit oben für dich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon, dass die Pins nicht mehr raus gehn, wenn sie verschrabbelt sind


Gewinde der Pins einfetten hilft 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das gleiche bei den teuren Sudpin III, hat einer gleich am ersten Stein zerstört. Abblätternde Pulverbeschichtungen, klappernde Gleitlager - die Liste ist lang.


Wer sich als Materialkiller so leichte Pedale kauft ist selbst schuld  Und, ohne mich wiederholen zu wollen, wer lackierte/gepulverte Pedale kauft, ist auch selbst schuld 

Ich geb dir aber generell natürlich recht - alles Geschmacksache. Daher habe ich versucht, halbwegs objektive Fakten zu nennen


----------



## 4Stroke (21. Oktober 2010)

> Zitat von cxfahrer
> Das gleiche bei den teuren Sudpin III, hat einer gleich am ersten Stein zerstört. Abblätternde Pulverbeschichtungen, klappernde Gleitlager - die Liste ist lang



Ich fahre die NC-17 Sudpin III schon lange im Downhill, bis heute kann ich keine deiner geschilderten Probleme bestätigen.



> Wer sich als Materialkiller so leichte Pedale kauft ist selbst schuld



Schwer hält nicht unbedingt besser.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich fahre die NC-17 Sudpin III schon lange im Downhill, bis heute kann ich keine deiner geschilderten Probleme bestätigen.
> Schwer hält nicht unbedingt besser.



Bist halt ein Styler  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Schwer hält nicht unbedingt besser.


Klar, aber wenn man ein DX und ein Sudpin III mit der gleichen Kraft gegen einen Stein rammelt, dürfte der Effekt doch recht unterschiedlich sein 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bist halt ein Styler  ...


Ich hab die Sudpin III ja jetzt auch schon knapp 1 Jahr am Torque und dank des recht tiefen Tretlagers haben die auch schon das eine oder andere Mal gut einstecken müssen. Trotzdem sehen sie noch nicht mitgenommen aus und die Lager laufen astrein. Muss also nicht zwingend am styligen Fahren liegen


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2010)

Jaja ist ja gut ich werf gleich mit meinen alten Specialized Bighit Flatpedalen nach dir.


----------



## sh0rt (21. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Jaja ist ja gut ich werf gleich mit meinen alten Specialized Bighit Flatpedalen nach dir.



Für die Klumpen brauchste nen Waffenschein


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hole schonmal Opas Stahlhelm...


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (21. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute 

hab zwei Fragen 
wenn ich bei meinem Tork 7.0 mit Kefü rückwärtstrete, dann verhackt sich die Kette bei dem Kefüröllchen am Rand des Röllchen und verhindert weitereszurückdrehen weil sich die Kette dann an der Kante von dem kleinen Rad verhackt woran liegt das? an einem schiefen Schaltwerk? 
noch ein größeres Problem,^^ bei größerem Kraftaufwand knackt es, das Geräusch kommt aus der Richtung des Innenlagers, kann das sein das es daran liegt bzw. hat das einer schonmal bei seinem Canyon gehabt?

mfg Rob


----------



## BobTheBuilder (21. Oktober 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> ... bei größerem Kraftaufwand knackt es, das Geräusch kommt aus der Richtung des Innenlagers, kann das sein das es daran liegt bzw. hat das einer schonmal bei seinem Canyon gehabt?
> 
> mfg Rob



Bevor du dein Innenlager zerlegst, fette mal die Pedalgewinde ordentlich nach! Das könnte ggf. dein Knacken beheben.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (21. Oktober 2010)

BobTheBuilder schrieb:


> Bevor du dein Innenlager zerlegst, fette mal die Pedalgewinde ordentlich nach! Das könnte ggf. dein Knacken beheben.


ja die sind schon probehalber ausgetauscht worden... und durch druck auf die Pedale kam kein Knakcen zum Vorschein sondern nur, wenn ich in die Pedale trete und mein Bike Widerstand hat...


----------



## kNiRpS (21. Oktober 2010)

dann würd ich die kurbelschrauben kontrollieren (haben sich bei meiner truvatuv auch schon 2mal gelockert) und als letztes die Innenlager neu fetten inkl gewinde.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (21. Oktober 2010)

die Kurbelschrauben sind sogar so fest das ich wahrscheinlich gar nciht mehr ans Innenlager komme :-D aber danke jungs also ich bin mir fast sicher das es an dem Innenlager liegt
aber das mit der Kettenführung, hbat ihr da ne Ahnunge wieso sich sozusagen die Kettenlinie, beim Rückwährtstreten/drehen der Kurbel, sich ändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Oktober 2010)

Hauptlager am Frame


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (24. Oktober 2010)

Danke, aber kannst du mal bitte einen ganzen Satz schreiben? Meinst du das das knacken daher kommt? das Lager oder das das Hauptlager nciht fest ist? oder was meinst du genau??


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2010)

Nimm doch einfach mal den Dämpfer raus, am besten auch das Hinterrad, und schau ob beim Bewegen des Hinterbaus Geräusche/leichter Widerstand/ Spiel zu bemerken ist. 
Das Knacken kann sonstwo herkommen, und das Tretlager ist immer verdächtig. Dann muss es raus.
Was das mit dem Rückwärtstreten/verhakeln anbelangt, da denke ich, dass du das am besten an einem Montageständer erkennst. Am Schaltwerk liegts eher nicht.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir war mal der Bolzen vom Hauptlager locker. Es können aber auch die Lager ausgeschlagen sein.
Wegen der Kette schau mal ob sich alle Glieder frei bewegen lassen und keins fest ist.
Einfach mal alles checken oba noch fest ist.
Besser?


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (26. Oktober 2010)

Okay danke erstmal
ja das Hauptlager ist fest.
aber die Frage ist halt, das es nur knackt wenn ich stark in die Pedale reintrete, also unter Last, nur dann! Wenn ich den Sattel runterdrücke um ihm stehenden Moment das Fahrrad einfedern zu lassen knackt gar nix... das kann doch dann nicht an den Lagern liegen oder?? 
Dass mit den Gliedern werd ich mal checken danke 

mfg Rob


----------



## kNiRpS (26. Oktober 2010)

wenn du mavic-laufräder hast, dann kontrollier auch mal die hinterradnabe, vielleicht hat die spiel (war bei mir vorhin mal wieder so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rennm (26. Oktober 2010)

bei mir war es mal genauso als die x12 nicht fest genug angezogen war


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Oktober 2010)

könnte auch die Sattelstüze sein


----------



## piotty (28. Oktober 2010)

hallo leute.
ich werd mal was schreibeb, was ich selbst nicht verstehe. ich habe öfter im ibc gelesen, dass leute probleme mit der totem solo air haben. sie sei am anfang sehr hart, wenn man sie eine nacht stehen läßt, dann reibt sie die ersten male u.s.w. bei mir war es auch so. ich hatte keine lust eine neue totem auseinander zu schrauben. ich habe also luft abgelassen und durch das ventil ca. 2-5ml motoröl 20W-40 mit luft hineingepumpt (50psi bei 90kg körpergewicht). unten in den tauchrohren habe ich auch ca.5ml öl reingemacht (durch die zwei kleinen schräubchenlöcher). jetzt läuft die gabel absolut sahnig (wie immer) aber nach dem stand, beim ersten einfedern ist sie auch sehr sahnig. kein reiben mehr, nichts ist fest. warum? der hammer! ist absolut leichtgängig! hab ich einen neuen weg beschritten? kann doch nicht war sein, dass das jetzt die lösung der probleme ist, oder? hattet ihr vielleicht auch so was mal gemacht? ich jedenfalls bin begeistert. was sagt ihr?


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (28. Oktober 2010)

mhm okay danke ja es ist wirklich komisch... ne Mavic Laufräder hab ich nicht nur ne Felge aber Sun Ringle Naben... und die sind wirklich fest
ja aber es knackt ja nicht wenn ich mich aufm Sattel setze sondern wenn ich im stehen in die Pedal unter Krafaufwand reintrete dann kann es ja die Sattelstütze gar nicht sien...

mfg Rob


----------



## -Steppenwolf (28. Oktober 2010)

piotty schrieb:


> hallo leute.
> ich werd mal was schreibeb, was ich selbst nicht verstehe. ich habe öfter im ibc gelesen, dass leute probleme mit der totem solo air haben. sie sei am anfang sehr hart, wenn man sie eine nacht stehen läßt, dann reibt sie die ersten male u.s.w. bei mir war es auch so. ich hatte keine lust eine neue totem auseinander zu schrauben. ich habe also luft abgelassen und durch das ventil ca. 2-5ml motoröl 20W-40 mit luft hineingepumpt (50psi bei 90kg körpergewicht). unten in den tauchrohren habe ich auch ca.5ml öl reingemacht (durch die zwei kleinen schräubchenlöcher). jetzt läuft die gabel absolut sahnig (wie immer) aber nach dem stand, beim ersten einfedern ist sie auch sehr sahnig. kein reiben mehr, nichts ist fest. warum? der hammer! ist absolut leichtgängig! hab ich einen neuen weg beschritten? kann doch nicht war sein, dass das jetzt die lösung der probleme ist, oder? hattet ihr vielleicht auch so was mal gemacht? ich jedenfalls bin begeistert. was sagt ihr?



Hört sich echt interessant an! Ich hab bei meiner Totem Coil dasselbe Problem...
Hab gehört das es aber schon reicht wenn man das billige und meist zu knapp befüllte Öl durch Motorenöl ersetzt?
Hab mich aber noch nich rangetraut weil ich davon absolut keinen Plan hab und nich die Garantie verlieren will! 
btw....verliert man dadurch überhaupt die Garantie?


----------



## homerkills (28. Oktober 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> mhm okay danke ja es ist wirklich komisch... ne Mavic Laufräder hab ich nicht nur ne Felge aber Sun Ringle Naben... und die sind wirklich fest
> ja aber es knackt ja nicht wenn ich mich aufm Sattel setze sondern wenn ich im stehen in die Pedal unter Krafaufwand reintrete dann kann es ja die Sattelstütze gar nicht sien...
> 
> mfg Rob



mit steckachse??evtl maxle?
hatte ich gestern an meinem noch neuen torque frx.
fieses knartzen und knacken bei belastung.

einfach mal rausnehmen und sauber machen.der spannhebel ist ja einstellbar..eine bis zwei umdrehungen der inbusschraube mehr und hebel umlegen.

versuch macht kluch


----------



## PioneerPixel (29. Oktober 2010)

Genau das selbe Problem hatte ich auch - einfach die Auflagepunkte am Laufrad etwas fetten dann ist ruhe. 
Aber nicht den Auflagepunkt der Steckachse wo der Hebel ist fetten, sonst löst diese sich evtl. beim Fahren.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (29. Oktober 2010)

Danke Jungs,

ich hab jezt die Steckachsel gründlich gesäuber und anschließend an der Stelle wo die Steckachse in die Nabe geschoben wird gefettet, leider ohne Erfolg.
Könnte das Knacken evlt. auch von der Kette verursacht werden? 

mfg Rob


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Oktober 2010)

Hast du denn jetzt mal endlich das Tretlager ausgebaut und gecheckt? 

Wenn du noch den ollen Truvativ KLump hast, schmeiss den doch mal weg und kauf idr was Ordentliches (Deore, SLX, XT, Saint usw.).


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Oktober 2010)

Saint! Hält nach meiner Erfahrung deutlich mehr aus als XT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (29. Oktober 2010)

Ne, aber das werde ich wirklich als nächstes tun, also meint ihr das es daran liegen könnte?

welches Tretlager ist qualitativ besser als das alte Howitzer aber passt dennoch für meine Kurbeln? weil ich grad nciht das übrige Kleingeld habe mir noch neue Kurbelgarnitur zu hohlen, weil das Saint Innenlager zum Beispiel ist ja nur für Saint Kurbeln geeignet.

mfg rob


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Oktober 2010)

Nein, die ganze Kombi ist Mist. Selbst die Deore reicht auch für Grobmotoriker - wenn du dein Bike aus 5m Höhe auf die Kurbel wirfst,ist auch eine Saint verbogen.

Die Lager von Deore bis Saint sind kompatibel, kannst dir also auch erstmal für 40 ne Deore (in schwarz auch als 170er) holen. Bashguard und 36er Blatt kannst du ja umbauen. Und dann schaust in der Bucht ob mal ne Saint günstig zu haben ist.

PS oder halt komplett ne SLX, ist IMHO immer noch die beste Wahl.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (29. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar danke dir erstmal ich werd mir das nochmal alles durchn Kopf gehen lassen. Rein aus Interesse würde mcih mal interessieren was im schliemsten Fall passieren könnte wenn ich jetzt weiter mit dem vermeindlich kaputten Innenlager fahren würde??

mfg


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Oktober 2010)

Es wird lauter knarzen.


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (29. Oktober 2010)

:-D okay danke


----------



## Scili (29. Oktober 2010)

Da nicht alle von Euch Alpinist fahren, es aber meiner Meinung nach auch andere Modelle unserer Marke was angehen könnte, poste ich das hier nochmals:
#####################################################
Ich hab da ganz was vergessen:

N Anekdötchen von meinem Besuch bei nem qualifizierten Zweiradfachhändler und Shop meines Vertrauens im Nahbereich.
Als ich mit meinem Bike letzten Sa zum Laden gefahren bin und meine KeFü  hab montieren lassen, musste ja meine Kurbel demontiert werden.
Und siehe da: Bei mir wurde am Fett auf der Kurbel im Innern gespart!
War pupstrocken. "Da is Knacken vorprogrammiert" meinte der liebe Herr Mechaniker und pinselte da was drauf.
Wer das Werkzeug dafür hat, es sich auch zutraut sollte da mal einen Blick drauf werfen.
Entweder das hat das Knacken beseitigt, oder der Aus- und Einbau der  hinteren Achse, die ich danach etwas schwächer angezogen habe.
Trotzdem finde ich es schade, dass an offensichtlich unoffensichtlichen  Stellen von Komplettangeboten immer wieder versucht wird, Centbeträge  einzusparen, die das Vertrauen in eine etablierte Marke nachhaltig  beeinflussen.
Und das war n Spec...ized Händler und Anhänger, bei dem ich fast für 600  Ocken mehr n Enduro gekauft hätte. Wie peinlich das war.
Nur mal so fyi

Edit: Ausserdem war die Kurbel gefährlich schwach befestigt & hätte sich leicht lösen können.
Sorry- ich weiss nicht genau, WAS da nicht wirklich angezogen war. Bin nicht so sehr vom Fach was Kurbeln angeht.
Der Zwilling von Edith: Ich habe nie einen Dampfstrahler oder n Hochdruckreiniger an mein Bike gelassen! Nur n sanfter Strahl, der deutlich unter dem Druck einer Wasserleitung der Stadt liegt.
Haben nen Brunnen, und die Pumpe erzeugt deutlich weniger Druck als herkömmliche Wasserleitungen.


----------



## monkey10 (29. Oktober 2010)

Scili schrieb:


> ...Als ich mit meinem Bike letzten Sa zum Laden gefahren bin und meine KeFü  hab montieren lassen, musste ja meine Kurbel demontiert werden.......war die Kurbel gefährlich schwach befestigt & hätte sich leicht lösen können...weiss nicht genau, WAS da nicht wirklich angezogen war. Bin nicht so sehr vom Fach was Kurbeln angeht



tja, kleines Schrauber-Know-How und das Wechseln von Verschleißteilen ist sicherlich nicht von Nachteil, wenn man vom Versender kauft 

also ganz ehrlich. Mit solche Kleinigkeiten hab ich sogar gerechnet, wenn ich bei Canyon kaufe 

Keine Frage, für jemanden, der das Werkzeug od. notwendige Schrauber-Basiswissen nicht besitzt, kann das schon lästig werden. Darum gibts ja auch (günstige) Bikes beim Händler


----------



## Deleted 125853 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann das mit dem fehlenden Fett nicht betätigen. Bei mir war alles gut gefettet und mit passenden Drehmomenten angezogen. Eventuell hast du nen Monteur erwischt der das einfach verpeilt hat ;-).
Ist zwar nicht schön, passiert aber immer mal. Das mit dem Verschrauben der XT- Kurbel ist so ne Sache. Aufgrund der Verzahnung auf der Achse ohne Konus ist das benötigte Anzugsmoment sehr überschaubar. Die meisten kaputten XT- Kurbeln entstehen durch zu fest angezogene Achsklemmung, da die Stahlschraube in dem relativ weichen Aluminium sitzt.
Bei solchen Verschraubungen lieber mal den Drehmomentschlüssel benutzen!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Oktober 2010)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Ich kann das mit dem fehlenden Fett nicht betätigen. Bei mir war alles gut gefettet und mit passenden Drehmomenten angezogen.


Bei mir ebenso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (30. Oktober 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Bei mir ebenso.



Bei mir auch.

Für ein Torque Trailflow 2010, kaum gefahren, frisch von der Inspektion zurück. Was mag sowas noch Wert sein/was bekommt man noch dafür? Ich komm einfach nicht dazu es zu nutzen...


----------



## Scili (30. Oktober 2010)

Da kann ich Dir nur die gleiche Antwort geben, wie mir gegeben wurde:
Setz es rein und lass Dir Angebote machen ^^

Aber Du bist seit 2007 hier ange,eldet und offensichtlich interessiert am MTB fahren.
Ich kann Dir nur raten, es Dir nochmlas zu überlegen.
Wo ein Wille ist ist auch....

Du würdest es eh nach n paar Monaten/Jahren bereuen.
Meine pers. Erfahrung.
Fit musste Dich halten, und das nimmt nunmal Zeit in Anspuch. Nimm Dir die Zeit!


----------



## sh0rt (30. Oktober 2010)

Scili schrieb:


> Fit musste Dich halten, und das nimmt nunmal Zeit in Anspuch. Nimm Dir die Zeit!



Keine Angst ich fahre schon genug  Die Idee mein Pitch mit dem auch tourentauglichen Torque zu ersetzen ist für mich "gescheitert". Nicht weil das Torque schlechter ist, der mehr Federweg ist einfach nicht notwendig für meinen Einsatz und ein Pitch für Touren und selten mal Bikepark reicht mir


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Oktober 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Keine Angst ich fahre schon genug  Die Idee mein Pitch mit dem auch tourentauglichen Torque zu ersetzen ist für mich "gescheitert". Nicht weil das Torque schlechter ist, der mehr Federweg ist einfach nicht notwendig für meinen Einsatz und ein Pitch für Touren und selten mal Bikepark reicht mir



Ixh dachte immer man braucht alle 2 Jahre was neues und einen großen Keller und fährt immer das Bike, was exakt für den gewünschten Zweck grad passt.
Was willst du dann mit einem einzigen Bike, das alles kann?


----------



## SimplonStomp (31. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute,
Ich mal wieder also hab mein vertride 2010 nun folgend erweitert:

Weiße specilized Magnesium Pedale
780cm boobar
Truvativ kettenführung
Schwalbe Big Betty

Wie soll es nun weiter gehen? Jemand noch nen paar Tipps?

Danke im voraus


----------



## sh0rt (31. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ixh dachte immer man braucht alle 2 Jahre was neues und einen großen Keller und fährt immer das Bike, was exakt für den gewünschten Zweck grad passt.
> Was willst du dann mit einem einzigen Bike, das alles kann?



Platz im kleinen Keller sparen? Nicht jeder ist gleich "verrückt" wenn es ums Biken geht wie der andere. 
Muss ich mich rechtfertigen? Eigentlich nicht oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (31. Oktober 2010)

Rob_aus_Sob schrieb:


> Alles klar danke dir erstmal ich werd mir das nochmal alles durchn Kopf gehen lassen. Rein aus Interesse würde mcih mal interessieren was im schliemsten Fall passieren könnte wenn ich jetzt weiter mit dem vermeindlich kaputten Innenlager fahren würde??
> 
> mfg



wenn das lager zu schwergängig ist und die achse der kurbel dann zum gleitlager mit dem inneren ring des innenlagers wird kann es passieren das sich die beschichtung der achse abpellt.


----------



## Tim777 (31. Oktober 2010)

Find trotz SuFu nix zu den Anzugsdrehmomenten der Hinterbaulager und Dämpferschrauben. Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen? Danke und Grüße, Tim777


----------



## SimplonStomp (31. Oktober 2010)

in den anleitungsbüchern steht leider nichts zu anzugsmomenten....

noch tipps zu meinem letzten post?


----------



## martin! (31. Oktober 2010)

falls noch nicht gemacht würde ich dir ein paar andere lenkergriffe empfehlen. 
die die dran waren haben mir nicht getaugt. der gummi hat sich zwischen den beiden schellen beim ziehen verdreht. weg damit und was festeres dran


----------



## tboy (31. Oktober 2010)

hi,

weiß nicht obs für dieses problem schon einen fred gibt.
torque mit hammerschmidt.
bei mir wird die kette wird bei fast jedem drop, bodenwelle, steinchen oder unebenheit zwischen reifen und kettenstrebe eingesaugt. 
mich nervt das ohne ende. heut wieder gefühlte 140mal. ich muß mir eine art abweiser bauen um das zu verhindern. 
der kettenstrebenschutz hat den namen auch nicht verdient. der sieht aus wie von ner maus zerbissen.
des bike ist 4 wochen alt und war bis heute 4 tage im einsatz. 
wer hat eine lösung parat? ich hab ja nicht das einzige torque mit hs.

gruss 
tboy


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ist das der original Reifen? Vielleicht ist der zu dick.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (31. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir habe ich oben auf die Kettenstrebe ein Kunststoffteil gelegt, und das Ganze dann wie üblich mit einem Fahrradschlauch umwickelt. Aber dass sich die Kette zwischen Reifen und Strebe zieht konnte ich bei mir noch nicht feststellen.

Prüfe bei dir mal die Kettenspannung. Ich habe bei meiner Kette 6 Kettenglieder rausgenommen um die Spannung etwas zu erhöhen, und man könnte sogar problemlos noch mehr rausnehmen. Ich weiß auch nicht warum Canyon die Kette so extrem lang gelassen hat.
Allerdings ist die Federkraft des SRAM-Schaltwerks im Vergleich zu einem Shimano Short-Cage auch nicht die höchste, dieses zieht zumindest deutlich straffer.


----------



## tboy (31. Oktober 2010)

hi, 
wie man auf dem bild sieht ist die kette bereits minimal kurz. wenn ich noch ein glied rausnehm muß ich auf den ersten gang verzichten.

der reifen ist ein conti digga 2.5er. sicherlich könnt ich das problem mit einem schmaleren reifen ala nobby nic aus der welt schaffen aber will ich das?

vg
tboy


----------



## -Soulride- (31. Oktober 2010)

Du hast dir deine Frage grad selber beantwortet. 2.35er Marrys und 2.4er Onzas gehen z. B. problemlos, muss also nicht gleich ein Nobby oder ein Rennradreifen sein. Wobei man meiner Meinung nach auch keinen 2.5er Hinterreifen an nem Torque braucht. Wenns unbedingt sein muss kannst ja versuchen mit Unterlegscheiben o.Ä. die Hammershit ein Stück nach aussen zu kriegen. Dann würd ich mich allerdings nicht mehr auf die Garantie verlassen...


----------



## martin! (31. Oktober 2010)

das ist ja noch unschöner als meine ständigen chainsucks...

http://www.roseversand.de/zubehoer/...schutz-sf.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=5081


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (1. November 2010)

das ist viel schöäner


----------



## Tim777 (1. November 2010)

tboy schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> weiß nicht obs für dieses problem schon einen fred gibt.
> torque mit hammerschmidt.
> ...



auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, dass die Kettenführung der HS nicht richtig eingestellt ist. Die müsste wohl noch weiter nach hinten geschoben werden und damit auch weiter nach unten, dann erst kann sie die Kette auch führen (sollte auch möglich sein, wenn das Foto die Perspektive nicht total verzerrt hat). Da scheint mir das Problem zu liegen. Bei meinem 2009er FR ist das mit Hammerschmidt noch nie passiert, auch im Bikepark nie, und da bin ich dauernd gedropt. Reifen sind die 2.35 MM drauf, die ja auch extrem breit sind.


----------



## tboy (1. November 2010)

hi,

wenn ich draufsitze und das bike im sag ist passt die kettenführung. 
der kettenstrebenschutz von martin! scheint mir die beste lösung zu sein. sowas ähnliches hätt ich mir demnächst auch gebastelt. 

vg
tboy


----------



## -Soulride- (1. November 2010)

Der wird nicht verhindern das sich die Kette am Reifen fängt. Als Kettenstrebenschutz würd ich einfach den üblichen alten Schlauch nehmen. Leise, billig und funktioniert.


----------



## XDODT (1. November 2010)

servus leute,

weiß einer von euch wie sich ein Marzocchi roco im Torque von 2009 anfühlt?
ich hätte gern ein feineres ansprechverhalten für bergab-wurzel-passagen(nein ich will kein downhiller) ich hab canyon bereits ne email geschickt ob er reinpasst und ob es wegen dem hubunterschied geht.

ja sufu habe ich genutzt und nichts gescheites gefunden nur zum nerve es was 

danke im vorraus.

patrick


----------



## julius09 (1. November 2010)

roco (LUft) im 2010 würde mich auch interessieren...soll ja geschmeidiger als der dhx arbeiten


----------



## XDODT (1. November 2010)

mich interessiert mehr der coil. kumpel hatte ihn im flatline und das war der traum


----------



## -Soulride- (1. November 2010)

Versteh ich das richtig, du willst deinen DHX 4 gegen einen Roco tauschen? Ich fahr zwar mittlerweile keinen DHX mehr (sondern einen Evolver), aber erstens hat der DHX bei mir immer gute Dienste geleistet und zweitens kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das du zwischen zwei vernünftigen Stahlfeder-Dämpfern einen Unterschied spüren wirst was das Ansprechverhalten (wir reden ja von Wurzeln?) angeht.

Hast du die richtige Feder drin? Pro Pedal hatte ich bergab fast immer draussen, probiers damit noch falls dus nicht schon hast. Übrigens mit nem anderen Hub versaust du dir alles, den Roco müsstest aber auch in 222x70 kriegen.


----------



## XDODT (1. November 2010)

ja das verstehst du richtig, ja ich hab die richtige feder drin. pro pedal is draußen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (1. November 2010)

XDODT schrieb:


> ja das verstehst du richtig, ja ich hab die richtige feder drin. pro pedal is draußen



Feineres Ansprechen wirst du durch einen anderen Dämpfer kaum bekommen. 
Der Standard DHX 4 hat ohne ProPedal nur einen Hauch von Druckstufe.


----------



## XDODT (1. November 2010)

gibt es den hier einen der beide dämpfer mal gefahren ist?
denn unbegründete vermutungen bringen mir nichts im moment
nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Xplosion51 (1. November 2010)

für das Torque 09 wirst du die 70er Hublänge brauchen.
Entweder http://www.marzocchi.com/template/d...=1585&IdFolder=552&idMY=56695&IdOggetto=57113 
oder http://www.marzocchi.com/template/d...=1585&IdFolder=552&idMY=56695&IdOggetto=57118



XDODT schrieb:


> servus leute,
> 
> weiß einer von euch wie sich ein Marzocchi roco im Torque von 2009 anfühlt?
> ich hätte gern ein feineres ansprechverhalten für bergab-wurzel-passagen(nein ich will kein downhiller) ich hab canyon bereits ne email geschickt ob er reinpasst und ob es wegen dem hubunterschied geht.
> ...


----------



## akastylez (3. November 2010)

Moin zusammen,

suche Torque Alpinist in M im guten Zustand. Farbe egal - alles anbieten (per PM)


----------



## the.saint (3. November 2010)

XDODT schrieb:


> gibt es den hier einen der beide dämpfer mal gefahren ist?
> denn unbegründete vermutungen bringen mir nichts im moment
> nicht böse gemeint



Na dann frag doch mal am besten bei Canyon die Herren Tibor Simai oder Robert Jauch. Tibor findest auch im Forum. Die haben ja seit Jahren MZ als Sponsor bzw. (http://www.cosmicsports.de/) und werden dir da sicherlich die fundiertesten Antworten geben können. Ansonsten gibts ja noch deren Homepages. Oder mal bei http://www.cosmicsports.de/ direkt probieren.


----------



## _Sebo_ (3. November 2010)

Servus Zusammen,

Hätte gerne einen breiteren Lenker für mein Torque "Trailflow"!
Sollte mindestens 760mm breit sein...
Meine Frage:
Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit einem Lenker an seinem Torque gemacht, der kaum bzw. garkein Rise hat?!
Der "777 Gravity" von FSA gefällt mir ganz gut, nur hab ich bedenken, das die Front dann zu flach wird ...!?
Über Vorschläge oder Tipps würde ich mich freuen... 

Besten Gruß Sebo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (3. November 2010)

Servus Leute,
weiß jemand zufällig wie der Steuersatz beim 2009 er Torque es heißt weil meiner defekt is!!


----------



## ohschda (3. November 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> Hätte gerne einen breiteren Lenker für mein Torque "Trailflow"!
> Sollte mindestens 760mm breit sein...
> ...



Race Face Atlas FR fahr ich sehr gerne.


----------



## SimplonStomp (3. November 2010)

also ich hab grad an mein Vertride den BooBar 780breit 30rise dran geschraubt und bin extrem zufrieden... ich fand den rise gut da ich so etwas aufrechter sitze was ja eigtl abwärtsorientiert ist... Fazit BooBar ist sehr zu empfehlen.

Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Hätte gerne einen breiteren Lenker für mein Torque "Trailflow"!
> Sollte mindestens 760mm breit sein...
> Meine Frage:
> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit einem Lenker an seinem Torque gemacht, der kaum bzw. garkein Rise hat?!


Also ich fahre am 2009er Torque FR den Reverse fli bar xxl mit 760 und 0,75" Rise - flacher sollte es für mich (1,80/Rahmengröße M/170er Gabel) nicht sein. Ist halt zu einem gewissen Grad auch Geschmacksache...




Napoli94 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> weiß jemand zufällig wie der Steuersatz beim 2009 er Torque es heißt weil meiner defekt is!!


FSA Gravity SX Pro, Canyon Nummer "55-2" bei 1 1/8 Schaft und "55-3" bei tapered Schaft.


----------



## _Sebo_ (4. November 2010)

danke für die infos...


----------



## Bikingschorsch (4. November 2010)

Ich kann auch nur den Raceface Atlas fr empfehlen. Perfekt breit, und den gibts sogar in vielen bunten Farben


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2010)

Bei den Lenkern würde ich nach Möglichkeit erstmal "anprobieren", ob sie auch passen... es gibt z. B. viele Modelle, die mir von den Winkeln her einfach gar nicht passen. Da kann man sich leider auch nicht immer 100%ig auf die Grad-Angaben der Hersteller verlassen.


----------



## _Sebo_ (4. November 2010)

Ich denke es wird der Race Face "Atlas Fr Stealth"...


----------



## freemak (5. November 2010)

"Napoli94"
Steuersatz müßte FSA Gravity SX PRO sein, nur die untere Lagerschale ist anders ich glaube Canyon Sondergröße,oder?


----------



## VincentxVega (5. November 2010)

tach zusammen
ich wollte meinen senf zum KetteneinklemmmitHammerschmidt thema abgeben
hab im bikesportnews die bionicon kettenführung gesehen
wär das was
beim töff wird das auch so gemacht
und ist einfach zum nachbaun
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (5. November 2010)

Also der steuersatz is definitiv im eimer aber es gibt nen anderes problem und zwar is mein Gabelschaft (Fox 36 Talas Rc2) etwas verbogen genau oben am Vorbau. Muss ich die Gabel jetzt weg schmeißen oder gibt es von canyon darauf ersatz oder dergleichen!?!
mfg Napoli


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. November 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> es gibt nen anderes problem und zwar is mein Gabelschaft (Fox 36 Talas Rc2) etwas verbogen genau oben am Vorbau. Muss ich die Gabel jetzt weg schmeißen oder gibt es von canyon darauf ersatz oder dergleichen!?!


Das meinst du jetzt hoffentlich nicht ernst, oder? Wieso sollte Canyon (oder Fox) dir was an der Gabel tauschen, wenn du den Schaft verbogen hast? BTW: Wie kriegt man DAS denn bitte hin?  Da muss ja schon rohe Gewalt gewirkt haben, die beim normalen Fahren eigentlich nicht vorkommen kann.
Das einzige, was du machen kannst, ist eine neue Standrohreinheit kaufen, aber da bist du auch wenn du alles selbst tauschst sicher deutlich über 200 los.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (6. November 2010)

mag mir mal jemand nen link zu einem dämpferbuchseneinpresswerkzeug geben find keins


----------



## Napoli94 (6. November 2010)

Ich weiß au net ich bin selber hammer verwundert geweßen naja jetzt is es so und tja aber ich hab ja noch nen jahr garantie und anscheinend kann man sich ja au alle lager neu reinmachen lassen also von canyon warum sollten die denn dafür dann nicht haften wenn sie schon für lager haften dann au für gabeln immerhin war mein monarch au schon 5 mal bei denen und ich hab nie was zahlen müssen


----------



## sh0rt (6. November 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Ich weiß au net ich bin selber hammer verwundert geweßen naja jetzt is es so und tja aber ich hab ja noch nen jahr garantie und anscheinend kann man sich ja au alle lager neu reinmachen lassen also von canyon warum sollten die denn dafür dann nicht haften wenn sie schon für lager haften dann au für gabeln immerhin war mein monarch au schon 5 mal bei denen und ich hab nie was zahlen müssen



Interpunktion ist doof!

So ein Gabelschaft verbiegt schonmal; Ich glaube Canyon sieht das genauso.


----------



## Jogi (6. November 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Ich weiß au net ich bin selber hammer verwundert geweßen naja jetzt is es so und tja aber ich hab ja noch nen jahr garantie und anscheinend kann man sich ja au alle lager neu reinmachen lassen also von canyon warum sollten die denn dafür dann nicht haften wenn sie schon für lager haften dann au für gabeln immerhin war mein monarch au schon 5 mal bei denen und ich hab nie was zahlen müssen



geh mal zum Deutschkurs, das ist ja grauenhaft.
Ich schenk dir mal ein paar Satzzeichen ,,,,,,,,......!!!!!!


----------



## Napoli94 (6. November 2010)

ja man JOGI super Kommentar man echt top muss ich schon sagen pf!!!


----------



## sh0rt (6. November 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> ja man JOGI super Kommentar man echt top muss ich schon sagen pf!!!



Ein verbogener Gabelschaft ist sicher kein Garantiefall, wenn er selbst verschuldet ist. Kulanz mit ganz viel Glück.


----------



## kNiRpS (6. November 2010)

asuprobieren....mehr als "nein" sagen können se ja nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (7. November 2010)

So mal Jogi und Smubob unterstützen... Zum einen was du da mit der deutschen Sprache verbrichst is wirklich grausam und tut beim lesen weh. Wir sind zwar in einem Forum und nicht im Deutschkurs aber das ist eindeutig zu übel. Zum anderen: Ich habs Gefühl jedes mal wenn ich hier reinschau hast du irgendwas anderes geschrottet. Wie schaffst du das eigentlich? Vielleicht hättest du dir statt einem Torque ES lieber eins von diesen 25 Kilo Nox Teilen holen sollen...


----------



## tiss79 (7. November 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Ich weiß au net ich bin selber hammer verwundert geweßen naja jetzt is es so und tja aber ich hab ja noch nen jahr garantie und anscheinend kann man sich ja au alle lager neu reinmachen lassen also von canyon warum sollten die denn dafür dann nicht haften wenn sie schon für lager haften dann au für gabeln immerhin war mein monarch au schon 5 mal bei denen und ich hab nie was zahlen müssen



Ist dir bewusst, dass es etwas anderes ist, wenn eine Dichtung oder ähnliches im Dämpfer kaputt ist oder ein Steuerrohr plastisch verformt ist? Das eine ist wohl auf einen Mangel an der Ware zurückzuführen. Das verbogene Rohr wohl kaum.

Gruß


----------



## cliomare (7. November 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Ist dir bewusst, dass es etwas anderes ist, wenn eine Dichtung oder ähnliches im Dämpfer kaputt ist oder ein Steuerrohr plastisch verformt ist? Das eine ist wohl auf einen Mangel an der Ware zurückzuführen. Das verbogene Rohr wohl kaum.
> 
> Gruß



wieso?
könnte ja leicht sein, daß ein materialfehler zu grunde liegt und das rohr nur deshalb den belastungen nicht stangehalten hat.

in den ersten 6 monaten muss der händler den beweis des gegenteils antreten.


----------



## kNiRpS (7. November 2010)

gibts hier jemanden der auf nen 2009er torque fr 8.0 nen 780mm lenker montiert hat? bin mir nicht sicher ob das dann noch mit der Leitungslänge von schaltung und bremsen hinhaut.


----------



## -Soulride- (7. November 2010)

Hab 777 auf dem 09er 7.0, sollte aber keinen Unterschied machen. Bei mir gings ohne Probleme.


----------



## kNiRpS (7. November 2010)

ok dann werd ichs mal ausprobieren. danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiss79 (7. November 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> wieso?
> könnte ja leicht sein, daß ein materialfehler zu grunde liegt und das rohr nur deshalb den belastungen nicht stangehalten hat.
> 
> in den ersten 6 monaten muss der händler den beweis des gegenteils antreten.



Weil hier dann als Materialfehler komplett falsches Material als Steuerrohr verwendet werden müsste. Bei den sonst vorliegenden Materialfehler (nicht nur aufs Steuerrohr bezogen) wie Lunker o.ä. kommt es doch nicht zum Verbiegung, sondern eher zu Rissen, Ermüdung etc.

Gruß

Edit: Ich habs eigentlich versucht mit freundlichen Worten zu sagen, dass man nicht jeden Käse auf andere abzuwälzen braucht. So ein Schaden ist zu 99,99% nicht durch Mängel am Produkt bedingt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> ich hab ja noch nen jahr garantie und anscheinend kann man sich ja au alle lager neu reinmachen lassen also von canyon warum sollten die denn dafür dann nicht haften wenn sie schon für lager haften dann au für gabeln immerhin war mein monarch au schon 5 mal bei denen und ich hab nie was zahlen müssen


"haften" wird Canyon für sowas wie Lager etc. schonmal garnicht. Das ist lediglich Kulanz oder kommt vor, wenn bei Canyon etwas bei den Teilen oder der Montage nicht vollständig in Ordnung war. Es ist ein riesiger Unterschied, ob z. B. ein Dämpfer nicht richtig funktioniert oder undicht ist (Sachmangel, verschuldet durch den Hersteller) oder ob ein Teil während der Benutzung beschädigt wird (unsachgemäße Benutzung). Alleine schon, weil das Rad nicht mehr in dem Zustand ist, wie du es von Canyon bekommen hast, können die dir da keine Kulanz gewähren, weil nicht sichergestellt ist, dass kein Montagefehler deinerseits vorliegt.




sh0rt schrieb:


> Ein verbogener Gabelschaft ist sicher kein Garantiefall, wenn er selbst verschuldet ist. Kulanz mit ganz viel Glück.


Eben, da war 100%ig irgendwas anderes nicht in Ordnung. Wenn ein Materialfehler vorgelegen hätte, wäre der schaft eher gerissen, ist ja Alu und somit recht spröde. Kulanz: Chancen 1:10000...


----------



## kreet (8. November 2010)

Hey,

ich wollte noch eine abschließende Meinung zur Größenwahl meines zukünftigen Torques (Trailflow) haben:

Größe: 175cm
Schrittlänge 78cm

gemessen ohne Schuhe

Ich tendiere zu M. Der Grund warum ich frage ist, dass es laut dem Tool auf der Canyon Homepage gerade die Grenze zu S ist.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Xplosion51 (8. November 2010)

Es kommt bei solchen Bike auch stark darauf an, was du damit vorhast.Das Trailflow ist auch gerne bergauf unterwegs das spricht für M,wenn du nur in den Park willst wäre S nicht verkehrt,allerdings wäre dann das Rockzone/Playzone es gewesen.Ich würde sagen M vereint alles und ist für deinen Einsatzbereich perfekt.Weniger ist nicht immer mehr...


----------



## -Soulride- (8. November 2010)

Da hat der Vorposter eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Ich fahr den alten Rahmen mit 1,83m in L. Zum Touren muss ich da die Stütze auf Anschlag rausziehen. Ich hab den 60mm gegen einen 40mm Vorbau getauscht und bin so auch bergab voll zufrieden. Kurzer Vorbau kann dir auch helfen wenn du an der Grenze bist und das Gefühl hast etwas zu gestreckt zu sein, wenn du deinen Sattel dagegen nicht weit genug rauf kriegst wirst (als Tourenfahrer) größere Probleme haben.


----------



## kreet (8. November 2010)

Danke euch beiden.  Habe es in M bestellt. KW 50 - bin gespannt, ob das eingehalten wird. 

lg


----------



## Xplosion51 (8. November 2010)

np


----------



## Sylver46 (8. November 2010)

Hab noch mal eine Frage zum Thema "Schaltung einstellen"

Da bei mir leider die Schaltung in allen Gängen unter Last springt, wollte ich Sie nun nach dieser Anleitung  einstellen.

Nun besteht bei mir leider das Problem, dass die Schraube L also für Anschlag großes Rad schon voll draußen ist, wenn man genau schaut sogar nicht mal mehr das innere Gelenk des Schaltwerks berührt, ich aber noch lange nicht auf einer Linie mit dem Großen Rad bin, gibt es ja einen Trick wie man das hin bekommt? Oder ist das bei dem Rahmen einfach nicht zu erreichen oder was...!?!? Habe nen Dropzone 8.0 mit Hammerschmidt Kurbel vorn.


----------



## -Soulride- (8. November 2010)

Wenn ich grad alles richtig verstanden hab und keinen Denkfehler hab:
Ich tipp drauf das dein Schaltzug sich entweder gedehnt hat oder ein Stück durchgerutscht ist. Schalt aufs kleinste Ritzel, dann dreh die Befestigung vom Schaltzug auf so das der locker ist. Ich fahr Shimano, bei mir gibts eine Imbusschraube, irgendwas in der Art wird sich bei Sram auch finden. Dann bring über die H-Schraube das Schaltwerk in die richtige Position zum kleinsten Ritzel. Wenn das passt ziehst den Schaltzug, am besten mit einer kleinen Zange, auf Spannung (handfest reicht, muss nicht übertrieben sein) und drehst die Schraube/Klemmung wieder fest. Jetzt sollte alles so passen das du über die L-Schraube die Schaltung auf dem großen Ritzel einstellen kannst.

Was mir grad noch einfällt: Falls dein Bike neu ist, schau dir das Schaltwerk mal genauer an ob da irgendwas verzogen ist. Bei mir wars damals leider durch die Lieferung verbogen und hat sich deswegen nicht richtig einstellen lassen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. November 2010)

Kannst du denn aufs kleinste Ritzel schalten? Klingt irgendwie, als hätte der Zug zu viel Spannung (Schraube auf und ~1mm nachlassen, dann nochmal versuchen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (9. November 2010)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Hab noch mal eine Frage zum Thema "Schaltung einstellen"
> 
> Da bei mir leider die Schaltung in allen Gängen unter Last springt, wollte ich Sie nun nach dieser Anleitung  einstellen.
> 
> Nun besteht bei mir leider das Problem, dass die Schraube L also für Anschlag großes Rad schon voll draußen ist, wenn man genau schaut sogar nicht mal mehr das innere Gelenk des Schaltwerks berührt, ich aber noch lange nicht auf einer Linie mit dem Großen Rad bin, gibt es ja einen Trick wie man das hin bekommt? Oder ist das bei dem Rahmen einfach nicht zu erreichen oder was...!?!? Habe nen Dropzone 8.0 mit Hammerschmidt Kurbel vorn.



Falls nix verbogen ist ( auch Schaltauge überprüfen) würde ich folgendes machen: 

1. Schaltzug lösen
2. Einstellschraube fast ganz reindrehen
3. Mit einer vernünftigen Anleitung arbeiten, z.b. der hier. (Vorsicht, pdf)
4. Über die SRAM Anleitung lachen (Schutzbrille!!!  )

Gruß
kailer


----------



## Sylver46 (9. November 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten, werde es heut noch mal versuchen einzustellen.

Ob das Schaltwerk verbogen ist, ist etwas schwer auszumachen, da ich keine Referenz hab wie aus aussehen müsste^^ liegen beide Schaltrollen denn in einer Fluch senkrecht zur Achse ? oder laufen die leicht "schief" weil dann ist es wirklich verbogen :-(


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. November 2010)

Ja, sollten sie. Einfach gerade von hinten draufschauen, dann siehst du es. Hier kann ich sogar auf den Supportbereich auf canyon.de verweisen  Ist besonders witzig, da ich eigentlich nur ein Bild googeln wollte, das dir als Richtlinie dienen kann  Im oben verlinkten Artikel ist ein perfektes Bild drin (Klick macht groß).


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. November 2010)

Ich bin ja normal nicht der Typ, der sein Radl beim in-der-Gegend-herumstehen fotografiert. Aber nachdem ich's jetzt zur Abwechslung mal geputzt und endlich mal gewogen hab, hab ich mir gedacht, machst ein Bild auch gleich...





Die Waage hat das Vermutete bestätigt: 

So wie das Radl dasteht, also...
- voll *bikeparktauglich*
- dort auch alles andere als langsam
- mit massiver 180mm-*Stahlfeder*-Freeridegabel
- *gscheiten Reifen* 
- robusten Laufrädern 
- Kettenführung, Pedalen u. Tacho
- 760mm-Lenker
...hat's *15,2kg*.

Für lange Touren kommt hinten gelegentlich ein 2,4er Fat Albert rauf, damit müsste es dann wohl 14,9kg haben.

Das find ich doch recht lässig!

Es erfüllt meinen anvisierten, sehr breiten Einsatzbereich: 
- (grade noch) leicht genug zum Rauftragen auf 2- u. 3000er 
- robust genug für alles, was ich mir in Bikeparks jemals traue. (wo ich dann meist Maxxis-DH-Reifen montiere, zumindest wenn ich nur bergab unterwegs bin)

Teile: 
- Torque 2010 Rahmen (war mal ein "Alpinist")
- Fox DHX Air 5.0
- Totem Coil DH tapered
- Avid Elixir CR 203/180
- Syntace 12° 760mm Lenker ohne Rise, z.Zt. noch mit 90mm Syntace F149, Syntace P6 Alu, Selle Italia-Sattel
- Fun Works 3 Way / Track Mack (fast 27mm Maulweite)
- Kettenführung von "kuka" aus Carbon, mit Stinger-Rolle
- (meist) Muddy Mary 2,5" GG FR vorn, MM 2,35" TC FR hinten
- XT-Komponenten
- Superstarcomponents Mag Lite CNC Pedale
- Ergon GE1 Griffe
- VDO Z1

(und das Bild ist übrigens stilecht nach 1600hm hochfahren/tragen entstanden...  )


EDIT: ach ja, und es fährt sich...
...großartig!


----------



## julius09 (11. November 2010)

sehr schön...sieht nach L aus ??


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. November 2010)

Ja, large.


----------



## 4Stroke (12. November 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Die Waage hat das Vermutete bestätigt:
> 
> So wie das Radl dasteht, also...
> - voll *bikeparktauglich*
> ...



- Sattel zu tief 
- Vorbau (noch) zu lang


----------



## Scili (12. November 2010)

Hast den Sattel aber schon heftigst nach vorn gekippt... tun Dir da nicht die Hände weh?
Finde die standard Position (neutral) am angenehmsten.
Für Abfahrten soll man den Sattel ja sogar leicht nach hinten kippen lassen.

Ist wahrsch. Geschmacks- und Sitzfleischsache- aber wundern tuts mich schon a bissarl. ^^


----------



## julius09 (12. November 2010)

so hab ich den sattel auch stehen...wenn man den jetzt auszieht steht der genau gerade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (12. November 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...


gönn dir doch noch den umbau auf air. wirst den unterschied nur im gewicht merken


----------



## Xplosion51 (12. November 2010)

wohl kaum


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> gönn dir doch noch den umbau auf air. wirst den unterschied nur im gewicht merken



na dann stell mal dem schotti seine Air so ein, dass sie besser geht als meine Durolux 
btw du fauler Sack, wieso warst du saufen und nicht mit am WE, wos doch so schön geregnet hat?

Apropos das Bike da: 15.7kg inkl. Pedalen ist über 1kg leichter als mein altes FR, wobei die Durolux leichter ist und die SaintKurbel/-Schaltwerk etwas schwerer. Da muss eine ganze Menge im Rahmen stecken.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. November 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> - Sattel zu tief
> - Vorbau (noch) zu lang


Zu tief? 
Vorbau: der sehr breite u. stark gekröpfte Lenker führt zu geringerer "effektiver" Vorbaulänge als das ein normaler Lenker würde. 
Hab schon einen ca. 40 oder 50mm langen Vorbau daheim liegen. Beim Vergleichen in Portes du Soleil habe ich keine Vorteile gespürt, möchte demnächst aber nochmal auf schwierigen Trails testen. 



Scili schrieb:


> Hast den Sattel aber schon heftigst nach vorn gekippt... tun Dir da nicht die Hände weh?
> Finde die standard Position (neutral) am angenehmsten.
> Für Abfahrten soll man den Sattel ja sogar leicht nach hinten kippen lassen.
> 
> Ist wahrsch. Geschmacks- und Sitzfleischsache- aber wundern tuts mich schon a bissarl. ^^


Ich sitz grundsätzlich lieber auf den Sitzknochen -- gut für Durchblutung. Die Einstellung ist für Treten mit nicht-runtergespannter Gabel ideal. Ist aber auf jeden Fall schon an der Grenze. Für's Treten mit kurzer Gabel ist die Nase jedoch schon einen Hauch zu tief. 
Bergab steh ich 90% der Zeit.
Ist aber ohnehin - wie du schon sagst - Geschmackssache.



r0ckZ schrieb:


> gönn dir doch noch den umbau auf air. wirst den unterschied nur im gewicht merken


Hehe, die Totem war eigentlich mal eine Solo-Air... 
...ich hab auf Coil umgebaut. Und spüre einen Unterschied.


----------



## 4Stroke (14. November 2010)

Wirklich gÃ¼nstig abzugebener Steuersatz auf einem Canyon Torque ES 2009:






Neupreis: 40â¬ bei canyon
Verkaufspreis: 15â¬

Bei Interesse pn.


----------



## Napoli94 (14. November 2010)

Ich würd den Steuersatz nehmen. Haste vielleicht au ne Gabel weil bei mir sieht's so aus
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/1/4/4/4/_/medium/DSC01196.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## head96 (16. November 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich bin ja normal nicht der Typ, der sein Radl beim in-der-Gegend-herumstehen fotografiert. Aber nachdem ich's jetzt zur Abwechslung mal geputzt und endlich mal gewogen hab, hab ich mir gedacht, machst ein Bild auch gleich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wurde das Bike mit Pedalen gewogen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. November 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Die Waage hat das Vermutete bestätigt:
> 
> So wie das Radl dasteht, also...
> - voll *bikeparktauglich*
> ...


Nachdem's mir jetzt doch ein bissl niedrig vorgekommen ist, hab ich das Gewicht noch mit einer zweiten Waage (die ich für genauer halte) geprüft. Die sagt 15,9kg...
(mit Pedalen, Tacho, KeFü, schweren Reifen...)

Najo, duat ah.
Schaut nur nicht so schön aus, die Zahl.


----------



## axl65 (17. November 2010)

Sollte jemand Interesse an einem 
Torque ES 9 Rahmen 2009 Gr.M 
haben,bitte PN an mich.

axl


----------



## Michael140 (20. November 2010)

Hallo, 
Ich war heute mit einem Freund auf Tour. Auf einem steileren Stück bin ich von meinem sx Trail mal auf sein Torque gewechselt. Ich war richtig sprachlos wie weit ich hinter dem tretlager sah's und der Hinterbau eingesackt ist. Ich hab das Rad dann mal mit genommen und zuhause mit 150 im pigi und 200 Dämpfer aufgepumpt. Im sitzen hatte ich so einen sag von 20%. Und auch dann hatte ich das Gefühl weit hinten zu treten ( sagmonitor war bei 40%) Die Gabel hatte ich mit einem Gurt runtergezogen. Das Rad war in L und damit für mich zu gross. Ich würde mir m kaufen. Aber das sollte ja nicht der Grund sein. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob ich das Alpinist noch will. Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## sh0rt (21. November 2010)

Du hast ja die besten Voraussetzungen um dir ein gutes Bild vom Rad zu machen. Ich glaube keiner kann dir da die Entscheidung abnehmen und den Luxus wirklich beide Räder vor dem Kauf vergleichen zu können, haben nicht viele


----------



## klueny (21. November 2010)

@ FloImSchnee

kannst du mal was zu den track macks sagen?
halten die was aus?
sehen echt gut aus an deinem radl !


----------



## Salamander301 (21. November 2010)

Hi,
ich habe vor, mir nächstes Jahr n Torque Rockzone zu holen. Nun sind da Stahlfederelemente verbaut und ich weiß nicht, ob sich die bei meinem Gewicht lohnen bzw. Sinn machen (wiege mit Ausrüstung ca 56kg; Tendenz steigend). Merkt man von der Peformance her einen (starken) Unterschied
Fox 36 van <-> Marzocchi 66 rcv
Fox DHX RC2 <-> Marzocchi Rocco R?
Wie siehts bei fox mit den Federn aus? Gibts für meinen Gewichtsbereich passende, oder soll ich lieber zum Playzone mit Luftfahrwerk greifen?

Die Gewcihtsunterschiede sind mir klar, aber ich werds fast nur im BP bzw. auf Homespots einsetzen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. November 2010)

klueny schrieb:


> kannst du mal was zu den track macks sagen?
> halten die was aus?


Ich hab 78kg netto u. fahr mit dem LRS auch im Bikepark, bin recht zufrieden. 

- Für die Maulweite (fast 27mm) und den Preis anständiges Gewicht (bin nicht mehr ganz sicher -- ich glaub 2000 oder 2100g für den ganzen 3way/Sapim Race/Trackmack-LRS). 
- Naben lärmen nicht so wie Hope Pro2 bei gleichem Gewicht
- Einspeichqualität: so lala. Musste das Hinterrad bald mal bei meinem Händler nachzentrieren lassen. Hab dann noch einen Tropfen Schraubensicherung in jedes Nippelgewinde einziehen lassen. Seitdem hält alles wunderbar.
- Das hintere Lager wurde von actionsports.de mal auf Kulanz getauscht. Der frühe Defekt könnte an 1 Woche PDS-Gatschfahrerei gelegen haben. Hab zwar nie Hochdruckreiniger benutzt, aber tägliche Wäsche u. den ganzen Tag Dreckbeschuss sind halt doch nicht ohne. 

Ich würde den LRS wieder kaufen.


----------



## klueny (21. November 2010)

das liest sich natürlich sehr gut.
danke!


----------



## Michael140 (21. November 2010)

So, 
ich würde mir gerne das Alpinist kaufen, aber leider stört mich der dhx 5. Er rauscht nur so durch den mittleren Federweg wie ich finde. Deswegen will ich es mit einem Vivid Air versuchen. Dir besser Druckstufeneinstellung des Vivid hilft mir hoffentlich weiter. Kennt jemand die Kennlinie vom Torque. Ich meine diese hier im Forum mal gesehen und kann die Info nicht mehr finden. Ich will wissen welchen Tune ich brauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (21. November 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> So,
> ich würde mir gerne das Alpinist kaufen, aber leider stört mich der dhx 5. Er rauscht nur so durch den mittleren Federweg wie ich finde. Deswegen will ich es mit einem Vivid Air versuchen. Dir besser Druckstufeneinstellung des Vivid hilft mir hoffentlich weiter. Kennt jemand die Kennlinie vom Torque. Ich meine diese hier im Forum mal gesehen und kann die Info nicht mehr finden. Ich will wissen welchen Tune ich brauche




Geht mir gleich. Habe bei Canyon angerufen, aber die wußten es nicht. Mir wurde gesagt, daß das bald online stehen sollte bei den Serviceanleitungen. Ist jetzt schon über ein Monat her, leider finde ich es bis heute nicht.

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=220&page=3

Habe jetzt nochmal eine Mail geschrieben, stelle die Antwort hier rein.


----------



## Michael140 (21. November 2010)

Ich habe mal Lutz scheffler angeschrieben. Das Problem mit dem schwachen dämpfer hatte ich beim Strive auch. Nur gibt es bei 160mm keine Mitte. Der rauscht bis nach unten durch. Mich wundert es, dass hier so wenige dieses Problem haben.


----------



## -Soulride- (21. November 2010)

Bist du den DHX wirklich gefahren? Oder nur Parkplatz und Bunnyhop Tests? Ich hab bei meinem Evolver ISX-6 festgestellt das er bei solchen "Trockenübungen" auch ordentlich weit durchgeht, gefühlt sehr viel weiter als der Fox Coil der Standardmäßig drin war. Auf dem Trail war davon dann aber wenig zu merken, mittlerweile hab ich ein Setup gefunden mit dem ich davon garnichts mehr merke. Ich fahr übrigens relativ viel Druckstufe und viel Druck (für mein Gewicht) im Piggy, deswegen funktioniert der Dämpfer aber nicht schlechter. Keine Garantie das es beim DHX genauso ist, aber kann gut sein das sowas Luftdämpfer typisch ist.


----------



## _Sebo_ (21. November 2010)

Wenn ich mal meinen Senf dazugeben darf...
Ich fahre auch den DHX 5.0 und bin super zufrieden!
Hat bei mir etwas gedauert, bis ich das passende Setup rausgefunden hab!
Ab wann der Dämpfer progressiv wird, kann man doch einstellen!


----------



## Michael140 (21. November 2010)

ne, ich bin schon richtig damit gefahren. der dhx hat ja keine externe druckstufe. deswegen will ich ja was anderes. Ja der evolver ist schon was feines....


----------



## Michael140 (21. November 2010)

Alpinist ist bestellt.....


----------



## -Soulride- (21. November 2010)

Gratuliere, ein Torque ist immer eine gute Entscheidung. Was ich dir noch Empfehlen würde: Fahr den DHX erst mal ne Weile und schau ob er dir nicht doch passt. Am besten irgend ne Strecke suchen die du direkt nacheinander mehrfach fahren kannst und dann mal mit extremen Einstellungen spielen. Ich hab am Anfang garnicht probiert soviel Druckstufe und Piggy zu fahren weil ich dachte der kann ja dann garnicht mehr funktionieren. Aber siehe da: Er kann


----------



## mountain-ralf (22. November 2010)

Trailflow 2010  -  Hinterbaulager/Buchsen/Dämpfer   

Hallo zusammen, habe schon nach 370KM und 11.000 Tiefenmeter auf Naturtrails im
Vinschgau und ansonsten normale Wald- und Schotterwege mit kurzen einfachen
Trailstücken Zuhause Probleme! Hinterbau federt nicht immer ganz aus, wenn ich
vom Bike normal abgestiegen bin und gibt immer mal nicht übliche Geräusche von sich!
Beim Sattelbelastungstest ist beim 1.ten Versuch auch dieses Geräusch hörbar, bei
weiteren Versuchen dann nicht mehr! Wenn ich aber nach einiger Zeit den Test 
wiederhole, leider das Gleiche! Hinterbauschrauben samt Dämpfersitz kontrollliert,
alles bestens. Heute beim Normalen Fahren dieses unübliche Geräusch! Dämpfer
lässt sich nach nicht mal 500 KM an der Wippenaufnahme leicht hin und herschieben!
Jetzt ist die Frage, ob es nur an den Du-Bushes und Buchsen liegt oder vielleicht noch
an etwas Anderem!

Hat bisher jemand schon andere Probleme mit dem Hinterbau der Torque's von 2010
gehabt, außer den bekannten anfänglichen Wippenproblemen?

Für eure Info's schon mal Danke

Happy Trails und einen trockenen schneearmen Winter  

RALF


----------



## martin82 (22. November 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal Lutz scheffler angeschrieben. Das Problem mit dem schwachen dämpfer hatte ich beim Strive auch. Nur gibt es bei 160mm keine Mitte. Der rauscht bis nach unten durch. Mich wundert es, dass hier so wenige dieses Problem haben.



Kann nach wie vor diese Methoder empfehlen

edit: opsa, der Link hat ja gefehlt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336003&page=9&highlight=dhx+air

so könnte es was werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (22. November 2010)

mountain-ralf schrieb:


> Trailflow 2010  -  Hinterbaulager/Buchsen/Dämpfer



Versuchs mal hier! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466312
Vllt kennt in dem Thread jemand dein Problem!?
Bei meinem Trailflow wurden nur die Gleitbuchsen, der Rockerarm und die Lager ausgetauscht bzw. Stahlbuchsen verbaut...
Hatte nur Spiel am Lager; ist ja ein bekanntes Problem...
Wobei jetzt alles prima läuft!

cheerz


----------



## Michael140 (22. November 2010)

Danke Martin

Hab ja noch einige Wochen Zeit mir das mal durchzulesen. Hatte sich mal daran gedacht ein pushtuning zu machen. Aber das kostet so viel wie ein vivid Air.


----------



## kNiRpS (22. November 2010)

kann es eigentlich sein, das die 2011er torques schon ausgeliefert werden? ich glaube ich hab gesten n schwarz/blaues trailflow gesehn. inkl der blauen felgen, 170er fox und hammerschmid. 
dachte die werden erst ende des jahres verschickt.


----------



## cliomare (22. November 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> kann es eigentlich sein, das die 2011er torques schon ausgeliefert werden? ich glaube ich hab gesten n schwarz/blaues trailflow gesehn. inkl der blauen felgen, 170er fox und hammerschmid.
> dachte die werden erst ende des jahres verschickt.




Meines sollte laut Plan diese Woche kommen, mal schauen obs klappt.


Bezüglich Vivid Tunes:
Habe heute ein Mail von Canyon bekommen, hat sich nicht gelesen als wüßte der Mitarbeiter um was es sich dabei handelt 
Hab denen nochmal zurückgeschrieben und Ihnen erklärt, was mit dem Tune gemeint ist.

Würd mich mal interessieren wer die Bikes konzipiert, irgendeiner muss da doch Ahnung vom Fahrwerk haben?


----------



## Salamander301 (22. November 2010)

Damit meine Frage nicht ganz untergeht 



Salamander301 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe vor, mir nächstes Jahr n Torque Rockzone zu holen. Nun sind da Stahlfederelemente verbaut und ich weiß nicht, ob sich die bei meinem Gewicht lohnen bzw. Sinn machen (wiege mit Ausrüstung ca 56kg; Tendenz steigend). Merkt man von der Peformance her einen (starken) Unterschied
> Fox 36 van <-> Marzocchi 66 rcv
> Fox DHX RC2 <-> Marzocchi Rocco R?
> ...


----------



## Michael140 (22. November 2010)

@Salamander301

Eine Stahlfeder ist immer noch besser als jede Luftpumpe in einem Fr wenn man nicht auf das Gewicht des bikes achten will. Du musst dir eben nur die passende Feder für dein Gewicht kaufen. Es ist also egal ob du 56 kg oder wie ich 95 kg wiegst. Ich selber würde zur Zeit immer einen vivid kaufen, wenn es Stahl sein soll. Tibor fährt im Torque einen roco wc Air Dämpfer. Ich würde jedoch zur tst Version tendieren, da diese nicht so wippt. Oder einen vivid Air. So werde ich es wohl auch machen wenn ich an einen dran komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salamander301 (22. November 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort. Die für mich passende feder wäre von 52-70 kg; kann man die per vorspannung wirklich so anpassen, dass die nicht zu hart/weich ist?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2010)

Eine Stahlfeder kann man mit Vorspannung nicht weicher machen, nur mit der Flex. Härter auch nicht, man spannt sie nur vor - das bewirkt, dass man schon am Anfang Federdruck hat und nicht so weit einsackt, aber insgesamt wird sie dadurch nicht härter. 
Wenn du also für die Feder im unteren Bereich bist, ist sie eher straff. Da musst du dir halt einen größeren Rucksack aufsetzen  - oder die Flex zur Hand nehmen  .

Bei Luft kannst du halt immer schön genau anpassen, aber wirst nie so zufrieden sein wie mit Stahlfeder, was das Federverhalten angeht.


----------



## Salamander301 (22. November 2010)

Könnte ich dann die Feder für 40-52kg nehmen, und stärker vorspannen? Ich wäre ja mit der härteren feder in der unteren hälfte des gewichtsbereichs und würde dann den federweg warscheinlich nicht ganz ausnutzen?!

edit: ich hätte deinen beitrag genauer lesen sollen  dann werd ich wohl zum playzone greifen...


----------



## -Soulride- (22. November 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei Luft kannst du halt immer schön genau  anpassen, aber wirst nie so zufrieden sein wie mit Stahlfeder, was das  Federverhalten angeht.





Bin ich aber


----------



## Michael140 (22. November 2010)

Eine zu weiche Feder wÃ¼rde ich nicht nehmen. Optimal
WÃ¤re deine federhÃ¤rte in Titan. Titanfedern sind wohl einen Tick weicher. Kosten aber ca 250â¬


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Bin ich aber



Och, der Evolver ist schon sehr fein. Aber nachdem ich jetzt auch nen Swinger 4.way drinhatte, überlege ich mir, vielleicht doch noch nen Revox zu holen (die Dämpfung vom Evolver  und dazu Stahlfeder  )...

Edit:


Salamander301 schrieb:


> Könnte ich dann die Feder für 40-52kg nehmen, und stärker vorspannen? Ich wäre ja mit der härteren feder in der unteren hälfte des gewichtsbereichs und würde dann den federweg warscheinlich nicht ganz ausnutzen?!
> 
> edit: ich hätte deinen beitrag genauer lesen sollen  dann werd ich wohl zum playzone greifen...


Nein du verstehst mich falsch!
Du wirst doch mit Ausrüstung locker bei 60-65kg sein, also an sich ideal. Und dann machst du halt die Dämpfung etwas softer bei Highspeed. Dann hast du halt kein plüschiges, sondern eher leicht straffes Bike, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## sundawn77 (22. November 2010)

was würdet ihr denn bei einem Gewicht von ca 100kg empfehlen...Rockzone oder Playzone? Von der Optik her sehen die Däpfer des Rockzone eher unterdimensioniert aus.
Das Playzone wirkt da schon stabiler.


----------



## visualex (22. November 2010)

Salamander301 schrieb:


> Könnte ich dann die Feder für 40-52kg nehmen, und stärker vorspannen? Ich wäre ja mit der härteren feder in der unteren hälfte des gewichtsbereichs und würde dann den federweg warscheinlich nicht ganz ausnutzen?!
> 
> edit: ich hätte deinen beitrag genauer lesen sollen  dann werd ich wohl zum playzone greifen...



Hi,

wenn du es bei der Bestellung entsprechend angibst, dann baut dir Canyon die passenden Federn in Dämpfer und Gabel ein (Aussage vom Shopmitarbeiter). Ich hab vor kurzem auf dem Rockzone gesessen und fand es sehr geil. Da du es ja eh vermehrt im Bikepark nutzen willst, wäre das Rockzone ganz klar meine Wahl dafür. Vom Gewicht her liegt es mit dem Playzone gleich auf und der Fox Dämpfer hat sogar ProPedal für die Low-Speed-Druckstufe was der Roco nicht hat.

Zum Thema Lieferzeiten habe ich hier schon mal was geschrieben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7758690&postcount=531. Die angegebenen Lieferzeiten sind wohl sehr vorsichtig von Canyon gewählt. Es ist durchaus möglich, dass bestimmte Räder schon früher fertig werden.

gruss
alex


----------



## visualex (22. November 2010)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> was würdet ihr denn bei einem Gewicht von ca 100kg empfehlen...Rockzone oder Playzone? Von der Optik her sehen die Däpfer des Rockzone eher unterdimensioniert aus.
> Das Playzone wirkt da schon stabiler.



Hää? Du findest den Fox Stahlfederdämpfer optisch nicht so stabil wie den Roco? Also ich hab beide vorletztes WE in Natura gesehen und finde, es ist genau umgekehrt.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2010)

Wenn das auf die Gabel bezogen ist, würde ich mal denken dass sich die 66 und die Van nix tun, und normal ausreichend auch für 100kg sind; wenn nicht normal, dann Totem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (22. November 2010)

visualex schrieb:


> Hää? Du findest den Fox Stahlfederdämpfer optisch nicht so stabil wie den Roco? Also ich hab beide vorletztes WE in Natura gesehen und finde, es ist genau umgekehrt.



Also ich meinte eher die Gabel. Die Fox sieht aus wie ne Stelze und die 66er baut deutlich breiter und dicker ist sie auch.


----------



## sundawn77 (22. November 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn das auf die Gabel bezogen ist, würde ich mal denken dass sich die 66 und die Van nix tun, und normal ausreichend auch für 100kg sind; wenn nicht normal, dann Totem.



Das Dropzone gefällt mir am besten, allerdings kostet der Spass nochmal nen Lappen mehr und ob es das Wert ist...denke nicht.


----------



## visualex (22. November 2010)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Also ich meinte eher die Gabel. Die Fox sieht aus wie ne Stelze und die 66er baut deutlich breiter und dicker ist sie auch.



Ach so, ja die Fox ist ein wenig dünner. Laut einem Zeitungsartikel fehlt der Fox ein Quentchen Verwindungssteifigkeit. Dafür soll die Bomber nicht ganz so bremssteif sein. Wie cxfahrer schon sagt, ich glaub die beiden tuen sich da nicht viel und wenn du etwas stabiles willst, dann wäre die Totem eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## sundawn77 (22. November 2010)

visualex schrieb:


> Ach so, ja die Fox ist ein wenig dünner. Laut einem Zeitungsartikel fehlt der Fox ein Quentchen Verwindungssteifigkeit. Dafür soll die Bomber nicht ganz so bremssteif sein. Wie cxfahrer schon sagt, ich glaub die beiden tuen sich da nicht viel und wenn du etwas stabiles willst, dann wäre die Totem eine Überlegung wert.



Wie sieht es mit der Sensibiltät auf steinigen Passagen aus?
Ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter sagte mir heute, dass die Bomber weicher ist.
Das sollte auf (verblockten, stufigen) Trails eigentlich besser sein, oder?


----------



## Michael140 (22. November 2010)

Also das Thema steifigkeit ist auch so ne Sache. Zu steif ist auch nicht gut. Ein wenig flex ist auf Wurzeln schon besser. Ansonsten rutscht es etwas mehr bei
Einer zu steifen Gabel. Teifigkeit ist aber messbar und somit ein gutes Marketinginstrument. Also ich würde mir die Gabel kaufen, welche am zuverlässigsten ist. Die marzoccis sind steif und sensibel im ansprechverhalten. Aber im Falle der 66er auch recht schwer. Die totem luftgabel finde ich ..... um es nett auszudrücken. Fox van geht echt unkompliziert und ich finde sie mit 95 kg steif und stabiel genug


----------



## anulu (23. November 2010)

Hallo,

könnt mir mal kurz jemand den benötigten Sattelstützendurchmesser bei nem Torque ES 7 von '09 sagen?
Is das der gleiche wie bei den '11ern Torques? Also 30,9?

Sry hab grad keine möglichkeit das auszumessen und habs nirgends gefunden.


----------



## piotty (23. November 2010)

@Michael140
was hast du gegen die totem solo air?


----------



## cliomare (23. November 2010)

Bezüglich der Tunes:
Beim Vivid Air wird laut Canyon Compresison tune Medium verbaut.


----------



## Jogi (23. November 2010)

anulu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnt mir mal kurz jemand den benötigten Sattelstützendurchmesser bei nem Torque ES 7 von '09 sagen?
> Is das der gleiche wie bei den '11ern Torques? Also 30,9?
> ...



ø31,6 (so zuminderst bei meinem T-ES 9.0 aus 2009)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (23. November 2010)

Dacht ich mir doch, dass ichs noch richtig in Erinnerung hab 

Merci dann werden die ja nichts dran geändert haben zu dem ES 7.0

Bekommt ne absenkbare Sattelstütze das klene Torque


----------



## Michael140 (23. November 2010)

Haben die 2011er torques was neues am Rahmen? Andere dämpferlager/ nadellager???


----------



## -Soulride- (24. November 2010)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben Nadellager bei der Dämpferanlenkung.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. November 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben Nadellager bei der Dämpferanlenkung.


Wurde mal im Forum so angekündigt, ebenso wie ein Nachrüstset für die 2010er Torques. Auf der Homepage u. auf Nachfrage bei Canyon erfährt man aber nichts dazu.


----------



## Michael140 (24. November 2010)

Laut Verkäufer im laden gibt es bis auf die kefü keinen Unterschied. Und die ist nachrüstbar


----------



## piotty (24. November 2010)

NOCH MAL AN Michael140
was hast du denn gegen die totem solo air?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (24. November 2010)

Ich bin die solo Air in willingen an mehreren Räder probegefahren. Bei drei von Vieren gab es Probleme mit einer Dichtung. Die Gabel federte nicht mehr richtig oder verzögert aus.


----------



## piotty (24. November 2010)

ok, da hast du pech gehabt. die gabel gibt es schon lange auf dem markt (seit 2006?). sie ist die einzige einbrückengabel die so steif ist, dass ein 90+kg fahrer ohne rumgeeier richtig fahren kann. alles was ich bis jetzt gefahren habe (4x 32iger fox, 2x 36iger fox, lyric, bomber, domain) war nicht sehr steif. die 36iger fox sind super aber beim versetzen und bei technischen u verblockten passagen sind sie merkbar verwindungsweicher als die totem. meine totem hat bis jetzt 673km runter und läuft super auch wenn sie nicht so sensibel ist, wie die 36iger fox, dafür aber steif und 180mm. man kann nicht alles haben, noch nicht.


----------



## DailyRaider (24. November 2010)

Laut Canyon Hotline hat das 2011er Torque keine Nadellager. Technische Begründung nachdem der Mitarbeiter gefragt hat ist, das die Anlenkung beim Torque direkter ist als beim Strive und deswegen nicht nötig.


----------



## Michael140 (24. November 2010)

Ich fand mit 95kg die Domain nicht schlecht. Nur war mir die härteste Feder zu weich. Die  Lyrik dh sollte aber schon recht nah an die totem kommen.


----------



## kNiRpS (24. November 2010)

kann mir mal bitte jemand helfen, ich bekomme mein FR von 2009 nicht zerlegt. 
wollte gerade mal die dämpferwippe ausbauen, da es an einem der lager knirscht, aber ich bekomm die schrauben nicht auf, speziell die, an denen die wippe ans unterrohr geht.

jemand nen tipp wie ich diese hülse(?) in die die schrauben von außen eingedreht werden richtig fixieren kann? ich bekomm nur die eine schraube raus, bei der anderen dreht sich diese hülse mit und selbst mit ner zange kann ich sie nich festhalten. mach ich was falsch?


----------



## githriz (24. November 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ich bekomm nur die eine schraube raus, bei der anderen dreht sich diese hülse mit und selbst mit ner zange kann ich sie nich festhalten. mach ich was falsch?



Zange ist die richtige Vorgehensweise. Bessere Zange besorgen oder fester zupacken, ohne Macken in die Hülse zu machen könnte es schwierig werden.

Wann genau hast du dein Torque bekommen? War es eins der ersten?


----------



## kNiRpS (24. November 2010)

ok werds bei gelegenheit nochmal probieren. werkzeug is hier in meiner studentenbude leider mangelware.

das torque war eins der letzten aus dem outlet, anfang februar 2010 gekauft


----------



## -Soulride- (25. November 2010)

piotty schrieb:


> ok, da hast du pech gehabt. die gabel gibt es schon lange auf dem markt (seit 2006?). sie ist die einzige einbrückengabel die so steif ist, dass ein 90+kg fahrer ohne rumgeeier richtig fahren kann. alles was ich bis jetzt gefahren habe (4x 32iger fox, 2x 36iger fox, lyric, bomber, domain) war nicht sehr steif. die 36iger fox sind super aber beim versetzen und bei technischen u verblockten passagen sind sie merkbar verwindungsweicher als die totem. meine totem hat bis jetzt 673km runter und läuft super auch wenn sie nicht so sensibel ist, wie die 36iger fox, dafür aber steif und 180mm. man kann nicht alles haben, noch nicht.



Arbeitest du für Rock Shox oder warum verteidigst du deine Gabel dermaßen vehement? 
Michael hat ja lediglich gesagt ihm taugt die Totem nicht, wenn sie dir taugt is doch eh alles wunderbar. Nur eines kommt mir komisch vor: Die Domain hat das selbe Casting wie die Totem und Stahl-Standrohre, ich bezweifel stark das die merklich weniger steif ist.

@Flo: Danke fürs korrigieren!

Und noch eine Frage an alle: Mit den Nadellagern.. gäbs eine Möglichkeit passende für die Torques aufzutreiben und in die 10er und 09er Rahmen zu basteln? Wenn Kosten und Aufwand nicht zu hoch sind könnte man sich sowas ja überlegen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. November 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Die Domain hat das selbe Casting wie die Totem und Stahl-Standrohre, ich bezweifel stark das die merklich weniger steif ist.


Ich schätze, du wolltest statt Totem Lyrik schreiben.


----------



## Michael140 (25. November 2010)

Fährt hier einer eine 170mm lyrik und kann was zu dieser sagen? Habe gehört das die Fox Gabeln auch schwächen haben und wie die Dämpfer durch die Mitterauschen. Ich überlege mir ein Torque selbst aufzubauen, da ich günstig an einen rahmen kommen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugecarl (25. November 2010)

Moin. Weiß einer ob L beim Rockzone von 2011 bei mir reichen würde ? Ich bin 1.97 groß, und würd mit dem Bock hauptsächlich Freeride fahren, sprich: Bergaufschieben.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (25. November 2010)

kann mir jmd helfen,ich bin auf der suche nach winterreifen.
für vorne wollte ich mir den wildgrip´r descent holen in 2,6.
hinten hatte ich einen Maxxis wetscream in 2,5 gedacht.
jetzt ist die frage passts oder passts nicht.
Kann ich in meiner lyrik von 07 den 2,6er fahren oder wird er schleifen?
hinten genau das gleiche mit dem 2,5er nur der rahmen ist 08 baujahr?
maxxis fällt ja generell etwas kleiner aus,oder?

habt ihr andere vorschläge?es sollte aufjedenfall breit sein...danke


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. November 2010)

wetscream finde ich zu krass für hinten. den würde ich maximal vorn fahren. ich komme mit swampthing ganz gut über den winter. wegen den reifenbreiten brauchst du dir bei maxxis keine gedanken zu machen.
vorne würde ich sowieso zu was schmalerem greifen, der schwimmt nicht so schnell auf im schlamm und ist im winter die bessere wahl.


----------



## Sonnesteiber (25. November 2010)

vielen dank für die infos?

lohnt es sich eig auch für das gebiet rlp bzw koblenz spikes zu kaufen?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. November 2010)

ich fahr sommer wie winter big bettys. alles ne frage des könnens. und im matsch is nen schmaler reifen von vorteil.


----------



## -Soulride- (25. November 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich schätze, du wolltest statt Totem Lyrik schreiben.



Nein, definitiv Domain. Vielleicht schlecht formuliert?

Die Domain hat Stahl-Standrohre, Totem und Lyrik haben Alu nur mit unterschiedlichem Durchmesser. Müsste ich jetz schon extrem auf dem Holzweg sein, rechts neben mir befindet sich eine (ganz nette, aber sau schwere) Domain.


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. November 2010)

Die Totem ist für mein Empfinden deutlich steifer als alle anderen Einbrückengabeln, inkl. Domain...
...ist nicht ohne Grund so fett.


----------



## Michael140 (25. November 2010)

Und was taugt jetzt die Lyrik dh? Wollte meinen torquerahmen sehr leicht und trotzdem hochwertig aufbauen. Ich scheue mich etwas vor den 600g mehrgewicht der totem bei nur 7mm mehr federweg.


----------



## whurr (26. November 2010)

Hi Zusammen,

ich hab' vorgestern mein Trailflow bekommen und auf der rechten Kettenstrebe ist was, von dem ich vorher noch nichts gehört hatte.
Auf der Canyon Seite kann ich auch nichts davon erkennen.





Sieht mir nach einem "Anti-Kette-zwischen-Reifen-und-Strebe-Chainsuck-Schutz" aus.

Hab' ich von dem Ding nur noch nichts mitbekommen, oder ist der neu?

Macht auf alle Fälle einen guten Eindruck 


(Da ist übrigens ordentlich Platz zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebe. Das Fotos täuscht.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (26. November 2010)

Kann dich bestätigen, wenn du eine Hammerschmidt hast! Wie ist dieses Teil befestigt?
Da gabs beim Vorjahresmodell Probleme, da der Reifen öfter die Kette eingesogen hat...!
Viel Spass mit dem Bike!!!

cheerz


----------



## cobn (26. November 2010)

ja, sieht danach aus.
netter schachzug von canyon 

wieviel platz ist denn zwischen dem halter und dem reifen?


----------



## visualex (26. November 2010)

whurr schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> ich hab' vorgestern mein Trailflow bekommen und auf der rechten Kettenstrebe ist was, von dem ich vorher noch nichts gehört hatte.
> Auf der Canyon Seite kann ich auch nichts davon erkennen.
> ...



Sowas gibt es auch einzeln zu kaufen: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-kettenstrebenschutz-sf/

Oder mit ähnlicher Funktion für's Sitzrohr: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-kettenabweiser


----------



## svensson79 (26. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen...

hab des öfteren das Forum durchforstet im Zuge meiner Kaufentscheidung für's Torque.
Ich wollte in jedem Fall Stahlfederdämpfer vorne wie hinten haben und hatte durchaus auch überlegt ein Luftdämpfermodell entsprechend zu tunen! Hatte aber verschiedene Meinungen hier im Forum gelesen, dass die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus nicht zu Stahlfederelementen passen würde. Umso größer war die Freude, dass Canyon das Rockzone raus gebracht hat! Ich hab's auch prompt bestellt. Jetzt ist mir jedoch auf den Bildern eines anderen Users folgendes aufgefallen... Vergleicht mal den Abstand von Hinterbau zu Sitzrohr beim Rockzone und Playzone!!! Was ist da los? Nem Luftdämpfer kann ja die Luft ausgehen, dass der Hinterbau so einsackt, aber bei ner Stahlfeder sollte das Pferd wohl nicht von alleine so in die Knie gehen.... Kann so noch der gesamte Federweg genutzt werden? Hat das Ding ne andere Wippe? Dämpferlänge vom Prototyp kürzer? Die Nummer verunsert mich jetzt schon ein wenig... Haben die einfach dem Unkenruf der FREERIDE nach nem Stahlfederdämpfer nachgegeben? 

Grüße, Sven


----------



## svensson79 (26. November 2010)

Sorry für das Riesenbild....


----------



## harke (26. November 2010)

machs mal kleiner^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (26. November 2010)

svensson79 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> hab des öfteren das Forum durchforstet im Zuge meiner Kaufentscheidung für's Torque.
> Ich wollte in jedem Fall Stahlfederdämpfer vorne wie hinten haben und hatte durchaus auch überlegt ein Luftdämpfermodell entsprechend zu tunen! Hatte aber verschiedene Meinungen hier im Forum gelesen, dass die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus nicht zu Stahlfederelementen passen würde. Umso größer war die Freude, dass Canyon das Rockzone raus gebracht hat! Ich hab's auch prompt bestellt. Jetzt ist mir jedoch auf den Bildern eines anderen Users folgendes aufgefallen... Vergleicht mal den Abstand von Hinterbau zu Sitzrohr beim Rockzone und Playzone!!! Was ist da los? Nem Luftdämpfer kann ja die Luft ausgehen, dass der Hinterbau so einsackt, aber bei ner Stahlfeder sollte das Pferd wohl nicht von alleine so in die Knie gehen.... Kann so noch der gesamte Federweg genutzt werden? Hat das Ding ne andere Wippe? Dämpferlänge vom Prototyp kürzer? Die Nummer verunsert mich jetzt schon ein wenig... Haben die einfach dem Unkenruf der FREERIDE nach nem Stahlfederdämpfer nachgegeben?
> ...




Hallo Sven,

wie im Thread: CANYON BICYCLES - Verfügbarkeit der Räder im Showroom in Koblenz angegeben, handelt es sich bei den momentan verfügbaren Ausstellungsstücken im Showroom weitestgehend um Fotoräder und Prototypen, deren Ausstattung durchaus von der Serie abweichen kann.

In deinem speziellen Fall wurde mangels Verfügbarkeit des richtigen Dämpfers (Serienmäßige Einbaulänge 240mm) beim Rockzone "Showroombike" ein Dämpfer mit 222mm Einbaulänge verbaut.

Selbstverständlich werden die Serienmodelle mit der richtigen Dämpferlänge ausgeliefert, und sobald diese verfügbar sind, wird auch das Ausstellungsstück ausgetauscht.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Niels Wahl
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## svensson79 (26. November 2010)

Danke Niels für die prompte Antwort... Uneingeschränkte Vorfreude auf's Rockzone wieder hergestellt!!!


----------



## Canyon_Support (26. November 2010)

Das wollte ich hören ;-)


Lg,

Niels


----------



## visualex (26. November 2010)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> ... In deinem speziellen Fall wurde mangels Verfügbarkeit des richtigen Dämpfers (Serienmäßige Einbaulänge 240mm) beim Rockzone "Showroombike" ein Dämpfer mit 222mm Einbaulänge verbaut...



Oha! Ich war vor Kurzem bei euch und hab auf dem Rockzone mit den grünen Pedalen gesessen. In wie weit würde sich denn der "richtige" Dämpfer auf die Charakteristik auswirken? Seh ich das richtig, dass dann der Lenkwinkel etwas steiler wird, man nicht mehr ganz so weit hinterm Tretlager sitzt und der Hintern ein bisschen hoch kommt? Bei meiner Körpergröße lieg ich so gerade eben im Bereich von "M". Auf dem "L"-Rahmen saß ich erwartungsgemäß etwas gestreckter und nicht so kompakt und verspielt. Wäre der Unterschied zwischen 222 und 240 merklich?

gruss
alex


----------



## roarinlion (26. November 2010)

@canyon_verkauf
also lässt sich doch auch z.B. in ein 2010er playzone ein stahldämpfer ohne bedenken verbauen? wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habt ihr bisher eher davon abgeraten da es angeblich für luftdämpfer konstruiert wurde und der federweg bei nem stahldämpfer nur so durchrauschen würde...aber jetzt bietet ihr es ja selber an, oder wurden doch kleine veränderungen am rahmen vorgenommen? sind evtl. nur bestimmte stahldämpfer bzw. setups kompatibel?


----------



## _Sebo_ (26. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!
Fahre ein Trailflow in L und möchte mir eine Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze zulegen!
Was würdet ihr für eine Stützenlänge wählen?! 
380mm oder 420mm???
cheerz


----------



## Del2k (26. November 2010)

Hatte mich auch schon gewundert warum der dämpfer im showroom so pupsig aussah. Auf der Homepage wirkt der viel mächtiger....

Happy happy freu freu


----------



## DailyRaider (27. November 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Fahre ein Trailflow in L und möchte mir eine Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze zulegen!
> Was würdet ihr für eine Stützenlänge wählen?!
> 380mm oder 420mm???
> cheerz



Hi Sebo,
ich werd mir auch eine rauslassen aber weiss noch nicht welche, wieso hast du dich für die Rock Shox entschieden und nicht für Kind Shock?


----------



## _Sebo_ (27. November 2010)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Hi Sebo,
> ich werd mir auch eine rauslassen aber weiss noch nicht welche, wieso hast du dich für die Rock Shox entschieden und nicht für Kind Shock?



Weil die Rock Shox die einzige ist, bei der die Remotefunktion hydraulisch (direkter) angesteuert wird! Auch in allen anderen Tests hat die Reverb die konkurrenz deutlich geschlagen....^^
Ich denke es wird die 420er! Hab eben nochmal nachgemessen...

cheerz


----------



## Otterauge (27. November 2010)

Wollte ich auch nur gibt es doch Probleme zur Zeit mit der reverb... hier nach zu lesen..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494222&page=2&highlight=reverb

Heute war es schön im Schnee... aber kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (28. November 2010)

Ich finde es steht nicht wirklich etwas schlechtes im Thread, bis auf das minimale Spiel!!! Denke sie ist gekauft....


----------



## Otterauge (28. November 2010)

Welche Maximale Reifenbreite ist eigentlich beim FR möglich... will mir heute neue Reifen bestellen..


----------



## kNiRpS (28. November 2010)

kommt auf den hersteller an. das maximale was ich bisher getestet habe sind 2.5er muddy mary und die passen ganz knapp (wenn du n 8er in der hinteren felge hast, streift der reifen am umwerfer, wenn dieser auf dem kleinen ritzl ist )


----------



## Otterauge (28. November 2010)

8 gibt es bei mir nicht... bin da ein pedanter Speichensteller. Sind es nur die Noppen oder die Kaskade die schleift... dann könnte ich mein Messer wetzen.


----------



## kNiRpS (28. November 2010)

nur die stollen...aber wenn du die kürzen willst, kannste auch gleich die 2.35er nehmen


----------



## Otterauge (28. November 2010)

ps.. habe kein Umwerfer an meiner Hammerschmidt... ist in der Schwinge also genug platz.. müßten so 5mm sein oder?


----------



## kNiRpS (28. November 2010)

an der schwinge passts, da is genug platz...ich mach ma kurz n bild mim handy

EDIT: auf den bilder erkennt man einfach mal gar nix. deswegen in worten: zur seite sinds so ca. 5-7mm also ausreichend. enger wirds nach vorne in richtung tretlager...da sinds vielleicht 3mm


----------



## Otterauge (28. November 2010)

Danke für die Info.. dann überlege ich bis heute Abend ob es doch vieleicht 2.35 werden oder extrem ein paar maxxis


----------



## whurr (28. November 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Kann dich bestätigen, wenn du eine Hammerschmidt hast! Wie ist dieses Teil befestigt?





cobn schrieb:


> wieviel platz ist denn zwischen dem halter und dem reifen?



Hier sieht man's genauer.
Macht einen guten und sehr stabilen Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_fear138 (29. November 2010)

Hallo zusamen.

Fahre ein 2009 Torque ES 8.0 in L. Möchte meinen Monarch 4.2 durch einen piggyback Dampfer tauschen. Bis jetzt wurde mir nur der ISX 6 empfolen.
Dachte aber auch auf einen DHX Air 5.0 oder Roco Air. 
Gibt es da Erfahrunswerte?
Hat schon jemanden einen DHX Air im ES verbaut? Rahmen ist ja nicht der größte wäre für jede Info dankbar.

Danke
No_Fear138


----------



## Michael140 (29. November 2010)

Mir hat die Rock shock am Strive überhaupt nicht gefallen. Ausfedern war nur zu 75% möglich und es dauert ewig bis sie wieder oben ist.


----------



## _Sebo_ (29. November 2010)

Wovon sprichst du Michael?!
Reverb?!
cheerz


----------



## Michael140 (30. November 2010)

Ja von der Reverb. Hatte mich sehr auf diese gefreud und war sehr enttäuscht


----------



## Brook (30. November 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Ja von der Reverb. Hatte mich sehr auf diese gefreud und war sehr enttäuscht



Die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit ist einstellbar. Freu dich also ruhig weiter!


----------



## steveo282 (30. November 2010)

Wieviel Spacer hat das Torque 2010 Playzone? Will meine Gabel wieder einbauen, nun steht der Schaft 2 mm über. Ich hab einen da, der ca 8 mm breit ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (30. November 2010)

1 Spacer am Torque L PLAYZONE


----------



## _Sebo_ (30. November 2010)

hatte mich schon gewundert!!!
jemand erfahrung mit dem selle slr xc oder dem sl xc?! bin nicht sicher welchen ich nehmen soll...
neue sattelstütze= neuer sattel...


----------



## Jogi (1. Dezember 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> hatte mich schon gewundert!!!
> jemand erfahrung mit dem selle slr xc oder dem sl xc?! bin nicht sicher welchen ich nehmen soll...
> neue sattelstütze= neuer sattel...



auf meinem Teoque ES hab ich nen SLR XC und komm gut damit zurecht.
Aber jeder Ar... ist hat anders. Ich könnt beispielsweise nie lange auf so 'nem weichen "Sofa" hocken


----------



## _Sebo_ (1. Dezember 2010)

geht mir genauso^^
denke den werde ich dann mal bestellen...

um nochmal auf die reverb zurückzukommen- bin mir unsicher mit der länge!
wenn ich einen besenstil ins sattelrohr schiebe komm ich auf 400mm! 
(L-Rahmen).
jetzt weiß ich nicht auf welches maß sich rock shox mit dem 380 bzw. 420mm maß bezieht!? reine einstecktiefe oder komplette stütze?!
besten gruß


----------



## Jogi (1. Dezember 2010)

normalerweise wird die Länge der Stüze von Unterkante Rohr bis Mitte Sattelgestell angegeben. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich lieber die längere nehmen, kannst ja im Tork weit genug reinschieben.


----------



## Hooz (1. Dezember 2010)

Servus,

könnt ihr mir die Größe der Dämpferbuchsen beim Torque sagen?
Ist es 22*8mm oder 22,2*8mm? Mein Zollstock gibt das so genau nicht her.
Habe mir nen neuen Dämpfer für mein 2007er Torque geholt - nen 2008er Marzocchi Roco WC Air Worldcup - und brauche passende Buchsen.

Im Bikemarkt werden Buchsen verkauft die für 22*8 gemacht sind und auf 21,8*8 gefertigt wurden. Die würde ich gerne kaufen, wenn sie passen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## _Sebo_ (1. Dezember 2010)

vielen dank....
cheerz


----------



## PioneerPixel (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich meine bei meinem 2009 Torque ES sind es 22.2mm x 8mm Buchsen. 
Wenns keiner 100 pro sagen kann kann ich es aber auch mal mit der Schieblehre nachmessen.


----------



## Hooz (2. Dezember 2010)

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Ich vermute, dass ich dann auch 22,2 *8 mm habe.
Ich habs jetzt mal bei Canyon angefragt - dachte ihr seid schneller


----------



## Jogi (2. Dezember 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ich meine bei meinem 2009 Torque ES sind es 22.2mm x 8mm Buchsen.
> Wenns keiner 100 pro sagen kann kann ich es aber auch mal mit der Schieblehre nachmessen.



Brauchst net nachmessen, stimmt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hooz (2. Dezember 2010)

Ihr habt Recht, habe auch gerade die Nachricht von Canyon bekommen:

"Sie benötigen für Ihr Torque Buchsen in M8x22,2mm."


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2010)

Das stimmt aber nur, wenn du bei dem 2007/8er Torque die Abstandshülsen verwenden willst, sonst nimmst gleich eine breitere Buchse unten, die gibts bei Hibike.


----------



## Jogi (2. Dezember 2010)

also ich hab beim 2009er Tork-ES oben und unten 22,2
und da ist kein Spiel, dass ich ne breitere einbauen könnte


----------



## Hooz (3. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber nur, wenn du bei dem 2007/8er Torque die Abstandshülsen verwenden willst, sonst nimmst gleich eine breitere Buchse unten, die gibts bei Hibike.



ja ich weiß was du meinst. bei meinen Torque sind an der unteren Dämpferbefestigung die Abstandshülsen drin. Hast recht, besser wäre es natürlich ohne, d.h. mit der richtigen Buschenlänge.

Muss mal schauen was das kostet und herausfinden wie lang die dann sein müssen.


----------



## SteVe7 (4. Dezember 2010)

Fährt von euch wer ne Tech m4 am Torque?
Hinten müsste ja theoretisch die 183mm Scheibe ohne Adapter passen!, tut sie aber nicht.
Gibts da irgendeinen Adapter oder so?


----------



## RaceFace89 (4. Dezember 2010)

servus,
habe ein schaltauge nr. 13,für das ich keine verwendung hab...
bei interesse pm


----------



## eikee (4. Dezember 2010)

hi...

sagtmal, wie ist das denn eigentlich im Winter mit dem Streusalz auf den Straßen - greift das die Bauteile an und beschädigt diese, oder muss ich mir darüber weniger Gedanken machen?

Ist nämlich der erste Winter für mich und mein Baby =)


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja klar, ist doch Salz. 
Lager zB vom Hinterbau gehen kaputt.
Fahr lieber da, wo nicht so viel Salz ist, und hinterher waschen.


----------



## eikee (4. Dezember 2010)

mhmmm das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. aber wie empfindlich ist das ganze denn? also ich fahre ja nicht durchs Rote Meer. Bevor ich jedoch in den Wald oder die "ungesalzenen" Wege gelange, muss ich ja erstmal ein kleines Stück durch die Stadt fahren. 

Viele von euch fahren doch auch im Winter des öfteren mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte mal nach ner 120km Tour über grossteils nassgesalzene Strassen (viel Spritzwasser) und ohne das Bike danach zu waschen kurz darauf defektes Tretlager/alle Hinterbaulager fest (aber die warn eh nicht mehr ganz neu)...

Bei son bischen Schneematschsalzpampe wie heut bei -7°C tät ich mir keine Sorgen machen, das fällt ja nach ein paar Metern wieder ab.


----------



## Michael140 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe gerade die Kefü von Canyon bekommen. Bis auf zwei Unterlegscheiben war nix dabei. Weiß jemand ob ich die Kefü einfach an die ISCG Platte aufschraube, oder ohne Platte direkt auf den Rahmen?


----------



## martin! (4. Dezember 2010)

was kostet die denn?
hatte neulich mal angefragt, aber die gute frau am phon wollte oder konnte mir da nichts zu sagen, versprach mir aber eine mail zu schicken nachdem sie sich erkundigt hat... hat sie dann wohl aber vergessen


----------



## Michael140 (4. Dezember 2010)

Die kostet 39â¬.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (4. Dezember 2010)

die mgal legierung der gabel korrodiert sehr schnell


----------



## eikee (4. Dezember 2010)

nagut. also wenn das schnell schaden nimmt, dann lass ichs lieber nochmal stehen und fahre, wenns wärmer ist :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (4. Dezember 2010)

alles klar, danke michael!

die nette telefontrau wusste nicht ob die kompatibel mit den 2010er torques sind. passt aber oder?


----------



## Michael140 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja passt. Ich weiss nur nicht ob mit Platte oder ohne


----------



## martin! (5. Dezember 2010)

alles klar, sehr gut.
die ständigen chainsucks nerven 
ich hoffe damit hat sich das dann erledigt.


----------



## _Sebo_ (5. Dezember 2010)

meins geht kommende woche zur inspektion.
lasse die kettenfürhrung dann in einem mit anbauen...
dann ist endlich ruhe mit den chainsucks^^


----------



## Michael140 (5. Dezember 2010)

Wäre super wenn du mal fragen könntest wo genau sie fest gemacht wird. Mit Platte erscheinen die schrauben was zu kurz. Und warum sind es nur zwei unterlegscheiben. Telefonisch macht Nachfragen ja leider selten sinn


----------



## _Sebo_ (5. Dezember 2010)

als ich eine technische frage bei canyon hatte, wurde ich von einem techniker zurückgerufen, der mir wirklich alles beantworten konnte!!!


http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z04_02


kommt ganz darauf an was für u- scheiben und schrauben dabei sind!
der adapter ist meines wissens nach nur für die montage einer hammerschmidt kurbel gedacht!?


cheerz


----------



## benchmark (5. Dezember 2010)

Die Kettenführung ohne den HS-Adapter direkt an den Rahmen.


----------



## _Sebo_ (5. Dezember 2010)

ist die kf denn hochwertig gebaut oder eher ein billiges produkt?
hatte schon die verschiedensten in der hand wo ich dachte- die kette reißt die führung so ab....
und 65g sind ja nicht die welt...


----------



## benchmark (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab die Canyon Ketteführung gestern angeschraubt, zuvor hatte ich ne Stinger.

Kein Vergleich. Viel leiser und um einiges leichtgängiger. Nur beim Schräglauf der Kette hängt sie manchmal zwischen großer und kleiner Rolle. Sollte aber kein Problem sein.


----------



## _Sebo_ (5. Dezember 2010)

großer und kleiner rolle?
hast du die kette kürzen müssen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (5. Dezember 2010)

An welcher Stelle kann ich denn die Canyon kettenführung bestellen ?

EDIT: http://www.canyon.com/_en/accessories/articles.html?ac=Z10_01


----------



## Michael140 (5. Dezember 2010)

Die ist doch direkt in deinem Link zu sehen


----------



## sh0rt (5. Dezember 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Die ist doch direkt in deinem Link zu sehen


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi,da ihr grad dabei seid wollt ich mal fragen welcher Bashguard /-ring mit der e-thirteen Kettenführung des Torque FRX 9.0 2010 zusammen passt?

vielen dank


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Dezember 2010)

Passt die Canyon Kettenführung auch an den 2010er Rahmen?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Michael140 (6. Dezember 2010)

Fits all Strive models, Torque models (from 2008), Nerve AM models (from 2009). Weight 2-speed: 65 g


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Dezember 2010)

Danke, ich hatte das "from 2008" übersehen.


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Dezember 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hi,da ihr grad dabei seid wollt ich mal fragen welcher Bashguard /-ring mit der e-thirteen Kettenführung des Torque FRX 9.0 2010 zusammen passt?




kommt ganz darauf an, welche kurbel du fährst!!! 

meistens ist es 4loch und 104mm lochabstand! 
mess bzw. zähl aber lieber nochmal nach... 

cheerz


----------



## Stefan_78 (6. Dezember 2010)

hi,ich hab alles original gelassen ( http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1013031 )

-4-Loch 
-104 mm Lochabstand
-Truvativ Hussefelt 1.1
-Kettenblätter 36
-e.13 - LS1 Kettenführung ?

ich frage weil ich keine Kombination mit dieser Kettenführung gefunden habe und es auch so aussieht als wäre da echt wenig platz für einen Bashguard / -ring!

vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Dezember 2010)

wenn du diese hier meinst:
http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...7.html?c=3&_cid=23_1_1_6142_6925_6229_225877_[REF]

was sollte dem bashguard im weg sein?!
ich glaub ich würde garkeinen bashguard fahren oder hast du schon des öfteren aufgesetzt?!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Dezember 2010)

Servus,

könnt ihr das 2010er Torque nach wie vor bedenkenlos empfehlen? Das Wippenproblem dürfte ja inzwischen behoben worden sein - oder gibt es noch Probleme?

Ich suche ein rel. leichtes, bikeparktaugliches Radel mit 170-180mm Federweg und kann mich nicht so recht zwischen dem (günstigeren aber sonst wohl schon bewährten) Canyon Torque und der Alutech Fanes Enduro entscheiden.

Grüße und Dank
Kalle


----------



## Michael140 (6. Dezember 2010)

Das FANES wird evtl etwas besser bergauf gehen, da der sitzwinkel steiler ist. Es ist aber auch ne ganze Ecke teurer. Wippen tut das Torque nicht. Aber bei zu wenig Druck im Dämpfer "rutscht" man etwas stärker richtung hintere Achse, wenn es steiler bergauf geht. Der dhx 5 ist im mittleren federweg leider sehr weich.


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Dezember 2010)

ja!!! wippenproblem wurde bei mir sofort behoben! denke nicht das canyon noch torques mit dem alten rockerarm verkauft!? würde mir das 2010er trailflow immerwieder kaufen...
@micha: kommt ja ganz darauf an welches torque man mit dem fanes vergleicht! welches fährst du denn? mein trailflow klettert überragend!!! auch mein dhx macht keine mucken und ist nahezu in jedem federwegsbereich progressiv...  

besten gruß


----------



## Michael140 (6. Dezember 2010)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich habe mich verlesen. Wippenproblem!! Das ist behoben. Ich bin das playzone von einem Freund gefahren und baue mir gerade ein Custom-Torque auf. Schaltung xt, kurbel slx, Lyrik soloair dh, lrs V2 oder Ztr. Flow ......
Hoffe das ich unter 15kg locker bleiben werde. Stimmt rauf ist kein Problem. Mit einem steileren sitzwinkel kann man eben nur mehr Druck aufs Pedal bringen. Wer es braucht ..


----------



## martin! (6. Dezember 2010)

das torque fährt super, keine frage. nachdem ich jetzt allerlei problemchen mit dem rad hatte und es dadurch recht lange nicht fahren konnte, würde ich mir die entscheidung schwer mache es nocheinmal zu kaufen.
wenn es fährt zaubert es ein lächeln ins gesicht. wenn es dann mal wieder beim service ist kostet es nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Dezember 2010)

darf ich fragen welche problemchen es waren?


----------



## martin! (6. Dezember 2010)

klaro.

die bremsscheibe von diesem schleif-fehler betroffen und die bremse nicht richtig befüllt, der druckpunkt war viel zu weit am lenker. meiner meinung nach etwas, das in der qualitätskontrolle gemerkt werden sollte.

nachdem die bremse wieder dran war begann das rad nach einigen touren wie ein altes hollandrad zu knarzen. ein fehler konnte nicht gefunden werden. der verdacht auf einen defekt am rahmen konnte zum glück nicht bestätigt werden. jetzt ist es wieder schön leise.
eine neue wippe gab es im selben atemzug. leider hat das fast den ganzen sommer gedauert.

momentan ist es wieder in K. irgendwo hat sich wieder spiel eingestellt. hoffentlich geht es diesmal schneller.


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Dezember 2010)

mhhh das ist pech!!! 

spiel an der neuen wippe???
ich meine das mit dem knarzen hat jedes bike mal, egal von welchem fabrikat! mal das tretlager, mal die sattelstütze und auch die zahnräder melden sich mal... wäre auch komisch wenn es nicht so wäre...
aber wenn die neue wippe jetzt wieder probleme macht, grrrr


----------



## martin! (6. Dezember 2010)

weiss noch nicht genau ob es die wippe ist, mutmaße aber oder bilde mir ein das es irgendwo in dem bereich ist. es sieht so aus als bewege sich da etwas. ganz minimal.
will aber nicht die pferde scheu machen bevor ich es nicht sicher weiss. es kann durchaus auch etwas anderes sein. abwarten bis ich nachricht habe.

ich habe die üblichen knarzpunkte einen nach dem anderen abgearbeitet. canyon hat auf der homepage eine checkliste und hier wird ja auch einiges an tipps und hinweisen geliefert. hat alles nix geholfen. die mechaniker bei canyon haben es hinbekommen, gelernt ist gelernt


----------



## Stefan_78 (6. Dezember 2010)

@_Sebo_   ich bin letztens mit dem Zahnkranz aufgesetzt und wollte diesen eigentlich nur etwas schützen.
welcher Bashguard würde passen???

vielen dank


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Dezember 2010)

kanns dir leider nicht genau sagen! hab keine ahnung ob man an eine vorhandene kettenführung einen bashguard schrauben kann! würde wenn dann die kombination von e13 nehmen, die ich gepostet hatte.
aber damit setzt du eher auf, als wenn du garkeine hast!
ruf mal bei canyon an, die wissen das sicherlich...^^


----------



## Stefan_78 (6. Dezember 2010)

ok...danke


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Dezember 2010)

Nabend,

erstmal danke euch, für euer Feedback 

Ich interessiere mich speziell für das 2010er Torque Playzone, das ich noch ein wenig umbauen würde: Lyrik statt 66, SLX Kurbel statt Hussefelt...

Das Fanes dürfte in der Tat um einiges besser bergauf gehen und hat meiner Meinung nach auch die bessere Optik. 

Interessant finde ich aber beide Bikes. Keine leichte Entscheidung...

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Michael140 (6. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir war es eine preisliche Entscheidung


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Dezember 2010)

Auf jeden Fall ist der Preisunterschied erheblich. Aber man kann beide Hersteller schlecht miteinander vergleichen.

Einen ersten Vergleich zwischen Torque Trailflow 2010 und meinem damaligen Sx Trail 1 2010 konnte ich schon anstellen. Ist leider schon wieder etwas her, von daher kann ich mich abgesehen von der Wohlfühlgeometrie kaum noch ans Torque erinnern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (7. Dezember 2010)

Dazu kann ich was sagen. Das sx Trail fÃ¤hrt super Raum und super runter. Ich hÃ¤tte es ja auch abgespeckt, da es 17kg wiegt. Aber bei ca 3000 â¬ Grundpreis ist das auch wieder recht kostspielig. Bergauf war es einem gleich schweren playzone klar Ã¼berlegen.


----------



## fuschnick (7. Dezember 2010)

denke mal da spielt nicht nur der Rahmen und Gewicht sondern auch Reifen, Dämpfer, etc. eine Rolle..


----------



## haterrespect (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Dropzone 2010. Ich will mir hinten nen Vivid Stahlfederdämpfer reinbauen. Wie kann ich ausrechnen, welche Federhärte ich brauche? Dämpferlänge ist doch 240mm bei 76mm Hub oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## chaz (7. Dezember 2010)

Drück´ misch!


----------



## cliomare (7. Dezember 2010)

Soo,

heute ist mein Trailflow gekommen. Schaut schick aus. Werde es aber etwas umbauen und verkaufe deshalb Laufräder samt Reifen, Bremsen, Gabel und Dämpfer. (Denk mir grad dass ich besser auf das Mehrgewicht sche***en und mir ein Dropzone holen hätt sollen, würd mir jetzt viel Aufwand sparen ).

Also wer was braucht soll sich melden...


----------



## paradisoinferno (7. Dezember 2010)

Glückwünsch zum neuen Rad - äh nein - Rahmen
Man braucht ja übern Winter was zum basteln
Welche Teile sollen denn ran?

Verstehe trotzdem nicht ganz, willst Du etwa das Bike "erleichtern"?


----------



## Stefan_78 (7. Dezember 2010)

kannste das nicht einfach umtauschen??und den Mehrwert beisteuern??könntest dir das basteln ersparen!


----------



## Michael140 (7. Dezember 2010)

Du hast doch 30 Tage Rückgabe recht. Ich würde tauschen


----------



## cliomare (7. Dezember 2010)

- Ich will die Elixir R durch die CR tauschen (na ja nicht sehr sinnvoll aber fÃ¼rs Ego).
- Der LRS ist mir zu schwer, wird gegen Mavic 729 mit DT Swiss FR 440 Naben getauscht.
- Gabel will ich was abesenkbares, kommt eine Talas 180 rein.
- DÃ¤mpfer kommt der Vivid Air rein, dem trau ich bei AbwÃ¤rts orientiertem Einsatz etwas mehr zu.


Komme halbwegs gÃ¼nstig an die gewÃ¼nschten Parts und je nachdem wie viel ich fÃ¼r die Teile bekomme werde ich um 3000â¬ aussteigen, damit Ã¤hnlich viel wie fÃ¼rs Dropzone aber ein ganzes StÃ¼ck leichter. Besonders sinnvoll ist's vielleicht echt nicht, aber wie schon erwÃ¤hnt will man Ã¼bern Winter ja was zum Basteln haben . Umgetauscht wird nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (7. Dezember 2010)

...na dann viel Spaß......und lass uns mit Fotos teilhaben


----------



## Michael140 (7. Dezember 2010)

Für mein WinterCustom habe ich gerade Laufräder bestellt. Es lebe der Winter. Vivid Air lasse ich dir den Vortritt. Ich hoffe das er durch die bessere druckstufe auch besser bergauf geht das der dhx. Leider muss ich etwas mehr ausgeben für den vivid. Zwar nicht Liste, aber ..... Als Gabel gibt's die Lyrik dh 2011. Laut sportimport hat diese eine andere Kartusche als die 2010er. Sie hat 2011 eine Blackbox drin welche besser sein soll.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Dezember 2010)

Servus,


Michael140 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich was sagen. Das sx Trail fÃ¤hrt super Raum und super runter. Ich hÃ¤tte es ja auch abgespeckt, da es 17kg wiegt. Aber bei ca 3000 â¬ Grundpreis ist das auch wieder recht kostspielig. Bergauf war es einem gleich schweren playzone klar Ã¼berlegen.


GefÃ¼hlt ging meiner Meinung nach das Torque schon besser, komfortabler bergauf, als das Sx Trail.


fuschnick schrieb:


> denke mal da spielt nicht nur der Rahmen und Gewicht sondern auch Reifen, DÃ¤mpfer, etc. eine Rolle..


Von daher verwundert mich das umso mehr 


cliomare schrieb:


> - Ich will die Elixir R durch die CR tauschen (na ja nicht sehr sinnvoll aber fÃ¼rs Ego).
> - Der LRS ist mir zu schwer, wird gegen Mavic 729 mit DT Swiss FR 440 Naben getauscht.
> - Gabel will ich was abesenkbares, kommt eine Talas 180 rein.
> - DÃ¤mpfer kommt der Vivid Air rein, dem trau ich bei AbwÃ¤rts orientiertem Einsatz etwas mehr zu.


Wie wÃ¤ren Mavic Ex721 Felgen statt 729? Leichter, auch sehr stabil und nicht dellenanfÃ¤llig. Hope Pro 2 Naben wÃ¼rde ich auch den Vortritt geben 

Ich habe mich nun entschieden und bleibe beim Fanes. Danke euch fÃ¼r eure Hilfe und weiterhin viel Freude mit euren Torques.

GrÃ¼Ãe
Kalle


----------



## cliomare (8. Dezember 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wie wären Mavic Ex721 Felgen statt 729? Leichter, auch sehr stabil und nicht dellenanfällig. Hope Pro 2 Naben würde ich auch den Vortritt geben
> 
> Grüße
> Kalle




Bin psychisch geschädigt von meinen DT 2350 Laufrädern. Mit diesen schmalen Felgen in Kombination mit eher wenig Druck und 2.5er Reifen fahr ich nur mehr von Platten zu Platten (und das Hinterrad hat nach einer halben Saison auch schon reihenweise fette Dellen).
Und das wo ich vor dem Umstieg in 3 Jahren nur 2 oder 3 Platten gehabt hab.

Die 729er sind deutlich breiter, ich hoff dass ich damit endlich von der Plattenpest geheilt werde.


----------



## martin! (8. Dezember 2010)

dreh die linke schraube, ohne das konische teil auf dem das lager sitzt, wieder ein stück rein und dann versuch die andere vorsichtig damit raus zu drücken. evtl. hilfts wenn du aus der hauptkammer vom dämpfer die luft lässt um den druck vom dem lager zu nehmen.
in die rechte schraube kannst du auch einen hex-schlüssel stecken und damit vorsichtig etwas wackeln.
alles ganz piano, damit du die hülse im innern nicht vermackelst.

der einfachste weg wäre einfach die bremsleitung vom -sattel zu schrauben und das kabel so durch zu ziehen. danach eben entlüften.


----------



## cliomare (8. Dezember 2010)

martin! schrieb:


> dreh die linke schraube, ohne das konische teil auf dem das lager sitzt, wieder ein stück rein und dann versuch die andere vorsichtig damit raus zu drücken. evtl. hilfts wenn du aus der hauptkammer vom dämpfer die luft lässt um den druck vom dem lager zu nehmen.
> in die rechte schraube kannst du auch einen hex-schlüssel stecken und damit vorsichtig etwas wackeln.
> alles ganz piano, damit du die hülse im innern nicht vermackelst.



Danke!
So ähnlich hab ichs jetzt eh geschafft. War zwar nicht ganz so piano aber es lebt noch alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (8. Dezember 2010)

hehe, ok


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Dezember 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> Bin psychisch geschädigt von meinen DT 2350 Laufrädern. Mit diesen schmalen Felgen in Kombination mit eher wenig Druck und 2.5er Reifen fahr ich nur mehr von Platten zu Platten (und das Hinterrad hat nach einer halben Saison auch schon reihenweise fette Dellen).
> Und das wo ich vor dem Umstieg in 3 Jahren nur 2 oder 3 Platten gehabt hab.
> 
> Die 729er sind deutlich breiter, ich hoff dass ich damit endlich von der Plattenpest geheilt werde.



Kann ich nachvollziehen. Bei den älteren DT Felgen nervt die Beulenpest. Ich fahre seit einem halben Jahr die angesprochenen Ex 721 Felgen mit Muddy Marys in 2,35". Bisher gabs da keine Probleme.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## trhaflhow (9. Dezember 2010)

hallo ich habe seit letzter woche auch ein torque, das trailflow es hat eine Fox 36 float fit RC2.
 beim einstellen der gabel ist mir aufgefallen dass der blaue äussere drehring rechts oben an der gabel - also der für die high speed compression, wenn ichs richtig verstehe- in uhrzeigerrichtung einen anschlag hat. in gegenrichtung kann ich ihn quasi endlos drehen.
kenn jemand was dazu sagen? ist das normal?  wenn nein, was ist das problem? ev lösung?

danke schon mal


----------



## Michael140 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke nicht das es normal ist. Auf der Fox Seite müsste der einstellbereich angegeben sein. Meine 32er war auch nicht i.o. Beim lockout hat sich did Druckstuffe total verstellt.


----------



## evilMonkeey (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi leute,
ich möchte mir ergänzend zu meinen Downhiller ein 2. Bike kaufen.
1 für alles. Gechillte Touren, nix anspruchsvolles. Und dabei auch super Bergabperformance, darauf leg ich viel wert. Bikepark besuche ohne Kompromisse sollten auch dabei sein . Mir ist nun das Canyon Torque Trailflow (2011er) ins auge gestochen. Wollte mir davor evtl nen SX Trail besorgen, aber das sind ja nochmal 2 Preisklassen unterschied.

Jemand der erfahrung mit dem 2010er modell hat?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir meine entscheidung leicher machen.

MFG Jonas


----------



## Michael140 (9. Dezember 2010)

Meine Schwester hat sich ein 2010er sx Trail 1 gekauft. Sie hat ex aber nur drei mal fahren können (siehe user Bild) Da sie beruflich immer auf Tour ist. Sie überlegt es abzugeben. Wäre das was für dich? Ist grösse m


----------



## evilMonkeey (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
bin ziemlich groß gewachsen, 1.97m, daher ist das m leider nix für mich.
Rahmengröße brauch ich L bei Canyon als auch beim SX. Kann da leider keine Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Michael140 (9. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, säh was komisch aus.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Dezember 2010)

Hm gute Frage. Ich kenne das Demo 7, Sx Trail 2010 und bin auch mal kurz mit dem 2010er Torque gefahren.

Für gemütliche Touren ist das Sx Trail bedingt geeignet, da recht schwer und viel zu oversized. Da du ja noch ein Demo fährst, würde ich eher zum Torque greifen.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Michael140 (9. Dezember 2010)

Was wäre mit dem neuen Noton von yt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (10. Dezember 2010)

kurze frage...weiß jemand ob die dämpferbuchsen vom evolver isx-6 auch am marzocchi roco tst passen oder brauch ich neue? danke


----------



## evilMonkeey (10. Dezember 2010)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Was wäre mit dem neuen Noton von yt?




Das YT find ich nicht schön...parts sind nicht so pralle für den preisunterschied. Außerdem neuer rahmen...wer weiss wie haltbar das ding ist? Laut tests soll das torque ja ziemlich rocken. Ist der rahmen von 2010 zu 2011 geändert worden?


----------



## Michael140 (11. Dezember 2010)

So, ich habe mal ne ganz dumme Frage. Ich baue gerade mein Torque auf und habe eine Avid CR mit 185 mm hinten. Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, dann könnt ich doch einfach die Bremse an den Rahmen schrauben und fertig ist das Ding, oder? Leider passt es bei mir nicht. Die Scheibe kommt an die Bremse. D.h. die Bremse sitzt zu tief. Habe ich einen Denkfehler? Welchen Adapter von Avid brauche ich, um von 185 auf 203 mm umzurüsten? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## kNiRpS (11. Dezember 2010)

der rahmen is meines wissens nach für 180mm konstruiert, nicht für 185mm.....vermutlich passts deswegen nicht. welchen adapter du brauchst weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Michael140 (11. Dezember 2010)

Auf der webseite steht das 180 und 185 ohne Adapter montierbar sei.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (11. Dezember 2010)

Bei Avid musst du die Ausgleichscheiben mit montieren, das sind die entscheidenten fünf millimeter.


----------



## Michael140 (11. Dezember 2010)

... die dann leider fehlen. Habe aber gerade einen pm 185 mm Adapter im Keller gefunden. Damit passt 203 dann. Nicht schön aber passt


----------



## Suicyclist (11. Dezember 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Bei Avid musst du die Ausgleichscheiben mit montieren, das sind die entscheidenten fünf millimeter.



Die 5mm beziehst Du jetzt aber auf den Scheibendurchmesser?
Die Ausgleichsscheiben sollten aber nur 2,5mm stark sein, oder?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. Dezember 2010)

Ne wenn du PM 185 hast brauchst bei Avid noch so Ausrichtungsscheiben, das sind die fünf millimeter. Bei Shimano brauchts so was nicht, die kann man ohne Ausgleichscheiben montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wortwitz (12. Dezember 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ne wenn du PM 185 hast brauchst bei Avid noch so Ausrichtungsscheiben, das sind die fünf millimeter. Bei Shimano brauchts so was nicht, die kann man ohne Ausgleichscheiben montieren.



185mm Scheibe bezieht sich auf den Durchmesser => 2,5mm Unterlegscheiben


----------



## eikee (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jungs!

Ich habe gerade die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Torque gemacht     Jetzt wollte nen kleinen Rat von euch bzw Belehrung, falls ich was falsch gemacht habe (Bike Pflege) 

Da ich zum Teil durch gesalzene Straßen fahren musste, habe ich das verdreckte Bike nach der Tour im Garten *mitm Wasserstrahl abgespritzt*. Anschließend habe ich die *Standrohre der Gabel und das des Dämpfers* mit einem Lappen trocken gewischt und dann *mit* einem *Motoröl (HD 15w 40) eingeschmiert* und n paar mal kräftig eingefedert.

Die Kette habe ich vor der Tour mit Öl und n bissl Fett geschmiert.


Reicht das an pflege oder sollte ich noch was machen? Ich bin halt nur son schisser, weil das mein neues Baby ist und ihr wisst ja bestimmt wie das dann ist =)


----------



## Otterauge (12. Dezember 2010)

Das ist doch hervorragend, so mache ich es auch. Kannst ja nicht jedes mal Seifenwasser auspacken und mit Zahnbürste dran gehen


----------



## eikee (12. Dezember 2010)

Nagut. wir wollen's ja nicht übertreiben  So groß ist die liebe dann doch nicht. Und außerdem hab ich hier nur eine elektrische Zahnbürste =)


----------



## martin! (12. Dezember 2010)

umso besser


----------



## trophy (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen dafür entschuldige ich mich schonmal im Vorraus, denn die antworten auf meine Fragen stehen sicher irgentwo auf den 116 (!) Seiten.
Ich fahre ein Tourque FR 8.0 von 2008 und möchte nun ein paar Änderungen Vornehmen , zu denen ich folgende Fragen an euch hab.

1. Ich hab einen Rahmen in der Größe M. Weöche Stahlfederdämpfer kann ich einbauen und welche davon könnt ihr empfehlen?

2. Wie breit ist das Tretlager und welche "leichte" Kurbel (muss stabil sein) könnt ihr empfehlen?

3. Erfahrungen zum Umbau auf Totem Coil?

4. Wie haltbar sind die Naben? (brauch neue Felgen und die Frage nach einem kompletten LRS stellt sich)  

Danke schonmal an alle und einen schönen Abend noch.
trophy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (12. Dezember 2010)

1. Fox DHX4.0/5.0 oder RS Vivid oder MZ Roco
2. müsste 73mm sein...SLX wäre denke ich der beste kompromis aus gewicht/preis/stabilität
3. soll einiges bringen auch was die geometrie angeht
4. keine ahnung


----------



## trophy (12. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort schonmal. Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar Eindrücke von Dämpfern.
MfG trophy


----------



## kNiRpS (12. Dezember 2010)

ich glaube arg viel mehr coil dämpfer wurden nicht verbaut  vielleicht noch n fox van r aber sonst?


----------



## wortwitz (12. Dezember 2010)

trophy schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort schonmal. Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar Eindrücke von Dämpfern.
> MfG trophy



Ja da wirst du jetzt kaum ne objektive Meinung bekommen, da einfach jeder einen Favoriten hat bzw ne Marke ned mag. Ich zum Beispiel bin eher der Fox-Fan und würd mir nie ne MZ ans bike bauen...


----------



## Michael140 (12. Dezember 2010)

Als lrs kann ich die veltec v-two echt empfehlen. Die gibt's gerade fÃ¼r 249â¬ und wiegen 1950g. Ich hatte selber schon welche an meinem letzten Rad und war echt zufrieden. Die sind echt sau stabiel. Und der Preis ist echt super.


----------



## hugecarl (12. Dezember 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ich glaube arg viel mehr coil dämpfer wurden nicht verbaut  vielleicht noch n fox van r aber sonst?



Gibt noch einiges, Dueller, X-Fusion, Cane Creek Double Barrel ...


----------



## kNiRpS (12. Dezember 2010)

meinst du jetzt, dass es diese dämpfer auch noch gibt oder das die jemand in einem torque verbaut hat? kann mir fast nich vorstellen das jemand nen double barrel in ein torque bastelt


----------



## hugecarl (12. Dezember 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> meinst du jetzt, dass es diese dämpfer auch noch gibt oder das die jemand in einem torque verbaut hat? kann mir fast nich vorstellen das jemand nen double barrel in ein torque bastelt



Nö ich mein nur das es die gibt. Warum sollte mans nich machen ?


----------



## kNiRpS (12. Dezember 2010)

also mir persönlich wäre ein double barrel ersten zu teuer, vergleichbar mit dem rahmen/rad preis und damit auch oversized. kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der torque-rahmen alles aus dem double rausholen kann 
(aber nicht falsch verstehen, fahre selber ein torque und bin mit diesem super zufrieden)


----------



## haterrespect (13. Dezember 2010)

kann mir mal jemand sagen, was für eine Einbaubreite die hintere Nabe des Torque Dropzone 2010 hat. Beim Nachmessen komme ich auf 142mm?? Dachte eigentlich, dass es nur 135 und 150er Naben gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (13. Dezember 2010)

haterrespect schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand sagen, was für eine Einbaubreite die hintere Nabe des Torque Dropzone 2010 hat. Beim Nachmessen komme ich auf 142mm?? Dachte eigentlich, dass es nur 135 und 150er Naben gibt.



142mm ist Syntace X12. Hat jedes Torque ab 2010er Rahmen!!


----------



## Michael140 (13. Dezember 2010)

X12 ist 142mm.


----------



## Michael140 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ok, ich war zu langsam.


----------



## haterrespect (13. Dezember 2010)

und was brauch ich dann für ne Nabe? 135mm schätz ich mal, oder?


----------



## Michael140 (13. Dezember 2010)

Nein, 142x12 auch als x12 bezeichnet.


----------



## ohschda (13. Dezember 2010)

haterrespect schrieb:


> und was brauch ich dann für ne Nabe? 135mm schätz ich mal, oder?



Du brauchst eine 142mmX12 Narbe. Gibt auch je nach Hersteller Umbaukits von 135 auf 142mm. Ich hab z.B. eine Fun Works 3-Way mit Umbau auf 142mm.


----------



## haterrespect (13. Dezember 2010)

Aha,
das heißt meine Deemax Nabe ist auch eine 135er mit Umbau, da es die Deemax nur in 135 und 150 gibt.
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Otterauge (13. Dezember 2010)

Jemand schon ein 
*Rock Shox - Vivid R2C Dämpfer 2011 verbaut und wie geht der auf dem Torque
*


----------



## tommyOO (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,

wollte mir im Frühjahr auch ein anderes Bike zulegen.Bin am schwanken zwischen dem Torque 6.0 Rockzone und dem Cube Hanzz,welches würdet ihr nehmen? Das Canyon ist etwas schwerer mit 17,20kg (Hanzz 16,50kg),aber der Preis vom Canyon ist schon unschlagbar und es hat auch zwei Kettenblätter. Nur welche Breite haben die Maxxis,sind zwei Versionen montiert oder? Wer hat schon Erfahrungen mit dem Rockzone wegen Bergauftauglichkeit? Werde es auf jeden Fall in Koblenz testen gehen. Bis dahin. Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (14. Dezember 2010)

Beim Rockzone sind die 2,5" Maxxis Minions 42a (v.) und 60a (h.) verbaut.

ACHTUNG: auf dem bild der canyon homepage sind die minions genau verkehrt verbaut.(60a vorne)


----------



## wortwitz (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich würd mich bei Canyon eh nicht auf die Homepagebilder verlassen, da gibts häufiger mal kleine Fehler.


----------



## ohschda (14. Dezember 2010)

wortwitz schrieb:


> Ich würd mich bei Canyon eh nicht auf die Homepagebilder verlassen, da gibts häufiger mal kleine Fehler.



Davon abgesehen sind Reifen wohl das letzte das bei einer Kaufentscheidung eine Rolle spielen sollte. Wenn man einigermaßen regelmäßig fährt sind die in einem halben Jahr eh platt (abgefahren). Und dann holt man sich seine "Traumbereifung"


----------



## wortwitz (14. Dezember 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen sind Reifen wohl das letzte das bei einer Kaufentscheidung eine Rolle spielen sollte. Wenn man einigermaßen regelmäßig fährt sind die in einem halben Jahr eh platt (abgefahren). Und dann holt man sich seine "Traumbereifung"



naja, ein Jahr kann man mit den meisten Reifen schon fahren 
aber hast natürlich recht, Reifen sind schnell getauscht und kein kaufkriterium.


----------



## Otterauge (15. Dezember 2010)

Im 2010 Torpue FR sollte doch ein Vivid 222 x 70mm (8.75 x 2.75) keine probleme machen anstatt 216 oder?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Dezember 2010)

Du brauchst 240mm Einbaulänge!


Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (16. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt werde ich aber Nachdenklich... messen tu ich 222mm Bolzenmitte zu Bolzen Mitte. Misst man etwa das gesamtmaß...?

Zu den 2010 Outlet Bikes lese ich keine Details welcher das ist.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Dezember 2010)

2010 gab es kein FR. 2010 sind es 240 mm, Torque ES und FR haben 222 mm. Von Dämpferauge zu Dämpferauge gemessen ist richtig.


----------



## Otterauge (16. Dezember 2010)

Jo ich Mehlauge meinte ES....

Danke


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Dezember 2010)

Na denn passt es ja  

Soll ein Vivid oder Vivid Air verbaut werden?


----------



## Otterauge (16. Dezember 2010)

Vivid denke ich. Das Mehrgewicht macht mir nichts. Denke mit 500er oder 550er Feder für meine 110kg blank..


----------



## trophy (16. Dezember 2010)

wo wir grade bei canyon sind. ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken mal den vivid coil zu testen. ich weiß nun das ich bei nem hub von 70 und nem federweg von 160 ein üv von ca 2,29 zu 1 hab(fr 8.0 rahmen). da ich gestern langweile hatte, hab ich den gesammten thread durch gelesen. deshalb weiß ich das das üv nur ein durchschnittswert ist und somit nur als sehr grober richtwert dienen sollte. laut den werten die rockshox angibt wäre das ja ein tune a. nun ist aber die allgemeine stimmung im thread sehr schwankend. auf dem ersten drittel der seiten waren alle mit tune a zufrieden und die die es nicht hatten, beschwärten sich über sehr viel dämpfung. im letzten teil des threads ist es im schnitt nun eher so das ihr euch über zu wenig dämpfung beklagt und somit eher auf tune b oder c umgerüstet wird.
jetzt nun zur frage. was empfehlt ihr mir für für ein tune für das einsatzgebiet freeridetouren/park?
ich hatte vor ne 350er feder als erstes zu testen (gewicht: 84 fahrbereit)
mit freundlichen grüßen
trophy


----------



## _Sebo_ (16. Dezember 2010)

Sooo, heute geht meine Karre in die Inspektion und bekommt endlich die Kettenführung...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Dezember 2010)

Und alle so: "Yeah!"


----------



## _Sebo_ (16. Dezember 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Und alle so: "Yeah!"





Bin halt mal gespannt was die so kann...^^


----------



## DailyRaider (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Problem bei den Felgen des 2011er Trailfow. Hier die derzeitige stand des Emailverkehs. Alle Infos enthalten:                            


_Betreff:_ _Re: Ihre Canyon Bestellung VA1109345 ist auf dem Weg  zu Ihnen_ 
_Von:_                                                                   XXXXX                                                             
_An:_ _"Canyon Bicycles GmbH" <[email protected]>_ 
_Datum:_ _                                         11.12.10 15:41:26_
_
Sehr geehrtes Canyon Team,

diese Woche habe ich mein Rad erhalten  und ich bin wirklich begeistert! Im Vergleich zu meiner Bestellung von  2009 eine starke Verbesserung.
 Vielen Dank für das kulante  Entgegenkommen, ich werde das bei meinem nächsten Kauf beherzigen.

Neben  dem Lob leider auch ein Tadel. Als ich heute die Aufkleber von den Sun  Ringle Felgen entfernte, kamen an beiden Felgen Abblätterungen zum  Vorschein. 
Am Vorderrad in Farhrtrichtung rechts und am Hinterrad  auf beiden Seiten. Auffällig ist, dass die Stellen an den Schweisnähten  sind. 

Ich möchte jetzt nichts unterstellen aber ich möchte eine  Erklärung. Ausserdem interessiert es mich ob an diesen Stellen die  übrige Beschichtung auch abblättern wird?

Vielen Dank für alles  und mit freundlichen Grüssen

XXXX
Anbei die  Bilder von den beschädigten Stellen_

Antwort von Canyon:

_Betreff:_ _Re: [Ticket#2010121110000508] Ihre Canyon Bestellung  VA1109345 ist auf dem Weg zu Ihnen_ 
_Von:_ _"Servicecenter | Canyon Bicycles  GmbH" <[email protected]>                                                          *ins  Adressbuch*          |  *zum Chat  einladen* _ 
_An:_ _"XXXX"_ 
_Datum:_ _                                         13.12.10 14:26:50_
_
Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Wir freuen uns das Sie sich für ein Produkt  von uns entschieden haben.

Bei unsachgemäßen entfernen von Aufklebern die sich auf eloxierten oder  lackierten Materialien befinden kann es zum abblättern der Schichten  kommen. Ein weiteres Abblättern der Schicht können Sie verhindern in dem  Sie eine Tupfer Klarlack auf die Stelle aufbringen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie  weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns  wenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

Ich habe die Aufkleber mit einem Haushaltsfön erhitzt und vorsichtig abgezogen. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. Dezember 2010)

Klarlack drauf und gut is´.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Dezember 2010)

Fragmal lieber im Laufradforum, da gibts Leute mit Erfahrung an hunderten von Felgen (zb felix). 
Grundsätzlich ist die Begründung von C. ja nachvollziehbar, und dass die Aufkleber ja auch hässliche Stellen überdecken sollen, ist ja auch nichts Neues.


----------



## paradisoinferno (16. Dezember 2010)

Solche Sachen sind natürlich immer ärgerlich und trüben die Freude am neuen Rad.

Eigentlich dachte ist, dass die Felge anodisiert sei....

Je nach Lackierung kann soetwas schon passieren, vor allem an der Stelle, an der die Felge "zusammengesetzt" ist.

Es werden wahrscheinlich nicht die letzten Macken sein.

Wie gesagt, entweder gleich n Tupfer Klarlack drauf oder halt erst mit Farbe oder Edding arbeiten


----------



## wortwitz (16. Dezember 2010)

Klarlack drauf und nicht weiter drüber nachdenken. Nach ein paar mal fahren werden sich wohl noch andere beschädigungen ergeben und dann felts nichmehr auf. sind halt die ersten beschädigungen, und die sind bekanntlich die schlimmsten


----------



## evilMonkeey (16. Dezember 2010)

wortwitz schrieb:


> Klarlack drauf und nicht weiter drüber nachdenken. Nach ein paar mal fahren werden sich wohl noch andere beschädigungen ergeben und dann felts nichmehr auf. sind halt die ersten beschädigungen, und die sind bekanntlich die schlimmsten



Jap...ich würds auch einfach mal so hinnehmen. mir ist das gleich passiert letztes jahr mit meinem demo. wenn ich mir heute die felgen angucke, dann kann ich nur noch drüber schmunzeln. die kratzer kommen so oder so. ist leider so. also kein kopf machen. is zwar doof wenns niegel nagel neu ist. 

*freu mich schon super aufs trailflow*


----------



## _Sebo_ (16. Dezember 2010)

Möchte mir eine neue Sattelklemme zulegen! Hat jemand eben das Maß (Torque 2010)
im kopf?! 

Danke!!


----------



## Xplosion51 (16. Dezember 2010)

30,9 mm Torque 2010/11


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Dezember 2010)

Müsst 34,9mm sein


----------



## Michael140 (17. Dezember 2010)

Trotz allem sollte eine eloxalschicht sich nicht lösen können. Ist doch kein Lack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiss79 (17. Dezember 2010)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe die Aufkleber mit einem Haushaltsfön erhitzt und vorsichtig abgezogen. Was sagt ihr dazu?



Shit happens. Damit muss man leben, die Stellen sind aber auch klein. Ausserdem warum tadelst Du bei Canyon, wenn dir das bei deiner Aktion passiert?



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Müsst 34,9mm sein



- Edit: Mein Fehler - Ich nehm alles zurück hab net richtig gelesen.

Gruß


----------



## githriz (17. Dezember 2010)

Gefragt war das Maß der Klemme, nicht der Durchmesser der Stütze!


----------



## tiss79 (17. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt! Merci, richtig lesen würde manchmal gut tun . Da war ich voreilig.

Gruß


----------



## DailyRaider (17. Dezember 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten, ich sehs jetzt auch nicht so krass aber selbst wenn es durch mich entstanden wäre(was es meiner meininung nach nicht ist) ist es immernoch eine minderwertige Lackierung, Beschichtung oder was auch immer da drauf ist. Wie soll der, ich nenns jetzt mal Lack, im Gelände halten wenn der nicht mal nen Bepper überlebt? 



tiss79 schrieb:


> ... Ausserdem warum tadelst Du bei Canyon, wenn dir das bei deiner Aktion passiert?...




Ähm, ja


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

Eloxal hält schon besser als Lack , aber Macken von Steinen gibts immer. Ist halt ein MTB.

Sind das eigentlich die gesteckten MTX33 oder die geschweissten - ist da eine Schweissnaht zu sehen?


----------



## _Sebo_ (17. Dezember 2010)

danke für das maß... 
cheerz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmok (19. Dezember 2010)

*eineimmerwiederkehrendefrage*
Am FRX , bei 105kg Leergewicht ,
        bei strecken wie zb.
http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/strecken/free-cross.php

ist da ne 650er Feder angemessen ?
oder schon zu weich ? 
wieviel einfluss hat ne Feder generell auf die Streckenwahl ?
DH, FR , Nosho
gibs da den unltimativen Link der mir das erklärt ?
bedank für antworten


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Dezember 2010)

ist def. nicht zu weich. Ich würde sagen eher zu hart.
Bin wieder davon weg und fahr jetzt ne 550er. Passt
super.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hey Schmok,

ich bewege mich in einer ähnlichen Gewichtsklasse und fahre auch eine 550er Feder. Der Durchhang "Sag" passt ganz gut und liegt bei ca. 25%- 30%. Grundsätzlich wird ja über die Federhärte  nur der "Sag" eingestellt, d. h. der Negativfederweg. Den benötigst Du ja um z. B. beim Überfahren eines Lochs/ einer Senke den Bodenkontakt nicht zu verlieren (das würde bedeuten, wenn Du eine Strecke glatt wie eine Autobahn nur mit extremen Sprüngen, oder hohen Drops hättest bräuchtest Du eigentlich keinen nennenswerten Durchhang/ Sag ).
Wenn der Durchhang für Dich dann passend eingestellt  ist (25%-30%, je nach Vorliebe) sollte der Rest über eine entsprechende Einstellung der Druckstufe hinzubekommen sein.

Bei gleichen Fahrsituationen kann ein Durchschlag verhindert werden mit einer weichen Feder und einer hohen Dämpfung oder mit einer harten Feder und geringer Dämpfung.
Wie Du die Energie in Deinem Fahrwerk vernichten möchtest hängt dann allein von Deinen Vorlieben ab .

Gruß und einen schönen 4. Advent,

Markus


----------



## Jobi (19. Dezember 2010)

Hi Dudes!

Hab die Tage meine Reverb von HaiBIKE bekommen, krieg sie aber kein Schlag eingedrückt. Bin ich jetzt echt zu doof oder was? 
Zu leicht kann ich nicht sein, bin > 100 kg.
Hab von nem Produktionsfehler gehört, weshalb sich die Auslieferung verzögern sollte. Habt Ihr was davon gehört?

Rockt on Männers!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. Dezember 2010)

Servus,

anbei Fotos meines 2010er Torque Playzones in Originalausstattung. Bin immer noch zwischen Alutech Fanes und dem Torque hin und her gerissen.





Sollte ich beim Torque bleiben, stehen einige Teile zum Verkauf (siehe Bikemarkt)





Hat jemand von euch einen Vivid Air in seinem 2010er Torque verbaut oder ist ihn probegefahren?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## _Sebo_ (19. Dezember 2010)

vielleicht ist die hydraulikleitung zu oder zu voll!?
von einer fehlproduktion hab ich nichts gehört...


----------



## Jobi (20. Dezember 2010)

Hab jetzt mal an dem Speed-Rädchen am Remote in Richtung + gedreht, also auf ganz ganz schnell. Jetzt senkt sie zwar ab, braucht aber 4-5 Sekunden um wieder auszufahren.
Kann das normal sein bei dem vielgepriesenen Ding? Also da war meine CB Joplin aber um einiges schneller!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Dezember 2010)

@kalle: der Verkauf der 66 wird sich jedenfalls schwer gestalten, zumindest zu einem vernünftigen Preis. Das weiß ich leider aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## paradisoinferno (20. Dezember 2010)

Kann nur mit Luft im System in Verbindung gebracht werden, deshalb wohl neu Befüllen nötig...


----------



## onkelz95 (21. Dezember 2010)

hi alle torque fahrer ich habe eine frage und zwar wenn man einen rahmen mit 160 mm federwaeg hat kann man dann einfach die schwinge tauschen um auf 180 zu kommen oder geht das nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (21. Dezember 2010)

wenn du ein Torque mit 160mm am Heck hast, geh ich mal von einem ES aus.
Dann tausch den Monarch (63 Hub) gegen einen Evolver, Dhx, Rocco,... oder was auch immer passt mit 70 Hub, dann hast du 170mm FW, abe ne andere Schwinge gibts da nicht.


----------



## Otterauge (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich tendiere dazu das du ja ein 240er Dämpfer brauchst und den Einbauplatz um den Weg zu erhöhen..

Also mußt du den Dämpfer mittes Verstellung mehr platz geben, also das bedeutet Basteln ist aber machbar mit einer Fräse..


----------



## woodybender (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Freund von mir hat ein Torque ES von 2009 in der Grösse s, passt da ein DHX 5.0 coil Dämpfer, er hatte den Roco air probiert der geht nicht.
Was geht überhaubt an Dämpfern bei dem Rahmen.

Vielen Dank

Woody


----------



## Jogi (21. Dezember 2010)

einen neuen Hebl fräsen wär natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit.

Aber der Herr Onkelz möge uns vielleicht vorher mal aufklären, was er hat und was er haben will.


----------



## Jogi (21. Dezember 2010)

woodybender schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Freund von mir hat ein Torque ES von 2009 in der Grösse s, passt da ein DHX 5.0 coil Dämpfer, er hatte den Roco air probiert der geht nicht.
> Was geht überhaubt an Dämpfern bei dem Rahmen.
> ...




Evolver ISX 6 (oder 4)


----------



## onkelz95 (21. Dezember 2010)

ich habe in ebay kleinanzeigen ein torque für 650 euro gebraucht gesehen aber nur mit 160 mm federweg und da ich eins mit 180 haben will hab ich überlegt ob ich die schwinge tauschen könnte aber das geht nicht so wie ich sehe und eine neu machen kann ich nicht dazu fehlen mir die mittel aber danke


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Dezember 2010)

2007er FR7. Auch wenn 160 draufstehen, mit dem Manitou Dämpfer sind 173mm drin. Der Dämpfer ist nicht schlecht!

Man kann die Schwinge vom FRX reinbauen, mit Wippe, hab mal sowas gesehen.


----------



## woodybender (21. Dezember 2010)

Ist es möglich in ein Torque ES von 2009 in Grösse S ein Stahlfederdämpfer einzubauen z.b. einen DHX 5.0 .


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

welche Erfahrungen haben denn die Fahrer der Torque 2010 Modelle mit dem DHX Air gemacht?

Ist der Dämpfer für das Torque geeignet oder sollte man sich doch nach einer Alternative umsehen?

Kann man einen guten Kompromiss aus Sensibilität und Durchschlagsschutz finden? Den Torque Alpinist-Thread habe ich schon durchgelesen.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (21. Dezember 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Erfahrungen haben denn die Fahrer der Torque 2010 Modelle mit dem DHX Air gemacht?
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=480412


----------



## J.West (21. Dezember 2010)

Ahh... Das Canyon Torque - Dämpfer Thema...

Vor kurzem habe ich mir nen DHX RC4 in mein 2010er Trailflow eingebaut.
Mein vorgezogenes Fazit (obwohl der Bikepark-/Extremtest wetterbedingt noch aussteht):
Ich bin begeistert!!! Der Dämpfer passt super zum Hinterbau und bringt spürbaren Performancegewinn!

Das erste was mir, als ich das Rad neu hatte auffiehl, war dass der DHX Air im mittleren Federwegsbereich 
etwas durchsackte und die 180mm schnell ausgenutzt waren. Ich vermisste Reserven. 
Mit mehr Druck im Piggyback konnte ich diesen Effekt kompensieren, jedoch litt auch das Ansprechverhalten darunter. 
Kein akzeptabler Kompromiss für mich. Also entschied ich mich für einen Dämpferwechsel.

Der RC4 fühlte sich auf den ersten Metern meiner Testrunde straffer aber auch deutlich sensiebler an. 
Subjektiv straffer deswegen, weil der Dämpfer nicht mehr durchsackt, sonder nur soviel Hub freigiebt, wie erforderlich. 
Das Fahrwerk stellt so mehr "effektiv nutzbaren Federweg" zur Verfügung.
 Auf ruppigen Strecken/Wurzelteppichen etc. verhärtet der Dämper nicht sondern bleibt im Gegensatz zum AIR geschmeidig.
Die linerare Stahlfedercharakteristik passt gut zum Hinterbau!
(Ich bin gespannt auf die ersten Fahrberichte der Rockzone-Piloten) 
Wippen ist übrigens trotz fehlendem ProPedal und sehr geringer Druckstufeneinstellung kein Thema.


----------



## Radon0 (21. Dezember 2010)

Abend,
ich hätte mal eine frage, was bedeutet trailflow. Fließender Trail? Was versteht man darunter?
mfg


----------



## Xplosion51 (21. Dezember 2010)

Ürsprüngliche sollte die Bennenung der Torque Modelle Klarheit über deren Einsatzbereich vermittleln.  

Mit TRAILFLOW ist ein endurolastiger Freerider gemeint,der vor keiner Tour zurückschreckt.


----------



## piotty (21. Dezember 2010)

hallo leute,
habe die kefü von canyon bekommen u da sind gar keine schrauben mitgeliefert. ist das so o haben die das vergessen? man, für 48Euronen könnte man doch wirklich mal 3 schrauben mitliefern, oder?


----------



## piotty (22. Dezember 2010)

wow, jetzt habe ich bei canyon angerufen und tatsächlich muß man nach den schrauben fragen u sie dann auch kaufen. 1,95 euro das stück! die haben es doch nicht alle, oder? bin ich so blöd oder fühle ich mich jetzt abgezockt! das sind zusätzlich ca. 6 euro noch für die schrauben plus versand? ick werd nich mehr, was für ein ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (22. Dezember 2010)

es liegen doch 3 schrauben in der tüte bei, mit dem ganzen kram für den iscg. die müssten passen oder?


----------



## Xplosion51 (22. Dezember 2010)

JA die sind bei einem Neurad dabei,das für Hs geeignet ist.


----------



## piotty (22. Dezember 2010)

ok, richtig, habe ich gefunden und danke. jetzt ist mir aber eine bei 3Nm abgebrochen, die anderen zwei sind bei 6Nm und loctite fest. 7Nm dürfen sie. das gute ist, dass ich die abgebrochene leicht mit einer zange herausdrehen konnte. jetzt muß ich noch eine schraube klarmachen. danke nochmal für den tip mit der iscg-nummer.


----------



## martin! (22. Dezember 2010)

kein problem.
ärgerlich mit der schraube!
geh doch in einen eisenwahrenladen und schau ob sie da die schrauben oder ähnliche für ein paar cent haben bevor du dann die unverschämt teuren von C orderst.


----------



## piotty (22. Dezember 2010)

ja richtig aber die schrauben müssen flache köpfe haben u das ist nicht einfach zu bekommen. bis jetzt habe ich nur "dickköpfige" schrauben bekommen. das ganze artet wirklich in arbeit aus. mist!


----------



## martin! (22. Dezember 2010)

jou, ich habe momentan auch mal wieder meinen 'spass' mit denen..


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Dezember 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=480412



Der Link hilft mir leider nicht sonderlich weiter.

Kommt ihr denn alle mit dem Einstellbereich der Zugstufe am DHX Air zurecht?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Dezember 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Kommt ihr denn alle mit dem Einstellbereich der Zugstufe am DHX Air zurecht?


Reicht von "viel zu langsam" als bis "viel zu schnell".


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Dezember 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Reicht von "viel zu langsam" als bis "viel zu schnell".



Danke, damit kann ich doch schonmal etwas anfangen 
Und sonst bist du auch mit dem DHX Air im Torque zufrieden?

Ich möchte das Radel nun mit 170mm Lyrik aufbauen und hoffe, dass ich letzten Endes bei ca. 15,5kg landen werde.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Dezember 2010)

*Ich gebe mein Canyon Torque ES ab:*

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=334991

Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (27. Dezember 2010)

Spricht was dagegen, die Steuersatzkappe auf einem carbonspacer festzuziehen?!


----------



## paradisoinferno (27. Dezember 2010)

Nein, außer Du willst so fest zuziehen, dass sich der Lenker nicht mehr bewegen läßt


----------



## _Sebo_ (27. Dezember 2010)

okay thanks....


----------



## RolfK (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte eine Frage in die Runde werfen zwecks Variosattelstütze.

Habe mir am WoE ein Torque Trailflow bestellt und möchte so eine Sattelstütze nachrüsten. Momentan tendiere ich zur neuen RockShox, aber es gibt ja noch andere Hersteller. Hat vielleicht schon wer Erfahrung mit diesen Teilen, welche was taugt ?


----------



## paradisoinferno (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Rolf,

es gibt diverse Threads zu den Vario-Stützen, weshalb ich dir die "Such-Funktion" ans Herz legen möchte. 
Hier wird ausgiebig diskutiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490975
auch gern hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=377313
die Reverb ist derzeit wie ich glaube die am meisten gewünschteste, auch am heißesten begehrteste, auch wenn man sie neu befüllen muß, bevor sie so funktioniert wie sie soll:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494272


----------



## RolfK (28. Dezember 2010)

Hey

danke dir für die Info. Werd mich da mal durchlesen.

Jetzt geht's ersma auf die Maloche , hab leider kein Urlaub bekommen.


----------



## Xplosion51 (29. Dezember 2010)

hey,

kann mir jemand der New Torque Besitzer sagen mit wieviel Nm, die Schraube, die das Gewindeinsert des X12-Systems klemmt,angezogen werden soll.


----------



## evilMonkeey (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi, heute mein Packet bekommen...alles soweit gut aber,
auf der seite wo die schaltung ist ist dieses gegenstück für die syntace x-12 achse rausgefallen...lag einfach einzeln im karton. jetzt bekomm ich das nicht mehr rein uns somit auch nicht das hinterrad fest. ideen was ich nun mache?!


edit:
Ok habs hinbekommen...hab die eine hulse von der achse entfernt und dann konnte ich damit die rausgefallene hülse und die achse quasi zentrienen, hab vorher schaltwerk gelöst, und dann vorsichtig mit nen gummihammer "eingepresst". Hülse ist jetzt auf schaltwerkseite wieder drin. achse klemmt auch.


----------



## Xplosion51 (30. Dezember 2010)

genau diese Problematik ist auch wenn man die erwähnte Schraube zu lasch angezogen hat.

Das X12-insert fällt raus bzw greift nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael140 (30. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir ist der gummiring an der x12 gerissen. Muss die Tage mal sehen ob ich was passendes im Labor habe. Ich hoffe das meine Lyrik in drei Wochen vor der Türe liegt. Ich will auch endlich torquen gehen....


----------



## Xplosion51 (30. Dezember 2010)

X12 ersatzteile gibts z.b. bei fahrrad.de


----------



## Michael140 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ach so ne Dichtung werd ich schon haben. Aber vielen dank für den Tipp.


----------



## evilMonkeey (30. Dezember 2010)

So, es ist vollbracht. Mein Bike steht fix und fertig da .
Vorhin noch fix ne miniprobefahrt durch den Schnee gemacht. Erster eindruck: einfach nur pervers geil! Die Federungskomponenten sind noch viel zu Soft eingestellt und die Schaltung brauch auch noch nen kleinen feinschliff zur vollendung.

Hatte bis jetzt nie Fox Federelemente geschweige den Luftdämpfung.
Ich versteht zz nur bahnhof bei den ganzen einstell möglichkeiten. Aufjedenfall muss das ganze straffer werden. Habt ihr ein paar einstellungs tipps für mich.

LG Jonas


----------



## Xplosion51 (31. Dezember 2010)

benutz den sag monitor und pump auf ca 30% SAG auf.(Hauptkammer)

alles weitere hier: 

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Januar 2011)

Servus Tom,

ich muss das Thema "Stahlfederdämpfer" im Torque 2010 nochmal aufgreifen. Welche Federhärte fährst du denn bei welchem Gesamtgewicht in deinem Fox DHX?

Ich habe nun einen RS Vivid 5.1 Dämpfer fürs Torque, daher die Frage 

Für 85kg spuckt der Tf Tuned Spring Calculator für mich bei 3.0" Dämpferhub und 8.09" Federweg für 28% SAG 350 lbs aus.

Grüße und ein frohes Neues Jahr!

Kalle



Tom Servo schrieb:


> Zu dem DHX RC4, den ich mir eingebaut hab. Vorige Tage 'ne eher härtere Tour gemacht und bin voll zufrieden.
> 
> Offensichtlich bekommt man mit dem Ding das feinere Ansprechverhalten von Stahlfedern. Die höhere Linearität macht so Sachen wie Treppenfahren und Wurzelteppiche auch viel angenehmer, da nicht alles direkt verhärtet wie bei 'nem Luftdämpfer*. Grössere Sprunge sind auch angenehmer, da die Federung die Energie anders aus dem Sturz nimmt. Wie von Fox behauptet, knallt die Boostvalve tatsächlich erst merklich im unteren Ende vom Hub rein.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Januar 2011)

Wenn man die 2010er Torks irgendwie mit den 09ern vergleichen kann, sind 350 lbs bei 85kg zu wenig. 450 sollten es schon sein, wenn man auch mal eine Landung verkackt.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Januar 2011)

Ich find mit 87kg netto am 08er 450lbs eine Spur zu straff - eine 400er wollte ich noch testen, kam aber noch nicht dazu. 
Es hilft eh nichts, man braucht immer die nächst anderen Federn (mit/ohne Rucksack etc.) - sind bei Manitou ja auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## Xplosion51 (1. Januar 2011)

hey leute,

ich hab bei meinem Torque neuen Lenker montiert und dabei dementsprechend auch die Griffe umziehen lassen.
Das sind Spank Lock-on Griffe. Ich hab jeweils beide Schrauben gelöst
und auf dem neuen Lenker auch die innere Schraube wieder angezogen.Die Griffe sind fest.Das Problem sind aber die Endstücke.
Egal wie stark ich die Schraube anziehe die Endstücke werden nicht fest und fallen runter. Wie krieg ich die Endstücke so fest wie vorher ?


----------



## -Soulride- (1. Januar 2011)

Kanns rein zufällig sein das du die Ringe für innen und außen (falls da zwei dran sind) vertauscht hast? Evtl sind die inneren etwas weiter, is aber nur eine Vermutung. Ansonsten würd ich mich einfach nach Ersatzringen umschauen, kosten nicht viel und sind bei den meisten Herstellern recht ähnlich.


----------



## Marvin03 (1. Januar 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> du nervst langsam tierisch!!!! langsam solltest du mal gemerkt haben das dir auch nach zwanzig mal fragen niemand helfen kann und vielleicht auch nicht mehr helfen will!!
> 
> dass du dieses bild als wallpaper haben willst hättest du dir vielleicht früher überlegen müssen
> 
> btw. ich hab deinen letzten post mal bei der obrigkeit als spam gemeldet!



wieso regst du dich so auf? ich hab das doch nur einmal hier gepostet! man muss ja nicht gleich übertreiben und jede anfrage als spam bewerten und sich beim admin ausheulen gehen...außerdem kann es ja sein das hier jemand das bild hat und es mir freundlicherweise zu verfügung stellt...du freak


----------



## J.West (1. Januar 2011)

@ Kalle

Ich fahre nen Dhx RC4 im Torque 2010 - Ist ein top Dämpfer für das Rad!
Die Federhärte die du errechnet hast ist sehr passend für dein Gewicht.
Ich selbst fahre ne 300 x 3,25er Feder bei 80kg Fahrergewicht und hab genau 30% Sag.
Es ist unsinnig, die passende Federhärte an Hand von Erfahrungswerte, die mit dem alten Torque gesammelt wurden, zu bestimmen 
-Der Rahmen hatte ein anderes Übersetzungsverhältniss (Federweg zu Dämpferhaub)


----------



## klueny (1. Januar 2011)

Ich füll mal meine Popcorntüte wieder auf und bringe Cola mit, noch wer?


----------



## wortwitz (1. Januar 2011)

klueny schrieb:


> Ich füll mal meine Popcorntüte wieder auf und bringe Cola mit, noch wer?



hier!


----------



## Thomas (1. Januar 2011)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

